# رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  bob & white.angel   )



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  bob & white.angel   )*






صباح / مساء الخير والجمال
علي اجمل ورود في اجمل بستان
وهم اعضاء احلي منتدي الكرام

جايلكم انهارده ومعايا فكره موضوع اتمني تعجبكم
:wub::wub::wub:

وبسرعه كدا وبدون لف ودوران 
الموضوع زي ما هو موضح في العنوان
حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس

فكره الموضوع ببساطه كدا
اننا كل 3 أيام هنختار عضو وعضوه
زي استضافه كدا ( كرسي اعتراف ) بقي 
حسب ما تحبوا تسموه يعني بشوقكم
هههههههههههههه

المهــــــــــــم
العضو هايقوم باستضافه عضوة هو يختارها 
ويقوم بطرح اسئله عليها لمده 3 ايام
في كافه المجالات بقي
سوء عامه او شخصيه او علاقه ادم بحواء والمجتمع .... الخ

وبعد انتهاء المده تقوم العضوة بأختيار عضو
سواء نفس الشخص الذي قام باستضافتها او غيره
لمده 3 ايام ايضا وهكذا

ايه رايكم في الفكره دي بقي
ومين هايقول معاكي يا gospel وهابدأ انا هاااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يالا عاوزه تفاعل من الاعضاء

منتظره ارائكم :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*فكرة حلوة اوووووي

متابعة..
*


----------



## sparrow (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

فكرة حلوة وجميله
متابعه معاكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

ميرسي ليكم
طب رشحوا معايا مين العضو اللي نختاره بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهو يختار العضوة


----------



## grges monir (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

اممممم بفكر اختار دونا الاهلاوية
اصلى بلعب على كبير مع الادارة عدل ههههههههه


----------



## staregypt (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*موضوع جميل وبما انك صاحبة الموضوع
من تستضيفى ؟
أختارى انت الاول
يلا:download:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

موضوع حلو خالص
متابعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




grges monir قال:


> اممممم بفكر اختار دونا الاهلاوية
> اصلى بلعب على كبير مع الادارة عدل ههههههههه



تمام كدا يبقي معانا اول ادم واختار دونا

هاروح اخبرها بالموضوع ونشوف رايها ايه ونحدد نبدا امتي
اول استضافه 

ابقوا معانا :wub:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*فكره جامد اخر الشارع *
*متابع اكيد *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

شكرا لكل من ساهم بمشاركه
وكل واحد يجهز حاله بقي
لان في اي وقت ممكن عضو يعتذر عن التواجد معانا
وبكدا هايكون دوري ان ارشح عضو مكانه

خالوا بالكم بقي
هههههههه

منورين بجد 
ومبسوطه ان الفكره عاجبتكم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*فكرة لطيفة جدا ----*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*معاكى يا gospel*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*فكرة الموضوع تحفه يا حبيبتى بس البدايه متطمنش ربنا يستر ههههههه
موافقه ومتابعه 
هات ما عندك يا حسبوووووو*
*يثبت ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

ميرسي يا دون علي التثبيت والموافقه

اه شكله تار وعاوز يخلصه منك هههههههه

انا بهدي النفوس 
بس احب اطمنك يعني حسبوه مش بيدخل كتير 
فهتكون اسئله بسيطه اقصد الكميه طبعا ههههههه


ربنا يكون في عونك بقي


وفي انتظار 
ادم -----------> العضو جرجس منير
لاستضافه 
حواء --------> العضوة دونا نبيل

اتمني ليكم استضافه ممتعه ومييزه

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*ولا بيهمنا ع فكره
بس من باب الاحتياط وقفى ع باب الموضوع بتاع 4 عربيات مطافى وزيهم اسعاف هههههه
ميرررسى يا قمرررر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

ايون كدا يا جامد ت يا دون طلعي عينه بقي 
لما يدخل بس انا مش قولت حاجه


وكله في صالحك طبعا
وعلي رأي المثل كل تأخيره وفيها خيره
هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

*يمكن خاف وهرب انتى عارفه برضه الزملكاويه بيخافوا من الاهلويه اد ايه ههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *يمكن خاف وهرب انتى عارفه برضه الزملكاويه بيخافوا من الاهلويه اد ايه ههههههههه*



هههههههههه اوبااااااا

الظاهر الموضوع هايتقلب لماتش كوره
بين الاهلاويه والزملكاويه

ابقي عرفيني بس هايتذاع الساعه كام
هاشجعك طبعا تجيز :wub:
رغم اني ماليش في الكوره خالص


----------



## tasoni queena (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

ايه الافكار الجامدة دى انهاردة هههههههههه

حلوة الفكرة ومتابعة 

الضحيتين الاولانين هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع تحفه يا حبيبتى بس البدايه متطمنش ربنا يستر ههههههه
> موافقه ومتابعه
> هات ما عندك يا حسبوووووو*
> *يثبت ​*


الملافظ سعد يا اهلاوية اية هات ماعندك دى قولىاتفضل اسئل هههههه
علىالعموم دى طباع الاهلاوية دايما  من تحت السلم هههههه
زيى ما جوسبل طمنتك كدة فهاسئل قليل عشان مش تزعلى هاسئل 10 اسئلة بس عشان انتوا بتحبوا رقم عشرة مش كدة ولااية هههه
السؤال الاول اجبارى ههههه
 انتى ليكى كتير فى المنتدى وترقيتى اللهم لاحسد فية لحد موصلتى للسطوح فاكيد ليكى خبرة كبيرةهنا
 1-اية اكتر حاجة فى المنتدى هنا لفتة نظرك ومعجبة بيها ونفسك تلاقيها تكبر واية اللى مضايقك من المنتدى
2-فكرتى تنتحى  زيى مبارك  ههه عن الخدمة فى المنتدى لما قبلتك مشاكل 
لو كان اة ورجعتى فى قرارك لاقيتى انك غلطانة كتفكير ولا عشان الناس هنا بيحيوكى فضغطوا عليكى
3-اقرب الناس هنا  ليكى مين سؤال خباثة دة عشان نحقد  عليهم هههه
4-شايفة المنتدى وضعة ازاىالنهاردة من كام سنة فاتوا للافضل ام فىثبات ام تراجع؟؟
5-عصبية ولاعندك قدرة علىالهدوء فى وقت النرفزة
6- اذا حد هاجمك بصورة شخصية وانتقدك بصورة صعبة  رد فعلك  اية ؟؟ زيى كدة يعنى هههههههه
7- الوضع الحالى للبلد مقلق ليكى ام شايفة ان الوضع هايتحسن؟؟
8- لو الزمن رجع بيكى  اية الل كان نفسك تعملية ومش عملتية
9- العصفورة قالت ليا ان  ابو دونا زملكاوى اصيل فهل هذة النقطة محل خلاف وخناق ولالا علىاساس معروف انك اهلاوية متصعبة كالسلفيين  ههههههه
10-  هل فى ناس فى حياتك اعتبريتهم اصدقاء وطلع كلامك مش فى محلة
 سؤال جانبى بقى لو قابلتى حسبوو فى الشارع هاتعملىاية ههههههه
كفاية كدة   ولا نسئل اسئلة صعبة شوية انا جايب اسئلةخفيفة عشان متدعيش عليا فى نهاية السنة وبداية سنة جديدة هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههه اوبااااااا
> 
> الظاهر الموضوع هايتقلب لماتش كوره
> بين الاهلاويه والزملكاويه
> ...





tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الافكار الجامدة دى انهاردة هههههههههه
> 
> حلوة الفكرة ومتابعة
> 
> الضحيتين الاولانين هههههههههه



*ده بدال ما تهدوا النفوووس:love34:
يلا اتفرجواااا بقى وشجعونى :blush2:*


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده بدال ما تهدوا النفوووس:love34:
> يلا اتفرجواااا بقى وشجعونى :blush2:*


 كوينا طبعا فى صفى
زملكاوية سكر
وجوسبل مش لاقيها فى الكورة ولا البلى حتى هههههه
كل اتباعك خانوك ا يا ريتشارد ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

حلووووة الفكرة كتيييييييير 
متابعة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




grges monir قال:


> الملافظ سعد يا اهلاوية اية هات ماعندك دى قولىاتفضل اسئل هههههه
> علىالعموم دى طباع الاهلاوية دايما  من تحت السلم هههههه
> زيى ما جوسبل طمنتك كدة فهاسئل قليل عشان مش تزعلى هاسئل 10 اسئلة بس عشان انتوا بتحبوا رقم عشرة مش كدة ولااية هههه
> 
> ...



*اطمن كده كده هدعى :new6:*
*اشووف فيك يوووووم يا حسبووووووو كل ده:love34:*


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اطمن كده كده هدعى :new6:*
> *اشووف فيك يوووووم يا حسبووووووو كل ده:love34:*


ههههههه صدقينى مش رضيت اقول غير عنواين
انا لولاالانلفونزا تعبانى وانى بعزك كنت رصيت ربع الاسئلة الى فى دماغى بس يعملوا حوالى 100 سؤال الباقى بقى بالتقسيط عشان مش تقدرى تدفعى  قصدى تجاوبى مرة واحدة ههههههه
تعليق على سؤالك بتاع ان الثورة اسلامية
الثورة اصبحت اسلامية بسبب جهل الشعب المصرى الذى انقاد كالبغال وراء الشعارات الدينية ولم يدرك ان كلمة وطن تعنى مواطنة وليس الدين هو المواطنة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

ايه دا اغيب طول اليوم ارع مش الاقي غير شويه الاسئله دول بس
ايه يا ادم فين الاسئله
قولت هارجع الاقي 1000 سؤال كدا
فاضلك يوم كدا
الحق نفسك بقي 
قبل ما الدنيا تلف ويجي الدور عليك وتتطحن 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ايه دا اغيب طول اليوم ارع مش الاقي غير شويه الاسئله دول بس
> ايه يا ادم فين الاسئله
> قولت هارجع الاقي 1000 سؤال كدا
> فاضلك يوم كدا
> ...


اية دة ممكن اكمل يعنى عادى
انا قلت كفاية لحسن تتكئب منى ولاحاجة وانا بعز الاهلاوية جدا فا مش عاوز يجيلها برنويا منى ههههههه
وكمان وصلى ان النت عندها وحش فاهنغلس احنا والنت عليها هنطفشها كدة
خليها تسئل هى وانا اكمل بعد متسئل عشان مش تجرى منننا جوسبل هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> اية دة ممكن اكمل يعنى عادى
> انا قلت كفاية لحسن تتكئب منى ولاحاجة وانا بعز الاهلاوية جدا فا مش عاوز يجيلها برنويا منى ههههههه
> وكمان وصلى ان النت عندها وحش فاهنغلس احنا والنت عليها هنطفشها كدة
> خليها تسئل هى وانا اكمل بعد متسئل عشان مش تجرى منننا جوسبل هههههههه



لا نظام الموضوع ان ادم يسئل حواء لمده 3 ايام متواصله
ولو انت متنازل عن دورك

يبقي دور دونا بقي تختار ادم جديد وتسئله هي

قرر وقولي


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

اشطات ومربات ع الافكار الجامدة جدا
ههههههههههههههههه
نايس ياحوبيكا بجد
ويالا عايزين جرجس ودون دون يقطعو بعض بقة
واحنا نتفرج
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> لا نظام الموضوع ان ادم يسئل حواء لمده 3 ايام متواصله
> ولو انت متنازل عن دورك
> 
> يبقي دور دونا بقي تختار ادم جديد وتسئله هي
> ...


مين اللى متنازل دة انتى مصدقتى يا حجة ولااية
انا يتبر يومى الاول النهاردة قدامى يومين كمان
هتقولى لا وهاتنصبى عارف خليها بكرة تبعى اوك
هاجهز الاسئلة وانزلها بكرة او النهاردة حسب الظروف


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




rania79 قال:


> اشطات ومربات ع الافكار الجامدة جدا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> نايس ياحوبيكا بجد
> ويالا عايزين جرجس ودون دون يقطعو بعض بقة
> ...


يا ساتر تموتوا انتوا يابتوع المرقسية فى الخناق والمشاكل هههههه


----------



## rania79 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

هههههههههههههههههههه ايون مش احنا الد الاعداء ع مقولتك
ولة حاسب دونا دى تبعى
يعنى ترجع 10 خطوات للخلف
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> مين اللى متنازل دة انتى مصدقتى يا حجة ولااية
> انا يتبر يومى الاول النهاردة قدامى يومين كمان
> هتقولى لا وهاتنصبى عارف خليها بكرة تبعى اوك
> هاجهز الاسئلة وانزلها بكرة او النهاردة حسب الظروف



هههههههههههه
عاوزه اسئله من الاخر ماشي
انت من امبارح وبكره تبعك اصلا
وبكد تكون اخدت حقك انا مش بنصب اهو
ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

*دونااااااا وجرجس كمان :bomb:*
*لالالالالالا كده انا بقترح بقفل عليهم باب الموضوع بتاع شهر كده*
*وهرجعهلم انا بالاسعافات الاولية :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عاوزه اسئله من الاخر ماشي
> انت من امبارح وبكره تبعك اصلا
> وبكد تكون اخدت حقك انا مش بنصب اهو
> ههههههههه


اممممم طيب
انا هانزل برجالتى قصدى باسئلتى قريبا انتظرونا هههه


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

جيت انا باسئلة خفيفة عشان دونا صديقتى الغالية هههه
سؤال اعتقد انة غلس بس لازم اقولة
1-هل دونا وراء شاشة الكمبيوتر هى دونا فى حياتها الشخصية والعملية
هل تطبق دونا ما تقولة كتابة هنا فى حياتها ؟؟؟
2- اعتذار تريد دونا ان تقدمة لمن يكون؟
3- حياتك دونا بعد الزواج هل كما توقعيتها ام كانت احلام وردية فقط ههههه
4- دموع دونا قريبة ام بعيدة
5- من ستختار دونا ليكون جنبها فى حالة حزنها
6- دونا تؤمن بالصداقة بين الولد والبنت ام لا
7- هل ندمتى يوما ما على شىء كنت هتعملية وراح منك
8- العكس اية الشىء الذى لم تندمى علية 
9- دونا تؤمن بالحظ ام لا
10- اية اللى بتتمناة دونا يتحقق فىاقرب وقت( اختيارى منعا للاحراج) زملكاوى بقى مش اهلاوى  زيك هههه


----------



## grges monir (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *دونااااااا وجرجس كمان :bomb:*
> *لالالالالالا كده انا بقترح بقفل عليهم باب الموضوع بتاع شهر كده*
> *وهرجعهلم انا بالاسعافات الاولية :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههههه*​


ياااااااة دى مرمر هنا
انا قولت اتقبض عليها فى التحرير هههه
اة شوفتى  انا ودونا مع بعض هل يعقل هذا
 هل يختلط الزيت بالماء
هل الاهلى ينفع يقعد مع زملكاوى فى حتة واحدة هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




rania79 قال:


> اشطات ومربات ع الافكار الجامدة جدا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> نايس ياحوبيكا بجد
> ويالا عايزين جرجس ودون دون يقطعو بعض بقة
> ...





Coptic MarMar قال:


> *دونااااااا وجرجس كمان :bomb:*
> *لالالالالالا كده انا بقترح بقفل عليهم باب الموضوع بتاع شهر كده*
> *وهرجعهلم انا بالاسعافات الاولية :fun_lol:*
> *ههههههههههه*​



*ملالالالالالالالالالالالايكه يا اخواتى :w00t:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> جيت انا باسئلة خفيفة عشان دونا صديقتى الغالية هههه
> سؤال اعتقد انة غلس بس لازم اقولة
> 1-هل دونا وراء شاشة الكمبيوتر هى دونا فى حياتها الشخصية والعملية
> هل تطبق دونا ما تقولة كتابة هنا فى حياتها ؟؟؟
> ...



*هش بقى قفلنا الباب خلاص 
ربنا ع المفترى ld:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

منورين يا جماعه

دونا 
انهارده هتاخدي افراج وتسجني انتي ادم جديد
ففكري بقي مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
 لحد ما حسبوه يشرف 
ونشوف هايكمل اسئله لاخر لحظه في المعركه
ولا هايكتفي وينسحب هههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> منورين يا جماعه
> 
> دونا
> انهارده هتاخدي افراج وتسجني انتي ادم جديد
> ...


هما العشرين سؤال يبقوا انسحاب جوسبل هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

اعتقد كفاية كدة على دونا
خليها تاخد نفسها مش عاوز سكوينينة تفطس ( اللى بتعملوا فى الناس يطلع عليها ) ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> هما العشرين سؤال يبقوا انسحاب جوسبل هههههههههه




ايه الناس اللي بيتجي علي السيره دي
هههههههههه اه 
بصراحه كنت متوقعه حرب عنيفه بين الاهلاويه والزملكايه
بس للاسف توقعي طلع في غير محله :t26:
وادم طلع حونين خالص علي حواء


يبقي نشوف بقي حرب حواء علي ادم
:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> اعتقد كفاية كدة على دونا
> خليها تاخد نفسها مش عاوز سكوينينة تفطس ( اللى بتعملوا فى الناس يطلع عليها ) ههههههههه




هههههههههه
ماشي يا فندم
اولا بشكرك كتير علي تواجدك المميز معانا
وبشكر دون طبعا لان رغم صعوبه النت عندها الا انها 
قبلت المشاركه

بشكركم جداااااا وفعلا استمتعنا بوجودكم


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ايه الناس اللي بيتجي علي السيره دي
> هههههههههه اه
> بصراحه كنت متوقعه حرب عنيفه بين الاهلاويه والزملكايه
> بس للاسف توقعي طلع في غير محله :t26:
> ...


بتحبى المصايب انتى جوسبل 
داخلين على سنة جديدة قدمى توبة بقى  ههههههههههه
مع ان انا ودونا اعداء فى الرياضة  الاصول نقول متنافسين بس الشعب المصرى ميعرفش يعنى اية تنافس ههههههه زيى كدة ميعرفش غير الفوضى الديمقراطية بقى لا دى كفر والحاد هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> بتحبى المصايب انتى جوسبل
> داخلين على سنة جديدة قدمى توبة بقى  ههههههههههه
> مع ان انا ودونا اعداء فى الرياضة  الاصول نقول متنافسين بس الشعب المصرى ميعرفش يعنى اية تنافس ههههههه زيى كدة ميعرفش غير الفوضى الديمقراطية بقى لا دى كفر والحاد هههههههه



هههههههه شغلتي بقي هههههههه

كفر والحاد ايه الكلام المجعلص دا يا ولدي
ما علينا
وشكلها هاتقلب بجد وهالاقي دم في الموضوع يا رجاله


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

والان وبعد انتهاء الجوله الاولي بين ادم وحواء
جرجس منير / دونا نبيل


نعود اليكم بالجوله الثانيه
مع حواء وادم

ونخلص التار بقي

مع






دونا نبيل / جرجس منير



وذلك في الغد الثلاثاء الموافق 
27/12/2011
فانتظرونـــــــــــــــــــا 

المعركه هاتبقي جامده جدا  والدم للركب
 والنبي كنت طيب يا ادم 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> والان وبعد انتهاء الجوله الاولي بين ادم وحواء
> جرجس منير / دونا نبيل
> 
> 
> ...


انتى بتحددىة لية بقى ههههه
مش يمكن تختار حد تانى
ولا السؤال دة اجبارى هههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> انتى بتحددىة لية بقى ههههه
> مش يمكن تختار حد تانى
> ولا السؤال دة اجبارى هههه



*لا اطمن يا حسبووو السؤال ده اختيارى واختيارى اووووى كمااان :99:
خاف ع نفسك بقى :warning:
يا عينى عليك يا اللى ف بالى وع اللى هيحصل فيييك :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

*وووووعلشاان منضيعش ولا فيمتووو ثانيه من وقتنا نبتدى الدفعه الاولى من الاسئله 
1-حسبووو اللى ورا الجهاز واللى احنا منعرفهوش توصفه بايه ؟؟
2-اييييه هى الصفه الموجوده ف شخصيتك وتتمنى تتخلص منها ؟؟
3-ايه هى اول امنيه هتتمناها مع بداية 2012 ؟؟
4-طبعاااا الزمالك علمك الصبر يا ترى علمك ايه تانى ههههههههه؟؟
5-ايه هى امنيتك المستحيله ؟؟
6-لو مكانش اسمك حسبووو قصدى جرجس ههههههه كنت تحب يكون ايه ؟؟
7-مين هو الشخص اللى ممكن تسمحله يقتحم خصوصياتك ؟؟
8-ايه هى البلد اللى تتمنى تزورها ؟؟
9-لو طلبنا منك تتنبأ باى حدث حلو أو وحش هيحصل ف 2012 هتقول ايه ؟؟
10- أيه هو رأيك وبصراحه ف اللى سألتك كل الاسئله دى هههههههه؟؟؟
يلا بسرررررررعه رد ورانا شغل كتير ومش بحب اضيع وقتى ف الانتظار انا هههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> انتى بتحددى لية بقى ههههه
> مش يمكن تختار حد تانى
> ولا السؤال دة اجبارى هههه



هههههههههههههه
شكلك خايف يا نصه
اطمن دا اختيار دون طبعا
وانا عليا التنفيذ وبس
غلبانه انا خالص ازاي 

ربنا يستر عليك


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> شكلك خايف يا نصه
> اطمن دا اختيار دون طبعا
> وانا عليا التنفيذ وبس
> ...


مشكلتى انى مش بخاف ابدا جوسبل:gy0000:
بس الاحتياط واجب برضة
الحذر مطلوب هههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

متاااابعة 

كل ما ادخل الموضوع ملقيش دم ولا حاجة ههههههههه

يللا يا دونا وجرجس الجدع هو اللى يخلص على التانى ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

اممممممممممممممم طب اجب علي الاسئله
 لحد ما دون تجهز الدفعه الجديده

ونشوف


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *وووووعلشاان منضيعش ولا فيمتووو ثانيه من وقتنا نبتدى الدفعه الاولى من الاسئله
> 1-حسبووو اللى ورا الجهاز واللى احنا منعرفهوش توصفه بايه ؟؟
> لا على فكرة حسبوو ورا جهاز زيى  قدامة  حتى اسمة  فى الحقيقة حسبو قصدى جرجس هههههه
> 2-اييييه هى الصفه الموجوده ف شخصيتك وتتمنى تتخلص منها ؟؟
> ...


خليكى بقى كويسة للاخر كدة
حسبو وسكويننة عصابة واحدة
لو اتقلبنا على بعض هاتيقبض علينا هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> اممممممممممممممم طب اجب علي الاسئله
> لحد ما دون تجهز الدفعه الجديده
> 
> ونشوف


كويس انك قلتى جاوب لحسن مكنتش شايف الاسئلة خالص
ابقى زمرى لو جات دونا ماشى ههههههه


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

الحمدو لله لحد الان سليمة ومفيش اسرار ادارية طلعت..


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




My Rock قال:


> الحمدو لله لحد الان سليمة ومفيش اسرار ادارية طلعت..


الزعيم بحالة بيتابع الموقف
دة الموضوع مسمع بقى ههههه
نشكر المسيح يا زعيم عاوزين ندخل السنة الجديدة واحنا كويسين هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




tasoni queena قال:


> متاااابعة
> 
> كل ما ادخل الموضوع ملقيش دم ولا حاجة ههههههههه
> 
> يللا يا دونا وجرجس الجدع هو اللى يخلص على التانى ههههههههه



يعني انتي عايزه تيجي علي صوت الاسعاف هههههههههههه
لما نشوفك هتعملي ايه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




> يعني انتي عايزه تيجي علي صوت الاسعاف هههههههههههه
> لما نشوفك هتعملي ايه



اه طبعا انا مجيش الا على صوت اسعاف او مطافى على حسب شطارتهم بقى ههههههههههههه

انا اجاوب على اى سؤال ولا يهمنى هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




tasoni queena قال:


> اه طبعا انا مجيش الا على صوت اسعاف او مطافى على حسب شطارتهم بقى ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اجاوب على اى سؤال ولا يهمنى هههههههههه



يا واد انت يا متمكن


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> يا واد انت يا متمكن


العب بعيد انت وهى  من  هنا هنرش مية عشان الموضوع يبقى طرواة
مش عاوز زيطة هنا
مصدقنا ان الموضوع ماشى حلو ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




My Rock قال:


> الحمدو لله لحد الان سليمة ومفيش اسرار ادارية طلعت..



*متقلقش يا زعيم الامن مستتب وكل الامور تحت السيطره وجارى فض الاعتصام:closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

*ونرجع نسأل ونقووووول 
1-يا ترى يا هل ترى أية ريح طيبه القتك ع منتدانا ههههههه؟؟
2- ايه هى الهوايه اللى منعرفهاش عنك ؟؟
3-ايه هى الاكله اللى ممكن تضعف قدامها وتاكل منها كميات كبيره ؟؟
4-لو قدامك حالا واحد سلفى ومطلوب منك توجهله جمله صريحه هتقوله ايه؟؟
5-بتخاف من ايه ؟؟ 
6-امتى بتحس بالوحده؟؟
7-مين هو مثلك الاعلى ؟؟
8-ايه اكتر شىء ممكن يغيظك علشان اغيظك بيه هههههههه؟؟
9-ف نظرك مين هو رجل 2011؟؟
10-رأيك بصراحه ف الصداقه بين الجنسين ؟؟
يلا بسررررعه رد وراجعااالك تانى ههههههه*


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

*لا يا جماعة مش لاقي حماس خالص في الرد 
فين انت مالك و دي حاجه ملكش فيها !!!
الاجابات الحلوة اللي تحلي الموضوع ده 
يالا مش مشكلة بقي خليك كده من غير اكشن :t9::t9:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

ايون كدا يا دون 
ورينا القنابل الازاليه وطلعي كله علي حسبوه
في ناس كتير جايه تشمت فيه علي فكره
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




bob قال:


> *لا يا جماعة مش لاقي حماس خالص في الرد
> فين انت مالك و دي حاجه ملكش فيها !!!
> الاجابات الحلوة اللي تحلي الموضوع ده
> يالا مش مشكلة بقي خليك كده من غير اكشن :t9::t9:
> *




هههههههههههههههه مش للدرجه يا بوب
دا حوار مسالم بين حواء وادم 

ممكن في دورك بقي نولعها هههههه
استعد


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




> العب بعيد انت وهى  من  هنا هنرش مية عشان الموضوع يبقى طرواة
> مش عاوز زيطة هنا
> مصدقنا ان الموضوع ماشى حلو ههههههه



مية ايه يا عم الدنيا ساقعة 

الموضوع ماشى حلو عشان احنا دخلنا صح ؟؟

شكرا شكرا هههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *ونرجع نسأل ونقووووول
> انتى جيتى تانى سكويننة ما علينا هههه
> 
> 1-يا ترى يا هل ترى أية ريح طيبه القتك ع منتدانا ههههههه؟؟
> ...





Dona Nabil قال:


> *علىالكرازة 4 مرات
> 3-ايه هى الاكله اللى ممكن تضعف قدامها وتاكل منها كميات كبيره ؟؟
> الكبدة
> 4-لو قدامك حالا واحد سلفى ومطلوب منك توجهله جمله صريحه هتقوله ايه؟؟
> ...



هو فيةاسرع من كدة
قولتى جزر لا قتينى هنا هههههه
انتى مش واركى  تنضيف ولااية هههههههه
هاتعترضى على شكل الاقتباس مش تجاوبى مش مغيرة بقى تانى ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

ايه يادون احنا عاوزين اسئله من العيار التقيل شويه

استغلي الفرصه لسه فاضل يومين اينعم بس برده

عاوزين دم بقي


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *متقلقش يا زعيم الامن مستتب وكل الامور تحت السيطره وجارى فض الاعتصام:closedeye*


اعتصام مفتوح
قفلوا التحرير راحوا محمد محمود
قفلوا محمد محمود راحوا القصر العينى
قفلوا قصر العينى جاى انا على النزهة بالخيمة والمعزة هههههههههههه


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه مش للدرجه يا بوب
> دا حوار مسالم بين حواء وادم
> 
> ممكن في دورك بقي نولعها هههههه
> استعد


*مش حستعد علشان مش بشجع الاختلاط بين ادم و حواء و الكلام بينهم و خصوصا طالما قبطية بتبقي متبرجة 
حررررررررررررررررررررام* 30:30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> هو فيةاسرع من كدة
> قولتى جزر لا قتينى هنا هههههه
> انتى مش واركى  تنضيف ولااية هههههههه
> هاتعترضى على شكل الاقتباس مش تجاوبى مش مغيرة بقى تانى ههههههه



*تنضيف ايه انت اهم يا حسبوووو هههههههه
اللهم لا اعتراااض :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ايه يادون احنا عاوزين اسئله من العيار التقيل شويه
> 
> استغلي الفرصه لسه فاضل يومين اينعم بس برده
> 
> عاوزين دم بقي



*خايفاااه بس يفطس ف ايدى :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




bob قال:


> *مش حستعد علشان مش بشجع الاختلاط بين ادم و حواء و الكلام بينهم و خصوصا طالما قبطية بتبقي متبرجة
> حررررررررررررررررررررام* 30:30:



*شكلك متابع الفضائيات وده مش حلو عليك ع فكره :heat:*


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *خايفاااه بس يفطس ف ايدى :heat:*


هههه خايفة عليا
اهلاوية بتحب زملكاوى بصراحةالثورة غيرت حاجة هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

* ونعووود لنسال ونسأل ونظل نسأأأأأأأأل1-
1-فلنفرض اتجوزت واتفاجئت ان مراتك مبتعرفش تطبخ نهااااااااااائيا هتعمل ايه ههههههه؟؟؟
2-طبعااا انت عارف اننا محتاسين ومش لاقيين ريس يحكمنا 
لو بكره صبحت لاقيت نفسك الريس هههههههههه
هتعمل ايه ل اطفال الشوارع
ل التيارات الاسلاميه
ل لفريق الاهلى ( ومش تنسى تباركلى ع ماتش النهارده ) ههههههه
3- اوصف بكلمه واحده - الزعيم
-صاحبة الموضوع
-اللى بتسألك ههههههه
4-ايه هو رقم الحظ بتاعك ؟؟
5-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟
6-اوصف نفسك بكلمتين بس
7-ايه هى الجريمه اللى تتمنى تعملها ههههههههه
8-عمرك فكرت ف الانتقام من شخص اذاك؟؟
9-ايه النصيحه اللى بتقدمها لجرجس حالا ؟؟
10 - احساسك ايه والاهلى بيغلب الاسماعيلى النهارده ههههههه؟؟
يااااااااااه تصدق تعبتلك هههههههههه *


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> * ونعووود لنسال ونسأل ونظل نسأأأأأأأأل1-
> 1-فلنفرض اتجوزت واتفاجئت ان مراتك مبتعرفش تطبخ نهااااااااااائيا هتعمل ايه ههههههه؟؟؟
> اولا فرض غير مقبول بس هجاوب برضة ههههه
> مش بتعرف تبقى مش مشكلتى انا متعود على اكل الشارع بس مش اشيل اكل اتنين بقى من الشارع هههه
> ...


الحوار دةهيتذاع امتى على الفضائيات ههههههه


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكلك متابع الفضائيات وده مش حلو عليك ع فكره :heat:*


*كمان فضائيات !! حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> الحوار دةهيتذاع امتى على الفضائيات ههههههه



*يلهوووووى هتعامل المودام انجليزى وتدفعها تمن الاكل :heat:
قول ذيع هنذيع:t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




bob قال:


> *كمان فضائيات !! حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل*



*وهل هى رجس من عمل الشيطااااان:t9:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




grges monir قال:


> العب بعيد انت وهى  من  هنا هنرش مية عشان الموضوع يبقى طرواة
> مش عاوز زيطة هنا
> مصدقنا ان الموضوع ماشى حلو ههههههه



* سد انت بس علي انت فيه
وملكش دعوه بينا  :t30:
*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

موضوع رااائعه جداااااا
متابعه معاكم 
ومنورين دونا وجرجس


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

مين خلص على التانى :t30:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




tasoni queena قال:


> مين خلص على التانى :t30:



* صفر صفر للاسماعيلي 
بس لسه مش عارفين مين اللي جاب الصفر الاولاني :t30:
*​


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهل هى رجس من عمل الشيطااااان:t9:*


*لا تناقشي ولا تجادلي يا اخت دونا لئلا تقعي في المحظور *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




bob قال:


> *كمان فضائيات !! حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل*




هو الاخ غير امتي عشان الواحد ياخد باله
ويتحدث معاك حسب الشرع والسُنه ولا انت شيعه 
:yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

انا مستنيه 1000 سؤال مره واحده يا دون

دا تار خليكي فاكره 

انا قولت افكرك بس لو ناسيه يعني
والعمل الخير هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




mero_engel قال:


> موضوع رااائعه جداااااا
> متابعه معاكم
> ومنورين دونا وجرجس



*النور نورك انتى يا قمرررر:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




tasoni queena قال:


> مين خلص على التانى :t30:



*من يومك محضر خير يا  كوينااا :smil12:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * صفر صفر للاسماعيلي
> بس لسه مش عارفين مين اللي جاب الصفر الاولاني :t30:
> *​



*شكلك متفرجتش ع الماتش كويس
النتيجه 1/صفر للاهلى :yahoo:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




bob قال:


> *لا تناقشي ولا تجادلي يا اخت دونا لئلا تقعي في المحظور *



*حاااضر هسكت اهووو:new2:
ربنا يباركلنا فيك وعليك وحواليك يا شيخنااا :t32:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكلك متفرجتش ع الماتش كويس
> النتيجه 1/صفر للاهلى :yahoo:*



اذا كان فيها اهلي
يبقي خلص سته واحد


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> انا مستنيه 1000 سؤال مره واحده يا دون
> 
> دا تار خليكي فاكره
> 
> ...



*بوتاجاااز يا ربى :t33:
يعنى رأيك نسأل تانى ولا نطلق سراحه :kap:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *بوتاجاااز يا ربى :t33:
> يعنى رأيك نسأل تانى ولا نطلق سراحه :kap:*


:smil12:

نطلق سراح  مين يا ماما

دا لسه بكره تالت يوم

انطلقي انتي بس وحطي اسئله كتيره
فاضله ساعتين ويدخل
ولما يخرج
هايبقي قدامك فرصه تاني لحد الساعه 7 قبل ما يدخل 
تنزلي بالدفعه التانيه ههههههه

اديني قولتك خطه الهجوم علي العدو ومواعيده اهو
:banned:

بذمتك مش ملاك انا :t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> :smil12:
> 
> نطلق سراح  مين يا ماما
> 
> ...



*يلهوووووى ع ده ملاك يا ناس :new2:
وماله نكمل استجوابه واحنا ورانا ايه يعنى ولا احنا عندنا مين اغلى من حسبووو علشان نبخل عليه :t33:*


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووى هتعامل المودام انجليزى وتدفعها تمن الاكل :heat:
> قول ذيع هنذيع:t30:*


هههههههه يعنى متجوزها عشان انا وهى ناكل فى الشارع
اةطبعا عشان تعرف غلطها فين
يعنى جوزك يا مودام انتى يرجع من السفر او الشغل
تقولى لية يالا نتطلع ناكل برة يا حبييبى ههههههه
هيقولك يمهل ولا يهمل يا حبيبتى ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * سد انت بس علي انت فيه
> وملكش دعوه بينا  :t30:
> *​


ههههههه ماشى يا عم عياد
بس بحب اكون فى هدوء عشان اركز مبحبش الزيطة هههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




tasoni queena قال:


> مين خلص على التانى :t30:


ههههه الثورة عملتك كدة
 لازم ضحايا يعنى هههههه
مينفعش خناق من غير دم ههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> انا مستنيه 1000 سؤال مره واحده يا دون
> 
> دا تار خليكي فاكره
> 
> ...


كلمة واحدة هقولهالك
 هتخسرى كالعادة يا سكر ههههههههه
انا ودونا مش نخسر بعض بسبب حتة موضوع ليكى :gy0000::t32::t32:


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> :smil12:
> 
> نطلق سراح  مين يا ماما
> 
> ...


هههههه انا عار ف انك طيبة بس بالشكل دة مكنتش عاوز اصدق :boxing:
وعارفة مواعيدى كمان بجد شىء جميل الاهتمام دة:new6:


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووى ع ده ملاك يا ناس :new2:
> وماله نكمل استجوابه واحنا ورانا ايه يعنى ولا احنا عندنا مين اغلى من حسبووو علشان نبخل عليه :t33:*


عارف من غير حاجة انى غالى عندك:11azy:
مش لازم تصيحى يعنى هنا وتعرفى  الناس ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




mero_engel قال:


> موضوع رااائعه جداااااا
> متابعه معاكم
> ومنورين دونا وجرجس


اهلا ميرو
كلامك بيدل انك بتنتمى فعلا لمنتدى الكنيسة
الباقى اللى هنا  كلهم سلفيين الزعيم مجهز جوابات الرفد ليهم بعد انتهاء جولة الانتخابات دى
 انكشفوا خلاص هههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

*بناء ع طلب الجماهير وخصوصا الملايكه اللى بقوا منتشرررين  ف المنتدى بشكل ملحوظ جداااا 
نكمل استجووواب المتهم هههههه
1- لمين تقول مستحيل انساك
ربنا يسامحك
انا اسف ظلمتك
2-هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟
3-بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟
4-هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
5-هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
6-هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
7-ايه الاهانه او الغلط اللى مش ممكن تغفرها ابدااا؟؟
8-بتاخد انطباعك الاول عن اى شخص من ملابسه ولا طريقة كلامه ولا من اراءه ؟؟
9-هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك ؟
10-ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟
لوعاوز تانى قول متتكسفش هههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




> * صفر صفر للاسماعيلي
> بس لسه مش عارفين مين اللي جاب الصفر الاولاني :t30:*​



اه اتفرجت امبارح على ماتش الاهلى والاسماعيلى

والزمالك هو اللى كسب ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




> *من يومك محضر خير يا  كوينااا :smil12:*



اى خدعة احنا بنحب نخدم بس ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




> ههههه الثورة عملتك كدة
> لازم ضحايا يعنى هههههه
> مينفعش خناق من غير دم ههههه



لا اللى اتعمل فى الثوار علمنى كده ههههههههههه

خناقة من غير دم !!!!  ملهاش معنى 

بدم احسن كتير جرب كده جرب ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *بناء ع طلب الجماهير وخصوصا الملايكه اللى بقوا منتشرررين  ف المنتدى بشكل ملحوظ جداااا
> نكمل استجووواب المتهم هههههه
> 1- لمين تقول مستحيل انساك
> ربنا يسامحك
> ...



ههههههههههه مين الملايكه دول بقي :t33:

بس شكلك بقيتي منوفيه زي ناس كدا :smil12:

بقولك 1000 سؤال تحطي 10 بس

اه هو مش هايقولك لا هههههههه

نزلي تاني علي ضامني انا بقي :yahoo:


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *بناء ع طلب الجماهير وخصوصا الملايكه اللى بقوا منتشرررين  ف المنتدى بشكل ملحوظ جداااا
> نكمل استجووواب المتهم هههههه
> 1- لمين تقول مستحيل انساك
> دونا نبيل دى جوة قلبى:t32:
> ...


لو عندك اسئلة تانى حسبووووووووو جاهز دائما هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

يا دون انهارده اخر يوم في الاستجواب 

ولازم طبعا نحتفل مع حسبوه قبل ما نقوله باي باي
انزلي بقي باخر دفعه كدا
واتوصي والنبي شويتن تلاته اربعه خمسه كدا يعني
ولو عندك اكتر مفيش مشكله 
ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> يا دون انهارده اخر يوم في الاستجواب
> 
> ولازم طبعا نحتفل مع حسبوه قبل ما نقوله باي باي
> انزلي بقي باخر دفعه كدا
> ...


برضة مس بتحرمى ههههه
حاولى تتعظى هههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

ههههههههههه اصلي خلصت فبكدا بقي مفيش اي ضرر تاني هايحصلي

عشان كدا متوصيه بيك يا ولدي
وكمان كلها كام ساعه وتهاجر الموضوع
وادور علي ضحايا جدد بقي
هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههه اصلي خلصت فبكدا بقي مفيش اي ضرر تاني هايحصلي
> 
> عشان كدا متوصيه بيك يا ولدي
> وكمان كلها كام ساعه وتهاجر الموضوع
> ...


االحذر لايمنع قدر ههههههههه
راوة حسن االهلالى هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

ياساتر يارب 
انت عاوز اي مصيبه تحصلي وخلاص 
عشان تشمت فيا يا واد انت

لا الحذر بقي بيمنع القدر عندي 
اطلع انت منها


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

*طيب من باب فض الاشتباااك ليس الا وبنيه وضمير خالص مخلص منى 
نرررررررجع نسأله شوية اسئله قبل ما نفسحوا الزبوون  *
*1- كلمة توجهها لرئيس حزب الاصاله
-عبد المنعم الشحات
-الدكتور محمد ابو حامد
2-سؤال هموت وحد يجاوبنى عليه ..هى مصر رايحه ع فين ههههههه؟؟
3-مش ناوى تهاجر وتريحنا قصدى وتوحشنا هههههه؟؟
4-امتى ممكن جرجس يكذب ؟
5-اكمل ما يأتى :-
انا بس لو كنت.....
اوعى تكدب عليا والا ....
عمرى ما هقدر اسامحك يا ...
6-من هو انتيمك ؟؟
7-كلمنا عن اى فرد من اسرتك ف جملتين؟؟
8-اى سنه من عمرك كانت هى الافضل وليه ؟؟
9-ايه اكتر حاجه فرحتك الاسبوع ده؟؟
10- ونختم بسؤال ..ايه رأيك ف الاسئله اللى اتوجهتلك ف الموضوع ده؟؟
يلا كفايه عليك كده حرام 
عفونا عنك *


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> انت عاوز اي مصيبه تحصلي وخلاص
> عشان تشمت فيا يا واد انت
> 
> ...


اطلع منها انا ههههههه
فيها يا اخفيها
انا اشمت فيكى برضة:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

الله عليكي يادون
هو دا الكلام
يالا يا عمنا جاوب بقي
عشان نختم الفقره دي
شكلها اخر دفعه عن دون وهتعفي عنك بعدها
بسرعه بقي جاوب

عاوزين نعلن
 عن الضحايا الجدد
ههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> الله عليكي يادون
> هو دا الكلام
> يالا يا عمنا جاوب بقي
> عشان نختم الفقره دي
> ...



*ايووون انا بقول حرام كده وكفايه عليه 
الرحمه حلوه برضه حتى لو كان زملكاوى منبقاش احنا وفريقه عليه ههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب من باب فض الاشتباااك ليس الا وبنيه وضمير خالص مخلص منى
> نرررررررجع نسأله شوية اسئله قبل ما نفسحوا الزبوون
> ضمير صافى منك اممممممم صعب بس هاعديها يمكن يكون حقيقى عشان بداية السنة الجديدة هههههه
> * *1- كلمة توجهها لرئيس حزب الاصاله
> ...


هتوحشينى دونا مش تقطعى الجوابات
ومش تخافى سكويينة هزورك بعيش وحلاوة لما تتمسكى هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*

ههههههههههههه
اخيرا حسبوه اخد افراج من تحت ايد دون

وبشكر ضيوفنا اليل كانوا معانا
ادم -------> جرجس منير
حواء ---------> دونا نبيل

بجد كنتم منورين الموضوع
وبشكركم كتير علي استجابتكم ومشاركتكم الرائعه
امتعتونا خلال فترة الــ 6 أيام دول بجد
واسئلتكم كانت جميله ومتنوعه ودمها خفيف

وهتوحشوني كتير بجد
بس خليكم متابعين بقي

انتظروني في المعركه الجديده
هارجعلكم معايا الضحايا الجدد
ادم / حواء
ونشوف هايحصل ايه بينهم

انتظروني
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اخيرا حسبوه اخد افراج من تحت ايد دون
> 
> وبشكر ضيوفنا اليل كانوا معانا
> ...



* ربنا يقويكي عالشر 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

يابني انا ملاك 
فاضلي جناحين واطير هههههههههههههههه

بس محدش واخد باله غيري
ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Gospel Life قال:


> يابني انا ملاك
> فاضلي جناحين واطير هههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس محدش واخد باله غيري
> ههههه



* يا سلام انتي هتقوليلي 
علي يدي الموضوع ده 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

طب شوفت حتي يدك 

عارفه الموضوع دا  الا انت هههههههههه


بس هو ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Gospel Life قال:


> طب شوفت حتي يدك
> 
> عارفه الموضوع دا  الا انت هههههههههه
> 
> ...



* يا كزوفي يا كزوفي 
ايدي عارفه وانا لا 
*​


----------



## grges monir (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس( جرجس منير / دونا نبيل )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اخيرا حسبوه اخد افراج من تحت ايد دون
> 
> وبشكر ضيوفنا اليل كانوا معانا
> ...


انا كنت قاعد بمزاجى ههههه
خرجت حسن سير وسلوك يعنى ولا قضيت المدة ههههه
سكويننة مهما كانت تعز علينا ومحبتش اسيبها لوحدها هنا فى الساقعة دى ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس ( !! MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 )*

اهلاين بيكم من جديد
وانهارده بقي بمناسبه رأس السنه

فمعانا ضيوف جدد 
مميزين دايما في مواضيعهم او مشاركتهم وارائهم
هينوروا الموضوع

فكل سنه وكل اعضاء المنتدي بالف خير وسلام
ويارب سنه سعيده علي الكل
امين

ادم -------> هو ‏*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*


حواء ------------> هي *rania79*



انتظرونا غدا
 المعركه هتكون قويه جداااااا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Gospel Life قال:


> اهلاين بيكم من جديد
> وانهارده بقي بمناسبه رأس السنه
> 
> فمعانا ضيوف جدد
> ...



30:30:30:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*

هههههههههههههههه
عارفه يابت يا ميرنا احلي حجه فيكي
انك عامله زي الفراشه الجميله 
بلاقيها ورايا في كل موضوع

منوره يا قمره


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> عارفه يابت يا ميرنا احلي حجه فيكي
> انك عامله زي الفراشه الجميله
> بلاقيها ورايا في كل موضوع
> ...



ههههههههههه :sami6:
ميرسى ياحبى :t23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




^_^mirna قال:


> 30:30:30:​



* عقبال عندك يست ام عماد 30:
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس*




+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * عقبال عندك يست ام عماد 30:
> *​



هههههههههههههههههه
عقبالك يا خويا 30:


----------



## Alexander.t (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

*اشكرك يا جوسبل للاستضافه 
ولنا عوده مع اسئله مبسطه كأفتتاحيه فقط .
*


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

لقاء الجبابرة واشهد يا تاريخ وسجل
سامبو يتحدى رامبوووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههه
هتفرم منى يا مينا بس يجى دورى ياواد
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

هههههههههههههههه

منورين والنبي

يارب نفسي في معركه تنتهي بدم بقي وانفجارات كدا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس ( !! MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 )*




Gospel Life قال:


> اهلاين بيكم من جديد
> وانهارده بقي بمناسبه رأس السنه
> 
> فمعانا ضيوف جدد
> ...




دة انا هبهدل مينا دة ياهارتى:gun:
دماؤة هتنزل من التوبيك دة تستجند باى نملة معدية:ura1:
هههههههههههههههه
بص يا مينا انسى صحوبيتنا ناو
ونزل لبعض فارس لفارس 
هههههههههههههههه
وهتقطع وهتفرم يعنى هتقطع يامعلمى مفهاش تراجع ولا استفهام:59:
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*



Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> منورين والنبي
> 
> ...




طالما ذكرتى سيرة النبى الغالى ع قلبونا اجمعين

واحياة النبى مش هردللك كلمة ياهارتى:59:
ههههههههههههههههه
فمش هقدر اقوللك لالالالاع  ولاء تؤتؤ حتى
هههههههههههههههههه
بينا ع الجهاااااااااد :bud:
ونسن السيوووووف:budo:
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

بيس عليكي ياروني هو دا الكلام
والا فلا ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

هههههههههههههه فلة عليكى يا معلمتى
تحت امر معاليكى يافندم
بس تعالى هنا
اية دة بقة بقة؟
اشمعنى الولة هو اللى بيدا ويسال البنوتة
مفيش ليدز فريست؟ ولا برتكول ف التويبك دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

يابنتي 
نحن دائما نختلف عن الاخرون
ومش اي حد بقي

كمان اسم التوبيك حواء في استضافه ادم

انا طلعت فوكيره من عندي انها تاخد بتاره طبعا
مش نسيبهم كدا يطلعوا عينيا ونسكت

شوفتي بقي اني عملت معروف ازاي في حواء
هههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

تتصدقى اقنتعتنى
هههههههههههههههه
مش مهم مش مهم المهم ان ليا دور
وانتقم بقة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

طلعي بقي القديم والجديد ههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

من كيبوردى بامعلمة
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

رانيا داخلة سخنة قوى
بتعوض برد الشتا هنا ولااية ههههههه


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

هههههههههههههههه ايون يابو جريس


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

*قبل ما أبدء فى أى حاجه
اى سوال منقول مش هجاوب عليه
الاسئله تكتبيها بنفسسسسسسسسسسك
----------
للى ميعرفش الاؤل 
رانيا بداية معرفتى بيها 
كانت مشرفه فى منتدى تانى وانا بالصدفه البحته بعمل سيرش على حاجه فى جوجل جابلى المنتدى ولقيتها فقولت ألف فى المنتدى شويه
وانا بلف لقيت موضوع مش حوارات أديان ولكن بما يشبه تريقه على المسيحيه سجلت فى المنتدى ودخلت أرد فى الموضوع حصلت مشكله واكيد كنت هتطرد لانى كنت عضو جديد  فطردى كان سهل جدا ، المهم اتدخلت ساعتها رانيا فى الموضوع وانهت المشكله لانها كانت يعتبر المسيحيه الوحيده فى المنتدى كله ، ومن بعدها بدئت المعرفه
جيبتها المنتدى هنا ، وانقطعت فتره ورجعت وزى ما انتو شايفين كده مفيش توبيك مفهوش بصمتها حاجه تخنق يعنى 
رانيا عرفى نفسك للناس
عشان انا عارف ان فى كتيير بيتقدمولك من المنتدى 
يعنى عمرك وحالتك الاجتماعيه والماديه بالمره 
امنياتك السنه دى أيه
على المستوى الدينى
وعلى المستوى العائلى
وعلى المستوى المنتداوى 
وعلى المستوى السياسى 

يكفى هذا مؤقتاً رفقاً بالضحيه وبالطبع لنا عوده
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

هههههههههههههه من اولها فيها رفقا
لا خلص علي طول يا مون هههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قبل ما أبدء فى أى حاجه*
> * اى سوال منقول مش هجاوب عليه*
> * الاسئله تكتبيها بنفسسسسسسسسسسك*
> 
> ...



رفقا:act19:
اومال لو مكنتش موصياك ياض كنت عملت فيا اية
اوت يامينا من هنا
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه من اولها فيها رفقا
> لا خلص علي طول يا مون هههههههههههه


يخلص؟
ومون؟
وع طول؟
اصيلة يا ثوعاد والنعمة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

*اشطه يا روني
خدى كام سوال قبل ما أقفل المحل قدامك فترة اجابه لحد 7 صباحاً 

5 اعضاء سواء مشرفين او مباركين او عاديين 
قولي لكل واحد رساله مُبهمه محدش يفهمها الا انتى وهو 

أكتر حاجه رانيا ممكن تاخد موقف جامد بسببها ايه هى ؟

الاشياء الجميله قد رحلت ولم يتبقى سوى الالام
لمن توجهى هذه الجميله ؟

كل الامور من بعدك سارت للاجمل
وايضا لمن توجهى هذه الجمله

يكفى هذا مؤقتاً
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




rania79 قال:


> رفقا:act19:
> اومال لو مكنتش موصياك ياض كنت عملت فيا اية
> اوت يامينا من هنا
> هههههههههههههه
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجاباتك عسسسسسسسسل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> عشان انا عارف ان فى كتيير بيتقدمولك من المنتدى
> 
> *



ماتعرفني عليهم يا مينا ، انا شاكك فيهم برضو :new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

ايه الدلع دا بقي فين الاجابه يا حواء

علي فكره يا مون انهارده اخر يوم ليك
في استضافه حواء
وهي اللي المفروض تبدا من بكره تطرح الاسئله






كلمه علي جنب كدا
ومش تقولها اني بقومك عليها
هي ضيعتلك فرصتك
اتصرف معاها بقي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجاباتك عسسسسسسسسل


:fun_lol:وانت طحينة يابت
ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ماتعرفني عليهم يا مينا ، انا شاكك فيهم برضو :new6:


هههههههههههه ياعم متسكت بقة انت هتبصالى ف الطوابير ولا اية:fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




Gospel Life قال:


> ايه الدلع دا بقي فين الاجابه يا حواء
> 
> علي فكره يا مون انهارده اخر يوم ليك
> في استضافه حواء
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه امسك حرامى
بتحرضى مينا علنى اهو يا حوبى؟:fun_lol:
معلش اصلى مشغولة ف امتحانات بنتى والعيد 
البت الفلبنية مش فضيالى وبتنضف ف الشارع اللى ورانا
هههههههههههههههه
هجاوب مش تقلقو:smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه امسك حرامى
> بتحرضى مينا علنى اهو يا حوبى؟:fun_lol:
> معلش اصلى مشغولة ف امتحانات بنتى والعيد
> البت الفلبنية مش فضيالى وبتنضف ف الشارع اللى ورانا
> ...



ولا يهمك يا جميل
ربنا معاها وبالتوفيق دايما

اممممممممم الفلبينيه قولتلي بقي
وسكتلها كدا :t17:

خلاص برائه كداااااااااا 
انا كمان الفتره دي مش هابقي متابعه قوي
هيصه بقي وجتلك علي الطبطاب 

قدامكم لبعد العيد

خليكم بقي في السجن شويه :smil15:
ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اشطه يا روني*
> * خدى كام سوال قبل ما أقفل المحل قدامك فترة اجابه لحد 7 صباحاً *
> 
> *ههههههههههه لا خاليها لحد ستة الصبح عشان الجسيمى مش يزحل ياولة:fun_lol:*
> ...


  اى خدعات جاوبنا اهو يا معلمى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ماتعرفني عليهم يا مينا ، انا شاكك فيهم برضو :new6:


* ههههههههههه هما بالظبط اللى انت شاكك فيهم :new6:*


Gospel Life قال:


> ايه الدلع دا بقي فين الاجابه يا حواء
> 
> علي فكره يا مون انهارده اخر يوم ليك
> في استضافه حواء
> ...



*هههههههههههههه عادى بقى 
انا هنزل ناو بشوية أسئله فى الجون :fun_lol:*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه امسك حرامى
> بتحرضى مينا علنى اهو يا حوبى؟:fun_lol:
> معلش اصلى مشغولة ف امتحانات بنتى والعيد
> البت الفلبنية مش فضيالى وبتنضف ف الشارع اللى ورانا
> ...





Gospel Life قال:


> ولا يهمك يا جميل
> ربنا معاها وبالتوفيق دايما
> 
> اممممممممم الفلبينيه قولتلي بقي
> ...



*ينهر أزرق
بعد العيد ههههههههههههههههه
زى الفل
ماشى مفيش مشكله بالنسبالى*
*بس هى هتبدء تسألنى امتى عشان أبقى فاهم ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

*"الصمت أفضل أحيانا"
امتى تعملى كده مع جوزك ؟
 ومع بناتك ؟
 ومع اى شخص من المنتدى ؟

هل عدى عليكى موقف مع جوزك حسيتى بالغيره عليه ؟
لو حصل احكيلنا الموقف بالتفصيل الممل فيما لا يقل عن 5 أسطر :new6:

احياناً بنتعرف على الشخص المناسب فى وقت غير مناسب وبتنتهى العلاقه بالفشل ، حصل معاكى الكلام ده ولو حصل ياريت تحكيلنا 

المنتدى هنا اكيد خلاكى تشوفى الحياه بعين تانيه فى حاجات كتيير
اتمنى تقوليلنا 4 مواقف حصلو فى المنتدى اتعلمت منهم حاجات بتعتبريها مهمه فى حياتك ، اتمنى بس متقوليش اسماء لو المواقف كانت مش حلوه 

لنا عوده بالطبع 
*


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




> * ( انت صاحبى اة بس من الد اعدائى:fun_lol*


اممممم ماشى انا قلت هدنة اليومين دول عشان يومين  بركة هههه
اصحاب ولا بيزنس احنا بقى هههههه
اة العدواة بينا وبينكم  لا يمحوها حتى الدم ههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

الحوار ابتدي يسخن رانيا انا ايزاكي تاخدي حق البنات 
منوررررررين


----------



## rania79 (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




grges monir قال:


> اممممم ماشى انا قلت هدنة اليومين دول عشان يومين  بركة هههه
> اصحاب ولا بيزنس احنا بقى هههههه
> اة العدواة بينا وبينكم  لا يمحوها حتى الدم ههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه الى الجهاااااااااد يا ابو جريس:fun_lol:
 تعال بس عندنا ولا امشى ف شارع الكنيسة حتى هتقطع قطعا كبيرة وربما صغيورة:smil15:هههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




mero_engel قال:


> الحوار ابتدي يسخن رانيا انا ايزاكي تاخدي حق البنات
> منوررررررين


طالما قولتى ايزاكى وليست عايزاكى:fun_lol:
بيقة انا تحت امرك يا معلمتى
هههههههههههههههه
هاخدة حق بنات الكرة الارضية كلها بس يجى دووووورى:scenic:
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

اية ياعم مينا الاسئلة اللى مش من المقرر دى ياولة
هههههههههههههههه ونعم الصحوبية بجد
طيب بكرة بقة لانى فصلت ناو


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*

حلوة اووووووووى الفكرة اللى يكون فى عونك يالى هتقع ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ينهر أزرق
> بعد العيد ههههههههههههههههه
> زى الفل
> ماشى مفيش مشكله بالنسبالى*
> *بس هى هتبدء تسألنى امتى عشان أبقى فاهم ؟*



بص يا ولدي رفقاً بيك 
عجباني بصراحه الكلمه هههههههه

المهم خد وقتك اللي روني ضيعته عليك
يعني قدامك نقول انهارده وبكره كويس
وممكن نزود يعني

دي روني مش اي حد ولازم نخدموها 
ههههههههههههههه

وشد حيالك في الاسئله شويتن تلاته اربعه كدا
عاوز صفحات البت مش تعرف تتنفس منها
:smile01


----------



## rania79 (7 يناير 2012)

*رد: حواء في استضافه ادم والعكس (  MiNa ElbataL !! &  rania79 !! )*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *"الصمت أفضل أحيانا"
> امتى تعملى كده مع جوزك ؟
> لما بنوصل لنقطة ف النقاش يائسة
> ومع بناتك ؟
> ...


وحياة كيبوردك مترجع تانى
ولاحظ
عامل هتعامل بعون الله يامينا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> وحياة كيبوردك مترجع تانى
> ولاحظ
> عامل هتعامل بعون الله يامينا
> هههههههههههههههه



_*متقلقيش دنا بنزل ب5 اسئله 5 اسئله
اكتر من كده ايه سهوله هههههههههههه*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليكم

يالا يا مون قدامك انهارده اخر يوم ليك
 استغله بقي وزود العيار هههههههههههه

قبل روني تصحي وتقلب عليك


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله ينور عليكم
> 
> يالا يا مون قدامك انهارده اخر يوم ليك
> استغله بقي وزود العيار هههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههه 
كنت بكتب اسئله بس منه لله الماوس فيه زرارين باك وفوروارد 
ضيعلى كل حاجه :smil8:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> كنت بكتب اسئله بس منه لله الماوس فيه زرارين باك وفوروارد
> ضيعلى كل حاجه :smil8:*


هههههههههههههه
اه يا شماته ابله ظاظا فينا

طب معلش حاول تفتكرهم تاني بقي


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> اه يا شماته ابله ظاظا فينا
> 
> طب معلش حاول تفتكرهم تاني بقي




_*انا فكيت الماوس وبوظت الزرارين دول عشان زهقت منهم بجد
ههههههههههه*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*انا فكيت الماوس وبوظت الزرارين دول عشان زهقت منهم بجد
> ههههههههههه*_



هههههههههه قشطه عليك يا كبير
كدا شماته ابله ظاظا فينا هتبقي بالهبل :act31:


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2012)

هههه ومالها الجوافة رانيا دى حتى غالية ومش موجودةاليومين دول
وجوزك اكيد ماشى  بمبدا ان اللة جميل يحب الجمال يعنى لو شاف بت حلوة يسبح بجمال اللة زيى الاخوة ههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

_*على الرغم من أن نظام مبارك كان نظام فاشى مستبد من وجهة نظرى
الا اننا نرى مؤيدين له حتى الان ومنهم من يرى صلاحه وحده ومنهم من يرى صلاح نظامه بالكامل على اى معايير اتخذو منها تلك المفاهيم انا لا أدرى
ولكنى أعلم علم اليقين أن اى موالى لمبارك او نظامه اما هو رأس مالى بدرجه كبييره او اما هو لا يمتلك قوت يومه ولكنه لا يستطيع مواجهة شبح التغيير والذى دائماً يطفح معه على السطح بعض القازورات التى تجعله يُمجد فى النظام السابق .
فى ضوء ما سبق هل يمكنك
تلخيص وجهة نظرك فى فترة حكم مبارك 
وايضاً الفتره الحاليه وامنياتك لثورة 25 يناير القادمه

-

على الرغم من أنه خسر بفارق هدف الا ان شهادة المدير الفنى لنادى بايرن ميونيخ الالمانى عن مستوى النادى الاهلى انه يستحق اللعب فى دورى ابطال اوربا  وليذهب مشجعو اى انديه اخرى بعيداً عن هذه المقوله لانه حتماً ستثير فيهم عقدة النقص :d
عليكى الان ان تبوحى لنا بناديكِ المفضل واذا كان غير الاهلى
عليكِ ايضا التعقيب على المباره وتلك المقوله للمدير الفنى للنادى الالمانى :d

انتهت الاسئله وبرجاء الرد سريعاً مسرعاً
لنستكمل الاسئله قبل نهاية اليوم والمده المسموح لى فيها بسؤالك 
*_


----------



## rania79 (9 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههه قشطه عليك يا كبير
> كدا شماته ابله ظاظا فينا هتبقي بالهبل :act31:


هههههههههههههههه تقصد يعنى يامينا انت التويبك دة فقيرى؟
لالالالالا بلاش كدة جوسيبل تضايق وماوسها يعضها
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2012)

انتي يابت ياروني لسه مش جاوبتي علي ادم

يالا يا بطوط
ردي علي الاسئله

وقدامك 3 ايام بالعدد
تسألي فيهم ادم
ومش عاوزه اي تأخير
بعد كدا بالغرامات والخصم
ههههههههههههههه










فرجوني بقي علي الدم
عارفكي مصيبه وقنبله ازاليه
ولازم تاخدي حقك منه ادم
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هههه ومالها الجوافة رانيا دى حتى غالية ومش موجودةاليومين دول
> وجوزك اكيد ماشى  بمبدا ان اللة جميل يحب الجمال يعنى لو شاف بت حلوة يسبح بجمال اللة زيى الاخوة ههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه لالالالا جوزى ملهوش ف الهتش دة يا جريس
leasantr


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انتي يابت ياروني لسه مش جاوبتي علي ادم
> 
> يالا يا بطوط
> ردي علي الاسئله
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه ماليش دحوة يامينو
معلمتى هى اللى قالتى اهى
براءة انا بقةleasantr


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*على الرغم من أن نظام مبارك كان نظام فاشى مستبد من وجهة نظرى
> الا اننا نرى مؤيدين له حتى الان ومنهم من يرى صلاحه وحده ومنهم من يرى صلاح نظامه بالكامل على اى معايير اتخذو منها تلك المفاهيم انا لا أدرى
> ولكنى أعلم علم اليقين أن اى موالى لمبارك او نظامه اما هو رأس مالى بدرجه كبييره او اما هو لا يمتلك قوت يومه ولكنه لا يستطيع مواجهة شبح التغيير والذى دائماً يطفح معه على السطح بعض القازورات التى تجعله يُمجد فى النظام السابق .
> فى ضوء ما سبق هل يمكنك
> ...




انسى يا زومل حان وقتىleasantr


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

طيب انا هسال بقة كفاية عليك كدة ياعم انت
ههههههههههههههه

استعنا ع الشقاء بالله
ونرش جردل مياة استفتاح ليا ف التويبك دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عرفنا يا مينو بروحك........

يعنى مين مينا؟
بتحب اية ف شخصيتك؟
بتكرهة اية فيها؟
اكتر نقطة ضعف عندك اية ( غير انك ضعيف قدام طبق الكبدة ههههههههههه)
حاسس انك ممتيز ف اية؟؟؟؟؟؟
كان نفسك تكون اية غير ناو ( كدراسة وظيفة)؟

نفسك تهاجر؟ ولو اة لفين ولية؟
ولو لاع لية برضة؟
بتحب مصر يامينا؟
سنة 2030 متخيل روحك هتكون فين ولا اازى ومش تقولى هكون كركوب وعجوز
ههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

ندخل بقة ع الاسئلة المتنية
ههههههههههههههههه
قولنا يامعلم
اكتر حاجة بتشدك لاى بنوتة اية؟
سوا ف الاستيل ولا ف شخصيتها
مواصفات زوجة المستقبل اية؟
بتحب البنت الجادة ولا المرحة؟
اية رايك ف بنات حواء اليومين دول؟
اية اكتر حاجة ممكن تخنقك من البنت؟
معروف ان الرجل الشرقى مش بيحب الست الذكية
مع ولا ضد المقولة دى؟؟؟؟؟ ولية؟

الكل بيغلط لكن امتى مينا مش يسامح البنت اللى مرتبط بيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حبييت كام مرة بجد؟
كرهت حد ف حياتك؟
اخواتك مين اقرب حد فيهم لقلبلك؟
موقف زعللك اوى من الدنيا؟
موقف فرحك اوى من الدنيا؟
واخيرا وليس اخرا
نفسك تتعشى اية ياكبير؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*طيب انا هسال بقة كفاية عليك كدة ياعم انت
ههههههههههههههه

استعنا ع الشقاء بالله 
ونرش جردل مياة استفتاح ليا ف التويبك دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى هتفتحى المحل هههههه 
 عرفنا يا مينو بروحك........

 يعنى مين مينا؟
مينا شاب مصرى
تعب فى الحياه بجد
عمل اى حاجه اى حد يتخيلها ولا يتخيلها الا السرقه والخيانه
والقتل 
بعمل اى حاجه انا عاوزها ومبيهمنيش رأى الاخرين

 بتحب اية ف شخصيتك؟
نظرتى فى الناس صعب تبقى غلط 
 بتكرهة اية فيها؟
لما بعلم على اى حد اعرفه ، ببقى مش عاوز اعرفه تانى
يعنى مثلاً اى حد عامل حبيبى قدامى ومن ضهرى بيقول عليا كلام مش كويس وانا عرفت انه قال كده خلاص ببقى مش عاوز اعرفه تانى
فى حياتى

 اكتر نقطة ضعف عندك اية ( غير انك ضعيف قدام طبق الكبدة ههههههههههه)
هههههههههه لا والنبى المفروض انى اقول ، انسى 
 حاسس انك ممتيز ف اية؟؟؟؟؟؟
السوال ده مينفعش انا أتساله
السوال ده انا بوجه لاى حد متابع الموضوع ويحب يجاوب عليه
بدالى 
 كان نفسك تكون اية غير ناو ( كدراسة وظيفة)؟
دكتور امراض نسا :new6:
بصى انا مش بطمح فى المستحيل
كدراسه انا من اول مدخلت الثانويه العامه
وابتديت اعرف ان الدراسه فى مصر فاشله بكل الطرق والمقاييس
وعشان كده اتوجهت للشغل الحر
طموحاتى فى الوظيفه اما يكون عندى محل تمليك
او شغال فى شركه 
 نفسك تهاجر؟ ولو اة لفين ولية؟
اه نفسى اهاجر ، فرنسا
عشان الموزز هناك لوز اللوز :new6:

 ولو لاع لية برضة؟
 بتحب مصر يامينا؟
مصر هى امى :fun_lol:
اه بحب مصر جدا وبفتخر انى من شباب التحرير 
 سنة 2030 متخيل روحك هتكون فين ولا اازى ومش تقولى هكون كركوب وعجوز
 ههههههههههههههههههه
​**
2030 يعنى بعد 18 سنه ، كركوب ايه ، انا هكون فى عز شبابى :new6:
لو كان ليا عمر يعنى
لو كنت فى مصر هكون متجوز ومعايا طفلين ، ولد وبنت او بنتين او ولدين ، وهكون شغال فى شركه او معايا محل تمليك 
اما لو كنت بره مصر بصراحه مش عارف طموحاتى هتوصل لفين ، لانى معرفش لسه انا لو سافرت هروح فين وهتبقى الحياه عامله ايه بره 

على فكره اسئلتك كتيير وانا مكنتش بعمل كده
خدى بالك كده غلط عليكى المنتدى اوضه وصاله يعنى مسيرك هتقعى تحت ايدى ومش هرحمك ساعتها :fun_lol:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

قشطه عليكي يا روني
هو دا الكلام

قولتك يا مون البت مفتريه هاتستغل فرصتها
ربنا يقويك بقي
ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*
ندخل بقة ع الاسئلة المتنية
ههههههههههههههههه

هو لسه فى متينه اتكى على الصبر 

قولنا يامعلم
اكتر حاجة بتشدك لاى بنوتة اية؟
سوا ف الاستيل ولا ف شخصيتها

الاستايل بحب البنت الشيك
اللى بتعرف تلبس مش الفلاحه
بس فى نفس ذات التوقيت محبش انها تلبس لبس أوفر
الشخصيه بحبها تكون هاديه ورزينه مبحبش الجنان
ومبحبش البنت الاجتماعيه 
مواصفات زوجة المستقبل اية؟

جميله وتسمع الكلام ويكون عندها طموح
واكيد بنت ربنا لانى مش هروح اتجوز واحده من شارع الهرم :fun_lol:
بتحب البنت الجادة ولا المرحة؟
مينفعش يبقى ميكس ؟ 
كل شىء بحدود بيبقى حلو
يعنى مش هتجوز مهرجه ومش هتجوز دكر

اية رايك ف بنات حواء اليومين دول؟
ممكن تيجى تقعدى جمبى ساعه فى المحل وتدينى رايك انتى
بلاش رأيي انا 
اية اكتر حاجة ممكن تخنقك من البنت؟

انها تكون هبله :new6:
قصدك البنت اللى هكون مرتبط بيها يعنى
لو قصدك كده
انها تتصرف وكأن هى مش مرتبطه بمينا 
لان حياتها فيما قبلى شىء وفيما بعدى بيبقى شىء تانى خالص
انما لو اى بنت عاديه انا مليش حكم عليها
مش هتخنق لانها حره فى اللى هتعمله حتى لو عملت زى علياء المهدى 
معروف ان الرجل الشرقى مش بيحب الست الذكية
مع ولا ضد المقولة دى؟؟؟؟؟ ولية؟
ضد طبعاً
لانى حياتى بمجرد ما اتجوزت بقيت مرتبطه ارتباط وثيق
بشريكة حياتى
واحياناً كتيير اكون انا مضغوط فى الشغل
وممكن اخد قرارات غلط لو مكنتش هى ذكيه 
واحنا بنتناقش ممكن بسبب ظروف معايا اخد قرار غلط
الست الذكيه نعمه وليست نقمه للرجل المخلص 

الكل بيغلط لكن امتى مينا مش يسامح البنت اللى مرتبط بيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى الخيانه لو فى خيانه هنهى العلاقه تماماً حتى لو كنت بحبها
هدوس على قلبى وهنهى العلاقه 



كرهت حد ف حياتك؟
انا مش بكره بس باخد جمب من الناس ولو اخدت جمب من حد
مستحيل ارجعله تانى
اخواتك مين اقرب حد فيهم لقلبلك؟

اخويا ماهر واختى سماح 

موقف زعللك اوى من الدنيا؟
من فتره كنت عاوز ارتبط ببنت
بس الدنيا كلها وقفت ضدى
حتى من المفترض اللى هما صحابى
بعد ما سيبت البنت
كل واحد ابتدى يقطع فى فروتى شويه 
بس نشكر ربنا انى عرفت هما قالو ايه عليا

موقف فرحك اوى من الدنيا؟

يوم جواز اختى سماح كنت فرحانلها جدا بجد

واخيرا وليس اخرا
نفسك تتعشى اية ياكبير؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​**
بصى يا بنتى
قبل اى حاجه
الاؤل تنزلى بالسلطات بجميع انوعها
وبعدها تنزلى بوجبة جمبرى جامبو بالرز بتعها 
ومفيش مانع من شوية سمك فيليه جمب الوجبه
وبعد ما اخلص اكل حضرتك بقى تعمليلى شاى 
وانا عن نفسى انشالله لو فضلتى كده كتيير بالاسئله دى
انشالله هغزك واريح المنتدى منك

*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> قشطه عليكي يا روني
> هو دا الكلام
> 
> قولتك يا مون البت مفتريه هاتستغل فرصتها
> ...




*تصدقى انا غلطان انى رحمتها فعلا 
بس ملحوقها يعنى
احنا مش هنطير من بعض ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تصدقى انا غلطان انى رحمتها فعلا
> بس ملحوقها يعنى
> احنا مش هنطير من بعض ههههههههههه*




هههههههههههه
علي رايك ابقي خلص حقك بقي





مش المفروض يدوني جايزة نوبل















 لتهديه النفوس :2:


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> علي رايك ابقي خلص حقك بقي
> 
> 
> ...



_*اعتبرينى اديتهالك يا مقدسه 
يعنى اللى بياخدوها احسن منك:t17:*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *​*


*​** 
وانا عن نفسى انشالله لو فضلتى كده كتيير بالاسئله دى
انشالله هغزك واريح المنتدى منك

* 

هو دا الكلام 
وايه دا وهانشوف دم بقي :new6:

احمدك يارب


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله ونا ماللى ياجدع كيبوردى هو اللى اتهور وكتبللك الاسئلة تى
ونحن ناو ف ميدان المعركة
ونزلين فارس لفارس 
وهتتقطعى يا سوسو
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> [/CENTER]
> [/B]*
> وانا عن نفسى انشالله لو فضلتى كده كتيير بالاسئله دى
> انشالله هغزك واريح المنتدى منك
> ...





Gospel Life قال:


> هو دا الكلام
> وايه دا وهانشوف دم بقي :new6:
> 
> احمدك يارب[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


هههههههههههههههههه بموت فيكى يا ثوعاد وانتى بتهدى النفوس الانتقامية تى
سبونى ع مينو يا جدعان محدش يمسكنى
:fun_lol:[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

احم احم عودنا
هههههههههههههههه
قولى بقة يامينو
لية مسمى روحك البطل( نوع من الغررو دة)؟
لو مكنش اسمك مينا رمش العين كنت حابب يكون اسمك اية؟
جوجو بنت اختك بتمثللك اية؟
اكتر حاجة نفسك تجبها لجوجو اية؟
اخر حاجة اشتريتها ليها اية؟
اول لعبة ليها كانت اية؟
اديتها عيدية يا خالو ولا فضحتنا هههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

ندخل ع الاسئلة الدينية
هتروق منى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين شفيعك؟
بتصلى يوميا؟
اخر مرة اتناولت؟
ليك اب اعتراف؟
اختار قديس وكلمنا عن حبك لة..........
اتمنى امنية للكنيسة القبطية المصرية
اخر مرة حضرت فيها قداس كان امتى؟
كلمة منك لقداسة البابا شنودة​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

ندخل ع ميدان التحرير وجامعة الدول
هههههههههههههههههههه
اية رايك ف ثورة يناير؟
شاركت فيها؟
يوم جمعة الغضب كنت فين وقتها وبتعمل اية؟ 
لما نزل العكسر اول مرة ف الشوارع ف اليوم دة كان احساسك اية؟
ف بيتك علم مصر؟ 
انهى يوم اثر فيك ف احداث الثورة دى ولية؟
شاركت ف مظاهرة ماسبيرو؟
اية رايك ف السلف تلف والرد خسارة؟
هههههههههههههههههه
والاخوان بالمرة؟
لو المخلوع مات ناو هتزعل علية؟
قول كلمة لكلا من
العادلى السفاح
المخلوع
لسوازن مرات المخلوع ( أم عيلاء) ههههههههههه
لجمال وعلاء
لاحمد عز
لللطنطاوى
اية احساسك اول مرة لما شوفت المخلوع ع السرير وبيتحاكم؟
كلمة منك للقوات المسلحة المصرية
والله الموفق والمستعان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

اتسلى ف دول بقة لحد مرجعللك تانى
وبخ عليك يامينو
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*احم احم عودنا
هههههههههههههههه
قولى بقة يامينو
لية مسمى روحك البطل( نوع من الغررو دة)؟
اكيد غرور عندك شك فى كده ؟:smil15:
عشان شفيعى مارجرجس البطل
والمحل بتاعى اسمه البطل 
لو مكنش اسمك مينا رمش العين كنت حابب يكون اسمك اية؟
رمش العين ههههههههه 
اى حاجه مش منتشره ومتكرره
ممكن ألكسندر 
جوجو بنت اختك بتمثللك اية؟
جوجو تعتبر بنتى 
اكتر حاجة نفسك تجبها لجوجو اية؟
عاوز اجيبلها موبيل بكامير  
بس هى بتكسر موبيلاتنا 
فتخيلى لو جيبتلها واحد هتعمل فيه ايه 
اخر حاجة اشتريتها ليها اية؟
موبيل 1200 كان شغال كل حاجه صدقينى
بعد 3 ايام مبقاش بينور حتى

اول لعبة ليها كانت اية؟
مش فاكر بس الاكيد ان اللعبه لقيت نفس مصير الموبيل

اديتها عيدية يا خالو ولا فضحتنا هههههههههههه
 اه اديتها عيديها طبعاً هى وامها كمان ​

 *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*ندخل ع الاسئلة الدينية
هتروق منى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين شفيعك؟
مارجرجس
بتصلى يوميا؟
اكيد
اخر مرة اتناولت؟
 مش فاكر 
ليك اب اعتراف؟
طبعاً
اختار قديس وكلمنا عن حبك لة..........
مارجرجس من حبى له سميت المحل بأسمه
اتمنى امنية للكنيسة القبطية المصرية
تحرر من نير الدوله المصريه 
كلمة منك لقداسة البابا شنودة
ربنا يديدك طولة العمر يا سيدنا و الى منتهى الاعوام
امنيتى انك تسلم الكنيسه للمسيح ​**

*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*ندخل ع ميدان التحرير وجامعة الدول
هههههههههههههههههههه
اية رايك ف ثورة يناير؟
أعظم حدث فى تاريخ مصر القديم والحديث
شاركت فيها؟
فى الاؤل مشاركتش كتيير لظروف شغلى فى الوقت ده

يوم جمعة الغضب كنت فين وقتها وبتعمل اية؟ 
كنت فى اسكندريه بحضر خطوبة كوبتك مان وكوبتك مرمر:fun_lol:
لما نزل العكسر اول مرة ف الشوارع ف اليوم دة كان احساسك اية؟
عشان اكون صريح انا اتخدعت زى ما كلنا اتخدعنا
بنزول العسكر 
ف بيتك علم مصر؟ 
وفى نسمه معايا علم مصر 
انهى يوم اثر فيك ف احداث الثورة دى ولية؟
الاؤل انا كنت متخبط شويه بخصوص الثوره
بس دلوقتى مع الثوره قلباً وقالباً 
شاركت ف مظاهرة ماسبيرو؟
لا ، بس شاركت فى التأبين بتاعهم 
اية رايك ف السلف تلف والرد خسارة؟
هههههههههههههههههه
والاخوان بالمرة؟
السلفيين قبل ما يدخلو السياسه
بالنسبالى كانو أفضل من الاخوان لانهم مكانوش بيتجملو
دينهم بيقولهم نطبق الشريعه هما يقولو نطبق الشريعه
ويقولو كده على الملاء لكن دلوقتى بقى زيهم زى الاخوان
زى اى فصيل سياسى الاهم عنده مصلحته وبس 

لو المخلوع مات ناو هتزعل علية؟
هزعل عليه ليه
هو قدملى ايه حلو لشخصى ؟
 دنا ليا معاه مشكلتين
كقبطى : كان لما يبقى لينا طالبات يعمل مشكله
عشان يبتدى يساومنا على الطلبات
وكمصرى : انه واكل حقى 
عموماً ربنا يديله الصحه
قول كلمة لكلا من
العادلى السفاح
المخلوع
لسوازن مرات المخلوع ( أم عيلاء) ههههههههههه
لجمال وعلاء
لاحمد عز
لللطنطاوى
كلهم هقولهم كلمه وواحده نفسى تحسو بالاحساس 
اللى الشعب المصر عاشه 30 سنه
نفسى تحسو لما اب يكون ابنه مريض ومش لاقى فلوس يوديه لدكتور
او يجبله علاج ، نفسى تحسو يوم العيد لما ميكونش معاكم فلوس تدوها لعيالكم او تجيبلهم لبس جديد
نفسى تدوقو طعم الحر من غير تكيفات وتدوقو طعم الشتا من غير بطاطين


اية احساسك اول مرة لما شوفت المخلوع ع السرير وبيتحاكم؟
أن ربنا كبير ومش هيسيبنا 

كلمة منك للقوات المسلحة المصرية
والله الموفق والمستعان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​الكلمه عباره عن فيديو 
[YOUTUBE]AEvc_Y7fYHY[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

ايون كدا فرجوني علي الشغل
ايه الاسئله الجامده
صاروخ وانفجر ياناس
ياعيني عليك يا مون
المره الجايه بقي تخلص تارك منها












اديله ياختي
بجد الله ينور يا روني


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه اية رايك ياهارتى ف الانتقيام الجبار المغموار
بصو يا جماعة 
اللى عايز يسال مينا البطل بيعتاللى سؤالة ع الخاص ومعاة 5 جنية
ونا هقوم بالواجب
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اية رايك ياهارتى ف الانتقيام الجبار المغموار
> بصو يا جماعة
> اللى عايز يسال مينا البطل بيعتاللى سؤالة ع الخاص ومعاة 5 جنية
> ونا هقوم بالواجب
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



قشطه يابت
استغلال اصلي
بس مدام فيها دفع فمحدش هيسال يا بطوط :new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*ما بلاش انتو طيب
انا ممكن انزل موضوع من بكره 
وانا افكارى بتبقى فى الجون 
تحبو تجربو ؟*


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> قشطه يابت
> استغلال اصلي
> بس مدام فيها دفع فمحدش هيسال يا بطوط :new6:


طيب اخليها خميس قرش يامعلمتى ولا اية النظام؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ما بلاش انتو طيب
> انا ممكن انزل موضوع من بكره
> وانا افكارى بتبقى فى الجون
> تحبو تجربو ؟*


هههههههههههههههه متقدرررررررررررش
ولا يهزنا يامينو
يابنى انت تحت ضرسى الشمين ناو:fun_lol:


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه متقدرررررررررررش
> ولا يهزنا يامينو
> يابنى انت تحت ضرسى الشمين ناو:fun_lol:


_*من جهة القدره نشكر ربنا انا اقدر جدا
والكلام بتاع الدرس والعقل ده ولا ياكول معايا العبى غيرها 
اخرك ايه يعنى هتنزلى اسئله
هجاوب عليها ، عادى يعنى :new6:*_


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه ايون اخرى الاسئلة
وغلوتك يامينو لعصر مخيخى دة وانزللك منة اسئلة تعجزية فشر بتاعت الثانوية العمشة تى
لوووووووووول


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

قابل ياعمنا

مينا بيؤمن بالحظ؟
ليك مواقف مع الحظ؟
تعتبر روحك محظوظ ف الدنيا دى ولا الحظ مديك قفاة؟ هههههههههههه

برجك اية؟
بتحب تقرا تنبؤات كل سنة جديدة اللى بتنزل؟
لو معاك مليون جندى هتعمل بيهم اية؟
مينا بيحب المغامرة؟
حاسس  ان روحك منطلقة ولا مقيدة؟
احكى لينا اخر موقف رخم حصللك
اخر موقف اخر نااااايس حصللك
وبالتفصيل الممل صدعنا يعنى من الاخر ههههههههههههههههه
اخر فيلم شوفتة اية؟
بتحب تسمع اغانى؟ ولمين؟
اكتر فيلم رعب بتحبة اية؟
متابع جيد للتى فى؟
طيب متابع جيد لاخ اسامة منير اطال الله ف عمرة هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

قولنا بقة
 عرفت المنتدى هنا اازى؟
فاكر اول حد كلمتو هنا كان مين؟
اول قسم دخلتة وشاركت فية هنا كان اية؟
مسكت الاشراف امتى؟
وقبلة كنت اية عضو مبارك ولا نشيط ولا لسة عضويتة مش اتفعالت ؟ ههههه

المنتدى بالنسباللك اية؟
تقدر تستغنى عنة لمدة قد اية؟
طيب تقدر تستغنى عن النت كككل؟ ولمدة قد اية؟
اقرب اصحابك هنا مين غيرى انا طبعا يامينو هههههههههههههههههه
موقف حلو اوى عدى عليك هنا بالمنتدى؟
موقف وحش جداااااااااا حصاللك هنا؟ احكى وفضفض ياخويا ههههههههههه
بتعترف بصداقات النت؟
ممكن تتجوز واحدة عرفتها عن طريق الانترفت دة؟
فرايك النت نعمة ام نقمة وليش؟
​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

وجهة كلمة لكلا من
دونا 
روك
البت الغلبانة صاحبة التويبك دة
هههههههههههههههههه
ليا
لكيرلس
لكاندى شوب ماميتو حوبى انا
الاستاذ النهيسى
+++++
عايز تزود حد ذود هو التويبك بتاعنا يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

يالا يامينو نقنق ف شوية الاسئلة دول يابنى عقبال مرجعللك من تانى
لووووووول​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

قابل ياعمنا
 الميعاد امتى ؟ :new6:
مينا بيؤمن بالحظ؟
ليك مواقف مع الحظ؟
تعتبر روحك محظوظ ف الدنيا دى ولا الحظ مديك قفاة؟ هههههههههههه

احنا اللى بنصنع الحظ

برجك اية؟
البرج بما انى مولود 20/1
بس مكتوب يوم 4 شهر 2
فبرجى الجدى مش الدلو

بتحب تقرا تنبؤات كل سنة جديدة اللى بتنزل؟
لما اكون تافه هعمل كده 
لو معاك مليون جندى هتعمل بيهم اية؟
مليون واحد مينفعش
لانى هحتار أخد المحل اللى ابويا عاوزه 
ولا اخد محل ليا
بس لو معاكى مليون ومش عارفه توديهم فين
اديهمنى وانا اخد المحل لابويا وأمرى لله 
ومش مشكله انا :blush2:
مينا بيحب المغامرة؟
ع حسب المغامره بس عموماً
انا مغامر بشكل احياناً بيقلقنى 
حاسس  ان روحك منطلقة ولا مقيدة؟
منطلقه جدا :spor22:
احكى لينا اخر موقف رخم حصللك
يوم العيد كنت رايح اقابل ناس
ولابس الحته ولسه خارج من المغسله كنت بغسل نسمه
واخدت طريقى عادى جدا عشان اروح للناس
المهم مره واحده لقيت نسمه بتتمرجح
قولت أهلاً مش وقتها خالص
العجله اللى ورا اتخرمت
طبعا لو كانت اتقلبت قدامى جيب شيروكى مكنتش هغيرلها العجله
وابوظ الهدوم

اخر موقف اخر نااااايس حصللك

الموقف النايس بقى
انى وقفت جمبه شويه ، اشتمها وشويه اقول اعمل ايه
واقرب بتاع كاوتش بعيد جداً
المهم جاتلى فكره مجنونه
اتصلت بمصطفى فرج صحبى أنتيم عمرى
ودار الحوار اللى جاى
انا : الو
مصطفى : ايه يا عسليه انت فين يا بوب
انا : رايح اقابل ناس يا ديشا
مصطفى: الله يسهله يعم
انا : بقولك ايه يا ديشا انت بتعمل حاجه 
مصطفى : لا مش بعمل ايه اجى اخرج معاك
انا : لا بصراحه انت مش هتخرج معايا بس هتيجى
مصطفى : مش هخرج معاك وهاجى ، طيب هاجى ليه
انا : بص يا ديشا طبعاً انت عارف ان انهرده العيد
ولابس الحته الزفره صح ؟
مصطفى : اه يا رايق بقولك ايه صحيح لبست الكوتش الابيض اللى جيبته يبن المجنونه 
انا : مصطفى انا ميت مره قولتلك ملكش دعوه بأمى عشان هتغابى
عليك انت وامك وعيلتك كلها
مصطفى وهو بيضحك : ماشى يعم عشان انهرده العيد بس مش هاجى جمب الحجه الا هو الحج عمل ايه امبارح هههههههه
انا وانا بموت من الضحك: يعم الله يحرقك وقته ده حج وحجه
مصطفى : صحيح يعم احنا بقالنا ربع ساعه بنرغى هو انت كنت عاوز ايه اصلا
انا : ايييييييييييييييييييمن (ايون ) كده انا احبك نرجع لمرجوعنا
مصطفى : نرجع لايه ؟
انا : يعم الله يباركلك عديها 
مصطفى : ماشى انت عاوز ايه لخص بقى عشان عاوز اخد شاور
انا : حلو اؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤى ، قبل ما تاخد شاور انا عاوزك تجيلى
مصطفى : اجيلك ليه وفين
انا : تجيلى تحت الكوبرى الدائرى طلعت المعادى 
مصطفى : حلو هجيلك بس بما انى مش هخرج معاك يبقى هاجى ليه
انا : بص انت مش هتخرج معايا عشان رايح اقابل ناس كفاتسه زيي انتى هتيجى تخرج معايا ليه ناوى تتنصر ؟

مصطفى :  يعم لخص الله يباركلك ابويا بينادى عليا
انا لا سيبك من فرج دلوقتى قوله مينا بيقولك مش وقتك
المهم ، انا لابس الحته الجديده وكاوتش نسمه ادانى واحد امباليه فى الهوا ، وانا ش هينفع اجازف بالطقم واغير العجله اللى ورا
من الاخر تيجى تغيرها وتغور فى داهيه
مصطفى : تييييييييييييييييييييييت كبيره جدا (شتمنى يعنى )
انت بتهزر يعم الحج 
انا : يمصطفى هو الصاحب ليه عند صاحبه ايه
مصطفى : 3 حاجات ومفهمش تغير كاوتش نسمه
انا : انا بقى مش عاوز ال 3 حاجات وعاوزك تغيرلى كاوتش نسمه
مصطفى وهو متنرفز جدا : طيب يعم استنانى 5 دقايق وهجيلك
انا : متتأخرش وحياة امك عشان الناس مستنيانى
مصطفى : وربنا يا مينا لو مقفلتش دلوقتى مش هجيلك
انا : غور فى داهيه يعم مستنيك
مصطفى : سلام يعم الله يحرقك
وفعلا بعد خمس دقايق لقيته قدامى
وانا كنت قاعد على الفيزبا بشرب سيجاره
قالى بعد اذنك يا كابتن
نزلت من على الفيزبا وغير العجله وشتمنى وخد الموتسيكل بتاعه ومشى


وبالتفصيل الممل صدعنا يعنى من الاخر ههههههههههههههههه
اكتر من كده تصديع مشوفتش ههههههههههههه

اخر فيلم شوفتة اية؟
مش فاكر 
بتحب تسمع اغانى؟ ولمين؟
اه ، لكتير
فؤش ، دياب ، اصاله ، جورج ، حماقى ، امال ماهر
جنات ، تامرين (عاشور وحسنى)
حليم ، ام كلثوم ، فيروز 
وناس تانى بس مش متذكرهم 
اكتر فيلم رعب بتحبة اية؟
سلسلة saw

متابع جيد للتى فى؟
لا 
طيب متابع جيد لاخ اسامة منير اطال الله ف عمرة هههههههههههههههه
​زمان ايام الثانويه العامه ، دلوقتى لا هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*قولنا بقة
 عرفت المنتدى هنا اازى؟
المحاور اغريغوريس هو اللى قالى على المنتدى هنا
وكان المحاور اخرستوس انيستى ديما يجيب سيرة المنتدى هنا
وان المنتدى صخرة الانترنت فى الرد ع شبهات الكتاب المقدس

فاكر اول حد كلمتو هنا كان مين؟
كوكو مان لانه كان مشرف قسم الموبيلات
وانا خبرتى كلها موبيلات 
اول قسم دخلتة وشاركت فية هنا كان اية؟
الموبيلات على ما اتذكر 
مسكت الاشراف امتى؟

 05-21-2010, 09:45 PM                                   
كان اسمى كيوبيد ساعتها 

وقبلة كنت اية عضو مبارك ولا نشيط ولا لسة عضويتة مش اتفعالت ؟ ههههه

مبارك طبعاً لان مينفعش عضو يبقى مشرف من غير
ما يبقى مبارك الاؤل 

المنتدى بالنسباللك اية؟
حياتى على النت 
تقدر تستغنى عنة لمدة قد اية؟
طيب تقدر تستغنى عن النت كككل؟ ولمدة قد اية؟
معتقدش انى اقد استغنى عن المنتدى او النت

اقرب اصحابك هنا مين غيرى انا طبعا يامينو هههههههههههههههههه
 اقرب اصحاب حاليا 
كيرلس وجورج و امير وريمون و دونا نبيل و سويتى كوكى
وانتى 
موقف حلو اوى عدى عليك هنا بالمنتدى؟
فى مره كنت واقع فى مشكله جامده
وناس كانو عارفين بالمشكله وحاولو انهم يساعدونى
على الرغم انى مقبلتش المساعده
الا انى شايلهم الموضوع ده بجد جميل فوق راسى
موقف وحش جداااااااااا حصاللك هنا؟ احكى وفضفض ياخويا ههههههههههه
كتيير
اهمها انى عرفت ناس لا تستحق المعرفه !
بتعترف بصداقات النت؟
ولا الحقيقه 
ممكن تتجوز واحدة عرفتها عن طريق الانترفت دة؟
اه ، بس بشروط صعبه جدا
لازم تكون من نفس محافظتى 
ولازم اكون شوفتها فيس تو فيس مش مجرد حب على النت

فرايك النت نعمة ام نقمة وليش؟
​اى شىء فى الدنيا نعمه ونقمه **فى نفس ذات الوقت

 *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

_*نسيت سوال اقرب صحاب 
عدلت المشاركه اللى فاتت وجاوبت 
*_


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*وجهة كلمة لكلا من
دونا 
ربنا يبعد عنك وعن حياتك  اى شر متمثل فى اى عضو هنا
او اى حاجه
روك
الناس محتاجه تقرب منهم عشان يعرفوك كويس
نصيحه من اخ صغير ، قرب من الاعضاء شويه

البت الغلبانة صاحبة التويبك دة
هههههههههههههههههه
ليا
ربنا يديكى سوال قلبك 
لكيرلس
حاسس انك بجد شقيقى
كل اللى بتمناه من ربنا ان تفضل المعامله بينا زى ما هى
ولا انا اتغير ولا انت تتغير
نفسى اصاحب حد مسيحى عدل
لكاندى شوب ماميتو حوبى انا
ربنا يفرحك باولادك ونشوفك فى مصر قريب

الاستاذ النهيسى
نقائك مش موجود منه فى الزمن ده
ربنا يديك طولة العمر ويديك سوال قلبك

+++++
عايز تزود حد ذود هو التويبك بتاعنا يعنى
ههههههههههههههههههه​هههههههههههههه لا عادى **

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
هو دا الشغل والا فلا

اصلي يا كبيره 





اااااه لو كنت سمعت كلامي يا مون
اهي روني خلصت حقها 



مون ليك كدا عندها تار
 ولازم تخلصه
شو قولك يا كبير


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه فلة عليك ياولة يامينو
وجامد حوار اوى اوى حوار نسمة ومصطفى دة
هههههههههههههههههه
تمام
همخمخ تانى وارجعللك ياحلو انت ياحلو
فووووووووووووووووووووو( ركبت التوتوك يعنى ورجعاللك)
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هو دا الشغل والا فلا
> 
> اصلي يا كبيره
> ...



يابت دة هو اللى تحت ضرسى ناو
هههههههههههههههههه
الا ياحوبى اخر ميعاد ليا امتى ف الانتيقام؟:t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

طيب خد السؤال دة ع الماشى قبل مخرج
اية رايك ف العابرين؟
تتجوز واحدة عابرة؟
نفسك يكون لونك احمريكا ولا مش فارق؟​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
انهارده اخر يوم يا قمري انتي

طلعي كل المستخبي بقي 
ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هو دا الشغل والا فلا
> 
> اصلي يا كبيره
> ...



*
هههههههههههههه لا تقلقى
نصيحه
شيلى حزب الغلاسه وحطى حزب البتوجاز *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*طيب خد السؤال دة ع الماشى قبل مخرج
اية رايك ف العابرين؟
العابرين أفضل منى ومنك

تتجوز واحدة عابرة؟
لو متأكد انها عابره للمسيح بجد ، مفيش مشكله ابداً بالنسبالى
بس لازم يكون فى توافق بينى وبينها ولازم اكون بحبها
يعنى مش مجرد عطف او شفقه عشان عابره

نفسك يكون لونك احمريكا ولا مش فارق؟​**هو مش فارق معايا وكمان من خلال نظرتى للمنتدى*
*اشك ان روك يرقى حد ويبقى أدمن ، اكتر حاجه اى حد ممكن يوصلها هنا نائب فقط *​


----------



## rania79 (13 يناير 2012)

مينوووووووووو هو النهاردة اخر يوم
خووووسارة والهى
هههههههههههههههه
خد دول ع السخان قبل منزل

قولنا بقة
ياترى كانت طفوللتك شكلها اازى
متشرد ولا طفل وديع( مع انى اشك لوول )
اكبر مصيبة عملتها وانت طفل
كنت بتضرب وانت صغير من الولة حسين بلطجى الحى؟ هههههههههههههه
كنت متفوق ف دراستك؟
اكتر مادة كنت بتحبها اية
اكتر مادة كرهتها ف حياتك اية
بتحب اللغات؟ غير الهندية ها
هههههههههههههههههه
دخلت عالم الانتر نت وانت عمرك قد اية
واية اكتر حاجة مكنتش بتعرف تعملها ولا تستخدمها اول مستخدمت الكموبيتر؟
فاكر اول ميل ليك؟
ميللك مليان اصحاب ولا صحرواى؟
هههههههههههههههههه
لية بتدخل انفزبيل ع طول هناك وهنا؟
عضو تحب تكلمو ناو مين؟
ابعتلو رسالة سرية هنا واحنا هنعيش دور العبط ومش هنقراءها
وياريت تحتوى ع كلام رومانسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

*مينوووووووووو هو النهاردة اخر يوم
خووووسارة والهى
هههههههههههههههه
لو زعلانه اؤى كده ممكن جوسبل تمدلك يومين
هههههههههههههههه

خد دول ع السخان قبل منزل

قولنا بقة
ياترى كانت طفوللتك شكلها اازى
متشرد ولا طفل وديع( مع انى اشك لوول )
فيما قبل 4 ابتدائى كانت طفولتى عاديه جدا
طفل كنسى شوارعى درجه اؤلى
يوم الجمعه فى الكنيسه وبقيت الاسبوع فى الشارع
من بعد رابعه ابتدائى ابتديت أشتغل 
وبقيت طفل من النوعيه الخاصه :a4:

اكبر مصيبة عملتها وانت طفل
وانا فى 3 ابتدائى على ما أتذكر 
شتمت المدرسه بتاعت العربيه 
وساعتها طردتنى ونزلتنى للمديره والمديره قالتلى
مش هتخش المدرسه اللى بولى أمرك 
ده على السمتوى الدراسى
ام المستوى العائلى
انى عورت ابن عمتى فى حاجبه

 كنت بتضرب وانت صغير من الولة حسين بلطجى الحى؟ هههههههههههههه
 كان صاحبى بامانه  
كنت متفوق ف دراستك؟
فى ابتدائيه على ما اتذكر انا كنت جايب
316من 350 او 360
المقدسه ديما كانت تقولى لو بتذاكر طول السنه هتجيب درجات ايه
الكلام ده لحد ثانويه عامه
وفى ثانويه عامه جيبت 76 %
مع انى مذاكرتش غير اخر اسبوع 

اكتر مادة كنت بتحبها اية
التاريخ

اكتر مادة كرهتها ف حياتك اية
رياضه 
بتحب اللغات؟ غير الهندية ها
الفرنسيه بس لا اجيدها 
حلوه لا أجيدها دى 
هههههههههههههههههه
دخلت عالم الانتر نت وانت عمرك قد اية
عالم الانترنت دخلته وانا فى اعدادى على ما اتذكر
بالظبط اول ما السيبرات ابتديت تفتح فى مصر

واية اكتر حاجة مكنتش بتعرف تعملها ولا تستخدمها اول مستخدمت الكموبيتر؟
مكنتش بعرف اسطب ويندوز
دى كانت اكتر حاجه خنقانى
لان اخواتى على طول كانو يوقعو الويندوز

فاكر اول ميل ليك؟
pop_boy35@y a h o  o
بس مش بفتحه دلوقتى

ميللك مليان اصحاب ولا صحرواى؟
هههههههههههههههههه
152 بنى ادام وبنى ادمه 
لية بتدخل انفزبيل ع طول هناك وهنا؟
انا بقالى كتيير مبدخلش الميل
ولو دخلت مش بكمل وبخرج
موضوع الاوفلاين ده
عشان زهقان شويه من الناس:smil8:

عضو تحب تكلمو ناو مين؟

عضو وكلام رومانسى طيب ازاى :new6:
خليها عضوه:w00t:

ابعتلو رسالة سرية هنا واحنا هنعيش دور العبط ومش هنقراءها
وياريت تحتوى ع كلام رومانسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا عاوز افهم انت ايه الفرق بينك وبين اللى انت كنت
كنت مش بتطيقه من سنه بالظبط:heat:
​

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

انا تعبتلك يا مون البت طلعت مفتريه قوي

بس بصراحه اسئلتها جميله وجامده وفي الجون

واجابتك كمان رائعه ودبلوماسيه علي الاخر 



بجد كنتم منورين الموضوع 
وان عن نفسي استمتعت جداااااااا بالحوار بينكم

وبشكركم كتير علي تواجدكم العطر وسطنا




بشكركم

وانتظروني مع ادم وحواء جدد
ومعركه جديده 

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

ازيكم يا حلويين

رجعتلكم ومعايا المره دي بقي
شيف جامد قوي
اكلات لا تعلي عليها دايما مش بتكمل
هههههههههه
وكاتب روائي خطير مالهوش مثيل
وممثل ومخرج ومصور ومنتج كومان

طبعا عرفتوا مين معانا


















معانا انهارده
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

ادم -----------> عبود عبده عبود

حواء --------> gospel life

انتظرونا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

منورني يا عبود والنبي بجد
رغم انك طلعت بخيل يا ولدي 
مش عاوز تديلي نص جني مخروم
بس ما علينا خليها عليا بقي انا
ههههههههه
مش هاطول عليك في الاسئله 

نبدا بالاسئله نسمي علي الضحيه بقي

بسم الله 
الله واكبر
هههههههههههه
نبلش بقي

1- عرفنا بنفسك 
- اول حرف في اسمك هههههههههههه ؟
- سنك ؟
- مهنتك ؟
- حالتك الاجتماعيه ؟
- مؤهلك ؟


2- عرفت المنتدي ازاي وايه كان رايك فيه او ما دخلته ؟
3- بقي عندك كام صديق وصديقه في المنتدي ومين اقربهم ليك ؟
متخافيش محدش هايحسدك يعني هههههههههههههه
4- اهم صفه حلوه ( وزيها مش عجبتك ) حسيت بيها هنا في المنتدي بين الاعضاء ؟
5- موقف حصل اول ما دخلت المنتدي وضايقك كتير والعكس موقفك فرحك ؟
6- عضو مهما حصل مستحيل تتكلم معاه تاني وعضو مهما حصل هايفضل صديق مفضل ؟
7- قولي رايك يا فندم بقي في الاعضاء دول
- روك 
- دونا
- رانيا 79
- مينا البطل 
- عياد 
- توين
- بايبل 333
- حبو اعدائكم
- وانا gospel life

8- هل لديك عاده سيئه تتمني الاقلاع عنها ؟
حلوه الاقلاع دي هههههههههه
9- قول لينا نكته بايخه ؟
10- ايه رايك في الاسئله دي لحد ما اجهزلك الطريحه القادمه ؟



وعلي اقل من راحتك 
اخلع انا بقي ناو
ههههههههههه

الله يعينك يا ولدي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> رجعتلكم ومعايا المره دي بقي
> شيف جامد قوي
> اكلات لا تعلي عليها دايما مش بتكمل
> هههههههههه
> ...


يادى التدبيسة مع نون النسوة .....
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 
*تتصرف كيييف ياعبود* 

*رد يا عبود وخلااااااااااااااااااااااص*
*أمرك لله ...ماشى ياست الكُل ...*
*نشوف *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

*سنعود اليكم فى المساء فأنتظرونا ولا تملوا ولا تكلوا كى لا تذهب ريحكم ..*
*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة ريحكم تيى ؟؟؟*
*أصلى سايب السمك بيتشوى عند السماك عايز أروح أوديه للألاولاد قبل ما أمهم تشردح لى ...*
*أتفضلوا معانا ....*
*أييييييييييييييييييييييييية ...دول ماصدقوا ...*
*دى عزومة مراكبية مينك ليها لهو ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2012)

نصيحه يا جوسبل 
احترسي من عوبد
اكسبيه في جولتك 
علشان يرحمك في جولته
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

انا جيت تاني اهو
يالا يا عبود رد علي الاسئله بسرعه


وخد دول كومان بقي
فاتح للشهيه بس ههههههههههههههه
علي السريع كدا


1- تقول لمين مستحيل انساك لحد الممات ؟

2- موقف حصل في طفولتك مستحيل تنساه ؟

3- وموقف حصل قريب وكان قاسي قوي عليك وما قدرت تتحمل وحسيت بانهيار ؟

4- امتي دموع عبود تنزل وايه السبب ومتي اخر مره بكيت وما السبب ؟

5- من الشخص الذي تريده ليمسح دموعك ولا تخجل من البكاء امامه ؟

6- هل احببت شخص ما في الوقت والزمان الخطأ .. 
     اذا كان نعم فماذا كان رد فعلك وفعله ايضا ... ؟
حب فضول ههههههههههههه

7- هل لديك رغبه حب التملك ؟

8- هل هزمك حزنك يوما ما ؟

9- رساله اعتذر لمن تريد ان تقدمها وماذا ستقول فيها ؟

10- اوصف حالك ناو وانت بتجاوب علي هياد الاسئله ؟


اسئله سهله اهو 
لحد ما اجهز التقيل بكره وعليك خير بقي
واي خدعوه يا عمنا
انتظرني


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نصيحه يا جوسبل
> احترسي من عوبد
> اكسبيه في جولتك
> علشان يرحمك في جولته
> هههههههههههههه



هههههههههه تشكرات علي النصحيه يا ولدي
انا حونينه اهو معاه
يادوب 10 اسئله في المشاركه
مفيش ارحم من كدا بقي
:99:








فرصه حواء تنتقم من ادم شويه :t30:


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا تعبتلك يا مون البت طلعت مفتريه قوي
> 
> بس بصراحه اسئلتها جميله وجامده وفي الجون
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه تحت امرك يا مولاتى
مينو دة الحتة الشمين يعنى وكان لازمن يتظبط صح الصح
يالا بستك انتى بقة ع عبود عوبد باشا
عايزة طحن يابت:99:


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

ياسلام ع الاسئلة ياسلام
اهو دة الكلام ياهارتى
عايزة المعركة بينكم يشهد لها كتب التاريخ ويتكلم عنها مجلد ميكى 
ههههههههههههههههه
دة انتو فراعنة يا جدعااااااااااان
لووووووووووووول​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه تحت امرك يا مولاتى
> مينو دة الحتة الشمين يعنى وكان لازمن يتظبط صح الصح
> يالا بستك انتى بقة ع عبود عوبد باشا
> عايزة طحن يابت:99:




ههههههههههههههه بجد متعتينا يا قمره انتي ومون فعلا
يعني قصدك اطلع منها انا يعني ولا شو :heat:

ههههههههه تأمريني عيوني










ابقي تعالي سلفيني شويه اسئله بقي في السر
هههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سنعود اليكم فى المساء فأنتظرونا ولا تملوا ولا تكلوا كى لا تذهب ريحكم ..*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة ريحكم تيى ؟؟؟*
> *أصلى سايب السمك بيتشوى عند السماك عايز أروح أوديه للألاولاد قبل ما أمهم تشردح لى ...*
> ...



طيب ياعوبد انت تتقى شر عيونيا بقة وتبعت لكل واحد فيها 3 سردينات مقلية ع البروفيل:crazy_pil
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه عايزنى ابيع ضميرى وصديقى عوبد يابت واغششك؟
حاشا وكالا وماشا وفاشا



 الا لو غمزتينى باى حاجة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> طيب ياعوبد انت تتقى شر عيونيا بقة وتبعت لكل واحد فيها 3 سردينات مقلية ع البروفيل:crazy_pil
> هههههههههههههههههههه



سردين مقلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اول مره بسمع عنه هياد



انا بحبه مشوي بقي بيكون خطير
ومستنيه 2 كيلو لوحدي
مش بحب اشارك حد انا
:t30:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عايزة طحن يابت:99:


*طحن يابت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لهو عبود كان ربع كيلو فلفل أسود ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه عايزنى ابيع ضميرى وصديقى عوبد يابت واغششك؟
> حاشا وكالا وماشا وفاشا
> 
> 
> ...



ياساتر يارب مش بقول طماعه يابت

ونعمه الضمير خيتي
هابعتلك ورك بطه وحته مكرونه بشاميل
شو رايك بقي
:99:


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> سردين مقلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اول مره بسمع عنه هياد
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه لاء مهو المقلى اختراع جديد فرجين 2012 بقة:99:
و 2 كيلو من عوبد
شكلك طيبة اوى ياهارتى
دة عوبد يابنتى عووووبد
انسى انسى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

*منورني يا عبود والنبي *
*النبى ما جاش معايا ...أنا جاى لحالى ..(!!!)*

*رغم انك طلعت بخيليا ولديمش عاوز تديلي نص جني مخروم*
*تاخديهم ربعين وتخلعينى من التدبيسة دى ؟*

*1**- عرفنا بنفسك*
*- اول حرف في اسمك هههههههههههه ؟*
*الحقيقى والا المستعار ؟؟*
*المستعار يبدا بحرف (عبود عبده عبود)*
*الحقيقى يبدا بحرف ( واو ) ....لو عايزاة كامل هو بينزل طقم واحد مع رقم الموبايل ...*

*- سنك ؟*
*46 وماشى فى ال45 ان شاء الله – أصل الدنيا دايما معكوسة معايا ...*

*- مهنتك ؟*
*سبع صنايع والبخت ضايع – محاسب على صاحب شركة سياحة (مغلقة حاليا بالضبة والمفتاح) مرة بواسطة عهد مبارك والأخرى بواسطة عهد الثورة ..وحاليا فاتحين شركة استيراد كدة على قدنا ومحل جملة ( على قدهم ) *

*- حالتك الاجتماعيه ؟*
*نشكر ربنا عندى ولد وبنت ...واد لبط ولذيذ فى ثانية ثانوى ومقلعنى هدومى دروس خصوصية ...وبنت فى تالتة تجارة أنجليش ..وبرضه مقلعانى هدومى دروس مراجعة*

*مُطلق ...أعربها ؟*

*مُ= مو عندى حُرمة ولا مرة *
*ط = طالب بنوتة حلوة ومتعطرة*
*ل = لزوم العياقة والفشخرة *
*ق = قبل ما أعدى ع المقبرة *

*- مؤهلك ؟*
*بكالوريوس تجارة إن شاء الله *

*2- عرفت المنتدي ازاي وايه كان رايك فيه اول ما دخلته ؟*
*عرفت المنتدى بالصدفة عن طريق جوجل كنت بابحث عن حاجة ( مش فاكرها ) لقيت نفسى عنديكم *
*دخلت على ما أتذكر على موضوع بين يوسف الصديق وشخص آخر يتحدث عن سفينة نوح وجبل أرارات ...*
*عجبنى الحوار ...كملت فى المنتدى ..*

*3- بقي عندك كام صديق ؟*
*كتييررر ...راجعى البروفايل بتاعى *

*وصديقه في المنتدي ؟*
*ثلاثة ...وماشى فى "الرابعة" حسب قوانين المنتدى ...*

*ومين اقربهم ليك؟*
*كلهم قريبين ...*

*4- اهم صفه حلوه (وزيها مش عجبتك ) حسيت بيها هنا في المنتدي بين الاعضاء ؟*
*الصفة الحلوة الروح اللى بيتمتع بيها الأعضاء كلهم ...*
*الصفة اللى مش عجبتنى طريقة (بعض) الأعضاء فى الرد خاصة فى المنتدى الأسلامى*

*5- موقف حصل اول ما دخلت المنتدي وضايقك كتير والعكس موقفك فرحك ؟*
*الموقف اللى ضايقنى بس مش أول مادخلت ...واحد شتم (مامى) بلفظ قبيح ..*
*والموقف اللى فرحنى (قوى قوى قوى ) موقف كل الأعضاء لما أعلنت عبورى *

*6- عضو مهما حصل مستحيل تتكلم معاهتاني*
*لأ ..مافيش وبصدق وأمانة أنا بانسى بسرعة قوى وبارمى ورا ضهرى ...*

*وعضو مهما حصل هايفضل صديق مفضل ؟*
*عضوة بقى ؟؟؟....*
*ههههههههههه كلكم بصراحة ولاد وبنات ...*

*7- قولي رايك يا فندم بقي في الاعضاء دول*

*- روك*
*لم أتعامل معه ولا مرة ..*
*- دونا*
*تعطينى أنطباع أنها ( نادية مكرم عبيد ) مش عارف لية *
*- رانيا 79*
*يووووووووووه رانيا وما أدراكى ما رانيا *
*كارثة + مصيبة + بلوى + تحسى انها أخت شقية ولبط + بنت بلد مجدع *
*- مينا البطل*
*ما تعاملتش معاه كتير بس بأحس أنه لذيذ *
*- عياد*
*واد شقى + جدع + أبن بلد خدوم + تحسى أنه صديق بجد *
*- توين*
*باحب أشوف أسمه جوه مواضيعى شاب خفيف الحضور والدم*
*- بايبل 333*
*صديق مقرب لكن شادد عليا السلخ اليومين دول مش عارف لية باحبه وباحب مواضيعه *
*- حبو اعدائكم*
*الخواجة (حوبوا) باحس أنها تايهة لكن فيها نقاء عجيب وجمال الهى ولغتها العربية سليمة جداً (ههههه) ( أريفاديرتى... بونجورنو سينيوريتا )*
*- وانا gospel life*
*بنوتة لذيذة وبنت بلد وتحسى انك ممكن تعتمدى عليها يعنى تقدرى تقولى هى الونج الشمال بتاع الفريق اللى بيرفع كرات عرضية ( بس مصيبة سودة لو طلعتى شبه سيد معوض ) ههههههه*

*8- هل لديك عاده سيئهتتمني الاقلاع عنها ؟*
*التدخين ...*
*حلوه الاقلاع دي هههههههههه*
*وهو أنا ها كله ؟؟؟*

*9- قول لينا نكته بايخه؟*
*أتنين مسطلين واحد بيقول للتانى :*
*قل لى من أصحابك أقل لك من انت*
*قال له : من أصحابك ؟*
*رد عليه : ومن أنت ؟*

*10- ايه رايك في الاسئله دي لحد ما اجهزلك الطريحه القادمه؟*
*بسيطة مش شايف فيها أى ملمح من ملامح الأهانة يعنى ...!!*

*اخلع انا بقي ناو  **ههههههههه*
*وجعتك طين ماطينة بطين لما ييجى دورك ...*
*الله يعينك يا ولدي*
*على الله ما يعنى ع الرف ...*

*كان معكم فقيد الأدب الأسلامى  العملاق عبود عبده عبود *​


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ياساتر يارب مش بقول طماعه يابت
> 
> ونعمه الضمير خيتي
> هابعتلك ورك بطه وحته مكرونه بشاميل
> ...



هههههههههههههههه انا طماعة دة انا عيونى  كيبوردى مليانة
وماللك يابت قلبتى ع السورى ولبنانى لية
عايزة تخلعى من نيل بلادك يابت؟
:99:لوووووووول


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *منورني يا عبود والنبي *
> *النبى ما جاش معايا ...أنا جاى لحالى ..(!!!)*
> 
> *رغم انك طلعت بخيليا ولديمش عاوز تديلي نص جني مخروم*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه يالهوى عليك بجد ياعوبد
دة انت مصيبة والهى
ديما كل رد ليك بيضحكنى
وبيقى بقى من هنا لحد هناك
ههههههههههههههههه
ونا لبط؟ انا؟
ظلم ظولم:99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انا بحبه مشوي بقي بيكون خطير
> ومستنيه 2 كيلو لوحدي
> مش بحب اشارك حد انا
> :t30:





> طيب ياعوبد انت تتقى شر عيونيا بقة وتبعت لكل واحد فيها 3 سردينات مقلية ع البروفيل:crazy_pil
> هههههههههههههههههههه


*يالا ياواد ياجعان أنت وهى من هنا ....*
*ده أنا عامل جمعية وقبضتها الأول علشان أجيب 2 كيلو بلطى واشويهم ..*
*قال سردين مقلى قال .......*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انا طماعة دة انا عيونى  كيبوردى مليانة
> وماللك يابت قلبتى ع السورى ولبنانى لية
> عايزة تخلعى من نيل بلادك يابت؟
> :99:لوووووووول



ههههههههههههههههههه
نيل ايه يابت اللي اخلع منه
دي بيجري مثل الدم

بكدب علي فكره انا
والنبي لو اطول اخلع منها مش هتاخر خالص
:99:
رغم انه صعب يعني 
بس نجرب هههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

*- وانا gospel life*
*بنوتة لذيذة وبنت بلد وتحسى انك ممكن تعتمدى عليها يعنى تقدرى تقولى هى الونج الشمال بتاع الفريق اللى بيرفع كرات عرضية ( بس مصيبة سودة لو طلعتى شبه سيد معوض ) ههههههه





ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك دا من ذوقك يا فندم

داانا غلبان والنبي
الا هو مين سيد معوض دا


انا ماليش في الكوره خالص

ممكن اطلع زي 
 الاقرع حاجه.... جمعه 
او عمرو ذكي طيب ؟

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يالا ياواد ياجعان أنت وهى من هنا ....*
> *ده أنا عامل جمعية وقبضتها الأول علشان أجيب 2 كيلو بلطى واشويهم ..*
> *قال سردين مقلى قال .......*




هههههههههههههههههههه جمعيه ولوحدك
:11azy:
تو انا بقي غلسه ومش هاهش من هون غير لما اكل سردين مشوي بقي منك 

ليشي دحوه انا اتصرف 
روني معايا ولا ......
:smil8:


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يالا ياواد ياجعان أنت وهى من هنا ....*
> *ده أنا عامل جمعية وقبضتها الأول علشان أجيب 2 كيلو بلطى واشويهم ..*
> *قال سردين مقلى قال .......*


هههههههههههههه ياة يابختك هتبقض جمعية وكمان هتضرب بلطى
دة اية البغددة اللى انت هتعيشها دى يا بنى
ههههههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> *- وانا gospel life**ههههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يخليك دا من ذوقك يا فندم*
> 
> *داانا غلبان والنبي*
> ...


*لا يابنتى سيد معوض أرحم ....ههههههههههه*
*على الأقل عنده شعر ........هههههههه*


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> نيل ايه يابت اللي اخلع منه
> دي بيجري مثل الدم
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه خسارة فيكى اغنية الحجة شرين
طيب انا بقول ان عوبد يكنسل ع السردين بقة ويشدلنا انا وانتى توتوك نهرب بية برة مصر
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه جمعيه ولوحدك
> :11azy:
> تو انا بقي غلسه ومش هاهش من هون غير لما اكل سردين مشوي بقي منك
> 
> ...



معاكى طبعا يا معلمة
للسردين المشوى
لنكهرب التوبيك دة باللى فية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

انا جيت تاني وبسرعه اهو
بطل كسل بقي يا عبود وجاوب 
بجد مستمتعه بردوك الرائعه والمرحه
ههههههههههههه

هلا نبلش 

1- فاكر اول حب ليك كان سنك قد ايه ؟

2- اوصفلنا احساسك اول مره قولت فيها كلمه بحبك ؟

3- تصرف حصل منك وندمت عليه وايه هو ؟

4- ياتري في فتره من حياتك تتمني تغيرها الان وليه ؟

5- مين اقرب شخص ليك من اسرتك ؟

6- شخص ندمت انك عرفته وامنته علي سرك ؟

7- هل بتمنح الثقه الكامله لاصدقائك وتحكي ليهم اسرارك ام انك حريص نوعا ما ؟

8- ياتري ممكن تضحي من اجل صديقك ؟

9- هل خانك صديق كان بالنسبه لك مثل الاخ واكتر ؟

10- امتي عبود يكون رومانسي وامتي يكون صارم ؟


جاوب يا معلم وبسرعه ههههههههههههههههه
عقبال ما اجهز الطريحه القادمه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههه تشكرات علي النصحيه يا ولدي
> انا حونينه اهو معاه
> يادوب 10 اسئله في المشاركه
> مفيش ارحم من كدا بقي
> ...




*العفش يا خالتي
بس افتكري اني قولتلك بلاش 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> معاكى طبعا يا معلمة
> للسردين المشوى
> لنكهرب التوبيك دة باللى فية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه




يا مصيبه احنا اللي في الموضوع
تكهربيه باللي فيه ازاي بقي :smil8:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2012)

> *- عياد*
> *واد شقى + جدع + أبن بلد خدوم + تحسى أنه صديق بجد *



:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا يابنتى سيد معوض أرحم ....ههههههههههه*
> *على الأقل عنده شعر ........هههههههه*




والله ما بيفرق معانا
كدا كدا هايبقي اقرع علي يدي
ههههههههههههه  :t30:


----------



## rania79 (14 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا مصيبه احنا اللي في الموضوع
> تكهربيه باللي فيه ازاي بقي :smil8:


ههههههههههههههه يابت منا وانتى هنخرج برة بقة وهو يتفرم كهرباء لوحدة
لوووووووووووول:99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2012)

*تقول لمين مستحيل انساك لحد الممات ؟*
*ناس كتيييررررر ...منهم والدى الله يرحمه ...*

*2- موقف حصل في طفولتك مستحيل تنساه ؟*

*ههههههههههههه ...لما شفت (صفاء أبو السعود) وكانت لسة طالعة جديد فى فيلم ( عماشة ف الأدغال )...وكان عندها حوالى 18 سنة ..وكنا فى حفل أفتتاح الفيلم ...يومها أكتشفت أنى واد "فتك" ...*
*بس مش أقولك....*
*كانت لابسة حتة "جيبة" كاروهات (بنى فى فوشيا) وطولها 17 سنتى ونص .......*
*ههههههههههههه ..بذمتك تتنسى ؟؟؟*


*3- وموقف حصل قريب وكان قاسي قوي عليك*
*موقف واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....قولى مواقف ..... ( موقف العاشر – وموقف أحمد حلمى ) كدة يعنى *

*وما قدرت تتحمل وحسيت بانهيار ؟*
*الحمد لله عمرى ما انهارت ...*

*4- امتي دموع عبود تنزل*
*عبود تنح قوى ...*

*وايه السبب ؟*
*أنى تنح ؟؟ ...*
*خلقة ربنا يابنتى ...*

*ومتي اخر مره بكيت ؟*
*فى الثانوية العامة ومن يومها بطلت بكاء ...*

*وما السبب ؟*
*جبت 60% وكان فاضل 10% بس على دخول "هندزة" عين شمس ( شفتى الحظ ) ؟*
*احنا على أيامنا كانت تجارة الزقازيق بتاخد 35% ...*
*وكانت طب القاهرة تدخليها بـ 85% وعليها تجارة الزقازيق ( فور فرى ) ..*
*واللى كان يجيب 94% يعفوه من التعليم أساساً لأنه مش محتاجه ...*

*5- من الشخص الذي تريده ليمسح دموعك ولا تخجل من البكاء امامه ؟*
*ربنا ......*

*6- هل احببت شخص ما في الوقت والزمان الخطأ .. *
*حصل ...*

*اذا كان نعم فماذا كان رد فعلك وفعله ايضا ... ؟*
*ظبطنا ساعاتنا على توقيت جرينتش ...مانفعش ..*
*.ظبطناها على توقيت القاهرة ,,,*
*برضه ما نفعش ...*
*قلعنا الساعات ....*
*( الساعات بس ) ...*

*حب فضول ههههههههههههه*
*عادى متل كل بنات حواااااااا ...جايبينه من برة ؟*

*7- هل لديك رغبه حب التملك ؟*
*نعم ...*

*8- هل هزمك حزنك يوما ما ؟*
*ساعات الحزن بيبقى عميييييق لدرجة أنه مش بيطلع ع الوش *

*9- رساله اعتذر لمن تريد ان تقدمها ؟ *
*لربنا ...*

*وماذا ستقول فيها ؟*
*أتأخرت عليك بس وصلت فى التوقيت المناسب ..*
*.وهو عارفها من قبل ما أكتبها*

*10- اوصف حالك ناو وانت بتجاوب علي هياد الاسئله ؟*
*قاعد على الكرسى وقدامى فنجان قهوة ...*

*انتظرني*
*فين والساعة كام ؟ ...*
*بلاش كافيهات غالية ولا تتعشمى بغدا يعنى ...( اوك ) ؟*

*كان معكم عملاق الأسئلة ....عبود ...تمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

*



- حبو اعدائكم
الخواجة (حوبوا) باحس أنها تايهة لكن فيها نقاء عجيب وجمال الهى ولغتها العربية سليمة جداً (ههههه) ( أريفاديرتى... بونجورنو سينيوريتا )

أنقر للتوسيع...

بونجورنو يا  سنيور عبود بيه العملاق الكبير ههههههههه بأنا تايها بردو....... هو فى دى مش هقدر انكر ...انا اصلا لو حد شايف عربيه تايها فى الشوارع و واحده واقفا تسئل الناس اعرفو علطول إنها "حبو اعدائكم" 

 و لغتى العربيه صح الصح تقدر يا باشا تطلعلى كلمه واحده...واحده بس مكتوبه صح فى كتاباتى هههههههههه  اراهن مش هتلاقى هههههههههه(ماشى يا عياد... لا اسرار حربيه نافع و لا سنكاوتشات معاك نافعا...طب هنستنفع منك امتا يا عياد)
اما عن النقاء.. فمنكرش بغسل نفسى بإريال كل يوم لما بابقا مفيش كدا نقاء ههههههههههههه اشكرك يا عبود و اشكرك على زوقق الجمال جمال الروح:t23:...
اشكرك على العموم...و ردودك جميله جدا و مسخره بتموتنى من الضحك(بالضاض اهو) ربنا يسطر عليكى يا جوسبل.... نبدا نصلى لك من دلوقتى...هتقعى تحت درس عبود *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بونجورنو يا سنيور عبود بيه العملاق الكبير ههههههههه بأنا تايها بردو....... هو فى دى مش هقدر انكر ...انا اصلا لو حد شايف عربيه تايها فى الشوارع و واحده واقفا تسئل الناس اعرفو علطول إنها "حبو اعدائكم" *


 *جبتش حاجة من عندى أنا ؟؟*
*



اشكرك على العموم...و ردودك جميله جدا و مسخره بتموتنى من الضحك(بالضاض اهو) ربنا يسطر عليكى يا جوسبل.... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أبقى قولى للى غششك (الضحك) بالضاد يعلمك أستخدامها فى المكان الأمثل ...*
*يعنى أزاى ربنا (يسطر) بالضاد ..أنا قريتها فى الأول يسَطرَ (!!)*
*قلت يسَطرَ أية دى ...وبعد ماشربت قهوتى وصحصحت كدة وفوقت ...عرفت انك تقصدى (يستر) ...*
*ميزة أنك تبقى خواجة برضه وسط عيال بيئة زينا ....هههههههه*
*



 ربنا يسطر عليكى يا جوسبل.... نبدا نصلى لك من دلوقتى...هتقعى تحت درس عبود

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ييييييييييه على اللى هيحصل فى جوسبل ...*
*ناطرها شوية أسئلة من العيار التقيييل ...بس مش تخافى ما فيش أسئلة "سخصية"  ...*
*شكراً يا خواجة على ذوقك ومشاركتك ...صبح صبح ياعم الحاج ..*
*واضح ان أنا وانتى جينا المنتدى بدرى ( نسيقه ) .هههه

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

*



أبقى قولى للى غششك (الضحك) بالضاد يعلمك أستخدامها فى المكان الأمثل ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طب علمنى بقا استخدمها فى المكان الامثل!!!و ليه ده مش امثل؟؟هى وضعها كدا غلط؟؟*




> *واضح ان أنا وانتى جينا المنتدى بدرى ( نسيقه ) .هههه*



*نسيقه مافيش مانع علشان تنزل إنت بالإجابات على نظافه هههههههههههههه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

اصل انتي مش واخده بالك
انا تعبان وتقريبا بحتضر في البيت
فا مرديتش اخد السنكوتش الرشوه 
علشان ربنا ياخد اجلي اقصد ياخد بيدي
ومقولتش حاجه لعبود
بس الراجل مقالش حاجه غلط وربنا ستر


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2012)

*- دونا
تعطينى أنطباع أنها ( نادية مكرم عبيد ) مش عارف لية *
*كده يا شيف عبووووود ع الحدود تشبهنى بتيته دى واللى كمان مش بحبها خاااااااالص 
تتردلك قريب يعنى هى رانيا هتبطل مواضيع هههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه يابت منا وانتى هنخرج برة بقة وهو يتفرم كهرباء لوحدة
> لوووووووووووول:99:


هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا افكارتك المشيطنه يابت

اذا كان كدا فهلمي خارجا يا اختاه
الموضوع هايولع ناو
:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقول لمين مستحيل انساك لحد الممات ؟*
> *ناس كتيييررررر ...منهم والدى الله يرحمه ...*
> 
> *2- موقف حصل في طفولتك مستحيل تنساه ؟*
> ...



الله عليك يا عملاق
اجاباتك تحفه بجد ومرحه موتني من الضحك
وخرجتني من المود المنيل والمطين بطين يا بوي
اللي انا فيه علي الصبح

رغم انك هربت من كام سؤال كدا بحرفنه فظيعه
بس ما علينا نعيدها المره دي كومان





واستعد للجديد بقي يا ولدي
:smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اصل انتي مش واخده بالك
> انا تعبان وتقريبا بحتضر في البيت
> فا مرديتش اخد السنكوتش الرشوه
> علشان ربنا ياخد اجلي اقصد ياخد بيدي
> ...


*كنت تقول يا باشا و كنا بعتنا  ازوزه دواء..من إلى هما فيهم الدواء فيه سم قاتل دى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
* لا لا لا ودى تيجى..لا ممكن ابدا....*
*سلامتك ارتاح كدا و نام شويه و  خف كدا و إنزلنا بالفرمه الجديده و بطل:t39: شويه  علشان ترتاح بجد..لاذم تنام علشان تخف... يالا ربنا معاك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كنت تقول يا باشا و كنا بعتنا  ازوزه دواء..من إلى هما فيهم الدواء فيه سم قاتل دى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> * لا لا لا ودى تيجى..لا ممكن ابدا....*
> *سلامتك ارتاح كدا و نام شويه و  خف كدا و إنزلنا بالفرمه الجديده و بطل:t39: شويه  علشان ترتاح بجد..لاذم تنام علشان تخف... يالا ربنا معاك*



انا فعلا نايم
ومقضيها موبيل
ميرسي يا باشا للنصيحه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ربنا يسطر عليكى يا جوسبل.... نبدا نصلى لك من دلوقتى...هتقعى تحت درس عبود *



ههههههههههههههههههه يسطر عليا
ليه هو انا كراسه ولا ورقه امتحان
ههههههههههههه
انا بغلس بس واحشتني الغلاسه بتاعه زمان 

انا عرفت ليه دلوقت عبود واقفلك علي الوحده يابنتي هو عياد وناس تانيه 
بس ايه مالكم عمالين تخافوني ليش يعني
ماله الراجل هايعمل ايه ؟
حد يغششني طويب في الخباثه
وهاديله نص جنيه مخروم لما عبود يبعته يعني :act23:





بس احنا ولا بيهمنا نسد في ايتها موقف واسئله يعني
احنا جامدين قوي قوي



اه يا اختي صليلي كتير
كانت وقعه مقندله بطين يوم ما وقفت 
انا اللي جبته دا كله لنفسي










هابقي ارشيه بكام سندويتش سمك مقلي علي سردين
حلو كدا :smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

> انا عرفت ليه دلوقت عبود واقفلك علي الوحده يابنتي هو عياد وناس تانيه


ليه ليه قولى لى ليه و اقفلى على الواحده؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!1(علشان واحده كلمه انثويه هاهاهاها لو كان على الواحد مكنش هيقف هههههههههههههههههههه)-- إن عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههههههههه
هو و ناس تانيا كوماااان.... هو انا بقيت إضحوكت المنتدى و لا إيه 




> اه يا اختي صليلي كتير
> كانت وقعه مقندله بطين يوم ما وقفت
> انا اللي جبته دا كله لنفسي



مش تخافففىى وراكى رجااااله:act19::bud: ههههههههههههه 




> هابقي ارشيه بكام سندويتش سمك مقلي علي سردين
> حلو كدا :smile01


[/QUOTE]
طب شوفينا بزتونه  او اى شىء ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه ليه قولى لى ليه و اقفلى على الواحده؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!1(علشان واحده كلمه انثويه هاهاهاها لو كان على الواحد مكنش هيقف هههههههههههههههههههه)-- إن عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههههههههه
> هو و ناس تانيا كوماااان.... هو انا بقيت إضحوكت المنتدى و لا إيه
> 
> -----------------
> ...



طب شوفينا بزتونه  او اى شىء ههههههههههه[/QUOTE]

اذا كان كدا ماشي
تأمريني خييتي
بس عاوزه زيتونه اسمره ولا اخضره بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 يناير 2012)

*اجابات لطيفة و كوميديا رائعة منك يا عبود ... 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

> اذا كان كدا ماشي
> تأمريني خييتي
> بس عاوزه زيتونه اسمره ولا اخضره بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


* انا عايزا زتون اسود كلاتاتا ههههههههههههههههه*
*



كدا ازعل منك بجد
الكلام هزار ومحدش يقدر يضحك عليكي مهما كان
لانك بجد بنوته زي العسل ومحبوبه من كل اللي يعرفوكي
ااسحبي الجمله دي بقي وناو بدل ما اغرمك عزومه علي الصبح :act23:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** مش تخافى يا خييتى... انا ما بزعل من حدى.. و بعلم إن هيدا كولو هزار... حتى لو مو هزار.. لا يهزنا و يهمنا إحن شدااااد اوى هههههههههههه:boxing:*
*و مش بنبيع ابدا... يعنى مش هتقفى وحدك...هتلاقينى مستخبيه فى الكواليس ههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه حبو اعدائكم بجد بنوتة عسولة اوى ودمها شربات
اينعم كيبوردها بيهيس منها والدغ احيانا
بس عسولة
وع رائى عوبد خواجة وسط عيال فلجر اى بيئة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *- دونا
> تعطينى أنطباع أنها ( نادية مكرم عبيد ) مش عارف لية *
> *كده يا شيف عبووووود ع الحدود تشبهنى بتيته دى واللى كمان مش بحبها خاااااااالص
> تتردلك قريب يعنى هى رانيا هتبطل مواضيع هههههه*


هههههههههههههههههه يقصد ف مخها الكبير ياهارتى
عيب عليكى انا ابطل مواضيع
دة انا ناوية اعمل تويبك خصوصى لعوبد عشان نتقم منة كلنا:59:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

انا جيت اصبح عليك يا عبود وعلي المتابعيين

لحد ما تخلص الجزء الفاضل من الاسئله

خد دول علي الصبح كدا شويه اسئله متنوعه 
مش ضامنه جهازي الفتره دي ( امتحانات روميو بقي ومحتل الجهاز )
مذاكره اخر زمن هههههههههه


نستفتاح بقي ونرش ميه 
ونقول يا مسهل يارب نبدا 
ونقول الووووووووووووو

1- لكل منا هوايات يشتاق اليها من الحين للاخر
وهوايات اخري عفي عليها الزمن ودفنها ورحل 
فما هي هواياتك المفضله التي مازالت مستمره حتي الان ؟

2- باقه ورد لمن تهديها ولماذا ؟

3- قولنا امنيه اتحققت وامنيه مهما عملت واثق انها مستحيل تحقق وليه ؟

4- علي السريع كدا 
- كلمه تحب يقولها ليك ابنائك
- كلمه او نصيحه تقولها انت لابنائك
- كلمه لاخ /ت ... وصديق / ة

5- قولنا بيت شعر خطر علي بالك حالا ؟

6- لكل عضو /ه صفه مميزه بالتاكيد من اصدقاءك اللي اتعاملت معاهم
مين منهم بقي ينطبق عليهم تلك الصفات :
- مرح /ة :
- عصبي /ة :
- نكدي /ة :
- شقي /ة :
- هادي /ة :
- حكيم /ة :
- مميز /ة في مشاركاته ومواضيعه :
- صديق / ة وافي/ة :
- ذكي /ة :
- نشيط /ة :
- عضو /ة واثق من نفسه :
عضو /ة تفرح لوجوده :
- عضو /ة تفقد وجوده :
- عضو /ة تتمني ان تلتقي بيه :
- عضو /ة تحسه شبهك :

7- ياتري في عضو /ة بعد ما اتعاملت معاه قررت انك تبعد عنهم وماهو السبب ؟

8- لمن توجهه تلك الرسائل والكلمات وماذا تقول فيها :
- رساله عتاب :
- نصيحه :
- كلمه شكر :
- رساله تحذير :

9- رغم ان عارفه اجابه السؤال مقدما بس برده هتجاوب غلاسه بقي 
عبود كرب اسرة واب في البيت بيتعامل ازاي مع اسرته ؟
هل هو صديق وحيكم ؟ ... ام انه اب صارم وعنيف وعصبي ؟
مع ذكر سبب اختيارك لاسلوب تعاملك ؟

10- مين قارب شخص ليك دايما بتشكي ليه وتحكي معه في كل امورك ومتعبره صديقك وبتتعمد علي ارائه لانك واثق انها اغلب الاوقات صحيحه وفي محلها ( في البيت )
ابنك / ابنتك / زوجتك ؟ ولماذا ؟
( في العمل ) :
( في المنتدي ) :

11- اذا احببت ان تهاجر فاي البلاد ستختار ولماذا ؟ ومن تريد ان يرافقك ؟ ولماذا ؟ ( غلسه قوي انا صوح وحشريه كتير )

12- سؤال محرج اتسألك وبقيت في نص هدومك لانك معرفتش ترد عليه
كان من مين وليه وعملت ايه ؟

13- بما انك كاتب روائي عظيم ومخرج وممثل ومنتج 
- لو طلبنا منك تألف قصه ناو ياتري هايكون اسمها ايه وسبب اخيتارلك للاسم ؟

- وايه هايكون احداثها ؟ 
- ومين ابطالك ( اعضاء من المنتدي وغلاسه بقي )

14- عضو /ة متابع كل مشاركتكم ومواضيعهم ؟

15- عضو / ة تتمني تتعرف عليه ؟

16- تخيل نفسك في تلك الوظائف ... تصرفك هايكون ازاي بقي ابدع يا معلم بقي :
- مذيع لمباره بين الاهلي والمالك ؟
شكلك اهلاوي يا ولدي وهتنحاز لفريك بقي وطلع عين عيبه الزمالك ههههههههه
- دكتور وجالك مريض اخرس هتتعامل معاه ازاي  :
- محامي لتاجر مخدرات ( ياساتر يارب شكلك هتجبله اعدام ههههه) :
- مدرس رسم ( هتطلب من الطلاب يرسموا ايه بقي وليه ) :
- مرشد سياحي ( اوصف لينا معبد الكرنك وقولنا معلومات عنه من مجهودك الشخصي بلاش غش ... فمن غشنا فليس منا هههههه) :
- لو شغال بواب بقي ( اوعي تبقي زي احمد ذكي في البيه بواب ) :
- جرسون ( وجاتلك زبونه غلسه قوي ) :
- ساعي بريد ( يا حرام مش لاقي عنوان ) :
- عامل محاره (ورئيسك راجل مش طايقك ) :
- سواق تاكسي ( وركبوا معاك موزه وموز والحب ولع في الدره يا سوسو ) :

كفايه تخيلات كدا ههههههههههههههههه

17- هل تؤمن بالحظ والقسمه والنصيب ؟

18- اذا اصبحت مشرف فاي الاقسام تفضل الاشراف عليها ؟

19 - قولنا حكمه اعجبتك وتعمل بها دائما ؟

20- شئ عملته وندمت عليه وصعب تكرره ؟

21- جريمه نفسك ترتكبها وليه ؟

22- حلم دايما يراودك ولا تستطيع تفسيره حتي الان ؟

23- شاعر / شاعره في قسم الكتابات متابعهم باستمرار ؟

24- اوصف يومك بالتفصيل الممل ؟

25- واخيرا اوصفلنا :
- احساسك ايه دلوقت :
- ونفسك تعمل ايه في اللي بتسالك :


شويه اسئله خفيفه ظريفه ليطفه مش المطربه هههههههههههه
لحد ما افكرك واخترع واسرق شويه اسئله تاني وارجعلك 

بايو


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * انا عايزا زتون اسود كلاتاتا ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * مش تخافى يا خييتى... انا ما بزعل من حدى.. و بعلم إن هيدا كولو هزار... حتى لو مو هزار.. لا يهزنا و يهمنا إحن شدااااد اوى هههههههههههه:boxing:*
> *و مش بنبيع ابدا... يعنى مش هتقفى وحدك...هتلاقينى مستخبيه فى الكواليس ههههههههههههههههه *




كومان زيتون اسمره وكلاتاتا
طب انا بحولك لشيف المنتدي المبدع عبود
هو يقولك طريقه العمايل بقي ههههههههههههه


يا جامد انت يا شديد
اخرتها كواليس
وهو دا العشم برده يا بنتي
:bud::boxing::act19:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

ورجعت تاني علي السريع كدا
اسئله نونو خالص وسهله كومان
طقت فجأة كدا في دماخي
 فقولت لازم اكتبها قبل ما الزهايمر يطب عليا
ههههههههههههه


بقول نبلش علي طول ههههههه 
1- رساله جتلك من شخص لم تتوقعه وما كان مضمونها ؟

2- رساله تود ان ترسلها لشخص ما ماذا ستقول فيها ؟

3- رساله عندما قراتها اغضبك جدا وما مضمونها ؟

4- رساله فرحتك جدا ودائما ما تقرائها ما مضمونها ؟

5- رساله مازالت تنتظرها من شخص ما حتي الان لم تصلك ؟

6- في تلك الحياه يوجد الكثير من الاشياء والكلمات ليها معني خاص بداخلنا فماذا تعني لك تلك الكلمات :
- الحب :
- الخيانه :
- الوفاء :
- الندم :
- الحلم :
- الغدر :
- الحياة :
- البحر :
- القمر :
- القلم :
- الاخلاص :
- الحريه :
- الدين :
- التضحيه :
- الانسانيه :
- المرأة :
- الماضي :
- الحاضر :
- المستقبل :
- الصمت :
- البكاء :
- الصراخ :
- القوة :
- الضعف :
- الامان :
- الخوف :
- الحنان :
- الموت :

7- لكل منا صفه ما والالقاب تميزه عن الاخرين
اختار لنا 5 عضوات و5 اعضاء ... واطلق عليهم القاب تشعر انها فيهم وتميزهم ؟ ( اجباري ممنوع الهروب )

8- عبود كصاحب شركه كيف بيتعامل مع المواظفين ؟

9- ايه رايك في الامثال دي :
- الشيطان استاذ الجل وتلميذ المرأة :
- ان كان الرجل بحرا تكون المرأة جسرا :
- لا سلاح للمرأة الا لسانها :
- اخر ما يموت في الرجل قلبه وفي المرأة لسانها :
- اسأل نجرب ولا تسأل طبيب


10- واخيرا من هم لصوص الوقت لديك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *- دونا*
> *تعطينى أنطباع أنها ( نادية مكرم عبيد ) مش عارف لية *
> *كده يا شيف عبووووود ع الحدود تشبهنى بتيته دى واللى كمان مش بحبها خاااااااالص *
> *تتردلك قريب يعنى هى رانيا هتبطل مواضيع هههههه*


لالالالالالالالالالالا
*عند الأستاذة / دونا ونقف نشرح بقى ...*
*بصى يا أستاذة أنا تعاملت مع "منى مكرم عبيد" بصفة شخصية وهى وزيرة ..*
*شخصية محترمة جداً ...باترة ...أنيقة جداً ...حلوة طبعاً على مقاييس معينة ..*
*رجالة بشنبات لما تخش مكتبها تتطاى فى الأرض ..*
*وزراء بجلالة قدرهم بيكلموها بحساب ...*
*وهى الوحيدة تقريباً اللى طرقعت "لسوزى" ..وأنا عارف أن سوزى غالية عليكى ..لكن ده اللى حصل فعلاً ..*
*وأتقلشت من الوزارة لأنها قالت (لأ) وتمادت فى قولة (لأ) ...*
*عرفنا السبب ؟؟*
*واذا عُرف السبب بطُل العجب ..*
*لييييييييييييييييييية ؟؟؟*
*لأننا عرفنا السبب ........*
*واذا عُرف السبب بطُل الأية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟..*
*بطُل العجب ....*
*لييييييييييييييييييية ؟؟؟........*
*وراكى حاجة وألا أكمل ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

*أية يا "جوسب" ده ؟؟؟؟*
*ماكينة أسئلة ؟؟؟؟*
*هو انا رديت على اللى فات لسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشى ....حاااااااااااااضرررررررررررر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

*هلا نبلش *
*يالا ياجماعة ...الصوت هنااااااااااك ...أطفى التكييف ده أسمع "فايف" ...*
*فايف*
*فور *
*ثرى *
*تو *
*وان*
*فاكر اول حب ليك كان سنك قد ايه ؟*
*24 عاما ويُقال 25 ...وتحت بلكونتها قالوا اننى كنت أخطو نحو السادسة والعشرون ..ذكر من قال هذا عمال الجراج اللى تحت بيتها ....*
*هذا والله أعلم ....*

*2- اوصفلنا احساسك اول مره قولت فيها كلمه بحبك ؟*
*كنت (عبى) ...عبيط يعنى ...ههههههه*

*3- تصرف حصل منك وندمت عليه وايه هو ؟*
*باحاسب نفسى أول بأول ..وأخلص الحساب... لو "ندم" بادفعه من حساب الفيزا كارد على طول ... *

*4- ياتري في فتره من حياتك تتمني تغيرها الان وليه ؟*
*لأ ...لأنه لو قدر للزمن أن يعود سأكرر نفس الأخطاء وسأقع فى نفس المشكلة ...لأنى مغنطيس مشاكل ..*

*5- مين اقرب شخص ليك من اسرتك ؟*
*الواد ...ثم البنت ...ثم أخى ...ثم أبن خالى ...*
*الأم ما تتحسبش لأنها فوق كل الأشخاص ..*

*6- شخص ندمت انك عرفته وامنته علي سرك ؟*
*أشخاص ..وليس شخص ..وأسرارى مبهمة لا يعرفها أحد ويقولون عنى أننى شخصية (غامضة)*
*حاولت كتير (أفتح) روحى بدل اللون (الغامض) ده ولم أفلح ...(!!)*

*7- هل بتمنح الثقه الكامله لاصدقائك وتحكي ليهم اسرارك ام انك حريص نوعا ما ؟*
*أحياناً باكون حريص كل الحرص ..*
*وكثيراً أندب زى (الدردل) خاصة لو كان الدردل مزود بمساحة أرض وينتهى فى يد إحدى "نونات النسوة" .. *

*8- ياتري ممكن تضحي من اجل صديقك ؟*
*أضحى أزاى يعنى ؟*
*أرمى روحى فى النيل مثلاً ؟ ..وألا أولع فى نفسى ؟؟*
*لكن ممكن لو هو محتاج شئ أو خدمة وهى فى متناول يدى لا أبخل عليه أبداً ...*
*وكثيراً ما صُفعت على قفايا ..لكن عاااادى يعنى قلبى أبيض ..وقفايا أسود من كتر المسا عليه ...*

*9- هل خانك صديق كان بالنسبه لك مثل الاخ واكتر ؟*
*تمت خيانتى بطريقة فظيعة فعلاً لم أكن أتوقعها أو أتخيلها أو عامل حسابها...ولكنه عاد وندم وبذل أقصى جهده لتعويضى عما فعل ..*
*وقد سامحته وهو الآن بين يدى الله ...*

*10- امتي عبود يكون رومانسي؟*
*- لما يسمع (آلو) حريمى ..*
*- لما يشوف "بوت" معدى الشارع ..*
*- لما تتطووووول أشارة المرور ويخبط مناخيره بارفان صادر و( العياذ بالله ) من بى أم دبليو فيرانى ...*
*(أشمعنى فيرانى يعنى ؟!) ..؟!..مش عارف ..*
*- لما يتفرج على فيلم فيه " أنجلينا جولى " والذين معها* 
*وامتي يكون "صارم" ؟*
*لما أشوف حاجة "معووجة" تخصنى ...*
*لأنى أؤمن بالمثل الصارم :*


*خلينى أشوف حبك ياحبيبى وبلاش أشوف جفاك*
*ده "الصرمة" لو دابت ياروحى يستاهلها قفاك (!)*
*كان معكم عبود عبده عبود ...عملاق "الصرامة"*​​​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية يا "جوسب" ده ؟؟؟؟*
> *ماكينة أسئلة ؟؟؟؟*
> *هو انا رديت على اللى فات لسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشى ....حاااااااااااااضرررررررررررر*



ههههههههههههه
دول شويه اسئله تسليه بس
انا لسع بفكر في التقييل مش دخلت في الغوايض لسه

وبحصن نفسي جهازي هايحتل كمان شويه
واحتمال مش اعرف ادخل طوال اليوم
يبقي لازم اكرم الضيف ولا اسيبه كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> *عند الأستاذة / دونا ونقف نشرح بقى ...*
> *بصى يا أستاذة أنا تعاملت مع "منى مكرم عبيد" بصفة شخصية وهى وزيرة ..*
> *شخصية محترمة جداً ...باترة ...أنيقة جداً ...حلوة طبعاً على مقاييس معينة ..*
> ...



*ههههههههه لا خلاص خلاص فهمت 
 مفيش مشكله نعدى التشبيه ده طالما رأيك فيها كده:giveup:
الحقيقه انا موقفى العدائى ده ليها مش نابع من موقفها ده من سوزى وبالمناسبه انا مش بحبها لانها مسؤوله عن جزء كبير من اللى حصل لمبارك
لكن انا شوفتلها مره حوار كان احد اطرافه اشخاص من تيارات اسلاميه وعابوا ع الكتاب المقدس ف بعض الاشياء الخاصه بالمرأه ومكانتش عارفه ترد وظهرت بمظهر ضعيف استفذنى جداااا
عموما حصل خيييير وخلينى بقى اتابع ردودك الفظيعه وربنا يقوى بنات حوا عليك :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حبو اعدائكم بجد بنوتة عسولة اوى ودمها شربات
> اينعم كيبوردها بيهيس منها والدغ احيانا
> بس عسولة
> وع رائى عوبد خواجة وسط عيال فلجر اى بيئة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه ...يخرب بيت الفقر على اللى يعوزه ياشيخة ...روحى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

انا جيت وكل ما تتاخر في الاجايه يكون كويس
عشان اقدر اجمع ليك شويه اسئله واستغل الفرصه 
هههههههههههههههههههه


ندخل بقي في السياسه شويتن تلاته كدا
لقد اصبح الشعب المصري الان بكل طوائفه رغما عنه يتحدث عن السياسه وما حدث ويحدث وسيحدث خلال الفتره القادمه ...

1- ايه رايك في احوال البلد بعد الثورة وانت مع ام ضد الثورة ولماذا ؟

2- ايه رايك في الانتخابات هل كانت حقا نزيه كما يزعم البعض ؟

3-  رشحت حزب ايه بقي وليه ؟

4- في تقديرك الشخصي من يستحق لقب رئيس الجمهوريه ولماذا  ؟

5- ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث خلال الفتره القادمه من :
- الاخوان :
- السلفيين :
- اللبيراليين :

6- هل تتوقع ان تدخل مصر في حرب  او ( تقع تحت احتلال ) مع امريكا او اسرائيل ... كما هو المشاع من الاخواه الاعداء ؟

7- ماذا تتوقع ان يحدث في يوم 25 يناير 2012 ؟

8- ماهو رايك في وزاره ( الانقاذ ) لكمال الجنزوري ومن معه ؟

9- في تقديرك الشخصي هل ستخطئ مصر تلك الازمه الاقتصاديه ومتي ؟

10- تحليلك الشخصي لما حدث من يوم 25 يناير 2011 ختي يومنا هذا ؟



وكفايه كدا دلوقت بقي بجد تعبتلك
شوفت انا حونينه ازاي ؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

جاوب وبلاش تهرب من الاسئله 
فاهم يا حسبوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

*- فما هي هواياتك المفضله التي مازالت مستمره حتي الان ؟*
*الشطرنج ...*
*2- باقه ورد لمن تهديها ولماذا ؟*
*لأمى ...أمرأة شديدة الأخلاص والوفاء ...*

*3- قولنا امنيه اتحققت *
*أنى كبرت وبقيت شحط ...*
*وامنيه مهما عملت واثق انها مستحيل تحقق *
*أنى أرجع عيل تاااانى *
*وليه ؟*
*لأنى ما بحبش المعيلة ...ههههههههه*

*4- علي السريع كدا - كلمه تحب يقولها ليك ابنائك*
*بابا ...*
*- كلمه او نصيحه تقولها انت لابنائك*
*ما تفرطش فى حاجتين ...يومك ...وعقلك ..*
*- كلمه لاخ ت / ...بطل وبطلى نكد*
*وصديق / أشوفك أمس ...ياريت يعنى*
*وصديقة /أشوفك كل يوم ...ياريت برضه ويعنى ...*

*5- قولنا بيت شعر خطر علي بالك حالا ؟*

*فلولا طلاب الهُراء وكل بضاعة كاسدة*


*ما انتفخت أوداج الفارغين التوافة*


*هذا كاتبٌ بالسفاهة ِ يقذفُ*


*وذاك قارئٌ للهُراء يتلقفُ*


*( من تأليفى )*​
*6- لكل عضو /ه صفه مميزه بالتاكيد من اصدقاءك اللي اتعاملت معاهم*
*مين منهم بقي ينطبق عليهم تلك الصفات :( ومن غير زعل بقى ولا نكد )*
*- مرح /ة :عياد – المصيبة السودة اللى أسمها رانيا*
*- عصبي /ة :باول - روزيتا*
*- نكدي /ة :ماعرفهمش ...*
*- شقي /ة : عياد -ميرنا ذات الثانوية العامة (( أدبى ))*
*- هادي /ة :الأستاذ صوت صارخ – الأستاذة دونا نبيل*
*- حكيم /ة :الأستاذفريدى – الأستاذة / هيلانة ( حماتى )*
*- مميز /ة في مشاركاته ومواضيعه :بايبل 333 – جوسبل*
*- صديق / ة وافي/ة : كتيييرررر*
*- ذكي /ة :ألياس السريانى – كوينا *
*- نشيط /ة :هشام المهندس - والبلوى المسيحة*
*- عضو /ة واثق من نفسه :كوبتيك أيجل – كريتك*
*عضو /ة تفرح لوجوده :باول – حبوا أعدائكم*
*- عضو /ة تتمني ان تلتقي بيه :كل الأعضاء صراحة*
*- عضو /ة تحسه شبهك :أعوذ بالله ولية الأذية "تيى" يابنتى ؟*

*7- ياتري في عضو /ة بعد ما اتعاملت معاه قررت انك تبعد عنهم وماهو السبب ؟*
*لا يوجد ...*
*8- لمن توجهه تلك الرسائل والكلمات وماذا تقول فيها :*
*- رساله عتاب :(كان ممكن نحلها بسهولة) الى صديقى الذى رحل عن دنيانا *
*- نصيحه :أرمى ورا ضهرك ...*
*- كلمه شكر : لكل أعضاء المنتدى*
*- رساله تحذير :اياك أن تأكلك الأيام ...*
*9- رغم ان عارفه اجابه السؤال مقدما بس برده هتجاوب غلاسه بقي *
*عبود كرب اسرة واب في البيت بيتعامل ازاي مع اسرته ؟*
*هل هو صديق وحيكم ؟ *
*أية صديق "وحيكم" ده ؟؟؟ ...شايفانى جبريل ؟؟*
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه صديق وحكيم ...!!! أيوة .."صديك" وحكيم *
*... ام انه اب صارم وعنيف وعصبي ؟*
*عصبى أحياناً ...لكن صارم وعنيف دى ( لأ ) *
*مع ذكر سبب اختيارك لاسلوب تعاملك ؟*
*لأن أولادى مش ملكى ...ومن حقهم يعيشوا زى ما أنا عشت ويغلطوا زى ما أنا غلطت ..انا مجرد مصحح ومعلم مرشد ..وعليهم هما يستخرجوا أبحاثهم من مكتبة الحياة ...وفيه مكتبة للأسرة كانت قريبة مكننا لكن قفلوها ...معلش *

*10- مين أقرب شخص ليك دايما بتشكي ليه وتحكي معه في كل امورك ومتعبره صديقك وبتتعمد علي ارائه لانك واثق انها اغلب الاوقات صحيحه وفي محلها ( في البيت )*
*ابنك / ابنتك / الأتنين ...لكن الواد أكتر لأن الواد سر أبوه ...هههههههه طالع لى فى كل حاجة الواد ...تخيلى يقول لى تعالى اتفرج على هيفاء وهبى بتعمل أية فى فيلم دكانة شحاتة ؟؟؟ واد قبيح ....*
*( في العمل ) :خطر جداً ...لكن شريكى ممكن فى تبادل الآراء فى العمل*
*( في المنتدي ) :صوت صارخ – ألياس السريانى – باول*

*11- اذا احببت ان تهاجر فاي البلاد ستختار ولماذا ؟ *
*أى بلد أوروبى – أحترام الذات – أحترام العمل – عيشة حلوة – شوارع حلوة – بيوت حلوة - رجالة حلوة - وعيال حلوة – ولا ننسى بالذكر نوووووووونات النسوة ....*
*ومن تريد ان يرافقك ؟ *
*صاحبة النصيب بقى *
*ولماذا ؟ ( غلسه قوي انا صوح وحشريه كتير )*
*قووووووووووى الصراحةغتيييتة غتاتة .......*

*12- سؤال محرج اتسألك وبقيت في نص هدومك لانك معرفتش ترد عليه*
*كان من مين وليه وعملت ايه ؟*
*لأ مش هينفع ده لأنه شخصى جداً ...*

*13- بما انك كاتب روائي عظيم ومخرج وممثل ومنتج *
*- لو طلبنا منك تألف قصه ناو ياتري هايكون اسمها ايه وسبب اخيتارلك للاسم ؟*
*ناو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ...وناو لية ؟؟ *
*ما أنا مألف حوالى تلات كتب ..يسمعوا حسك فى الدرج ...هههههههههه ...*
*سبقتك فيها رانيا وحطت لها فيلم طرقع وكسر المنتدى أسمه ( رد قلبى الجزء الثانى ) *
*- وايه هايكون احداثها ؟ *
*بيكبر على وأنجى ويخربوا البلد ويسرقوها ..وبلاش بقى لأحسن الأستاذة دونا تقفل لك الموضوع ....*
*- ومين ابطالك ( اعضاء من المنتدي وغلاسه بقي )*
*هو عضوة شرف واحدة كانت (حوبوا) فى دور خواجاية ...*

*14- عضو /ة متابع كل مشاركتهم ومواضيعهم ؟*
*باول – صوت – بايبل 333 – ألياس – رانيا – جوسبل – هيلانة – دونا – وأخيرا بدأت أتابع بعض الأعضاء *
*فى المشاركات اللغوية الهامة ( حوبوا) *
*15- عضو تتمني تتعرف عليه ؟ألياس – صوت – باول- الواد عياد*
*عضوة تتمني تتعرف عليها ؟ / :mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25:*

*16- تخيل نفسك في تلك الوظائف ... تصرفك هايكون ازاي بقي ابدع يا معلم بقي *
*- مذيع لمباره بين الاهلي والمالك ؟( مالك ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنتى بتدلعى الفريق ذو الرداء الأبيض والا قصداها ؟؟؟*
*شكلك اهلاوي يا ولدي وهتنحاز لفريك بقي وطلع عين عيبه الزمالك ههههههههه*
*لأ يبقى مذيع سودانى أحسن ...ومن شان ما حدش يزعل تبقى المباراة ما بين أهلى أم دُرمان والمريخ السودانى ..*
*ودى مقطع منه بالسودانى :*
*موحمدين باصا الكورة موحمدين اللى فى الونج الشمال... بيجرى موحمدين زى الفوريرة دى ...أرفع يا موحمدين..أرفع يازووول ...ارفع بقى ما تخليناش ننزل نكسر رجل أومك الشمال دى ...رفع موحمدين تيجى ل موحمدين الفيرود ..شوط موحمدين...شوط يا موحمدين...شاط موحمدين...ييييييييييييه*
*تيجى فى العوررررريضة ..ينعل ديك العورررريضة على ديك موحمدين..الجون ءدام مينه تمانية ميتر ...يسيب التمانية متر ويشوط فى عشر سنتى ...غبى دى والا غبى موش فاهم أنا ...*

*- دكتور وجالك مريض اخرس هتتعامل معاه ازاي :*
*أندهه الممرض الأعمى يترجم لى .. *
*- محامي لتاجر مخدرات:آخد أتعابى مقدماً ...*
*- مدرس رسم ( هتطلب من الطلاب يرسموا ايه بقي وليه ) : *
*بابا مبارك وماما سوزان لغاية ما ينتخبوا رئيس جديد وأطلب منهم يرسموه ..*
*- مرشد سياحي ( اوصف لينا معبد الكرنك وقولنا معلومات عنه من مجهودك الشخصي بلاش غش ... فمن غشنا فليس منا هههههه) :*
*بما انك أسترشدتى بحديث نبوى ...يبقى معابد الكرنك كُفر بوااااح وتماثيله أصنام والعياااذ بالله ...ويمنع التطرق لها ...*
*- لو شغال بواب بقي ( اوعي تبقي زي احمد ذكي في البيه بواب ) :*
*أحوش لغاية ما أبنى عمارة ...وأشتغل عليها بواب برضه ..*
*- جرسون ( وجاتلك زبونه غلسه قوي ) :*
*أحط لها دبانة فى طبق الشوربة ...وبالهنا والشفا *
*- ساعي بريد ( يا حرام مش لاقي عنوان ) :*
*أرمى الجواب فى الشارع *
*- عامل محاره (ورئيسك راجل مش طايقك ) :*
*"أليس" له وشه وأمعجن له *
*- سواق تاكسي ( وركبوا معاك موزه وموز والحب ولع في الدره يا سوسو ) :*
*أعدل المراية علشان أشوفه بيبوسه صح والا محتاج علام ده!!*

*17- هل تؤمن بالحظ والقسمه والنصيب ؟*
*نعم ...*
*18- اذا اصبحت مشرف فاي الاقسام تفضل الاشراف عليها ؟*
*قسم المرأة ...*
*19 - قولنا حكمه اعجبتك وتعمل بها دائما ؟*​*رقبه قزازة و قلبي فيها انحشر *
*شربت كاس و اتنين و خامس عشر *
*صاحبت ناس م الخمرة تصبح وحوش *
*و صاحبت ناس م الخمرة تصبح بشر* ​​*20- شئ عملته وندمت عليه وصعب تكرره ؟*​*ما انا جاوبت على السؤال ده ...أطلعى فوق يا كسووووولة ...*

*21- جريمه نفسك ترتكبها وليه ؟*
*الزواج تانى مرة ...*
*22- حلم دايما يراودك ولا تستطيع تفسيره حتي الان ؟*
*الزواج مرة تالتة ....هههههههههههههه*

*23- شاعر / شاعره في قسم الكتابات متابعهم باستمرار ؟*
*كلهم متابعهم وآخرهم عياد *
*24- اوصف يومك بالتفصيل الممل ؟*
*بالتفصيل الممل ؟؟؟؟ يابنتى الأعضاء ذنبهم أية بس ؟؟!!*
*حااااااااضرررررررررر*
*ده هتلاقيه فى مشاركة منفصلة بقى ...*

*25- واخيرا اوصفلنا - احساسك ايه دلوقت *
*عادى يعنى عايزانى أحس بأية ؟؟؟؟*
*- ونفسك تعمل ايه في اللي بتسالك *

أقولك : 
*أجيب سجادة الصلاة زى زمااان ...واتوضأ وأحسن الوضوء *
*ثم أقف فى خشوع وارفع يدى للسماء و"أدعى" عليكى :*
*حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى وفى اللى غششتك الأسئلة المفترية اللى أنا عارفها ..*
*كان معكم "الداعية" العظيم عبود عبده عبود "ليمتد" ..*​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

*فوضت أمرى لله فيكم ...*


*بقول نبلش علي طول ههههههه *
*1- رساله جتلك من شخص لم تتوقعه وما كان مضمونها ؟*
*مراتك عايزة تتطلق ..( ماتغشيشهاش يارانيا لأحسن أنتقم منك )*
*2- رساله تود ان ترسلها لشخص ما ماذا ستقول فيها ؟*
*واحشانى قوى ...*
*3- رساله عندما قراتها اغضبك جدا وما مضمونها ؟*
*نأجل الموضوع لبكرة ...*
*4- رساله فرحتك جدا ودائما ما تقرائها ما مضمونها ؟*
*ردى على الرسالة اللى فوق : ( ما فيش مانع ...)*

*5- رساله مازالت تنتظرها من شخص ما حتي الان لم تصلك ؟*
*تتجرأ وتطلب نمرتى ...*

*6- في تلك الحياه يوجد الكثير من الاشياء والكلمات ليها معني خاص بداخلنا فماذا تعني لك تلك الكلمات :*
*- الحب : كل شئ ..*
*- الخيانه : ما أقبحها ...*
*- الوفاء : ما أجمله*
*- الندم : مطلوب *
*- الحلم : عز الطلب*
*- الغدر : زبالة ..*
*- الحياة : حلوة ...*
*- البحر : غوووووووووويط *
*- القمر : جرم سماوى *
*- القلم : صديقى المخلص جدا جدا ..*
*- الاخلاص : عملة نادرة ..*
*- الحريه : مسئولية ..*
*- الدين : حياة ..*
*- التضحيه : وفاء ..*
*- الانسانيه : عزيزة ..*
*- المرأة : أجمل شئ فى الكون*
*- الماضي :أيووووووووووة ( بالأسكندرانى )*
*- الحاضر : عايشين *
*- المستقبل : شئ مجهول *
*- الصمت : أبلغ من الكلام ..*
*- البكاء : راحة ..*
*- الصراخ : جنون مؤقت ..*
*- القوة : فى التسامح *
*- الضعف : فى المرأة جميل *
*- الامان : غرفة مظلمة *
*- الخوف : غرفة منورة*
*- الحنان : عند الأم *
*- الموت : الله أعلم*

*7- لكل منا صفه ما والالقاب تميزه عن الاخرين*
*اختار لنا 5 عضوات و5 اعضاء ... واطلق عليهم القاب تشعر انها فيهم وتميزهم ؟ ( اجباري ممنوع الهروب ) ....*
*(( يومك طين يا رانيا )) *
*نبدأ بالعضوات لأنه ( ليديز فرست ) ...*
*وفرست هو أعلى قمة من قمم الجبال فى العالم اللى نفسى آخد عليها أتنين وارميهم من فووووووووووووووووق ) *

*جوسبل : غشاشة أسئلة *
*رانيا 79 : نصيبة ( بالنون)*
*هيلانة : ملكة *
*دونا نبيل : أستاذة *
*حبوا اعدائكم : نقية *
*روزيتا : ليدى *

*صوت صارخ : مُعلم *
*فريدى : الصوت الهادئ*
*باول : صديقى الجميل*
*بايبل 333 : صديقى الغلس*
*عياد : صديقى الشقى*
*الياس السيريانى : أستاذ*

*8- عبود كصاحب شركه كيف بيتعامل مع المواظفين ؟*
*أصدقاء مع تحفظ وثقة وخط أحمر....أحيانا عصبى بدون قلة أدب*

*9- ايه رايك في الامثال دي :*
*- الشيطان استاذ الجل وتلميذ المرأة : لآ ...حرام نظلم الشيطان *
*- ان كان الرجل بحرا تكون المرأة جسرا : ممكن *
*- لا سلاح للمرأة الا لسانها : أكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد*
*- اخر ما يموت في الرجل قلبه وفي المرأة لسانها : ههههههه *
*- اسأل نجرب ولا تسأل طبيب : وأسأل العليل ولا تسأل التحاليل *

*10- واخيرا من هم لصوص الوقت لديك ؟؟؟؟أنتى ورانيا *


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2012)

> *- عصبي /ة :باول - روزيتا*


أنا بقى إللي عصبية  يا عبود 
بس إنت عارف إنه مش بعصب على الكل هههههههههههه



> *روزيتا : ليدى*


خجلتني يا عبود :wub::wub:
عنجد هاد من ذووووقك  
متاااااااااابعة وبشدة طبعااااااا إجاباتك كلها رووووعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

*



- مرح /ة :عياد – المصيبة السودة اللى أسمها رانيا

أنقر للتوسيع...


 هذا اتهام باطل يا سيدي 
دنا داخل مسابقه ارخم واحد في مصر 
هتسوء سمعتي كده :smile01




- شقي /ة : عياد -ميرنا ذات الثانوية العامة (( أدبى ))

أنقر للتوسيع...


الشقاوه ادب :boxing:




- عضو تتمني تتعرف عليه ؟ألياس – صوت – باول- الواد عياد

أنقر للتوسيع...


دا شرف ليا يا عمنا 
بجد اتشرف بمعرفتك 





23- شاعر / شاعره في قسم الكتابات متابعهم باستمرار ؟
كلهم متابعهم وآخرهم عياد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس متؤلش شاعر :act23:
 انت في استضافه شاعره القرن العشرين
والقرن الخامس عشر :t23:


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

> *عياد : صديقى الشقى*


​


*:t4::t4::t4::t4:*​​


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه انا نصيبة ومش مصيبة كمان
طويب ياعوبد بينا توبيكات وايام منيلة جاية 
وقابل ياعم منى قابل
لوووووووووووووول

يت ياهارتى انا قوللتك اطحنية لكن ناو بقوللك افرمية غزية اى حاجة تقطيع كدة دة عوبد دة الغالى يعنى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

*لما نشوف آخرتها معاكم ...*​




Gospel Life قال:


> *انا جيت وكل ما تتاخر في الاجايه يكون كويس*
> *عشان اقدر اجمع ليك شويه اسئله واستغل الفرصه *
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ندخل بقي في السياسه شويتن تلاته كدا*
> ...


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر حنية وحنان فى المزلقان ....*​*بصى يابنتى ...أنا رايح دلوقتى أكنس عليكى سيدنا الحوسين ..*
*وبعدها أصلى ركعتين الفجر حااااااااااااااضر لأن الدعاء هناك مُستحب وجائززززززز شرعاُ على المفترييين ...والمفتريااات ..*


*كان معكم ...*


*عبود عبده عبود ...العملاق الثائر ....*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يناير 2012)

*من ضمن الناس اللى بحب اتابعهم 
جوسبل واستاذ عبود
لقاء مميز
واجابات تفطس من الضحك *


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

> *- تحليلك الشخصي لما حدث من يوم 25 يناير 2011 حتي يومنا هذا ؟*
> *أنتفاضة كانت ممكن تتلم لولا الغباء ...*
> *ثم ثورة كان من الممكن أن تنفض لولا العناد ...*
> *ثم حزب وطنى أنحل من الكبرياء ...*
> *ثم أسلاميين خطفوا الميدان ...*


رودد  قوية مع ان مظهرها  فكاهى
عبود بيفكرنى بباسم يوسف فى  برنامج البرنامج


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> رودد قوية مع ان مظهرها فكاهى
> عبود بيفكرنى بباسم يوسف فى برنامج البرنامج


*هى بالفعل كانت ممكن تكون من أعظم ثورات القرن ...*
*لولا غباء النظام وعناد رأسه وغرور حاشيته المميت ..*
*لكان لنا شأناً آخراً بالفعل ...*
:
:
:
*أشكرك على التعليق ...*
*مين بقى باسم يوسف لأن متابعاتى للتلفزيون قليلة جداً ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

> أقولك :
> *أجيب سجادة الصلاة زى زمااان ...واتوضأ وأحسن الوضوء *
> *ثم أقف فى خشوع وارفع يدى للسماء و"أدعى" عليكى :*
> *حسبى الله ونعمة الوكيل فيكى وفى اللى غششتك الأسئلة المفترية اللى أنا عارفها ..*
> *كان معكم "الداعية" العظيم عبود عبده عبود "ليمتد" ..*​



علي فكره وبامانه
الاسئله دي كلها تأليفي الشخصي وروني مش غششتني حرف واحد
بلاش تظلم البنويه بقي
ياساتر رجاله مفتريه وظالمه

ادعي عليا لوحدي بقي


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

> *مين بقى باسم يوسف لأن متابعاتى للتلفزيون قليلة جداً ...*


امممممممم مش تعرف اجمل برنامج ساخر من الاحداث الحالية على قناة اون  تى فى
برامج مميز بيرصد الاحداث الواقعية بصورة ساخرة مميزة


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> علي فكره وبامانه
> الاسئله دي كلها تأليفي الشخصي وروني مش غششتني حرف واحد
> بلاش تظلم البنويه بقي
> ياساتر رجاله مفتريه وظالمه
> ...


هو فية كدبك يعنى ههههه
 ولاانتى بتحبى التلاكيك وخلاص للمشاكل


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

ابسط يا عم انهارده اخر يوم ليا في الاسئله وهايبدا يومك من بكره


مش هاطول عليك
ندخل بقي في الاسئله الروحيه الدينيه وعلي السريع كدا

1- ايه كان شعورك وانت بتقرأ الانجيل لاول مره 
* كمسلم :
* كباحث :
* وكمسيحي مؤمن :

2- مين اول شخص عرف انك امنت ( الاسره - العمل - الاصدقاء ) ؟

3- لكل انسان شفيع ما يصلي عنه ويطلب من اجله ويسلك معه كل الطرق كما نؤمن ... فمين هو شفعيك وليه اختاره ؟

4- ماهو سفرك المفضل واصحاحك المفضل وايتك المفضله وماقولتك المفضله ؟

5- ياتري زورت اديره وما هي ... وما هو الدير الذي تريد ان تزروه ؟

6- ايه رايك في حال العابرين وبتقديرك الشخصي تفتكر الامور هتوصل لايه وحالهم هايكون ازاي المرحله القادمه ؟

7- ياتري تقدر تقييم درجه ايمانك ودرجتك الروحيه ؟

8- واخيرا 
اوصفلي احساسك بعدما اصبحت عضو من اعضاء المسيح
وما هو شعورك عندما تكون في حضرته وقت صلاه او قراءه الانجيل او الحديث معه ؟

ملحوظه : من حقك مش تجاوب علي اي سؤال 

انا كدا خلصت دوري وبجد بشكرك جدااااااا
علي اجابات الرائعه والخفيفه 
حقيقي استمتعت بالحوار معاك



وتقدر تبدا اسئلتك وقت ما تحب 
سلام


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

عليا النعمة عليا النعمة واللحمة منا غششت البت دى ف حاجة
ههههههههههههههههه
دى صاروخ وانطلق ف و شك ياعوبد 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اصلى والهى ياهارتى
ولية بس اخر يوم
الكل مبسوط بعوبد هنا خالية شوية يابت غيرى نظام التويبك لاسبوعين عشان خاطر عوبد
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عليا النعمة عليا النعمة واللحمة منا غششت البت دى ف حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> دى صاروخ وانطلق ف و شك ياعوبد
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههه 
قولته والبني يا اوختي انك بريئه برائه الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب
قال انه حابب يدعي عليكي معايا
هو احنا عملنا حاجه فيه لسه :new6:

ياسلام عشان كله يطلع عليا لوحدي 
تصدقي تطلعي شريره خالص بقي كدا 


معلش خليها علينا يابنتي
بكره ندبسه في موضوع جديد احنا هنغلب يعني انا اوانتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هو فية كدبك يعنى ههههه
> ولاانتى بتحبى التلاكيك وخلاص للمشاكل



كدب ايه ياواد انت مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه انا بقول اجيب مصحف واحلف علية 
لوووووووووووووول
ايون يابت تصدقى صح دة هيتنقم منك اوى
وبما انك كنتى معايا بتحرضى مينو عليا من كام يوم
فاحب اقول لعوبد
بستك ع البت تى وانطلق فيها مثل الكلانشكووووووف
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> عليا النعمة عليا النعمة واللحمة منا غششت البت دى ف حاجة​
> ههههههههههههههههه
> دى صاروخ وانطلق ف و شك ياعوبد
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ده رد رانيا ...نشوف التانية كدة ؟*​


> معلش خليها علينا يابنتي
> بكره ندبسه في موضوع جديد احنا هنغلب يعني انا اوانتي


*عايزين تقنعونى أنكم مش تشكيل عصابى ؟؟*


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه عيب عليك ياعوبد
نحن بنات ركيكات نسمات اخر حاجة
هى اينعم جوسيبل كانت ممسوكة ف قضية سرقة مشابك الغسيل من كام شهر
بس ربنا تاب عليها اهو
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انا بقول اجيب مصحف واحلف علية
> لوووووووووووووول
> ايون يابت تصدقى صح دة هيتنقم منك اوى
> وبما انك كنتى معايا بتحرضى مينو عليا من كام يوم
> ...



شوف البت بتقلب عليا تاني ازاي

هو انتي معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم

ماشي ليكي يوم تاني عندي وقريب


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه عيب عليك ياعوبد
> نحن بنات ركيكات نسمات اخر حاجة
> هى اينعم جوسيبل كانت ممسوكة ف قضية سرقة مشابك الغسيل من كام شهر
> بس ربنا تاب عليها اهو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​




روني من غير مطرود كدا
لمي الغسيل وخليكي حلوه يابت
انا سرقت المشابك وانتي سرقتي الغسيل
تشكيل عصابي علي راي عبود بقي
:new6:


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> روني من غير مطرود كدا
> لمي الغسيل وخليكي حلوه يابت
> انا سرقت المشابك وانتي سرقتي الغسيل
> تشكيل عصابي علي راي عبود بقي
> :new6:



ههههههههههههههههههه بتكرشينى من التويبك ياهارتى؟
بعد مغرقتك عيش وبسطرمة زمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه بتكرشينى من التويبك ياهارتى؟
> بعد مغرقتك عيش وبسطرمة زمان



عيب عليك يا كبير
مش تقولي كدا
دا توبيكك يافندم لكي مطلق الحريه فيه
تقعدي وتنامي وتصحي وتطبخي فيه كمان
بس بلاش البسطرمه دي والنبي
ممكن كباب حله ومكرونه بشاميل


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههه ايون كدة خاليكى معايا يابت  وانتى هتكسبى
طيب تمام انا هشد بطانية ولحاف هنا بقة وانام بالتويبك 
حراسة ياهارتى لاسئلة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايون كدة خاليكى معايا يابت  وانتى هتكسبى
> طيب تمام انا هشد بطانية ولحاف هنا بقة وانام بالتويبك
> حراسة ياهارتى لاسئلة
> ههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا عندي فوكيره احلي كتير:t17:

امنعي عبود يدخل بعد ما يجاوب علي اسئلتي
ههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه ماشى نديلو مقص حرامية يتعكبل هنا يقع
 وتخلعى انتى من التويبك ولا من شاف ولا من درى
لووووووووووووول


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ماشى نديلو مقص حرامية يتعكبل هنا يقع
> وتخلعى انتى من التويبك ولا من شاف ولا من درى
> لووووووووووووول




هههههههههههههههههه
مقص حراميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كدا انتي حبيبي من ايام الجيزة والنبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *من ضمن الناس اللى بحب اتابعهم
> جوسبل واستاذ عبود
> لقاء مميز
> واجابات تفطس من الضحك *



ميرسي يا مون
انت كمان من الشخصيات المميزه 
اللي بحب اتابع كل جديد ليهم

منور اللقاء


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه اى خدعات
الا فين عوبد افندى
خاف من اللى هيحصلو هنا ولا ايش؟
لووووووووووول


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه اى خدعات
> الا فين عوبد افندى
> خاف من اللى هيحصلو هنا ولا ايش؟
> لووووووووووول



ههههههههههههههههههه
 :fun_oops: مين دا اللي بخاف ياختي
شكله بيجهز حاله وجاي في الطريق 



ربنا يسترها بقي :fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (16 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههه لا تخافى يا حوبى
ورااكى اسود يابت
نيهانيها


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

ايون  ايون ساعه الجد يخلعوا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> كدب ايه ياواد انت مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا بقول هو فية حد كدبك
انت حرفتى الجملة  لية ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا تخافى يا حوبى
> ورااكى اسود يابت
> نيهانيها


ههههه قلبك جامد قوى
مع انى اعرف ان بتوع المرقسية بيخافوا من خيالهم ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا بقول هو فية حد كدبك
> انت حرفتى الجملة  لية ههههههه



روح راجع ردك تاني وانت تشوف 
مين اللي محرف الجمله


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> روح راجع ردك تاني وانت تشوف
> مين اللي محرف الجمله


لسة هاروح اشوف
 يمكن  سقطت سهوا حد
انت بضميرك لازم تتوقعى انها تكون كدة
بلاش الضمير بتاعك دة ههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يناير 2012)

على فكرة يا جوسبل

جرجس كان يقصد وانا شاهدة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لسة هاروح اشوف
> يمكن  سقطت سهوا حد
> انت بضميرك لازم تتوقعى انها تكون كدة
> بلاش الضمير بتاعك دة ههههه



يا حرام والبني صعبت عليا
لو انا وضميري يبقي انت عارف هو عامل ازاي
هههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> على فكرة يا جوسبل
> 
> جرجس كان يقصد وانا شاهدة



هههههههههه جبتش حاجه من عندي انا
اهي لا من ديني ولا دينك وشاهده عليك
هههههههههه

حبيبي انتي يابت والبني :love45:


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> على فكرة يا جوسبل
> 
> جرجس كان يقصد وانا شاهدة


ربنا ميحرمنى منك يا زملكاوية ياسكرة


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههه جبتش حاجه من عندي انا
> اهي لا من ديني ولا دينك وشاهده عليك
> هههههههههه
> 
> حبيبي انتي يابت والبني :love45:


هههههههه انت اللى بتفهمى غلط
 دى بتايد كلامى يا حجة هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

اممممممممممممممممم
انتي يابت معايا ولا معاه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2012)

*أنتهينا منها والحمد لله*

*ندخل بقي في الاسئله الروحيهالدينيه وعلي السريع كدا*

*1- **ايه كان شعورك وانت بتقرأ الانجيل لاول مره*
** **كمسلم :صعب تقبله جداً بسبب تشويهه على يد القرآن*
** **كباحث :فى منتهى السهولة فى الفهم والتقبل *
** **وكمسيحي مؤمن :دخوله الى القلب شئ ربانى *

*2- **مين اول شخص عرف انكامنت ( الاسره - العمل - الاصدقاء ) ؟*
*ولا واحد من الأسرة – فى العمل ممنوع التحدث فى الأديان – فى الأصدقاء واحد فقط مقرب*

*3- **لكل انسان شفيع ما يصلي عنه ويطلبمن اجله ويسلك معه كل الطرق كما نؤمن ... فمين هو شفعيك وليه اختاره ؟*
*لم انتقل لهذه الخطوة بعد ...*

*4- **ماهو سفرك المفضل*
*أنجيل متى *

*واصحاحك المفضل *
*الأصحاح السادس لأنه الأصحاح الذى عجل بموت الأسلام داخلى *

*وايتك المفضله *
*5«وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي \لْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا \لشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ \سْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!*

*وماقولتك المفضله ؟*
*. 7وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا \لْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.*

*5- **ياتري زورت اديره وما هي ... *
*دير العذرا البارموس بوادى النطرون ..وعدة مرات بحكم ترددى على المنطقة لشئون العمل ...*
*وما هو الدير الذي تريد ان تزروه ؟*
*سانت كاترين *

*6- ايه رايك في حال العابرين وبتقديرك الشخصي تفتكر الامور هتوصل لايه وحالهم هايكون ازاي المرحله القادمه ؟*
*هم فى ازدياد على فكرة ...أو على الأقل أعداد الرافضين للأسلام تزداد بشكل عجيب ولا يغرنكم أسلمة الشوارع ...أنا كنت مسلم وعارف *

*7- **ياتري تقدر تقييم درجه ايمانك ودرجتك الروحيه ؟*
*أعتقد أن درجة أيمانى تزداد يقيناً يوماً من بعد يوم *
*الدرجة الروحية لم اصلها بعد فمن الصعب مقارنة شخص عبر منذ شهرين بشخص ولد فى المسيحية وتربى عليها ...*

*8- **واخيرا **اوصفلي احساسك بعدما اصبحت عضو من اعضاء المسيح*
*سلام – محبة – هدوء – راحة بال – أطمئنان *
*وما هو شعورك عندما تكون في حضرته وقت صلاه*
*لا ازال أصلى له وأنا على الفراش نائماً ...تقدرى تقولى كدة مناجاة*

*او قراءه الانجيل *
*ضبطت نفسى وعيونى على وشك أن تخونى وأنا أقرأ (متى) ..*
*لأنه الكتاب الذى قلب كيانى وحولنى ودفعنى الى القراءة منذ حوالى ثمانية أعوام ...ثم أكتملت تجربتى معه منذ شهرين وفى ليلة واحدة فقط*

*او الحديث معه ؟*
*تحدثت معه كثيراً ...وفعل معى أعجوبة سأضعها لكم قريباً جداً ...ربما الليلة *

*انا كدا خلصت دوري وبجد بشكرك جدااااااا*
*علياجابات الرائعه والخفيفه**حقيقي استمتعت بالحوار معاك*
*وأنا أيضاً ...أشكرك *

*وتقدر تبدااسئلتك وقت ما تحب*
*غداً ...*
*سلام*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

كل الشكر ليك علي اجاباتك وردودك الرائعه


في انتظارك يا فندم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> كل الشكر ليك علي اجاباتك وردودك الرائعه
> 
> 
> في انتظارك يا فندم



*اهربي انتي يا جوسبل :fun_lol:
وانا هقولهم هي السبب في ازمه
 البنزين واتقبض عليها :new6:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهربي انتي يا جوسبل :fun_lol:
> وانا هقولهم هي السبب في ازمه
> البنزين واتقبض عليها :new6:
> *​



يا خراشي عليا 
مالقتيش غير التهمه دي يا واد انت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> يا خراشي عليا
> مالقتيش غير التهمه دي يا واد انت



* خلاص هروح اقتل المشير 
واقول ان انتي اليل قتلتيه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

امممممممممممممممممم 

موافقه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهربي انتي يا جوسبل :fun_lol:*
> *وانا هقولهم هي السبب في ازمه*
> *البنزين واتقبض عليها :new6:*​


*ماتخليك فى الأنفلونزا اللى هارية بدنك (تيى) ؟؟*
*لا نافع معاها لمون ولا نافع سد مناخيررررررر*
*مساك عسل ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

*عُدنا والعود أحمدٌ ...وسعاد وفضيلة وزينات ...*

*صباح الخيرات أختنا العزيزة وحان الآن وقت رفع الأسئلة *
*وتُرفع الأسئلة بصوت العضو المبدع عبود عبده عبود (ليمتد) *
*ولكى نسهل عليكى وضعت أجابات متعددة للأختيار منها*
*أى فقط أمسحى الأجابات الخطأ وأحتفظى لنا بالأجوبة الصحيحة *
*فيما عدا الأسئلة التى تحتاج الى معلومات :*​

*أولاً : أسئلة ذات طابع شخصى *​ 
*1 – أول ( خمسة ) حروف من أسمك وأول (أربعة) من اللقب *
*ان كان أسمك بينزل طقم واحد مع الموبايل زى فنجان الشاى كدة ..ضعى لنا الفنجان هنا والطبق ع الخاص*​ 
*2- ماذا يعنى أسم Gospel Life لديك ؟*​ 
*3 – المؤهل الدراسى :*​*طالبة فى /*
*بكالوريوس / ليسانس :*
*دبلون /*
*شهادة محو الأمية صادرة من محافظة /*​ 

*4 – جوسب خريجة مدرسة :*​*لغات أجنبية*
*لغات محلية*
*خالد بن الوليد الصناعية بنات *​ 

*5 – الحالة الأجتماعية ؟ ( يُفضل آنسة لم يسبق لها الزواج )*​ 
*6- ان كانت جوسب متزوجة ( للأسف ) كم عدد الأولاد وأعمارهم وسنوات دراستهم *​ 
*7 – " المنتيقة " التى تعيش بها جوسب هى / *​ 
*8– الجنسية /*​ 
*9 – اللغة الأولى ؟ *
*( يُفضل العربية الُلبنانية واللهجات الشامية التى تتبعها ) ويُمنع التطرق الى "اللهجة" الأسكندرانى*​ 
*10– السن ( فى حالة الحرج يمكنك الأختيار من بين البدائل الآتية )*​ 
*العشرينات *
*الثلاثينات *
*الأربعينات *
*الخمسينات*
*الستينات *
*السبعينات*
*البقية فى حياتك ؟!*​ 

*11– الطول والوزن ( أختيارى ويمكنك التنفيض من بلكونتكم اللى بتطل على ميدان السيدة زينب )*​ 
*12– ان كانت جوسب تخرجت وأشتغلت : ماهى المهنة الحالية ؟*​ 
*13– ان كانت جوسب تخرجت ولكن ما اشتغلتش ما هى المهنة التى تتمناها ؟*​ 
*14- ان كانت جوسب تخرجت وما أشتغلتش وما لهاش نفس تشتغل ما هى المهنة التى لا تتمناها ؟*​ 
*15- ان كانت جوسب تخرجت وما اشتغلتش وملاهاش نفس تشتغل وما لهاش مهنة تتمناها .....**عايشة لية ؟!!*​ 
*16– لو أرادت جوسب أن تصنف نفسها من الناحية الشكلية فهى :*​*فاتنة *
*حسناء*
*جذابة*
*حلوة ( ان شاء الله ) *​ 
*17– لوحظ قبل 24 ساعة من توجيهى للأسئلة أنك وضعت صورة على يمين أعلى صفحتك *
*ماذا تمثل هذه الصورة ؟*​*صورتك الشخصية ( وربنا يستر)*
*صورة تشبهك الى حد (كبير) *
*صورة تشبهك الى حد ( ما ) *
*صورة تشبهك الى حد ( ذا )*
*صورة والسلام ...( والعبور والتبة والعاشر ) ؟!!*​ 
*18- سبب وضعك للصورة وفى هذا التوقيت بالذات :*​*علشان عبود قلبه يحن ولا يطرقعشى فى أسئلة كتير*
*علشان عبود ضعيف أمام نون النسوة*
*حطيتها وخلاص *
*وأنا مال أمى ؟ *​ 
*19– لوحظ أنك عضوة مباركة وهى عضوية قوية للأسباب التالية :*​*أستخدام ميزة التخفى*
*أستخدام توبيكات لا يطلع عليها أعضاء مثلى*
*وجاهة أجتماعية*
*مميزات أخرى وهى /*​ 
*ثانياً : أسئلة ذات طابع شخصى الشخصى :*
*يُتبع بعد أن أتلقى الأجوبة والصدمات ...*​ 
*كان معكم "عبود عبده عبود " عملاق المراجعة "قبل النهائية" *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صباح الخيرات أختنا العزيزة وحان الآن وقت رفع الأسئلة *
> *وتُرفع الأسئلة بصوت العضو المبدع عبود عبده عبود (ليمتد) *
> *ولكى نسهل عليكى وضعت أجابات متعددة للأختيار منها*
> *أى فقط أمسحى الأجابات الخطأ وأحتفظى لنا بالأجوبة الصحيحة *
> ...




ياساتر فكرتني بايام الامتحانات

طب انا خلصت يا استاذ :94:
هي النتيجه هتبان امتي بقي ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

يعنى مكنة أسئلة ومكنة أجابات ؟؟؟؟
ده انا قولت البنية (تيى) هتحتاس ...
لالالالالالالالا ...اللى بعده


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> يعنى مكنة أسئلة ومكنة أجابات ؟؟؟؟
> ده انا قولت البنية (تيى) هتحتاس ...
> لالالالالالالالا ...اللى بعده




عيب عليك يا كبير
تحتاس دي كلمه مش نزلت في قاموسي لسه
هههههههههههه

في انتظارك :gun:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2012)

*نتيجه امتياااااز هههههههههههههههههه  جميله إجاباتك حسيتك بجد تلميذه بتجاوب فى الامتحان جميله كدا ههههههههههههه *
*ادينى واقفا فى الكواليس زى ما وعدتك اهو ...  مش سيباكى لوحدك ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *نتيجه امتياااااز هههههههههههههههههه  جميله إجاباتك حسيتك بجد تلميذه بتجاوب فى الامتحان جميله كدا ههههههههههههه *
> *ادينى واقفا فى الكواليس زى ما وعدتك اهو ...  مش سيباكى لوحدك ههههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا بطوط
هي دي الصداقه ولا فلا

اه يا اوختي شوفت نفسي في امتحان العربي يعععععععع

بس لا تقلقي نحن قدها بعون الله  ld:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

*تقييم سريع للأجابات وبعدها نخش فى المجموعة التانية :*

*



معناه انجيل الحياة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فشل ذريع ده عيب التسرع فى الأجابة عن الأسئلة ...*
*سألت عن ماذا تعنى لديك وليس ما معنى الكلمة ...(صفر)*
*



خليها المحافظه بقي : القليوبيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مش دى اللى بعد طنطا ؟ ...شالله يا مرسى يا أبا العباس *
*



الطب بكره الدكاترهاخر حاجه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تصدقى بقى انك بتخبطى فى الحلل ؟ ..*
*مش قلت لك أنى ( أستعمال طبيبة ) ؟؟*
*



فتاه عاديه جدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**إما تواضع وإما شعور بالخجل أو يكون شعور "ناسيت" هذا والله أعلم ...*
*



لكن فيها شئ مني وخلاص وفي صوره تانيه برده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أو فيها شئ لله ..*
*خرجتى منها وأنا مش يخيل عليا الطلاب من النوع ده*
*ما علينا ...*
*



انت !!! شغال تباع بعدالظهر

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لأ على ميكروباظ ...أصلى باحسن مجموعى ...*
*



مجرد تغيير ليسالا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شعور بالملل الشديد ورغبة فى التخلص من الذات مع أحتقار لأبن الجيران ..*
*يُنصح بتناول السيريلاك قبل فيلم السهرة ..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقييم سريع للأجابات وبعدها نخش فى المجموعة التانية :*
> 
> 
> *فشل ذريع ده عيب التسرع فى الأجابة عن الأسئلة ...*
> ...



لا تجديد للروتين 

لا انا بموت في ابن الجيران :08:

باكله لابن اختي ههههههههه
ابعتلك طبق :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

انا حذرت اكتر
عبود اسال بغباوه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا حذرت اكتر
> عبود اسال بغباوه




ايه يا واد انت
يكنش ليك عندي تار وانا مش واخد بالي :gun:

احترس مني
بدل ما ادعي عليك 
والنعمه والنعمه علي راي البت روني :smile02
انا دعاوتي مستجابه علي طول:94:
احذر بقي :act31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ايه يا واد انت
> يكنش ليك عندي تار وانا مش واخد بالي :gun:
> 
> احترس مني
> ...



طب ادعيلي يختي احل في امتحان بكره 
مش قادر ازاكر خالص


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب ادعيلي يختي احل في امتحان بكره
> مش قادر ازاكر خالص



تؤ بقي انت بتحرض عليا عبود :act31:
الراجل الطيب المذوق الجينتل دا
 اللي مش هايسمع لكلامك خالص
:08:





يبقي هادعي عليك :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

*تأخرت لأن المنتدى بيقع منى*

*ثانياً : أسئلة شخصية الشخصية :*
*و (N.B) بقى أنا بافوت بمزاجى ....ماشى ؟*
*20 – لكل فتاة ( فتى أحلام ) ...من هو فتى أحلام (نيفين) ؟ *
*( ركزى ياماما ومش تستعجلى ) هااه واخدة بالك أنتى ...*

*21 – لو جائك فتى الآحلام عايزة يخطفك على أية ؟*
*حصان أبيض*
*بى أم 320*
*توكتوك ؟*

*22 – لو خيروكى لمهنة تختارى أية ؟*
*سوكورتيرة تانى*
*محاسبة *
*مهندسة صرف صحى ؟*

*23 – لو عندى فاوتشر لرحلة خارجية أهديها تحبى تكون :*
*رحلة للشبونة*
*رحلة لشرم الشيخ*
*رحلة عمرة ان شاء الله ؟*

*24 – لو فكرتى فى قضاء شهر العسل مع فتى الأحلام أعلاه يكون فى :*
*شرم أو الغردقة *
*نيس*
*مايوركا*
*جنيف*
*أخرى*

*2**5 – لو طلبتى من الفتى أعلاه شبكة هتكون *
*أسورة ألماظ*
*كوليه مع حلق ( طقم يعنى )*
*سلسلة *
*أخرى*

*26 – نيفين رومانسية الى :*
*أبعد الحدود – بعض الشئ – ساعات ساعات*

*27 – هل لنيفين أشقاء ؟*

*28 – ترتيبك بينهم *

*29 – أعتقد ان لديك شقيق هل هو :*
*صديق مقرب – صديق غلس – صديق حشرى – زى السُكرة ؟*

*30 – هل سبق لك الوقوع فى الحب ؟*
*مرة – مرتان – ثلاث مرات ( بعد الأكل )*

*31 – ماذا تنتظر نيفين الآن وحالاً وفوراً ؟*

*32 – هل تحب نيفين السينما :*
*لأبعد الحدود – أحياناً – لا تطيقها ؟*

*المجموعة القادمة فى السيما ومعلومات فنية عامة ...أوك ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

*ثانياً : أسئلة شخصية الشخصية :*
*و (N.B) بقى أنا بافوت بمزاجى ....ماشى ؟*
*20 – لكل فتاة ( فتى أحلام ) ...من هو فتى أحلام (نيفين) ؟ *
*( ركزى ياماما ومش تستعجلى ) هااه واخدة بالك أنتى ...*

*21 – لو جائك فتى الآحلام عايزة يخطفك على أية ؟*
*حصان أبيض*
*بى أم 320*
*توكتوك ؟*

*22 – لو خيروكى لمهنة تختارى أية ؟*
*سوكورتيرة تانى*
*محاسبة *
*مهندسة صرف صحى ؟*

*23 – لو عندى فاوتشر لرحلة خارجية أهديها تحبى تكون :*
*رحلة للشبونة*
*رحلة لشرم الشيخ*
*رحلة عمرة ان شاء الله ؟*

*24 – لو فكرتى فى قضاء شهر العسل مع فتى الأحلام أعلاه يكون فى :*
*شرم أو الغردقة *
*نيس*
*مايوركا*
*جنيف*
*أخرى*

*2**5 – لو طلبتى من الفتى أعلاه شبكة هتكون *
*أسورة ألماظ*
*كوليه مع حلق ( طقم يعنى )*
*سلسلة *
*أخرى*

*26 – نيفين رومانسية الى :*
*أبعد الحدود – بعض الشئ – ساعات ساعات*

*27 – هل لنيفين أشقاء ؟*

*28 – ترتيبك بينهم *

*29 – أعتقد ان لديك شقيق هل هو :*
*صديق مقرب – صديق غلس – صديق حشرى – زى السُكرة ؟*

*30 – هل سبق لك الوقوع فى الحب ؟*
*مرة – مرتان – ثلاث مرات ( بعد الأكل )*

*31 – ماذا تنتظر نيفين الآن وحالاً وفوراً ؟*

*32 – هل تحب نيفين السينما :*
*لأبعد الحدود – أحياناً – لا تطيقها ؟*

*المجموعة القادمة فى السيما ومعلومات فنية عامة ...أوك ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ثانياً : أسئلة شخصية الشخصية :*
> *و (N.B) بقى أنا بافوت بمزاجى ....ماشى ؟
> 
> **ماشي *
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
يبقي ضمنت السقوط :94:

دوس يا معلم
وطلع كله قبل ما الجهاز يحتل انا حذرت اهو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يناير 2012)

*المنتدى بيقع منى بطريقة غريبة المشكلة دى عندى أنا بس وألا ؟*
*واللى فهمته ان مالكيش فتى أحلام (ناو) ولا (أفتر) ولا حتى (بيفور)*
*سعدنا بلقائك أشد السعادة والسرور والهناء ...*
*لى عودة فى المساء لعل المنتدى ينصلح حاله معايا ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المنتدى بيقع منى بطريقة غريبة المشكلة دى عندى أنا بس وألا ؟*
> *واللى فهمته ان مالكيش فتى أحلام (ناو) ولا (أفتر) ولا حتى (بيفور)*
> *سعدنا بلقائك أشد السعادة والسرور والهناء ...*
> *لى عودة فى المساء لعل المنتدى ينصلح حاله معايا ...*



انا عندي كويس بس مصلحه انه واقع عندك
هههههههههههههههه

مفيش شئ اسمه فتي احلام صلا
كان فيه زمان لكن حاليا لا
( وبمعني ادق الموضوع كله مش في البال )
بس مجبر اخاك يكون
:nunu0000:

انا اسعد خيي وسعيده اكتر بهذا اللقاء والحوار

في انتظارك لاني انا كومان هاخلع ناو

اراك في المساء او الغد بقي


----------



## rania79 (17 يناير 2012)

هعههههههههههههههه الله الله ع الاسئلةوالاجابات الحلوة
مية مية يا هارتى انتى وعبود
يالا ياعوبد سن السكينة بقة عايزين فرم ونحت ف البونية
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هعههههههههههههههه الله الله ع الاسئلةوالاجابات الحلوة
> مية مية يا هارتى انتى وعبود
> يالا ياعوبد سن السكينة بقة عايزين فرم ونحت ف البونية
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​




يابت هي حياتك كلها في المطبخ كدا
اخرجي منه شويه ريحتك كلها بصل وتوم ولحمه


قال سن السكينه قال

نحن بلا فخر او كبرياء
نفوت في الحديد

ومحدش يسأل ازاي :smil8:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2012)

*



اناماليش تقل علي "التي في" خالص

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حد جاب سيرة الشاى الصينى هنا ؟*



> مفيش شئ اسمه فتي احلام أصلا





> كان فيه زمان لكن حاليا لا


*لكل فتاة ( فتى أحلام ) ...ولكل فتى ( فتاة أحلام ) ..وهو أو هى* 
*عبارة عن صورة مجازية مثالية فى ذهن الأنسان يتمنى أن يلتقى بها..ولكننا (للأسف) تعودنا وتربينا على وأد الأحلام منذ الصغر ..*
*لا يابنتى أحلمى ففى الأحلام متنفس لنا عن كروب الحياة ..*



> وبمعني ادق الموضوع كله مش في البال





> بس مجبر اخاك يكون


*نصيحة من ( أخ أكبر ) لا تتنازلى عن أحلامك ...واحلمى بالمستحيل وحققى الممكن ..أو.. ما تستطيعين منه ...*



> يالا ياعوبد *سن السكينة* بقة عايزين فرم ونحت ف البونية





> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههه ...ياساتر يارب ...*
*أصحاب أصحاب يعنى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2012)

*يبدو انى كنت متساهل معاكى قوى لما حطيت لك أختيارات* ..
*نتكلم عن السيما ومعلومات عنها فى السريع *
*( خدى بالك الأسئلة ليست عشوائية ) *
 
*33 – فيلم عربى كلما شاهدته نيفين لا تتملك دموعها ؟*
*34 – فيلم أجنبى يفعل معها نفس الشئ ؟*
*35 – بطل أفلام ( أبيض وأسمر ) تحب نيفين أفلامه ( بطل واحد )*
*36 – بطل أفلام من الجيل الحالى ؟*
*37 – بطل أفلام أجنبية تتابع نيفين أعماله ؟*
*38 – بطلة أفلام عربية تحبها نيفين *
*39 – ولماذا ؟*
*40 – بطلة أفلام اجنبية ؟*
*41 – ولماذا ؟*
*42 – بطل وبطلة فى المجال المسرحى؟*

*43- فى مجال الغناء ماذا يعنى لنيفين هذه الأسماء *
*- عبد الحليم حافظ *
*- تامر حسنى *
*– عمرو دياب *
*- كاظم الساهر*
*- أحمد عدوية *
*- محمد رشدى*
*- شعبان عبد الرحيم *
*- صابر 4x4*
*- فيه حد تانى ؟*

*44 – أعطيت لنيفين خمس تذاكر سينما من من الأعضاء ستدعى معها ؟*

*45 – أعطيت لنيفين خمس تذاكر مسرح من هم المدعوين من الأعضاء ؟*

*46 – ماذا تعنى هذه الأسماء لديكى ؟ أوصفيهم لنا *
*- توم هانكس *
*- توم كروز*
*- ويل سيمث*
*- بروس ويلز*
*- أنجيلينا جولى*
*- كاثرين جيتا جونز*
*- نيكول كيدمان*
*- ميج رايان *
*- وأخيراً ( شادية لطفى )*

*47 – والأسماء العربية التالية :*
*- أسماعيل يس *
*- رشدى أباظة*
*- عماد حمدى*
*- أنور وجدى*
*- أحمد حلمى*
*- أحمد السقا*
*- هنيدى*
*- محمد سعد*
*- عبد الفتاح القصرى *
*- يسرا*
*- هند صبرى*
*- هند رستم*
*- زينات صدقى*
*- شادية*
*- داليا البحيرى*
*- فاتن حمامة*

*48 – لو اُجبرت نيفين على مشاهدة فيلم فى التلفزيون أى من الأفلام التالية ستختارها ؟*
*- رد قلبى *
*- الوسادة الخالية *
*- ابن حميدو*
*- فجر الأسلام *

*49 – لو أجبرناها على مسرحية ستختار ؟*
*- سيدتى الجميلة *
*- الهمجى*
*- ريا وسكينة*
*- وجهة نظر *

*50 – لو قابلت نيفين ( عبود ) صدفة على باب السيما ستعتقد أنه *
*- نجم سينمائى جاء لحضور العرض الأول لفيلمه *
*- منتظر "نون" ( لطعته ) ع الباب ؟*
*- أبلاسير ( هو من يتولى تسكين الجمهور فى الكراسى )*

*51 – لو قابلته يجلس فى بنوار أحد المسارح ستعتقد أنه *
*- ناقد فنى جاء ليكتب عن المسرحية *
*- مشاهد عادى يحب المسرح*
*- ممثل ناشئ عازم نفسه غتاتة *
*- أبن أحد الممثليين المسرحيين*

*52 – أى من هذه الأفلام الأجنبية شاهدته نيفين ( سينما او تلفاز ) وتنتظره*
*- بيرل هاربور Pearl Harbor*
*- الحاسة السادسة (six sense)*
*- مستر آند مسيز سيميث (Mr. & Mrs. Smith)*
*- لديك بريد (You've Got Mail)*
 
*53 – أى من الأفلام العربية ( سينما فقط ) ؟*
*- شكر الله سعيكم *
*- دكان شحاتة *
*- طباخ الرئيس*
*- فيلم آخر ؟*
*نكتفى بهذا القدر ...*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

لما الواقع يهددك بهدم كل حلم حتي لو بسيط
يبقي مستحيل تحلم عند في الواقع ليس الا
كي لا يتحطم حلمك مهما كان حجمه

من كتر ما اتحطمت احلامي 
طلعت القانون دا لنفسي
لا للاحلام فليحيا الواقع

بذمتك مش حلو


يالا بقي انزل باسئلتك قبل ما الاحتلال يصحي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبدو انى كنت متساهل معاكى قوى لما حطيت لك أختيارات* ..
> *نتكلم عن السيما ومعلومات عنها فى السريع*
> *( خدى بالك الأسئلة ليست عشوائية )
> 
> ...



:heat::heat::heat:
بجد روح منك للي كلت دراع جوزها
 لا دراع ايه كلته كلها كومان  يا شيخ :smil8:
ومش هاقولك مش بحب ايه تاني عشان بتستغل الفرصه 
وتنزل اسئله عليها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2012)

*لا فيلم عربى ولا أجنبى بينزلوا لك دموع ...وتقولى على نفسك رومانسية لأبعد حد ؟؟*
*



رشدي اباظه طبعا ههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وتقولى ما لكيش ( فتى أحلام ) ؟؟ ..أومال ده أية خدعة ؟*
*



ميل جيبسون طبعا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المثل والمخرج الدموى ؟؟؟ ...رومانسية دى يا (مورسى) ؟*
*



مني ذكي بالتأكيد

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أحساس بالقوة والشقاوة والجدعنة ؟ والا أكمنها شبهك ؟*
*



جوليا روبرتس ( مش عارفه بحبها لله في لله كدا ) 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نفس الشئ أعلاه ...ومش خدتى بالك انى مش حطيتها لك فى المجموعة ...صح ؟؟!*
*



زمان يبقي فؤاد المهندس وشويكار

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ذوقك عالى فى الفن ويمكن ده السبب أنك مش متابعة الجديد *
*



- عبد الحليم حافظ : الحب والرومانسيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ذوق رفيع ...*
*



- تامر حسنى : الشاب السيس دا يا ساتر مش بحبه اصلا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فتاة جدية جداً ...*
*



– عمرو دياب : زمان كان مطرب دلوقت عادي لا يعني شئ

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولا كان يعنى شئ قبله وحياتك..وحكمك سليم *
*



- كاظم الساهر : اوعي بقي زي حليم طبعا الحب والرومانسيه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كل نون النسوة كذلك ..*
*



- شعبان عبد الرحيم :  مكوجي عزبه بلال الشرايبه ( سابقا )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*إيش عرفك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*
*



طبعا نسيت اهم حد هاني شاكر ام كلثوم ومياده واصاله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لأ مش نسيتهم ركنتهم لغاية لما أشوف هتعملى اية *
*حد ينسى أم كلثوم برضه يا نيفين ؟؟؟*
*أما هانى شاكر فأول ما بدأ غنى ( سيبونى ...سيبونى ) وسابوه وماعملش حاجة ...ههههههه !!!*
*



دول عملاقه الغناء ياولدي

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولدك ؟؟؟...على رأيك يا امة ...هههههههههههههههه*
*



أعطيت لنيفين خمس تذاكر سينما من من الأعضاء ستدعى معها ؟
اممممممممم ايه الاحراج دا بقي - طب فيلم ايه الاول ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنتى دبستينى مع الأعضاء ومش هتهربى منى المرة دى ...*
*أختارى الفيلم وأعزمى لنا ياللا ...عندك عشر تذاكر*
*خمسة مرسح وخمسة سيما ..*
*



بروس ويلز : اوعي بقي الراجل دا المتمكن المتنوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يبقى بتفهمى قوى فى التمثيل والأداء القوى  ...أحييكى..*
*



ميج رايان : الجميله المتألقه والمميزة

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شرحه أعلاه ...برافو فعلاً ..*
*



أسماعيل يس : بيقولوا بيضحك ولا مره حسيت بدا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**جمال أسماعيل يس مش فيه هو بس ..لكن فى عبقرية الأخراج التوليفى ..أشرح لك :*
*أزاى فى فيلم أبن حميدو يطلع بيحب زينا تصدقى ..وتصدقيهم *
*وبعدها فى نفس السنة ( فيلم أسماعيل يس فى سرايا المجانين ) ..بتا ع"طعمة " وهند رستم بتحبه*
*وزينات صدقى تبقى حماته (!!!) ..وبرضه تصدقيهم ...*
*هنا العبقرية مش فى التهريج بتاع اليومين دول *
*كابيتو موسولكليانى ؟؟*
*



شادية : الدلع كله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عندك أحساس انثوى بديع ...*
*



لو قابلت نيفين ( عبود ) صدفة على باب السيما ستعتقد أنه
طب ابعتلي الصوره عشان اعرف احكم صح هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يييييييس وممكن الجثة نفسها لو عايزة يعنى ...( هربتى ) ؟*
*يالا مش سايبك الا لما تعزمى خمسة أعضاء على السينما وخمسة على المسرح ..*
*وصعبتيها على نفسك قوى ..*
*.أختارى أسم الفيلم وأسم المسرحية ( قديم جديد مش مهم )*
*عندك عشرة يعنى أختيار واسع ...*
*مستنى ..ناطر يعنى بالشامى ...*


----------



## rania79 (18 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه والله ماقصرت يا اخ عوبد
فقرة سينمائية اهو 
اعملها فقرة فوزاير بقة عشان نتفرج
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> *- ذكي /ة :ألياس السريانى – كوينا *



ايه الاشاعات اللى ماشية فى البلد دى ههههههههههه

ردودك تحفة يا استاذ عبود وكوميدية

وخصوصا لنون النسوة


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> هههههههههه جبتش حاجه من عندي انا
> اهي لا من ديني ولا دينك وشاهده عليك
> هههههههههه
> 
> حبيبي انتي يابت والبني :love45:



اهو عم عبده البواب لا معايا ولا معاك هههههههههههه

خير الله ما اجهله خير دخلت لقيت بوادر خناقة

قولت ادخل اعمل الواجب هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> ربنا ميحرمنى منك يا زملكاوية ياسكرة



هههههههههه احنا بنخدم بس يا جرجس

وللاسف الخناقة مشعللتش 

ايه المشكلة اللى حصلت بقى


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> هههههههه انت اللى بتفهمى غلط
> دى بتايد كلامى يا حجة هههههه





> اممممممممممممممممم
> انتي يابت معايا ولا معاه



انا مع الحق هههههههههه

انا اشوف المشكلة واجى جرى اعمل اللى عليا

والباقى على الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2012)

*عشر اعضاء ...خمسة سيما وخمسة "رسح"*
*ومش سايبك...*
*والا اكمنك عضوة مباركة يعنى ؟؟؟*
*مستنى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا فيلم عربى ولا أجنبى بينزلوا لك دموع ...وتقولى على نفسك رومانسية لأبعد حد ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



قولنا صعب اقول اسماء اعضاء
هاعمل اعلان 
وابوه بلاش كتر منه يا عمنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه والله ماقصرت يا اخ عوبد
> فقرة سينمائية اهو
> اعملها فقرة فوزاير بقة عشان نتفرج
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



مشوا البت دي من هنا :smil8:
هي ناقصه فوازير يا ختي
انا جاوبت علي السينما بالعافيه اصلا
حرام عليكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا مع الحق هههههههههه
> 
> انا اشوف المشكلة واجى جرى اعمل اللى عليا
> 
> والباقى على الله



هههههههههههههههههه
شعلله بس حرام انا مش نولتلك مرادك بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

*اللهم قوي ايمانك يا حج عبود 

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عشر اعضاء ...خمسة سيما وخمسة "رسح"*
> *ومش سايبك...*
> *والا اكمنك عضوة مباركة يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *مستنى ...*




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه علاقه دا بدا بقي
انت هتوقعني في الغلط شكلك وهانطرد بسببك
حقيقي سؤال صعب مش عارفه
عديها بقي وخليك حلو وهابعتلك نص جني مخروم
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> شعلله بس حرام انا مش نولتلك مرادك بقي ههههههههههه



لالا بس صدقينى بجد مش شعلله

جرجس بيقول عليكى كلام وحش ههههههههههههه

( لقيت مفيش خناقة قولت اعملها انا   )


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اللهم قوي ايمانك يا حج عبود
> 
> *​



اممممممممممممممممممم
نيتك وضحت ياواد انت
شكلك نفسك تنتقم مني انت والبت روني
بس ولا يهمني 
:t30:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2012)

*انا !!!!!!!!!!!

دنا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> دنا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> *​




هتقولي :smil8:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يناير 2012)

*أغششك ..*




Gospel Life قال:


> حقيقي سؤال صعب مش عارفه
> عديها بقي وخليك حلو وهابعتلك نص جني مخروم
> ههههههههههه



*حذرتك قبل كدة ان الأسئلة مش عشوائية (!!) *
*صوح يا "أمة" ؟؟ .....هههههههههه*
*حاضر أغششك ...اصلك صوعبتى عليا ...*
*بصى ياستى ...فى المواقف ( متل هيك ) تلعبيها بحرفنة ونعومية ...أزاى يا عوبد ؟؟؟*
*أقولك أزاى ...*
*بما أنى حصرتك فى عشر أعضاء فقط ..وأنتى نفسك تعزمى الكُل ...وموش حد يزعل منك أو يتقمص *
*يبقى تعملى الآتى :*
*الخمس تذاكر (الفرى) دول لفلانة وفلانة وفلانة وو...*
*وبعدين (( أشترى تذاكر )) على حسابى لفلان وفلان وفلان ...ويكونوا مثلاً ( المشرفين ) ..*
*وهكذا ...نكون كلنا دخلنا جميعاً السيما وانبسطنا وهيصنا ...والفيشار على حسابك طبعا وقطعاً ..!!!*
*ولو عايزة بقى تهربى من أسم الفيلم ..*
*تقومى تخلى أكبر الأعضاء سناً مثلا أو أقدم الأعضاء يختار هو الفيلم ..وواحد تاانى يختار المسرحية ..وهكذا ..*
*وبهذا تكونى أرضيتى الجميع...*

*كان معكم "عبود عبده عبود " عملاق الأسئلة التعجيزية ...*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب غلاسه من عندي وعند فيك
مش هاقول ي ما بتقول انت
والسؤال الصعب هاسيبه بقي
ولا اقولك عندي حل احلي كتير وخطير















يا اهل المنتدي الكرام 
اسمعوا واعوا 

 اللي عاوز تذاكر يطلب
وببلاش علي حساب عبود ياجماعه
والفشار والمقبلات كلها كومان
وكومان تذاكر الباص والجيب والقطار للي عاو يسافر اليكس
يحضر الفيلم مع عبود
ايه رايك بقي مش حلو بذمتك
يالا شخشخ جيبك يا حلو
هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

*الفكرة فكرتك والموضوع موضوعك و (مُثبت ) كمان ...*
*لما نعطى الحق لنفسنا نوجه أسئلة للأعضاء....*
*وفى ذات الوقت نكتشف أنها محرجة لو تم توجيهها لنا....(!!!!)*
*مع انى أعطيتك مخرج جميل من الأحراج وشيك ...!*
*انا أكتفيت بالأسئلة وأشكرك للأستضافة ...*
*كانت جميلة فعلاً....*
*اللى بعده يا رجالة ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الفكرة فكرتك والموضوع موضوعك و (مُثبت ) كمان ...*
> *لما نعطى الحق لنفسنا نوجه أسئلة للأعضاء....*
> *وفى ذات الوقت نكتشف أنها محرجة لو تم توجيهها لنا....(!!!!)*
> *مع انى أعطيتك مخرج جميل من الأحراج وشيك ...!*
> ...




انا اللي بشكرك علي وجودك معانا
وحقيقي كان لقاء مميز جدا واجاباتك واسئلتك رائعه
اسعدني وجودك حقا وبشكرك علي اسئلتك وعلي المخرج من سؤالك المحرج استاذي

نورتني عبود





انتظروني مع الضيوف الجدد
هايتم الاعلان عنهم خلال لحظات
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

ورجعلتكم تاني 

ومعانا انهارده ضيوف جديده 
وهم :

العضو الجديد النشيط 
والمميز في مشاركاته ايضا

وهو 

​* ادم -----------> Servant Of Christ*

*
*

*ومحاروتنا الرائعه الجميله*

في مواضيعها ومشاركتها وخفه ظلها
​*حواء  ----------> Rosetta*

اتمني ليكم متابعه جميله


تابعونا
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

*متابع *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

اختيار جامد يا جوسبل


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

متابعييين معاكوا .......

يللا شغلوا الشلالات اسئلة اسئلة


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

منورين كلكم

وانا كمان متابع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*سلام رب السلام و نعمة الروح القدس معكم جميعا ..
في البداية ...
أتقدم بجزيل الشكر لGospel Life :flowers:
لأستضافتنا انا و أختي Rosetta في هذا الموضوع الرائع , وكذلك أتقدم بالشكر لكل المتابعين  و نتمنى ان تستمتعوا بالمعركة الكلامية التي ستدور بيني و بين روزيتا ههههههههه
أحب ان أفتتح أسألتي بأسئلة بسيطة خفيفة ...
يعني مجرد 30 سؤال كبداية بس ....

1.	ما هي الصفة الحميدة المميزة فيكي؟
2.	ما هي الصفات التي تبحثين عنها في رجل الاحلام؟
3.	ما هي الصفات التي تعجبك بأمرأة ما ؟
4.	ما هو أكثر شئ تحبيه في أصدقائك ؟
5.	ما هو أكبر خطأ أرتكبتة في حياتك ؟
6.	ما هي المهنة التي تحلمين بممارستها غير مهنتك الحالية ؟
7.	ما هو تعريف السعادة المطلقة من وجهة نظر روزيتا ؟
8.	ما هو تعريف البؤس المطلق من وجهة نظر روزيتا ؟
9.	صفي لنا روزيتا بثلاث كلمات فقط  ؟
10.	في اي بلد غير بلدك تحبي ان تعيشي ؟
11.	ما هو لونك المفضل ؟
12.	ما هو الشئ الذي تتمنين تغييرة بمظهرك ؟
13.	من هو ممثلك الاجنبي المفضل ؟
14.	من هو ممثلك العربي المفضل ؟
15.	من هم المطربين الذين تسمعين أغانيهم ؟
16.	هل لديك شخصية كارتونية مفضلة ؟
17.	هل في حياه روزيتا شخص تعتبرة بطلا و من هو ؟
18.	هل في حياه روزيتا شخص تعتبرة بطلة و من هي؟
19.	من هي الشخصية الخيالية التي تحبينها ؟
20.	من هي الشخصية التاريخية المفضلة لديك و لماذا  (ذكر)؟
21.	من هي الشخصية التاريخية المفضلة لديك و لماذا (أنثى)؟
22.	من هي الشخصية التاريخية التي تكرهينها و لماذا  (ذكر)؟
23.	من هي الشخصية التاريخية التي تكرهينها و لماذا  (أنثى )؟

24.	ما هو شرابك المفضل ؟
25.	ماهي أكلتك المفضلة (غير المنسف)؟:t30:
26.	ما هي الموهبة التي لطالما حلمت بامتلاكها ؟
27.	ماهي اللغة التي تتمنين أجادتها تماما؟:close_tem
28.	ما هو شعارك في الحياه ؟
29.	لمن تنزل دموع روزيتا ؟:36_1_4:
30.	ما هي العادة السيئة التي تتمنى روزيتا الاقلاع عنها .... :t3:؟

و كفاية كدة ...كبداية ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

من اولها 30 سؤال بس
امال باقي الايام هتعمل معاها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا ربنا يكون معاكي يابنتي 
كنتي طيبه بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

كان الله في عونك يا خاله روشيتا


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ورجعلتكم تاني
> 
> ومعانا انهارده ضيوف جديده
> وهم :
> ...


يا دي التدبيسة دي بالمصري ههههههه
مررررسي يا نيفو لكلامك وللإستضافة حبيبة قلبي


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *متابع *





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اختيار جامد يا جوسبل





tasoni queena قال:


> متابعييين معاكوا .......
> 
> يللا شغلوا الشلالات اسئلة اسئلة





Gospel Life قال:


> من اولها 30 سؤال بس
> امال باقي الايام هتعمل معاها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا ربنا يكون معاكي يابنتي
> كنتي طيبه بجد





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كان الله في عونك يا خاله روشيتا


هو فعلا كان الله في عوني 30 سؤاااااااااال من أولها 
ومرررررسي لكل إللي عم يتابعوا منووورين المحكمة يا جماعة هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

*سلام رب السلام و نعمة الروح القدس معكم جميعا ..
في البداية ...
أتقدم بجزيل الشكر لGospel Life :flowers:
لأستضافتنا انا و أختي Rosetta في هذا الموضوع الرائع , وكذلك أتقدم بالشكر لكل المتابعين  و نتمنى ان تستمتعوا بالمعركة الكلامية التي ستدور بيني و بين روزيتا ههههههههه
أحب ان أفتتح أسألتي بأسئلة بسيطة خفيفة ...
يعني مجرد 30 سؤال كبداية بس ....

ليه بس 30 سؤال مش كنت زدت شوية يا رومان :vava:

1.    ما هي الصفة الحميدة المميزة فيكي؟
طيبة القلب، ولو إني أحاول إخفائها في كثير من الأحيان 

 2.    ما هي الصفات التي تبحثين عنها في رجل الاحلام؟
مؤمن، بيتحمل المسؤولية، مخلص، قد كلمته فالرجال بأفعالها  

3.    ما هي الصفات التي تعجبك بأمرأة ما ؟
إحترامها لذاتها 

 4.    ما هو أكثر شئ تحبيه في أصدقائك ؟
الوقوف بجنبي وقت الشدة 

5.    ما هو أكبر خطأ أرتكبتة في حياتك ؟
هو كان خطأ وتحول لنعمة 
ومش رح أقول شو ههههههههه 

6.    ما هي المهنة التي تحلمين بممارستها غير مهنتك الحالية ؟
الصيدلة 

7.    ما هو تعريف السعادة المطلقة من وجهة نظر روزيتا ؟
شعور بالراحة والأمان والإستقرار 

8.    ما هو تعريف البؤس المطلق من وجهة نظر روزيتا ؟
بحس البؤس من الشيطان لمحاربة أولاد الرب 
هو حالة صعبة ومؤلمة فيها بتفقد الأمل من كل شيء بسبب شيء واحد فقط 

9.    صفي لنا روزيتا بثلاث كلمات فقط  ؟
عسل عسل عسل :99:

10.    في اي بلد غير بلدك تحبي ان تعيشي ؟
إيطاليا :t25:

 11.    ما هو لونك المفضل ؟
الأسود والأحمر بحبهم كتير 

12.    ما هو الشئ الذي تتمنين تغييرة بمظهرك ؟
لا شيء، فجمالي نعمة أشكر الرب عليها 

13.    من هو ممثلك الاجنبي المفضل ؟
Jim Carrey 

14.    من هو ممثلك العربي المفضل ؟
قصي خولي :new8:
15.    من هم المطربين الذين تسمعين أغانيهم ؟
إليسا 
عمرو  دياب 
راغب علامة 
عاصي الحلاني 
وائل كفوري
وائل جسار 
Marc Anthony
Katharine McPhee
Darren Hayes
Celine Dion 
Enrique Iglesias
Brian Adams

 16.    هل لديك شخصية كارتونية مفضلة ؟
Snow White 

17.    هل في حياه روزيتا شخص تعتبرة بطلا و من هو ؟
أبي الغالي مستحيل ألاقي رجل متله ويحمل صفاته 
ربنا يخليه إلي 

18.    هل في حياه روزيتا شخص تعتبرة بطلة و من هي؟
أمي الحبيبة فوق كل البشر بالنسبة إلي ربنا يحميها 

19.    من هي الشخصية الخيالية التي تحبينها ؟
سوبر مان 

20.    من هي الشخصية التاريخية المفضلة لديك و لماذا  (ذكر)؟
يسوع المسيح وليش فهو أكيد غني عن التعريف  

21.    من هي الشخصية التاريخية المفضلة لديك و لماذا (أنثى)؟
مريم العذراء وبرضه غنية عن التعريف 

22.    من هي الشخصية التاريخية التي تكرهينها و لماذا  (ذكر)؟
محمد رسول الإسلام  ولماذا؟ لأنه شوه نظرة المسلمين للمسيحية 
وأبعدهم عن الرب الحقيقي الإله الحي القدوس

23.    من هي الشخصية التاريخية التي تكرهينها و لماذا  (أنثى )؟
لا يوجد .. 

24.    ما هو شرابك المفضل ؟
جميع أنواع العصائر 

25.    ماهي أكلتك المفضلة (غير المنسف)؟:t30:
أوزي :t31:

 26.    ما هي الموهبة التي لطالما حلمت بامتلاكها ؟
ممممم ما فكرت بهالشي :t9:
صوت حلو وعندي :t31:
وموهبة الكتابة ماشي الحال 
أعتقد هاي المواهب التي يحب الشخص أن تكون موجودة فيه 

27.    ماهي اللغة التي تتمنين أجادتها تماما؟:close_tem
الإيطالي والعبري 

28.    ما هو شعارك في الحياه ؟
لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس 
صح أنا بيأس كتير ومن أبسط مشكلة ممكن تحصلي معي 
بس نشكر ربنا برجع أوقف على رجلي من تاني 

29.    لمن تنزل دموع روزيتا ؟:36_1_4:
دموعي بتنزل على أي مشهد محزن في التلفزيون !!!! 
هي بتنزل كتير حتى لأبسط الأسباب 
بس لمن؟ فالجواب للي بيستحق دموعي فقط 

30.    ما هي العادة السيئة التي تتمنى روزيتا الاقلاع عنها .... :t3:؟
العصبية والمزاجية فأحدهم ربنا يذكره بالخير قال لي أنني بأربع أمزجة :hlp:
بعدين ليش حاطلي الفيس إللي بيدخن أأأأأه ههههههه 
مش بدخن أناااااا ولا بطيق الدخان 
بس
و كفاية كدة ...كبداية ...*
*لسه بداااااااااية :love34:
ربنا يبشرك بالخييييير يا رومان 
إذا البداية 30 سؤااااااااااااااال كيف الباقي* :new2:


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

اية دة رومان وروزتى هنا
جشطات
ههههههههههههههههههه

يالا قطعو بعض بقة عايزين دم عايزين الناس تتلم
لوووووووووووووول​


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

الاسئلة حلوة رومان
والاجابات حلوة روزتى
يالا تاااااااانى بقة​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اية دة رومان وروزتى هنا
> جشطات
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


خليكي محضر خير يا رنووووش :hlp:



rania79 قال:


> الاسئلة حلوة رومان
> والاجابات حلوة روزتى
> يالا تاااااااانى بقة​


مررررسي يا حبييييييييييي :t31:
بيشرفني متابعتك يا عسولة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

> 22. من هي الشخصية التاريخية التي تكرهينها و لماذا (ذكر)؟
> محمد رسول الإسلام ولماذا؟ لأنه شوه نظرة المسلمين للمسيحية
> وأبعدهم عن الرب الحقيقي الإله الحي القدوس



*هههههههههههههههه نفس جوابي بالضبط :flowers:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*أجوبة رائعة من روزيتا , نواصل بالأسئلة و ذلك للتعرف أكثر على شخصية محاورتنا المحبوبة روزيتا .
"الصديق الوفي" عبارة نسمعها كثيرا و يرددها البعض كثيرا و لكن من الصعب جدا وجودها في الواقع فأحيانا نحسب اننا وجدنا الصديق الوفي لنتمسك بة فقط ليجرحنا في ما بعد اما أذا لم يحصل هذا فنحن من المحظوظين . نأتي لبعض الأسئلة الخاصة بالأصدقاء و الصداقة :

1.	ماذا تفعلين لو أكتشفت أن أعز صديقاتك تتكلم بالسوء عنك ؟

2.	أذا حاولت صديقتك المقربة تحذيرك من شاب أو شابة كيف تكتشفين صدق تحذيرها ؟ هل بثقتك بصداقتها ام بالتأكد بنفسك ؟

3.	برأيك هل يوجد صديق نستطيع الوثوق به 100% في ايامنا هذة ؟

4.	أذا أكتشفت ان أعز صديقاتك تحب حبيبك و هو بدأ يبادلها الشعور,هل ستسلمين و تعطية لها ؟ ام تجعلية يغرم بك لدرجة كبيرة و يقول لصديقتك "باي باي للأبد"؟

5.	أذا كنت تمرين بضروف مادية صعبة هل ستستلفين من صديقاتك ؟

6.	نفرض ان صديقة من أقرب صديقاتك أنقطعت أخبارها فلا تتصل و لا تسأل , فبادرتي بالسؤال انت عنها فرحبت بك كالمعتاد بعدها رجعت لا تتصل و لا تسأل كيف ستتعاملين معها ؟

7.	أذا جاء رجل الأحلام و خطف قلب روزيتا لكنة لا يحب صديقاتها أبدا فلو أجبرتة على حبهم سيصبح تعيسا و ينعكس هذا على حياتك معة و لو أطعتة ستخسرين أصدقائك , ماذا تفعل روزيتا حينئذن ؟

8.	أذا كان لديك صديقتان بنفس الدرجة من القرب منك الاولى غلبانة و فقيرة و الثانية غنية و متنفذة الأثنين طلبا منك طلبا فقط انت تستطيعين تحقيقة لواحدة منهما فقط من تختارين ؟علما ان البنتين منيحين و آخر حلاوة ؟

9.	لو كانت صديقة عمرك مريضة و بحاجة الى زراعة كلية (Kidney Transplant) هل ستخاطرين من أجلها و تعطيها احدى الكليتين ام تشكّين و تقولي لنفسك" لو كان الأمر معكوسا هل ستقبل صديقتي بأعطائي كليتها ؟"

10.	صديقتك المقربة أنتقدت مضهرك أكثر من مرة هل ستتقبلين النقد بروح رياضية تم تقولين انها غيرة و حسد ؟ 

11.	أذا أحبت روز شخصا و أحبها و بعد فترة أكتشفت ان هذا الشخص تربطة صداقة وثيقة جدا جدا  بأحدى صديقاتك المقربين علما انها صداقة (أخوان و بس)هل ستكون علاقة الصداقة هذة مصدر قلق بالنسبة لك ؟ 

12.	لو تعرفتي على بنت و أصبحت من صديقاتك المقربات و عندما عرف أهلك بها رفضوا بشدة صداقتك معها دون تقديم سبب مقنع كيف ستتصرفين بهاذا الموقف ؟ هل ستتمسكين بالصداقة رغم معارضة أهلك ام تطيعينهم رغم عدم تقديمهم سبب مقنع لرفض هذة الصداقة ؟

13.	لو اتصلت أحدى الصديقات المقربات بروز الساعة 2 الصبح , هل ستتجاهل روز المكالمة و تقول كنت نايمة ام ترد و تعرف ما الموضوع ؟؟

14.	أذا أرتبطت روزيتا بشاب الاحلام,كويس رومانسي وسيم و أمور هذا الشاب تربطة علاقة صداقة قديمة ووثيقة جدا بأحد الشباب ايضا منيح و محترم لكن روزيتا أكتشفت ان هذا الصديق ينظر نضرة غير بريئة لها لا أكثر فتقول روز لشاب أحلامها عن المسألة فيضحك و لا يهتم واثقا من صديقة ...آنذاك ماذا تفعل روزيتا؟

15.	أذا تعرفتي على شاب في العمل  هذا الشاب قمة الذوق..قمة الأخلاق...قمة الرقي في الاسلوب و الثقافة هل ستسألين نفسك "ان الصداقة ممكن ان تكون بذرة للحب رغم عدم وجود دلائل غير الصداقة من الشاب" ؟؟؟ 

16.	ماذا تفعل روزيتا بهذا الموقف " صديقتك طلبت نصيحتك بعلاقة حب تمر هي بها لم تذكر صديقتك أسم الشاب و لا انت رأيتة لكن الصديقة نقلت لك كل ما يجري بعلاقتها مع هذا الشاب , فتصرفا منك كصديقة نصحتي صديقتك بالابتعاد عن هذا الشاب لأنه لا يناسبها لسبب ما , فصديقتك أطاعت نصيحتك و عملت بها و بعد فترة أكتشفتي ان هذا الشاب أخوك !! و بسبب نصيحتك فأنة الآن يبكي حبة الضائع !! ماذا سيكون تصرفك ؟ هل تسكتين ؟ ام ستتراجعين عن نصيحتك ؟؟

17.	لو فقدتي صديقة كانت عزيزة عليك بسبب خلاف ما هل ستبكين على الصداقة ؟ام ستبكين لأنك ضننت انها صديقة وفية ؟ ام ستقولين "محدش يستاهل دموعي"؟

18.	سؤال يشبة السؤال السابق لو آلمتك صديقتك بموقف ما ثمر أعتذرت "سامحيني مكنش قصدي" فسامحتها ..راحت ايام ...و أجت ايام ...و انعكس الموقف فبأستطاعتك الآن أيلامها مثل ما آلمتك ؟ هل ستذيقيها من نفس الكأس ام تقولي اللي فات مات ؟

19.	هل وجدتي الصداقة الحقيقية ؟

20.	أحكي لنا موقف أحزنك كثيرا من أحدى صديقاتك ؟

21.	أحكي لنا موقف فرحك كثيرا من أحدى صديقاتك ؟

22.	كلمة لأحدى الصديقات في بالك حابة تقوليها ؟

23.	كلمة لمن سأل هذة الأسئلة ؟ هههه

و لي عودة ...
سلام و نعمة 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

> الاسئلة حلوة رومان
> والاجابات حلوة روزتى
> يالا تاااااااانى بقة



*نورتي الموضوع يا رنوش  شكرا جزيلا ليكي :flowers:*


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

العفو العفو يا شوباب
ههههههههههههههه
بس انت طلعت جامد ياواد يا رومان
مظبط الضحية اخر تظابيط اهو
استمر استمر
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2012)

اجاباتك مميزة يا حبى

الى الاماااام الى الاماااام ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2012)

> *قصي خولي :new8:*


مين دة بقى روزيتا
متأكدة انة ممثل مش بياع جوافة عندكم ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> العفو العفو يا شوباب
> ههههههههههههههه
> بس انت طلعت جامد ياواد يا رومان
> مظبط الضحية اخر تظابيط اهو
> ...


بتقولي له إستمر يا رانيا :t26:
ماااااااااشي بيجي يوم تكوني مكاني :act31:



tasoni queena قال:


> اجاباتك مميزة يا حبى
> 
> الى الاماااام الى الاماااام ههههههههههه


نحن لها يا تاسوني ههههههههههه



grges monir قال:


> مين دة بقى روزيتا
> متأكدة انة ممثل مش بياع جوافة عندكم ههههههههه


لأ هو أحلى ممثل يا جرجس :wub:
معلش هو بس الشباب إللي مش بيعرفوه 
بس كل البنات هيموتوا عليه ههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (19 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> 6.    ما
> 
> هي المهنة التي تحلمين بممارستها غير مهنتك الحالية ؟
> الصيدلة
> ...




قُل يا أيها الذين آمنوا موتوا بغيظكم ، وبلّطوا البحر لعلكم تفتكرون هع هع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

> معلش هو بس الشباب إللي مش بيعرفوه



*انا أعرفة لكن هو عاااااااادي كتير و بس ! :smil15:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*يلا بقى يا روزيتا جاوبي الأسئلة الباقية ههههههههه *


----------



## rania79 (19 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه ياروزتى منا كنت محدوفة هنا انا ومينا البطل وقطعوة تقطيع
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> قُل يا أيها الذين آمنوا موتوا بغيظكم ، وبلّطوا البحر لعلكم تفتكرون هع هع


صدق مي توو العظيم :hlp:



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا أعرفة لكن هو عاااااااادي كتير و بس ! :smil15:*


بالنسبة إلك leasantr


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يلا بقى يا روزيتا جاوبي الأسئلة الباقية ههههههههه *


عم جاااااوب :t26:
بس أعطيني كمان يوم ههههههههه 


rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ياروزتى منا كنت محدوفة هنا انا ومينا البطل وقطعوة تقطيع
> ههههههههههههههههههه


يا رب نستضيفك تااااني وتالت ورااااابع وريفيرس ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

> عم جاااااوب
> بس أعطيني كمان يوم ههههههههه



*ههههههه بعد وراك يومين متواصلة من الأسئلة المحرجة ! *


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

*يا جماااااااعة حد ينادي على روزيتا تجاوب الأسئلة هي وين ؟؟ :dntknw:*

*أجوبة رائعة من  روزيتا , نواصل بالأسئلة و ذلك للتعرف أكثر  على شخصية محاورتنا المحبوبة روزيتا .
"الصديق الوفي" عبارة نسمعها كثيرا و يرددها  البعض كثيرا و لكن من الصعب جدا وجودها في الواقع فأحيانا نحسب اننا وجدنا  الصديق الوفي لنتمسك بة فقط ليجرحنا في ما بعد اما أذا لم يحصل هذا فنحن من  المحظوظين . نأتي لبعض الأسئلة الخاصة بالأصدقاء و الصداقة :

1.    ماذا تفعلين لو أكتشفت أن أعز صديقاتك تتكلم بالسوء عنك ؟
إكتشفت وما عملت ولا أي شي
لأنه بالأخر إكتشفت إنها مريضة نفسيا ومش بتحب أي حد يكون أحسن منها  وإنها بوجهين  

2.    أذا حاولت صديقتك المقربة تحذيرك من شاب أو شابة كيف تكتشفين صدق  تحذيرها ؟ هل بثقتك بصداقتها ام بالتأكد بنفسك ؟
بثقتي بنفسي ولأني أدرى بالأمور التي تخصني أكثر من أي  حد 
ولكن هذا لا يعني إني ما أخد تحذيرها بعين الإعتبار 

3.    برأيك هل يوجد صديق نستطيع الوثوق به 100% في ايامنا هذة ؟
في ثقة أكيد بس صعب توصل لـ 100% 

4.    أذا أكتشفت ان أعز صديقاتك تحب حبيبك و هو بدأ يبادلها الشعور,هل  ستسلمين و تعطية لها ؟ ام تجعلية يغرم بك لدرجة كبيرة و يقول لصديقتك "باي  باي للأبد"؟
لو **  بس **هي إللي بتحبه وهو لأ يبقى تروح تبلط  البحار والمحيطات والأنهار كمان ههههههههه
بس لو هو حبها وخاني يبقى يضربوا الإتنين وإللي باعك بيعه 

ولو إني واثقة إنه إللي بيحبني مش رح يفكر يطلع عينه لبره ويطلع على غيري  (اللهم زدني تواضعا) :t31:

5.    أذا كنت تمرين بضروف مادية صعبة هل ستستلفين من صديقاتك ؟
أه عادي بس بيكون أخر خيار من ضمن الإختيارات إللي ممكن تساعدني 

6.    نفرض ان صديقة من أقرب صديقاتك أنقطعت أخبارها فلا تتصل و لا تسأل ,  فبادرتي بالسؤال انت عنها فرحبت بك كالمعتاد بعدها رجعت لا تتصل و لا تسأل  كيف ستتعاملين معها ؟
مش بالسهل أتخلى عن الصداقة 
بس هي فعلا حصلت وكنت لما أحكي معها تلومني إني أنا إللي مش بسأل ولا بحكي  وإنه هي زعلانة 
مع العلم إني كل مرة أنا إللي بحكي وبسأل، أمراض نفسية بقى 30:
وبالمناسبة بطلت أرن ولا أحكي معها هههههههه 

7.    أذا جاء رجل الأحلام و خطف قلب روزيتا لكنة لا يحب صديقاتها أبدا فلو  أجبرتة على حبهم سيصبح تعيسا و ينعكس هذا على حياتك معة و لو أطعتة  ستخسرين أصدقائك , ماذا تفعل روزيتا حينئذن ؟
رح حاول أقنعه وأحببه بصديقاتي لأنه من حقي يكون عندي  صداقات! 
ولو مش إستجاب هحاول أخفف من الصداقة .. لأنه بالنسبة إلي شريك حياتي أهم  من  الصداقة (خاصة هالأيام) 

8.    أذا كان لديك صديقتان بنفس الدرجة من القرب منك الاولى غلبانة و  فقيرة و الثانية غنية و متنفذة الأثنين طلبا منك طلبا فقط انت تستطيعين  تحقيقة لواحدة منهما فقط من تختارين ؟علما ان البنتين منيحين و آخر حلاوة ؟
هو بيعتمد على نوع الطلب وبرضه على مدى صدق كل منهما  في الطلب 
بس المال والغنى لا يعنيني بشيء 
يعني مستحيل أنفذ طلب البنت الغنية بس لمجرد إنها غنية وصاحبة نفوذ وممكن بيوم  تفيدني ! 

9.    لو كانت صديقة عمرك مريضة و بحاجة الى زراعة كلية (Kidney  Transplant) هل ستخاطرين من أجلها و تعطيها احدى الكليتين ام تشكّين و  تقولي لنفسك" لو كان الأمر معكوسا هل ستقبل صديقتي بأعطائي كليتها ؟"
نعم أقبل لو كنت رأيت فيها تلك الصديقة إللي ممكن تعمل  المثل معي 

10.    صديقتك المقربة أنتقدت مضهرك أكثر من مرة هل ستتقبلين النقد بروح  رياضية تم تقولين انها غيرة و حسد ؟ 
لأ بتقبله بروح رياضية عادي يعني 
لأني واثقة بنفسي وإللي مش عاجبة ما يتطلع ههههههههههه 

11.    أذا أحبت روز شخصا و أحبها و بعد فترة أكتشفت ان هذا الشخص تربطة  صداقة وثيقة جدا جدا  بأحدى صديقاتك المقربين علما انها صداقة (أخوان و  بس)هل ستكون علاقة الصداقة هذة مصدر قلق بالنسبة لك ؟ 
رح أزعل لأنه ما خبرني من الأول! 
ومبعرف بس أعتقد رح تكون مصدر قلق لإني من النوع إللي بغار جدا جدا جدا :hlp:

12.    لو تعرفتي على بنت و أصبحت من صديقاتك المقربات و عندما عرف أهلك  بها رفضوا بشدة صداقتك معها دون تقديم سبب مقنع كيف ستتصرفين بهاذا الموقف ؟  هل ستتمسكين بالصداقة رغم معارضة أهلك ام تطيعينهم رغم عدم تقديمهم سبب  مقنع لرفض هذة الصداقة ؟
كيف يعني من دون سبب مقنع!
لازم يكون في سبب ولو كان في سبب أعرفه ونتناقش فيه 

13.    لو اتصلت أحدى الصديقات المقربات بروز الساعة 2 الصبح , هل ستتجاهل  روز المكالمة و تقول كنت نايمة ام ترد و تعرف ما الموضوع ؟؟
صارت كتير بس ما كنت أرد لإني مش رح أعرف أحكي والعيلة الكريمة نايمة 
ولإني بكون عارفة إنها حاكية مش لشي ضروري وبرجع برن تاني يومها  وبقولها كنت نايمة هههههههههه  

14.    أذا أرتبطت روزيتا بشاب الاحلام,كويس رومانسي وسيم و أمور هذا الشاب  تربطة علاقة صداقة قديمة ووثيقة جدا بأحد الشباب ايضا منيح و محترم لكن  روزيتا أكتشفت ان هذا الصديق ينظر نضرة غير بريئة لها لا أكثر فتقول روز  لشاب أحلامها عن المسألة فيضحك و لا يهتم واثقا من صديقة ...آنذاك ماذا  تفعل روزيتا؟
وقتها بعرف إني مش مهمة عنده وبنهي كل شي
لأنه أهم شي في العلاقة الإهتمام  

15.    أذا تعرفتي على شاب في العمل  هذا الشاب قمة الذوق..قمة  الأخلاق...قمة الرقي في الاسلوب و الثقافة هل ستسألين نفسك "ان الصداقة  ممكن ان تكون بذرة للحب رغم عدم وجود دلائل غير الصداقة من الشاب" ؟؟؟ 
لأ مش رح أسأل نفسي ولا شي 
بتعامل معه على إنه صديق وزميل عمل فقط 

16.    ماذا تفعل روزيتا بهذا الموقف " صديقتك طلبت نصيحتك بعلاقة حب تمر  هي بها لم تذكر صديقتك أسم الشاب و لا انت رأيتة لكن الصديقة نقلت لك كل ما  يجري بعلاقتها مع هذا الشاب , فتصرفا منك كصديقة نصحتي صديقتك بالابتعاد  عن هذا الشاب لأنه لا يناسبها لسبب ما , فصديقتك أطاعت نصيحتك و عملت بها و  بعد فترة أكتشفتي ان هذا الشاب أخوك !! و بسبب نصيحتك فأنة الآن يبكي حبة  الضائع !! ماذا سيكون تصرفك ؟ هل تسكتين ؟ ام ستتراجعين عن نصيحتك ؟؟
رح أتراجع طبعا كون إني بعرف أخي منيح 
بس برضه تراجعي بيعتمد على طريقة معاملة أخي لها يعني لو كان منيح معها  يبقى يكملوا 
ولو كان مش منيح معها ببقى على نفس النصيحة 
مع العلم إنني لا أحب التدخل في هيك أمور

17.    لو فقدتي صديقة كانت عزيزة عليك بسبب خلاف ما هل ستبكين على الصداقة  ؟ام ستبكين لأنك ضننت انها صديقة وفية ؟ ام ستقولين "محدش يستاهل دموعي"؟
لأ مش رح أبكي الصداقة لإني بأي وقت ممكن أجيب أصدقاء  وأكون صداقات جديدة 
بس الصدمة بتكون في الأصدقاء نفسهم وإللي بتكون مفكرهم وفيين وبالأخر تكتشف إنك  على خطأ 

18.    سؤال يشبة السؤال السابق لو آلمتك صديقتك بموقف ما ثمر أعتذرت  "سامحيني مكنش قصدي" فسامحتها ..راحت ايام ...و أجت ايام ...و انعكس الموقف  فبأستطاعتك الآن أيلامها مثل ما آلمتك ؟ هل ستذيقيها من نفس الكأس ام  تقولي اللي فات مات ؟
لأ طبعا مش رح أألمها ولا أخليها تذوق نفس الكأس
لإني بطبعي بنسى الاساءة ومستحيل أفكر بهيك تفكير أبدا 
بل رح أسامحها فورا 

19.    هل وجدتي الصداقة الحقيقية ؟
نعم 

20.    أحكي لنا موقف أحزنك كثيرا من أحدى صديقاتك ؟
هو نفسه الموقف في سؤال 1 أحزني لأنه كنت مفكرة إنها  صديقة بس للأسف طلعت ولا شي 

21.    أحكي لنا موقف فرحك كثيرا من أحدى صديقاتك ؟
مواقف كتيرة بس أكتر موقف هو نصيحة قدموها إلي وعرفت بالأخر إنها فعلا لخيري  

22.    كلمة لأحدى الصديقات في بالك حابة تقوليها ؟
إنتي حد غالي على قلبي وبحبك 

23.    كلمة لمن سأل هذة الأسئلة ؟ هههه
يجيلك يوم تندم على ما سويت (بعد 3 أيام) هههههههههه 

 و لي عودة ...
سلام و نعمة 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*أجابات جميلة جدا من روزيتا ... و الآن مع 10 أسئلة ع الماشي قبل ان ندخل بأسئلة أكثر جدية :


1.	روزيتا ذهبت الى جزيرة نائية ...من حقها تاخذ فقط 3 أشياء و 3 أشخاص ؟من و شو بيكونو 

2.	روزيتا ذهبت للمول , خلت في العربة بتاع التسوق كتيير أشيا و صلت للكاشير شافت جزدانا ضااااايع شو بتعمل؟

3.	خبرينا عن موقف في حياتك حسيتي فية بأنك أسعد أنسانة ؟

4.	خبرينا عن موقف حسيتي فية بأنك غلطااااااااااانة أخر حاجة ؟

5.	خبرينا عن موقف ضحكتي فية من كل قلبك ؟

6.	خبرينا عن موقف مستحيل تنسية و لو عشت 900 سنة !؟

7.	خبرينا عن أكثر موقف محرج مريتي بي ؟

8.	خبرينا عن محادثة جرت بينك و بين أحد أصدقائك فيها فكاهة ؟

9.	هل روزيتا رياضية ؟ متابعة للرياضة ؟ تمارسي الرياضة و اي هية ؟

10.	هل تعرف روزيتا العزف على اي آلة موسيقية ؟ هل بدك تتعلمي تعزفي و ع يا آلة بدك تتعلمي العزف ؟

و لي عودة 




*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

> 13. لو اتصلت أحدى الصديقات المقربات بروز الساعة 2 الصبح , هل ستتجاهل روز المكالمة و تقول كنت نايمة ام ترد و تعرف ما الموضوع ؟؟
> صارت كتير بس ما كنت أرد لإني مش رح أعرف أحكي والعيلة الكريمة نايمة
> ولإني بكون عارفة إنها حاكية مش لشي ضروري وبرجع برن تاني يومها وبقولها كنت نايمة هههههههههه



*هههههههههههه أجابة لطيفة *


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

*أجابات جميلة جدا من روزيتا ... و الآن مع 10 أسئلة ع الماشي  قبل ان ندخل بأسئلة أكثر جدية :
لسه في أسئلة جدية كمان :w00t:
طيب تذكير سريع: إرحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء ld:
 
1.    روزيتا ذهبت الى جزيرة نائية ...من حقها تاخذ فقط 3 أشياء و 3 أشخاص  ؟من و شو بيكونو 
الـ 3 أشياء هما: الموبايل واللابتوب ومراية 
بس يا رب يكون في شبكة إتصال وإنترنت leasantr
بالنسبة للأشخاص: أختي وإثنتين من صديقاتي 

2.    روزيتا ذهبت للمول , خلت في العربة بتاع التسوق كتيير أشيا و صلت  للكاشير شافت جزدانا ضااااايع شو بتعمل؟
بكلم بابا يلحقني ههههههههههه 

3.    خبرينا عن موقف في حياتك حسيتي فية بأنك أسعد أنسانة ؟
وقت تخرجي من الثانوية العامة لأنها كانت أول فرحة نجاح بحياتي 

4.    خبرينا عن موقف حسيتي فية بأنك غلطااااااااااانة أخر حاجة ؟
هي مشكلة سببها إني إتسرعت بالقرار والحكم على شخص ما 

5.    خبرينا عن موقف ضحكتي فية من كل قلبك ؟
ممممم مش فاكرة تحديدا بس أكثرها مع الصديقات أيام الدراسة والهيصة والهبل هههههههههه 
 
6.    خبرينا عن موقف مستحيل تنسية و لو عشت 900 سنة !؟
خاص جدا 

7.    خبرينا عن أكثر موقف محرج مريتي بي ؟
رحت على الجامعة وبدي أدخل المحاضرة عادي وإتفاجأت إنه  الكل مجهز نفسه للإمتحان وأنا ما كنت أعرف إنه في إمتحان
كان إحراج بشكل مش طبيعي :smil13:   

8.    خبرينا عن محادثة جرت بينك و بين أحد أصدقائك فيها فكاهة ؟
ياااااه وكيف رح أتذكر شي متل هيك :dntknw:
ما أغلب كلامنا بيكون فكاهي يا رومان هههههههههه

9.    هل روزيتا رياضية ؟ متابعة للرياضة ؟ تمارسي الرياضة و اي هية ؟
بمارس الرياضة يوم أه وعشرة لأ، مش بإنتظام يعني وبتكون عبارة عن التمارين العادية مش رياضة محددة 
**ولأ **مش متابعة طبعا ومش سؤال ينسأل لبنت على فكرة هههههههه 

10.    هل تعرف روزيتا العزف على اي آلة موسيقية ؟ هل بدك تتعلمي تعزفي و ع  يا آلة بدك تتعلمي العزف ؟
لأ ما بعزف على أي ألة 
بس بنفسي أتعلم العزف على البيانو  

و لي عودة 

كمان **تذكير سريع:  إرحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء ld:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*



بمارس الرياضة يوم أه وعشرة لأ مش بإنتظام يعني 
ولأ مش متابعة طبعا ومش سؤال ينسأل لبنت على فكرة هههههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شو عندكن الرياضة عيب و لا كيف ؟؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*



4. خبرينا عن موقف حسيتي فية بأنك غلطااااااااااانة أخر حاجة ؟
هي مشكلة سببها إني إتسرعت بالقرار والحكم على شخص ما

أنقر للتوسيع...


آه ..... بتحصل كتير *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*



			6. خبرينا عن موقف مستحيل تنسية و لو عشت 900 سنة !؟
خاص جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هروب من الأجابة 

تحذير : ممنوع الهروب من الأجابة 

هههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> شو عندكن الرياضة عيب و لا كيف ؟؟*


لأ مش عيب بس هي بحسب المزاج يعني 



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> هروب من الأجابة
> 
> ...


ههههههههه مشيها هالمرة بس :t31:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*روزيتا بخفة دمها و أجاباتها الضريفة مستمرة بالاجابة و انا مستمر بالأسئلة و هذة هي فقرة الأعضاء الأصدقاء
 الرب باركني بأصدقاء عديدين على قائمة أصدقائي بالمنتدى أريد منك تقولي شي يعجبك فيهم أو كلمة حلوة لكل واحد منهم (ألأجابة أجبارية )ههههه

!! Coptic Lion !!
!! MiNa ElbataL !!
++ كيرلس ++
AL MALEKA HELANA
apostle.paul
أنجيلا
المفدى بالدم
الياس السرياني
اليعازر
candy shop
النهيسى
Critic
اوريجانوس المصري
Dona Nabil
بايبل333
حبو اعدائكم
حنا السرياني
marcelino
يسطس الأنطونى
Gospel Life
سمعان الاخميمى
صوت الرب
صوت صارخ
rania79
Rosettaهههههههههه
staregypt
The Antiochian
Violet Fragrance

*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

*روزيتا بخفة دمها و أجاباتها الضريفة مستمرة بالاجابة و انا مستمر بالأسئلة و هذة هي فقرة الأعضاء الأصدقاء
 الرب باركني بأصدقاء عديدين على قائمة أصدقائي بالمنتدى أريد منك تقولي شي يعجبك فيهم أو كلمة حلوة لكل واحد منهم (ألأجابة أجبارية )ههههه
حااااضر :t31:

**!! Coptic Lion  !!**: صديق حقيقي بجد وطيب كتير وقلمه رائع ومميز**
!! MiNa ElbataL !!: واقعي ومش بحب اللف والدوران 
++ كيرلس ++: عاقل وطيب ومش بحب الطوش هههههههه 
AL MALEKA HELANA: **ما تعاملت معها  كتير بس بحسها طيبة ورقيقة *
* apostle.paul: جريء جدا ومحاور أكتر من رائع وبياخد بتارنا من المنتديات الإسلامية 
أنجيلا : صديقة بحق وقلبها أبيض صافي وطيبة جدا 
المفدى بالدم: شاعر المنتدى المميز وكلماته رائعة 
الياس السرياني: مشرف متميز و**كمان رائعة من  روائع المنتدى وبحترمه كتير**
اليعازر: طيب وعاقل وحكيم وبيحب الخير للكل 
candy shop: طيبة وحنونة 
النهيسى: أستاذ رائع ونشيط جدا في المنتدى 
Critic: محاور متميز ومواضيعه تدرس واقعنا بشكل كبير 
اوريجانوس المصري: بحسه متدين كتير كتير كتير
Dona Nabil: رائعة من روائع المنتدى 
بايبل333: قاطع رقاب بحسب كلامه ههههههههه
حبو اعدائكم: طيبة بشكل كبير وواضح من إسمها 
حنا السرياني:  محاور متميز ومشاركاته عقلانية جدا 
marcelino: دائما مكتئب بس  إللي بيعرفه بيتأكد إنه حد طيب كتير ومخلص 
يسطس الأنطونى: ما إتعاملت معه بس بحسه حكيم وعقلاني  
Gospel Life: عسولة وطيبة كتير وهي إللي دبستني التدبيسة دي بس بتمون هههههههههه 
سمعان الاخميمى: محاور متميز وباله طووووويل 
صوت الرب: طيب وعسل وأهم شي بيحب المنسف ههههههه  
صوت صارخ: أبي الغالي برتاح كتير وقت أقرأ مشاركاته أو أكلمه 
**rania79**: دينمو المنتدى بحس المنتدى صار فيه حيوية أكتر وقت إللي سجلت فيه 
Rosettaهههههههههه: عسولة خالص :t31:
**staregypt**: ما إتعاملت معها بس بحسها طيبة ومرحة 
**The Antiochian**: لطيف وبيحتوي الجميع 
**Violet Fragrance**: صديقتي الغالية المختفية حاليا طيبة ولطيفة وعسل كتير ومرحة كتير 

**Done ولله الحمد* 30:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 يناير 2012)

*الشكر موصول لروزيتا على ذوقها و خفة دمها و على كلماتها الحلوة بحق الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى المتألق و المتميز دوما نأتي الآن الى فقرة الحب و من منا لم يعرف الحب و لم يعرف ألم الحب ؟ 
لو أحببت روز رجلا لكن حالتة المادية ضعيفة بشكل كبير هل ستعيد النظربحبها لة ؟

1.	هل ستصفع روزيتا في أي موقف من المواقف الشخص الذي تحبة ؟ (تدية قلم يعني ) 

2.	هل روزيتا وجدت الحب الحقيقي في حياتها ؟

3.	بالنسبة لروزيتا , هل هنالك مستحيل مع الحب ام ان الحب من الممكن أن يتخطى جميع المصاعب ؟

4.	لو أحبت روزيتا شخصا بفكرة دون أن تراة و عندما رأته وجددته قبيحا لكنة جميل من الداخل و أنسان و رجل بكل ما للكلمة من معنى هل ستستغنى عن المظهر من أجل الجوهر لذلك الشخص ؟


5.	لو وقع حب بين روزيتا و حبيب صديقتها ,من أول نظرة و دون مقدمات , هل ستحاول أخذة من صديقتها ام ستتعذب بحبة من بعيد حفاضا على الصداقة ؟

6.	لو أحبت روزيتا شخص بمنتهى الثقافة و الرقى لكن ليس لدية تحصيل دراسي أو أكاديمي هل ستتغاضى روزيتا عن هذا المسألة 

7.	أذا لقت روزيتا فتى الأحلام و أخطا هذا الشخص بخيانتها .هل ستسامحة روز بأسم الحب ام هل تترك الخيانة تدمر الحب ؟

8.	هل تحب روزيتا الرجل المتحكم ام تحب الرجل الذائب بالحب غير القادر على رفض طلب لها ؟
9.	لو أحببت روزيتا شخص و رفضة أهلها لسمعتة غير الجيدة لكنة مصمم على التغيير من أجل روزيتا و التحول لشخص جيد هل ستأخذ برأي أهلها ام ستخاطر بأسم الحب ؟

10.	أذا أحبت روزيتا شخصا و بعد فترة أصيب بشلل لا يمكن الشفاء منة , ماذا ستفعل روزيتا ؟ هل تبقى معة لنهاية عمرها ام ستتركة ؟

11.	أذا أحببت روزيتا شخصا و أحبها و بعد فترة لاحظت ان هذا الشخص معتمد على روزيتا ماليا الى حد ما , يعني بيقول عندي ضروف صعبة و هيك أشيا فتقوم روزيتا حبا لة بأعطائة مصاري لكن هذا الموقف يتكرر . هل سيكون هذا مصدر قلق بالنسبة لروزيتا ؟

12.	أذا رأت روزيتا أنها في صراع , لأنها وضعت في موقف لأختيار اما عائلتها و اما حب حياتها ماذا ستختار ؟

13.	هل تغلف روزيتا طيبة قلبها بغلاف العقلانية أحيانا لكنها عاطفية جدا في داخلها ؟؟

14.	هل دموع الرجل بالنسبة لروزيتا شئ سلبي أم أيجابي ؟ بمعنى هل تحب روز الشخص العاطفي ام الشخص البارد؟

15.	أذا تعلمت روز سياقة السيارة لكن زوجها يرفض ان تسوق السيارة بحجة خوفة عليها , و عندما تخرجون مستحيل ان يدعك تقودين السيارة ؟هل هذا الموقف سيكون أشكالا ام تتضايقين منة ؟

16.	هل تحب روز الشخص المهذب الذي يفتح لها باب السيارة و يجر لها الكرسي عند جلوسهم في مطعم ؟

17.	ما هي قمة الرومانسية بالنسبة لروزيتا ؟؟

18.	هل بكت روزيتا بسبب رجل من قبل؟؟
19.	هل أبكت روزيتا رجلا ؟

20.	ها تؤمن روزيتا بالخطبة التقليدية ام بالحب قبل الزواج؟

21.	أذا أرتبطتي بشخص ناجح جدا , و يحبك , لكنة يعمل مديرا في شركة , و لدية سكرتيرة في قمة الجمال و تعرفين بينك و بين نفسك انها أجمل منك بكثير , كيف ستتصرف روزيتا ؟ هل ستثق بحبيبها تماما ؟ ام تقول لة يا السكرتيرة يا انا ؟؟

22.	أذا لم تنسجم روز مع عائلة الشخص الذي تحبة هل ستجبرة على أختيارها على حساب عائلتة ؟؟

23.	أذا أتصلت روز على الشخص الذي تحبة فأعتذر لأنة مشغول و بالتالى أكتشفت انو كان في ملهى ليلي علما انة لا يرتادها بأنتظام ؟ هل ستغضب روزيتا أم ستقول ربما كان هنالك مع صديق فقط ؟

24.	أذا ارتبطت روز بشخص فية كل الصفات التي تحبها ..لكنة مشغول جدا بعملة أكثر مما هو مشغول بها , ماذا تفعل روز ؟

25.	لمن ستكون الكلمة الأخيرة في علاقة بين روزيتا و رجل الاحلام هل هي لها ام للرجل ؟

26.	أذا ألتقيتي برجل الاحلام لكنة يرفض فكرة عملك و يقول يجب ان تقعدي في البيت , هل تتحمل روز هذا ام تعتبرة انتهاكا لحريتها ؟

27.	ماذا لو كان رجل الاحلام يعيش في بلد آخر؟ هل ستترك روزيتا أهلها و بلدها بأسم الحب ؟

28.	ما هو الخطأ الوحيد الذي أذا أرتكبة رجل الاحلام مع روزيتا من المستحيل ان تسامحة ؟

29.	لو كان رجل الاحلام منع عليك مساعدة أقرب صديقاتك ماليا و هي بأمس الحاجة للمساعدة ؟ هل ستساعديها دون علمة ام لا ؟

30.	هل الحب وهم ام حقيقة ام هو مجرد كلام مسلسلات في هذة الايام 




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

> *!! Coptic Lion  !!**: صديق حقيقي بجد وطيب كتير وقلمه رائع ومميز*



* عاجز عن الشكر يا غاليه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يناير 2012)

*تاني رجعنا للتلاتين سؤال :act23:*

*الشكر موصول لروزيتا على ذوقها و خفة دمها و على كلماتها الحلوة بحق الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى المتألق و المتميز دوما نأتي الآن الى فقرة الحب و من منا لم يعرف الحب و لم يعرف ألم الحب ؟ 
لو أحببت روز رجلا لكن حالتة المادية ضعيفة بشكل كبير هل ستعيد النظربحبها لة ؟

1.    هل ستصفع روزيتا في أي موقف من المواقف الشخص الذي تحبة ؟ (تدية قلم يعني ) 
أصفع! هههههههههه حلوة تصدق :smile02
بس ممكن أعملها في حالة الخيانة 

2.    هل روزيتا وجدت الحب الحقيقي في حياتها ؟
من منا لا يبحث عن الحب 

3.    بالنسبة لروزيتا , هل هنالك مستحيل مع الحب ام ان الحب من الممكن أن يتخطى جميع المصاعب ؟
مع الحب لا شيء مستحيل 
لكن أحيانا الظروف بتكون أقوى بكتير من الحب وبيعجز الحب أمامها 

4.    لو أحبت روزيتا شخصا بفكرة دون أن تراة و عندما رأته وجددته قبيحا لكنة جميل من الداخل و أنسان و رجل بكل ما للكلمة من معنى هل ستستغنى عن المظهر من أجل الجوهر لذلك الشخص ؟
مش عارفة لو قصدك بالسؤال أستغني عن المظهر عشان أكمل معاه لإرتباط أو لصداقة ؟
بس لو كان قصدك لإرتباط فبجد فأنا بحب يكون الشخص إللي بدي أرتبط فيه جميل نوعا ما 
وبنفس الوقت لا أضع جماله في المرتبة الأولى لأنه الفكر والشخصية أهم من الشكل بكتير 

5.    لو وقع حب بين روزيتا و حبيب صديقتها ,من أول نظرة و دون مقدمات , هل ستحاول أخذة من صديقتها ام ستتعذب بحبة من بعيد حفاضا على الصداقة ؟
مستحيل أسمح لنفسي بالوقوع في هكذا حب! 

6.    لو أحبت روزيتا شخص بمنتهى الثقافة و الرقى لكن ليس لدية تحصيل دراسي أو أكاديمي هل ستتغاضى روزيتا عن هذا المسألة 
لو كان تحصيله الأكاديمي أقل مني أقبل ولا مانع لدي أبدا أما لو فعلا مش عنده تحصيل أكاديمي أبدا فالموضوع محتاج تفكير مش عشاني بس وكمان عشانه هو لأنه رح يبقى ينظرلي بإني أعلى منه في المستوى والرجل في مجتمعنا مش بيحب يحس بأنه شريكته أعلى منه في المستوى والنقطة هي رح تسبب مشاكل كتير مستقبلا 

7.    أذا لقت روزيتا فتى الأحلام و أخطا هذا الشخص بخيانتها .هل ستسامحة روز بأسم الحب ام هل تترك الخيانة تدمر الحب ؟
لأ مش رح أسامح في هيك حالة 
وبالنسبة لتدمير الحب فالحب بيكون خلص إتدمر وقت إللي هو خان ! 
 
8.    هل تحب روزيتا الرجل المتحكم ام تحب الرجل الذائب بالحب غير القادر على رفض طلب لها ؟
الإتنين  

9.    لو أحببت روزيتا شخص و رفضة أهلها لسمعتة غير الجيدة لكنة مصمم على التغيير من أجل روزيتا و التحول لشخص جيد هل ستأخذ برأي أهلها ام ستخاطر بأسم الحب ؟
مش عارفة لو حد سمعته غير جيدة مستحيل أفكر بإني أحبه لأنه الحب بالعقل برضه مش بس بالقلب 
حتى لو قال لي إنه رح يتغير عشاني، كيف بدي أعرف إنه صادق وإنه مش كلام بس
الموضوع محتاج تفكير كتير 

  10.    أذا أحبت روزيتا شخصا و بعد فترة أصيب بشلل لا يمكن الشفاء منة , ماذا ستفعل روزيتا ؟ هل تبقى معة لنهاية عمرها ام ستتركة ؟
بكمل معاه طبعا، مش من أخلاقي أترك إللي حبني وحبيته 

11.    أذا أحببت روزيتا شخصا و أحبها و بعد فترة لاحظت ان هذا الشخص معتمد على روزيتا ماليا الى حد ما , يعني بيقول عندي ضروف صعبة و هيك أشيا فتقوم روزيتا حبا لة بأعطائة مصاري لكن هذا الموقف يتكرر . هل سيكون هذا مصدر قلق بالنسبة لروزيتا ؟
أكيد رح يكون مصدر قلق وهالشي رح يخليني أعيد التفكير بعلاقتنا خاصة لو تكرر هالشي بعد المرة الأولى ! 

12.    أذا رأت روزيتا أنها في صراع , لأنها وضعت في موقف لأختيار اما عائلتها و اما حب حياتها ماذا ستختار ؟
عائلتي طبعا، لأني بقدر ألاقي حب في أي وقت بس مش رح أقدر ألاقي عائلة في أي وقت ! 

13.    هل تغلف روزيتا طيبة قلبها بغلاف العقلانية أحيانا لكنها عاطفية جدا في داخلها ؟؟
فعلا أنا هيك ...   

14.    هل دموع الرجل بالنسبة لروزيتا شئ سلبي أم أيجابي ؟ بمعنى هل تحب روز الشخص العاطفي ام الشخص البارد؟
شيء إيجابي طبعا 
ولو بكى رجل بسببي بعرف إنه بيحبني لحد الموت وهو الذي يستحق حبي
لأنه مش بالسهل الرجل يبكى قدام أي حد سوى إللي إمتلكت قلبه 

15.    أذا تعلمت روز سياقة السيارة لكن زوجها يرفض ان تسوق السيارة بحجة خوفة عليها , و عندما تخرجون مستحيل ان يدعك تقودين السيارة ؟هل هذا الموقف سيكون أشكالا ام تتضايقين منة ؟
لأ أبدا مش رح يكون إشكال
وشو بدي أحسن من إنه يخاف علي ويوصلني هو :love34:

16.    هل تحب روز الشخص المهذب الذي يفتح لها باب السيارة و يجر لها الكرسي عند جلوسهم في مطعم ؟
بالتأكيد 

17.    ما هي قمة الرومانسية بالنسبة لروزيتا ؟؟
إني كل صباح ألاقي وردة حمرا على باب بيتي أو في  المكتب إلخ ... :wub:

18.    هل بكت روزيتا بسبب رجل من قبل؟؟
نعم

19.    هل أبكت روزيتا رجلا ؟
نعم 

20.    ها تؤمن روزيتا بالخطبة التقليدية ام بالحب قبل الزواج؟
الحب قبل الزواج 

21.    أذا أرتبطتي بشخص ناجح جدا , و يحبك , لكنة يعمل مديرا في شركة , و لدية سكرتيرة في قمة الجمال و تعرفين بينك و بين نفسك انها أجمل منك بكثير , كيف ستتصرف روزيتا ؟ هل ستثق بحبيبها تماما ؟ ام تقول لة يا السكرتيرة يا انا ؟؟
رح أكون واثقة في حبيبي طبعا 
بس بنفس الوقت مش واثقة في السكرتيرة هههههههه 
ورح يشكل هالشي مصدر قلق بالنسبة إلي

22.    أذا لم تنسجم روز مع عائلة الشخص الذي تحبة هل ستجبرة على أختيارها على حساب عائلتة ؟؟
لأ طبعا مش من حقي أتصرف هيك 

23.    أذا أتصلت روز على الشخص الذي تحبة فأعتذر لأنة مشغول و بالتالى أكتشفت انو كان في ملهى ليلي علما انة لا يرتادها بأنتظام ؟ هل ستغضب روزيتا أم ستقول ربما كان هنالك مع صديق فقط ؟
بغضب وبنجن كمان 
لإني مش بحب الكذب ولا بحب هالأماكن !

24.    أذا ارتبطت روز بشخص فية كل الصفات التي تحبها ..لكنة مشغول جدا بعملة أكثر مما هو مشغول بها , ماذا تفعل روز ؟
ولا شي .. بتأقلم مع الوضع ولو إنه مزعج كتير 
بس الحب هو إني أتحمل الشخص إللي بحبه 

25.    لمن ستكون الكلمة الأخيرة في علاقة بين روزيتا و رجل الاحلام هل هي لها ام للرجل ؟
في بعض المواقف بيكون عندي شوية تسلط  
بس برأيي مش عيب ولا غلط إنه تكون الكلمة الأخيرة للمرأة 
مش ممكن يكون قرار الرجل مش صائب وتم تصحيحه يعني 

26.    أذا ألتقيتي برجل الاحلام لكنة يرفض فكرة عملك و يقول يجب ان تقعدي في البيت , هل تتحمل روز هذا ام تعتبرة انتهاكا لحريتها ؟
لا طبعا ما بتحمل هالقرار .. 

27.    ماذا لو كان رجل الاحلام يعيش في بلد آخر؟ هل ستترك روزيتا أهلها و بلدها بأسم الحب ؟
صعبة كتير كتير أبعد عن أهلي 
بس بحاول أخليه هو يترك أهله هههههههه 

28.    ما هو الخطأ الوحيد الذي أذا أرتكبة رجل الاحلام مع روزيتا من المستحيل ان تسامحة ؟
الخيانة والكذب 

29.    لو كان رجل الاحلام منع عليك مساعدة أقرب صديقاتك ماليا و هي بأمس الحاجة للمساعدة ؟ هل ستساعديها دون علمة ام لا ؟
بساعدها من دون ما يعرف 
بس بحكيله بعدين :t30:

30.    هل الحب وهم ام حقيقة ام هو مجرد كلام مسلسلات في هذة الايام 
حقيقة طبعا 
بيقولوا إن خليت خربت 
 *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*



1. هل ستصفع روزيتا في أي موقف من المواقف الشخص الذي تحبة ؟ (تدية قلم يعني ) 
أصفع! هههههههههه حلوة تصدق 
بس ممكن أعملها في حالة الخيانة 


أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههه بعض الرجال أحيانا يستاهلو ينصفعو !!! :fun_lol: *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

> بغضب وبنجن كمان
> لإني مش بحب الكذب ولا بحب هالأماكن !


*يجوز كان هناك يعني مع صديق و لا معزوم هههههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

> بغضب وبنجن كمان
> لإني مش بحب الكذب ولا بحب هالأماكن !


*يجوز كان هناك يعني مع صديق و لا معزوم هههههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*أجابات حلوة كالعادة .... 
اليوم راح نبدي بموضوع الأقارب , الاقارب أحيانا بيكونوا سبب سعادتنا و بيوقفوا جنبنا , لكن أحيانا بيجرحونا و بيسمعونا كلام مش منيح ...هي شوية أسئلة عن الاقارب ....

1-	:الاقارب عقارب" ما تعليقك على هذة العبارة ؟ :36_1_3:

2-	يا ترى هل هنالك أقارب لروز تتضايق منهم أحيانا ؟ :act23:

3-	هل جرحت روزيتا مرة من المرات من قبل أحد أقاربها ؟:crying:

4-	هل جرحت روز مرة أحد أقربائها و كيف ؟:110105~127:

5-	هل تهتمين كثيرا بماذا يقول أقاربك عنك ؟:01964E~163:

6-	هل هنالك أقارب عندهم غيرة من روزيتا ؟ :36_13_1:

7-	هل لك أحد الاقارب تتمنين رؤيتهم ؟:11_1_211v:

8-	كلمة حلوة للأحد أقاربك اللي هم بعيدين و تتمنين تشوفيهن ؟:36_22_25:

9-	كلمة عتب بحق أحد أقاربك ؟ :01A0FF~139:

10-	كلمة لكاتب الاسئلة  ؟ :34ef:

و برجع بعدين مع أسئلة أخرى :flowers:

*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

*أجابات حلوة كالعادة .... 
اليوم راح نبدي بموضوع الأقارب , الاقارب أحيانا بيكونوا سبب سعادتنا و بيوقفوا جنبنا , لكن أحيانا بيجرحونا و بيسمعونا كلام مش منيح ...هي شوية أسئلة عن الاقارب ....

1-    :الاقارب عقارب" ما تعليقك على هذة العبارة ؟ :36_1_3:
نوعا ما صحيحة ولكنها لا تنطبق على كل الأقارب 

2-    يا ترى هل هنالك أقارب لروز تتضايق منهم أحيانا ؟ :act23:
الأقارب إللي بيتدخلوا في كل شي وفي كل صغيرة وكبيرة 

3-    هل جرحت روزيتا مرة من المرات من قبل أحد أقاربها ؟:crying:
نعم للأسف 

4-    هل جرحت روز مرة أحد أقربائها و كيف ؟:110105~127:
لأ :36_22_25:

5-    هل تهتمين كثيرا بماذا يقول أقاربك عنك ؟:01964E~163:
بتدايق طبعا، ولكن سرعان ما أنسى 

6-    هل هنالك أقارب عندهم غيرة من روزيتا ؟ :36_13_1:
نعم يوجد للأسف 
7-    هل لك أحد الاقارب تتمنين رؤيتهم ؟:11_1_211v:
خالي حبيبي زمان ما شفته 

8-    كلمة حلوة للأحد أقاربك اللي هم بعيدين و تتمنين تشوفيهن ؟:36_22_25:
لخالي 
وبقوله شكرا يا أحلى وأطيب خال لوقوفك جنبي في تلك الشدة  

9-    كلمة عتب بحق أحد أقاربك ؟ :01A0FF~139:
لا يوجد 

10-    كلمة لكاتب الاسئلة  ؟ :34ef:
هي سيرة يا رومان 
ما إحنا قولنا كلمة ليك في السابق :t30:
على كل حال هي نفس الكلمة هههههههه 

و برجع بعدين مع أسئلة أخرى :flowers:
يا مووووعين :hlp:

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*نأتي الأن الى الطفولة ...الطفولة هي البراءة و النقاوة التي قد يفقدها البعض عند البلوغ و يا ما نقول يا ريت أرجع طفل زغيور من تاني ....

1-صفي لنا طفولتك يا روزيتا ؟:gy0000:

2- هل عانت روزيتا من الغيرة وقت ما كانت زغيورة ؟ غرتي من حدا ؟

3- أحكيلنا موقف بكيتي فية كتير من كنتي طفلة ؟:36_1_38:

4- أحكي انا أطرف موقف حصلك يوم ما كنتي طفلة أمورة ؟:t23:

5- هل كنتي طفلة هادئة و لا شقية ؟ :999:

6- ما هو الشئ من طفولتك لحد الأن معك كأن يكون عروسة , دبدوب أو لعبة من نوع معين :8_8_35[1]:

7-ما هي لعبة روزيتا المفضلة لما كانت طفلة ؟:crazy_pil

8- ما هو أكثر شئ كان بيفرح روزيتا يوم ما كانت طفلة ؟:ura1:

9- هل كانت روزيتا طفلة كثيرة البكاء ؟:190vu:

10- ما هي الغنييّة اللي كانت روزيتا دايما بتغنيها يوم ما كانت طفلة ؟:36_3_2:

11- هل كان لروزيتا صديقة طفولة و بقت صديقة لها حتى الآن ؟:j:

12- يوم ما كنتي طفلة مين كان أقربلك أمك و لا بييك ؟:36_19_2:

13- كيف تصف روزيتا طفولتها بثلاث كلمات ؟:1099cj:

14-هل هنالك شئ في طفولتك تمنيتي أن يتغيير ؟:sami31:

15 – ما هو الشئ الوحيد في روزيتا الذي لم يتغير منذ طفولتها ؟:1073lg:

16- هل روز تجد روز ان بقايا الطفولة لا زالت فيها حتى عندما كبرت ؟:612cf:

17 – هل تحب روز الأطفال الصغار ؟:327ge:

18 و أذا كانوا يبكون كثيرا ؟ :big61:

19- تفضلين الولاد ولا البنات الصغار ؟ :174xe:

20-هل تحلمين ان يكون لك عدد كبير من الأطفال يوما ما ؟:070104~242:

21-ما هو أكبر أنتهاك للطفولة في العالم من وجهة نظرك ؟ :110105no44:

22- هل تمنيتي يوما الرجوع طفلة ؟؟:36_11_10:

23-أذا رأيت أم تضرب طفلها في مول ما سيكون تصرفك هل ستتدخلين ؟ :t37:
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يناير 2012)

*حبو اعدائكم: طيبة بشكل كبير وواضح من إسمها *

*انت الى طيبه كتيييير  كتييير اوى يا روزينا-- اشكرك الرب يباركك *


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

*نأتي الأن الى الطفولة ...الطفولة هي البراءة و النقاوة التي قد يفقدها البعض عند البلوغ و يا ما نقول يا ريت أرجع طفل زغيور من تاني ....

1-صفي لنا طفولتك يا روزيتا ؟
طفولة مش هادية أبدا 
كنت مشاغبة ومشاكسة وكثيرة الحركة وفضولية وكثيرة الأسئلة 

 2- هل عانت روزيتا من الغيرة وقت ما كانت زغيورة ؟ غرتي من حدا ؟
غرت من إختي لما إنولدت وكنت أضربها هههههههههه 

3- أحكيلنا موقف بكيتي فية كتير من كنتي طفلة ؟
لما سافر بابا 

4- أحكي انا أطرف موقف حصلك يوم ما كنتي طفلة أمورة ؟
لما مرة ضعت من أهلي في المطار 
بس يومها كنت ذكية وضليت بنفس المكان إللي ضعت فيه :smile02

5- هل كنتي طفلة هادئة و لا شقية ؟ 
شقية 

6- ما هو الشئ من طفولتك لحد الأن معك كأن يكون عروسة , دبدوب أو لعبة من نوع معين 
عندي دبدوب إجاني هدية من بابا على عيد ميلادي 
بعده لهلأ عندي 

7-ما هي لعبة روزيتا المفضلة لما كانت طفلة ؟:crazy_pil
Barbie  

8- ما هو أكثر شئ كان بيفرح روزيتا يوم ما كانت طفلة ؟
لما كانو أهلي يجيبولي هدايا وألعاب :t31:

9- هل كانت روزيتا طفلة كثيرة البكاء ؟
مممممم على حكي أهلي لأ 

10- ما هي الغنييّة اللي كانت روزيتا دايما بتغنيها يوم ما كانت طفلة ؟
غسل وجهك يا قمر - ريمي بندلي 
نحنا الربيع -  ريمي بندلي 

11- هل كان لروزيتا صديقة طفولة و بقت صديقة لها حتى الآن ؟:j:
نعم وهي أغلى صديقي على قلبي 

12- يوم ما كنتي طفلة مين كان أقربلك أمك و لا بييك ؟
بابا 

13- كيف تصف روزيتا طفولتها بثلاث كلمات ؟
شقية، ذكية، كثيرة الحركة 

14-هل هنالك شئ في طفولتك تمنيتي أن يتغيير ؟
لأ أبدا، حبيت طفولتي بكامل ما فيها 

15 – ما هو الشئ الوحيد في روزيتا الذي لم يتغير منذ طفولتها ؟:1073lg:
مممممم فينا نحكي دلع الطفولة لسه موجود :t31:

16- هل روز تجد روز ان بقايا الطفولة لا زالت فيها حتى عندما كبرت ؟:612cf:
بصراحة، نعم :wub:

17 – هل تحب روز الأطفال الصغار ؟
كتير  

18 و أذا كانوا يبكون كثيرا ؟ :big61:
لأ، ولا بعرفهم هههههههههه

19- تفضلين الولاد ولا البنات الصغار ؟ :174xe:
بحب الأطفال البنات 

20-هل تحلمين ان يكون لك عدد كبير من الأطفال يوما ما ؟:070104~242:
مش عدد كبير 
يعني تقريبا 4 أطفال 

21-ما هو أكبر أنتهاك للطفولة في العالم من وجهة نظرك ؟ :110105no44:
الضرب والتحرش والحرمان من أبسط حقوقهم 

22- هل تمنيتي يوما الرجوع طفلة ؟؟:36_11_10:
أكيد كتير تمنيت هالشي  

23-أذا رأيت أم تضرب طفلها في مول ما سيكون تصرفك هل ستتدخلين ؟ :t37:
**بزعل كتير وممكن لو زاد الوضع عن حده أحاول أتدخل *


*Done ولله الحمد* 30:


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

> أنجيلا : صديقة بحق وقلبها أبيض صافي وطيبة جدا


ايه الاشاعات اللي طالعة ده؟
ممكن يصدقوا ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا قمر انتي اللي طيبة وصديقة رائعة جدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

الله عليكم اسئله واجوبه في غايه الروعه

منورين كلكم

متابعه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*تشبة هذة الفقرة فقرة الأعضاء الأصدقاء , وزعي الصفات الجميلة هي على الأعضاء ...
الصفات للأناث أو للذكور 
1.	حاد الذكاء 
2.	فنان بكل معنى الكلمة 
3.	طيب الى أبعد الحدود
4.	راقي جدا 
5.	محاور متميز 
6.	مرهف الأحاسيس 
7.	برئ جدا 
8.	نقى جدا 
9.	حنون 
10.	متواضع 
11.	ذو شخصية قوية 
12.	عصبي لكن طيب جدا
13.	فرحان دوما 
14.	موهوب جدا 
15.	نجم من نجوم المنتدى 
16.	رقيق 
17.	مواضيعة تعجبني 
18.	ردودة قوية و في الصميم 
19.	باحث رائع 
20.	مثقف جدا
21.	هادئ 
22.	محب للمساعدة 
23.	كله ذوق
24.	مصمم موهوب 
25.	بديع 
26.	صاحب القلم الذهبي 


*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

*تشبة هذة الفقرة فقرة الأعضاء الأصدقاء , وزعي الصفات الجميلة هي على الأعضاء ...
الصفات للأناث أو للذكور 
1.    حاد الذكاء: Rosetta :t30:
2.    فنان بكل معنى الكلمة: !! Coptic Lion !! 
3.    طيب الى أبعد الحدود: عبود عبده عبود
4.    راقي جدا: MeToo 
5.    محاور متميز: apostle.paul 
6.    مرهف الأحاسيس:  G.a.L.a.x.y
7.    برئ جدا: ABOTARBO
8.    نقى جدا:  مونيكا 57
9.    حنون: candy shop 
10.    متواضع: Dona Nabil 
11.    ذو شخصية قوية: My Rock 
12.    عصبي لكن طيب جدا: **Servant Of Christ*
* 13.    فرحان دوما:  Coptic MarMar
14.    موهوب جدا: المفدي بالدم 
15.    نجم من نجوم المنتدى: إلياس السرياني 
16.    رقيق: tasoni queena 
17.    مواضيعة تعجبني: Critic 
18.    ردودة قوية و في الصميم: ++ كيرلس ++ 
19.    باحث رائع: **apostle.paul** 
20.    مثقف جدا: جيلان
21.    هادئ:  MAJI
22.    محب للمساعدة: صوت صارخ 
23.    كله ذوق: صوت الرب 
24.    مصمم موهوب:  besm alslib
25.    بديع: أنجيلا 
26.    صاحب القلم الذهبي: Gospel Life 

Done :t31:
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*



			12. عصبي لكن طيب جدا: Servant Of Christ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا عصبي ؟؟ههههههه ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يناير 2012)

> * 16.    رقيق: tasoni queena *



مين اللى قال كده هههههههههه

شكرا يا روزيتا


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> ايه الاشاعات اللي طالعة ده؟
> ممكن يصدقوا ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر انتي اللي طيبة وصديقة رائعة جدا


دي واااااااقع مش إشاعات يا عسل  



Gospel Life قال:


> الله عليكم اسئله واجوبه في غايه الروعه
> 
> منورين كلكم
> 
> متابعه


بيشرفنا متابعتك يا قمر 
منووووورة يا أحلى نيفو  



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> انا عصبي ؟؟ههههههه ...*


يس إنت عصبي، مش بتشوف حالك كيف بتعصب في الحوارات ههههههههه



tasoni queena قال:


> مين اللى قال كده هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا روزيتا


أنا قلت كده :t31:
مش بتاخدي بكلامي ولا إيه ههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على الأجابة المتميزة يا روزيتا ...نأتي الأن الى أسئلة بخصوص المنتدى الرائع ...منتدى الكنيسة الذي يجمعنا جميعا ...
1.	من هو أول عضو تعرفتي علية ؟

2.	من هو اول من أضفتة أى قائمة أصدقائك ؟

3.	ما هي المواضيع الخمسة التي أعجبتي بها خلال هذا الشهر ؟

4.	من هو أكثر عضو ينال تقييمات من روزيتا ؟

5.	كيف عرفتي منتدى الكنيسة ؟

6.	أحكي لنا موقف طريف حصل لك مع أحد أعضاء المنتدى 

7.	كم ساعة تقضيين يوميا في منتدى الكنيسة ؟

8.	يا ترى ما هي أول صورة رمزية وضعتها ؟؟؟

9.	هل هنالك عضو أخطأتي بحقة ثم أعتذرتي و من هو ؟

10.	من أكثر الأعضاء التي تراسلينهم ؟؟

11.	من هو العضو الذي دائما تتابعين مشاركاتة مهما كانت ؟

12.	في أي قسم من أقسام المنتدى تقضيين معظم وقتك ؟؟؟ 

13.	ما هو ال SMILEY  المفضل لديك ؟ 

14.	لماذا صفحة رسائل الزوار لديك مقفلة غالبا !!؟؟:act23:

15.	ما هي المشاركة التي كتبتها و حصلتى على أكثر عدد من التقييمات عليها ؟

16.	ما هو أحلى موضوع لسنة 2011 من وجهة نظرك ؟

17- هل تتمنين أن تكوني مشرفة في المنتدى و في أي قسم ؟

18.	و أخيرا ,لماذا انتى دائما Hidden ؟؟؟؟؟:t17:

19.كلمة للمنتدى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على الأجابة المتميزة يا روزيتا ...نأتي الأن الى أسئلة بخصوص المنتدى الرائع ...منتدى الكنيسة الذي يجمعنا جميعا ...
1.    من هو أول عضو تعرفتي علية ؟
Gospel Life 
2.    من هو اول من أضفتة أى قائمة أصدقائك ؟
**كمان **Gospel Life *
*
3.    ما هي المواضيع الخمسة التي أعجبتي بها خلال هذا الشهر ؟
**فصيلة الدم والغذاء المناسب لها*

*لماذا كمسيحى ترفض  الاسلام؟*

*افلاس منتدى حراس الفقيدة باكمله امامى  ...والاجابة اخبط راسك فى الحيط* 

*المرضى النفسيين *

*الرجولة ادب... مش قلت ادب*

* 4.    من هو أكثر عضو ينال تقييمات من روزيتا ؟
**ما في حدا محدد 
المشاركات إللي بتعجبني بقيمها  
*
*5.    كيف عرفتي منتدى الكنيسة ؟
أثناء بحثي في الأديان 

6.    أحكي لنا موقف طريف حصل لك مع أحد أعضاء المنتدى 
لما قيمت عضو جديد ما بعرفه كتير ولا تعاملت معه وكتبت في التقييم" موضوع حلو يا عسل" 
ما كنت منتبهة إنه شب وإفتكرته بنت وإنتبهت لهلشي بعد إرسال التقييم :hlp:
بعدين بعتت رسالة إعتذار إله 


7.    كم ساعة تقضيين يوميا في منتدى الكنيسة ؟
حسب، أحيانا بقعد يوم كامل على المنتدى وأحيانا بضع ساعات تقريبا 
 
8.    يا ترى ما هي أول صورة رمزية وضعتها ؟؟؟
بتعرف إني لحد هلأ متذكريتها  
هاي هي أول صورة رمزية  








9.    هل هنالك عضو أخطأتي بحقة ثم أعتذرتي و من هو ؟
**Servant Of Christ 
إللي هو إنت وقت قصة د. نيو أكيد متذكرها ههههههه 
*
* 10.    من أكثر الأعضاء التي تراسلينهم ؟؟
MeToo 
أنجيلا 

11.    من هو العضو الذي دائما تتابعين مشاركاتة مهما كانت ؟
MeToo  لإني بفهم عليه وبيفهم علي كتير 
وكمان لإني بحب أقرأ نفس لهجتي في المنتدى هههههههه 

12.    في أي قسم من أقسام المنتدى تقضيين معظم وقتك ؟؟؟ 
مش قسم محدد بس أكتر شي الإسلامي وأحيانا العام وركن الشبابيات 

13.    ما هو ال SMILEY  المفضل لديك ؟ 
**:act23: بحبه كتير هالسمايلي ههههههههه 

** 14.    لماذا صفحة رسائل الزوار لديك مقفلة غالبا !!؟؟:act23:
ههههههههه كتير إنسألت هالسؤال 
بس غالبا وليس دائما لما بقفل الزوار بتكون حالتي مش ولا بد 
يعني ضارب معي الإكتئاب :vava:
ولما بكون بهيك حالة بفضل أتلاشى الأصدقاء خوفا من إني أزعلهم 

15.    ما هي المشاركة التي كتبتها و حصلتى على أكثر عدد من التقييمات عليها ؟
هي المشاركة *              #*1*
*إتفاجأت من كمية التقييمات إللي وصلتني عليها  *
*
16.    ما هو أحلى موضوع لسنة 2011 من وجهة نظرك ؟
* *فكره ملطوشه  طبعا "  ارينا عمق خيالك *

* 17.    و أخيرا ,لماذا انتى دائما Hidden ؟؟؟؟؟:t17:
مش لسبب محدد  

18.كلمة للمنتدى ؟؟؟*
*بحبك يا **منتداي الغالي *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

> Servant Of Christ
> إللي هو إنت وقت قصة د. نيو أكيد متذكرها ههههههه


*
ههههههههههههههه *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*الموسيقى هي فن جميل لا نستطيع الأستغناء عنة و لكل حالة شعورية نمر بها هنالك أغنية تتلائم مع أحساسنا و تداعب خيالنا أو تهيج ذكريات قديمة في داخلنا , روزيتا و الموسيقى هو عنوان هذة الفقرة , نبدأ بالأسئلة :

1.	هل تستطيع روز الغناء ؟

2.	غنيتي كاريوكي في يوم من الايام و شو غنيتي ؟

3.	يا ترى لو كانت روز أحد المطربات فأي مطربة ستكون ؟

4.	من هو صاحب أحلى صوت في الغناء ؟ مغني

5.	من هي صاحبة أجمل صوت غنائي ؟ 

6.	ياترى أي غنييه بتسمع روز لو كانت مكتئبة كتير ؟

7.	و يا غنييه بتطرب لها روز ؟؟؟

8.	يا غنييه تذكرك باللي ناسيكي ؟

9.	يا غنيية تعطيها لقب أكتر غنيية رومانسية سمعتيها ؟

10.	يا غنييه بترقص روز لما بتسمعها ؟

11.	مين هوه صاحب أجمل صوت غنائي أجنبي ؟

12.	مين هيي صاحبة أجمل صوت غنائي أجنبي ؟

13.	أي غنيية بتخلي روزيتا تبكي ؟

14.	أي غنييه بتعبر عن شخصية روزيتا؟
15.	اي غنييه قديمة كتير بس لساتك بتسمعيها ؟؟؟

16.	مين هوة أسؤا صوت غنائي ؟؟؟

17.	و مين هيي صاحبة أسوأ صوت غنائي 

18.	يا ترى ما سبب تردي مستوى الغنيية العربية هاليومين ؟

19.	شو البرنامج الغنائي اللي بتحبي تتفرجي علية ؟

20.	من هي أعظم فرقة غنائية من وجهة نظرك ؟

21.	شو رأيك بالمطربين :
نجوى كرم 
محمد حماقي 
جورج وسوف 
هيفا وهبي 
نوال الزغبى 
نانسي عجرم 
كاظم الساهر 
حسام الرسّام 
مايا ذياب 
عاصي الحلاني 
حسين الجسمي 

شو عم تسمعي هلا ؟؟؟

و لي عودة 




*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

الله عليك يا رومان

هي دي الاسئله اديها يا معلم

واثقه ان صوتها حلو كتير
وياريت بقي تسجلنا شئ بصوتها وترفعه كمان
يبقي احلي تدبيسه هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

*الموسيقى هي فن جميل لا نستطيع الأستغناء عنة و لكل حالة شعورية نمر بها هنالك أغنية تتلائم مع أحساسنا و تداعب خيالنا أو تهيج ذكريات قديمة في داخلنا , روزيتا و الموسيقى هو عنوان هذة الفقرة , نبدأ بالأسئلة :

1.    هل تستطيع روز الغناء ؟
نعم أستطيع وصوتي حلو كمان :t31:

2.    غنيتي كاريوكي في يوم من الايام و شو غنيتي ؟
لأ، ما غنيت كاريوكي 

3.    يا ترى لو كانت روز أحد المطربات فأي مطربة ستكون ؟
أعتقد نانسي عجرم من حيث نوعية الأغاني والحركات 
ولإني بحبها كتيييييييير 

4.    من هو صاحب أحلى صوت في الغناء ؟ مغني
عاصي الحلاني 

5.    من هي صاحبة أجمل صوت غنائي ؟ 
نانسي عجرم وإليسا **

6.    ياترى أي غنييه بتسمع روز لو كانت مكتئبة كتير ؟
لما أكون مكتئبة بسمع ترانيم منهم:
- إسندني في ضعفي 
- ما لي سواك يا سيدي 
- في وقت ضعفي 
- إسمع صراخي 
- وا حبيبي 

7.    و يا غنييه بتطرب لها روز ؟؟؟
في يوم وليلة - وردة الجزائرية 
مش طبيعية هالأغنية بتروح فيها لعالم تاني :t25:

8.    يا غنييه تذكرك باللي ناسيكي ؟
أنا مش أنانية - ميريام فارس 

9.    يا غنيية تعطيها لقب أكتر غنيية رومانسية سمعتيها ؟
Hero - Enrique Iglesias

10.    يا غنييه بترقص روز لما بتسمعها ؟
أغاني فارس كرم :smile02

11.    مين هوه صاحب أجمل صوت غنائي أجنبي ؟
Enrique Iglesias 

12.    مين هيي صاحبة أجمل صوت غنائي أجنبي ؟
Celine Dion

13.    أي غنيية بتخلي روزيتا تبكي ؟
أشوفك وين مهاجر - حاتم العراقي 
فقدتك - حسين الجسمي 

14.    أي غنييه بتعبر عن شخصية روزيتا؟
قول تاني كده - نانسي عجرم 

15.    اي غنييه قديمة كتير بس لساتك بتسمعيها ؟؟؟
أدمنت هواكي - عاصي الحلاني  

16.    مين هوة أسؤا صوت غنائي ؟؟؟
في كتير 
17.    و مين هيي صاحبة أسوأ صوت غنائي 
برضه في كتير 
18.    يا ترى ما سبب تردي مستوى الغنيية العربية هاليومين ؟
- ظهور مغنيين مستواهم مش كتير بالغناء 
- محاولة التقليد الأعمي للغرب لدرجة وصلت لسرقة الأغاني ككلمات وفيدو كليب 

19.    شو البرنامج الغنائي اللي بتحبي تتفرجي علية ؟
حاليا ARAB IDOL 

20.    من هي أعظم فرقة غنائية من وجهة نظرك ؟
Westlife 

21.    شو رأيك بالمطربين :
نجوى كرم: شمس الغنية 
محمد حماقي: رومانسي  
جورج وسوف: عملاق الطرب  
هيفا وهبي: صوتها حلو بس أدائها لأ 
نوال الزغبى: صاحبة صوت رائع  
نانسي عجرم: صاحبة الدلع والرقة وبحبها كتير 
كاظم الساهر: صاحب صوت قوي وإحساس ورائع  
حسام الرسّام: عراقي بس ما عمري سمعتله  
مايا ذياب: صوتها حلو  
عاصي الحلاني: رائعة من الروائع  
حسين الجسمي: صاحب صوت رائع وإحساس أروع  

شو عم تسمعي هلا ؟؟؟
فيروز - يا طير  

و لي عودة 
لسه في كمان أسئلة :vava:



*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله عليك يا رومان
> 
> هي دي الاسئله اديها يا معلم
> 
> ...


وإنتي كمان يا  نيفو 
مش بيكفي التدبيسة إللي أنا فيها


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> وإنتي كمان يا  نيفو
> مش بيكفي التدبيسة إللي أنا فيها



يا حبي انت قدها وقدود


سيري يا نورماندي تو للامام هههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*ننتقل الآن الى فقرة أخرى من فقرات حواء في أستضافة آدم و العكس و هذة هي فقرة "ألفن السابع" كثيرة هي الاسماء التي علقت بذاكرتنا ..رشدي اباضة ...عماد حمدي ...سعاد حسني ...فريد شوقي و غيرهم كثير من الفنانين الذين أمتعونا و أسعدونا بأدائهم الرائع المتميز و مستوى الفن الراقي الذي قدموه لنا ..:

1.	يا ترى ما هو المسلسل الذي تتابعة روزيتا حاليا ؟

2.	و ما هو المسلسل الأجنبي الذي تحبة روزيتا كثيرا ؟

3.	ما هي أفضل عشرة أفلام عربية في تاريخ السينما من وجهة نضرك الشخصية ؟

4.	و ما هي أفضل عشرة أفلام أجنبية في تاريخ السينما بالنسبة لك 

5.	ما هو الفلم الذي تتمنى روزيتا مشاهدتة في US Box Office ؟ 

6.	ما هو الفلم الذي لا تمل روزيتا من مشاهدتة أبدا ؟

7.	ما هو الفلم الذي أبكى روزيتا كثيرا ؟

8.	ما هو الفلم الذي أضحك روزيتا كثيرا ؟

9.	لو كنتى ممثلة , اي ممثلة ستكونين ؟

10.	لو أنت ماشية في الشارع و شفتي توم كروز شو بتعملي ؟

11.	ما هو الفلم الذي حاولت روزيتا فهم قصتة دون جدوى ؟

12.	من هو المخرج الذي تعجبك أفلامة كثيرا ؟ (عربي )

13.	من هو المخرج الذي تعجبك أفلامة كثيرا ؟ (أجنبي )

14.	ما هو نمط الأفلام التي تشاهدها روزيتا ؟ دراميه ,تاريخية , أكشن , كوميدي ...الخ ؟

15.	من هو الممثل العربي الذي تتمنين مقابلتة في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لة لو قابلتة ؟

16.	من هو الممثل الأجنبي  الذي تتمنين مقابلتة في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لة لو قابلتة ؟

17.	من هي الممثلة العربية التي تتمنين مقابلتها في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لها ؟

18.	من هي الممثلة الأجنبية التي تتمنين مقابلتها في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لها ؟

19.	هل تستطيع روزيتا التمثيل ؟؟؟

20.	هل تحلم روزيتا بتجسيد شخصية معينة في فلم ما و ما هو هذا الفلم و الشخصية التي تتمنين تجسيدها ؟

21.	من هو أول من تشكرة روزيتا لو فازت بجائزة الاوسكار كأفضل ممثلة بدور بطولة ؟

22.	هل السينما اليوم أفضل ام انها كانت أفضل ايام زمان ؟

23.	أفضل فلم أجنبي بالنسبة لك في 2011 ؟

24.	أفضل فلم عربي بالنسبة لك في 2011 ؟

25.	هل الدراما التركية هي تأثير سلبي ام أيجابي علينا ؟


26.	ما رأئ روزيتا بالممثل كيفانج تاتلتوك و الذي جسد دور مهند في مسلسل نور ؟

27.	ما هو آخر فلم عربي شفتي ؟

28.	آخر فلم أجنبي شفتي ؟

29.	هل تحب روزيتا أفلام الاسود و الابيض ؟

30.	و أخيرا لو كانت روزيتا مخرجة فماهو الفلم الذي ستخرجة و عن من و ما هي قصتة ؟


و لي عودة غدا بمشيئة الرب 









*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:



الموسيقى هي فن جميل لا نستطيع الأستغناء عنة و لكل حالة شعورية نمر بها هنالك أغنية تتلائم مع أحساسنا و تداعب خيالنا أو تهيج ذكريات قديمة في داخلنا , روزيتا و الموسيقى هو عنوان هذة الفقرة , نبدأ بالأسئلة :

1.    هل تستطيع روز الغناء ؟
نعم أستطيع وصوتي حلو كمان :t31:
ليش ما تنزلي البوم و تجربي يمكن تصيري نجمة ههههههه
2.    غنيتي كاريوكي في يوم من الايام و شو غنيتي ؟
لأ، ما غنيت كاريوكي 

3.    يا ترى لو كانت روز أحد المطربات فأي مطربة ستكون ؟
أعتقد نانسي عجرم من حيث نوعية الأغاني والحركات 
ولإني بحبها كتيييييييير 

مش هيفا يعني هههههههههههههه

4.    من هو صاحب أحلى صوت في الغناء ؟ مغني
عاصي الحلاني 
طبعا جميل جدا صوت عاصي
5.    من هي صاحبة أجمل صوت غنائي ؟ 
نانسي عجرم وإليسا 

6.    ياترى أي غنييه بتسمع روز لو كانت مكتئبة كتير ؟
لما أكون مكتئبة بسمع ترانيم منهم:
- إسندني في ضعفي 
- ما لي سواك يا سيدي 
- في وقت ضعفي 
- إسمع صراخي 
- وا حبيبي 

الترانيم دائما تغيير حالتي و تسعدني أحيانا 

7.    و يا غنييه بتطرب لها روز ؟؟؟
في يوم وليلة - وردة الجزائرية 
مش طبيعية هالأغنية بتروح فيها لعالم تاني :t25:

انا كمان بحب وردة و أحب( انا ليا مين غيرك )

8.    يا غنييه تذكرك باللي ناسيكي ؟
أنا مش أنانية - ميريام فارس 
مريام موهوبة كتير في الرقص بس في الغنا ؟؟؟ ...
9.    يا غنيية تعطيها لقب أكتر غنيية رومانسية سمعتيها ؟
Hero - Enrique Iglesias
هو صوتو لا بأس بس ...
10.    يا غنييه بترقص روز لما بتسمعها ؟
أغاني فارس كرم :smile02
هههههههههه
11.    مين هوه صاحب أجمل صوت غنائي أجنبي ؟
Enrique Iglesias 
في أحلى منو هههههههههه
:smi411:12.    مين هيي صاحبة أجمل صوت غنائي أجنبي ؟
Celine Dion
لا نقاش في هذا الموضوع هههههه
13.    أي غنيية بتخلي روزيتا تبكي ؟
أشوفك وين يه مهاجر - حاتم العراقي 
فقدتك - حسين الجسمي 
تصحيح : لهجة عراقية 
14.    أي غنييه بتعبر عن شخصية روزيتا؟
قول تاني كده - نانسي عجرم 

15.    اي غنييه قديمة كتير بس لساتك بتسمعيها ؟؟؟
أدمنت هواكي - عاصي الحلاني  
حلوي كتيير
16.    مين هوة أسؤا صوت غنائي ؟؟؟
في كتير 
17.    و مين هيي صاحبة أسوأ صوت غنائي 
برضه في كتير 
18.    يا ترى ما سبب تردي مستوى الغنيية العربية هاليومين ؟
- ظهور مغنيين مستواهم مش كتير بالغناء 
- محاولة التقليد الأعمي للغرب لدرجة وصلت لسرقة الأغاني ككلمات وفيدو كليب 
فعلا صح 
19.    شو البرنامج الغنائي اللي بتحبي تتفرجي علية ؟
حاليا ARAB IDOL 
مش American Idol هههههههه
20.    من هي أعظم فرقة غنائية من وجهة نظرك ؟
Westlife 

21.    شو رأيك بالمطربين :
نجوى كرم: شمس الغنية 
محمد حماقي: رومانسي  
جورج وسوف: عملاق الطرب  
هيفا وهبي: صوتها حلو بس أدائها لأ 
نوال الزغبى: صاحبة صوت رائع  
نانسي عجرم: صاحبة الدلع والرقة وبحبها كتير 
كاظم الساهر: صاحب صوت قوي وإحساس ورائع  
حسام الرسّام: عراقي بس ما عمري سمعتله  
مايا ذياب: صوتها حلو  
عاصي الحلاني: رائعة من الروائع  
حسين الجسمي: صاحب صوت رائع وإحساس أروع  

شو عم تسمعي هلا ؟؟؟
فيروز - يا طير  

و لي عودة 
لسه في كمان أسئلة :vava:


اي في كتييييييييييييييييير هههههههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...


*

*تعليقات في الاقتباس *


----------



## تيمو (20 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> 
> 11.    من هو العضو الذي دائما تتابعين مشاركاتة مهما كانت ؟
> MeToo  لإني بفهم عليه وبيفهم علي كتير
> ...


*

راح أحكيلك سر 

في إلك مداخلة ، بكل مرة بكون مكتئب أو حزين ، برجع بقرأها ... مرة ، مرتين ، ما بتتخيلي شو إنو بشوفك من خلالها أحلى وأرق قلم ... بتعرفي قد ما عدت المداخلة حافظها عن غيب ، يمكن صرت قارئها فوق المية مرة ، بتعرفي ما زهقت منها ...  

*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> راح أحكيلك سر
> 
> في إلك مداخلة ، بكل مرة بكون مكتئب أو حزين ، برجع بقرأها ... مرة ، مرتين ، ما بتتخيلي شو إنو بشوفك من خلالها أحلى وأرق قلم ... بتعرفي قد ما عدت المداخلة حافظها عن غيب ، يمكن صرت قارئها فوق المية مرة ، بتعرفي ما زهقت منها ...


*غلاسة بقى :t30:
ايه هي المداخلة ده :smil16:
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههه
عمرك اطول من عمري يا جيجي

كنت داخله اسال نفس السؤال ههههههههه

ايش هي يا مي تو بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خبرنا وسرك في بير المنتدي طبعا


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> عجقتيني ، يعني أنا حالياً معجوق ومش عارف شو أحكي  ... *



كل شي ولا تنعجق 
بس إذا بدك في مكوى هههههههههههه 



> *كان هاد على حد علمي *


وهاد حلو كمان :act23: بيلزم وقت الشدة هههههههههه 



> راح أحكيلك سر
> 
> في إلك مداخلة ، بكل مرة بكون مكتئب أو حزين ، برجع بقرأها ... مرة ، مرتين  ، ما بتتخيلي شو إنو بشوفك من خلالها أحلى وأرق قلم ... بتعرفي قد ما عدت  المداخلة حافظها عن غيب ، يمكن صرت قارئها فوق المية مرة ، بتعرفي ما زهقت  منها ...



إبعتهااااااا لنشوف شو هي  
بس ما تخبر غيري أنا بس 
خليهم يموتوا من الغيظ بقى هههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (20 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *غلاسة بقى :t30:
> ايه هي المداخلة ده :smil16:
> هههههههههههههههههه
> *






Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> عمرك اطول من عمري يا جيجي
> 
> كنت داخله اسال نفس السؤال ههههههههه
> ...



ههههه ، خلّيها بنفسكم 

لو قلتها إلكم بخاف كل المنتدى يصير يقراها معي ... لئيم وأناني مش بإيدي هع هع


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

*ننتقل الآن الى فقرة أخرى من فقرات حواء في أستضافة آدم و العكس و هذة هي فقرة "ألفن السابع" كثيرة هي الاسماء التي علقت بذاكرتنا ..رشدي اباضة ...عماد حمدي ...سعاد حسني ...فريد شوقي و غيرهم كثير من الفنانين الذين أمتعونا و أسعدونا بأدائهم الرائع المتميز و مستوى الفن الراقي الذي قدموه لنا ..:

1.    يا ترى ما هو المسلسل الذي تتابعة روزيتا حاليا ؟
حاليا العشق الممنوع وغزلان في غابة الذئاب وزمن العار 

2.    و ما هو المسلسل الأجنبي الذي تحبة روزيتا كثيرا ؟
**Grey's Anatomy
Friends
Monk *

* 3.    ما هي أفضل عشرة أفلام عربية في تاريخ السينما من وجهة نضرك الشخصية ؟
كأنة كتير أقعد أتذكر بعشرة أفلام يا رومان :act23:
رح أذكر 3 أفلام منها:

عمر وسلمى 1،2
الثلاثة يشتغلونها 
الناظر صلاح الدين

4.    و ما هي أفضل عشرة أفلام أجنبية في تاريخ السينما بالنسبة لك 
كمان عشرة **:act23:
برضه رح أذكر 5 أفلام منها: 

Titanic
Just Married 
Walk To Remember 
Pretty Woman
Stepmom

** 5.    ما هو الفلم الذي تتمنى روزيتا مشاهدتة في US Box Office ؟ 
The Iron Lady

** 6.    ما هو الفلم الذي لا تمل روزيتا من مشاهدتة أبدا ؟
Titanic  

7.    ما هو الفلم الذي أبكى روزيتا كثيرا ؟
Stepmom

8.    ما هو الفلم الذي أضحك روزيتا كثيرا ؟
Home Alone 

9.    لو كنتى ممثلة , اي ممثلة ستكونين ؟
**Julia Roberts
بحب تمثيلها كتير 

** 10.    لو أنت ماشية في الشارع و شفتي توم كروز شو بتعملي ؟
ولا شي عادي جدا  

11.    ما هو الفلم الذي حاولت روزيتا فهم قصتة دون جدوى ؟
The Matrix

12.    من هو المخرج الذي تعجبك أفلامة كثيرا ؟ (عربي )
خالد يوسف 
يوسف شاهين 

13.    من هو المخرج الذي تعجبك أفلامة كثيرا ؟ (أجنبي )
james Cameron

14.    ما هو نمط الأفلام التي تشاهدها روزيتا ؟ دراميه ,تاريخية , أكشن , كوميدي ...الخ ؟
رومانسية 
كوميدية 
رومانسية كوميدية 

15.    من هو الممثل العربي الذي تتمنين مقابلتة في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لة لو قابلتة ؟
أحمد عز :t25:

16.    من هو الممثل الأجنبي  الذي تتمنين مقابلتة في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لة لو قابلتة ؟
George Clooney
رح أحكيله بشوفك حد حنون وطيب 

17.    من هي الممثلة العربية التي تتمنين مقابلتها في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لها ؟
ديما بياعة 
ورح أحكيلها بحب وجهك الطفولي  

18.    من هي الممثلة الأجنبية التي تتمنين مقابلتها في الحقيقة و ماذا ستقولين لها ؟
Kate Winslet 
رح أحكيلها هو مين شبه مين أنا ولا إنتي هههههههههه
لإنه في إتنين قالولي إنه فيه شبه بينا :smil16:

19.    هل تستطيع روزيتا التمثيل ؟؟؟
مرة وحدة مثلت مسرحية مع المدرسة وأنا صغيرة 
بس ما بعرف وأنا وكبيرة شو، ما جربت الصراحة :hlp:

20.    هل تحلم روزيتا بتجسيد شخصية معينة في فلم ما و ما هو هذا الفلم و الشخصية التي تتمنين تجسيدها ؟
ما عمري فكرت بهيك شي  


21.    من هو أول من تشكرة روزيتا لو فازت بجائزة الاوسكار كأفضل ممثلة بدور بطولة ؟
الجمهور الغفير ههههههه 

22.    هل السينما اليوم أفضل ام انها كانت أفضل ايام زمان ؟
نعم بكتير

23.    أفضل فلم أجنبي بالنسبة لك في 2011 ؟
سمعت عن فيلم **Cowboys & Aliens 
بس ما بعرف لو نزل ولا لسه 

** 24.    أفضل فلم عربي بالنسبة لك في 2011 ؟
شكله عمرو وسلمى 3 بس لسه ما حضرته  

25.    هل الدراما التركية هي تأثير سلبي ام أيجابي علينا ؟
نوعا ما سلبي لأنه البعض من المشاهدين بيربطوا هي المسلسلات مع الواقع وهيك شي أبدا ما بينفع 

26.    ما رأئ روزيتا بالممثل كيفانج تاتلتوك و الذي جسد دور مهند في مسلسل نور ؟
كشكل ما بحب شكله لإني أميل إلى الجمال الشرقي 
وكشخصية من تمثيله حسيت إنه مش بيعرف يتصرف وقت المشاكل ! 

27.    ما هو آخر فلم عربي شفتي ؟
الثلاثة يشتغلونها 

28.    آخر فلم أجنبي شفتي ؟
ٍStepmom

29.    هل تحب روزيتا أفلام الاسود و الابيض ؟
لأ 

30.    و أخيرا لو كانت روزيتا مخرجة فماهو الفلم الذي ستخرجة و عن من و ما هي قصتة ؟
لو كنت مخرجة 
ولو حرف شرط **غير جازم ويفيد الإمتناع لإمتناع هههههههههههه* 
* 
و لي عودة غدا بمشيئة الرب 
ذكرتني إنه لسه في غدا  :w00t:
شكلي رح أهرب من الموضوع :cry2:
*


----------



## تيمو (20 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إبعتهااااااا لنشوف شو هي
> بس ما تخبر غيري أنا بس
> خليهم يموتوا من الغيظ بقى هههههههههههههه



طيب ، كمان سر ، اليوم القصة أسرار بأسرار ... 

بتتذكري كلمة السر (مش الكتكوت ههه) ، كلمة السر يالي قلّبت عاليها واطيها ؟ أنا شخصياً حافظو عن ظهر قلب


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> طيب ، كمان سر ، اليوم القصة أسرار بأسرار ...
> 
> بتتذكري كلمة السر (مش الكتكوت ههه) ، كلمة السر يالي قلّبت عاليها واطيها ؟ أنا شخصياً حافظو عن ظهر قلب


ولووووو أنا إللي بتذكررررر :t31:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

*نأتي الآن الى فقرة "مطبخ حواء" ... الطعام و طريقة تحضيرة هي فن من الفنون لنتعرف على مهارات روزيتا من خلال الاسئلة القادمة :

1.	ما هو أكثر برنامج للطبخ تتابعة روزيتا ؟

2.	ما هي الأكلة التي تتفنن روزيتا في تحضيرها ؟

3.	ما هو الحلو الذي تستطيع روزيتا تحضيرة بمهارة ؟

4.	يا ترى هل تقدر روزيتا ان تحضّر أكلتها المفضلة "الأوزي" ؟؟

5.	صفي لنا موقفا طريفا في المطبخ , حصل لك و انت تحاولين تحضير أحدى الأكلات ؟

6.	ما هو أسهل طبق ممكن تحضيرة بالنسبة لك ؟

7.	ما هو أصعب طبق ممكن تحضيرة بالنسبة لك ؟

8.	أطباق أي مطبخ تعجبك أكثر ؟الايطالي , الفرنسي , المغربي ...الخ ؟

9.	لو كانت روزيتا لوحدها في البيت هل ستطبخ لنفسها و لا تعتمد على اللي في الثلاجة ؟

10.	ما هو الطبق الذي تتمنين تحضيرة لكنة صعب جدا عليك ؟

11.	ماذا تمثل الشيكولاتة بالنسبة لروزيتا ؟

12.	ما هو الطبق الذي تحبين ان تجربية يوما من الأيام لكنك لم تتذوقيه ؟
13.	ما هي وجبتك الخفيفة المفضلة ؟

14.	و ما هي الحلوى المفضلة لديك ؟

15.	يا ترى أي نوع من أنواع القهوة تحبة روزيتا ؟

16.	و أي نوع من أنواع القهوة لا تشربة أبدا ؟

17.	ما هو نوع الشاي المفضل لدى روزيتا ؟

18.	هل لدى روزيتا نكهة أيس كريم مفضلة ؟

19.	و سؤال طريف لو كنتي مليونيرة هل ستدفعين 25000$ لقاء ثمن هذا الطبق من الأيس كريم و الشكولاتة المزينة بالذهب ؟!!!





20 . شو تغديتي اليوم ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

*




30. و أخيرا لو كانت روزيتا مخرجة فماهو الفلم الذي ستخرجة و عن من و ما هي قصتة ؟
لو كنت مخرجة 
ولو حرف شرط غير جازم ويفيد الإمتناع لإمتناع هههههههههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هروب من الاجابة :act23:

هههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2012)

*نأتي الآن الى فقرة "مطبخ حواء" ... الطعام و طريقة تحضيرة هي فن من الفنون لنتعرف على مهارات روزيتا من خلال الاسئلة القادمة :

1.    ما هو أكثر برنامج للطبخ تتابعة روزيتا ؟
حاليا صحي وسريع 

2.    ما هي الأكلة التي تتفنن روزيتا في تحضيرها ؟
الأومليت والبيض المقلي والبطاطا المقلية والتبولة :smile02

3.    ما هو الحلو الذي تستطيع روزيتا تحضيرة بمهارة ؟
كيك بشوكولا  

4.    يا ترى هل تقدر روزيتا ان تحضّر أكلتها المفضلة "الأوزي" ؟؟
نظري بعرف بس ما جربت أطبخها :hlp:

5.    صفي لنا موقفا طريفا في المطبخ , حصل لك و انت تحاولين تحضير أحدى الأكلات ؟
كوني مش بدخل المطبخ كتير بس أطرف موقف حصل هو إني حطيت بالقهوة ملح بدل السكر **:t30:*
*
6.    ما هو أسهل طبق ممكن تحضيرة بالنسبة لك ؟
المنسف 

7.    ما هو أصعب طبق ممكن تحضيرة بالنسبة لك ؟
المقلوبة 

8.    أطباق أي مطبخ تعجبك أكثر ؟الايطالي , الفرنسي , المغربي ...الخ ؟
الإيطالي طبعا 

9.    لو كانت روز لوحدها للبيت هل ستطبخ لنفسها و لا تعتمد على اللي في الثلاجة ؟
بحاول أطبخ :t31:

10.    ما هو الطبق الذي تتمنين تحضيرة لكنة صعب جدا عليك ؟
لا يوجد كله سهل 





بس مش تصدق :smile01

11.    ماذا تمثل الشيكولاتة بالنسبة لروزيتا ؟
الحب الحقيقي :new8:

12.    ما هو الطبق الذي تحبين ان تجربية يوما من الأيام لكنك لم تتذوقيه ؟
الكانيلوني الإيطالي  

13.    ما هي وجبتك الخفيفة المفضلة ؟
أومليت خضار وجبنة 

14.    و ما هي الحلوى المفضلة لديك ؟
كعكة النسكافية :wub:

15.    يا ترى أي نوع من أنواع القهوة تحبة روزيتا ؟
ما بحب القهوة أصلا، لكني بفضل القهوة العربية 

16.    و أي نوع من أنواع القهوة لا تشربة أبدا ؟
القهوة الأمريكية

17.    ما هو نوع الشاي المفضل لدى روزيتا ؟
الشاي الأخضر إدماااااااااااان 

18.    هل لدى روزيتا نكهة أيس كريم مفضلة ؟
الشوكولا 

19.    و سؤال طريف لو كنتي مليونيرة هل ستدفعين 25000$ لقاء ثمن هذا الطبق من الأيس كريم و الشكولاتة المزينة بالذهب ؟!!!





وهالذهب إللي مزين الأيس كريم بيتاكل ولا شو ؟!!! :hlp:
لأ طبعا مش بحب المظاهر ... 

20 . شو تغديتي اليوم ؟؟؟
ملوخية 

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

> وهالذهب إللي مزين الأيس كريم بيتاكل ولا شو ؟!!!
> لأ طبعا مش بحب المظاهر ...




*أي بيتاكل بيسموة edible Gold هههههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

*




13. ما هي وجبتك الخفيفة المفضلة ؟
أومليت خضار وجبنة

أنقر للتوسيع...


you need to tell me how to prepare this *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

> 8. أطباق أي مطبخ تعجبك أكثر ؟الايطالي , الفرنسي , المغربي ...الخ ؟
> الإيطالي طبعا



*طبعا لأن هوة ألذ مطبخ بالعالم *


----------



## تيمو (21 يناير 2012)

> 4.    راقي جدا: MeToo
















إهداء خاص


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

*أعتقد أن روزيتا ستحب هذة الفقرة لأنها فقرة أناقة حواء و هي فقرة الأزياء و عالم الموضة ....


1.	من هي الشخصية المشهورة التي تعتبرينها قمة في الأناقة ؟

2.	هل يجذبك في القطعة أسم المصمم أم ستايل القطعة ؟

3.	ما هي الألوان التي تنسقيها دوما في المناسبات الخاصة ؟

4.	يا ترى هل لدى روزيتا مصمم أزياء مفضل ؟

5.	هل تتابعين الموضة دائما و اخبارها ؟

6.	لو كان عليك الأختيار بين قطعتين الأولى أنيقة جدا لكن غير مريحة و الثانية عادية جدا و مريحة من من القطعتين ستختارين في يوم عادي ؟

7.	هل لدى روزيتا القدرة على تصميم الأزياء و فساتين السهرة ؟

8.	أذكري لنا 3 ماركات عالمية دائما تشترين منتجاتها ؟

9.	هل بالنسبة لك العطر جزء لا يتجزأ من الأناقة ؟

10.	ما هو عطرك المفضل ؟

11.	برأيك هل العطر القوي جدا ام الهادئ يعطي أنطباعا راقيا أكثر؟

12.	هل روزيتا من النوع الذي يحب شراء الأحذية جدا جدا !؟؟؟ 

13.	هل تنسقين الحذاء مع الحقيبة غالبا ؟؟

14.	و أخيرا هل تحسدين الرجال أحيانا لأن الموضة بالنسبة لديهم أقل أهمية ؟؟؟


*


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2012)

*أعتقد أن روزيتا ستحب هذة الفقرة لأنها فقرة أناقة حواء و هي فقرة الأزياء و عالم الموضة ....


1.    من هي الشخصية المشهورة التي تعتبرينها قمة في الأناقة ؟
kate winslet

2.    هل يجذبك في القطعة أسم المصمم أم ستايل القطعة ؟
ستايل القطعة 

3.    ما هي الألوان التي تنسقيها دوما في المناسبات الخاصة ؟
الأسود والأحمر والفوشي والتركواز 

4.    يا ترى هل لدى روزيتا مصمم أزياء مفضل ؟
المصمم اللبناني إيلي صعب 
تصاميمه روووووووعة  

5.    هل تتابعين الموضة دائما و اخبارها ؟
أحيانا 

6.    لو كان عليك الأختيار بين قطعتين الأولى أنيقة جدا لكن غير مريحة و الثانية عادية جدا و مريحة من من القطعتين ستختارين في يوم عادي ؟
الثانية العادية جدا والمريحة 

7.    هل لدى روزيتا القدرة على تصميم الأزياء و فساتين السهرة ؟
لأ 

8.    أذكري لنا 3 ماركات عالمية دائما تشترين منتجاتها ؟
**Christian Dior**
Armani 
Zara 

9.    هل بالنسبة لك العطر جزء لا يتجزأ من الأناقة ؟
أكيد 

10.    ما هو عطرك المفضل ؟
212 

11.    برأيك هل العطر القوي جدا ام الهادئ يعطي أنطباعا راقيا أكثر؟
العطر الهادئ 

12.    هل روزيتا من النوع الذي يحب شراء الأحذية جدا جدا !؟؟؟ 
عادي يعني بس مش لدرجة جدا جدا :hlp:

13.    هل تنسقين الحذاء مع الحقيبة غالبا ؟؟
نعم 

14.    و أخيرا هل تحسدين الرجال أحيانا لأن الموضة بالنسبة لديهم أقل أهمية ؟؟؟
طبعاااااااااا **:hlp:**

Done **:t31:*
*



*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 يناير 2012)

*نأتي الأن الى آخر فقرة مع حواء و هي فقرة بلا عنوان ...

هل تخشين المستقبل ؟

هل روزيتا من النوع الذي يضع الخطط لحياتة ام فقط تعيشين اللحظة ؟

برأيك من هو أكثر أهمية في نجاح الشخص العلاقات ام المستوى الأكاديمي ؟

يا ترى ما هي نصيحة روزيتا لشخص مكتئب ؟

كيف تتخلص روزيتا من الحزن ؟
هل روزيتا هادئة وقت المشاكل ام ترتبك في وسط المشكلة ؟

ما هو رأي روز ب Facebook  ؟

يا ترى كم ساعة تقضين في تصفح ال Facebook ؟

هل تخطئين الحكم على الأشخاص أحيانا أو تعتبرين أن حكمك دائما صحيح ؟

ما هي أهمية الانطباع الأول بالنسبة لك ؟

هل تصدقين حقيقة ان الكتاب لا يمكن الحكم علية من غلافة ؟

لو كانت أعز و أقرب صديقاتك أجمل منك بكثير هل سيسبب هذا مشكلة لروزيتا ؟

ما هي طريقتك للتخلص من الملل ؟

ما هي أمنيتك التي تتمنين تحقيقها  ؟

السؤال الأخير : أين ترى روز نفسها بعد 10 سنوات من الآن ؟ 

شكرا لروزيتا للأجابة عن الأسئلة و أرجو أن تكون أسئلتي و أجاباتها أسرت المتابعين , غدا انا الذي سأجيب عن أسئلة روزيتا . 




*


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2012)

*نأتي الأن الى آخر فقرة مع حواء و هي فقرة بلا عنوان ...

هل تخشين المستقبل ؟
صراحة لا أفكر ** كثيرا **بالمستقبل

هل روزيتا من النوع الذي يضع الخطط لحياتة ام فقط تعيشين اللحظة ؟
بعيش اللحظة ولا أهتم كثيرا للخطط 
وبحب مقولة جدا رائعة للبابا كيرلس "لا تفكر في الأمر كثيرا بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الامر"

برأيك من هو أكثر أهمية في نجاح الشخص العلاقات ام المستوى الأكاديمي ؟
المستوى الأكاديمي 

يا ترى ما هي نصيحة روزيتا لشخص مكتئب ؟
"لا تفكر في الأمر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الأمر" البابا كيرلس السادس

كيف تتخلص روزيتا من الحزن ؟
لما **بصلي و**بسمع ترانيم وبحكي مع ماما 

هل روزيتا هادئة وقت المشاكل ام ترتبك في وسط المشكلة ؟
هادئة نوعا ما بس من داخلي بيكون في إرتباك لكنه لا يظهر لمن أمامي 

ما هو رأي روز ب Facebook  ؟
المصدر الرئيسي لمضيعة الوقت 

يا ترى كم ساعة تقضين في تصفح ال Facebook ؟
يعني من ساعتين لثلاثة 

هل تخطئين الحكم على الأشخاص أحيانا أو تعتبرين أن حكمك دائما صحيح ؟
نعم ومن من لا يخطأ الحكم في حق بعض الأشخاص 
ولو ثبت عكس حكمي في الشخص طبعا بتراجع عن حكمي ولا أتعصب له  

ما هي أهمية الانطباع الأول بالنسبة لك ؟
لا أعطيه أهمية كبيرة لأنه الإنطباع الأول لا يعطي إلا 35% تقريبا من شخصية الشخص 

هل تصدقين حقيقة ان الكتاب لا يمكن الحكم علية من غلافة ؟
أكيد 

لو كانت أعز و أقرب صديقاتك أجمل منك بكثير هل سيسبب هذا مشكلة لروزيتا ؟
لا أبدا  

ما هي طريقتك للتخلص من الملل ؟
إنترنت ومسلسلات وأحيانا بتطلع بتمشى 

ما هي أمنيتك التي تتمنين تحقيقها  ؟
أكون مديرة شركة هندسية معروفة 

السؤال الأخير : أين ترى روز نفسها بعد 10 سنوات من الآن ؟ 
بإذن ربنا لإنه ما في حد ضامن عمره  
بس بشوف نفسي في بيت الهنا مع 4 أولاد 
ماما طعميني 
ماما شربيني 
ماما أخوي ضربني 
ماما وقعت 
ههههههههههههههه

شكرا لروزيتا للأجابة عن الأسئلة و أرجو أن تكون أسئلتي و أجاباتها أسرت المتابعين , غدا انا الذي سأجيب عن أسئلة روزيتا . 

مرررررررررررسي يا رومان 
أسئلتك عنجد كانت راااااائعة وممتعة جدا  
إنتظرني غدا ورح طلع كل التعب إللي تعبته في الإجابات على راسك leasantr 
إنتقااااااااااااااااااام بقى **هههههههههه *


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

طبعا صار دوري هلأ أسأل رومان وهو يجاوب  
نبدأ بالأسئلة المتعلقة بالشخصية ... 

1. مين هو رومان بإختصار؟
2. أكثر صفة رائعة فيك؟ ولماذا؟ 
3. أكثر صفة تكره وجودها فيك؟ ولماذا؟
4. صفة تحاول إخفائها خوفا من أن تُلام عليها؟ 
5. هل رومان متسرع في أحكامه وقراراته على الأمور والأشخاص؟
6. ما أكثر شيء يفرح رومان؟ وأكثر شيء يحزن رومان؟
7. هل رومان متفائل أم متشائم بطبعه؟
8. هل تعتبر شخصيتك قوية ولا ضعيفة؟
9. ما الشيء يجعل رومان ضعيفا وحزينا؟
10. ما الشيء الذي يجعل رومان قويا؟
11. ما الشيء الذي يستفز رومان كثيرا؟
12. ما الشيء الذي يفقد رومان أعصابه؟ 
13. ما الشيء الذي يخيف رومان؟
 14. هل يعرف رومان المستحيل ويصيبه اليأس بسرعة؟ 
15. هل أنت راضي عن نفسك؟ وكم نسبة الرضا؟
16. ما هو أكثر شيء بتحس نفسك مبدع وموهوب فيه؟ 
17. ما هي الصفة أو التصرف الذي تريد تغييره في نفسك ولكن لم تقدر على  تغييره؟ 
18. هل يبكي رومان وقت الحزن أم أنه يتكبر على دموعه؟
19. صف لنا نفسك بـ 4 كلمات؟ 
20. كيف يتصرف رومان وقت المشاكل؟ هل يرتبك ويصيبه اليأس أم يفكر ليجد  الحلول السريعة؟
21. ما هي طموح وأهداف رومان المستقبلية؟
22. ماذا تفعل وقت ما تكون متضايق وحزين؟ 
23. شخص بتفكر فيه قبل ما تنام؟
24. ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات: 
- السماء
- البحر 
- الشمس 
- القمر 
- الحب 
- الأسود 
- الملكوت
25. ما هو الشي الذي ندمت عليه يوما؟ 
26. ماذا يعني لك الموت؟ 
27. دعوة صادقة من أعماق قلبك لمين بتهديها؟
28. كلمة عتاب، لمن توجهها وما هي؟ 
29. ما هي أمنيتك التي لم تتحقق بعد؟ 
30. ما هو الشيء(الموقف) الذي تتمنى أن يرجع الزمان للوراء لتعيشه مرة  ثانية؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

*اجاباتك يا  روزتا كانت كلها حلوه و ممتعه ...فى اتظار إجابات  سيرفنت....*
*اسئلتك كانت فرم يا سيرفنت....*
*طلعى فيه كل إلى عملو فيكى اليومين إلى فاتو بقا....مش عزين هفوه تعدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اجاباتك يا  روزتا كانت كلها حلوه و ممتعه ...فى اتظار إجابات  سيرفنت....*
> *اسئلتك كانت فرم يا سيرفنت....*
> *طلعى فيه كل إلى عملو فيكى اليومين إلى فاتو بقا....مش عزين هفوه تعدى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


شكرااا يا قمر لمتابعتك :wub:
وبالنسبة لرومان ما تخافي هو بأيدي أمينة ههههههههههههه
بدأ الإنتقااااااااااام leasantr
ومن أولها كتبتله 30 سؤال :t31:


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
والان حان لحظه الاستماع الي 
فيلم انتقام امرأة
مكنش يومك يا رومان

متابعه


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> والان حان لحظه الاستماع الي
> فيلم انتقام امرأة
> مكنش يومك يا رومان
> ...


مش بيقولو يوم ليك يوم عليك مش كل  يوم معاك ههههههههه 
بدأ إنتقام حواااااااااااااء :kap:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*طبعا صار دوري هلأ أسأل رومان وهو يجاوب   
نبدأ بالأسئلة المتعلقة بالشخصية ... 
أوووووووكي 

1. مين هو رومان بإختصار؟


رومان كان ميتا لكن المسيح أقامة 
 هو شاب مختلف عن أقرانة الى حد ما ...
طيب الى أبعد درجة ...
مثقف , يحب اللغات 
واثق من نفسة الى حد يعتبرة البعض غرور 
محب جدا و لا يخاف ان يعبر عن نفسة 
أسامح كثير لكن الى حد معين ورا هاذ الحد مستحيل أسامح , لي أحلام في الرب أصلي لكي يحققها لي و انا واثق منه تمام الثقة 

. أكثر صفة رائعة فيك؟ ولماذا؟ 

صفة الوفاء و حب المساعدة.

3. أكثر صفة تكره وجودها فيك؟ ولماذا؟

أحيانا للأسف أعطي طيبتي لمن لا يستحقها 



4. صفة تحاول إخفائها خوفا من أن تُلام عليها؟ 
لا يوجد , انا هو انا و ما بنتظر من الآخرين رأيين فيني 



5. هل رومان متسرع في أحكامه وقراراته على الأمور والأشخاص؟

لا أبد , انا حازم أكثر مما متسرع يعني لو شي انا متأكد منو أعملو بدون تردد و لو شي بدو تفكيير فكر في لحتا اوصل لنتيجة


6. ما أكثر شيء يفرح رومان؟ وأكثر شيء يحزن رومان؟

أكثر شي يفرحني هو انني حس انو انا مسيحي بحق و حقيقة مش بس بالأسم و أكثر شي يحزنني هو حياتي في مجتمع عربي يغلب علية الطابع الأسلامي و التخلف للأسف


7. هل رومان متفائل أم متشائم بطبعه؟

"لا مستحيل مع المسيح" عبارة أؤمن بها كثيرا و دائما أرددها بيني و بين نفسي فلا أعرف التشاؤم , صح أحيانا الحياه بتضايق الواحد بس مادام المسيح في قلبي فلا يعوزني شئ

8. هل تعتبر شخصيتك قوية ولا ضعيفة؟

الكثيرين بيقولو انو انا شخصيتي قوية . بالنسبة لرأيي الشخصي بنفسي انا ما أحب المجاملات و احب أقول الحقيقة كما هي بدون تجميل أو رتوش , أعمل الشئ اللي انا بقتنع فية . 

9. ما الشيء يجعل رومان ضعيفا وحزينا؟

الحمد للمسيح لا شي يجعلنني ضعيفا الآن , أحس انو انا قوي بأيماني , صح ما بنكر في لحظات ضعف لكن بتعدي و أرجع أوقف قوي من جديد , اما اللي يخليني حزين هو مرض الأحبة


10. ما الشيء الذي يجعل رومان قويا؟
الصلاه , أحس انها تمدني بالقوة لمواجهة الصعاب في حياتي و أحيانا 
أشياء قد أكون محتارا فيها و عندما أصلي تتضح امامي الأمور و تتبدد الحيرة 

11. ما الشيء الذي يستفز رومان كثيرا؟

التخلف و الجهل في بعض المجتمعات العربية التي يغلب عليها الطابع الاسلامي , أحتقار و أمتهان المرأة و حرييتها و انعدام حرية الأديان , الذي يستفزني بصراحة هي العقول المغييبة التي تفضل العيش بالخرافات بدل معرفة الطريق الحق 



12. ما الشيء الذي يفقد رومان أعصابه؟ 

لا أفقد أعصابي تماما , لكن أحيانا أعصب لما أدور على مفاتيحي و مش بلاقيهن هههههههه




13. ما الشيء الذي يخيف رومان؟
ان أخذل ربي 



14. هل يعرف رومان المستحيل ويصيبه اليأس بسرعة؟ 

أبد , هاد الشي و لا أعرف المستحيل أبدا , أذا بدي شي أعمل من أجل تحقيقة مهما كان صعب 




15. هل أنت راضي عن نفسك؟ وكم نسبة الرضا؟
راضي عن نفسي تمام الرضا  



16. ما هو أكثر شيء بتحس نفسك مبدع وموهوب فيه؟ 
تعلم اللغات , مش طبيعي ابدا بهيدا الشي



17. ما هي الصفة أو التصرف الذي تريد تغييره في نفسك ولكن لم تقدر على تغييره؟ 
اللي بدي غيرو بغيرو حتى لو أخذ وقت طويل بالنهاية بغيرو 




18. هل يبكي رومان وقت الحزن أم أنه يتكبر على دموعه؟

أحيانا عندما أصلي تنزل دموعي دون بكاء و كأنني أبكي من الداخل , لكن وقت الحزن أكون صامت ما بحكي كتير لكن لا ما ببكي




19. صف لنا نفسك بـ 4 كلمات؟ 
حنون , محب , وفي ,صادق



20. كيف يتصرف رومان وقت المشاكل؟ هل يرتبك ويصيبه اليأس أم يفكر ليجد الحلول السريعة؟

ما أرتبك و لااييأس بالعكس بكون هادئ حتى أقدر أفكر بموضوعية لحل المشكلة




21. ما هي طموح وأهداف رومان المستقبلية؟

العيش في مجتمع متمدن و متحضر يحترم حقوق الأنسان و ان أكون أسره و أربي اولادي و بناتي تربية مسيحية جميلة و ان أوفر لهم كل شي أنحرمت انا منو لما كنت طفل .




22. ماذا تفعل وقت ما تكون متضايق وحزين؟ .

أحيانا أسمع موسيقى او ترانيم و أحيانا أسمع الأنجيل المسموع 




23. شخص بتفكر فيه قبل ما تنام؟
يسوع المسيح 

24. ماذا تعني لك هذه الكلمات: 

السماء: كثيرا ما أتطلع فيها و أقول مجدا لك يا رب 
- البحر : بيخليني رومانسي كتير 
- الشمس : أشراقة يوم جديد , و أمل جديد
- القمر : خافت لكنة يضئ مشاعر الحب 
- الحب : من الصعب الأيمان بة الى عندما نلاقيه
- الأسود : شو الأسود ؟ جمع أسد و لا اللون ؟
- الملكوت : أتمنى دخولة 


- 25. ما هو الشي الذي ندمت عليه يوما؟ 
ندمت على تأخر عبوري و تمنيت لو عبرت من زمان 


26. ماذا يعني لك الموت؟ 
لقاء الرب


27. دعوة صادقة من أعماق قلبك لمين بتهديها؟
لكل من يساهم في خلاص نفوس كثيرة .



28. كلمة عتاب، لمن توجهها وما هي؟ 
يا خسارة الوقت اللي ضيعتة معك 

29. ما هي أمنيتك التي لم تتحقق بعد؟ 
المعمودية لكن بأذن المسيح ستتحقق 


30. ما هو الشيء(الموقف) الذي تتمنى أن يرجع الزمان للوراء لتعيشه مرة ثانية؟

لا أفكر كثيرا في الماضي بل أتطلع الى المستقبل 
*

*Any Other Questions ??? *


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

إجابات رائعة منك رومان  
بس مبعرف ليه حسيت نفسي سألتك أسئلة دينية مش شخصية هههههههههه 
إنتظرني في أسئلة أخرى


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إجابات رائعة منك رومان
> بس مبعرف ليه حسيت نفسي سألتك أسئلة دينية مش شخصية هههههههههه
> إنتظرني في أسئلة أخرى



*ههههههه لا أسئلة جدا لطيفة 
و انا بأنتظار المزيد  :t13:
*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

الأسئلة هلأ تتعلق بالصداقة والأصدقاء 

1. هل وجد رومان الصداقة الحقيقية؟
2. هل يؤمن رومان بالصداقة بين الشب والبنت؟ 
3. هل يؤمن رومان بأن الصداقة من الممكن أن تتحول إلى حب والعكس؟ 
4. هل يخبر رومان أصدقائه بكامل تفاصيل حياته؟
5. ماذا يمثل لك الصديق وهل وجوده مهم بالنسبة لك؟ 
6. هل تهتم بتكوين صداقات كثيرة أم يكفيك صديق واحد فقط؟ 
7. هل من الممكن أن تقدم تضحية لصديقك على حساب مصلحتك؟ 
8. هل تمنح أصدقائك الثقة المطلقة؟ 
9. هل من الشرط أن يكونوا أصدقائك في مثل سنك؟ 
10. هل يعلم أحد أصدقائك أنك عابر للمسيحية؟ 
11. هل فقد رومان صديقا يوما وما السبب في ذلك؟
12. هل جُرح رومان من أحد أصدقائه؟ وهل جَرح رومان أحد أصدقائه؟
13. لو أعجب رومان بفتاة ما وإكتشف أن صديقه معجب بنفس الفتاة، كيف يتصرف  رومان بهذه الحالة؟
14. هل يحاول أحد أصدقاء رومان تقليده أو يحاول رومان تقليد أحد أصدقائه؟
15. لو كنت إنت وصديقك مش متفاهمين ولا يوجد بينكما أمور مشتركة هل ستحتفظ  بهذه الصداقة أم تنهيها؟ 
16. لو جرح رومان من أحد أصدقائه ثم جاء هذا الصديق ليطلب العفو من رومان،  فهل رومان لن ينسى ويسامح أم يسامح ولن ينسى أم يسامح وينسى؟
17. ما هي صفات الصديق المثالي بنظر رومان؟ 
18. ما أهم شيء في الصداقة برأيك؟
19. متى تنتهي الصداقة ويستحيل رجوعها بالنسبة لك؟ 
20. أذكر موقف قام به صديق لك وأحزنك كثيرا؟ 
21. أذكر موقف قام به صديق لك وجعلك تفقد أعصابك؟ 
22. أذكر موقف جرحك فيه أحد أصدقائك؟
23. أذكر مغامرة قمت بها مع أصدقائك ولن تنساها أبدا؟
24. لو إنتقد أحد أصدقائك شخصيتك ومظهرك فهل تتقبلها بروح رياضية أم أن  الإنتقاد سيؤثر فيك وفي علاقتك مع هذا الصديق؟
25. ما الأهم في نظر رومان الحب أم الصداقة، ولماذا؟
26. لو إعجب رومان بفتاة ما وأخبر صديقه المقرب فنصحه هذا الصديق بالإبتعاد  عنها وبعد فترة وجد رومان صديقه على علاقة مع نفس الفتاة، فكيف سيتصرف  رومان في هذا الموقف؟ 
27. هل تشاجرت في يوم مع أحد أصدقائك وما سبب هذه المشاجرة؟
28. كيف يختار رومان أصدقائه؟ هل هناك أسس وقواعد يضعها للإختيار أم ماذا؟
29. أذكر لنا موقف محرج حصل بينك وبين أحد أصدقائك؟ 
30. إكتب لنا رسالة قصيرة تود أن تهديها لصديقك؟


تم بعون الله


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*الأسئلة هلأ تتعلق بالصداقة والأصدقاء  

1. هل وجد رومان الصداقة الحقيقية؟
لا 

2. هل يؤمن رومان بالصداقة بين الشب والبنت؟ 
طبعا لكن بشرط ان يكون الطرفان صادقيين مع انفسهن و مع بعضن و ما بيتوهموا شي هوة مش موجود أزا توفرت هيدي الشروط بتكون صداقة حقيقية لأن الشب ممكن يخبر صديقتة الأنثى بأشيا ما بيكون مرتاح يخبرها لشب متلو و كذلك بيتقبل منها النصيحة أحيانا , طبيعتن المختلفة تخليهن واحد يكمل التاني من ناحية الصداقة ازا توفرت الشروط اللي ذكرتا و بشرط آخر انو الشب او البنت ما تستغل هي الصداقة لحتى تحولها لعلاقة عن قصد ..يعني مش خطة !!


3. هل يؤمن رومان بأن الصداقة من الممكن أن تتحول إلى حب والعكس؟ 
من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب شرط ان يكون هيدا الشي يصير بطريقة عفوية و ليس بطريقة مدروسة , يعني لو الشب أرتاح لبنت و بعدين حس انو هيي بتحاول تخلية يحبها من الصعب ان يكون معها لا لصديق و لا كحبيب و لا شي و العكس لو الشب استغل الصداقة لحتى يبني علاقة انا ما بحب هيك بنوب المفروض بيكون صادق بمشاعرو من البداية 


4. هل يخبر رومان أصدقائه بكامل تفاصيل حياته؟
لا أبدا .... 


5. ماذا يمثل لك الصديق وهل وجوده مهم بالنسبة لك؟ 
بصراحة في بعض الاصدقاء وجودهم سلبي طبعا الانسان لازم يكون عندو أصدقاء لأن ما بيزبط هيك يكون وحيد , احيانا بطلع معن و أحكي و أضحك معن , بس مش كل صديق صديق 


6. هل تهتم بتكوين صداقات كثيرة أم يكفيك صديق واحد فقط؟
العلاقات الاجتماعية بالنسبة لألي جزء مهم من نجاح الأنسان , صداقات كثيرة ما بتضر لكن لازم الانسان يكون واقعي في الاشيا اللي بيتوقعها من كل صديق , يعني لو الواحد توقع من كل الاصدقاء بيكونو اوفيا أكيد بالنهاية بينجرح فيعامل كل واحد ع قد مكانتو 

7. هل من الممكن أن تقدم تضحية لصديقك على حساب مصلحتك؟ 
فقط لو كنت متأكد انة هو رح يعمل المتل لو كان الأمر معكوس


8. هل تمنح أصدقائك الثقة المطلقة؟ 
لا


9. هل من الشرط أن يكونوا أصدقائك في مثل سنك؟
لا بالعكس لو كانو أكبر مني أفضل طبعا  


10. هل يعلم أحد أصدقائك أنك عابر للمسيحية؟ 
لا!! 


11. هل فقد رومان صديقا يوما وما السبب في ذلك؟
نعم , فقدت أصدقاء عديدين  لأسباب كتيير أكتر شي  الغيرة .

12. هل جُرح رومان من أحد أصدقائه؟ وهل جَرح رومان أحد أصدقائه؟
نعم جٌرحت من أصدقائي أكثر من مرة و جرحت انا ايضا أكثر من مرة 


13. لو أعجب رومان بفتاة ما وإكتشف أن صديقه معجب بنفس الفتاة، كيف يتصرف رومان بهذه الحالة؟
أعتقد ان في هذة الحالة الخيار بيكون للبنت نفسا , انا لو البنت أختارت صديقي بتقبل الأمر بكل رحابة صدر و روح رياضية , لأن كل شب و أسلوبو فلو انا فشلت انو خليها تحبني أو تختارني أذ	ا هوة فاز بكل عدالة بقلبها بس ألمفروض هوة أيضا لو خسرها ما بيعاديني أو تتأثر الصداقة بسبب هيدا الشي 


14. هل يحاول أحد أصدقاء رومان تقليده أو يحاول رومان تقليد أحد أصدقائه؟
كتير يحاولو يقلدوني رغم انو هم نفسهن بينكرو هيدا الشي و أحيانا أشخاص ما بيحبوني كتير بيحاولو يقلدوني بأشيا ! طبعا انا أبتسم و أقول لنفسي التقليد هو أقوى انواع الأطراء بس انا ما بقلد حدا أبد 

15. لو كنت إنت وصديقك مش متفاهمين ولا يوجد بينكما أمور مشتركة هل ستحتفظ بهذه الصداقة أم تنهيها؟ 
أنهيها , أذا تحولت الصداقة الى سلسلة من الخلافات و التجريح أذا عدمها أحسن بكتير من وجودها 


16. لو جرح رومان من أحد أصدقائه ثم جاء هذا الصديق ليطلب العفو من رومان، فهل رومان لن ينسى ويسامح أم يسامح ولن ينسى أم يسامح وينسى؟
حسب الشي اللي عملو رفيقي , مثلا لو كان شي كبير ممكن أبد ما أسامح لكن لو كان سوء فهم او كلمة قالها و سحبها أوكي بس بيضل علية مؤشر فلو تكررت أكتر من مره هي مو صدفة , هي طبع . و مثلا لو طلبت منة شي و أعتزر أوكي ما في مشكلة لكن لو تكرر هيدا الشي هي دلالة على انو هيدا شخص اناني بدو مصلحتو و بس 


17. ما هي صفات الصديق المثالي بنظر رومان؟ 
الصديق المثالي صادق 100% معي حتى لو الصراحة تجرحني بيقولي و بيريد مصلحتي مثل ما بيريد مصلحتو و أهم شي بيكون صريح معي و يثق فيي مثل ما أوثق فية و تكون شخصيتو قوية و بيفرق بين وقت المزاح و الجد و بيكون مثقف كتير حتى نعرف نحكي مع بعض 


18. ما أهم شيء في الصداقة برأيك؟
الصدق و الوفاء و الأخلاص 


19. متى تنتهي الصداقة ويستحيل رجوعها بالنسبة لك؟ 
عند الكذب و النفاق


20. أذكر موقف قام به صديق لك وأحزنك كثيرا؟ 
مواااااااااااااقف مش واحد ولا تنين , مرة واحد أنهى صداقتنا لأن اللي بيحبها ما كانت بتحبو , طيب يعني انا شو دخلي ! ورا فترة شافها معي فتصور انو انا سبب ضياع حبو !!!! مرضى نفسييين كتيرين 



21. أذكر موقف قام به صديق لك وجعلك تفقد أعصابك؟ 
من الصعب أفقد أعصابي لأني بحس انو العصبية نوع من أنواع الضعف , بس أحيانا برد بحدة أذا الموضوع ما عجبني !!


22. أذكر موقف جرحك فيه أحد أصدقائك؟
هوة مش صديق بمعنى الكلمة بس صار موقف قدامة انا ما كنت في غلطان و هوى حكالي انو الغلط مني , قمت قلتلو شكرا جزيلا و خليت رقم تلفونو بالحجب ! يعني لا بيقدر يرن و لا يرسل و بعيد عن العين و الأذن و القلب 


23. أذكر مغامرة قمت بها مع أصدقائك ولن تنساها أبدا؟
مرة طلعنا من الصبح انا و صديقي و قفلنا موبيلاتنا و درنا شي 4 محافظات بيوم واحد و رجعنا بالليل و لهلا أهالينا ما بيدرو شو عملنا هههههههههه


24. لو إنتقد أحد أصدقائك شخصيتك ومظهرك فهل تتقبلها بروح رياضية أم أن الإنتقاد سيؤثر فيك وفي علاقتك مع هذا الصديق؟
انا أنيق غالبا , يعني ما بطلع لبرات البيت مش مرتب فلو انتقدني في أحتمال انو اللي لابسو انا مش عاجبو و بس لكن لو تكرر أكتر من مرة هيدا الشي مش أنتقاد برئ 


25. ما الأهم في نظر رومان الحب أم الصداقة، ولماذا؟
الحب طبعا لأن بقدر ما تكون الصداقة الحقيقية صعبة نلقيها لكن الحب الحقيقي أصعب أذا هو الاهم و تانيا الحبيبة ممكن كمان تكون صديقة مقربة فلو كانت هيك الواحد بيرتاح كتير لكن مش كل الاصدقاء ممكن يكونو حبايب 


26. لو إعجب رومان بفتاة ما وأخبر صديقه المقرب فنصحه هذا الصديق بالإبتعاد عنها وبعد فترة وجد رومان صديقه على علاقة مع نفس الفتاة، فكيف سيتصرف رومان في هذا الموقف؟ 
انا لما بنعجب بوحدة ما بيهمني رأي الأخرين فيها لأني انا ما كنت انعجبت فيها لو هي كانت مش منيحة أذا انا مستحيل أخذ رأي صديقي بأمور الحب لأنها حياتي انا لوحدي , انا اللي رح كون معاها و انا اللي رح كون حبيبها مو دخل حدا هيدا الشي 


27. هل تشاجرت في يوم مع أحد أصدقائك وما سبب هذه المشاجرة؟
مرة كنا صغار و صار ضرب بيني و بين صديقي بس ما متذكر ليش كان 


28. كيف يختار رومان أصدقائه؟ هل هناك أسس وقواعد يضعها للإختيار أم ماذا؟
أهم شي بيكون مثقف و واعي(يعني مش متخلف) و واثق من نفسة و يكون طيب مع الأخرين 


29. أذكر لنا موقف محرج حصل بينك وبين أحد أصدقائك؟
مواقف كتييييير بس ما أذكر واحد هلا هههههههههه

30. إكتب لنا رسالة قصيرة تود أن تهديها لصديقك؟
بشوفك و نحكي يا %^&&%.....هههههههههههه
*
*
Any Further Questions ???*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2012)

رووووووووعة يا رومان إجاباتك في فقرة الصداقة والأصدقاء 
وشكرااااا لإمتاعنا بهذه الأجوبة المتميزة 
وهلأ صار دور أسئلة الحب  

1. هل وجد رومان الحب الحقيقي؟ 
2. ما هو الحب الحقيقي في نظر رومان؟ 
3. من هي الفتاة التي يضعف أمامها رومان ولا يستطيع مقاومة الوقوع في حبها؟  
4. أذكر لنا الصفات التي ترسمها في خيالك لحبيبتك من حيث الشخصية ومن حيث  الشكل؟ 
5. هل رومان من الأشخاص الذين يعشقون بسرعة؟ 
6. هل من الممكن أن تقع في حب فتاة أكبر منك ببضعة سنوات؟ وما رأيك في  العلاقة بين إثنين بحيث يكون الشاب أصغر من الفتاة؟
7. هل من الممكن أن تكذب على حبيبتك بهدف تجنب الوقوع في المشاكل؟
8. لو أحببت فتاة ومضى على حبكما سنوات وفجأة أصيبت بمرض فهل ستتركها أم  تستمر معها؟ 
9. في رأي رومان هل يأتي الحب مرة واحدة فقط أم من الممكن أن يأتي أكثر من  مرة؟  
10. لو كانت بين رومان وفتاة علاقة حب وفي يوم من الأيام ولسبب ما إفترقوا  وبيوم عرف رومان إنه صديقه يريد أن يبدأ علاقة حب مع نفس الفتاة، فماذا  سيكون شعور رومان في هذه الحالة وكيف ستتصرف؟ 
11. هل يغار رومان على حبيبته؟ وهل يتقبل غيرتها عليه لو كانت تغار عليه  بجنون؟ 
12. متى ينهي رومان علاقته بحبيبته؟ 
13. هل وقع رومان في الحب من طرف واحد؟ 
14. لو إكتشفت بيوم أن حبيبتك تتكلم مع صديق لك وبطريقة ما عرفت أنها معجبه  به وهو أيضا، فكيف ستتصرف .. هل ستتركها له أم ستبذل أقصى جهدك من أجل  إبعادها عنه؟ 
15. هل تؤمن بالمقولة التي تقول" الزواج مقبرة الحب"؟ 
16. هل يستمر الحب طول العمر أم أنه مع الزمن يفتر ويخف بين الطرفين؟ 
17. هل أنت من النوع المتحكم والمتسلط الذي يحاول أن يكون "سي السيد" في  علاقته مع حبيبته؟ 
18. هل من الممكن أن تحب فتاة وأنت تعلم أنها لن تكن لك في يوم من الأيام؟  يعني هل أنت من الأشخاص الذين يحبون من أجل الحب أم من أجل الزواج؟ 
19. ماذا يفضل رومان الزواج التقليدي أم الزواج من بعد قصة حب؟ 
20. هل يشترط في الحب السعادة دائما أم من الممكن أن يمر الطرفان في لحظات  تعاسة وحزن؟ 
21. لو كان رومان يعشق فتاة حد الجنون ومستحيل يتخيل حياته من دونها ويوم  بعد يوم أصبح يشعر أنها تغيرت عليه وخفت مشاعرها تجاهه ولم تعد مثل السابق  معه، فكيف سيتصرف رومان في هذه الحالة؟ 
22. لو إتصلت على حبيبته وأخبرتك أنها في السوق تشتري ملابس وبطريقة ما  عرفت إنها كانت في كافييه مع صديق قديم لها مع العلم أنه لا تربط بينهما  إلا الصداقة لا أكثر ولكنها إضطرت لتقول لك أنها في السوق خوفا من غيرتك  وزعلك، فكيف ستتصرف في هذه الحالة؟ 
23. في رأيك البعد بين الحبيبين هل يخفف من نار الحب أم يزيدها؟ 
24. لو حصل موقف بينك وبين حبيبتك التي لا تستطيع العيش من دونها وهذا  الموقف يتطلب منك الإختيار بين كرامتك وحبيبتك فماذا ستختار؟
25. لو أحببت فتاة كثيرا وأخبرتك أن ماضيها كان مليء بالعلاقات فكيف  ستتصرف؟ هل ستتنازل عن حبها بسبب ماضيها أم ستفتح معها صفحة جديدة وتنسى  الماضي؟ 
26. ما هو الشيء الذي يجرح رومان في علاقته مع حبيبته؟ 
27. هل من الممكن أن يحب رومان فتاة تعرف عليها على الإنترنت لمجرد إعجابه  بأفكارها و دون أن يراها؟ 
28. ما شعور رومان لو وجد أن الفتاة التي عشقها حد الجنون لم تعد تفهمه وهو  لم يعد يفهمها وكيف سيتصرف؟ 
29. لو طلب رومان باسوورد الفيس بوك والإيميل من حبيبته ورفضت إعطائها له،  فكيف ستكون ردة فعل رومان؟ 
30. هل من الممكن أن ينسى رومان قصة حب عاشها في القدم؟ 

وسؤال bounce 
هل يقبل رومان بوجود حبيبة وصديقات بنات له بنفس الوقت؟ أم أنه سيلغي هذه  الصداقات؟ 


Done


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*1. هل وجد رومان الحب الحقيقي؟

لا ...

2. ما هو الحب الحقيقي في نظر رومان؟ 
الحب الحقيقي هو ان الواحد لما بيصحى كل يوم يقول شو بدي أعمل لحتى أخلي هيدا اليوم اسعد يوم بحياه حبيبتي .

3. من هي الفتاة التي يضعف أمامها رومان ولا يستطيع مقاومة الوقوع في حبها؟
يجب أولا ان تكون مسيحية  و ان تكون هي الفتاه الذكية التي تتحدى ذكاء رومان ...المثقفة التي تعرف التكلم و الحوار بأي موضوع يطرح , الضعيفة بأنوثة و ليس بخضوع القوية لكن ليس بتسلط بل بواقعية و تعقل و حزم .

4. أذكر لنا الصفات التي ترسمها في خيالك لحبيبتك من حيث الشخصية ومن حيث الشكل؟ 
ما بتخيّل هيك أشيا كتير ,لازم تكون مؤمنة و بحب انو تكون شخصيتها قوية و ذكية جدا و عملية أكتر من أن تكون عاطفية , و ان لا تكون متسلطة و ان تكون لديها انوثة فائقة و رقي , ان تحب اللغات و الموسيقى و ان تجيد التحاور بأي موضوع ممكن انو ينفتح, بحب المرأة اللي ما تنجرف ورى عاطفتها على حساب الواقع .و ان تفهمني و تعرف التعامل معي .

5. هل رومان من الأشخاص الذين يعشقون بسرعة؟ 
بالعكس , انا واقعي كتير من ناحية الحب و بحس انو لو حبيت وحدة لازم أقولها على مشاعري بس للأسف أحيانا الضروف بتكون أقوى كتير من الحب 

6. هل من الممكن أن تقع في حب فتاة أكبر منك ببضعة سنوات؟ وما رأيك في العلاقة بين إثنين بحيث يكون الشاب أصغر من الفتاة؟
انا بحب هيك شي و ما أمانع بنوب , العمر هوة مجرد رقم لو كان في حب , الطول , و لون البشرة و العمر ما بيهمو قد الحب و التفاهم و الانسجام العاطفي

7. هل من الممكن أن تكذب على حبيبتك بهدف تجنب الوقوع في المشاكل؟
لا , أوقع بمشاكل معها أحسن مما كدب عليها , لأن الواحد أذا كذب مرة ممكن يكدب مرتين و تلاتة و أربعة , في كل علاقة و جود الكذب هو مثل السم اللي بيقتل العلاقة و يخلي أحساس بالذنب جوات اللي بيكدب يعني لو كدبت و بالتالي هيي ضحت من أجلي و نضرتلي و قالت أحبك موت و انا جواتي عارف انو كدبت عليها شو بيصير فيي بداك الموقف ؟؟

8. لو أحببت فتاة ومضى على حبكما سنوات وفجأة أصيبت بمرض فهل ستتركها أم تستمر معها؟
لا طبعا , بكون معها في السراء و الضراء و بالصحة و المرض حتى يفرقنا الموت


9. في رأي رومان هل يأتي الحب مرة واحدة فقط أم من الممكن أن يأتي أكثر من مرة؟ 
ما في قانون للحب , يمكن يجي مرة و مرتين و تلاتة لكن الواحد المفروض يكون عندة الشجاعة و الاستعداد لحتى ما يضيعو من ايدو 

10. لو كانت بين رومان وفتاة علاقة حب وفي يوم من الأيام ولسبب ما إفترقوا وبيوم عرف رومان إنه صديقه يريد أن يبدأ علاقة حب مع نفس الفتاة، فماذا سيكون شعور رومان في هذه الحالة وكيف ستتصرف؟ 
بتمنالهن السعادة . 

11. هل يغار رومان على حبيبته؟ وهل يتقبل غيرتها عليه لو كانت تغار عليه بجنون؟ 
لا مش بجنون لأنو انا ما بحب المجانين هههههه
طبعا أغار عليها بس مش لدرجة انو أحسسها انا مش واثق فيها بس مثلا لو شفتا واقفة مع حدا ما عجبني شكلو و نظراتو ممكن أتدخل و أخذها منو بلباقة و من دون ما حدا يحس , بنفس الحالة أتقبل الغيرة منها لأنها علامة الحب بس لحد معين مش تكتر عن حدا 

12. متى ينهي رومان علاقته بحبيبته؟ 
لو أكتشفت انها كدابة أو خاينة 

13. هل وقع رومان في الحب من طرف واحد؟
لا  

14. لو إكتشفت بيوم أن حبيبتك تتكلم مع صديق لك وبطريقة ما عرفت أنها معجبه به وهو أيضا، فكيف ستتصرف .. هل ستتركها له أم ستبذل أقصى جهدك من أجل إبعادها عنه؟ 

هيدا نفس سؤالي يا روزيتا ليش لحتى تغشي من أسئلتي :a63:! الرجل بحق و حقيقة هو الرجل اللي يقدر يرضي حبيبتة من كل الجهات و في كل الأمور فهيي لو كانت راضيي بحبي و انا عاطيها كل اللي بدياه ما ممكن انو تطلع في حدا تاني , لأنو ببساطة هيي لو من هالنوع ماكنت حبيتا من البداية . اما لو صار اني حسيت هيدا الشي فرضا , بقولها وداعا الى الأبد و خليهن يصطفلو
 

15. هل تؤمن بالمقولة التي تقول" الزواج مقبرة الحب"؟ 

لا بالعكس !!! بس هوي أختبار لقوة الحب امام الزمن , الزواج اللي فية حب مش معناتو انو ما في مشاكل بس هوى تجاوز المشاكل و حلها بالحب , لازم دايما الزوجين مهما كانت المشاكل بيبوسو بعضن قبل النوم و بيقولو تصبح على خير يا أعز انسان رغم المشاكل ...الزواج متل كل شي بالحياه ...فية مشاكل و مش Perfect

16. هل يستمر الحب طول العمر أم أنه مع الزمن يفتر ويخف بين الطرفين؟ 

ما بيفتر و لا يخف , الشغف ممكن يخف مع الزمن بس الحب بحد ذاتو هو أكتر من مجرد علاقة  جسدية و خلاص هوى أنسجام و تفاهم عاطفي بين الأتنين , لكل حب أوقات بيخفت فيها لكن بيرجع مرة تانيا لكن الطرفين لازم يديرو بالن على هيدا الشي و يهتمو بي و يغذو شعلة الحب اللي بينن 

17. هل أنت من النوع المتحكم والمتسلط الذي يحاول أن يكون "سي السيد" في علاقته مع حبيبته؟ 
مش لدرجة سي السيد بس انا ليا الكلمة الأخيرة بس بشرط انو مو بفرض و انما بتفاهم , يعني تكون هيي مقتنعة بقراري لأنو هوى مش قراري لوحدي لأنا أتنين بس نحنا واحد انا و هيي 
برأيي انو المرأه الذكية بيكون ذكائها بأقناع الرجل برغباتها مش بفرض رغباتها عليي , بهي الطريقة تخسر انوثتها , لو كانت ذكية رح تقدر تقنعني بوجهة نظرها و بالتالي أذا كان قراري و لا قرارها النتيجة وحدة , بس انا مش من النوع اللي يقول هيدا قراري و خلص . 

18. هل من الممكن أن تحب فتاة وأنت تعلم أنها لن تكن لك في يوم من الأيام؟ يعني هل أنت من الأشخاص الذين يحبون من أجل الحب أم من أجل الزواج؟ 

الزواج هوى امتداد للحب يعني ما في حب و بس بدون زواج لكن أحياننا تشوف شخص نحاول نتغاضى عن الضروف المستحيلة اللي بينا و بينو لأنو كتير منيح و ذكي بس للأسف أحيانا الضروف بتكون ليها الكلمة الأخيرة و الطرف التاني ما يقتنع بالحب يعمل المستحيل , فنضطر نقول خلص

19. ماذا يفضل رومان الزواج التقليدي أم الزواج من بعد قصة حب؟ 
بعد قصة حب أكيد

20. هل يشترط في الحب السعادة دائما أم من الممكن أن يمر الطرفان في لحظات تعاسة وحزن؟ 
لا طبعا الحب مش قصة خرافية ولا سندريلا الحب في مشاكل كتيرة و ضروف ممكن تسبب حزن الحب هو مش عدم وجود المشاكل بس هو  حل المشاكل و تجاوزها بالحب 

21. لو كان رومان يعشق فتاة حد الجنون ومستحيل يتخيل حياته من دونها ويوم بعد يوم أصبح يشعر أنها تغيرت عليه وخفت مشاعرها تجاهه ولم تعد مثل السابق معه، فكيف سيتصرف رومان في هذه الحالة؟ 

بحس انو مصطلح الحب بجنون يعني (حب +شغف) بالنهاية الشغف يقل و هي نتيجة حتمية و يبقى بس الحب اللي هوة الحب الحقيقي , واقعيا مافي حب بجنون بيضل هيك والا كان العالم كلو مجانين , الرجل لو بحب أمرأه كتير بيتفنن بسعادتها و المرأه تقدر هيدا الشي , أذا حسيت انو مشاعرها فترت تجاهي لازم أعيد حساباتي و أقول انا لازم أقدملها أكتر حتى تكون سعيدة أكتر و سبب سعادتها بيكون سبب سعادتي كمان 

22. لو إتصلت على حبيبته وأخبرتك أنها في السوق تشتري ملابس وبطريقة ما عرفت إنها كانت في كافييه مع صديق قديم لها مع العلم أنه لا تربط بينهما إلا الصداقة لا أكثر ولكنها إضطرت لتقول لك أنها في السوق خوفا من غيرتك وزعلك، فكيف ستتصرف في هذه الحالة؟ 
متل ما قلت المفروض انو تخبرني انو هيدا الصديق و هي بدا تشوفو انا مش تروح من ورا ضهري تقابلو  لأنها بهيدا التصرف رح تخلي مجال للشك و المفروض انها تكون صادقة معي متل ما انا صادق معها ,بس مش رح أعمل مشكلة كبيرة معها يعني رح أزعل عليها و خليها تراضيني شي 7 أيام و راها أسامحها هههههههههه,بس يا ويلها لو كررتها بقلها الباب بيفوّت جمل  ,


23. في رأيك البعد بين الحبيبين هل يخفف من نار الحب أم يزيدها؟ 
مش بيزبط ان يكونون بعيدين أبد ...

24. لو حصل موقف بينك وبين حبيبتك التي لا تستطيع العيش من دونها وهذا الموقف يتطلب منك الإختيار بين كرامتك وحبيبتك فماذا ستختار؟

الحب الحقيقي أقوى من أي شعور تاني الا الايمان ..
فلو حصل هيدا الموقف ممكن أفكر أدوس ع كرامتي من أجل الحب بس مش يتكرر ....

25. لو أحببت فتاة كثيرا وأخبرتك أن ماضيها كان مليء بالعلاقات فكيف ستتصرف؟ هل ستتنازل عن حبها بسبب ماضيها أم ستفتح معها صفحة جديدة وتنسى الماضي؟ 
ههههههه انا مش رح حب وحدة انا ما عارف ماضيها لو كانت مثلا مطلقة او مخطوبة و لغت الخطوبة شي و ان تكون صاحبة علاقات و هيك أشيا لا طبعا
 

26. ما هو الشيء الذي يجرح رومان في علاقته مع حبيبته؟ 
الكذب و الخيانة 

27. هل من الممكن أن يحب رومان فتاة تعرف عليها على الإنترنت لمجرد إعجابه بأفكارها و دون أن يراها؟
الكلمات أحيانا بتعبر كتير عن الشخص و أحيانا الكلمات بتدخل جوات القلب و بيحب القلب لكن متل هيك حب ما بيعيش أذا ظل بس عن طريق المسنجر و السكايب و هيك أشيا لازم بيكون لقاء بالواقع لحتى يوصل لمرحلة حب حقيقي واقعي ممكن أبني علية مستقبل بس أذا هيدا الأحتمال مش موجود فهيدا الحب ما رح يعيش 

28. ما شعور رومان لو وجد أن الفتاة التي عشقها حد الجنون لم تعد تفهمه وهو لم يعد يفهمها وكيف سيتصرف؟ 

و كيف انا عشقتها و هيي ما بتفهمني ؟ أكيد في شي غلط لو صار هيدا الشي فجأة أحتمال انا تغيرت عليها و مش حاس بحالي أو هيي عندها مشكلة من نوع أخر , المهم أعيد حساباتي و ما ألومها مباشرة هيك بس براجع نفسي و شوف ممكن انا غلطت او قصرت بحقها و أعطيها حنيية أكتر و وقت أكتر حتى أرجع الامور متل ما كانت .

29. لو طلب رومان باسوورد الفيس بوك والإيميل من حبيبته ورفضت إعطائها له، فكيف ستكون ردة فعل رومان؟ 

أذا هيي معي و بحبها و تحبني ...لشو داعي الباسوورد؟؟؟ انا مش رح أطلب الباسوورد اساسا 

30. هل من الممكن أن ينسى رومان قصة حب عاشها في القدم؟ 
طبعا ... الزمن بيداوي كل الجروح 
وسؤال bonus 
هل يقبل رومان بوجود حبيبة وصديقات بنات له بنفس الوقت؟ أم أنه سيلغي هذه الصداقات؟ 
طبعا , أغلب و أعز صديقاتي هن بنات بحبن متل أخواتي .لا ما بلغي هيك صداقات لأني واثق من مشاعري تجاه كل صديقة و بنفس الوقت واثق من مشاعر الصديقة انها تحبني كأخ*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

إجاباتك جميله و ممتعه يا سرفنت 
متابعه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

*



. أذكر لنا الصفات التي ترسمها في خيالك لحبيبتك من حيث الشخصية ومن حيث الشكل؟ 
ما بتخيّل هيك أشيا كتير ,لازم تكون مؤمنة و بحب انو تكون شخصيتها قوية و ذكية جدا و عملية أكتر من أن تكون عاطفية , و ان لا تكون متسلطة و ان تكون لديها انوثة فائقة و رقي , ان تحب اللغات و الموسيقى و ان تجيد التحاور بأي موضوع ممكن انو ينفتح, بحب المرأة اللي ما تنجرف ورى عاطفتها على حساب الواقع .و ان تفهمني و تعرف التعامل معي .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هو ده إلى يقولو عليه السهل الممتنع...هههههههه اقوم اصلى لك من دلوقتى تلاقيها هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



إجاباتك جميله و ممتعه يا سرفنت 
متابعه

أنقر للتوسيع...


الرب يباركك و شكرا لردك و متابعتك 
أعتقد ان في أسئلة اليوم كمان 

:flowers:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

اسئله جمييله يا روزيتا  ..متااابعه لكم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*



			هو ده إلى يقولو عليه السهل الممتنع...هههههههه اقوم اصلى لك من دلوقتى تلاقيها هههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ليكي هيدا من ذوقك يا أختي ههههههههه
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



اسئله جمييله يا روزيتا  ..متااابعه لكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ليش هيك بتشجعيها :act23:*
*
هههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2012)

كالعادة إجابات مميزة من رومان  
  والأن مع الأسئلة العامة (من هنا وهناك) ..... 

  1. ما هو لونك المفضل؟
  2. هل يهتم رومان بالأبراج؟ 
  3. هل يمارس رومان التمارين الرياضية؟ وما هي الرياضة التي يمارسها كثيرا؟
  4. كيف يقضي رومان وقته؟ يعني إحكيلنا تفاصيل يومك؟
  5. إذكر لنا 3 أشياء لا تستطيع الخروج من المنزل من دونها؟ 
  6. من الأشخاص الذين يبتعد رومان عنهم؟ 
  7. من الأشخاص الذين يتقرب رومان منهم؟
  8. هل يتقبل رومان النصيحة من أحد أم أنه يبقى مصرا على رأيه؟
  9. هل يفضل الرومان الخروج أم البقاء في المنزل؟
  10. هل يمتلك رومان سيارة، وهل يستخدمها كثيرا حتى لأقرب المسافات؟ 
  11. ما هي الأماكن التي يحب رومان التواجد فيها كثيرا؟
  12. ما المكان الذي يشعر فيه رومان بالراحة والإطمئنان؟ 
  13. ما المكان الذي يزعج رومان ولا يحب التواجد فيه؟ 
  14. ما أكثر المواقع التي يتردد عليها رومان في الإنترنت؟ 
  15. هل يساعد رومان في الأعمال المنزلية؟ أم يعتبرها فقط للنساء؟ 
  16. إحكيلنا 3 أمنيات تتمنى حصولها لك اليوم قبل الغد؟
  17. إذكر لنا 5 ترانيم تستمع إليها كثيرا؟ 
  18. هل نجاح أحد أصدقاء رومان وتميزه عنه يثير غيرته؟ 
  19. هل حاول رومان التبشير بالمسيح بعيدا عن الإنترنت؟ يعني في الواقع؟
 20. هل لدى رومان أصدقاء كثيرين؟
 21. هل يفضل رومان العلاقات الإجتماعية الكثيرة أم أنه يميل إلى الوحدة؟ 
 22. أذكر لنا 4 عيوب فيك؟ 
 23. ما هو اليوم الذي يقول عنه رومان "إنه ليوم تعيس"؟
 24. ما هي المواقف التي يلجأ فيها رومان للكذب؟ 
 25. ما هو شعارك في الحياة؟
 26. هل يفكر رومان كثيرا أم أنه يترك الأمور تسير كما هي؟ 
 27. ماذا تعني لك الحياة؟ وهل تحبها؟
 28. هل يصيب رومان اليأس والإكتئاب بسرعة؟ وما هي الأمور أو الأشياء التي  تجعله  حزينا مكتئبا؟ 
 29. ما هي هوايات رومان المفضلة؟
  30. كلمة لمن كتبت الأسئلة؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*بما انو انى عراقي  خلي نجرب نجاوب بالعراقي ههههههه
1.ما هو لونك المفضل؟


الأسود و الأحمر 
2. هل يهتم رومان بالأبراج؟ 
لا بس مرات أقراها بس هيچي اتونس 

3. هل يمارس رومان التمارين الرياضية؟ وما هي الرياضة التي يمارسها كثيرا؟
اي چنت گبل العب طوبة هواية و تنس , أحب المشي و التمارين السويدية (Push ups and Crunches)

4. كيف يقضي رومان وقته؟ يعني إحكيلنا تفاصيل يومك؟
أگعد الصبح و أصلي و أروح أسوى گهوة و تالي أروح يا على الشغل يا على مكان ثاني أتسوگ و أجيب المسواگ أخلية بالثلاجة و أصفط و أعدل البيت أذا يحتاج تنظيف أو ترتيب و تالي أفتح نت و أشوف شكو ماكو و أچييك أيميلاتي أشوف أذا أكو جديد , و أشوف منو مخابرني و شي يريد. يتصلون بيه أصدقائي باليل يگولون يالا خلي نطلع أگولهم وين أذا عجبني اطلع و أذا ما عجبني أگلهم مالي خلگ

5. إذكر لنا 3 أشياء لا تستطيع الخروج من المنزل من دونها؟ 
الموبايل 
الهدوم 
الگلادة اللي بيها الصليب

6. من الأشخاص الذين يبتعد رومان عنهم؟ 
أي شخص متخلف 
7. من الأشخاص الذين يتقرب رومان منهم؟
أذا واحد مثقف و منفتح فكريا 

8. هل يتقبل رومان النصيحة من أحد أم أنه يبقى مصرا على رأيه؟
أحس انو النصيحة لازم الواحد ما ينطيها الا أذا المقابل طلبها بس لو واحد گلي نصيحة أشوف أذا عجبتني اوكي و أذا ما عجبتني أغلّس  

9. هل يفضل الرومان الخروج أم البقاء في المنزل؟
حسب البلد العايش فية آني 

10. هل يمتلك رومان سيارة، وهل يستخدمها كثيرا حتى لأقرب المسافات؟
 لا
11. ما هي الأماكن التي يحب رومان التواجد فيها كثيرا؟
حلم حياتي أتواجد بكنيسة
الگهوة حلوة أو مطعم شوية مرتب ..

12. ما المكان الذي يشعر فيه رومان بالراحة والإطمئنان؟
الكنيسة , بمجرد تفكيري فيها وأشوف صور لها أحس بسلام
 
13. ما المكان الذي يزعج رومان ولا يحب التواجد فيه؟ 
المساجد 

14. ما أكثر المواقع التي يتردد عليها رومان في الإنترنت؟ 
تحميل أغاني و يوتيوب و منتدى الكنيسة و ويكيبيديا 

15. هل يساعد رومان في الأعمال المنزلية؟ أم يعتبرها فقط للنساء؟ 
بالعكس اني أطبخ و انظف و أكنس و أمسح الارض و ما عندي هيچي سوالف يعني ما عندي هذا عمل مرا و لا رجال


16. إحكيلنا 3 أمنيات تتمنى حصولها لك اليوم قبل الغد؟
صعب لأن اليوم شارف على الانتهاء 

17. إذكر لنا 5 ترانيم تستمع إليها كثيرا؟
Eve Maria 
O come All Faithful 
Hallelujah 
 اليك السلام .
يا أم الله

18. هل نجاح أحد أصدقاء رومان وتميزه عنه يثير غيرته؟ 
اي ,هواية

19. هل حاول رومان التبشير بالمسيح بعيدا عن الإنترنت؟ يعني في الواقع؟
لا,بس مرات أسولف بالبيت و انتقد الاسلام بشدة  

20. هل لدى رومان أصدقاء كثيرين؟
نعم 

21. هل يفضل رومان العلاقات الإجتماعية الكثيرة أم أنه يميل إلى الوحدة؟
أحب الخصوصية هواية , أنا أطلع وية أصدقائي بس أحب هماتين يكون ألي وقت لنفسي  
22. أذكر لنا 4 عيوب فيك؟
أنطي طيبتي لمن لا يستحق 
أنجرح من شخص أذا انا أحبة هواية 
أفكر هواية 
و ما أدري شنو بعد 

23. ما هو اليوم الذي يقول عنه رومان "إنه ليوم تعيس"؟
أذا چانت أمي مريضة 

24. ما هي المواقف التي يلجأ فيها رومان للكذب؟ 
حاول ما أچذب لأني أكره الچذب هواية بس أراوغ بالحچي حتى ما أچذب أحيانا عند الضرورة القصوى 

25. ما هو شعارك في الحياة؟
"لا مستحيل مع المسيح"
"انا أثق بالرب"

26. هل يفكر رومان كثيرا أم أنه يترك الأمور تسير كما هي؟ 
أي أفكر هواية بالأمور

27. ماذا تعني لك الحياة؟ وهل تحبها؟
هي سلسلة من الأختبارات مع الرب ,اي, طبعا أحبها 

28. هل يصيب رومان اليأس والإكتئاب بسرعة؟ وما هي الأمور أو الأشياء التي تجعله حزينا مكتئبا؟ 
لا ماكو يأس ابدا لأني واثق بربي بس مرات أحزن من أشوف شخص أحبة مريض


29. ما هي هوايات رومان المفضلة؟
تعلم اللغات و الموسيقى و القراءة و لو ممكن ألعب و أطور مهاراتي بالتنس 

30. كلمة لمن كتبت الأسئلة؟
أه , انا عراقي بكتب شامي لأن العراقي صعب الكتابة و في حروف نستخدمها ما موجودة بالكيبورد و صعب القرءة و مش سهل الفهم و بالفصحى مش حلو كتير:act23: 
*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2012)

> *30. كلمة لمن  كتبت الأسئلة؟
> أه , انا عراقي بكتب شامي لأن العراقي صعب الكتابة و  في حروف نستخدمها ما موجودة بالكيبورد و صعب القرءة و مش سهل الفهم و  بالفصحى مش حلو كتير:act23: *



طيب وهو المطلوب 
أنا حكيت هيك عمدا عشان أخليك تحكي عراقي لأنها كلش لهجة حلوة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *30. كلمة لمن كتبت الأسئلة؟*
> *أه , انا عراقي بكتب شامي لأن العراقي صعب الكتابة و في حروف نستخدمها ما موجودة بالكيبورد و صعب القرءة و مش سهل الفهم و بالفصحى مش حلو كتير:act23: *


:34ef::34ef::34ef::34ef:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2012)

ليه بس عراقى --- هو الواحد فاهم العربى العادى علشان نخش فى عراقى كمان هههههههههههههه
بس حلو انك تكتب بطلاقه و انت عارف انك مش كتير هيفهموك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليه بس عراقى --- هو الواحد فاهم العربى العادى علشان نخش فى عراقى كمان هههههههههههههه
> بس حلو انك تكتب بطلاقه و انت عارف انك مش كتير هيفهموك



*أي لأن أكو ناس گالو ليش تحچي شامي فخلاص بعد بطلت راح أحچي كلة عراقي هههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2012)

بعد الإجابات المميزة من رومان وبعد ما إتعلمنا العراقي شوي 
منيجي للجولة التانية من الأسئلة العامة (من هنا وهناك) :: 

1. هل يتمنى رومان أن يرجع طفلا؟ 
2. إكتب لنا ما الذي ميز كل مرحلة من حياتك: 
 - الطفولة:
 - المراهقة: 
 - الشباب: 
3. ما الهدية التي ترغب بها وبشدة؟
4. لو طلعت رحلة على البحر وأمامك خيار لتأخذ شخص واحد فقط، فمن سيكون؟
5. لو فتح المجال أمامك لتقابل 4 شخصيات تاريخية، من ستكون؟ وماذا ستقول  لها؟ 
6. من هو الشخص الذي ترتاح عندما تراه او تكلمه؟ 
7. كيف ينظر الناس لرومان؟
8.أذكر لنا مشكلة حدثت معك وتجاوزتها بنجاح؟
9. أذكر لنا 3 مواقف حصلت معك ولن تنساها أبدا؟ 
10. ما الكلمات التي تقولها لنفسك وتشجعك كثيرا؟
11. كلمة قلتها وتمنيت لو تستطيع سحبها؟ 
12. متى يلوم رومان نفسه؟
13. "مستحيل أنساك" لمين بتقولها؟ 
14.ميزة فيك تشعر أنها تميزك عن باقي البشر؟ 
15. الفضول وحب الإستطلاع هل هي موجودة في رومان؟ وهل يراها ميزة أم عيب؟ 
16. قيم لنا نفسك من 10؟ 
17. أخر مرة بكيت فيها متى كانت ولماذا؟ 
18. أذكر لنا موقف ضحكت فيه من قلبك؟ 
19. من الشخص الذي تتمنى أن يأخذ فرحك حتى لا تراه حزينا؟ 
20. متى كان أسعد يوم في حياتك؟ 
21. دولة تتمنى زيارتها؟ 
22. كم ساعة يجلس فيها رومان على الإنترنت؟
23. لو إتيحت الفرصة أمام رومان ليغير شيء في مظهره، فماذا سيكون هذا  الشيء؟
24. لو كنت تستطيع تغيير إسمك الحقيقي، فما الإسم الذي ستختاره؟ 
25. ما هو السؤال الذي يسأله الأخرون لرومان ويغضبه؟
26. هل تعتقد أن حظك سيء؟ 
27. هل هزمك حزنك في يوم من الأيام؟ 
28. هل رومان جريء؟ ومتى يفقد رومان جرأته؟ 
29. من هو الشخص الذي لا ترفض له طلبا؟ 
30. بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الأن؟ 
31. حكمة تؤمن بها وبشدة؟ 
32. حمامة زاجل وقفت عند نافذتك وتحمل رسالة من شخص مجهول فممن تتمنى أن تكون؟ 
33. شخص تكرهه وبشدة، من هو؟ 
34. موقف أو شيء صدم رومان كثيرا؟ 
35. " إنت كل شيء بحياتي" عبارة لمين بتقولها؟ 


Done 
وخلاص هالمرة جاوب بالشامي يا رومان 
مش عشاني عشان الأعضاء ههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*وخلاص هالمرة جاوب بالشامي يا رومان 

مش مشكلة 
:spor2:

1. هل يتمنى رومان أن يرجع طفلا؟

أحيانا 

2. إكتب لنا ما الذي ميز كل مرحلة من حياتك: 

- الطفولة:براءة
- المراهقة: شقاوة و هيصة 
- الشباب: رؤية الطريق الصحيح



3. ما الهدية التي ترغب بها وبشدة؟
أن تتيسر معموديتي 



4. لو طلعت رحلة على البحر وأمامك خيار لتأخذ شخص واحد فقط، فمن سيكون؟
أحد أصدقائي

5-لو فتح المجال أمامك لتقابل 4 شخصيات تاريخية، من ستكون؟ وماذا ستقول لها؟ 
البابا المتنيح يوحنا بولس الثاني : أقول لة أنت مصدر ألهام للكثيرين 
أبراهام لينكولن : كيف أستطعت أن ترى الصواب في تلك المرحلة الصعبة 
فرانكلين ديلانو روزفلت : كيف أستطعت أن تواجة حربا من كرسييك المتحرك
لودفينج فان بيتهوفن : بكلمة شوي عن الموسيقي أو بكتبلة و يجاوبني لأنو أطرش هههههههه

6. من هو الشخص الذي ترتاح عندما تراه او تكلمه؟ 
شخص عزيز علي كتير: 


7. كيف ينظر الناس لرومان؟
ينظرون لة كشخص جذاب , أنيق,مثقف و متميّز عن الأخرين نوعا ما 


8.أذكر لنا مشكلة حدثت معك وتجاوزتها بنجاح؟


مرة من المرات كنا في المدرسة و كنت أدخن سيكارة في رمضان , شافني المدير و عطاني الملف تبعي و قال انا مابدياك تكون طالب بمدرستي لك شو !!!بتدخن و برمضان !!!! مش حرام !!! و طردني , رحت لواحد صاحب محل كنت بعرفو و حكيتلو الموقف و قلتلو أعمل حالك ع انك خالى و روح كلم المدير , راح كلم المديرو قلة انا خال الولد و المدير خبرو عن اللي صار , التفت علي صاحب المحل و قالي "لك شو انتة ما بتخجل تدخن و انت هيك صغير و برمضان كمان انا بفرجيك اليوم!" و أستسمح المدير و قبلني المدير. 


9. أذكر لنا 3 مواقف حصلت معك ولن تنساها أبدا؟ 


*مرة من المرات ركبت تكسي و أكتشفت انو سواق التكسي ما بيحكي عربي و لا أنجليزي و انا ما بعرف أحكي معو و قلتلو ع المكان اللي بدي اوصلو قام يهز براسة انو هوة عارف المكان و ظل يسوق شي ساعة و انا بقلو اسم المكان مرة و مرتين و تلاتة و هو يحرك راسة أنا افتكرت انو ما بيعرف وين المكان لكن فجأه وقف السياره و أشار بيدة و كنا في داك المكان بالضبط!!! شكرتة كتير وأعطيتو الأجرة راح يضحك و انا كمان ضحكت .

*مرة أنعزمت في شي مكان كانو عاملين قعدة عرب و فنجان و دلة و هيك أشيا , و كنت انا الوحيد اللي لابس تي شرت و جينز قعدو يتطلعو فيني حسبوني أجنبي 


*مرة من المرات كنت صغيور و رسمت صليب ع أيدي , و عرفوا أهلي و زعلو عليي كتيير و وبهدوليلي حالي و انا أستغربت لأنو كنت بعدني طفل و ما عرفت ليش هي ردة الفعل العنيفة , و صاروا ما بيحكو معي و بينضرولي و كأنما عملت جريمة , وقتا ما كنت بعرف انو رمز الخلاص هيك بيمثل رعب للمسلمين.


10. ما الكلمات التي تقولها لنفسك وتشجعك كثيرا؟
"أيضا أذا سرت في ظل وادي الموت لا أخشى شيئا لأنك انت معي"

كلمة قلتها وتمنيت لو تستطيع سحبها؟ 
"خلينا نبدي بداية جديدة و ننزع الأحقاد من قلوبنا" 
قلتا لواحد ما بيستاهل تسامحي و محبتي 

12. متى يلوم رومان نفسه؟
من أساوي شي أحس ان ربي مش راضي علية



13. "مستحيل أنساك" لمين بتقولها؟ 
لربي 


14.ميزة فيك تشعر أنها تميزك عن باقي البشر؟ 
طيبة القلب و حب المساعدة أحسها نادرة كتير 



15. الفضول وحب الإستطلاع هل هي موجودة في رومان؟ وهل يراها ميزة أم عيب؟ 
موجودة و راسخة فية كمان و هيي ميزة مش عيب ابد




16. قيم لنا نفسك من 10؟ 
20 من 10 ههههههههه



17. أخر مرة بكيت فيها متى كانت ولماذا؟
انا بتنزل دموعي كتير من دون ما أبكي 
تنزل دموعي في صلاتي 
و نزلت دموعي عندما كتبت شهادتي 
بس أخر مرة أنتحبت و بكيت في طفولتي لما حسيت انو ما في حدا بيفهمني 


18. أذكر لنا موقف ضحكت فيه من قلبك؟ 
زمان صارلي ما ضحكت من كل قلبي ....



19. من الشخص الذي تتمنى أن يأخذ فرحك حتى لا تراه حزينا؟ 
أمي



20. متى كان أسعد يوم في حياتك؟ 
بعدة هيدا اليوم ما أجا (وهو يوم المعمودية) 


21. دولة تتمنى زيارتها؟ 
الولايات المتحدة


22. كم ساعة يجلس فيها رومان على الإنترنت؟
حسب وقت الفراغ 



23. لو إتيحت الفرصة أمام رومان ليغير شيء في مظهره، فماذا سيكون هذا الشيء؟
ولا شي 



24. لو كنت تستطيع تغيير إسمك الحقيقي، فما الإسم الذي ستختاره؟ 
هوة انا لازم في يوم من الأيام أغيير أسمي رسميا لأن أسمي لا يدل على اني مسيحي لكن ما أقدر قول شو الأسم هون 


25. ما هو السؤال الذي يسأله الأخرون لرومان ويغضبه؟
ما في سؤال بيغضبني كتير 


26. هل تعتقد أن حظك سيء؟ 
لا أبدا , الأنسان هوة اللي يصنع حظة


27. هل هزمك حزنك في يوم من الأيام؟ 
هوة في ايام انا بكون حزين بس دايما أنتصر انا ع الحزن


28. هل رومان جريء؟ ومتى يفقد رومان جرأته؟ 
نعم انا جرئ و أحيانا جرأتي بمواقف ما لازم كون فيها جرئ بس انا ما بتخلى عن هيدا الشي 


29. من هو الشخص الذي لا ترفض له طلبا؟
ما في هيك شخص بحياتي و لا رح يكون 

30. بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الأن؟ 
و لا شي 

31. حكمة تؤمن بها وبشدة؟ 
“Don’t Give up for tomorrow is a bran new day”




32. حمامة زاجل وقفت عند نافذتك وتحمل رسالة من شخص مجهول فمن تتمنى أن تكون؟
صديقة لي .... 


33. شخص تكرهه وبشدة، من هو؟ 
محمد : النبي الدجّال


34. موقف أو شيء صدم رومان كثيرا؟ 
عندما تعترف أمرأة انها ناقصة لأن شخصا جاهلا يقول هذا عنهاا 


35. " إنت كل شيء بحياتي" عبارة لمين بتقولها؟ 
ألى ربي الصالح القدوس 


 Done , Any Further questions ? 






*


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

وهلأ صار وقت الأسئلة المتعلقة في الأعضاء

+ وزع الصفات التالية على أعضاء المنتدى: 
- حنون
- بريء
- رائع
- مثقف
- هادئ
- فريد من نوعه
- موهوب
- عصبي
- مواضيعه هادفة
- طيب جدا
- حساس
- مشاغب 
- ذكي 
- دلوع 
- محاور متميز 
- فرحان 
- متواضع
- صاحب قلم متميز 
- صاحب شخصية قوية 
- وجوده بركه للمنتدى 
- ملاك المنتدى 
- نجم من النجوم في المنتدى
- من دونه المنتدى لا يسوى شيء
- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير
- عضو يثير إهتمامك
- عضو تعتبره الأميز في المنتدى
- عضو تريد إصطحابه معك لحفلة 
- عضو يثير غيرتك 
- عضو تتمنى أن لا يغيب أبدا 
- عضو تتمنى أن تراه شخصيا 
- عضو تحسه قريب منك 
- عضو وجوده يبعث في نفسك الراحة
- عضو تفكيره بيعجبك 


Done


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أي لأن أكو ناس گالو ليش تحچي شامي فخلاص بعد بطلت راح أحچي كلة عراقي هههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههه لا ارجوك  بلاش* *تحچي عراقى ههههههههه مو راح افهم شىء هههههههه بس بفهم بالفهلوه هههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليكى يا روزتا  هههههههههههه انا شايفا الاسئله نااازله ترخ فرم...اى نعم servant بيتحايل على بعضها و بيرد بزكاء  بس  بتاخدى بحقق ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

* الأسئلة المتعلقة في الأعضاء

+ وزع الصفات التالية على أعضاء المنتدى: 
- حنون Candy Shop
- بريءServant Of Christ:36_22_25::
- رائع بايبل333
- مثقف ++ كيرلس ++
- هادئ  Dona Nabil
- فريد من نوعه Molka Molkan
- موهوب !! Coptic Lion !!
- عصبي Rosetta
- مواضيعه هادفة Critic 
- طيب جدا- اليعازر
- حساس Violet Fragrance
- مشاغب  MeTooههههههه (بمزح لا تزعل :flowers
- ذكي ألياس السرياني 
- دلوع Rosetta
- محاور متميز apostle.paul
- فرحان Rania79 
- متواضع الكثير لديهم تواضع 
- صاحب قلم متميز Gospel Life
- صاحب شخصية قوية My Rock
- وجوده بركه للمنتدى  مكرم زكى شنوده
- ملاك المنتدى حبو اعدائكم
- نجم من النجوم في المنتدى -  !! MiNa ElbataL !! 
- من دونه المنتدى لا يسوى شيء-؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:shutup22:
- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير- صوت صارخ
- عضو يثير إهتمامك - ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:shutup22:
- عضو تعتبره الأميز في المنتدى - في كثار متميزين
- عضو تريد إصطحابه معك لحفلة - MAJI
- عضو يثير غيرتك - و لا حدا بس مرات أحسد روزيتا هههههههه:new6:
- عضو تتمنى أن لا يغيب أبدا - جميع من ذكر هنا 
- عضو تتمنى أن تراه شخصيا - لا يوجد عضو بالتحديد 
- عضو تحسه قريب منك - MAJI 
- عضو وجوده يبعث في نفسك الراحة - حبو أعدائكم 
- عضو تفكيره بيعجبك --؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:shutup22:Rosettaههههههه
:flowers:
Any Further Questions ?
*


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

*- عصبي Rosetta
**- دلوع Rosetta
**- عضو تفكيره  بيعجبك - Rosetta
**- عضو يثير غيرتك  - و لا حدا بس مرات أحسد روزيتا هههههههه:new6:
مرررررررسي يا رومان 
وعلى فكرة صار بدها خرزة زرقا هههههههههه
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2012)

> *- ملاك المنتدى حبو اعدائكم*
> *عضو وجوده يبعث في نفسك الراحة - حبو أعدائكم *


 
اشكرك  servo  :love34::love34::love34::love34:
:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:اشكرك بجد على هذا  الكلام المحرج هههههههه
  مش عارفا اعلق ما هذا الإحراج...كولو منك يا روزيتا هههههههه
:give_rose اشكرك


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

> *- عضو تفكيره  بيعجبك --؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:shutup22:*


ليش عدلت ههههههههه
شو بطل تفكيري يعجبك ؟؟؟ *:shutup22:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> *- عصبي Rosetta
> **- دلوع Rosetta
> **- عضو تفكيره  بيعجبك - Rosetta
> **- عضو يثير غيرتك  - و لا حدا بس مرات أحسد روزيتا هههههههه:new6:
> ...



*في العراق بيسموها ام سبع عيون ههههههههههههه *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ليش عدلت ههههههههه
> شو بطل تفكيري يعجبك ؟؟؟ *:shutup22:*



*بمزح معك عشان عرفت انتي invisible :new6:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك  servo  :love34::love34::love34::love34:
> :16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:اشكرك بجد على هذا  الكلام المحرج هههههههه
> مش عارفا اعلق ما هذا الإحراج...كولو منك يا روزيتا هههههههه
> :give_rose اشكرك



*تستحقين و بجدارة كمان 
الرب يباركك :flowers:*


----------



## MAJI (24 يناير 2012)

* عضو تريد إصطحابه معك لحفلة - MAJI *
*عضو تحسه قريب منك - MAJI *
شكرا خادم المسيح على هاذي الصفات 
يشرفني ان اكون قريب منك وخاصة في معموديتك 
وراها نروح للحفلة ونحتفل بهالفرحة العظيمة
الرب يقرب موعدها 
يارب


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

ولسه مع الأسئلة المتعلقة بأعضاء المنتدى: 
+ أذكر صفة أو أكثر تميز كل من الأعضاء التاليين : 

apostle.paul
أنجيلا
++ كيرلس ++
My Rock
Dona Nabil
عبود عبده عبود
مكرم زكى شنوده
AL MALEKA HELANA
!! MiNa ElbataL !!
المفدى بالدم
Critic
!! Coptic Lion !!
Rosetta
‏rania79
بايبل333
حبو اعدائكم
Gospel Life
Servant Of Christ
حنا السرياني
Molka Molkan
صوت صارخ
MeToo
^_^mirna
Violet Fragrance
صوت الرب
tasoni queena
The Antiochian
فادي الكلداني
marcelino
+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
candy shop
مونيكا 57
اليعازر
MAJI​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*apostle.paul : 
باحث رائع ولة خبرة كبيرة في الحوار , لة معرفة كبيرة في علم اللاهوت و النقد النصي , متمييز بكل ما للكلمة من معنى .

أنجيلا : 
طيبة القلب و علمتني كلمة جديدة "سقرامة" و أستخدم هي الكلمة مع روزيتا أحيانا.

++ كيرلس ++:
محاور رائع و نجم بارز و لة مواضيع جميلة كثيرة .

My Rock

الزعيم كلنا مدينين لة لأدارة هذا المنتدى بحكمة 

Dona Nabil

ما تعاملت معها كثير لكني أحس انها هادئة و حكيمة 
و اسمها مكتوب باللون البرتقالي دائما ههههههه.

عبود عبده عبود :
عضو خفيف الدم كثير و مشاركاتة ممتعة جدا و هو أيضا عابر , أصلي كي ينال المعمودية .

مكرم زكى شنوده : 
أستاذ محاور,أعتبرة كنز من كنوز المنتدى , يمتلك من العلم و الثقافة القدر الكبير مما يجعل كل رد من ردودة يستحق الثناء و التقييم .

AL MALEKA HELANA 
صاحبة ذوق رفيع جدا 

!! MiNa ElbataL !!
أحس انة عارف الحياه كويس من ردودة أحيانا و أحسة راجل بكل معنى الكلمة و كمان بيفهم في الموبايلات و هو بلا شك نجم لامع في المنتدى 

المفدى بالدم :
صاحب أحساس مرهف و كلمات يصيغها و يربطها لكون جملا و أبياتا غاية في الروعة و الجمال .

Critic
كاتب متمييز جدا و محاور أكثر من رائع لة مواضيع متمييزة جدا .

!! Coptic Lion !!
مصمم و أنسان طيب جدا , موهوب جدا , و متمييز جدا . صاحب ذوق رفيع
 .
Rosetta 
تكتب أسئلة كثير :smil15:...روزيتا قوية الشخصية و متميزة , عصبية لكن بطيبة قلب تحاول أخفائها أحيانا . دائما تعطيني وجهة نظر مختلفة في بعض المواضيع . و تحس اني أحسدها دائما 

‏rania79
مواضيعها و شخصيتها المرحة تجعلها واحدة من أكثر العضوات تميزا و محبة , قلبها صافي نقي و شخصيتها فرحة دائما تدخل البهجه على الجميع لها مواضيع متمييزة في مطبخ المنتدى أتذكر منها "كيكة سبونج بوب" 

بايبل333
محاور و باحث متمييز جدا ليس بمقدور أي شخص عادي أن يحاور عملاق الحوار بايبل 333, أغرب سؤال سألتة لبايبل كان "لماذا انت مجنون و متخلف !!!!" :new6:

حبو اعدائكم
فعلا هي ملاك المنتدى بحق و حقيقة طيبة قلبها نادرة جدا و تكاد تكون غير موجودة عند اي شخص أخر , لديها القدرة على أن تخفف عن أي شخص و تجعلة يشعر بالسعادة . دائما أسميها صاحبة أطيب قلب . 

Gospel Life
شاعرة و كاتبة بقلم موهوب و راقي الى أبعد الحدود , جوسبل هي من شجعتني على الكتابة قبلها كنت أحس انني لا أستطيع الكتابة أبدا .

Servant Of Christ
أنا 
حنا السرياني
محاور مواضيعة قليلة نوعا ما لكنها كلها متمييزة و في الصميم , قابليته البحثية تتجلى بوضوح من خلال مواضيعة على انة باحث من الدرجة الأولى 

Molka Molkan
متألق و لامع و بارز و محاور راقي و رائع بكل ما للكلمة من معنى , يعتبر واحد من أفضل المحاورين في المنتدى .

صوت صارخ
أستاذ و أب و رمز و نجم .. تعجز الكلمات عن وصف هذا الشخص اللامع المتمييز حبة للمساعدة كبير جدا و علمة و مواضيعة أفادتني كثيرا , أعتبرة مثال و قدوة لي . و هو فعلا كنز لا يقدر بثمن .

MeToo
خفيف الدم و يحب المزاح ...
و يستخدم سمايليات كثيرة في ردودة غالبا ...:smil15:

^_^mirna
لم أتعامل معها كثيرا لكنها تبدو طيبة جدا 

Violet Fragrance
أحس انها حساسة و راقية جدا .
صوت الرب
مشرف متمييز و محاور راقي جدا و أستاذ كبير 
tasoni queena
مواضيعها جميلة جدا و عضوة صاحبة ذوق عالي جدا

The Antiochian
باحث رائع جدا و عضو مميز 

فادي الكلداني
وردة ..

Marcelino
دائما أشوف مشاركاتة في موضوع "قول كلمة حلوة لحد ببالك " 
أحسة طيّب كثير
+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+
لم أتعامل معها كثيرا , لكنها تبدو مميزة بمشاركاتها

candy shop
مشرفة صاحبة ذوق عالي جدا و مواضيع لطيفة.
مونيكا 57
مشرفة مميزة و لها مواضيع مفيدة منها معلومات تفيد المسيحيين الجدد , أفادتي كثيرا

اليعازر
طيب جدا

MAJI
أخي الحبيب الذي أعتز بة كثيرا و أحس براحة تامة عندما أتراسل معة , فعلا أنسان راقي بكل معنى الكلمة و مثقف جدا .*

any more Questions ?:flowers:​


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

> *Rosetta
> تكتب أسئلة كثير :smil15:...روزيتا قوية الشخصية و  متميزة , عصبية لكن بطيبة قلب تحاول أخفائها أحيانا . دائما تعطيني وجهة  نظر مختلفة في بعض المواضيع . و تحس اني أحسدها دائما *


*
*مش أنا إللي بحس إنت إللي إعترفت بهالشي شو نسيت*
*


> *- عضو يثير غيرتك  - و  لا حدا بس مرات أحسد روزيتا هههههههه*


شفت كيف وقعت حالك في حالك في الفخ *:new6:*
 
بعدين صدقني أنا لا عصبية ولا شي بس هاي إشاعات مكذوبة هدفها تشويه صورتي :smil12:
 أساسا ما في إنسان ما بيعصب وإللي ما بيعصب بيكون مش طبيعي ههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*نقارن بين الجملتين ,*


*و لا حدا بس مرات أحسد روزيتا هههههههه

و تحس اني أحسدها دائما

:smil15:*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

> بعدين صدقني أنا لا عصبية ولا شي بس هاي إشاعات مكذوبة هدفها تشويه صورتي
> أساسا ما في إنسان ما بيعصب وإللي ما بيعصب بيكون مش طبيعي ههههههههههه



*لكن ليش كل يوم تعصبي علي :crying:

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *و لا حدا بس مرات أحسد روزيتا هههههههه
> 
> و تحس اني أحسدها دائما
> 
> :smil15:*


مش موضوعنا مرات ودائما وأحيانا !!! 
موضوعنا عن الحسد نفسه يا رومان والمهم في حسد في الموضوع وإنك إعترفت بفعل الحسد على روزيتا  
والنتيجة بتكون 2-0 لصالح روزيتااااااااااا :fun_lol:



Servant Of Christ قال:


> *لكن ليش كل يوم تعصبي علي :crying:
> 
> ههههههههههههههه*



إحساسك غلط عمو رومان 
شو ذنبي إذا إنت مفكرني معصبة عليك:t19:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*



مش موضوعنا دائما وأحيانا !!! 
موضوعنا عن الحسد نفسه يا رومان والمهم في حسد في الموضوع وإنك إعترفت بفعل الحسد على روزيتا 
والنتيجة بتكون 2-0 لصالح روزيتااااااااااا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني انا بكتب مشاركة أخذت مني ساعتين و تنطفي الكهرباء و تروح المشاركة :010105~332:هههههههههه
أقول ليش روزيتا دايما عندها كهربا ما تطفي !!!:36_1_3:




إحساسك غلط عمو رومان 
شو ذنبي إذا إنت مفكرني معصبة عليك

أنقر للتوسيع...


:act23: ليش تسميني عمو كبرتيني كتيير ههههههه
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*



مش موضوعنا دائما وأحيانا !!! 
موضوعنا عن الحسد نفسه يا رومان والمهم في حسد في الموضوع وإنك إعترفت بفعل الحسد على روزيتا 
والنتيجة بتكون 2-0 لصالح روزيتااااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...


نقاشنا عن أستمرارية فعل الحسد و ليس عن الحسد نفسة 

:smiles-11:*


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> نقاشنا عن أستمرارية فعل الحسد و ليس عن الحسد نفسة
> 
> :smiles-11:*


خلص الإعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة على فكرة :fun_lol:
إنت إعترفت إنك بتسحدني والمهم في حسد 
مش فرق لو دائما أو أحيانا


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

أعزائي المتابعين 
أعزائي المعلقين 
أعزائي المقيّمين 

هيك بتكون خلصت حلقتنا لليوم ... قصدي للإسبوع :hlp:
نشكر لكم حسن المتابعة وكنتو منووووووووووورين 
رومان إتفضل ألقي كلمة النهاية ... ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*


Rosetta قال:




خلص الإعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة على فكرة :fun_lol:
إنت إعترفت إنك بتسحدني والمهم في حسد 
مش فرق لو دائما أو أحيانا

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماشي يا عنيدة :fun_lol:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2012)

مبروك الافراج ادم وحواء
بجد استمتعنا بالحوار واللقاء المميز والجميل بينكم
والاسئله الخفيفه الظل والاجابات ايضا

كان اسبوع رائع فعلا

بشكركم علي تعاونكم وقبلوكم الاستضافه
ميرسي روزي ورومان
علي كلماتكم الغاليه في حقي




وانتظروني مع ضيوف جدد
وحواء في استضافه ادم​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*أشكر جميع من تابعونا انا و روزيتا 
و يا رب تكونو أستمنعتوا معنى و تعلمتو شوية عراقي 
و أشكر Gospel Life على الاستضافة 
و أشكر روزيتا على أمتاعنا بأسئلة و أجوبة متميزة (و لو ما شكرتيني :act23: هههههه)
و يارب تتخلص من عصبيتها :new6:​*


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أشكر جميع من تابعونا انا و روزيتا
> و يا رب تكونو أستمنعتوا معنى و تعلمتو شوية عراقي
> و أشكر Gospel Life على الاستضافة
> و أشكر روزيتا على أمتاعنا بأسئلة و أجوبة متميزة (و لو ما شكرتيني :act23: هههههه)
> و يارب تتخلص من عصبيتها :new6:​*


كيف ما شكرتك 
كمان تتهمني زوراااااااااااا 
شوف كيف شكرتك 3 مرات *:act23:

*


> أعزائي المتابعين
> أعزائي المعلقين
> أعزائي المقيّمين



وحاضر بتخلص من عصبيتي بس بشرط 
تبطل تبلي على إني عصبية وتشوه صورتي قدام الجمهور :smile02


----------



## MAJI (24 يناير 2012)

موضوع جميل
شكرا للمتحاورين الرائعين 
اسئلتكم وردودكم كانت جميلة وممتعة
ربنا يوفقكم في حياتكم وينولكم الي في بالكم
الرب يبارككم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*



كيف ما شكرتك 
كمان تتهمني زوراااااااااااا 
شوف كيف شكرتك 3 مرات

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه



وحاضر بتخلص من عصبيتي بس بشرط 
تبطل تبلي على إني عصبية وتشوه صورتي قدام الجمهور 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماشي يا روزيتا .... 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*


MAJI قال:



موضوع جميل
شكرا للمتحاورين الرائعين 
اسئلتكم وردودكم كانت جميلة وممتعة
ربنا يوفقكم في حياتكم وينولكم الي في بالكم
الرب يبارككم

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا جزيلا حب ...
شرفت الموضوع و أضفت علية لمستك الحلوة يا وردة 
الرب يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد أسمة 
:flowers:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2012)

رجعتلكم من جديد
وبسرعه اعرفكم بالاعضاء اللي هايشرفونا في الموضوع
ادم هو عضو مبارك مميز طبعا في مواضعيه ومشاركاته
ومحامي

وكمان من بلدياتي 
يعني مش اي حد بقي 
هاسكت بقي بدل ما اتروق 
هههههههههههه


وحواء

عضوة مباركه تتميز بخفه الظل 
والمرح في جميع مشاركاتها ايضا
وكمان من حزبي الميمون
يعني اصلي في الغلاسه 

والظاهره هايبقي اسبوع غلاسه من الاخر
ههههههههه


مش هاطول عليكم واقولكم علي الاعضاء

ادم -----------> mikel coco

حواء-------->tasoni queena 





منتظرين نشوف المعركه ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

ميرسي يا حبيبي 
لانك ذكرتني بالخير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## أنجيلا (24 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> رجعتلكم من جديد
> وبسرعه اعرفكم بالاعضاء اللي هايشرفونا في الموضوع
> ادم هو عضو مبارك مميز طبعا في مواضعيه ومشاركاته
> ومحامي
> ...


هتشعل وهنتفرج بقى:fun_lol:


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> هتشعل وهنتفرج بقى:fun_lol:


شكلك فرحانه فيهم قوي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2012)

يا هلا يا هلا 
بوتجاز يونفيرسال عندنا
انا بقترح ان المنتدي كله يشاركل مايل في اسئلته
هههههههههههههههههه
اختيار جامد يا جوسبل لحوا وادم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> رجعتلكم من جديد
> وبسرعه اعرفكم بالاعضاء اللي هايشرفونا في الموضوع
> ادم هو عضو مبارك مميز طبعا في مواضعيه ومشاركاته
> ومحامي
> ...




*لحقتي نفسك :new6:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> هتشعل وهنتفرج بقى:fun_lol:




*الحريقه وصلت :bomb:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

*بعد صباح / مساء الخير ع بوتجاز المنتدي
احب اطمنك انه هيكون 3 ايام فله 
وع حظك دماغي مش متظبطه اليومين دول
يعني اسئلتي هتكون خفيف خفيف
نبدأ بشويه اسئله ع السخان كده
تتسلي فيهم لحد لما اظبط دماغي 

هبتدي بسؤال ع المنتدي
كلميني ع ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدي في رايك
وايه اللي المنتدي ناقصه حاليا عشان يبقي افضل

شخصيا اي انواع المواضيع بتابيعها
ولو رشحتي انك تكوني مشرفه
تتمني يكون قسم ايه وليه واشمعنا 

سياسيا بقي وبما انك ثورجيه قديمه
وياما ضحيتي من اجل مصر والعالم كله
تقدري تقولي ايه رايك في ثورتنا العظيمه
وحققت كام % من اهدافها وهل هتحقق كل مطالب الشعب

بعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب وبرلمان الدقون 
هل عندك تفائل بمستقبل مصر ع يد الاسلاميين
وهل تتوقعي انهم يحملوا الخير لمصر فعلا
ويقدروا ينموا مصر ولا هتضيع اكتر

رياضيا بقي وبما انك عدوتي ( زملكويه )
تفتكري الزمالك هياخد الدوري بعد كام سنه
وتفتكري زمالك حسن شحاته ولا زمالك حسام حسن
وتفتكري الموسم الكروي هيكمل للاخر ولا ملوش ملامح

اتسلي في دول مؤقتا
والباقيه تأتي .....
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> رجعتلكم من جديد
> وبسرعه اعرفكم بالاعضاء اللي هايشرفونا في الموضوع
> ادم هو عضو مبارك مميز طبعا في مواضعيه ومشاركاته
> ومحامي
> ...



ثورة ثوررررة الى الامام :mus13::t39:


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يا هلا يا هلا
> بوتجاز يونفيرسال عندنا
> انا بقترح ان المنتدي كله يشاركل مايل في اسئلته
> هههههههههههههههههه
> اختيار جامد يا جوسبل لحوا وادم



للك يوم يا عياد :t17:

وبعدين احنا نحب نمشى عى القوانين وخصوصا بعد الثورة :new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

*
بعد صباح / مساء الخير ع بوتجاز المنتدي
احب اطمنك انه هيكون 3 ايام فله 
وع حظك دماغي مش متظبطه اليومين دول
يعني اسئلتي هتكون خفيف خفيف
نبدأ بشويه اسئله ع السخان كده
تتسلي فيهم لحد لما اظبط دماغي 

طب كويس كويس 

ضبط دماغك بعد 3 اسام عشان ترد 

انا ولا يهمنى اى حاجة خلى بالك :smil15:

هبتدي بسؤال ع المنتدي
كلميني ع ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدي في رايك
وايه اللي المنتدي ناقصه حاليا عشان يبقي افضل

اااااااه محبش بقى الاسئلة المقالية دى وضحى فى 6 نقاط والكلام ده 

ايجابيات المنتدى فى الاصدقاء ومواضيعه الحلوة

سلبياته بقى انه مبقاش زى الاول ناااام وكسل على الاخر

ناقصه اتنين منى :fun_lol:

 شخصيا اي انواع المواضيع بتابيعها

لا كتير بحب الاجتماعيات والاخبار والترانيم والترفيهى​**
ولو رشحتي انك تكوني مشرفه
تتمني يكون قسم ايه وليه واشمعنا 

العام او الاجتماعيات لانى بحس انهم اكتر لاقسام اللى فيها نشاط فى المنتدى​**
سياسيا بقي وبما انك ثورجيه قديمه
وياما ضحيتي من اجل مصر والعالم كله
تقدري تقولي ايه رايك في ثورتنا العظيمه
وحققت كام % من اهدافها وهل هتحقق كل مطالب الشعب
 
رأيى فى الثورة معروف نها ثورة عظيمة حتى لو حصل شوية مشاكل فى المرحلة دى 

حققت 65 % ....... 

 على حسب الشعب نفسه ناوى ينام تانى ولا يفضل حلو وعارف حقوقه 

بعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب وبرلمان الدقون 
هل عندك تفائل بمستقبل مصر ع يد الاسلاميين
وهل تتوقعي انهم يحملوا الخير لمصر فعلا
ويقدروا ينموا مصر ولا هتضيع اكتر

فى دقون كتير فيهم عيرة غرضها مش الدين لكن السياسة على شماعة الدين

متفائلة ول محققوش اللى الشعب عايزه هيتشاله زى اللى قبلهم  
 
رياضيا بقي وبما انك عدوتي ( زملكويه )
تفتكري الزمالك هياخد الدوري بعد كام سنه
وتفتكري زمالك حسن شحاته ولا زمالك حسام حسن
وتفتكري الموسم الكروي هيكمل للاخر ولا ملوش ملامح

بعد الفخر .......ز زملكاوية وافتخر 

مش مهم الدورى المهم اللبة الحلوة انا معاه حتى لو اخده بعد 100 سنة 

لانى ناوية اعيش هههههههههه 

حسن شحاتة طبعا 

هو ملوش ملامح ومش مهم اصلا انه يكون له ملامح فى ظل الظروف دى  
 
اتسلي في دول مؤقتا
والباقيه تأتي .....

تأتى الساعة كام :smil15:

ونحناااااااااااااا لهاااااااااااا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> للك يوم يا عياد :t17:
> 
> وبعدين احنا نحب نمشى عى القوانين وخصوصا بعد الثورة :new6:



* تصدقي بقي لو يومي جه 
هدي اللي معايا الست ايام كله 
وانا اجاوب 
لاني مبعرفش اسال
وبحب اجاوب اكتر 
او ممكن اجي لواحده بوتجاز زيك عالخاص
تغششني اسئله هههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

> *تصدقي بقي لو يومي جه
> هدي اللي معايا الست ايام كله
> وانا اجاوب
> لاني مبعرفش اسال
> ...



تصدق انا برضه مبعرفش اسأل اوووى

بس ممكن اعمل خطة استراتيجية للاسئلة متخرش المية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *بعد الفخر .......ز زملكاوية وافتخر *​
> *مش مهم الدورى المهم اللبة الحلوة انا معاه حتى لو اخده بعد 100 سنة *​
> ​​​​​​​​



*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة الأجابة اللى على يمين " عبد الواحد السيد " تيى...*
*قاله : حبيبى لية دمعتك دايما على الخد والنكد غاوى ؟*
*قاله : حبيبى أعذرنى ...أنا فى الأصل زملكاوى ..*
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*



هو ملوش ملامح ومش مهم اصلا انه يكون له ملامح فى ظل الظروف دى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لأ الملامح الجديدة (ان شاء الله) أن حسن شحاتة حاليا*
*بيدرس أزاى يفتح الزاوية الشمال بتاعة*
*" عبد الواحد السيد "*
*مش كله على يمين عبد الواحد ...على يمين عبد الواحد ...*
*زهقناااااااااااااااا*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة الأجابة اللى على يمين " عبد الواحد السيد " تيى...*
> *قاله : حبيبى لية دمعتك دايما على الخد والنكد غاوى ؟*
> *قاله : حبيبى أعذرنى ...أنا فى الأصل زملكاوى ..*
> ...




نعم للانتماء ........ لا للندالة :fun_lol:

الواحد المفروض يقف جنب فؤيقه مهما طاااال الزمان

مش يشجعه لما يكسب ويقف ضده لما يخسر :mus13:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> نعم للانتماء ........ لا للندالة :fun_lol:


*نعم ...الأنتماء ( واحد :love34 ...لكن الندالة ( ستة )* :fun_lol:
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعم ...الأنتماء ( واحد :love34 ...لكن الندالة ( ستة )* :fun_lol:
> :new6::new6::new6:




ولا يهمنى :smil15:

مع فريقى للابد :mus13:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولا يهمنى :smil15:
> 
> مع فريقى للابد :mus13:


*أصيلة يا كوينا ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعم ...الأنتماء ( واحد :love34 ...لكن الندالة ( ستة )* :fun_lol:
> :new6::new6::new6:



*ههههههههههههه وسمعنى سلام ما بلاش نتكلم ف الماضى :mus13:
منوره يا كوينا :love45:*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2012)

منورييييييين تاسوني ومايكل  
ومتابعة طبعاااااا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يناير 2012)

> *ههههههههههههه وسمعنى سلام ما بلاش نتكلم ف الماضى :mus13:
> منوره يا كوينا :love45:*



مع فريقى للابد دى الاصالة ( مش الحزب السلفى لاء ) :new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

*عدنا .............

هبتدي سياسيا ورد ع اجاباتك

انتي قلتي ان الثوره حققت 65%
من مطالب الشعب المصري
تقدري تقولي في نقاط كده مختصره
ايه هي المطالب اللي اتحققت بعد مرور 
سنه من الثوره المصريه وايه هي المطالب
اللي لسه مش اتحققت وشايفه هتتحقق ولا لأ

ندخل ع الاسئله العاطفيه 

ايه هو مفهوم الحب بالنسبالك 
ورايك ايه في مفهوم الحب من ع النت
وهل تفضلي الحب بعد الزواج ام قبل الزواج
لو كوينا ربنا رزقها بعريس امه داعيه عليه
تحبي يكون مواصفاته ايه بالتفصيل الممل
تحبي تختار شريكة حياتك بقلبك ولا بعقلك ولا الاتنين؟ ليه؟

شخصيا بقي 

كوينا طموحاتها لحد فين
وهل حققتي اي اهداف ليكي ولا لسه

كوينا رغم نشاطها في المنتدي لكن
بحس انها انطوائيه ع الطبيعه
هل شخصيتك ع النت غير ع الطبيعه
ولا احساسي غلط 


دماغي فصلت ع كده
كفايه عليكي دول 
مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤقتا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> منورييييييين تاسوني ومايكل
> ومتابعة طبعاااااا ​




*ده نورك يا روزيتا
ميرسي ليكي ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2012)

*منورين
متابع
*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

*
عدنا .............

يا مراحب يا مراحب 

هبتدي سياسيا ورد ع اجاباتك

انتي قلتي ان الثوره حققت 65%
من مطالب الشعب المصري
تقدري تقولي في نقاط كده مختصره
ايه هي المطالب اللي اتحققت بعد مرور 
سنه من الثوره المصريه وايه هي المطالب
اللي لسه مش اتحققت وشايفه هتتحقق ولا لأ

اهم مطلب اتحقق ان النظام اسقط واو رأسه وبعد رموزه

تانى حاجة حاسة الشعب فاق وبطلنا نمشى جنب الحيط

بص المطالب اللى لسة متحققتش ان البلد تتغير ود طبعا مش يوم وليلة ومش عايزة اظلم مجلس الشعب الجديد وهو لسة مقالش يا هادى لمجرد انه اسلامى

ندخل ع الاسئله العاطفيه 

ايه هو مفهوم الحب بالنسبالك 

اهم حاجة ان يكون فيه عقل مش قلب بس .... يعنى غير الاحساس لازم يكون فيه توافق 

 ورايك ايه في مفهوم الحب من ع النت

بص يا سيدى النت طريقة من طرق التعارف ممكن يقلب لحب وجواز لكن عشان يحصل حب لازم تشوفى الشخص ده وتكلميه وبما انه الدنيا مبقاش فيها امان ومينفعش انك تبعتى لحد صورتك او تقابليه فهو حاجة شبه مستحيلة
وهل تفضلي الحب بعد الزواج ام قبل الزواج

الاتنين 
لو كوينا ربنا رزقها بعريس امه داعيه عليه
تحبي يكون مواصفاته ايه بالتفصيل الممل

هههههههههه ده امه دعياااااااااله يا بنى :t33:
اهم حاجة شخصيته حلوة ودمه خفيف عشان مبحبش النكد :spor22:
تحبي تختار شريكة حياتك بقلبك ولا بعقلك ولا الاتنين؟ ليه؟

الاتنين عشان لازم الميزان يبقى متساوى الكفتين 
ايه الكلام الجامد اللى بقله ده :yahoo:

شخصيا بقي 

كوينا طموحاتها لحد فين

نفسى يا بنى اهاجر .... لو مهاجرتش بقى طموحى عادى وظيفة كويسة واسرة وبيت العادى يعنى
وهل حققتي اي اهداف ليكي ولا لسه
لسسسة

كوينا رغم نشاطها في المنتدي لكن
بحس انها انطوائيه ع الطبيعه
هل شخصيتك ع النت غير ع الطبيعه
ولا احساسي غلط 

بص انا انطوائية جدا مع الناس اللى معرفهاش يعنى مش اول ما اعرف صحاب جداد ادخل شمال كده على طول
واول ما اروح مكان جديد برضه ببقى واخدة جنب كده لحد ما اتعود

انما بقى قرايى وصحابى والناس المتعودة عليهم بنتكلم ونهزر :yahoo:

دماغي فصلت ع كده
كفايه عليكي دول 
مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤقتا

الحمد لله انك فصلت ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2012)

والنعمه البت دي 
جايلها الاسئله علي الطبطاب 
ومدلعه اخر دلع

في كدا يا ناس
حونين يا ميكي 


بت اوعي تعملي زيه
الموضوع في الخباثه كدا هو انتقام من ادم
هههههههههههههههههههه
متابعه


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> منورييييييين تاسوني ومايكل
> ومتابعة طبعاااااا



ده نورك يا حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *منورين
> متابع*



نورك يا مينا


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> والنعمه البت دي
> جايلها الاسئله علي الطبطاب
> ومدلعه اخر دلع
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه

الاسئلة فى مستوى الطالب المتوسط وانشاء الله هنجح 

منورة يا قمر


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

*
** ‏rania79*
* مواضيعها و شخصيتها المرحة تجعلها واحدة من أكثر العضوات تميزا و محبة ,  قلبها صافي نقي و شخصيتها فرحة دائما تدخل البهجه على الجميع لها مواضيع  متمييزة في مطبخ المنتدى أتذكر منها "كيكة سبونج بوب" *



*ههههههههههههههههه ايون فاكر الكيكة دى خيرى عليك اهووووووووووو*

*لاء بجد ميرسى ليك انت رومان انت شخصية ذزوق بجد وطيوب جدااا *
*وميرسى ليك ياغالى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> *هههههههههه ده امه دعياااااااااله يا بنى :t33:*
> *اهم حاجة شخصيته حلوة ودمه خفيف عشان مبحبش النكد :spor22:*​


 *مش عارف لية أغنية (صباح) بترن فى ودنى من ساعة ما قريت الجملة دى ؟؟*
*أنا هنا هنا يا أبن الحلال ..لا عايزة جاه ولا كتر مااااال ...*
*ومن المؤكد أن ( أمى ) تدعو لى كل صباح أيضاً ...!!!*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 يناير 2012)

> *مش عارف لية أغنية (صباح) بترن فى ودنى من ساعة ما قريت الجملة دى ؟؟*
> *أنا هنا هنا يا أبن الحلال ..لا عايزة جاه ولا كتر مااااال ...*
> *ومن المؤكد أن ( أمى ) تدعو لى كل صباح أيضاً ...!!!*



هههههههههههه

اه طبعا دعياله دعوة مستجابة

منور يا عبووود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اه طبعا دعياله دعوة مستجابة
> 
> منور يا عبووود


 
*وانا امى بتدعى دعوات مُستجابة الأستجابة ..يعنى من "حنكها" لباب السما عدل ...*
*يجعل فى وشها " القبو" ....*
*القبول يعنى ...ههههههههه*
*نورك انتى ...حبيت أمسى ليس إلا ...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منورين
> متابع
> *




*ده نورك
شكرا مينا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> اهم مطلب اتحقق ان النظام اسقط واو رأسه وبعد رموزه
> 
> ...




*دي اخر اسئله ليا
وانتي هتبتدي تساليني
منتظر اجابتك واسئلتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> والنعمه البت دي
> جايلها الاسئله علي الطبطاب
> ومدلعه اخر دلع
> 
> ...




*طول عمري حونين يا نيفووو
وبعدين انا قلتلك دماغي مش متظبطه اليومين دول
وحظ كوينا بقي اسئله خفيفه وصغيره
وانا جاهز لاي اسئله منها 
اطلعي انتي منها بس يا بلدياتي :t30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

عيب عليك تعرف عني كدا اني اطلع منها
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

*
استفدتي ايه لما النظام سقط هو ورموزه
رغم اني لحد دلوقتي مش مقتنع انه سقط اصلا
لو سقط كنا زمنا زي تونس 
محاكمات تمثيليه مش عارفين هتخلص امتي
هل خدنا حقنا ورجعت لينا اموالنا 
ولا يبقي الحال ع ماهو عليه !

ما انا بقولك مش كله اسقط رأسه على الاقل

ومتقولش انه بيحكم من تحت لتحت لانه حتى لو كده

مكنش حد يقدر يزحزه ولا حد كان يقدر يدمر فكرة التوريث الا الثورة

لو فى رايك الثورة معملتش الا حاجات قليلة اعتبر اللى حققته الثورة اول ضربة فى الحيط محدش كان يقدر يضربها الا الثورة 


متهيالك مش عشان مليون او اتنين او تلاته
نقول ان الشعب كله فاق والدليل انتخابات مجلس الشعب
نفس اللي كان بيحصل قبل كده من تزوير ورشاوي
واغلب الناس اللي انتخبت مش انتخبت بعقلها وانتي فهماني

لا مش بيتهيألى بقولك يا مايكل البلد مش هتبقى تركيا فى يوم وليلة وخصوصا انك بتتكلم على عقول وسلوكيات ناس بقالها اكتر من نص قرن بتعمل كده الناس اتعودت ترشى عسكرى المرور وبتوع المصالح الحكومية مش هيتهد فى سنة البلد مش هتنضف فى سنة

لازم نصبر شوية 


المشكله انه مش يوم وليله دول 365 يوم وليله
اعتقد سنه كان المفروض يتحقق فيها كام مطلب حتي
والشعب ياخد بعض حقوقه

ههههههه انت شايف ان سنة دى كتير اووووى للدرجة دى

الشعب اخد جزء من حقوقه على الاقل اتكلم اتنفس مبقاش خايف من حواجز 
​​




توافق من ناحيه ايه بالظبط
ماديا وثقافيا واجتماعيا 
ولا ممكن تتنازلي ع حاجه منهم
عشان بتحبيه

اكيد فى حاجات ممكن اتنازل عنها بس فى حاجات مينفعش


​
دي اخر اسئله ليا
وانتي هتبتدي تساليني
منتظر اجابتك واسئلتك​ 

والله ما قصرت يا مايكل ههههههههههه



​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> استفدتي ايه لما النظام سقط هو ورموزه
> رغم اني لحد دلوقتي مش مقتنع انه سقط اصلا
> لو سقط كنا زمنا زي تونس
> ...




*رغم ان عندي تحفظ ع كلامك
وعندي تعليق محتاج مناقشات كتيره
بس مش وقته عشان الموضوع مش يبوظ
جه دورك انتي بقي انزلي باسئلتك
وعرفك مش هتقصري انتي كمان leasantr​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2012)

> *رغم ان عندي تحفظ ع كلامك
> وعندي تعليق محتاج مناقشات كتيره
> بس مش وقته عشان الموضوع مش يبوظ
> جه دورك انتي بقي انزلي باسئلتك
> وعرفك مش هتقصري انتي كمان leasantr​*



انا المفروض ابدأ من بكرة صح ولا ايه ؟؟ مش عارفة 

يعنى لو عايز تناقش حاجة اتفضل 

لالا مش هقصر لا تقلق هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا المفروض ابدأ من بكرة صح ولا ايه ؟؟ مش عارفة
> 
> يعنى لو عايز تناقش حاجة اتفضل
> 
> لالا مش هقصر لا تقلق هههههههههههه



*
المفروض تبدأي من النهرده يا نايمه
انا خلصت 3 ايام بتوعي خلاص
والدور عليكي من النهرده
وبخصوص المناقشه نخليها بعدين 
عشان هيكون في كلام كتير 
والبت نيفين مش هتسكت 
بلدياتي وعرفها بت مفتريه :11azy:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

والنبي شكلك انت اللي نايم يا واد يا ميكي

يابني انت ايامك اربعاء وخميس وجمعه

وهي سبت وحد واثنين
البونيه كدا صوح


كمل يا جميل اسئلتك ومناقشاتك 

وانا هامسك لساني اهو علي قد ما اقدر 
وامري لله
ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> والنبي شكلك انت اللي نايم يا واد يا ميكي
> 
> يابني انت ايامك اربعاء وخميس وجمعه
> 
> ...





*هو النهرده ايه اصلا
مش بقلك دماغي مش معايا
بحسب النهرده السبت اصلا
طب كويس لسه النهرده يومي
عشان نكمل مناقشتنا
انتي الكبيره يا طنط نيفين :smil8:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

قديمه يا واد طبيعي اني الكبيره
ههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> قديمه يا واد طبيعي اني الكبيره
> ههههههههههه


*نوفى .. انا و دودو بعد تلات تيام ولا قبل كدا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2012)

*سياسيا وده الاهم

تفتكري الثوره هتنجح امتي
تفتكري بعد كام سنه
الشعب المصري هياخد مطالبه كلها
وهل الشعب المصري هيكون عنده صبر ؟!

بخصوص انتخابات مجلس الشوري
تفتكري نواب مجلس الشوي ليهم دور سياسي في مصر
ولا المفروض القانون يتغير ويديهم دور سياسي اكبر من كده
وسلطه رقابيه اكبر وافضل من القانون الحالي

بخصوص انتخابات الرئاسه القادمه
رايك مين الافضل حاليا ع الساحه السياسيه
ورايك ايه في انسحاب البرادعي المفاجيء
وهتنتخبي مين ؟

رايك ايه في دور الكنيسه سياسيا
انتي مع الكنيسه انها تهتم بالسياسه والانتخابات
ولا رايك انها مكان عباده فقط ومش تتدخل في السياسه

نزلتي في اي مظاهره
ولا قضتيها تلفزيون وتشجيع

عاطفيا بقي

كوينا مرت بتجربه حب ولا لسه ؟

وهل الحب دلوقتي زي زمان ولا اختلف ؟

لو كوينا حبت انسان لكن مش فيه 
المواصفات اللي كانت تتمناها
هتكمل معاه ولا هترفضه ؟

رياضيا بقي

بمناسبه هزيمه الزمالك النهرده من انبي
واللي كنت متوقعه الصراحه 
رايك مشكله الزمالك في ايه بالظبط
جهاز فني ولا لاعيبه ولا مجلس اداره 

مين السبب في هزيمه الزمالك النهرده
رايي انه حسن شحاته بسبب تغييره رزاق
متفقه معايا ولا ليكي راي تاني

واخيرا هعمل فيكي ولكل الزملكويه
ثواب واجري ع الله
هقلك ع العلاج اللي مفعوله اكيد
بعد هزيمه الزمالك النهرده





بالشفا لكل الزمكلويه
وربنا مايقطع ليكم عاده
مبروووووك يا كوووينا :t30:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ الملامح الجديدة (ان شاء الله) أن حسن شحاتة حاليا*
> *بيدرس أزاى يفتح الزاوية الشمال بتاعة*
> *" عبد الواحد السيد "*
> *مش كله على يمين عبد الواحد ...على يمين عبد الواحد ...*
> ...


*الم أقل لكم ؟؟*
*لقد عملها المعلم شحاااتة ...*
*ولأول مرة فى تاريخ الزمالك تنفتح الزاوية اليسرى ومرتان ...*
*قبل الأكل وبعده ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *نوفى .. انا و دودو بعد تلات تيام ولا قبل كدا *​




اهلا ياسر
بان ربنا هتكونوا موجودين علي يوم الثلاثاء 

بس ليه حرقت المفجاه كدا بسؤالك

يعني اعمل نفسي بدبسكم ازاي انا كدا :fun_lol:
هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *نوفى .. انا و دودو بعد تلات تيام ولا قبل كدا *​


*فلننتظر اقوى اللقاءات ...*
*لقاء السحاب ...*
*لقاء القمة المنتظر ...*
*الأستاذة الفاضلة دونا أكبر أهلاوية فى المنتدى والمنتديات المجاورة*
*والصديق اللدود الأستاذ ياسر رشدى المحترم ...*
*لحجز التذاكر شباك نيفين المجاور لمدخل المنتدى العمومى*
*والتطعيم ضد أمراض ( الزملكة ) لدى الأخ كوكو ...*
*المشاريب على حسابى ..والأكل على حساب رانيا ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يناير 2012)

*ايه ده ع كده مش لازم الواحد يبقى مره واحده فى التوبيك ده
على حسب اختيار العضو اللى هيتم استضافته ؟
حلو النظام ده بجد يا جوسبل
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فلننتظر اقوى اللقاءات ...*
> *لقاء السحاب ...*
> *لقاء القمة المنتظر ...*
> *الأستاذة الفاضلة دونا أكبر أهلاوية فى المنتدى والمنتديات المجاورة*
> ...




*حد بيجيب سيرتي ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *حد بيجيب سيرتي ​*


*أنا لية ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ايه ده ع كده مش لازم الواحد يبقى مره واحده فى التوبيك ده
> على حسب اختيار العضو اللى هيتم استضافته ؟
> حلو النظام ده بجد يا جوسبل
> *




شكلك عاوز تتدبس تاني يا مون

بصراحه كان في فكري يبقي الشخص مره واحده بس

لكن اتغيرت الفكره بقي

يالا اختارلك حواء وتعالي الدور اللي بعد الجاي
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

*
سياسيا وده الاهم

تفتكري الثوره هتنجح امتي
تفتكري بعد كام سنه

كمان 3 سنين 
الشعب المصري هياخد مطالبه كلها
معرفش اذا كان هياخد مطالبه بس لو اخد جزء منها ده برضه انجاز 
وهل الشعب المصري هيكون عنده صبر ؟!
الشعب المصرى غلبان صبر قرون مش 30 سنة زى ما الناس معتقده هيصبررررررر اكيدددددد

بخصوص انتخابات مجلس الشوري
تفتكري نواب مجلس الشوي ليهم دور سياسي في مصر
ولا المفروض القانون يتغير ويديهم دور سياسي اكبر من كده
وسلطه رقابيه اكبر وافضل من القانون الحالي

بص ان لحد دلوقتى معرفش ايه هو مجلس الشورى بصراحة بس هجيب معلومات واقراها عشان يكون عندى خلقية قبل الانتخابات 

بخصوص انتخابات الرئاسه القادمه
رايك مين الافضل حاليا ع الساحه السياسيه
مدام قلت الافضل يبقى حمدين صباحى 
ورايك ايه في انسحاب البرادعي المفاجيء
كل حاجة ليها مميزات وعيوب يمكن خسرنا لما انسحب من الانتخابات بس بانسحابة عيقل تشتت الاصوات الليبرالية
وهتنتخبي مين ؟

لسة معرفش بس غالبا حمدين صباحى

رايك ايه في دور الكنيسه سياسيا

لسة مبتدئة ومش عيب الشعب كله لسة فى سنة اولى سياسة
انتي مع الكنيسه انها تهتم بالسياسه والانتخابات

طبعاااااااا
ولا رايك انها مكان عباده فقط ومش تتدخل في السياسه

ده لو كنا فى بلد محترمة الناس بتفكر بعقل مستقل لكن فى ظل جهل كتير من الشعب وانتخابهم على اساس الدين لازم يكون في صد ليهم مش نسبلهم الساة كده على البحرى

نزلتي في اي مظاهره
ولا قضتيها تلفزيون وتشجيع

تلفزيون 

عاطفيا بقي

كوينا مرت بتجربه حب ولا لسه ؟

لسة 

وهل الحب دلوقتي زي زمان ولا اختلف ؟

هههههههههه ده على اساس انى عشت كام عصر من العصور 

لو كوينا حبت انسان لكن مش فيه 
المواصفات اللي كانت تتمناها
هتكمل معاه ولا هترفضه ؟

لو مفهوش المواصفات اللى بتمناه هحبه ازاى اصلا من الاول 

رياضيا بقي

بمناسبه هزيمه الزمالك النهرده من انبي
واللي كنت متوقعه الصراحه 
رايك مشكله الزمالك في ايه بالظبط
جهاز فني ولا لاعيبه ولا مجلس اداره 

هههههههههه بجد مش عارفة 

ده كان غالب واحد فجأة لقيت انبى جاب جونين 

ممكن تكون مجلس ادارة اكتر 

مين السبب في هزيمه الزمالك النهرده
رايي انه حسن شحاته بسبب تغييره رزاق
متفقه معايا ولا ليكي راي تاني

لاء متفقة معاك وكل اللى عندنا فى البيت كمان اتكلموا عن الجزئية دى 

واخيرا هعمل فيكي ولكل الزملكويه
ثواب واجري ع الله
هقلك ع العلاج اللي مفعوله اكيد
بعد هزيمه الزمالك النهرده






ههههههههه مش عايزة اتعالج اصلا

انا عندى انتماء مع فريقى الاى الابد

فى السراء والضراء فة الفقر والغناء فى الصحة والمرض 
بالشفا لكل الزمكلويه
وربنا مايقطع ليكم عاده
مبروووووك يا كوووينا :t30:

الله يبارك فيك 30: 30:
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

*جيه دوررررى *

*بسم الله*

*عملا بمبدأ داين تدان فهسألك كل الاسئلة اللى سألتهانى *

*تتسلى فيهم والباقية تأتى*



*[FONT=&quot]هبتدي بسؤال ع المنتدي*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كلمني ع ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدي في رايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وايه اللي المنتدي ناقصه حاليا عشان يبقي افضل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شخصيا اي انواع المواضيع بتابعها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولو رشحت انك تكون مشرف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تتمني يكون قسم ايه وليه واشمعنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقدر تقول ايه رايك في ثورتنا العظيمه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وحققت كام % من اهدافها وهل هتحقق كل مطالب الشعب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بعد انتخابات مجلس الشعب وبرلمان الدقون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل عندك تفائل بمستقبل مصر ع يد الاسلاميين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهل تتوقع انهم يحملوا الخير لمصر فعلا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويقدروا ينموا مصر ولا هتضيع اكتر[/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايه هو مفهوم الحب بالنسبالك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ورايك ايه في مفهوم الحب من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهل تفضل الحب بعد الزواج ام قبل الزواج[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو ربنا رزقك بعروسة امها داعية عليها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحب يكون مواصفاتها ايه بالتفصيل الممل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحب تختار شريكة حياتك بقلبك ولا بعقلك ولا الاتنين؟ ليه؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شخصيا بقي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طموحاتك لحد فين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهل حققت اي اهداف ليك ولا لسه[/FONT]*




 *سياسيا بقى* 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بخصوص انتخابات مجلس الشوري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تفتكر نواب مجلس الشوي ليهم دور سياسي في مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولا المفروض القانون يتغير ويديهم دور سياسي اكبر من كده[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وسلطه رقابيه اكبر وافضل من القانون الحالي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بخصوص انتخابات الرئاسه القادمه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رايك مين الافضل حاليا ع الساحه السياسيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ورايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في انسحاب البرادعي المفاجيء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهتنتخب مين ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ايه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في دور الكنيسه سياسيا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انت مع الكنيسه انها تهتم بالسياسه والانتخابات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولا رايك انها مكان عباده فقط ومش تتدخل في السياسه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نزلت في اي مظاهره[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولا قضتيها تلفزيون وتشجيع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عاطفيا بقي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مايكل مرت بتجربه حب ولا لسه ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وهل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الحب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]دلوقتي زي زمان ولا اختلف ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لو مايكل حب انسانة لكن مش فيها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المواصفات اللي كانت تتمناها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هتكمل معاها ولا هترفضها ؟[/FONT]*



*جاوب بقى ههههههههههه*

​[/FONT]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا لية ؟؟؟*




*سماح المره دي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> *جيه دوررررى *
> 
> *بسم الله*
> 
> ...





tasoni queena قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كلمني ع ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدي في رايك*​





tasoni queena قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





tasoni queena قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وايه اللي المنتدي ناقصه حاليا عشان يبقي افضل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
> 
> ايجابيات المنتدي روحه الحلوه
> سلبيات المنتدي خموله وبقي ممل بقاله فتره
> ...



*من اولها غش كده يا كوووينا
متفقناش ع كده :bomb:​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

صوح يا ميكي قولها البت دي شكلها مسكله تكتب او تدور علي اسئله
هههههههههههههههههههههه

لازم تعرفي ان
من غشنا فليس منا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


واصحوا بقي شويه نايمتوني
ياساتر عليكم


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> *من اولها غش كده يا كوووينا
> متفقناش ع كده :bomb:*



لاء ده داين تدان

بعدين احنا لسة بنسخن


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> صوح يا ميكي قولها البت دي شكلها مسكله تكتب او تدور علي اسئله
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لازم تعرفي ان
> ...



ما انا صاحية اهو عايزة ايه اكتر من انى سألته كل الاسئلة اللى سألهالى فى الثلاثة ايام مرة واحدة ههههههههههههه

ولسسسسة يا نيفو


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما انا صاحية اهو عايزة ايه اكتر من انى سألته كل الاسئلة اللى سألهالى فى الثلاثة ايام مرة واحدة ههههههههههههه
> 
> ولسسسسة يا نيفو




هههههههههههههههههههه مدام فيها ولسه يبقي خلاص سماح
انا قولت افكرك بس في الخباثه انه انتقام :fun_lol:
ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> صوح يا ميكي قولها البت دي شكلها مسكله تكتب او تدور علي اسئله
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لازم تعرفي ان
> ...




*معلش يا نيفووو 
صدمه ابني لسه مأثره عليها
زملكويه بقي لازم نعطف عليها :smil15:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههه مدام فيها ولسه يبقي خلاص سماح
> انا قولت افكرك بس في الخباثه انه انتقام :fun_lol:
> ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه 

هننتقم متقلقيش بس ده كلام فى سرك

 بينى وبينك و100 الف عضو فى المنتدى ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء ده داين تدان
> 
> بعدين احنا لسة بنسخن




*سخني يا حجه برحتك

قدها وقدود​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> *معلش يا نيفووو
> صدمه ابني لسه مأثره عليها
> زملكويه بقي لازم نعطف عليها :smil15:​*



لاء انت متعرفنيش انا برمى ورا ضهرى ميهمنيش 

يا بنى كل الزملكاوية عندهم حصانة من الهزيمة دى من اكبر مميزات تشجيع الزمالك  هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه مدام فيها ولسه يبقي خلاص سماح
> انا قولت افكرك بس في الخباثه انه انتقام :fun_lol:
> ههههههههههههه




*اصيله من يومك يا بلدياتي 

حسابي معاكي بعدين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء انت متعرفنيش انا برمى ورا ضهرى ميهمنيش
> 
> يا بنى كل الزملكاوية عندهم حصانة من الهزيمة دى من اكبر مميزات تشجيع الزمالك  هههههههههه




*ارمي يختي ورا ضهرك
عشان شكلك هترمي كتير قريب
الاسماعيلي وبعديه الأهلي​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

اجب فيما لا يقل عن 7 سطور ههههههههههه


*[FONT=&quot]-**[FONT=&quot]موقف عملته و ندمت عليه*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]موقف صعب قابلته فى المنتدى*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]اكتر شحصية فى المنتدى بتحترمها*[/FONT]

*تعمل ايه **فى **المواقف دى*


*لاقيت واحد بيسرق واحد**فى **الاتوبيس وبيبصلك **ومعاه سلاح؟*
*عرفت ان عضو مبارك معاك** بيحبك ووراك** بيقول عليك كلام*
*روك هيسيب **المنتدى** ترشح مين يكون مدير بداله*
*لو**مسكت ادارة**المنتدى **ليوم واحد هتعمل ايه


* *شخصيه** تعتبرها مثلك الاعلى*


هل مايكل بيحب يسترجع ذكرياته دائما والا بتفضل التجاهل والنسيان؟

لو حد غلط في حقك وانت ماعملتش حاجه ياتري بتتصرف معاه ازاي؟[/FONT]


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> *ارمي يختي ورا ضهرك
> عشان شكلك هترمي كتير قريب
> الاسماعيلي وبعديه الأهلي​*



فدايا فدايا

المهم ان انا بخير هههههههههه

تواضعى نعمة الناس بتحسدنى عليها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

*الاسئله دي من سلاح التلميذ يابت

هجاوب بس بعد متش الاهلي بقي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه دا بقي

احنا هانسيب الموضوع ونتكلم عن الكوره ولا ايه

هاطردكم بره كدا

انا الحكم هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> فدايا فدايا
> 
> المهم ان انا بخير هههههههههه
> 
> تواضعى نعمة الناس بتحسدنى عليها





*زملكويه اصيله يابت​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> *الاسئله دي من سلاح التلميذ يابت
> 
> هجاوب بس بعد متش الاهلي بقي*



يا بنى دى التوقعات المرئية ههههههههههه

مفيش اسهل من كده

اووك خد وقتك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه دا بقي
> 
> ...



ده حوار جانبى يا نيفوووووو

بس احتياطى اديله كارت اصفر


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ممكن كارت احمر كمان علي طول  لو حابه
كدا انتي تلميذتي يابت


بس الواد بلدياتي بقي
ومش هاخلص منه















انا بقول الطيب احسن
واخلع انا بره الموضوع بقي
هههههههههه
العمر مش بعزقه يا بوي


----------



## tasoni queena (28 يناير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]-​شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]حلم كان عندك فى الماضى ودلوقتى مستحييييل تحقيقه؟!؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​ ندخل فى اسئلة الاعضاء عشان فيها شوية احراج​ ​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو نشيط... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو مفقود... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو واثق من نفسه ... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو داخل مزاجك ... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو مثقف ... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو نفسك تغيري اسمه ... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو نفسك تضربيه ... ؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​ ​ مؤمن بموضوع الحظ ولا لاء ؟؟ ولو مؤمن حاسس نفسك محظوظ ولا ؟؟؟​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]حكمة تؤمن بها جدا[FONT=&quot] ؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها[FONT=&quot] ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]هل انت مدمن تفكير؟​​​ولـــــــــــى عوده 
​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اجب فيما لا يقل عن 7 سطور ههههههههههه
> *هما 5 اخرك معايا​​*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]-**[FONT=&quot]موقف عملته و ندمت عليه*





tasoni queena قال:


> * خطوبه كانت قريبه جدااا
> وكانت اكبر غلطه عملتها
> بس نهيتها بدري وندمت كتير عليها​​* *[FONT=&quot]موقف صعب قابلته فى المنتدى*





tasoni queena قال:


> *موقف قديم قوي كان اول لما دخلت المنتدي
> وكان مع ميرنا بسبب سوء فهم مني
> لكنه احرجني جدا​​* *[FONT=&quot]اكتر شحصية فى المنتدى بتحترمها*[/FONT]
> *لو ع الاحترام يبقي بحترم جميع الاعضاء
> ...



*لو حد بعزه جدا هعاتبه عتاب كبير
واتناقش معاه ونصلح سوء الفهم
اما لو مش فارق معايا 
هسيب الزمن يعرفه لوحده​*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه دا بقي
> 
> ...




*بتقوووووولي حاجه يا بلدياتي :nunu0000::nunu0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ممكن كارت احمر كمان علي طول  لو حابه
> كدا انتي تلميذتي يابت
> ...




*انا بقول كده برضه
كووينا مش هتنفعك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> شكلك عاوز تتدبس تاني يا مون
> 
> بصراحه كان في فكري يبقي الشخص مره واحده بس
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه
ايه التدبيسه دى
ماشى
بس انا قصدت ان الفكره عجبتنى بجد مش اكتر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ايه التدبيسه دى
> ماشى
> بس انا قصدت ان الفكره عجبتنى بجد مش اكتر *


هههههههههه
ما انا لازم استغل الفرصه بقي يا مون
جهز حالك انت بس وقولي 

ميرسي يا فندم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> [FONT=&quot]-​شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟[FONT=&quot] ​





tasoni queena قال:


> [FONT=&quot]​





tasoni queena قال:


> ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​*مش بحب كلمه انتقام لاننا مش في حرب
> لكن لو نقول عتااااااااااب اكيد اكتر من شخص​* [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]حلم كان عندك فى الماضى ودلوقتى مستحييييل تحقيقه؟!؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​*اني اشتغل محامي في شركه خاصه كبيره​* ندخل فى اسئلة الاعضاء عشان فيها شوية احراج​ ​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو نشيط... ؟ *حاليا رانيا*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو مفقود... ؟* راجعا ليسوع - قلم حر - استاذ وليم *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو واثق من نفسه ... ؟ *كيرلس*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو داخل مزاجك ... ؟ *ماجد وجون*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو مثقف ... ؟* دونا​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو نفسك تغيري اسمه ... ؟* كووينا* [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]عضو نفسك تضربيه ... ؟ *تضربيه ع اساس بتكلمي سوسن يابت ونفسي اضربك انتي*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​ ​ مؤمن بموضوع الحظ ولا لاء ؟؟ ولو مؤمن حاسس نفسك محظوظ ولا ؟؟؟​مش مؤمن بيه بس مقتنع بيه
> ومفيش حد محظوظ دايما​ [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]حكمة تؤمن بها جدا[FONT=&quot] ؟؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> ...



*مستني عودتك ...........​*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

شوية اسئلة صغنططة كده على الماشى

​ 
*اكتر موقف مضحك تحب تحكيه ؟*​ 
​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ايه هى الجريمه اللى تتمنى تعملها *​​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟[/FONT]*​ 
​ 
*[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ايه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاهانه او الغلط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مش ممكن تغفرها ابدااا؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
​ 
*[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ايه اكتر حاجه فرحتك ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ ​ [/FONT]


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

> *
> ​​ [FONT="]-[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#3366FF][FONT=Tahoma]عضو نفسك تغيري اسمه ... ؟[B][COLOR=#800080] كووينا[/COLOR][/B] [/FONT][/COLOR][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][COLOR=#3366FF][FONT="]-​عضو نفسك تضربيه ... ؟ تضربيه ع اساس بتكلمي سوسن يابت ونفسي اضربك انتي​*



اجب عن الاسئلة الاتية 

ليه عايز تغير اسمى ؟ ليه عايز تضربنى [/FONT]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> شوية اسئلة صغنططة كده على الماشى
> 
> ​
> *اكتر موقف مضحك تحب تحكيه ؟*​*في يوم في احد المصايف وانا صغير
> ...





tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> *اخلص ع كل البنات ​**[FONT=&quot]بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟[/FONT]*​
> ​*مش هقلك ​*
> *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ايه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاهانه او الغلط[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مش ممكن تغفرها ابدااا؟؟[/FONT]*​
> ...



*خليكي خفيفه كده ع طول 
عشان ارضي عليكي :t31:​*[/FONT]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اجب عن الاسئلة الاتية
> 
> ليه عايز تغير اسمى ؟ ليه عايز تضربنى




*تغييير بقي عندك اعتراض 
عايز اضربك عشان مفتريه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

> *في يوم في احد المصايف وانا صغير
> كنت راكب عجله اللي بــ 3 عجلات
> كان قدامي بت صغيره راكبه عجله برضه بس واقفه
> روحت دخلت فيها وبعدين زعقت فيها وبقلها مش توسعي
> انتي مش شيفاني جاي هو انا هسوق ولا ابص ع الطريق :hlp:*



هههههههههه فكرتنى بفيلم زى شان 

هتقطع نفسك يعنى


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

> *خليكي خفيفه كده ع طول
> عشان ارضي عليكي :t31:​*



اى خدعة

مفيش اخف من كده


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

> *تغييير بقي عندك اعتراض
> عايز اضربك عشان مفتريه​*



اه طبعا عندى اعتراض اسمى بحبه مش هغيره 

ليه بس ده انا اتحط على الجرح يزيد هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (29 يناير 2012)

> *
> 
> [FONT="]ايه هى الجريمه اللى تتمنى تعملها ​​
> 
> اخلص ع كل البنات ​*



لاء غلط

مفروض دى تبقى اجابة السؤال بتاع

امنية مستحيييييييل تحقيقها 

احنا يا بنى منتشرين زى النار فى الهشيم هههههههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه فكرتنى بفيلم زى شان
> 
> هتقطع نفسك يعنى



*قللها يا كوووينا 
هقطع نفسي ولا هقطع نفسي​​*


tasoni queena قال:


> اى خدعة
> 
> مفيش اخف من كده



ربنا يستر يختي



tasoni queena قال:


> اه طبعا عندى اعتراض اسمى بحبه مش هغيره
> 
> ليه بس ده انا اتحط على الجرح يزيد هههههههههههه



*هتقوليلي
ده انتي نسمه :11azy:​​*


tasoni queena قال:


> لاء غلط
> 
> مفروض دى تبقى اجابة السؤال بتاع
> 
> ...



*بعد ثورتنا العظيمه
مفيش مستحيل 30:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

الاخوه النايمين في الموضوع هنا 
تحبوا نفطئ النور عشان تعرفوا تناموا


اصحوا بقي


بت يا كوينا خلصتي اسئله للواد ولا لسه
يقطعكم نستوني الموضوع 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههه

اه خلاص يا حبى خلصت

كفايةكده


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

اوك حبيبي


انا بشكركم كتير 

كوكو وكوينا

حواركم كان هادي جدا وبسيط

فعلا 
نورتنا ونايمتونا كمان هههههههههههه


وانتظروا موعدكم مع الضيوف الجدد


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

وزي ما اعلانا من فتره

والمفجأة اللي كنت مجهزاها اتحرقت

بس ما علينا 


المهم
ان الضيوف الجدد معانا
هايكونوا

عضو الجديد النشيط 

ادم --------->* ياسر رشدي*

وللمره التانيه معانا
نائب المدير


حواء ------> dona nabil

منتظره معركه عنيفه
نفسي حد يتعور بقي
واشوف لون الدم
ههههههههههههههه


اقصد حوار جامد وممتع ومفيد



منورين يا جماعه ​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يناير 2012)

هههههههههه ده احنا اللى نشطنا الموضوع 

متااابعين يا نيفو دونا وياسر


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه ده احنا اللى نشطنا الموضوع
> 
> متااابعين يا نيفو دونا وياسر




هههههههههههه
علي يدي leasantr

هتقوليلي ياختي

بجد تعبتوا كتير 
روحي كملي نوم وتعالي بعد الحلقه ما تخلص بقي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 يناير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وزي ما اعلانا من فتره​
> والمفجأة اللي كنت مجهزاها اتحرقت
> بس ما علينا
> المهم
> ...


*اوكى .. الساعة 12 موعدنا مع حواء الساعة 12 بطولة دونا نبيل .. وياسر رشدى*
*وستكون الاسئلة مفتوحة و عامة ماعدا الاسئلة التى يمكن الاستدلال بها على صاحبها *
*وسنقسم الاسئلة حسب نوعها .. شخصية .. سياسية .. مواقف .. اجتماعية .. وهكذا .. و بالطبع سابدأ بالاسئلة الشخصية .. فى تمام الساعة 12 .. تحياتى للجميع*
*وتحية خاصة لسيادة النايبة  :smil12:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2012)

يا خراشي 

شكله مستحلفك يادون

انتي عملتي ايه يابنتي ؟

الله يعينك بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ياسر افتكر ان ليك 3 ايام ودون هتخلص تارها منك



انا حبيت اهدي النفوس قبل ما تبدوا بقي

هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يناير 2012)

*ياسر ودونا
ثوره وفلول 
منورين
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2012)

*الساعة 12 لية يا ياسر ؟؟*
*هنغير التوقيت ؟؟ ...*
*وألا دى ليلة راس الحوار ؟؟*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الساعة 12 لية يا ياسر ؟؟*
> *هنغير التوقيت ؟؟ ...*
> *وألا دى ليلة راس الحوار ؟؟*


*سؤال يطرح نفسه وبشدة :11azy:*
*ليه يعني why الساعة تويلف ؟*
*وبأنهي توقيت ..... ؟*
*جرينتش والا بروتوريا والا باب الشعرية ؟*
*نريد تفسير لهذا التوقيت :t30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

*المنتدى كله بقى واخد توكيل بوتاجازات يا خواتى *


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المنتدى كله بقى واخد توكيل بوتاجازات يا خواتى *


* كهرباء والا غاز *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> * كهرباء والا غاز *​



*طول عمرك كنت محضر خير
الغربه غيرتك يا توون مكنتش كده :warning:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *كهرباء والا غاز *​


*لأ ..غاز سعادتك تبع ( أنبى ) ...*
*هههههههه ,...دونا هتفهمنى ...*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طول عمرك كنت محضر خير*
> *الغربه غيرتك يا توون مكنتش كده :warning:*


*لا أصله سؤال مهم بالنسبة ليا *
*أنتي عارفه عندنا كهربا بس ... معندناش غاز*

*وأنتي عرفاني بحب أن أتواصل مع شعوب الأرض في حوار حضاري  :smil16:*​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ..غاز سعادتك تبع ( أنبى ) ...*
> *هههههههه ,...دونا هتفهمنى ...*


 
*علي فكرة أنبي طرقع الزمالك مش الأهلي *
*ودنا دمها أحمر :smil8:*
*والدور والباقي علي ال قلبهم أبيض 30:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ..غاز سعادتك تبع ( أنبى ) ...*
> *هههههههه ,...دونا هتفهمنى ...*



*هههههههههههههههه بس بقى ليطلع ياسر زملكاوى ويفترى عليا :11azy:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *علي فكرة أنبي طرقع الزمالك مش الأهلي *
> *ودنا دمها أحمر :smil8:*
> *والدور والباقي علي ال قلبهم أبيض 30:*​



*وهو ميييييييين مش طرقع للزمالك يعنى
ده حتى فريق كل واشكر طرقعله
مش كان اسمه كده برضه :crazy_pil*


----------



## zama (31 يناير 2012)

واضح أن الموضوع الجميل ، هتفرج و أنا ساكت ..


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو ميييييييين مش طرقع للزمالك يعنى*
> *ده حتى فريق كل واشكر طرقعله*
> *مش كان اسمه كده برضه :crazy_pil*


 
*ربنا يسمحك يا دونا*
*وربنا يشفيني ... بعد أما يسمحك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه بس بقى ليطلع ياسر زملكاوى ويفترى عليا :11azy:*


 *لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*ياسر حبيبى ولا (يونكن) يطلع زملكاوى أبداً ....*
*قال أنت يا ياسر زملكاوى ؟؟!!*
*وامصيتااااه بجد*


----------



## أنجيلا (31 يناير 2012)

دودو وياسر 
يا حلاوة
دلوقتي هنشوف الضرب وشد شعر


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *ياسر حبيبى ولا (يونكن) يطلع زملكاوى أبداً ....*
> *قال أنت يا ياسر زملكاوى ؟؟!!*
> *وامصيتااااه بجد*


 
*يعم والنبي بطل تخبيط في الحلل .... الوحد مش فايق ولا رايق ولا حتي يسري :smil8:*

*عبود ..... الزملكاوية .... زعلهم وحش :hlp:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا يسمحك يا دونا*
> *وربنا يشفيني ... بعد أما يسمحك *​





Twin قال:


> *يعم والنبي بطل تخبيط في الحلل .... الوحد مش فايق ولا رايق ولا حتي يسري :smil8:*
> 
> *عبود ..... الزملكاوية .... زعلهم وحش :hlp:*​



*بلاش يأس واحباط ده حتى احنا ف ثوره ومفيش بعيد عن ربنا :t30:*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

*منك لله يازمالك *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 يناير 2012)

*طبعا .. دونا روحها هاتهف علينا الساعة 12 :smi200:  هههه*
*وبعدين والله انتوا وحشين و بتسخنونى على الملاك البرئ دا :t14:*
*بس ارجو من دونا انها تتنازل وتنزل من السما و تكلم الانسى ياسر :766ah:*

*وزى ماقلنا .. مفيش ممنوعات او لآ .. اصل السابو ديق عليه ومش واخده راحتى :1286B2~161:*
*وعايزين اجابات .. يابيض .. ياسود :big68:*​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طبعا .. دونا روحها هاتهف علينا الساعة 12 :smi200: هههه*​
> *وبعدين والله انتوا وحشين و بتسخنونى على الملاك البرئ دا :t14:*
> *بس ارجو من دونا انها تتنازل وتنزل من السما و تكلم الانسى ياسر :766ah:*​
> *وزى ماقلنا .. مفيش ممنوعات او لآ .. اصل السابو ديق عليه ومش واخده راحتى :1286B2~161:*
> ...


*يا عم متخش في الموضوع علطول .... عيزين ننام :11azy:*

*والا نروح ندور علي توبيك تاني :hlp:*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (31 يناير 2012)

*الدفعة الاولى .. تسليك سنان*
*البطاقة الشخصية الفيزيقية *

*1 - اصل بلد العائلة*

*2 - الحالة الاجتماعية (متزوجه - ارملة )*

*3 - السن .... (يمكن ان يكون فى مدى +3 سنوات بحد اقصى كنسبة خطأ)*

*4 - هل نظرك 6 على 6 ولا نمشيها لينسز*

*5 - الطول (بدون لبس كعب )*

*6 - الوزن (مع نسبة خطأ +/- 50 جرام) من اخر مرة اتوزنتى فيها .. بس متقولليش من الاعدادية مثلا *

*7 - لون البشرة*

*8 - لون العينان الاصلى .. ويمكن الاستدلال بواحدة بس *

*9 - عدد الاخوة بنين و بنات والترتيب*

*10 - تخصص المؤهل الدراسى *

*11 - بابا وماما .. اخبارهم ايه*

*12 - مؤهل الزوج وعمله*

*13 - برجك الشخصى و برج الابنه وبرج الزوج وبرج القاهرة *

*14 -  اللغات التى تلمى بيها وهل الالمانى من ضمنها *

*يالا يادونا .. كلها اسئلة سهلة و بسيطة ..*
*بس ياريت ماسمعش .. ماينفعش :a63:*
*والصدق التام .. او البتنجان الزؤام*​


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *2 - الحالة الاجتماعية (متزوجه - ارملة )*



*أيه ده هي ملهاش حل تالت leasantr*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 يناير 2012)

*ياويح مكة ....*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الدفعة الاولى .. تسليك سنان*
> 
> 
> *البدايه مبشره :smil8:​*
> ...



*هو ف اصدق من كده :smil8:
ثم انى مش بحب البتجان خااااااالص وبينى وبينه عداوه *


----------



## white.angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*تسجيـــــل متابعـــــه ..*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

*فله يادونا .. طلعتى صعيدية و كمان على وش طلاق .. انتى كدا جاهزة على الكام سؤال *
*دول اساعدك بيهم .. وهى اسئلة مواقف*
*وسوف نتنقل بين انواع الاسئلة كلما ظهرت الحاجة  بعد ذلك *
*جاهزززززززززززة*

*الموقف الاول*
*----------------*
*فى يوم من الايام .. رحتى تشترى حاجة من هايبر ماركت مع صحباتك .. بس فيه واحده منهم اعتذرت (نيفين جارتك) .. وهند كانت عند ماما .. ووائل (جوزك) سبتيه فى البيت نايم بيشخر ..*
*المهم .. فى وسط السكة حسيتى انك دايخة خالص و تعبانه **فقلتى لصحبتك معلش ياروزيتا رجعينى البيت و ابقوا كملوا انتوا احسن انا تعبانة ومش هاقدر .. وفعلا .. روزيتا رجعتك وقالتلك اطلع معاكى .. قلتلها لآ (من حسن حظك) .. المهم اخدتى اول اسانسير الى فووووق .. فتحتى الباب .. دخلت وقعدتى على الفوتيه .. تاخدى نفسك .. فسمعت صوت ضحكة نسائية (انتى عارفه الضحكة دى .. بس مش قادره تميزى مين صاحبتها) ولقيتى انها جاية من غرفة النوم ..*
*طبعا رجليكى مكانتش قادره تشيلك .. المهم غصبتى على نفسك و الدنيا بتلف بيكى .. فتحت باب الاوده .. وفوجئتى بوائل جوزك بيخونك مع جارتك نيفين المتزوجة من جون صديق زوجك ..*
*المهم .. نيفين لمت كل حاجتها وطلعت تجرى على شقتها **حاولتى تمسكيها معرفتيش .. *
*ياترى .. هاتعملى ايه بجد خصوصا ان مفيش عندك اى دليل .. ووائل قعد يستسمحك وقالك دى اخر مرة !!*


*الموقف الثانى*
*-----------------*
*انتى ووائل نايمين فى امان الله بالبيت ..*
*فحسيتى بصوت عند باب الشقة .. فقولتى لوائل .. وائل .. اصحى انا خايفه .. انا سامعه صوت حرامى عند باب الشقة .. فرد وائل وقالك*
*حرامى ايه يابنتى .. نامى نامى .. انت معاكى راجل .. الصوت بقى اقوى وجى من الريسبشن .. اصحى ياوائل .. الحرامى فى الريسبشن !! .. يووووووه متنامى بقى (دا وائل بيقولك)*
*ياحبيبتى متخفيش انتى معاكى راجل ..*
*المهم الحرامى دخل اودة النوم وفى ايده مسدس وشالك هيلا بيلا .. الحقنى ياوائل .. الحقنى ياوائل (دا انتى بتصرخى) .. فرفع وائل راسه وشاف المسدس .. وقالك .. متخافيش يادونا .. مانتى برضوا معاكى راجل اهه (يقصد الحرامى) ..*
*المهم انتى اقنعتى الحرامى بعد كدا انك راجل زيه ورجعتى لوائل .. ايه اول حاجه هاتعمليها **مع وائل *

*الموقف التالت*
*---------------*
*في يوم روحتى .. لقيتى هند (بعد ماخلفت اول بيبى من جوزها بهاء) بتعيط .. رميتى شنطتك وقعدتى جنبها .. فى ايه ياروح قلبى .. وهى تعييييط .. في ايه ياهند .. وهى تعييييط .. المهم فى الاخر .. هند بصتلك وقالتلك .. ماما .. انا بهائية ياماما .. ومكنتش عايزة ازعلك *
*واقولك .. لكن انا وجوزى بهاء بهائيين ومرضناش نقولك عشان متزعليش .. وياماما*
*انا بدعوكى انك تبقى بهائية زى وزى بهاء*
*المهم حاولتى بعد كدا انت وباباها انكو تثنوها عن ماتؤمن بيه .. وفشلتوا .. جبتلها بدل القسيس 10 وبرضوا مافيش فايده ..*
*هاتعملى ايه .. وانتى خايفه على بنتك ان لم تخلص *

*الموقف الرابع*
*----------------*
*ولا اقولك خليه بعدين *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *ياسر حبيبى ولا (يونكن) يطلع زملكاوى أبداً ....*
> *قال أنت يا ياسر زملكاوى ؟؟!!*
> *وامصيتااااه بجد*


*مش منكن طبعا .. ياحبيب قلبن .. دا انا من حبن فى الاحمر .. اى حاجه حمرا تلاقى عينى ضاربه عليها على طول ههههه **محسوبك متعصبن للاهلين *
*انما الزمالك دا بيفكرنى بشاشه بيضا .. وعليها نقطتين دم .. اللى اتمسحوا فى اخر ماتش*
*ومبقاش عند الزمالك اى نقطة دم *​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فله يادونا .. طلعتى صعيدية و كمان على وش طلاق .. انتى كدا جاهزة على الكام سؤال *
> *دول اساعدك بيهم .. وهى اسئلة مواقف*
> *وسوف نتنقل بين انواع الاسئلة كلما ظهرت الحاجة  بعد ذلك *
> *جاهزززززززززززة*
> ...


* ايه شغل الافلام ده يا تامر قصدى يا ياسر :new6:*


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر *​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر 
انت قلبت افلام عربى قديمه ولا ايه !!


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فله يادونا .. طلعتى صعيدية و كمان على وش طلاق .. انتى كدا جاهزة على الكام سؤال *
> *دول اساعدك بيهم .. وهى اسئلة مواقف*
> *وسوف نتنقل بين انواع الاسئلة كلما ظهرت الحاجة  بعد ذلك *
> *جاهزززززززززززة*
> ...


*ابقى هاته وتعال ههههههه
طلعت يا ياسر زى دونا مدمن مسلسلات رمضاااان :ranting:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر *​



*مش عاجبك عندك التحرير روح اعتصم :kap:*


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش عاجبك عندك التحرير روح اعتصم :kap:*


*بعيد عن بيتي :new2:*​


----------



## grges monir (1 فبراير 2012)

اغيب يوم الاقى الدنيا كلها هنا هههههه
ياسر مع دونا امممم اكيد النهاية مش مفرحة ههههههه
صعبان عليا ياسر هتلاقيها منين ولا منين فى الحوار الاسلامى والاجتماعى ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

لو اعرف ان اللقاء مع دون هايجيب شعبيه كبيره كدا للموضوع

دا انا اجيبها كل ثانيه
هههههههههههههههههههه





بس ايه دا هو الفيلم بدأ
الله ينور يا ياسر



بس هو احنا سنه كام هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2012)

> *فقلتى  لصحبتك معلش ياروزيتا رجعينى البيت و ابقوا كملوا انتوا احسن انا تعبانة  ومش هاقدر .. وفعلا .. روزيتا رجعتك وقالتلك اطلع معاكى .. *



سلاااااااااامتك يا دونايتي 
منورين إنتي وياسر 
أسئلة روعة وأجوبة روعة 
ده إنتي وقعتي مع مخرج أفلام خيالية ههههههههههههه 
متابعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اغيب يوم الاقى الدنيا كلها هنا هههههه
> ياسر مع دونا امممم اكيد النهاية مش مفرحة ههههههه
> صعبان عليا ياسر هتلاقيها منين ولا منين فى الحوار الاسلامى والاجتماعى ههههه



*هو اللى صعبان عليك برضه يا شرير :a82:*


----------



## grges monir (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو اللى صعبان عليك برضه يا شرير :a82:*


اقول اية يعنى 
 منتى عمالة تغلطى فى الزمالك مع انة مش جنبك فى حاجة هههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لو اعرف ان اللقاء مع دون هايجيب شعبيه كبيره كدا للموضوع
> 
> دا انا اجيبها كل ثانيه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ليا نسبه ف الاعلانات يا هانم :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> سلاااااااااامتك يا دونايتي
> منورين إنتي وياسر
> أسئلة روعة وأجوبة روعة
> ده إنتي وقعتي مع مخرج أفلام خيالية ههههههههههههه
> متابعة



*منور يا فلول اردنى يا جميل انت :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اقول اية يعنى
> منتى عمالة تغلطى فى الزمالك مع انة مش جنبك فى حاجة هههه



*يادى الزماااااااالك 
لسه مش بتتكسف تعلن زملكويتك كده ع العلن
يابنى روح خدلك ساتر :t32:*


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منور يا فلول اردنى يا جميل انت :t33:*


طيب بلاش ياكلونا أنا وإنتي هلا 
يا فلول مصري يا حلو إنت هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يادى الزماااااااالك
> لسه مش بتتكسف تعلن زملكويتك كده ع العلن
> يابنى روح خدلك ساتر :t32:*


ههههههه محسسانى ان الاهلى هو برشلونة يعنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

هو الموضوع قلب فلول مصري واردني
حد يزود


منورين يا فلوليين
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انما الزمالك دا بيفكرنى بشاشه بيضا .. وعليها نقطتين دم .. اللى اتمسحوا فى اخر ماتش*
> 
> *ومبقاش عند الزمالك اى نقطة دم *​


* وليه الغلط ده بس...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

كارت احمر لكل لاعيبه الاهلي والزمالك
جو اوت


الملعب حاليا مشغول  لدونا وياسر فقط
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ابقى هاته وتعال ههههههه*
> *طلعت يا ياسر زى دونا مدمن مسلسلات رمضاااان :ranting:*


*انت تؤمر ياكبير.. *
*الحقيقة .. لم اتفاجأ من رد الموقف الاول*
*لذلك مرضتش اسأل الموقف الرابع لغاية*
*ماتاكد من رد الاول .. عموما *
*سو فار سو جود .. مع بعض الكومينتات*
*الا وهى رفض ذكر الوزن .. ودا غالبا سببه البدانة*
*ورفض ذكر الطول .. لانه مع الوزن يعطى مقياس للشكل العام .. هع هع هع *

*والان مع الموقف الرابع*
*--------------------------*
*هو هو الموقف الاول .. وخانك تانى وتالت*
*وبرضوا مقدرتيش تمسكى عليه دليل  .. *
*هاتعملى ايه (عمليا) . مش عايز خطب ومواعظ .. عايز ماسينفذ على ارض الواقع !!*

*يالا عشان عندى كومة اسئلة .. *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه 
يا حول الله يارب




انا رأيي



تقتل نيفين جارتها وتخلص بقي ( شريره خالص )


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يا حول الله يارب
> 
> 
> ...


*المشكلة ان نيفين بتحب دونا و بتحب جوز دونا فى نفس الوقت .. لكن الحل الصح .. انها تضحى بجوزها جون .. لانه مش داخل دماغها ... ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *المشكلة ان نيفين بتحب دونا و بتحب جوز دونا فى نفس الوقت .. لكن الحل الصح .. انها تضحى بجوزها جون .. لانه مش داخل دماغها ... ههههههههههه*​



مهي يا ياسر


نيفين وجوزها جون

مش راكبها اصلا هههههههههههههههههه

لو تامر يبقي قشطه:smil12:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مهي يا ياسر
> 
> 
> نيفين وجوزها جون
> ...


*يابنت الايه ... وتامرررر موااااااااافق .. ههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *يابنت الايه ... وتامرررر موااااااااافق .. ههههههه*​




علي خيرة الله

طلق نيفين من جون بقي


وجوزها تامر


واهو يابخت من جمع رأسينفي الحلال :yahoo:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> علي خيرة الله
> طلق نيفين من جون بقي
> وجوزها تامر
> واهو يابخت من جمع رأسينفي الحلال :yahoo:


*ماااااااااينفعش . ياقمر .. مافيش طلاق*
*فى المسيحية :sami73: .. وهى دى لب (او سودانى لو مبتحبيش اللب) المشكلة .. يبقى نعمل ايه بقى !!!!!!!!!!!! :766ah:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

كدا هاتخلينا نقتل نيفين وجون 
ونخلص من قصه الفيلم الهندي دا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كدا هاتخلينا نقتل نيفين وجون
> ونخلص من قصه الفيلم الهندي دا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*خلينا نشوف رأى الكابيرة .. *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2012)

حد يشدلها مكتوب بسرعه 
عشان تيجي



بس اللي خلي في خيانه يبقي يخلي فيها طلاق 
وكلها افلام في النهايه بقي


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2012)

*وحياتك يا ياسر فاهماك من اول وهله ههههههه
هرد اكيييييد بس بعد ماتش الاهلى *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وحياتك يا ياسر فاهماك من اول وهله ههههههه*
> *هرد اكيييييد بس بعد ماتش الاهلى *


*عمرى ماشككت فى ذكائك ياقمر انته :t25:*
*من اول ماقلتى هاسامحه .. وعشان كدا *
*انا اجلت الموقف الرابع .. هههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والان مع الموقف الرابع*
> *--------------------------*
> *هو هو الموقف الاول .. وخانك تانى وتالت*
> *وبرضوا مقدرتيش تمسكى عليه دليل  .. *
> ...


*
 بعتذر ليكوا عن تأخيرى ف الرد بسبب الاحداث اللى بنتمنى متتكررش تانى يا رب
بالنسبه للقضيه اللى بتتكلم فيها يا ياسر وهى قضية حرمان الاسره المسيحيه من حق الطلاق المكفول لاخواتنا المسلمين بحسب شريعتهم
بالتأكيد انت شايف ان الحق ده ميزه وبالتأكيد احنا كمسيحين بنشكر ربنا ع عدم وجود الميزه دى عندنا 
مش حابه ادخل هنا ف مقارنات هتبعدنا عن روح الموضوع فهرد رد عابر 
الزواج ف المسيحيه يا ياسر مش مجرد عقد هو رباط مقدس له ضوابط 
دايما ف الكنيسه بيشجعونا ع حسن الاختيار وكتير اسر بتلجأ للكنيسه للسؤال عن الشاب المتقدم لبنتهم
وبيكون ف ارتياح كبير كل ما كان الشاب ابن للكنيسه وقريب من ربنا ومن الخدمه علشان ضمان انه يصون بنتهم
ف حالة الخيانه او المرض أو اى سبب يعكر الزواج مبيكونشى ابدااا الحل هو الطلاق
احنا عندنا ايمان ان الصلاه بتغير قلوب وبتحسن تصرفات وباب التوبه دايمااااا مفتوح والفرصه موجوده
وكلنا ف حياتنا عندنا امثله حيه عن حالات زواج كانت ميئوس منها ولو كانوا مسلمين كانوا تطلقوا لكن بالصبر والصلاه ورعاية الاباء الكهنه حصل تفاهم واصلاح نفوس والمركب مشيت والزمن بينسى والاولاد مش بيعيشوا مشتتين ما بين اب وام وعائلات منفصله
اتمنى يكون ردى بالنسبه لك كافى بدون خطب ومواعظ *


----------



## أنجيلا (6 فبراير 2012)

*افتكرت الموضوع نام*
*يا ياسر لا طلاق في المسيحية الا بعلة الزنااا*
*وبسسسسسسسسس*
*مش زي الاسلام الراجل عندو الحق يطلق مراته في اي وقت ويهدم اسرة بكلمة وحدة "انتي طالق"*
*فالحمد لله ع نعمة المسيحية وكفى بها نعمة *

*طب متفوقو الموضوع شوي*
*عاوزين ضرب وشد شعررررر *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ف حالة الخيانه او المرض أو اى سبب يعكر الزواج مبيكونشى ابدااا الحل هو الطلاق*
> *اتمنى يكون ردى بالنسبه لك كافى بدون خطب ومواعظ *


*نختصر الاجابة للسطر باعلى و اشكر دونا على اجابتها الصادقة جدا  افحمتينى يادود :boxing:*
*وسوف استكمل باقى الاسئلة .. فما زال امامى يومان .. بس اوعى تقوليلى هاجاوبك بعد حاجه معينة .. كفاية الماتش *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *افتكرت الموضوع نام*
> *يا ياسر لا طلاق في المسيحية الا بعلة الزنااا*
> *وبسسسسسسسسس*
> *مش زي الاسلام الراجل عندو الحق يطلق مراته في اي وقت ويهدم اسرة بكلمة وحدة "انتي طالق"*
> ...



*ضرب وشد شعر ايييييييه حرام عليكى هى ناقصه البلد كلها بتضرب ف بعضيها 
خليكى محضر خير يا شريره :boxing:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *نختصر الاجابة للسطر باعلى و اشكر دونا على اجابتها الصادقة جدا  افحمتينى يادود :boxing:*
> *وسوف استكمل باقى الاسئلة .. فما زال امامى يومان .. بس اوعى تقوليلى هاجاوبك بعد حاجه معينة .. كفاية الماتش *​



*ههههههههههه لالالا تووووبه:shutup22:
ولا اقولك اسأل وهرد عليك بعد مجلس الشعب :new6:*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (6 فبراير 2012)

*بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع

ربنا يقويكى يا دونا  

و متابعة​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 فبراير 2012)

*اسئلة متنوعة للترفيه عن دونا و تهدئة اعصابها*
*----------------------------------------------------------*
*1 - انت و ماما وبابا و هند واخواتك و جوزك قاعدين فى امان الله .. وفجأة هجمت عليكوا عصابة ارهابية اسلامية محمدية بقيادتى :bud:*
*ووجهتلك عدة اختيارات (لازم تلتزمى بيها)*

*1 - اختارى حد تضحى بيه ماعدا انتى وجوزك*
*والباقى هايعيش وهاسيبكوا فى حالكوا .. ياما هاقتلك اهلك كلهم ماعدا جوزك *

*2 - بعد ما قولتيلى الاسم طلعت عيل .. و رجعت فى كلامى ورحت جايب هند (بنتك الوحيدة و اللى مش ممكن هاتخلفى تانى بعدها حسب الاطباء) ومامتك .. وحطيتهم *
*قدامك و قولتلك اختارى .. والا هاقتل عيلتك كلها *
*ماعدا جوزك *

*3 - بعد ماختارتى .. مطلعتش عيل ونفذت .. و بعد التنفيذ .. جبت بنت او ابن اختك اخر العنقود و حطيتها جنب اللى عاش من الاسمين اللى اخترتيهم .. **وقلتلك اختارى تانى .. *


*كفاية كدا للسؤال الرخم اللى فوق دا *

*2 - ماهى اول كلمة حب قلهالك جوزك *

*3 - ماهى اول هدية جابهالك جوزك (غيرو هوه طبعا)*

*4 **- مالفارق الررررئيسى فى شعور زوجك قبل نصف الاكليل و بعده ثم بعد الزواج .. يعنى لسه موهوج ولا اييييه :fun_lol:*

*5 - ماهو اول تصرف يدل على الحب فعلتية لتظهرى لجوزك انك بدأتى تحبيه (قبل الجواز طبعا) ولا انتى اللى حبتيه الاول .. بحبه ياماما .. أأأأأأأه ه ه ه ه ه ه *

*6 - مين اللى وقع التانى .. انتى ولا جوزك .. ولو هوا .. ايه اللى وقعه الوقعه دى .. يعنى ملاخر ايه اللى عجبوا فيكى هههههههه :smil15:*

*7 - ليه مخلفتيش تانى بعد هند !! والعيب من مين :smil15::smil15::smil15:*

*8 - مين اللى دخله اكتر .. انتى ولا جوزك*

*9 - ماهو اكبر عيب فى جوزك و لغاية دلوقتى مش عارفه تصلحيه (غير السجاير وال حاجات دى) .. عيب جوهرى*

*10 - خلفتى هند بعد كام سنة جواز :love45:*

*يتبع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اسئلة متنوعة للترفيه عن دونا و تهدئة اعصابها*
> *----------------------------------------------------------*
> *1 - انت و ماما وبابا و هند واخواتك و جوزك قاعدين فى امان الله .. وفجأة هجمت عليكوا عصابة ارهابية اسلامية محمدية بقيادتى :bud:*
> *ووجهتلك عدة اختيارات (لازم تلتزمى بيها)*
> ...



*اشوف فيك اسبوووووع ياللى ف بالى ld:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اشوف فيك اسبوووووع ياللى ف بالى ld:*


*طيب يادونا .. عشان خاطرك انتى بس .. دى اخر اسئلة .. مع ان كان عندى حوالى 30 سؤال غير اللى جى .. بس رفقا بيكى .. دول اخر 13 .. *

*1 - هل تعتقدى ان التبشير المسيحى سيتأثر نزولا بمجئ الاسلاميين الى الحكم وسيبدا التبشير الاسلامى فى الصعود من جديد (طبعا دا من الاسباب الرئيسية لرفضك مايحدث فى مصر من ثورة) بسبب تحسين صورة الاسلام التى شوهت على يد المخلوع*

*2 - اذا نجح الاسلاميين فى نهضة مصر و ايقافها على ارجلها .. فهل سيغير هذا من نظرتك للاسلاميين (الذى ظلموا فى حرمانهم من حقهم الطبيعى فى ممارسة السياسة و السلطة) ولذلك لجاؤ للسلاح او الكلمة*

*3 - هل  تكرهين محمد نبى الاسلام كشخص ام رسالة ام كلاهما او لا تكرههيه ولكنك تختلفى معه فى فكره .. بالرغم من شرح المسلمين اليومى ودفاعهم عنه*


*4 - مارايك فى قصف الاسد لحمص بالدبابات وقتل الاطفال الصغار .. ام ان العصابات هى التى تقصف مدنها لاظهار ان بشار هو من يفعل ذلك *

*5 - هل تؤمنى بانه فى وطن ما .. يجب ان يحكم 5 % من سكانه ال 95 % الباقية وهل تصدقى احد هؤلاء ال 5 % لو قال لك ان هذه ارادة ال 95 % ايضا .. ويستشهد ببعض الخونة ممن ليس لهم شرف ولا دين*

*6 - لو ولدت مسلمة لاب و ام مسلمين .. فهل كنت تتحولين للمسيحية بالرغم من ذلك .. ام تكونى احد فرسان الاسلام للدفاع عنه*

*7 - فى اى سن وانت صغيرة بدا والديك بتعليمك المسيحية (غير حصص الدين بالمدرسة) وماذا كانوا يخبروكى عن الاسلام (حقن التحصين) ولا مطعمتيش *

*8 - لو قدامك طريقين بين مدينتين .. طريق مشى فيه 9 وقالوا انه طريق كويس و أمن .. و الطريق الاخر مشى فيه واحد بس وقال ايضا انه كويس لكن لم يجربه احد من ال 9 الاخرين .. كاحتمالات .. اى الطريقين أأمن و اسلم لكى تمشى فيه !!*

*9 - كيف ترى مصر فى ال 10 سنوات القادمة فى جميع المجالات*

*10 - هل اختلفت يوما ما مع روك (مش فى المرتب طبعا) وهددت بترك المنتدى*

*11 - نحن نرى كوبتيك مان بالاحمر مثله مثل روك .. فما الفارق الادارى بينهما*

*12 - هل ظننت يوما ما .. ان ال IP بتاعة بعض الاعضاء هنا متراقبه و ممكن حد يرفع  قضية سب و قذف على عضو من الاعضاء .. وخصوصا بعد حكم الاسلاميين و بعد الحكم على عادل امام بالحبس سنة .. *

*13 - هل تعتقدى ان الاسلاميين المتطرفين بعد ان انتخب الشعب المعتدلين منهم  .. سيتغير اسلوبهم و يحذوا حذوا المعتدلين ليكسبوا رضا الشعب*


*فى اسئلة تانى لو عايزة قولى .. مش عايزه يبقى كفايه كدا عليكى *​


----------



## zama (8 فبراير 2012)

تابعت أسئلة صــــــــــ69_________فحة ، 

فوجئت من الأسئلة من حيث جرأتها و برائة إجابتها و إرتجالية

إلقائها المُسبق عنونته ، أنا قولت أني هتفرج و أنا ساكت لكن أسمحولي أقول مجرد رأئ 

" أخواتي العناكب * أنتوا عارفيين تعيشوا حياتكوا بــيسر " ،

نصيحتي ليكم _ طبعاً النصيحة مش شرط تكون صح لأنها مجرد رؤية _ " ما تصومعوا أنفسكم بطيات 

الحروف لتنعزلوا بثنايا الفكر ، أنتم كدا مَّنْ المنتدي و أسترسلوا هكذا " ..

==

أختي و أستاذتذتي / *دونا نبيل* ، منورة ، حاسس حضرتك كـــــدغيدية اللباقة و جريئة الرد و عفيفة 

القصد و مستأسرة الروح ..


أ / ياسر رشدي ، أتمنالك وقت جميل بحياتك الشخصية .. 

------

* العناكب : ينعكس تفسيرها من توقيت مكان إلقائها " الشبكة العنكبوتية " ..

==

bye ..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

zama قال:


> " أخواتي العناكب * أنتوا عارفيين تعيشوا حياتكوا بــيسر " ،
> 
> نصيحتي ليكم _ طبعاً النصيحة مش شرط تكون صح لأنها مجرد رؤية _ " ما تصومعوا أنفسكم بطيات
> 
> ...


*احلفلك بكل لغات العالم يامينا *
*مش فاهم حاجه .. طبعا دا مش انقاصا فى حقك .. و لكن انقاصا فى فهمى .. فانا فهمى بسيط و متواضع .. بس عجبنى قوى "لتنعزلوا بثنايا الفكر" الله عليك ..  وايضا .. العناكب من توقيت مكان القائها .. وهو جمع بين الزمان و المكان .. شلولخ  ههههههه*​


----------



## zama (8 فبراير 2012)

> *شلولخ  ههههههه*



أعتقد أنها كلمة بمعجم " *زغفلانس* " ههههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

عارف يا أ / ياسر ، حضرتك بتتواضع لئلا تجرحني بأسلوبك الصريح لكن 

أنا بعاني _ بالفعل _ من عدم مقدرتي للتواصل مع بعض الشخصيات لأنهم بيقولوا أنهم مش فاهمني 

و كأني أتلفظ لاوندي ، لكن أنا عارف أنهم عايزين يبادلوا أدبي بأنهم مش عايزين يجرحوني ..

ما أثق به هو أنني أتكلم أعتيادياً ، لو تلفظت بكلمات عربية إعجامية بالحق هكون بمنأي عن الناس أكثر 

، لكن أنا بتكلم عادي .. 

حرصاً _ و إحتراماً لمكانة الضيفة _ لئلا يتحول الكلام لي ، هحاول أفند كبواتي ، مُتشكر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يقويكى يا دونا
> 
> و متابعة​*



*ميرسى حبيبتى خالص :new8:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب يادونا .. عشان خاطرك انتى بس .. دى اخر اسئلة .. مع ان كان عندى حوالى 30 سؤال غير اللى جى .. بس رفقا بيكى .. دول اخر 13 .. *​


​*كى بوردى بياكلنى جبت له بودرة تلك 555..فهدى شوية*
*وماوسى عمال يتشاقى جبت له القط الشيرازى بتاعى (بوجا) قعد له وسكته*..
*لقاء داخل فى جوازات وطلاقات وخيانات لدرجة أنى اعتقدت أن شهر رمضان هل علينا ..(!!)*
*وبيقولوا ان من ساعة ما لقاء قعدت له فى المقصورة والمرمى أتفتح ع البهلى ..قال يعنى هو كان حارس مرمى عدل ..*
*ننتقل الآن الى جلسة حية من جلسات مجلس الشعب وطلبات أحاطة حول الأسلاميين الجدد ...*
*فأرجو ألا يكون الأستاذ / ياسر هو سبب نكسة الدورى ..*
*وطول عمر الدورى أحمر بسبب النادى الذى أحتكره وبسبب الدماء التى سالت من أجله ..*
*متابع ...*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب يادونا .. عشان خاطرك انتى بس .. دى اخر اسئلة .. مع ان كان عندى حوالى 30 سؤال غير اللى جى .. بس رفقا بيكى .. دول اخر 13 .. *
> :thnk0001:​*1 - هل تعتقدى ان التبشير المسيحى سيتأثر نزولا بمجئ الاسلاميين الى الحكم وسيبدا التبشير الاسلامى فى الصعود من جديد (طبعا دا من الاسباب الرئيسية لرفضك مايحدث فى مصر من ثورة) بسبب تحسين صورة الاسلام التى شوهت على يد المخلوع*
> 
> *اكيد هيتأثر وهيكون اكثر فعاليه والبركه ف مجلس الشيوخ :t19:
> ...



*ولا بنخاف ولا بنتهدد وبعون الله هنرد ولا بيهمنا :act19:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

zama قال:


> تابعت أسئلة صــــــــــ69_________فحة ،
> 
> فوجئت من الأسئلة من حيث جرأتها و برائة إجابتها و إرتجالية
> 
> ...



* زاما الغالى نورنى مرورك وفرح قلبى وجودك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا بنخاف ولا بنتهدد وبعون الله هنرد ولا بيهمنا :act19:*



*قوية و مفترية هههه *
*ماشى .. انا خلصت .. ومش هاناقشك فى*
*اجابتك .. بالرغم من ان بعضها مالوش علاقة بالسؤال .. بس ماشى .. لو عندك اسئلة اتفضلى .. ياحوووووااااااء :2:*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *قوية و مفترية هههه *
> *ماشى .. انا خلصت .. ومش هاناقشك فى*
> *اجابتك .. بالرغم من ان بعضها مالوش علاقة بالسؤال .. بس ماشى .. لو عندك اسئلة اتفضلى .. ياحوووووااااااء *​



*لالالالا بين طيااات كلامك اتهام موجه ارض جو بالتهرب من الاجابه لبعض الاسئله
وهذا اتهااااااام لا اقبله :bomb:
انهى اسئله بقى اللى اجابتهم مش ليها دعوه بالاجابات احتمااال اكون توهت حبه :new6:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالالا بين طيااات كلامك اتهام موجه ارض جو بالتهرب من الاجابه لبعض الاسئله*
> *وهذا اتهااااااام لا اقبله :bomb:*
> *انهى اسئله بقى اللى اجابتهم مش ليها دعوه بالاجابات احتمااال اكون توهت حبه :new6:*


*خلاص يادودا .. قلبك ابيض .. بس اجابتك للسؤال رقم 4 مثلا .. هما السوريين المسيحيين هما كل سوريا !! دول مايعدوش 2 % .. فازاى تقولى كل الى فى المنتدى بيمثلوا سوريا !!*
*انت عندك بنوته امورة .. و الكلمة سيف .. ربما بسببها تدانى يوم الدينونة بصرف النظر عن ديانتك .. انظرى ماذا قال حبيب يسوع .. انظرى الى طهر قلبه .. لم ينظر من منظور الدين او غلبة المسيحيين السوريين بالمنتدى .. الذين اذا تكلم احد بوجهة نظره فى بشار .. سارع الجميع الى الشكوى لحذف المشاركة او بادروا بعدم التدخل فى بلدهم و هم اول من يتدخل فى مصر و لا نقول لهم شيئا .. بل على العكس نبادلهم الرأى .. فبأى حق تشترون رضاهم **على حساب المخالف لهم فى الرائ .. سياسة المنتدى .. قمع الراى الاخر .. "فيما ليس له علاقة بالدين" لكسب بعض اعضاء المنتدى الذين يعدوا على اصابع اليد الواحدة .. الكلمة سيف يادونا .. بل هى امضى من السيف .. وكما تدين تدان .. حينها يتعجب الانسان .. لماذا تعاقبنى ياربى .. بسبب كلمة !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *خلاص يادودا .. قلبك ابيض .. بس اجابتك للسؤال رقم 4 مثلا .. هما السوريين المسيحيين هما كل سوريا !! دول مايعدوش 2 % .. فازاى تقولى كل الى فى المنتدى بيمثلوا سوريا !!*
> *انت عندك بنوته امورة .. و الكلمة سيف .. ربما بسببها تدانى يوم الدينونة بصرف النظر عن ديانتك .. انظرى ماذا قال حبيب يسوع .. انظرى الى طهر قلبه .. لم ينظر من منظور الدين او غلبة المسيحيين السوريين بالمنتدى .. الذين اذا تكلم احد بوجهة نظره فى بشار .. سارع الجميع الى الشكوى لحذف المشاركة او بادروا بعدم التدخل فى بلدهم و هم اول من يتدخل فى مصر و لا نقول لهم شيئا .. بل على العكس نبادلهم الرأى .. فبأى حق تشترون رضاهم **على حساب المخالف لهم فى الرائ .. سياسة المنتدى .. قمع الراى الاخر .. "فيما ليس له علاقة بالدين" لكسب بعض اعضاء المنتدى الذين يعدوا على اصابع اليد الواحدة .. الكلمة سيف يادونا .. بل هى امضى من السيف .. وكما تدين تدان .. حينها يتعجب الانسان .. لماذا تعاقبنى ياربى .. بسبب كلمة !!*​



*تبقى مفهمتنيش يا غالى :new6:
ردى كان 
انا لا اعيش ف سوريا ولكنى اتلمس الحقائق من اخواتى السوريين بالمنتدى وكلهم متمسكون بالاسد وينفوون عنه اى اعمال اجراميه وهذا يكفينى 
انت سألتنى عن احداث تقع ف بلد انا مش موجوده فيه
بمعنى انى مقدرش احكم ع صحة الحدث من اعلام مشوووه احنا نفسنا بنعانى منه 
أصبحنا غارقين ف الاكاذيب والاخبار المفبركه بشكل مستفز
وبعدين هو يعنى الاسد نصير للمسيحين وبيقتل ف المسلمين بس لدرجة انه يكون كل اللى بيدافعوا عنه مسيحين بس !!
اعتقد انى قريت مشاركات كتيره لمسلمين بيدافعوا عنه بنفس القوه والحماسه 
ولو زى ما بتقول انا بشترى رضاهم كنت اشتريت رضا كتير غاليين عليا هنا مصريين من مشجعى فريق الثوره ومكنتش انتسب للفلول من منطلق ان ولاد بلدى اولى اطبق عليهم المبدأ ده
لا يا ياسر لست انا..
انا كنت واضحه وصريحه ف ردى وكلمتى سيف ومبدأى مبيتغيرش
كلمة هذا يكفينى الموجوده ف مشاركتى معناها انى بساند اخوتى السوريين ف امنياتهم ببقاء الاسد وبصلى لاجل سوريا وسلامها وانا مش شايفه اى مشكله ف ده ع الاقل هما اصدق عندى من قنوات فضائيه ليها مصالح خاصه وبعضها مشبوه بل اغلبه
ولا اييييييش :act19:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا اييييييش :act19:*


*طبعا ايييييييش .. يالا .. لو فيه اسئلة .. ولا ناوية تتنازلى عنها :thnk0001:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

*لا طبعاااااااااا اتنازل اييييش انت بتحلم هههههه
بس لما تيجى صاحبة الموضوع وتدينا الاذن بالبدء *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا طبعاااااااااا اتنازل اييييش انت بتحلم هههههه*
> *بس لما تيجى صاحبة الموضوع وتدينا الاذن بالبدء *


*ماشى .. حد يشيعلها على بنها .. تيجى بسرعة هههه *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا طبعاااااااااا اتنازل اييييش انت بتحلم هههههه
> بس لما تيجى صاحبة الموضوع وتدينا الاذن بالبدء *



اوعي تتنازلي التار ولا العار :bud:

حبيبي انتي تبدأي وقت ما تحبي
ونقول من بكره باذن ربنا 
يعني من الخميس ليوم السبت

ودوسي براحتك بقي
وزودي العيار قوي هههههههههههههه



منور يا ياسر:t39:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

*طويب هيا بنا نسأل
اول  مجموعة اسئله هى شخصيه نوعااا مااا 
1- من هو ياسر ف كلمات بسيطه ؟؟
2- كيف وصلت بك السفينه لشط منتدانا؟؟ وعن ماذا كنت تبحث يا لئيم ههههههههه؟؟
3-ماذا يعجبك ف المنتدى ؟؟وماذا تتمنى له وبصراحه؟؟
4-ما اسوأ عيوب شخصيتك وهل هى نفس الشخصيه التى نعرفها أم أن هناك اختلاف ولاى مدى هى مختلفه ؟؟
5-هل لك اصدقاء ف الواقع مسيحين وما مدى قربك منهم ؟؟ وهل يوجد بينكم حوارات حول الاحداث القبطيه الاخيره؟؟
6- بماذا شعرت وقت حادث القديسين وهل كان سيختلف احساسك لو كان الحادث وقع ع الرصيف المقابل للكنيسه (ف الجامع يعنى )؟؟
7-فتاة احلام ياسر كيف تتمناها ؟؟
8- هل شاركت ف الثوره ؟؟هل سارت كما تتمناها وتحلم لها ؟؟والى اى حزب سياسى ينتمى ياسر ؟؟
9- عرفنا ع اسرتك ..وهل اسرتك تعلم انك تقضى ساعات من يومك ع منتدى مسيحى ؟؟وماذا كان رد فعلهم ؟؟
10- هل تعرضت يوماً لموقف محرج ؟؟وكيف تصرفت فيه؟؟وما هو التصرف الذى أحزن قلبك بشده وتتمنى الا يتكرر ؟؟
11-هل دعيت يوماً مسيحى للاسلام ؟؟أو حتى فكرت ؟؟ولماذا؟؟
12-اختار 5 شخصيات من المنتدى واخبرنا عن رأيك وانطباعك عنهم ..؟؟
13- هل توقفت يوماً أمام اى جزء من الكتاب المقدس واعجبت به ؟؟ام انك غير مهتم؟؟
14-ما الحكمه التى تؤمن بها ؟؟
15-لو اشتركت ف منظمه حقوقيه هل لك من الشجاعه ما تجعلك تتبنى قضيه مسيحيه وتستميت ف الدفاع عنها ؟؟وما هى ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 فبراير 2012)

*شوية أسئلة ع البيكو ....*
*شوط ياموحمدين ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (8 فبراير 2012)

*1- من هو ياسر ف كلمات بسيطه ؟؟
البساطة .. الصدق .. الاخلاص .. الحب .. وبعض من الذكاء​2- كيف وصلت بك السفينه لشط منتدانا؟؟ وعن ماذا كنت تبحث يا لئيم ههههههههه؟؟
عن طريق الصدفة البحته - ابحث عن وجهة النظر الاخرى​3-ماذا يعجبك ف المنتدى ؟؟وماذا تتمنى له وبصراحه؟؟
كوكتيل متنوع من الشخصيات بكافة خلفياتها الثقافية و الاجتماعية و الدينية - اتمنى له ان يخلو من كل مايسئ له من اعضاء لهم امتيازات خاصة ويسمح لهم بالاساءه للاخر و ان يطبق عليهم ما يطبق على الاخرين من قوانين .. عندها بلا شك سيصل المنتدى للعالمية​4-ما اسوأ عيوب شخصيتك وهل هى نفس الشخصيه التى نعرفها أم أن هناك اختلاف ولاى مدى هى مختلفه ؟؟
الطيبة الاكثر من اللازم .. والانخداع بكل من يقسم بالله انه لمن الصادقين .. فانا لا اتخيل ان هناك انسان يحلف بالله كذبا ​5-هل لك اصدقاء ف الواقع مسيحين وما مدى قربك منهم ؟؟ وهل يوجد بينكم حوارات حول الاحداث القبطيه الاخيره؟؟
الاصدقاء هم من مجال عملى .. ودائما ما نتكلم فى كل شئ واراؤنا غالبا ماتكون واحدة فى كل شئ .. ماعدا العقيدة​6- بماذا شعرت وقت حادث القديسين وهل كان سيختلف احساسك لو كان الحادث وقع ع الرصيف المقابل للكنيسه (ف الجامع يعنى )؟؟
شعرت بمدى جبن من فعل هذا .. فمسيحيى مصر غالبهم وديع ولا يميل للعنف .. وان كان هذا لاينطبق على قلة منهم - وبالطبع مالا اتمناه لغيرى لا اتمناه لنفسى و العكس صحيح
7-فتاة احلام ياسر كيف تتمناها ؟؟
خفة الدم - حب الناس - حب الله - تحبنى كأنى روحها - ستايل​8- هل شاركت ف الثوره ؟؟هل سارت كما تتمناها وتحلم لها ؟؟والى اى حزب سياسى ينتمى ياسر ؟؟
بالطبع و عندى الفيديوهات الخاصة بى - نعم تسير فى الطريق الصحيح مع بعض الانحرافات التى سوف تقوم بالوقت - بدون (بس بحب حزب وداد)​9- عرفنا ع اسرتك ..وهل اسرتك تعلم انك تقضى ساعات من يومك ع منتدى مسيحى ؟؟وماذا كان رد فعلهم ؟؟
اعيش مع والدى - والدتى متوفية منذ سن الخامسة - لايوجد اخوة - لا اتناقش فى خصوصياتى مع الاب​10- هل تعرضت يوماً لموقف محرج ؟؟وكيف تصرفت فيه؟؟وما هو التصرف الذى أحزن قلبك بشده وتتمنى الا يتكرر ؟؟
كتير - منها بما اننا فى منتدى مسيحى .. فى شركة اوراسكوم كنت باستلم شغل و ركب معايا المهندس و المشرف و معاه 2 صنايعيه تبع المشرف (المهندس هو الوحيد اللى عارف ديانتى من اسمى الرباعى بالعقد) وبدأ المشرف يغلط فى بعض المقاولين المسلمين .. و فجأءه الصنايعى حب يجامله راح شاتم .. اصلهم مسلمين ولاد ستين ### طبعا وقفت العربية و نزلتهم فى الطل و كملت و المهندس و المشرف فى نص هدومهم و هات يا اعتذار .. وانا عمال اضحك - الموقف اللى اثر فيه هو موت جولى (القطة) حبيبة قلبى هههههه
11-هل دعيت يوماً مسيحى للاسلام ؟؟أو حتى فكرت ؟؟ولماذا؟؟
نعم حدث - لانى كنت احبه جدا جدا جدا .. ​12-اختار 5 شخصيات من المنتدى واخبرنا عن رأيك وانطباعك عنهم ..؟؟
سوف اجاوب عن هذا السؤال فى مشاركة منفصلة​13- هل توقفت يوماً أمام اى جزء من الكتاب المقدس واعجبت به ؟؟ام انك غير مهتم؟؟
بالطبع فانا اؤمن بالعهد القديم و معظم العهد الجديد ​14-ما الحكمه التى تؤمن بها ؟؟
اتق شر من احسنت اليه​15-لو اشتركت ف منظمه حقوقيه هل لك من الشجاعه ما تجعلك تتبنى قضيه مسيحيه وتستميت ف الدفاع عنها ؟؟وما هى ؟؟* 
*بالطبع .. قضية سلب حقوق الاقليات و حقهم فى بناء دور العبادة كما يشاؤون !!*​


----------



## تيمو (8 فبراير 2012)

ست الكل Dona

بس حابب أحكيلك شغلة ... 

في بعض من إجاباتك تستحقين عليها  ألف تحية ، ورفع القبعة ، والإنحناء احتراماً للفكر الذي تحمليه ...

((لو)) كان ربع أمهات الجيل الجديد في مصر مثل فكرك (مهما اختلفتم بالأفكار والعقائد) ، فلا خوف على مستقبل مصر ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ست الكل Dona
> 
> بس حابب أحكيلك شغلة ...
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا MeToo ده بس من ذوقك صدقنى
انا كمان لازم اشهدلك ان كتير من مشاركاتك الحواريه الاخيره كشفت عن فكر مميز وثقافه عاليه وعقليه ناضجه للغايه
ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2012)

يا مرحب بياسر
صديقنا  المميز
ركز فى الاجابات عشان انا  متابع روددك هههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يا مرحب بياسر
> صديقنا المميز
> ركز فى الاجابات عشان انا متابع روددك هههههههههه


*دونا قايمة بالواجب .. بتفكرنى بالاناكوندا لما بتعصر فريستها .. ادينى خلصت الجزء الاول ومستنى باقى الاسئلة .. بس شكلى هاخد تعسيلة على بال ماتحط الاسئلة اللى بعدها :new2:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *دونا قايمة بالواجب .. بتفكرنى بالاناكوندا لما بتعصر فريستها .. ادينى خلصت الجزء الاول ومستنى باقى الاسئلة .. بس شكلى هاخد تعسيلة على بال ماتحط الاسئلة اللى بعدها :new2:*​



*12-اختار 5 شخصيات من المنتدى واخبرنا عن رأيك وانطباعك عنهم ..؟؟

سوف اجاوب عن هذا السؤال فى مشاركة منفصلة*
*هننصب بقى :ranting:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *12-اختار 5 شخصيات من المنتدى واخبرنا عن رأيك وانطباعك عنهم ..؟؟*
> 
> *سوف اجاوب عن هذا السؤال فى مشاركة منفصلة*
> *هننصب بقى :ranting:*


*انا برضوا .. نرجع نشوف كام سؤال سبته ياجميل .. خلي الاجابة فى اخر يوم يادودا*
*عشان محتاج افكر و اراجع و افحص و امحص الخ *
*يالا اللى بعده .. و لا انت بتكسبى وقت يا اناكوندا  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 فبراير 2012)

المعركه شكلها هتحلو قووووووووووي

قشطه عليكم


متابعه طبعا


----------



## grges monir (9 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *دونا قايمة بالواجب .. بتفكرنى بالاناكوندا لما بتعصر فريستها .. ادينى خلصت الجزء الاول ومستنى باقى الاسئلة .. بس شكلى هاخد تعسيلة على بال ماتحط الاسئلة اللى بعدها :new2:*​


ظلمت الاكوندا كدة  ياسر هههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ظلمت الاكوندا كدة ياسر هههههههههه


*فعلالالالالالا .. دودا اخطر من الاناكوندا هههههه .. ربنا يكون فى عون ابو هند .. انا عرفت ليه هو بيتحجج بالشغل الكتير .. خايف يرجع ياولداه *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 فبراير 2012)

*خخخخخ خ خ خ خ *
*محدش يصحينى .. يظهر ان دودا فى اجتماع عاجل مع روك .. لبحث موضوع خطير .. هههه *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههه معلشى بقى الاسئله كانت ف الفرن 
بما انك يا ياسر تكاد المسلم الوحيد المعتدل تقريبا ف منتدانا نحب نسألك شوية اسئله ونتمنى اجابات صريحه 
1- يقال ان الثوره قد تأسلمت والاماره ف الصندوق
فكيف ترى كمسلم حزب الشيوخ الحالى ؟؟
2- كيف ترى نظرة السلفيين للاقباط ويقال ان ارائهم هى القرأن الصريح بلا رياء فهل توافق؟؟
3- شيوخ الفضائيات هل من وجهة نظرك هم شيوخ تخدم الاسلام أم ان العكس صحيح ؟؟
4-ما اغرب فتوى سمعتها ورفضتها بشده كأنسان؟؟
5-لو لك صديق مسلم مقرب لقلبك وصارحك برغبته ف التحول للمسيحيه 
ماذا سيكون رد فعلك وبماذا ستنصحه وهل ستخبر اى شخص بسره من قبيل مساعدته ؟؟
6-ماذا يلفت نظرك ف المسيحيه من تعاليم وسلوك وما الحاجز الذى يجعلك غير مقتنع به كدين ؟؟
7-لو قررت الدوله تهجير كل مسيحييها لاى دوله أخرى وتم عمل استفتاء للمسلمين ؟؟ماذا سيكون اختيارك ولماذا ؟؟
8-هل ترى المسيحىين ف مصر يعاملوا بعدل ومساواه أم انك تستشعر أحياناً ظلم عليهم ؟؟اذكر موقف
9-لو تم انتخابك رئيس للجمهوريه وطلب منك 3 قرارات تخص الشأن القبطى بماذا ستقر ؟؟
10-هل حدث وزورت كنيسه ؟؟لو حدث اخبرنا عن السبب وعن انطباعك وقتها؟؟
يلا بقى اسيبك ترد وانت وحظك بقى يا رجعتلك تانى يا اكتفيت لحد كده*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2012)

*خ خ خ خ خ خ خ خ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

نجيب بطاطين الظاهر الجو برد خالص
منيم الكل هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههه معلشى بقى الاسئله كانت ف الفرن *
*وححححححح  .. دى اسئلة مولعه *
 
*بما انك يا ياسر تكاد المسلم الوحيد المعتدل تقريبا ف منتدانا نحب نسألك شوية اسئله ونتمنى اجابات صريحه *
*هو انا عندى غير الصراحه .. ودا اللى مودينى فى داهيه*
*1- يقال ان الثوره قد تأسلمت والاماره ف الصندوق*
*فكيف ترى كمسلم حزب الشيوخ الحالى ؟؟*
*دا شئ طبيعى يادونا و مش لازم المسيحيين يخافوا منه .. الفساد كان عظيم من مبارك .. الناس من خوفها من الليبرالين اختارت الحاجه اللى ممكن تطمن قلوبهم .. عملية نفسية لا اكثر .. وانا اه و انت اهه .. بعد تلات سنين الناس هاتبتدى تتغير و هاتختار الاصلح*​ 
*2- كيف ترى نظرة السلفيين للاقباط ويقال ان ارائهم هى القرأن الصريح بلا رياء فهل توافق؟؟*
*لا ارى نظرة دونيه .. ويقال ان السلفيين هم ارثوذكس المسلمين .. وهذا خطأ كبير .. فالسلفيين هم اتباع كتب الصحاح للاسف .. واى نقد نصى بنوعيه او تمحيص .. يهاجموكى على الفور .. فهم قد ارتفعوا دون قصد منهم بكتب كالبخارى و مسلم الى مصاف القرأن .. وهذا خطأ كبير جدا جدا .. ان كتب السنه بلا شك تحتاج الى اعادة التنقيح و التمييز .. نحتاج الى صحوة اسلامية حقيقية ترتكن على العلم و المعرفة *​*3- شيوخ الفضائيات هل من وجهة نظرك هم شيوخ تخدم الاسلام أم ان العكس صحيح ؟؟*
*هاقولك ايه يادونا .. و انا راضى شهادتك انتى .. *​*4-ما اغرب فتوى سمعتها ورفضتها بشده كأنسان؟؟*
*اغرب فتوى هى تحريم لمس البنات للموز و الخيار لانها تثير الشهوة ههههههههههه - فى جريدة البديل*
*5-لو لك صديق مسلم مقرب لقلبك وصارحك برغبته ف التحول للمسيحيه *
*ماذا سيكون رد فعلك وبماذا ستنصحه وهل ستخبر اى شخص بسره من قبيل مساعدته ؟؟*
*هاحاول اتناقش معاه و اعرف المنطق اللى خلاه يعمل كدا .. و اول حاجه .. فمثلا هل انت عملت كدا عشان تكاليف الاسلام صعبه و خصوصا .. الصلاة .. وهاقوله متصليش .. بس متسبش التوحيد -  لو مقتنعش خلاص .. هذا اختياره و عليا احترامه - لو استأمنى على سره .. فهذه امانه فى عنقى يحاسبنى الله عليها - مساعدته تكون فى حفظ سره و لو ساعدته بكشف سره سيأتى بنتيجه عكسية فى جميع الاحوال*​*6-ماذا يلفت نظرك ف المسيحيه من تعاليم وسلوك وما الحاجز الذى يجعلك غير مقتنع به كدين ؟؟*
*تعاليم المحبه و السلام .. ولكن ايضا لا يعجبنى نظرة المسيحيين للمعجزات  وهذا يدل فعلا ان الاصل واحد وان هذا فى جينات المسلمين و المسيحيين .. فى حبهم للخرافات زى قنديل ام هاشم كدا و قدرته على الشفاء من العمى .. الخ*
*اما الحاجز هو .. مفهوم الخطيئة التى تورث ومايتبعه من مسلسل التعميد و الصلب و الخلاص واخيرا التثليث *
*وقد اعطيتك مثالا بطريق فيه 9 مشيوا فيه .. وطريق مشى فيه واحد او حتى اتنين .. فانا قد اخترت الطريق الامن الذى يقول "لا الله الا الله" وفقط بدون تفسير او شرح *​*7-لو قررت الدوله تهجير كل مسيحييها لاى دوله أخرى وتم عمل استفتاء للمسلمين ؟؟ماذا سيكون اختيارك ولماذا ؟؟*
*دا يتوقف على الدوله اللى هايتهجروا فيها .. لو الدنمارك مثلا .. فسوف اوافق على التهجير ثم اتحول للمسيحيه ظاهريا و اتهجر معاهم .. انما لو غير كدا .. فسوف اهجرهم الى بلدهم .. مصر .. فهم اصحاب الارض الى لا شك فى نسبهم اليها .. ومن يترك ارضه منهم فهو خائن .. فالارض كالعرض*

*8-هل ترى المسيحىين ف مصر يعاملوا بعدل ومساواه أم انك تستشعر أحياناً ظلم عليهم ؟؟اذكر موقف*
*لا .. ارى انهم يظلمون فى بعض الاشياء .. ولكن فى العموم هم يعرفون كيف يتعايشون مع هذا الظلم .. و يجعلهم يتفوقون .. فيختارون مهن معينه ويجعلون ابنائهم فيها*
*من ضمن المظالم .. بناء الكنائس .. التمييز فى الوظائف الحكومية .. اما الخاصه .. كل واحد حر*​*9-لو تم انتخابك رئيس للجمهوريه وطلب منك 3 قرارات تخص الشأن القبطى بماذا ستقر ؟؟*
*1 - تخصيص كوته فى مجلس الشعب للمسيحيين و يجرى عليها الانتخابات بينهم او فرض كوته على الاحزاب*
*2 - جعل رئيس الوزراء مسيحى دائما *
*3 - اخضاع الازهر و الكنيسة للجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات وفصلهم اداريا وماليا عن الدوله*​*10-هل حدث وزورت كنيسه ؟؟لو حدث اخبرنا عن السبب وعن انطباعك وقتها؟؟*
*نعم - افراح بقى و سياحة .. كوكتيل يعنى .. انطباعى عادى يعنى *​*يلا بقى اسيبك ترد وانت وحظك بقى يا رجعتلك تانى يا اكتفيت لحد كده*[/QUOTE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2012)

*طبعا ما ينفعش اعلق والا تحولنا الى المنتدى الأسلامى ...*
*عجبتنى الأجابات أرقام :*
*(2) و (4) *
*و (7) فيها ذكاء أجتماعى ومش عايز أقول مجاملة لأنى عارفك لا تتقنها ...*
*و (9) رقم -2 فيها صعبة شوية ومش قادر ابلعها *
*و (6) جانبك فيها الصواب ولكن أجابة تدل على قراءة عابرة للمعانى ليس إلا ...*
*تبقى سؤال أجلته أنت من الطرح السابق واتقال عليك نصاب ...هههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

> *تبقى سؤال أجلته أنت من الطرح السابق واتقال عليك نصاب ...هههههههه*


الراجل زعل منى شكلة وطنش عشان هو ذوق ومحبش يرد ههههه
تيجى انت تسخنة عليا  هههه
لا انا مش عاوزة يرد بقى هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *12-اختار 5 شخصيات من المنتدى واخبرنا عن رأيك وانطباعك عنهم ..؟؟*
> *سوف اجاوب عن هذا السؤال فى مشاركة منفصلة*
> *هننصب بقى :ranting:*


*ياعمنا لأ ........*
*هى دى المشاركى اللى أقصدها ...ههههههههه*


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعمنا لأ ........*
> *هى دى المشاركى اللى أقصدها ...ههههههههه*


الراجل لابستة تهمة النصب فى كذا حتة فى الموضوع دة هههههه
هايطلع منة على السجن عدل
اية اللى جابك بس هنا ياسر ههههههههه
ميرسى عبود للتوضيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *5-لو لك صديق مسلم مقرب لقلبك وصارحك برغبته ف التحول للمسيحيه *
> *ماذا سيكون رد فعلك وبماذا ستنصحه وهل ستخبر اى شخص بسره من قبيل مساعدته ؟؟*
> *هاحاول اتناقش معاه و اعرف المنطق اللى خلاه يعمل كدا .. و اول حاجه .. فمثلا هل انت عملت كدا عشان تكاليف الاسلام صعبه و خصوصا .. الصلاة .. وهاقوله متصليش .. بس متسبش التوحيد -  لو مقتنعش خلاص .. هذا اختياره و عليا احترامه - لو استأمنى على سره .. فهذه امانه فى عنقى يحاسبنى الله عليها - مساعدته تكون فى حفظ سره و لو ساعدته بكشف سره سيأتى بنتيجه عكسية فى جميع الاحوال*​


[/QUOTE]

انا كمان مش من حقي التعقيب علي ردك
والحق لدونا بس بما انك ضيفها

بس لفت انتباهي في ردك السؤال الخامس
الجزء دا الملون بالاحمر

علي كدا انت بتؤمن ان المسيحين مشركيين ؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياعمنا لأ ........*
> *هى دى المشاركى اللى أقصدها ...ههههههههه*


*ماشى يابووودى .. هاجاوب عليها .. بس هى عايزه تركيز شويه .. لانى هاقول رائي بصراحة *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الراجل لابستة تهمة النصب فى كذا حتة فى الموضوع دة هههههه
> هايطلع منة على السجن عدل
> اية اللى جابك بس هنا ياسر ههههههههه
> ميرسى عبود للتوضيح


*انا مش ممكن ازعل منك ابدا ياجوجو .. لانى شايف جواك . ونصاب نصاب بس اعيش*
*بالمناسبه ايه الفرق بين اللص و النصاب *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

​ 
انا كمان مش من حقي التعقيب علي ردك
والحق لدونا بس بما انك ضيفها

بس لفت انتباهي في ردك السؤال الخامس
الجزء دا الملون بالاحمر

علي كدا انت بتؤمن ان المسيحين مشركيين ؟[/QUOTE]
*انا مقلتش كدا .. انا على التوحيد المطلق بدون شرح او تفصيل فى ذات الله .. سميها انتى بقى زى مانتى عايزه *​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا مش ممكن ازعل منك ابدا ياجوجو .. لانى شايف جواك . ونصاب نصاب بس اعيش*
> *بالمناسبه ايه الفرق بين اللص و النصاب *​


ميرسى ياسر
قلبك ابيض مع انك اهلاوى ههههه
الفرق فى رايىء
ان الحرامى يستخدم اى طريقة حتى لو عنيفة تصل للقتل فى الوصول لهدفة
النصاب بقى حرامى اتيكيت ياخد اللى عاوزة منك  بدون اى مشاكل بل بالعكس بياخد اللىعاوزة منك وانت مبسوط
 ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

> ميرسى ياسر
> دايما قلبك ابيض مع انك اهلاوى هههه
> الفرق بقى فى رايىء
> ان الحرامى مريض نفسيا عاوز يتعالج
> ...


​*الفرق يا جو .. هو ان اللص بيمد ايده فى جيبك عشان يسرقك غصب عنك*
*لكن النصاب بيخليك انت اللى تمد ايدك فى جيبك و تديله و انت مبسوط*​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الفرق يا جو .. هو ان اللص بيمد ايده فى جيبك عشان يسرقك غصب عنك*
> *لكن النصاب بيخليك انت اللى تمد ايدك فى جيبك و تديله و انت مبسوط*​


انا مسحت المشاركة دى وكتبت رايى تانى قبل ردك دة
تقريبا انا وانت قلنا نفس الكلام هههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا مسحت المشاركة دى وكتبت رايى تانى قبل ردك دة
> تقريبا انا وانت قلنا نفس الكلام هههههه


*اه .. مانت بقيت عضو مبارك .. ومبارك فى السجن دلوقتى *​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اه .. مانت بقيت عضو مبارك .. ومبارك فى السجن دلوقتى *​


هههههه ومين قالك ان مبارك فى السجن
وفية  فرق من مبارك كلفظ معنوى وبين مبارك كاسم شخص 
اسم علم يعنى بالعربى هههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

رغم انها واضحه وضوح الشمس ومش محتاجه تقويل ولا تسميات

لكن دا مش موضوعنا

في انتظار دون
ونشوف خلصت حوارها معاك ولا لسه عاوزه تطحنك تاني





ياسلام بقي لو قالت خلينا لبكره كمان
وتطحنك بكام سؤال تاني 
ههههههههههههههههه
بقيت شريره انا 


بس منورين يا جماعه بجد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ونشوف خلصت حوارها معاك ولا لسه عاوزه تطحنك تاني
> 
> ياسلام بقي لو قالت خلينا لبكره كمان
> وتطحنك بكام سؤال تاني
> ...


*تطحن مين ياماما .. لا اى  اى و لا زى زى ههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

يا عم الجامد انت
هههههههههههههههههههه


حد ينادي عليها طيب
وليه نص جنيه مخروم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2012)

*بصرف النظر عن الاجابات اللى كل فتفوته فيها محتاجه كلام وحوار 
 خلينا نتقابل ف ساحه تانيه بقى ف المستقبل علشان منبوظش الموضوع للبنيه وتروح تقاضينا هههههههه
فاضلك السؤال اللى انت متهرب منه والمنتدى كله فاكرهولك هههههه*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصرف النظر عن الاجابات اللى كل فتفوته فيها محتاجه كلام وحوار *
> *خلينا نتقابل ف ساحه تانيه بقى ف المستقبل علشان منبوظش الموضوع للبنيه وتروح تقاضينا هههههههه*
> *فاضلك السؤال اللى انت متهرب منه والمنتدى كله فاكرهولك هههههه*


*ايه جو الارهاب دا .. نتقابل ياباشا .. حدد الصفحة و الزمان .. *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 فبراير 2012)

ايون يا دون

بس اقاضيكي ازاي بقي
ما انتي كدا هاتبقي المتهم  والقاضي
هههههههههههههههه


يالا خليها عليا انا بقي 
واتنازل علي القضيه

قلبي الطيب دا مدويني في داهيه
ههههههههههه




 يالا يا ياسر بقي
جاوب علي السؤال اللي فاضل 
قدامك انهارده بس
والا هانقيم الحد عليك





داكور يا حج
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ايه جو الارهاب دا .. نتقابل ياباشا .. حدد الصفحة و الزمان .. *​



*يعنى هتروح منى فيييييييين :budo:
يلا جااااااوب :act23:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايون يا دون
> 
> بس اقاضيكي ازاي بقي
> ما انتي كدا هاتبقي المتهم  والقاضي
> ...



*متقلقيش يا نيفووو انا دايما شعارى الحريه والعداله :smile01 
مين ده اللى قلبه طيب :thnk0001:*
*أومال البوتاجازات اللى شغاله دى من اول الموضوع بتاعة مين :giveup:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى هتروح منى فيييييييين :budo:*
> *يلا جااااااوب :act23:*


*طيب .. نبتدى بيكى يادودا .. *
*الحقيقه دودا من الشخصيات المقلقه هههه وساعات بحس انى اتكلمت معاها قبل كدا زمان .. فى البال توك مثلا . مش فاكر .. وشخصيتها قريبه من شخصية عضوة اسمها أمة  وهى شخصية قوية فى اطار انثوى ناعم ودمه خفيف .. واتعلمت من دونا حاجه مهمه جدا .. المهم دينى وما يخدمه فى الانتشار و بس .. لاتقولى نظام ولا بلد ههههه  يعنى انا جيت هنا وقولت اكيد هاتعلم و فعلا .. اتعلمت اهم حاجه من دونا .. فكر لدينك بذكاء .. **وطبعا هناك بعض الاجابات دونا جاوبتها و انا اعتقد انها ليست صحيحه تماما (مثل عدد الاخوة و الاخوات) ممكن اكون غلطان !!*
*وعموما غيرا كدا دونا شخصية ذكيه بتفكرنى بمارى منيب .هههه . بالمناسبه كنت بتفرج على عامر منيب الله يرحمه وهو بيلعب كوره فى منية السيرج فى شبرا كل يوم تقريبا  *
*وهاحاول افكر فى الفترة الجايه اعمل زى دونا كدا واحاول اساعد فى نشر دينى بكل قوة وغالبا هيكون عن طريق كتاب خاص بذلك*
*وكفايه كدا على دونا *​


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2012)

> واتعلمت من دونا حاجه مهمه جدا .. المهم دينى وما يخدمه فى الانتشار و بس .. لاتقولى نظام ولا بلد ههههه



ياااااااااااااه ده انتا شايل كتير في قلبك عليها ، أنا مش بصدد الدفاع عن الست دونا لأنك زي ما وضحت شخصيتها قوية وتقدر تدافع عن حالها ، ومش ناقصة عقل ودين عشان تحتاج لواحد تاني يدافع عنها  بس بقدر أقول لك إنو دونا من الشخصيات يالي لمست فيهم وعي لما يحدث في بلادها بعيداً عن أي قولبات طائفية ، أو أحكام دينية مسبقة ، وحكمك على دونا هو ذاته الذي قلته لك في موضوع مينا ، أنتَ لن تفهم أبداً الدافع في رفض الثورة إلّا من منظور ديني وطائفي بحت ..


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

> * المهم دينى وما يخدمه فى الانتشار و بس .. لاتقولى نظام ولا بلد ههههه*


شكلك إخوان أو سلفيين يا ياسر 
والله أعلم :smile02


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شكلك إخوان أو سلفيين يا ياسر
> والله أعلم :smile02


*هو فى ايه ياجدعان .. بقول اتعلمت منها .. اتعلمتتتتت منهااااااااااااااا .. يعنى انا مكنتش كدا *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> ياااااااااااااه ده انتا شايل كتير في قلبك عليها ، أنا مش بصدد الدفاع عن الست دونا لأنك زي ما وضحت شخصيتها قوية وتقدر تدافع عن حالها ، ومش ناقصة عقل ودين عشان تحتاج لواحد تاني يدافع عنها  بس بقدر أقول لك إنو دونا من الشخصيات يالي لمست فيهم وعي لما يحدث في بلادها بعيداً عن أي قولبات طائفية ، أو أحكام دينية مسبقة ، وحكمك على دونا هو ذاته الذي قلته لك في موضوع مينا ، أنتَ لن تفهم أبداً الدافع في رفض الثورة إلّا من منظور ديني وطائفي بحت ..


*هى عشان بتدافع عن دينها يبقى اكرهها مثلا !! وموضوع الثورة السوريه .. انا فاهمه كويس قوى من جميع المناظير اللى خلقها لربنا .. مش عشان شوية قنوات بتجيب لقطات من هنا و قنوات تانيه بتجيب العكس .. واسأل انطاكى .. انا قلتله ايه .. ان الثورة دى مش هاتنجح .. لان الدم اللى هايجرى لو كسب الثوار .. اكتر بكتيييير من الدم اللى بيراق حاليا .. ولو فرض انه حصل .. انا محضر شقه مفروشه للانطاكى هنا فى مصر .. وهاقدمله فى الجامعه عشان يكمل *​


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هى عشان بتدافع عن دينها يبقى اكرهها مثلا !! *​



*أصلاً إنتا لو قررت انو تكرهها ، مش هتقدر ولا يهون عليك 

يا انكل ياسر ، انتا مقولب كل تعاملك معها بمنظور ديني بحت ، وهاي النظرة الصراحة هي من سترجعنا للوراء دُر ، وكلامك يالي كاتبو إلها أنا شايفو انو ملغوم ، والهدف والقصد تسميع كلام بس بإطار جميل وما يزعلش ... 

على كل ، أنا مش راح أعمل حالي محامي ، بس حبيت أوصلّك فكرة ، انو اطلع من قولبت الإنتماءات الوطنية من منظور ديني وطائفي ، فالوطن أوسع من حدّه بطائفية ضيّقة ...

نعتذر للتطفل *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 فبراير 2012)

*نمسك بقى سخصيتان انا بحطهم فى شخصية واحده لانهم تفريبا متشابهين*
*وهما :*

*النهيسى .. 69544 مشاركة تقريبا*
*عبارة عن الاتى :*
*35270 مشاركة تقول الاتى*
*"خبر مفرح جدا .. شكرا للخبر"*
*او 30270 مشاركة تقول*
*"شكرا على مرورك الجميل"*
*والباقى متنوعات بين البنين هههههههه*

*===*

*والتانى حبيب يسوع *
*نفس القصه بس بشرح زياده شويه و بتعجبنى اراؤه لانها من القلب وشفافه*
*------*
*الاتنين دول انا بحبهم جدا بالرغم من انى متعاملتش معاهم فى اى مشاركة مباشرة .. لانى ارى فيهم طيبة القلب و عفة اللسان *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 فبراير 2012)

*اللى بعده هما عبود و جرجس ومينا*
*وبرضوا هاعتبرهم واحد*
*ودول اللى برضوا بحب اتكلم معاهم واخد و ادى و انا حاسس انى مش لازم اتجمل او اتصنع ونبتدى من الاخر بمينا :*
*اول مادخلت المنتدى كان حاطط صورة لواحد عباره عن ضهر و معرضلنا قفاه .. فقلت بس دا اكيد جدع رفيع و تقريبا متوزنش من ايام ابتدائى .. وجاى يمارس هوايته هنا عشان عنده زرار زياده فى القائمة*
*بس بعد كدا اكتشفت ان جواه قلب سخن قوى و انه ثورجى طراز ار بى جى وبيحب البلد دى .. وكمان مؤدب .. وانا كل ماافتكر مشاركاته مع عصام .. وهو عمال يقله يااستاذ عصام انا مقلتش عليك كدا .. اقعد اضحك .. صبور جدا الصراحه يامينا .. ومينا هو اكتر واحد تخلص من عقدة دا اسلامى ودا مسيحى .. هو لايرى الا مصلحة البلد .. مصر*​ 
*التانى حسب المعرفه هو عبووووووود*
*اعتقد ان عبود من منطقه شعبيه فى الاسكندريه طبعا .. اعتقد ان عبود مر بمواقف متعدده اثرت فى حياته تاثيرا عميقا .. هو كويس وزى الفل بس ساعات بيحب يقلد الناس الوحشة و لسانه يبتدى يغلط فى الاسلام بالفاظ مش هيه او على سبيل السخريه .. فلازم ساعتها اديله كوع قانونى عشان يفوق .. *
*وهو موهوب ادبيا ولكن لابد ان ينمى اسلوبه افضل من كدا بكتير .. فاسلوبه الحالى لايرقى للمستوى التجارى .. لابد ان يقرأ كثيرا جدا جدا ..*
*واعتقد انه فى يوم من الايام خرج عبود الى الشارع صباحا يتصفح وجوه الناس و هو يبتسم بسخرية .. كأنه يراهم لاول مرة .. كأنه يقول لهم تظنوننى منكم و انا غريب عنكم .. عذرا انا اعيش فى عالم اخر .. ويعقب هذا احساس عجيب بالسعادة مع كل نفس عميق .. انا حر اخيرا .. *
*ربما اكون خاطئا ولكن هذا الاحساس احسست به انا شخصيا من 17 سنه هههههه*​ 
*واخيرا جرجس جو *
*طبعا بعد ما اخد عضو مبارك .. مش عارف هنعرف نكلمه ولا لأ .. بس شخصية متميزة و لذيذه .. و يموت بس يغلس عليه .. ونفسى الا يتلفظ على الاسلام باى الفاظ مهينه .. حتى يظل صديقى اللدود*​ 
*كفايه كدا*​


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

> *واخيرا جرجس جو *
> *طبعا بعد ما اخد  عضو مبارك .. مش عارف هنعرف نكلمه ولا لأ .. بس شخصية متميزة و لذيذه .. و  يموت بس يغلس عليه .. ونفسى الا يتلفظ على الاسلام باى الفاظ مهينه .. حتى  يظل صديقى اللدود*​
> *كفايه كدا
> يا مرحب ياسر
> ...


*معرفش جاتلك عقدة العضوية المباركة دى منين هههههههه
انا واخداها ليا اكتر من سنتين لسة شايفاها دلوقت ههههههه
موضوع اهانة دين لا انتمى لية ليس من طباعى ابدا
لكن ياسر ان اهاجم افكار لاتمت للعقل بصلة ولا المنطق ويدعى من يتقول بها انها من الاسلام فهذا ليس خطأى انا ياسر
عندما هاجمت هاجمت الفكرة لا علاقة  لى بشخصية اى انسان او دين ينتمى لة فهو حرتماما فى اعتقاد ما يريد ولة كل احترام
لكن مثلا ان يؤيد فكرة دفع الجزية مثلا للمسيحين ويقول انها شرع اللة اسمح  لى عندما ارد واقول هذ ة بلاهة فكرية  اسلامية فمحدش يزعل منى ياسر
دمت بخير صديقى ياسر*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *لكن مثلا ان يؤيد فكرة دفع الجزية مثلا للمسيحين ويقول انها شرع اللة اسمح لى عندما ارد واقول هذ ة بلاهة فكرية اسلامية فمحدش يزعل منى ياسر*
> *دمت بخير صديقى ياسر*


*فى طريقه احسن توصل بيها فكرتك بدون ان تجرح اللى قدامك فيما قال الهه .. لانك كدا بتسب اللى قالوا الهه .. فى المثال السابق ممكن تقول انا مش موافق على كذا عشان دى ضد كذا .. لكن لما تقول بلاهه اسلامية .. يبقى انت كدا بتفتقر الى ادنى درجات اللياقه فى الحوار .. وهتلاقينى برد عليك بتلميحات فيها سخريه مستترة لا تؤخذ عليا فى كلمة واحده .. يبقى انه احسن نتحاور باللياقة ولا بالاساليب الملتويه .. ياصديقى اللدود*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

لووووووووووووووووووولي اخير خلصت يا ياسر

مبروك الافراج يا ولدي
ههههههههههههه


انا بشكرك جدا وبشكر الجميله دونا
علي تواجدكم واسئلتك الجميله

بجد شرفتونا جدا


ثواني وهاعلن عن الاهضاء الجدد معانا
والمعركه الجديده
هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2012)

*ميرررسى ليكى انتى يا نيفووو يا جميلة الجميلات وكفايه انك استحملتينى ضيفه مرتين 
وميرررسى يا ياسر ع اللقاء الجميل بس مكانش العشم تتهمنى بالذكاء يعنى ههههههههه
وميرررسى لمى تو ع كلامه الجميل عنى بجد كلك ذوق 
وميرررسى لكل اللى تابعونا ومنتظره ضيوفك الجدد يا قمررر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

وانهارده معانا عضوين جدد

وبصراحه بقي
ادم مستحلف لحواء 
تقربيا بينهم تار


خلي بالك يا حواء بقي


نقول بقي مين ادم اللي معانا

هو مشرف سابق
متواجد اغلب الوقت
ولكنه يشارك كل فين وفين
الظاهر زهق منا هههههههههههههه



وحواء هي
مشرفه ايضا ولكن مش اي مشرفه
دي
نائب المدير 

هاديه جدا ومشاركتها تحفه
بحب اقرأ ردودها جدااااااااااا
تواجدها قل جدا الفتره السابقه
وبنتمي انهم يرجعوا يشاركوا زي الاول معانا واكتر





وتعالوا نعرف مين ادم وحواء








ادم هو --------------> oesi no


حواء -----------------> ميرنا


منورين ومنتظرين المعركه​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لووووووووووووووووووولي اخير خلصت يا ياسر
> 
> مبروك الافراج يا ولدي
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


*يافندم .. انا تحت الطلب :t3:.. شاورى انتى بس *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *التانى حسب المعرفه هو عبووووووود**اعتقد ان عبود من منطقه شعبيه فى الاسكندريه طبعا .. *​


*جبت منين "المنتيقة" الشعبية "تييى" ؟؟*
*جذورى من أسكندرية لكن أنا فى الأصل من مصر الجديدة ...هاى شلة ..*
*



اعتقد ان عبود مر بمواقف متعدده اثرت فى حياته تاثيرا عميقا .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هذا صحيح أصبت يارجل ..*
*



هو كويس وزى الفل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*شاكرين مهللين ..لكن قول لى انت طبيب ؟؟*
*أصل اللى بيقول ( زى الفل ) ده بيكون طبيب ..!!*
*



بس ساعات بيحب يقلد الناس الوحشة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*عمرى ماقلدت حد الا وانا صغير على سبيل الشقاوة فقط ...ولما باقلد مش باقلد ( وحشيين ) ...*
*



و لسانه يبتدى يغلط فى الاسلام بالفاظ مش هيه او على سبيل السخريه ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*فيه فرق انك تستنكر مقالات وأحاديث وتفاسير وبين انك تغلط غلط مباشر ..والفرق كبييييررررر ...أنا أنتقد و (بعنف) تحليلات أسلامية ..*
*لكن أنتقد بأسلوب ساخر وأحياناً شاخر ...مش الأسلام ولكن الناطقين به*
*يعنى اللى بيكفر الناس ويفتى بأهدار دمائهم نقول عليه (حلو ولذيذ ) ؟!!*
*



			فلازم ساعتها اديله كوع قانونى عشان يفوق ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وعلى فكرة الكوع لسة عندى ف الخاص ولم يأت توقيت مناقشته ..*
*ههههههه ..أوعى ...
**



وهو موهوب ادبيا ولكن لابد ان ينمى اسلوبه افضل من كدا بكتير .. فاسلوبه الحالى لايرقى للمستوى التجارى .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مين قال انى عايز أبقى تجارى ؟؟ ..كان ممكن مع (مدبولى الناشر- الله يرحمه ) لو كنت عايز كدة ..لكن مش فكرت أبداً أنى أبيع أفكارى تجارياً ...*
*وعلى فكرة أنا كتبت للدراما حوالى خمس حلقات لرمضان لكن ماكملتهمش علشان التجارى اللى بتقول عليه ده ...*
*وعلى فكرة أيضاً و( صدق أو لا تصدق ) أنا كتبت لمحمد سعد وقعد معايا وأكتر من مرة وأتناقشنا لكن لقيته عدل على اللى انا كاتبه بطريقة فجة فرفضت ...*
*لو كنت تجارى كان زمانى مكان ( سامح سر الختم ) اللى اخد الفكرة وطبق لسعد اللى هو عايزه ..*
*ومش هقول أسم العمل الفنى ولا انا باقول انه سرق منى حاجة علشان نكون واضحين ...( وصدق أو لا تصدق ) مرة أخرى ...*
*اللى سرق منى مخرج فى الدراما أسمه ( ...... العسال ) برنامج فى رمضان حوالى ( أربع حلقات ) كاملين وهو برنامج كوميدى ...*
*لو كنت راجل تجارى كان زمانى ماسك فى رقبة أمه ...هههههههههه*


> *لابد ان يقرأ كثيرا جدا جدا ..*


*أنا بلعت حوالى ثلاث أربع مكتبات منهم مكتبة الريان للتراث ...(!!)*
*



واعتقد انه فى يوم من الايام خرج عبود الى الشارع صباحا يتصفح وجوه الناس و هو يبتسم بسخرية .. كأنه يراهم لاول مرة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*أنا على طول كدة مش ذات يوم يعنى ..*
*ومش باسخر من الناس لكن باسخر من الحياة بشكل عاااام ....*
*



			كأنه يقول لهم تظنوننى منكم و انا غريب عنكم .. عذرا انا اعيش فى عالم اخر .. ويعقب هذا احساس عجيب بالسعادة مع كل نفس عميق .. انا حر اخيرا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أسقاط لذيذ ...هههههههه*
*تعتقد أننى بهذا الغباء كى لا أفهم ما تريد أن ترمى اليه ...؟؟؟
هيهااااات ...ثم هيهااااااااات ....ههههههههه*
​​​*



ربما اكون خاطئا ولكن هذا الاحساس احسست به انا شخصيا من 17 سنه هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*الأحساس شخصى ليك والا شخصى ليا انا ؟*
*بس بيبقى أحساس حلو ...مش كدة ؟؟؟*
*شكراً يا أستاذ ياسر ( ألا تزال تعتقد انى راجل متملق ) ؟؟؟*
*هههههههههههههه فاكرها طبعاً ..(!!)*


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*كان حوار جامد*

*ياسر كان متألق .... رغم أنه كان في عش الدبابير وحده *
*ودنا كالعادة كانت دونا .... ولا يأس مع الحياة *

*كنتم انتوا الأتنين منورين بجد ..... وطبعاً الأحبة ال كانوا حواليكم أدوا الموضوع شكل اعمق واحلي بكتير لو فضل بينكم سيك *

*عامة كنتم محظوظين ... ومش عارف ليه *​


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)

*صحيح يا نيفيا .... هو الموضوع ده موضوع مقاولات والا أيه *
*كله علي كله .... لا يا ماما لا .... لازم يبقي في تصويت علي الأشخاص ال هتقعد بعد كدة ع الكرسي *

*صحيح منور يا جو .... منوره يا ميرنا *
*مش عارف من غيركم هنتسلي بأيه *​


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فى طريقه احسن توصل بيها فكرتك بدون ان تجرح اللى قدامك فيما قال الهه .. لانك كدا بتسب اللى قالوا الهه .. فى المثال السابق ممكن تقول انا مش موافق على كذا عشان دى ضد كذا .. لكن لما تقول بلاهه اسلامية .. يبقى انت كدا بتفتقر الى ادنى درجات اللياقه فى الحوار .. وهتلاقينى برد عليك بتلميحات فيها سخريه مستترة لا تؤخذ عليا فى كلمة واحده .. يبقى انه احسن نتحاور باللياقة ولا بالاساليب الملتويه .. ياصديقى اللدود*​


اوك ياعم ياسر
بس على فكرة انا بتبدى كدة وهو يقاوح ويقولك لا   الجزية دى مثلا لاتفرض غير على  كذ وكذا ويعفى منها كذا
فان ردى بيكون تلقائى انة رد غير عقلانى بالمرة
بيحاول يبرر موضوع لا يمت للمنطق بصلة
فبتوصل للاخر بهذا الوصف بع صراع مرير مع عقل لا يريد ان يقول ان هذا غير مبرر اطلاقا ان  يدفع  انسان ما  جزية  مقابل انة لا يؤمن بما يؤمن بة هو
انتهى  صديقى


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى ليكى انتى يا نيفووو يا جميلة الجميلات وكفايه انك استحملتينى ضيفه مرتين
> وميرررسى يا ياسر ع اللقاء الجميل بس مكانش العشم تتهمنى بالذكاء يعنى ههههههههه
> وميرررسى لمى تو ع كلامه الجميل عنى بجد كلك ذوق
> وميرررسى لكل اللى تابعونا ومنتظره ضيوفك الجدد يا قمررر *



ميرسي ليكي انتي يا حبي
تعبتك معايا رغم مسئولياتك خصصتي وقت للموضوع 
بشكرك حبيبتي :love45:
ملحوظه القبله دي
ترجع بسرعه تاني ههههههههههههه



يا قمر انت بقيتي مطلب شعبي
وممكن تتطلبي تالت ورابع وعاشر كمان
ودايما هتنورني في كل مره


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *يافندم .. انا تحت الطلب :t3:.. شاورى انتى بس *​




ربنا يخليك يا ياسر
وتفضل منورنا دايما :flowers:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وميرررسى يا ياسر ع اللقاء الجميل بس مكانش العشم تتهمنى بالذكاء يعنى ههههههههه*


*دا اقل واجب .. و ياريت تكونى مضايقتيش منى او زعلتى فى تعليق كدا ولا كدا .. ولو اضايقتى قولى يادونا متكسفيش :fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *صحيح يا نيفيا .... هو الموضوع ده موضوع مقاولات والا أيه *
> *كله علي كله .... لا يا ماما لا .... لازم يبقي في تصويت علي الأشخاص ال هتقعد بعد كدة ع الكرسي *
> 
> *صحيح منور يا جو .... منوره يا ميرنا *
> *مش عارف من غيركم هنتسلي بأيه *​




هههههههههههههههه
تصويت علي الكرسي 

معنديش الكلام دا والديمقراطيه دي انا :shutup22:


لوع يا عمنا الاختياراجباري عندي بقي :smil15:

وفيه غرامات اللي مش يوافق
ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 فبراير 2012)

*متابع *


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2012)

يخربيت كداااااااااااااااااا والنبى يا نيفو غيرى جو دا بقالو تلات ايام مستحلفى غيرى جو واهديكى خلاط


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مهي حلوتها في كدا يا مرنون

امال انا بقول هاتبقي معركه ليه

انتي بقي قدامك فرصه كبيره تجهزليه اسئله بالهبل

هو هايدخل يحط اسئله ويخلع انهارده
وانتي براحتك بقي جاوبها وجهزليه الطريحه اللي هي

ماشي


----------



## ميرنا (13 فبراير 2012)

استنى الملة كل الاسئلة اللى اتسئلت قبلى


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

جو هرب يجماعة


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه  انا عاوز دم بقى بصو انتو الاتنين هتحلو العبه متابع لحد لما اروح الجيش​


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

الواد خاف ع عمرة وهرب


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
طفشتي الواد يا ميرنا من قبل ما يدخل اللعبه برجليه




علي العموم هو قالي انه امبارح مش هايدخل 
ومجهزلك اسئله علي الورد عنده
انهارده هيدخل 


لو مش دخل هندفعه غرامه 
واهو الواحد يستفيد بقي


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

لااااااااااااااا معلش طلاما مدخلش نشوف غيرة واهى تلكيكة اخلع برضو


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

*جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاة 
انا جيت يا هربونجيه 
منورانى كالعادة 
ونخش فى الموضوع علطول
نخش فى الموضوع علطول
مفيش سؤال ميتجاوبش
انا بقولك اهوه
وشيبك بقى من الناس المنظمه اللى بتصنف الاسئله قبل ما تسئلها  
انا نسيت اجهز اى اسئله 
وبالتالى اى سؤال هيجى فى بالى هسئله ويا ويلك لو فوتى سؤال 
*​
بسم الله استعنا على الشقا بالله 
1- اسمك وسنك وعنوانك وتاريخ ميلادك واكلتك المفضله والمشروب المفضل وانتى برج ايه  وايه اهم صفات البرج دة ومنتدى الكنيسه بيمثلك ايه  وياترى ايه احب الالوان الى قلبك وما هى مواصفات الفارس اللى هيجى على الحمار الابيض وهل انتى معقدة من الجواز ولا لا , ارتبطتى كام مرة فى حياتك (حب - خطوبه - صداقة حميمه ) , مين اقرب الشخصيات ليكى فى منتدى الكنيسه , مفتقدة مين من الجيش القديم اللى كان موجود من 2005  مش لازم يكون قديم اوى ممكن يكون حد قريب ليكى ومسجل من يومين عادى يعنى  .... 

2-  انا عارف انك صعيدية فعاوز رأيك فى شويه حاجات كدة ( الحب على النت - صداقة البنت والولد -  النفاق الاجتماعى المنتشر فى منتدى الكنيسة   ( مش منك طبعا )  - ارتباط الاحباء بعلاقة صداقة بعد نهاية هذا الحب- الفضول وما اكثره وما اكثر محبيه هل تعتبريه مرض ام انه حاله عاديه عند كل الناس  ولكن بدرجات  )   نرجو الشرح باستفاااااضه 

3- لوحظ فى الفترة الاخيرة ( من يوم ما عرفتك يعنى ) انك بتكتبى وبتنسيى تحطى مسافات بين الكلام هل ياترى النت فى البيت محدد بالساعه فبتحاولى تعملى كل حاجة فى وقت قليل علشان متدفعيش كتير ؟ ,  ايه وضع النت فى بيتكم بما انك من اسرة صعيدية , عندك كام اخ وكام اخت وكام اب وكام ام ,  ياترى انتى حاسه بالحرية فى بيتكم ولا حاسه انك مخنوقة من العادات والتقاليد اللى مبتخلصش , ايه هى اكتر صفه تحبى انها تكون فيكى  وهى مش موجودة ومستحيل تكون موجودة فيكى ,, زمان كنتى حابه اوى تبقى شريرة وكنتى بتكتبى دايما شريرة المنتدى وعلى العكس تماما كانت شخصيتك ليه بتعملى كدة ,, تفتكرى انك مريضة نفسيا ولا لا ,, بتعتبرى نفسك بنت عادية زى بقية البنات ولا بنت مميزة 

4- ايه رأيك فى الثورة اللى حصلت فى مصر هل تعتبريها ثورة ولا هى مجرد انتفاضة ؟ هل تؤمنى بنظرية المؤامرة ؟  ايه الفرق بين ميرنا زمان وميرنا دلوقتى ؟ مين الاعضاء الللى هنا اللى نفسك تبقى قريبه منهم ؟ ومين منهم بتعتبريه غامض بالنسبة ليكى ؟  هل بتحبى تتابعى الاخبار الشخصية لاصدقائك على النت  ؟ 

5- ايه رأيك فى الشخصيات دى ( روك - كوبتك - دونا - فراشه - توين - مينا البطل - كيرلس لوف جيسس - نيفين الى دبستك ( وياريت كلمه مخصوص ليها ) - سويتى كوكى - كيريا - عياد - روزيتا - النهيسي - كوبتك مرمر ( اللى الموضوع ده ناقصها ) - سبارو- اوسي نو  
بعد ما عرفنا رأيك وجهى لكل شخص منهم رساله  وياريت لو نعرف انطباعك الاول عن كل الناس دى  ؟؟؟ واوعى تنسي مطلوب 3 حاجات  رايك انطباعك الاول ورساله لكل واحد وواحدة 

مع الاسف مشغول شويه دلوقتى 
خمسه كدة واجى اكمل باقى الاسئله بتاعت النهاردة 
انتوا قولتوا انا ليا كام يوم ؟؟؟ شهر 
يادوبك


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

نهارك طين


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ما انا عارف ان نهارى طين بس انتى جاوبى دول 

وخدى كام سؤال كدة جم فى بالى بالمرة 

1- ياترى بتعرفى تطبخى ولا فاشله وياترى ايه الاكل الى بتعرفى تعمليه  ؟  لو عندك ضيوف ايه هى الاصناف اللى هتحرصى انك تقدميه ماهو مفهومك عن الاتيكيت ؟ 

2- هل تؤمنى بالحب من اول نظرة ؟ طب من تانى نظر ة ؟   هل عرفتى دلوقتى ايه هو اللون الفوحلقى ؟  ياترى بتعرفى تعملى الكوسه بالبشاميل ؟ 

3- ايه اكتر موقف مضحك حصلك فى حياتك ؟ طب واكبر مصيبه  ؟ اكتر حاجة ندمتى انك عملتيها ؟ 

4- ياترى المنتدى زمان زى دلوقتى ؟ لو اختلف ايه اللى اختلف واختلف للاحسن ولا للاسواء ؟ وياترى انتى بطلتى تخشي كتير زى زمان ليه هل فقدتى حماسك المعهود ؟ 

5- ياترى ايه  طبيعه علاقتك بدونا نبيل مع العلم انها نائب المدير اللى جات زاملتك فى منصبك رغم وجودك فى المنتدى لحوالى ال 7 سنين ايه كان شعورك وقت ترقيتها لنائب مدير هل  كنتى غيورة - حزينه - هم وانزاح    يعنى عاوز شعورك وقتها وطبيعه علاقتك بيها فى الوقت ده وكدة يعنى ( بدون نفاق اجتماعى يكون افضل ) 

احسن خمسه الساعه خمسه 
خمسه وجاى


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

لا ده هزااااار لا مش هجاوب انا هخلع من الموضوع دا انتقام يبابا


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ورجعنا تانى مع اجمد خمسه الساعه خمسه 
 واليكم الاسئلة 

1- هل حلمتى فى يوم تكونى زى روك وهل تحملى اى ضغائن تجاهه ؟  انا عارف ان كوبتك هو اللى عرفك على المنتدى  فياترى ايه طبيعه علاقتك بيه  وهل اختلفت العلاقة بعد خطوبته ولا مختلفتش ( وخلى بالك احنا متراقبين ) 
2- انتى طبعا عرفتى اعضاء بعدد شعر راسك لو قولتلك اختارى عضو واحد بس يكون هو الشخص اللى ترتبطى بيه لو كان ينفع ( يعنى حتى لو كبير صغير متجوز مطلق ولد بنت ) دى حاجات متفرقش معانا كتير يعنى فتختارى مين
3- ايه هى اكتر انواع المواضيع اللى بتتخنقى منها  وياترى ايه اكتر الاقسام قربا لقلبك غير قسم المشرفين هههههههههه  وياترى انتى قبل ما تبقى نائب كنتى مشرفه على انهى اقسام  علشان بس الزهايمر 
4- مين اقرب الاولاد فى المنتدى  لميرنا ولو اختارتيله عروسه من المنتدى هتكون مين ؟ 
5 - شوفتى كام علاقة حب فاشله فى المنتدى  بدون ذكر اسماء  وكام علاقة حب ناجحه وياترى  شايفه ايه اسباب الفشل دة 



​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا ده هزااااار لا مش هجاوب انا هخلع من الموضوع دا انتقام يبابا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ونحب نسجل اول حاله هروب من الموضوع 
جاوبى ومتبقيش غلسه معاكى 3 ايام تجاوبى على الاسئله 
مش هنزل اسئله تانيه الا لما تجاوبى


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

لا يواد ايه الحنية دى لا نزل بامانة انا كنت بجاوب زهقت ايه كمية الاسئلة دى انتا بتعمل سى فى يبنى


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

والله يا ميرنا ما فيهم سؤال مقتبس من اى حته 
كلهم من دماغى 
جاوبيهم على مراحل 
هقولك ايه يعنى 
5 اسئله يعملوا فيكى كدة


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

5 يكداااااااب يمنافق


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> 5 يكداااااااب يمنافق


شكلك مش عارفه تعدى
امال انا مرقمهم ليه 
هما 5 بس
جاوبيهم علشان الناس متفتكرش انك خايفه تردى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (14 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه
ايه يا جورج الي انت عامله في البت دا 
حرام عليك هتنتحر 





بس بجد اسئله دمها خفيف وروحها مميزة


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

طاب انا مش بعرف اعد والناس مش بتعرف تقرا اول 1000 سؤال دول انتا مرقم 5 لكن كل واحد فى 20سؤال


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه يا جورج الي انت عامله في البت دا
> حرام عليك هتنتحر
> 
> ...


 متجيش غير منك انتا يا عصفورى دنا قلت هتجيبى مطوة وتغزية


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ينهار أسود .... أيه ال بتعمله ده يا جو :smil13:*

*دي ميرنا .... جايه تستغيث :2:*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ينهار أسود .... أيه ال بتعمله ده يا جو :smil13:*​
> 
> *دي ميرنا .... جايه تستغيث :2:*​


قله مش بيعرف يتعامل مع جنس لطيف خالص مفيش رحمة


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايه يا جورج الي انت عامله في البت دا
> حرام عليك هتنتحر
> 
> ...


تعيشيى يا غاليه  
هى بس بتدلع علشان اخفف الاسئله شويه وانا علشان قلبى طيب خففت الاسئله  ومحطتش غير 15 سؤال  يعنى فاضلها فى زمتى 35 سؤال ونكمل اول خمسين 



ميرنا قال:


> طاب انا مش بعرف اعد والناس مش بتعرف تقرا اول 1000 سؤال دول انتا مرقم 5 لكن كل واحد فى 20سؤال


بس اجابة كل سوال من الصغننين دول كلمه يعنى يعتبروا سؤال واحد 
مش عارف امتى هتبطلى كسل 


ميرنا قال:


> متجيش غير منك انتا يا عصفورى دنا قلت هتجيبى مطوة وتغزية


ايه المعزة دى كلها يا ميرنا  وانا اللى بقول عليكى طيبه 


Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ينهار أسود .... أيه ال بتعمله ده يا جو :smil13:*
> 
> *دي ميرنا .... جايه تستغيث :2:*​


والمصحف ما عملت حاجة 
هى لو ابتدت تجاوب هتلاقى الحياة ماشيه زى الفل 
كلها اسئله خفيفة وتقليدية


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

الله هو دا الكلام
ينصر دينك يا استاذ خليفه
ههههههههههههههههههه


مرنون جاوبي بقي
قبل ما يرجع في كلامه ويكمل اسئله
هههههههههههههه









وبدأت المعركه
هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> متجيش غير منك انتا يا عصفورى دنا قلت هتجيبى مطوة وتغزية




شوف يا جورج عاوزني اجيب مطوه وكمان اغزك 
بقيتي عنيفه اووي يا مرنون هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> قله مش بيعرف يتعامل مع جنس لطيف خالص مفيش رحمة


لا لا بعرف اتعامل 
حتى اسئلى برة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه 


+Nevena+ قال:


> الله هو دا الكلام
> ينصر دينك يا استاذ خليفه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


انتى واقفه كدة مش تحوشي بتقول مطوة وتغزنى
انتى جيبانى اتغز هنا 
مش عارفه تسيطرى على الموضوع 


sparrow قال:


> شوف يا جورج عاوزني اجيب مطوه وكمان اغزك
> بقيتي عنيفه اووي يا مرنون هههههههه


شايف والله 
مش عارف انا جايبه الشر ده كله منين
زمان كانت طيبه


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> قله مش بيعرف يتعامل مع جنس لطيف خالص مفيش رحمة


*ما أنا بقوله وهو مش عايز يسمع :smil13:*​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ما أنا بقوله وهو مش عايز يسمع :smil13:*​


ما انا مش حاطط اسئله  تانيه الا لما تجاوب
هعمل ايه تانى بس يا عمو


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

جو لا تقلق
الموضوع تحت السيطره وكله في الامان
والعكسر محاوط المكان بالاسلحه



اتغز انت بس

 وهتلاقي عربيات الاسعاف
جايه بعد ما تقرب تطلع في الروح
هههههههههههههه
واهو هتبقي شهيد موضوع ادم وحواء

مش اي حد بقي
ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ما انا مش حاطط اسئله تانيه الا لما تجاوب
> هعمل ايه تانى بس يا عمو


 
*خلاص يا ميرنا .... الراجل نيته صافيه :bomb:*
*جوبي بقي *​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جو لا تقلق
> الموضوع تحت السيطره وكله في الامان
> والعكسر محاوط المكان بالاسلحه
> 
> ...


لا ياستى شكلك مش مسيطرة ولا نيله  وشويه وهتقولى احنا بنلتزم باقصى درجات ضبط النفس ودقيقتين والقنابل تنزل عليا 



Twin قال:


> *خلاص يا ميرنا .... الراجل نيته صافيه :bomb:*
> *جوبي بقي *​


انا بقول كدة برضه 
جاوبى يلا


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاة *​
> *انا جيت يا هربونجيه *
> *منورانى كالعادة *
> *ونخش فى الموضوع علطول*
> ...


 ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ع طول مشغول يخربيتك امال لو فاضى هتعمل ايه لا كتيييييييييييير كتيييييييييييييير كداا انا مجربتش اطرد حد مشرف بس هفكر فى الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

يكفرة انا رايح انام اسبوع


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الله هو دا الكلام
> ينصر دينك يا استاذ خليفه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 انا قلت هنخسر بعض فى الموضوع ده


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> شوف يا جورج عاوزني اجيب مطوه وكمان اغزك
> بقيتي عنيفه اووي يا مرنون هههههههه


 خلااص بلاش سفك دم نشربة سم


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههه مفترررررررررررى بامانه انا تعبت من مجرد القرايه
معلشى يا مرنون علقه تفوت ولا حد يمووت *


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

لا كتير يا دون كتير الواد ده عميل ولا جاسوس


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ع طول مشغول يخربيتك امال لو فاضى هتعمل ايه لا كتيييييييييييير كتيييييييييييييير كداا انا مجربتش اطرد حد مشرف بس هفكر فى الموضوع


نسيتى تقولى انطباعاتك الاولى عن الاعضاء دى 
بس مش اشكال نعديهالك 
سلامة ايديكى 
شكلك فافى 
ومع احسن خمسه الساعه خمسه 
 هعملك الموضوع صح وغلط واختيارات بعد كدة علشان متكتبيش كتير 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> نسيتى تقولى انطباعاتك الاولى عن الاعضاء دى
> بس مش اشكال نعديهالك
> سلامة ايديكى
> شكلك فافى
> ...


لا حنين الحقيقة 
 ماااااااااااااااااااااشى ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى 
انا فافى ونايتى ودلوعة بابى اصبر عليا ان ما لميتلك كل اسئلة المنتدى  بكرة يجو هبتديلك فيهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*


عياد -
خدوم جدااا بس شوية متسرع حتى فى مشاعرة وبيتاثر بسعة

أنقر للتوسيع...


احب اقولك اني بقيت واطي بطلت اخدم :smil13:
وروحت لميكانيكي بني ادمين شيلت التربوا ونسينا السرعه :spor24:
هههههههههههههههه

ميرسي مرنون 
ربنا يفرحك 
وبجد اجابه نموزجيه 


​*


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يكفرة انا رايح انام اسبوع


لا اقعدى يومين وجاوبى كل الاسئله ووقت اما يجى دورك تسئلى   ابقى نامى شهر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 


ميرنا قال:


> انا قلت هنخسر بعض فى الموضوع ده


لا لا حرام انا لن اقبل  هما خمسين سؤال جاوبتى على 5 فاضل 45 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


ميرنا قال:


> خلااص بلاش سفك دم نشربة سم


  سم كدة :bomb:


Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههه مفترررررررررررى بامانه انا تعبت من مجرد القرايه
> معلشى يا مرنون علقه تفوت ولا حد يمووت *


هى تعبت من الكتابه  وانتى تعبتى من القرايه 
مفيش نواب اقوى من كدة ياروك ولا ايه 


ميرنا قال:


> لا كتير يا دون كتير الواد ده عميل ولا جاسوس


انا جووووووو


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

ماشى يمسخرة انتا مانتا فيك ايدين ترد على واحد واحد


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *احب اقولك اني بقيت واطي بطلت اخدم :smil13:*
> *وروحت لميكانيكي بني ادمين شيلت التربوا ونسينا السرعه :spor24:*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> *ميرسي مرنون *
> ...


 مش بجامل حد يا عياد واى رد من قلبى صدقنى


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا حنين الحقيقة
> ماااااااااااااااااااااشى ماااااااااااااااااااااااشى
> انا فافى ونايتى ودلوعة بابى اصبر عليا ان ما لميتلك كل اسئلة المنتدى  بكرة يجو هبتديلك فيهم


وانا لسه باقيلى يومين اسئل فيهم 
هعملك لسته اسئله متعملتش فى اى منتدى فى العالم ولا حتى  فى منتديات الدردشه ولكى ياسيدتى
هتصحى الصبح تلاقيه فى وشك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


ميرنا قال:


> ماشى يمسخرة انتا مانتا فيك ايدين ترد على واحد واحد


الله مش بحترم ضيوفى وبرد عليهم
انتى كمان ضيفتى ولازم اعمل معاكى الواجب
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش بجامل حد يا عياد واى رد من قلبى صدقنى



*عارف بامانه 
وسبق وقلت انتي القلب النابض بتاع المنتدي 

بس لو اتسالتي عنب بعد كده شيلي متسرع علشان بطلناه 

*​


----------



## sparrow (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> خلااص بلاش سفك دم نشربة سم



عندي شوويه سم صراصير صغننين بس ينفعوا 
يقوموا بالموضوع يعني هبعتهمولك
عشان اهو تعرفي اني مش عميله ههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

بص يا جو انا هروح اجرب طردك واجى نتفاهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

يا خراشي عليا هو فيها خساره


لا يا قمر انا بقول

ممكن مش تردي علي الواد جو
ونقوله انك نايمه مش نخليه يحط اسئله تاني
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> عندي شوويه سم صراصير صغننين بس ينفعوا
> يقوموا بالموضوع يعني هبعتهمولك
> عشان اهو تعرفي اني مش عميله ههههههههههه


 حاجة سريعة متاخدش وقت


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> عندي شوويه سم صراصير صغننين بس ينفعوا
> يقوموا بالموضوع يعني هبعتهمولك
> عشان اهو تعرفي اني مش عميله ههههههههههه


بس انا كدة هعتبرك خاينه 
بقى دة اتفاقنا على الفيس اننا نطلع عليها الجديد والقديم 
:blush2:

يلا يامرنون باقى الاسئلة مستنياكى


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

> اقرب ناس مام كاندى دونا عصفور انتا توين فيتا باسيليوس
> 
> - توين -
> توتا حد طيب منغير حدود بس حظة قليل بس ربنا هيفرحة كتير


 
*طول عمرك أصيلة يا مرنون .... *
*وأدعيلي بقي ... بحبة حظ *​


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي عليا هو فيها خساره
> 
> 
> لا يا قمر انا بقول
> ...


 لا نايمة ايه لازم اقتلة واخد بتارى


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2012)

> روزيتا -
> رووووووووز فظيعة بحب خالص اتكلم معاها كمية طيبة وجدعنة فيها بحس انى اعرفها من زمان رغم انى كلامنا قليل


:wub::wub::wub:
أنا إستحيت يا بت ههههههه 
تسلميلي يا قمرة كله من ذوقك يا حبي 
وجووووووورج خف على البنت 
إيه إنت بتنزل الأسئلة في الدزينة هههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:
> أنا إستحيت يا بت ههههههه
> تسلميلي يا قمرة كله من ذوقك يا حبي
> وجووووووورج خف على البنت
> إيه إنت بتنزل الأسئلة في الدزينة هههههههه


 قليلة يا روز


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *طول عمرك أصيلة يا مرنون .... *
> *وأدعيلي بقي ... بحبة حظ *​


 لا بص يا توتا اعمل حاجة بدل متلاقى قتيل ع باب المنتدى


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ايه رأيك فى الصورة دى يا ميرنا


----------



## sparrow (14 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بس انا كدة هعتبرك خاينه
> بقى دة اتفاقنا على الفيس اننا نطلع عليها الجديد والقديم
> :blush2:
> 
> يلا يامرنون باقى الاسئلة مستنياكى



لا يا جو انا عند اتفاقي معاك
بس متعليش صوتك مش عاوزين فضايح وحد يعرف 

انا بس قلت اهدي البت شويه هيجيلها انهيار هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا بص يا توتا اعمل حاجة بدل متلاقى قتيل ع باب المنتدى



*أعمل ايه يعني .... أبعتي لروك *
*أو أستخدمي صلحياتك :t17:*​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا نايمة ايه لازم اقتلة واخد بتارى


هههههههههههههههههه هو انا قتلتلك حد 


Rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:
> أنا إستحيت يا بت ههههههه
> تسلميلي يا قمرة كله من ذوقك يا حبي
> وجووووووورج خف على البنت
> إيه إنت بتنزل الأسئلة في الدزينة هههههههه


مين الدزينه دى علشان اروح اشترى من هناك شوية اسئله ههههههههههههه 


ميرنا قال:


> لا بص يا توتا اعمل حاجة بدل متلاقى قتيل ع باب المنتدى





ميرنا قال:


> بص يا جو انا هروح اجرب طردك واجى نتفاهم


روحتى وجيتى واحلويتى 
وماذا بعد 
ههههههههههههههه


+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي عليا هو فيها خساره
> 
> 
> لا يا قمر انا بقول
> ...


ده انا مستنيها تنام علشان اروقها  
تصحى الصبح تتصدم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> لا يا جو انا عند اتفاقي معاك
> بس متعليش صوتك مش عاوزين فضايح وحد يعرف
> 
> انا بس قلت اهدي البت شويه هيجيلها انهيار هههههههههههههههه


طيب ماشي 
بس انا ملاحظ انها عماله تجرى بالصفحات علشان متكملش رد على الاسئله 
فيه 10 اسئله ياميرنا ورا 
هاتيهم وجاوبيهم علشان انزل بغيرهم 


Twin قال:


> *أعمل ايه يعني .... أبعتي لروك *
> *أو أستخدمي صلحياتك :t17:*​


ههههههههههه  والله لو ايه الموضوع فى العام هكمله بالبديله
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ما انا عارف ان نهارى طين بس انتى جاوبى دول
> 
> وخدى كام سؤال كدة جم فى بالى بالمرة
> 
> ...


 
وقتها اضيقت اوى وكنت بعمل معاها مشاكل كتير واحيانا بتوصل لروك عارف لما تبقى انتا الوحيد وتلاقى فجاة شريك ليك وخد منك الانظار وقتها كنت كدا بظبط 
بس دونا كانت فاهمة انا ليه بتصرف كداا وكانت بتمتص دا 
لما لقيت انها بتعملنى كويس خلااص بقى وبقينا اصحاب وباخد منها نصيحه كمان


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> لا يا جو انا عند اتفاقي معاك
> بس متعليش صوتك مش عاوزين فضايح وحد يعرف
> 
> انا بس قلت اهدي البت شويه هيجيلها انهيار هههههههههههههههه


يا صلاة النبى 



Twin قال:


> *أعمل ايه يعني .... أبعتي لروك *
> 
> *أو أستخدمي صلحياتك :t17:*​


 ليك زنقة


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> وقتها اضيقت اوى وكنت بعمل معاها مشاكل كتير واحيانا بتوصل لروك عارف لما تبقى انتا الوحيد وتلاقى فجاة شريك ليك وخد منك الانظار وقتها كنت كدا بظبط
> بس دونا كانت فاهمة انا ليه بتصرف كداا وكانت بتمتص دا
> لما لقيت انها بتعملنى كويس خلااص بقى وبقينا اصحاب وباخد منها نصيحه كمان


يعنى ايه مش هقولك دى
لا بقولك ايه 
لازم تقوليلى 
افضلك يعنى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ورجعنا تانى مع اجمد خمسه الساعه خمسه​
> واليكم الاسئلة ​
> 1- هل حلمتى فى يوم تكونى زى روك وهل تحملى اى ضغائن تجاهه ؟
> لا عمرى محلمت ابقى ادمن مشاكل الادمن كتير
> ...


 ناجحة 3 فاشلة كتيييييييير
سبب الفشل تعصب طرف وحب امتلاكة 
اتبط بقى انا رايح انام يكش الاقى اسئلة تانى


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ليك زنقة


*ههههههههههه*
*مع مين يعني *​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2012)

> 2-  انتى طبعا عرفتى اعضاء بعدد شعر راسك لو قولتلك اختارى عضو واحد بس يكون  هو الشخص اللى ترتبطى بيه لو كان ينفع ( يعنى حتى لو كبير صغير متجوز مطلق  ولد بنت ) دى حاجات متفرقش معانا كتير يعنى فتختارى مين
> مش لاقى اسئلة ابقى هات السؤال فى وقت تانى يبابا




فين الاجابة .. احنا هننصب


----------



## sparrow (14 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اتبط بقى انا رايح انام يكش الاقى اسئلة تانى



يلا يا ميرنا روحي نامي انا كمان عاوزة انام الساعه بقت 11 وربع اتاخرنا اووي 
 وسيبك منهم الناس دي ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *مع مين يعني *​


 اى حد هيجى هنا انشاء الله


oesi no قال:


> فين الاجابة .. احنا هننصب


 النصب سيد الاخلاق واخد بالك انتا 


sparrow قال:


> يلا يا ميرنا روحي نامي انا كمان عاوزة انام الساعه بقت 11 وربع اتاخرنا اووي
> وسيبك منهم الناس دي ههههههههه


 انا فوجئت  بابا بيقولى الساعه 11 قلتله بتهزر


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ايه رأيك فى الصورة دى يا ميرنا


 جايز بيشبه وعاوز يشوف وشها :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> 4- مين اقرب الاولاد فى المنتدى لميرنا ولو اختارتيله عروسه من المنتدى هتكون مين ؟
> اقرب شوباب توتا وانتا وباسيليوس
> انتا اخترلك نفين :t17:



مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دي اللي هي انا قصدك

شكلك عاوزه تطبقي المثل اللي بيقول
من همه خد واحده قد مامته  :new2::smil12:

يابنتي انا جو يقولي يا طنط  وانتي كمان تقوليلي يا طنط :yahoo:


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دي اللي هي انا قصدك
> 
> شكلك عاوزه تطبقي المثل اللي بيقول
> ...




*ممكن انا كمان اقولك يا طنط ؟:t33:*

------------
*الحلقه تحفه أستمرو يا بشر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ممكن انا كمان اقولك يا طنط ؟:t33:*
> 
> ------------
> *الحلقه تحفه أستمرو يا بشر*



طبعا ممكن

ولهذا طلعت قرار جديد


لكل من هم اقل من 27 يقولوا ليا يا طنط

مفهوم يا بشر :ranting:






بعد كدا هاعلي صوتي واضرب كمان :t32:


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طبعا ممكن
> 
> ولهذا طلعت قرار جديد
> 
> ...


*واللى عنده 85 سنه يقولك ايه ؟ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واللى عنده 85 سنه يقولك ايه ؟ *




يقولي يا تيتا ومتحاوليش يا مون 
اكبر منكم يعني اكبر منكم :yahoo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طبعا ممكن
> 
> ولهذا طلعت قرار جديد
> 
> ...


طيب و إلى اكثر من 27؟؟
 طب و إلى قدك تومام يا نيفو..انا بقول فينا حاجات مشتركه من زوماان ههههههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب و إلى اكثر من 27؟؟
> طب و إلى قدك تومام يا نيفو..انا بقول فينا حاجات مشتركه من زوماان ههههههههههههههههه:smil12:




حبيبي لكل قاعد استثناء

انتي استثناء بقي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دي اللي هي انا قصدك
> 
> شكلك عاوزه تطبقي المثل اللي بيقول
> ...


 
ماشى يا طنط 


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ممكن انا كمان اقولك يا طنط ؟:t33:*
> 
> ------------
> *الحلقه تحفه أستمرو يا بشر*


 ماشى يا مون استمرو وهقتل ناس كتير عصفور وجو ونفين وادى زادو واحد


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ماشى يا طنط
> 
> ماشى يا مون استمرو وهقتل ناس كتير عصفور وجو ونفين وادى زادو واحد



طيب يا مرنون بزمتك اهون عليكي
دانا قعدة في الحته الشمال ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> طيب يا مرنون بزمتك اهون عليكي
> دانا قعدة في الحته الشمال ههههههه


 لا متهنش يا عصفوررررررررررى 
بس ابعدى عن جو :ranting:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

وهو انا عملت حاجه 

حتي انا غلبانه خالص اهو ومش بتكلم

سبارو وسعي شويه اقعد جانبك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهو انا عملت حاجه
> 
> حتي انا غلبانه خالص اهو ومش بتكلم
> 
> ...


 محضرالك حتت مفاجئة بس استنى عليا


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا متهنش يا عصفوررررررررررى
> بس ابعدى عن جو :ranting:



ولا اعرفه يا مرنون خلاص 



+Nevena+ قال:


> وهو انا عملت حاجه
> 
> حتي انا غلبانه خالص اهو ومش بتكلم
> 
> ...



اهو يا حببتي جبتلك كرسي تعالي وهاتي الحبايب كلهم ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> محضرالك حتت مفاجئة بس استنى عليا




استرها يا ستار 



مش بحب المفاجأت انا خالص
:smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> اهو يا حببتي جبتلك كرسي تعالي وهاتي الحبايب كلهم ههههههه




طيب هاجيب سيمو وديدي وجاين اهو
بس هي الحته الشمال عند مرنون هتقضينا
دا هايبقي احتلال يابنتي


----------



## sparrow (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طيب هاجيب سيمو وديدي وجاين اهو
> بس هي الحته الشمال عند مرنون هتقضينا
> دا هايبقي احتلال يابنتي



الحته شمال عند مرنون كبيرة اووي 
وهتساع من الحبايب الف ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

انتو بتقسمو عليا انا ومش هناااااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا بنحجز مكان بس لحد ما تيجي


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2012)

نقفل بقى الشات اللى مفتوح ده ونرجع للاسئله تانى 
وقررت رأفه بحالة ميرنا انى مكترش فى الاسئلة 
لتس جوووو 
1-  ياترى مين اقرب ليكى باباكى ولا مامتك ؟ لما بيجيلك ارق  والساعه تدق 11 ونص وانتى مش عارفه تنامى بتعملى ايه ؟ اكلتى ايه النهاردة ؟ لو وصفتى ميرنا تقدرى تقولى عنها ايه ؟ 
(يعنى الطول اقصد القصر - طول الشعر - لون العينين - مقاس الوسط - طول ايديكى - عندك كام صابع فى رجلك الشمال .... الخ الخ الخ ) 

2- بتسمعى اغانى ؟ اخر مرة سمعتى اغانى كان امتى ومين من المطربين بتحبى تسمعيله  طيب ومن المطربات ؟  طيب وبالنسبه للافلام اخر فيلم شوفتيه كان ايه واخر مرة دخلتى سينما فيها كان امتى وشوفتى فيلم ايه  وايه احلى فيلم شوفتيه فى حياتك ؟ وياريت لو بتتابعى اجنبى تقولى ايه اكتر فيلم عجبك وانهى نوع من الافلام بتفضليه رومنس رعب اكشن خيال علمى كدة يعنى ؟ 

3- حياتك اليوميه عامله ازاى ؟  يعنى ياريت جدول اليوم وهل الانترنت شئ اساسى فى حياتك اليوميه ولا ممكن تستغنى عنه ؟ لو حبيبك حسيتى  انه متغير شويه من ناحيتك وكل ما تسئليه تلاقى حجج ومش بيقول اى سبب مقنع ليكى  تعملى ايه ؟ عملتى ايه فى الفلانتين اللى فات  وهل كنتى شعوريا افضل من السنه اللى فاتت ولا مفرقتش كتير ؟ 

4- بتتابعى مسلسلات تركى ايه اكتر مسلسل تركى عجبك ( مبحبهمش كلهم انا )  ؟  بتعملى شعرك عند الكوافير ولا بتعمليه بأيديكى ؟  طيب والمانكيير والباديكير والايلينر والحاجات الخفيفة دى  بتعمليها بايدك  ولا بتنزلى عند بنت الجيران علشان بتحطى المسكرة جوة عينيكى هههه ؟
ايه رأيك فى الضوافر اللى بيركبوها صح وهل بتستخدميها ولالا ؟ كل ما امسك ايد بنت اشد الضافر الاقيه اتخلع فى ايدى  ..  قوليلهم يزودوا الصمغ هههههههه 

5- هل شايفه الست مظلومة فى المجتمع  ولا واخدة حقها وزيادة ؟ لو رشحتى بنت من المنتدى تبقى نائب تالت معاكى انتى ودونا هتكون مين ( ماهو المركز شكله بقى بناتى بس )
تفتكرى مصر ممكن تبقى افضل خلال كام سنه ؟ وهل هلاقى شغل السنه دى ولا هستنى للسنه الجاية ؟ وبالنسبه للبت اللى حمضت معايا دى اسيبها تشوف حالها واقعد سينجل وافتخر؟   ماهو كدة كدة مفيش فايدة ومش هعرف اتنيل اعمل حاجة فى قصه الجواز دى طول ما انا فى مصر  

6- بالنسبه لحياتك الاجتماعيه هل بتحبى تقعدى لوحدك ولا انتى بطبعك اجتماعيه ولازم يكون فيه حواليكى ناس وهيصة وكدة ؟ احكيلنا عن ذكريات الطفوله بتاعت ميرنا ؟ اتضربتى كام مرة فى حياتك  ( فى خناقة - من العيله - من اطفال الشوارع ) ؟ وانتى ماشيه فى الشارع بتتعاكسي ولا بتحدفى العيال بالطوب ؟ ايه الطف معاكسه اتقالتك وعجبتك ؟ وايه اكتر حاجة ضايقتك ؟ 

7- ندخل فى الحب وقصص الحب  ارتبطتى 3 مرات  ندمتى على انهى واحدة فيهم ؟ هل كان لميرنا حبيب تتمنى تكمل معاه حياتها ولكن ظروفه مساعدتهوش ؟ نفسك تقولى ايه ليه دلوقتى ؟ لو الزمن رجع لورا هتستنيه ولا هتمشي وتسيبيه كالعادة  ؟ ايه الافضل بالنسبه ليكى ان الولد يسيبك ولا انتى اللى تسيبيه  ؟ اكبر مدة حزن عيشتيها على فراق احدهم كانت قد ايه ؟ فرحتى انك سيبتى حد منهم ؟ 

8- نخش بقى فى حاجة المسيحين   اخر مرة روحتى القداس امتى ؟ واخر مرة روحتى الاجتماع امتى ؟واخر مرة اتناولتى ؟ واخر مرة اعترفتى  ؟ واخر ترنيمة سمعتيها ؟ واخر مرة قريتى فيها الكتاب المقدس ؟ ومين  الاب اللى بتحبى تسمعيله وعظات ؟  الترنيمة المفضله بالنسبه لك ؟ الفريق المفضل من فرق الترانيم  ؟ اكتبر بنت بتحبى تسمعيلها ترانيم ؟ بتحبى تسمعى التسبحة ؟ 

*مش هكمل اكتر من كدة مش عاوزين نقعد يومين نحايل فيها ترد 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 فبراير 2012)

يا خراشي بجد الله يكون في عونك يا مرنون

طلع مفتري يا واد يا جو

دا السؤال لوحده فيه 10 اسئله جواه
حرام عليك بجد

يعني 8*10 = 80 بس


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي بجد الله يكون في عونك يا مرنون
> 
> طلع مفتري يا واد يا جو
> 
> ...


8 بس 
بطلى نصب :a82: 
كل الاسئله هل يعنى الاجابات نعم ولا 
ااقطع نفسي ولا اعمل ايه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 فبراير 2012)

*المفترى عليه ربنا هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

لاا لاا لاا 
كدا اوفر اوفر انا رايح اتخمد ومش هرد غير بكرة بليل ماشى يا نصة وورينى هتعمل ايه


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *المفترى عليه ربنا هههههههههههههه*​


انا معاكى فعلا المفترى عليه ربنا اللهم لا اعتراض 


ميرنا قال:


> لاا لاا لاا
> كدا اوفر اوفر انا رايح اتخمد ومش هرد غير بكرة بليل ماشى يا نصة وورينى هتعمل ايه


وانتى فاكرة انى هسيبك 
هتلاقى جيش اسئله مستنيكى 
هههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا خراشي بجد الله يكون في عونك يا مرنون
> 
> طلع مفتري يا واد يا جو
> 
> ...


 لا والنبى لسه عارفة انو مفترى ده نسمة


----------



## ميرنا (15 فبراير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *المفترى عليه ربنا هههههههههههههه*​


 الف مرة يا كوكى :ranting:


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا والنبى لسه عارفة انو مفترى ده نسمة


ميرسي يا ميرنا والنعمه عسل بس ابو نسمه كدة هيزعل 


ميرنا قال:


> الف مرة يا كوكى :ranting:


الف مزة فين دول اروح انقى


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> نقفل بقى الشات اللى مفتوح ده ونرجع للاسئله تانى
> وقررت رأفه بحالة ميرنا انى مكترش فى الاسئلة
> لتس جوووو
> 1- ياترى مين اقرب ليكى باباكى ولا مامتك ؟
> ...


 لا يواد كمل لا كمل والنبى لتكمل


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

جهز نفسك يا جو وحان وقت الانتقام


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

ايه دا هما 3 ايام بتوع جو خلصوا بسرعه كدا




حلو حلو 
نشوف بقي انتقام السلطه علي الفلول القديم
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

لسه ليا اليوم كله 
وحظك انى صاحى بدرى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا هما 3 ايام بتوع جو خلصوا بسرعه كدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انتى نايمة ولا ايه النهاردة تالت يوم والساعه مجتش 12 ونص
اول ما تدق 12 بليل هسمح بأسئلتها قبل كدة انسوووووووووووووووا


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

يا قديم انتا قبل الثورة اقولك ماشى لكن بعد الثورة خلصوا


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

لا معلش اانا وافقت على النظام القديم يا كدة يا هعملك مفاجاة رهيبه


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا هما 3 ايام بتوع جو خلصوا بسرعه كدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هجيب طيران ودبببات وقنابل ومتفجرات :ranting:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هجيب طيران ودبببات وقنابل ومتفجرات :ranting:


قولت ميت مرة انتى كبرتى على لعب الاطفال 
والمصحف هحرمك من المصاصه 
:beee:


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا معلش اانا وافقت على النظام القديم يا كدة يا هعملك مفاجاة رهيبه


 
لا يبابا لا لست انا انا دورى حااااااااااان


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قولت ميت مرة انتى كبرتى على لعب الاطفال
> والمصحف هحرمك من المصاصه
> :beee:


 استنى بس اروح اغسل شعرى ونضع اول باقة زهور لجو :beee:


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

بصي يا مرنون
اسئليه كدة في كل سؤال اد 20 سؤال
وعاوزين فقرة كامله عن الرقبه الطويله للولاد ومشتقاتها بقي من الودان واصابع الايد والرجل وهكذا كملي انتي بقي ههههههههههههههه
عشان جو محضرش الموضوع من اوله 
مش هوصيكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

انا قولت ك يا جو بس افتكرت اني حسبتها غلط


لا يا مرنون بلاش الشغل دا بقي

جو لسه انهارده من حقه يكمل اسئله


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا يبابا لا لست انا انا دورى حااااااااااان


لا معلش لسه قدامى لغايه بليل اقرى اول مشاركة كانت يوم كام وعدى 3 ايام 
او هاتى حد فى كى جى يعدلك 


ميرنا قال:


> استنى بس اروح اغسل شعرى ونضع اول باقة زهور لجو :beee:


باقة الزهور دى ترميها فى الزباله بكرة الصبح علشان هتكون دبلت النهاردة بتاعى :spor22:


sparrow قال:


> بصي يا مرنون
> اسئليه كدة في كل سؤال اد 20 سؤال
> وعاوزين فقرة كامله عن الرقبه الطويله للولاد ومشتقاتها بقي من الودان واصابع الايد والرجل وهكذا كملي انتي بقي ههههههههههههههه
> عشان جو محضرش الموضوع من اوله
> مش هوصيكي


ههههههههههه وحياتك حضرته من اول مشاركة 
النهاردة الصبح كريته كله وموت من الضحك وكنت هموت بجد من كتر الكحة 


+Nevena+ قال:


> انا قولت ك يا جو بس افتكرت اني حسبتها غلط
> 
> 
> لا يا مرنون بلاش الشغل دا بقي
> ...


ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقاااااااا :new4::new4::new4::new4::new4::new4::new4:


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا قولت ك يا جو بس افتكرت اني حسبتها غلط
> 
> 
> لا يا مرنون بلاش الشغل دا بقي
> ...


 شغل النصب دا مش هو غاب يوم مش زنبى انا:ranting:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> شغل النصب دا مش هو غاب يوم مش زنبى انا:ranting:


لا زنبك يا بطة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

لا يا مرنون هو قالي علي اليوم دا قبل ما ادبسه

هو كم حقه انهارده كمان
وخليها عليكي لها 20 ساعه بس


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

قوليلها والنبى 
 ميرنا صعبت عليا  وهسالها سؤال واحد 
هو انتى رقابتك طويله ولا قصيرة ؟


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

مش هرد عليييييييييييييييك


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

فين الناس اللى ماسكين الحوار دة 
بسئلها بتقول مش هرد


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

وهو دا سؤال يترد عليه اصلا يا مفتري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اعملي اضراب يا مرنون وسيبك منه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهو دا سؤال يترد عليه اصلا يا مفتري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اعملي اضراب يا مرنون وسيبك منه


امال لو مكنتش مديها اختيارات كنتى قولتى ايه 
شكلك حزبيه وعاوزاها تنفضلى 
انا بقول ميرنا تبدأ اسئله من انلهاردة وخلاص 
حرام غلبانه


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قوليلها والنبى
> ميرنا صعبت عليا  وهسالها سؤال واحد
> هو انتى رقابتك طويله ولا قصيرة ؟




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههه
طب كنت ناديت عليا
بصي يا مرنون لازم تجاوبي
سيبك من كل الاسئله وجاوبي علي السؤال دا
بصي لو مش عارفه
اعملي بكلام احبوا اعدائكم 
شوفي رقبتك كام فسوة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> امال لو مكنتش مديها اختيارات كنتى قولتى ايه
> شكلك حزبيه وعاوزاها تنفضلى
> انا بقول ميرنا تبدأ اسئله من انلهاردة وخلاص
> حرام غلبانه




هههههههههههههههههههههه
اجاوب انا طيب بدل منها



مضحي طول عمرك يا واد
ظالمينك احنا شريرين خالص


ماليش فيه مين يسأل بقي


المهم حد يسأل وحد يجاوب
وتولعوا الموضوع ونخلص
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب كنت ناديت عليا
> بصي يا مرنون لازم تجاوبي
> سيبك من كل الاسئله وجاوبي علي السؤال دا
> ...


انا قولت تاخدى الصدمه مرة واحدة افضل ههههههههههههههه 


+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجاوب انا طيب بدل منها
> 
> 
> ...


هى هتسئل دلوقتى 
بس انتى بلغيها
وانا هقوم انام بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (16 فبراير 2012)

جووووووووو
فلنبدا حرب الانتقام 

السؤال الاول 
جو عرفنا بنفسك ؟ اسمك ؟ سنك ؟هوايتك ؟ احلامك طموحك لشخصك ولمصر ؟
لما بتكون بتعصب بتبقى ازاى ؟لما بتكون فرحان ؟ اكتر حاجة ممكن تعصبك وتفقدك اعصابك ؟واكتر حاجة تقلقك وتوترك ؟ 

السؤال الثانى 

جو رائيك فى الحب والارتباط رائيك فى ارتباط الصالونات ؟ورائيك فى حب الانترنت ؟ تفتضل ترتبط بقصة حب الاول وبعدين رسمى ولا صالونات ولا هتعنس ؟اللى ممكن يلفت نظرك اوى لاى بنت معدية ؟عاكست قبل كدا لو اه قلنا بتعاكس ازاى وبتقول ايه ؟حبيت قبل كدا كام مرة ؟ وانتا اتبعت ولا بيعت لو اتبعت اتبعت ليه ولو بعت بيعت ليه ؟ اكتبلنا سؤال نفسك تتسئلة اوى بس مش جاى على بال حد ؟جو انتا عكست قبل كدا ولو عكست قلنا قلت ايه 

السؤال الثالث 

شخصية فريدة فى حياتك ؟شخصية تركت اثر فيك مش ممكن تنساه ؟شخصية اتمنيت متعرفهاش اكيد مش انا :beee:؟ حد غامض لجو ؟ايه رائيك فى البنات ؟ ورائيك فى الشباب ؟لو ضاقت اوى ظروفك مع اللى مرتبط بيها تسبها ولا تنحت فى الصخر عشانها ؟

السؤال الرابع 
علاقتك بربنا شيفها ازاى قريب ولا بعيد ؟حصلتلك معجزة قبل كدا لو اه احكيهالنا ؟لو فى ايدك ترجع لزمان تحب تكون مين من الشخصيات الكتابية ؟ مين شفيعك ؟ احكينا عظة او قصة قريتها اثرت فيك اوى ومش ممكن تنساها ؟


السؤال الخامس 
بم تفسر 
كمية الاسئلة الغير عاية اللى نزلتها عليا انتقام ام جباروت ؟ولو انتقام ليييييييه ؟
رائيك حال مصر احسن بعد الثورة ولا قبل ؟انتا نزلت مظاهرات ولا لا؟ ولو لاا ايه الحاجة اللى ممكن تخليك تعمل مظاهرة عشانها ؟ رائيك فى الشباب اللى كل شوية واتانية مظاهرة ؟ لو بقيت رئيس جمهورية هتعمل ايه وايه اول قرار هتاخدة ؟


فلنختم الجرعة الاولى بباقة خفيفة 

جو الشخصيات دى بتمثلك ايه واكتب صفة لكل واحد فريدة فيه 
روك دونا كاندى كوبتك ومارو وكوكى وسبارو ومينا البطل والعبد لله


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> جووووووووو
> فلنبدا حرب الانتقام
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ...


روك : سبشيل وان جوزية مورنيو المنتدى  (  جينيس ) 
 دونا : اغلى الشخصيات عندى من المنتدى  ( بتحب كل الناس ) 
 كاندى : الاصل كله مش فاكر اخر مرة سئلت امتى ( متقلبة المزاج ) 
 كوبتك : من الناس الاصيله فى المنتدى  ( بيسمع جدا ) 
 ومارو : اما اكون متضايق برمى عليها ( طيوبه )
 وكوكى : مش عاجبنى حالها بتضحك كتير وده خطر ( مرحة جدا ) 
 وسبارو :العقل المفكر  واللى اما تتزنق فى موضوع محتاج حد يفكر معاك تجرى عليها تاخد رأيها   ( متزنة وعاقله ) 
ومينا البطل : من اجدع الشخصيات اللى عرفتها فى حياتى صحيح الظروف احيانا بتعملها معاه بس هو دايما اقوى من الظروف  (راجل ) 
 والعبد لله : استغفر الله العظيم مرنون حد طيب وحد حلو وحد لزوز بالنسبه ليا لما احب اتامل فى الطبيعه البشريه اللى ربنا خلقنا بيها ببص لميرنا ( تلقائية ) 

لا تحرمينا  من جديدك 
اهم حاجة متتعبيش من الاسئله
ههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (16 فبراير 2012)

ايه يا مرنون رحتي فين 
اخر اسئله سئلتيها كانت الساعه 4 فات 8 ساعات ومسالتيش
كدة ضار بالصحه  لازم تنزلي بالاسئله كل ساعتين هههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2012)

رجعنا معاكم مع انتقام حواا

قلتا انك تحب تكون شخصية يهوذا اشمعنى الشخصية دى ر وارت فيك لدرجة الموع ؟ةفقدة الرجاء وانتحر اشمعنى ؟؟ فى معجزة هتحكيها احكيها لا مفر ينصة .
منغير مجاملات ايه عيوب ميرنا ؟ منتدى الكنيسة ايه بنسبا لجو حاجة اساسية ولا اضافية ؟ قلنا زكرى حلوة فى حياتك بتفصيل بلاش الردود المقتضبة دى ؟قصة حزينة ومؤثرة لدرجة الدموع ؟

امنية تتمناها ؟حاجة طلبتها من ربنا ولقيتها سريعا ؟لو جتلك هجرة تسافر ولا لا ؟بتعرف تطبخ ؟ سر اختيارك لاسمك ؟قلت انك بتعاكس ايه الشتيمة اللى بتسمعها لما بتعاكس واضربت قبل كدا بسبب المعاكسة ولا لا ؟مثلك الاعلى ؟حكمتك فى الحياة ؟

شوفت مين من اعضاء المنتدى ؟ومين تتمنى تشوفهم ؟عضو مفتقدة ؟ عضو نفسك تغير اسمة ؟ قلنا جو فى كلمتين ؟قلنا حلم حلمتة واتحقق ؟ احكيلنا قفشات فى الكلية ؟

اختيارك شريك الحياة هيكون على اى اساس شكل ثقافة تربية دين ؟
جو لما بيضايق بيعمل ايه ؟اكتر بلد عجبتك لما زرتها ؟واكتر بلد نفسك تشيلها من ع الخريطة ؟جو شايف نفسك صريح ولا منافق ؟ولا مجامل؟

حبة كدا قبل منام


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2012)

جوووووووووو مش هاين عليا ارحمك 

قلنا بتروح للحلاق كام مرة ؟ مين الممثل او المغنى اللى تتمنى تكون مكانة ؟بتشجع اى فريق ولما بيتغلب بتعمل ايه ؟

لونك المفضل ؟برفنك ايه ؟ برائيك لما اراجل يعتذر للمراه دا بيقلل من كرامتة ؟دموع الرجل فى نظرك ؟ودموع المراه؟برائيك بيقولو اول حب ميتنسيش دا صح ولا لا وليه ؟رائيك بلغيرة ؟رائيك فى الرجل الشرقى ؟اعتراف وانفرادة لاول مرة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة تقوله ؟لو هتكتب قصة لحياتك عنوانها هيكون ايه ؟

قرار اخدته وندمت عليه ايه ؟وجه 10 نصايح ل لناس دى دونا روك توين ابو تربو كوكى نفين سبارو بوب جو ميرنا

سؤال محرج اتسئلتة قبل كدا ؟ اكتر موقف غريب حسيت انك مش عارف تتصرف فيه ؟امنياتك لعام 2012 ؟ قلت انك بتعاكس ليه رغم انها تعدى على حرية الاخر بتستفاد ايه لما بتعاكس بتحس براحة نفسية ولا ايه اوصفلنا شعورك جملة وتفصيلا ؟

بريك تعبت لسه جاية من الخدمة وانتا وحظك ممكن ميهنش عليا ارتاح


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> رجعنا معاكم مع انتقام حواا
> 
> قلتا انك تحب تكون شخصية يهوذا اشمعنى الشخصية دى ر وارت فيك لدرجة الموع ؟ لان يهوذا كان صريح جدا مع نفسه غلط وكان عارف حجم الجرم بتاعه فراح وشنق نفسه فيه ناس بقى بتبقى الغلط راكبها من فوقها لتحتها وبرضه بتقاوح ةفقدة الرجاء وانتحر اشمعنى ؟؟ فى معجزة هتحكيها احكيها لا مفر ينصة .
> انا قولت معجزة بتاعت امتحان الفيزيا صباح الخير انتى قولت احكى وعظه  ومفيش وعظه حاضرة دلوقتى احكيها
> ...


ماشى 
متنسيش تكملى بقى


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> جوووووووووو مش هاين عليا ارحمك
> 
> قلنا بتروح للحلاق كام مرة ؟ انا بحالات فى الموضوع ده ساعات اجيب شعرى زيرو وساعات مروحش للحلاق خالص  مين الممثل او المغنى اللى تتمنى تكون مكانة ؟ توم كروز  بتشجع اى فريق ولما بيتغلب بتعمل ايه ؟ بشجع الاهلى محليا البرسا اسبانيا الميلان ايطاليا   والناس دى مفرحانا مبتتغلبش كتير فلما بيتغلبوا بنعتبره ذكا عن صحتنا
> 
> ...


ياريت ميهونش عليكى ترتاحى
اسئلتك حلوة


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

الله الموضوع حلو اوي

هتفرج بقي وارخم


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الله الموضوع حلو اوي
> 
> هتفرج بقي وارخم


تنورى 
اسمك ذكر هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3119440&postcount=889


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماشى
> متنسيش تكملى بقى




زكرى حلوة فى حياتك بتفصيل بلاش الردود المقتضبة دى ؟  ذكرى حلوة اعتقد كان فيه يوم قضيته مع ناس هنا فى المنتدى (صوت صارخ  ومونيكا وروزى وجونا وجاست ميمبر ) كان يوم روعه الروعه وكنت مبسوط لدرجه  محدش يتخيلها بس الناس دى راحت لحالها  من المنتدى الا قليل ومن حياتى ايضا  

ميرسي يا جووووو انك ذكرتني في كلامك

ربنا يفرحك وفعلا كان يوم تحفه بجد


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تنورى
> اسمك ذكر هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3119440&postcount=889




هييييييييييه اسمي موجود ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا باشا علي زوقك


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

العفو يا حجه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

يلا بقي مش هتكملوا اسئله


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بقي مش هتكملوا اسئله


ميرنا بتنام مع الفراخ الساعه 11 كدة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه

اممممممممم طيب ماشي الصبح بقي


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يوعدك وتيجى تكتب حاجة
قعدت يومين كتبت 3 مشاركات 
وفاضلها يوم ونشوف اعضاء تانيين للموضوع 
تحبى تخشى الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه نعم انت بتدبسني انا مش لحقت اشمت سبوني اخد فرصتي بقي


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه نعم انت بتدبسني انا مش لحقت اشمت سبوني اخد فرصتي بقي


ما انا باخدك على الحامى اهوه 
لو عندك الاستعداد قولى 
ونيفين ما هتصدق  
ههههههههههههههه 
بس لو اتفقت مع ناس هتخشي فى اللى بعدها
مش هتفلتك يعنى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه انا لسه مش جيت 

امشي يا جو من هنا احسنلك


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه انا لسه مش جيت
> 
> امشي يا جو من هنا احسنلك


لالا جيتى 
ياترى نحط مين قصادك
ايه رأيك فى روك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه ليا الشرف اكيد

بس خليك في حالك يا جووو انا بحذرك ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليا الشرف اكيد
> 
> بس خليك في حالك يا جووو انا بحذرك ههههههههه


هتعملى ايه يعنى
خلى بالك انا ساكتلك بس علشان انتى فى ضيافتى
اطلعيلى برة وانا اوريكى شغلك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههه لالالالالالالا انت دايما قلبك كبير

سامحني يارب


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالا انت دايما قلبك كبير
> 
> سامحني يارب


متسامحهاش يارب 
دى بتقول قلبى كبير


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2012)

ونرجع نصبح على المتابعين والضيف الوقور 

جوو
ترنيمتك المفضلة ؟ايتك المفضلة ؟اكتر اصحاح بتحب تقراه ؟كتاب محبب ليك ؟بتحب الشتا ولا الصيف اكتر ويله ؟تكتر موضوع عجبك فى المنتدى ؟ اكتر عضو بتحب تقراله ؟ 

حابب انك تكون جنسى المصرية او نفسك تغيرها ؟اكتر شخصية تاريخية بتحبها ؟
رائيك فى حب شاب مسلم لفتاه قبطية ؟تختار مين يبقى رئيس جمهورية من الموجودين على الساحة او حتى مش موجودين ؟جو شايف نفسك ازاى بعد 10 سنين ؟لو معاك الفانوس السحرى وطلعلك المارد وقالك ليك طلب واحد فقط هيكون ايه ؟

مقلب اتعمل فيك ؟مفهومك عن بعض الكلمات الحرية الامان الحب العشق الاستقلال حرية الاخر الامبريالية وسطلتها فى البيوت مش بس فى الدول ؟
طبعا اكيد صدف وسمعت مشاكل بيت ع الصخر تفتكر السبب الرئيسى فى المشاكل دى ايه ؟تفصيلاا 

لبسك كاجول ولا كلاسيك ؟وتحب اللى هترتبط بيها تكون لبسها ازاى ؟من النوع اللى بيعلق على لبس البنات ؟اكله بتحبها واكله مبتعرفش تطبخها ؟لوملاك جالك وقالك هرجعك لزمن نبى عاش تعيش معاه هيكون مين او حتى وقت معين نفسك تكون فى تعرف تفاصيل اكتر عنه يوسف ولا داود ولا سليمان ولا ايوب ولا يعقوب ولا ابراهيم ولا هابيل وقايين ولا مين ؟ واشمعنى دة ؟وليه عاوز تعرف عنه اكتر ؟

اول متغمض عينك قبل متنام مين اخر حد بيجى على بالك ؟ اعترفت انك بتحب ليه دى وايه الموصفات الفريدة اللى لقتها فيها ؟وقلنا اتعرفتو على بعض ازاى ؟وايه الكلمة اللى نفسك تقولهالها ؟
برائيك فعلا البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب ؟حاسس انك مظلوم ولا ظالم فى الحياة ؟سيبك من الزمن والقدر والكلام ده 

يومك ازاى ؟لو مفيش انترنت بيبقى ازاى ؟ مين لو غاب من المنتدى هتضايق عليه ؟امتى تحس انى خلااص مفيش فايدة فى حال مصر على رائى سعد باشا ؟

فاصل ونواصل اروح اغسل واوضب واجى


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2012)

جووووو

قلنا بقى كام مرة اتزحلقت واختك او مامتك بتمسح قلنا الموع بتفصيل وطريقة الوقعة واتزحلقت باريال ولا جنرال ؟ قلنا انتا حبيت اكيد من قبل ودلوقتى بتحب حاسس بفرق بمشاعرك فى كل حب عن التانى لانى اكيد مشاعرك بتنضج اكتر ايه فرق فى كل حب عن التانى ؟ لو عندك عربية تحب تروح بيها فين ولمين ؟لو دخلت غابة تحب تشوف ايه ؟ونفسك تاخد مين معاك ؟ تحب تطلع القمر ولو طلعت هتعمل ايه ولا هو فضى وخلااص ؟ رائيك فى الراجل ابو رقبة :gy0000:؟رائيك امراه بشكل عام ؟


السؤال الثانى عللل

كلمة عانس حرام ولا حلاال فى حق المراه ؟شايف انى اراجل ظالم ومستعبد للمراه بحكم الخلفية التعليمة الاسلامية ولا مديها حقها ؟نفسك تكون ايه شغلك وضعك الاجتماعى امكانياتك حابب تكون ازاى ؟الارتباط فى نظرك شر لابد منة ولا هو رباط مقدس ولا هو امر واجب ؟لاحظ حاجة معظ اللى عايشين فى مصر بيتريقو ع الفكر الصعيدى  وسى السيد اللى فيه بس لما بشوف ناس عاوزة ترتبط بلاقى فكرة انيل من الصعايدة تفتكر ليه ؟شايف الصعيد ازاى ؟وشايف الغرب ازاى ؟ونصيحة احسن متحكمش على دا ولا دا لانك لا عشت هنا ولا هنا :t26:


السؤال الثاالث 
طلعت خلوة كام مرة ؟مفهومك عن الاعمال السحر قراية الكف قراية الفنجان الحجاب كل واحدة فيهم عاوزين توضيح ليها ومفهومك وهل بتؤمن بوجدها او لاا ؟ 
لو شفت الحاجات دى هتعمل ايه قتيل فى الشارع طفلة فى عز البرد فى الشارع لوحدها امراه امام بحر شاب جالس فوق شجرة ؟

فاصل ونواصل


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

خدى راحتك على الاخر
اول ما هفوق هرد عليكى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *اللى ممكن يلفت نظرك اوى لاى بنت معدية ؟** طريقة مشيتها *


واد بتفهم ...
لالالالا ...بتفهم بتفهم يعنى ..كدة أنا مطمئن عليك ...
*



عاكست قبل كدا لو اه قلنا بتعاكس ازاى وبتقول ايه ؟ كتييييير مثلا ايه القمر ده والمصحف عسل بنتك حلوة اوى يا حجة حاجات كدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *ههههه بتعاكس أسلامى ؟؟ ...
فين اللهم صلى على كامل النور ؟؟!
ولو تختخوة شوية ...زود عليها و( الدسم ) اللهم صلى على كامل النور والدسم ...ههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> واد بتفهم ...
> لالالالا ...بتفهم بتفهم يعنى ..كدة أنا مطمئن عليك ...
> ههههه بتعاكس أسلامى ؟؟ ...
> فين اللهم صلى على كامل النور ؟؟!
> ولو تختخوة شوية ...زود عليها و( الدسم ) اللهم صلى على كامل النور والدسم ...ههههههه


منور يا عم الحج 
لو تختوخه انا هعاكسها ليه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> منور يا عم الحج
> لو تختوخه انا هعاكسها ليه


*فيه تخاتيخ بتقى قشطة يعنى ..هههههههه*
*على العموم للناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب ..بالتوفيق *


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

*ونرجع نصبح على المتابعين والضيف الوقور 

جوو
ترنيمتك المفضلة ؟ كل الترانيم حلوة 
ايتك المفضلة ؟ كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله 
اكتر اصحاح بتحب تقراه ؟ تكوين 39 
كتاب محبب ليك ؟ رحلة الى المرتفعات 
بتحب الشتا ولا الصيف اكتر ويله ؟ الصيف علشان بكره البرد والمطر الشوارع بتبقى زحاليق 
تكتر موضوع عجبك فى المنتدى ؟ كتييييييييييييييييييييييير  اكتر عضو بتحب تقراله ؟  برضه كتير بس بحب اقرا ردودو استاذ فريدى 
 
حابب انك تكون جنسى المصرية او نفسك تغيرها ؟ لا محبش اغيرها  اكتر شخصية تاريخية بتحبها ؟ جمال عبد الناصر 
رائيك فى حب شاب مسلم لفتاه قبطية ؟ الفتاه هى اللى بتسمح بده وهى حرة  تختار مين يبقى رئيس جمهورية من الموجودين على الساحة او حتى مش موجودين ؟البرادعى  جو شايف نفسك ازاى بعد 10 سنين ؟ اقرع وبكرش لو معاك الفانوس السحرى وطلعلك المارد وقالك ليك طلب واحد فقط هيكون ايه ؟ الكحة تروح علشان مضايقانى 

مقلب اتعمل فيك ؟ مش فاكر مفهومك عن بعض الكلمات الحرية كل واحد يعمل اللى عاوزه من غير سؤال من حد طالما مش يخصه الامان انك تعيش مرتاح البال طول الوقت  الحب انك تعيش علشان تسعد اللى بتحبه  العشق انك تعيش علشان حبيبك مش علشان نفسك  الاستقلال ان تملك قوت يومك ولا تعتمد على الغير فى شئ  حرية الاخر مكرر الامبريالية وسطلتها فى البيوت مش بس فى الدول ؟ هو السياسه الاستعمارية وصلت البيوت هههههههههه 
طبعا اكيد صدف وسمعت مشاكل بيت ع الصخر تفتكر السبب الرئيسى فى المشاكل دى ايه ؟تفصيلاا  هاتى مشكلة تفصيلا وانا اقولك  اجمالا بيكون السبب الرئيسي سوء اختيار شريك الحياة 
 
لبسك كاجول ولا كلاسيك ؟من ده على ده  وتحب اللى هترتبط بيها تكون لبسها ازاى ؟ شيك ومحترم من النوع اللى بيعلق على لبس البنات ؟ اما يكون ملفت للنظر اكله بتحبها واكله مبتعرفش تطبخها ؟ بحب كل الاكل ومبعرفش اعمل الكوسه بالبشاميل ولا حابب اعرف  لوملاك جالك وقالك هرجعك لزمن نبى عاش تعيش معاه هيكون مين او حتى وقت معين نفسك تكون فى تعرف تفاصيل اكتر عنه يوسف ولا داود ولا سليمان ولا ايوب ولا يعقوب ولا ابراهيم ولا هابيل وقايين ولا مين ؟ واشمعنى دة ؟وليه عاوز تعرف عنه اكتر ؟ يوسف بنقولك تكوين 39 فوق افهموها بجى 

اول متغمض عينك قبل متنام مين اخر حد بيجى على بالك ؟  كل يوم بيومه اعترفت انك بتحب ليه دى وايه الموصفات الفريدة اللى لقتها فيها ؟ قدرومكتوب المواصفه الفريدة اللى فيها انها فهمتنى وقلنا اتعرفتو على بعض ازاى ؟ اعرفها من 9 سنين ومش فاكر اتعرفنا ازاى وايه الكلمة اللى نفسك تقولهالها ؟ ربنا يخليكى ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدااااااااااااا 
برائيك فعلا البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب ؟ كلام فارغ حاسس انك مظلوم ولا ظالم فى الحياة ؟سيبك من الزمن والقدر والكلام ده 
ظالم نفسي 
يومك ازاى ؟ نوم ونت لو مفيش انترنت بيبقى ازاى ؟ نوم وافلام اجنبى  مين لو غاب من المنتدى هتضايق عليه ؟ الغايب حجته معاه مش بتضايق على حد كل واحد حر يعمل اللى يحبه   امتى تحس انى خلااص مفيش فايدة فى حال مصر على رائى سعد باشا ؟
اما تبتدى حرب اهليه
فاصل ونواصل اروح اغسل واوضب واجى
**  اغسلى على اقل من مهلك
محدش مستعجل 
*


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه تخاتيخ بتقى قشطة يعنى ..هههههههه*
> *على العموم للناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب ..بالتوفيق *


*اديك قولتها قشطة 
عرفت بقى انا هقولها ايه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *ونرجع نصبح على المتابعين والضيف الوقور
> 
> جوو
> ترنيمتك المفضلة ؟ كل الترانيم حلوة
> ...




سيدي يا سيدي علي الاجابات النموذجيه :gy0000:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

والنبي انا تهت في الموضوع

مش عارف فين الاسئله من الاجابات

ايه كله جنب بعضه كدا 


يقطعكم كدا هاتخلوني عكشه بجد وهالبس نظاره


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ما انا باخدك على الحامى اهوه
> لو عندك الاستعداد قولى
> ونيفين ما هتصدق
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



فاهمني دايما يا نصه هههههههههههههه

اولا حمدلله علي السلامه يا روزي

واكيد اكيد هتتدبس في القريب العاجل
بس بعد كام دور كدا


وانا هاجهز لروزي ادم المناسب
لا تقلق :99:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فاهمني دايما يا نصه هههههههههههههه
> 
> اولا حمدلله علي السلامه يا روزي
> 
> ...




نعم نعم ولا سامعه حاجه ههههههههه

ده نورك يا نيفو يا قمر

وخلي بالك انا عندي اذاعة هاااااااااا:gy0000:


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

*جووووو

قلنا بقى كام مرة اتزحلقت واختك او مامتك بتمسح قلنا الموع بتفصيل وطريقة الوقعة واتزحلقت باريال ولا جنرال ؟ *واضح انك اتهريتى فى الموضوع ده ماما بتقع كتير اخرها  قبل العيد اللى فات وقعت من فوق كرسي وهى بتنفض  وروحنا الموشتشفى وخدت حقن وحاجات كتير كدة  *
 قلنا انتا حبيت اكيد من قبل ودلوقتى بتحب حاسس بفرق بمشاعرك فى كل حب عن التانى لانى اكيد مشاعرك بتنضج اكتر ايه فرق فى كل حب عن التانى ؟ * كل حب وله طعم بس صدقينى اول حب فى حياتى مش ممكن انساه ولا اخر حب برضه يمكن نكون متراقبين ولا حاجة ههههههههه *
لو عندك عربية تحب تروح بيها فين ولمين ؟ لو عندى عربيه هروح بيها دير ابو مقار علشان نفسي اروحه بقالى مدة والندل اخويا مش عاوز يودينى**  لو دخلت غابة تحب تشوف ايه ؟ اشوف الافاتار اللى عملوله فيلم ده هههههههه ونفسك تاخد مين معاك ؟  معتقدش حد هيرضى كلهم خوافين تحب تطلع القمر ولو طلعت هتعمل ايه ولا هو فضى وخلااص ؟ وانا اطلع اعمل ايه فوق ولا هو فضى وخلاص  رائيك فى الراجل ابو رقبة :gy0000:؟ هو فيه موديل جديد نزل من غير رقبة :gy0000:رائيك امراه بشكل عام ؟ الة النكد 


السؤال الثانى عللل

كلمة عانس حرام ولا حلاال فى حق المراه ؟ اى حاجة فى المراة حلال والله اعلم شايف انى اراجل ظالم ومستعبد للمراه بحكم الخلفية التعليمة الاسلامية ولا مديها حقها ؟ رجاله ورجاله بنسب يعنى بس النسبه الاكبر الستات مستعبدة الرجاله والبيوت مستعبدة الرجالة نفسك تكون ايه شغلك نفسي اشتغل فى شركة محترمه تتعامل معايا كبنى ادم  وضعك الاجتماعى  نفسي اتجوز الانسانه اللى بحبها امكانياتك حابب تكون ازاى ؟ مش طماع عاوز اعيش مستور على قد الشقة والعربية ومصيف السنه وشكرا الارتباط فى نظرك شر لابد منة ولا هو رباط مقدس ولا هو امر واجب ؟ اوله شر لابد منه تانيه شر لابد منه تالتا شر لابد منه  لاحظ حاجة معظ اللى عايشين فى مصر بيتريقو ع الفكر الصعيدى  وسى السيد اللى فيه بس لما بشوف ناس عاوزة ترتبط بلاقى فكرة انيل من الصعايدة تفتكر ليه ؟ كل واحد مبيجبش ينتقد الا اللى قدامه ويسخر منه وعمره ما بص لنفسه وبس شايف الصعيد ازاى ؟  وشايف الغرب ازاى ؟ ونصيحة احسن متحكمش على دا ولا دا لانك لا عشت هنا ولا هنا :t26:
مش هتكلم 

السؤال الثاالث 
طلعت خلوة كام مرة ؟ مش فاكر العدد بالظبط كتير مفهومك عن الاعمال السحر قراية الكف قراية الفنجان الحجاب كل واحدة فيهم عاوزين توضيح ليها ومفهومك وهل بتؤمن بوجدها او لاا ؟  مبؤمنش بوجود الحاجات دى او وجود تأثير ليها على ابناء الله 
لو شفت الحاجات دى هتعمل ايه قتيل فى الشارع طالما مش سادد طريقى عادى هكمل مشي  طفلة فى عز البرد فى الشارع لوحدها عادى يعنى اكيد مستنيه حاجة ممكن اسئلها انتى تايهه ولا مستنيه حد لو تايهه هحاول اعرف مكان بيتهم لو مستنيه خليها مستنيه  امراه امام بحر بتحب جديد  شاب جالس فوق شجرة ؟ اكيد فيه شباك حمام قصاد الشجرة 

فاصل ونواصل
اتفصلى 
*


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> سيدي يا سيدي علي الاجابات النموذجيه :gy0000:


*اى خدمه تعالى كل يوم *


+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي انا تهت في الموضوع
> 
> مش عارف فين الاسئله من الاجابات
> 
> ...


ا*جدع حاجة العكشة *


+Nevena+ قال:


> فاهمني دايما يا نصه هههههههههههههه
> 
> اولا حمدلله علي السلامه يا روزي
> 
> ...


*مش قلقان  بس خلى بالك دى هربونجيه *


روزي86 قال:


> نعم نعم ولا سامعه حاجه ههههههههه
> 
> ده نورك يا نيفو يا قمر
> 
> وخلي بالك انا عندي اذاعة هاااااااااا:gy0000:


*ههههههههههههه يعنى ايه اذاعه *


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2012)

استنى بقى  لما اكمل الطبيخ واجى


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *اى خدمه تعالى كل يوم *
> 
> ا*جدع حاجة العكشة *
> 
> ...




هههههههههه الموضوع بتاعي:gy0000:


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> استنى بقى  لما اكمل الطبيخ واجى


بتطبخى ايه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه الموضوع بتاعي:gy0000:


مفيش لينك طيب


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2012)

مش هقولك انتا شرير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> * اكتر شخصية تاريخية بتحبها ؟ جمال عبد الناصر *


*مش سبق وقلت لك أنك بتفهم ؟؟*
*عيب نظرتى قلما تخيب فى حد ...أنضم لى بقى فى **حملة أنتخاب فرعون..* 


> *اكيد صدف وسمعت مشاكل بيت ع الصخر تفتكر السبب الرئيسى فى المشاكل دى ايه ؟تفصيلاا هاتى مشكلة تفصيلا وانا اقولك اجمالا بيكون السبب الرئيسي سوء اختيار شريك الحياة *


*صدقنى أحياناً بيبقى ( سوء تغذية ) ...* 


> *وقلنا اتعرفتو على بعض ازاى ؟ اعرفها من 9 سنين ومش فاكر اتعرفنا ازاى *


* يعنى عرفتها وانت عندك 16 سنة ؟؟!!*
*أزاى بقى مش فاكر أتعرفت عليها ازاى ؟؟ ..*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مفيش لينك طيب




في هبعتهولك لانك كنت ضيف فيه من فتره


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مش هقولك انتا شرير


:08: انا


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش سبق وقلت لك أنك بتفهم ؟؟*
> *عيب نظرتى قلما تخيب فى حد ...أنضم لى بقى فى **حملة أنتخاب فرعون..
> * شكل عبد الناصر مش عاجبك :t26::t26: افتح موضوع سجل فيه اعتراضك وانا ادخل اقولك مين هو ناصر
> *صدقنى أحياناً بيبقى ( سوء تغذية ) ...*
> ...


*مش فاكر 9 ولا 8 
الزهايمر
كنت فى اولى جامعه وقتها 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صدقنى أحياناً بيبقى ( سوء تغذية ) ...*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

> شكل عبد الناصر مش عاجبك :t26::t26: افتح موضوع سجل فيه اعتراضك وانا ادخل اقولك مين هو ناصر


* ياجدع أنت لأ ...العكس هو الصحيح ...*
*مش باقولك هنزل حملة أنتخاب فرعون (!!) تقوم تقول لى مش عاجبنى ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


* صباح الخير ياحمااااااااتى*
*أوعى تكون العروسة عندها انيميا ...هههههههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 فبراير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * صباح الخير ياحمااااااااتى*
> *أوعى تكون العروسة عندها انيميا ...هههههههههه*




صباح الفل يا واد يا عبود 
العروسة طالعه لأمها وبتلعب مصارعة


----------



## ميرنا (18 فبراير 2012)

حسيت نفسى فجاة فى شات


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

هو ايه بيروح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

فيه حاجة يا جدعان 
الناس فى ضيافتكم
سيببوهم على راحتهم
هو مين د اللى فرعون يا عبوووود


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

والنبي حد يقولي فاضل كام يوم والحقله دي تخلص



بامانه انا تهت منكم يقطعكم ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> حسيت نفسى فجاة فى شات


*لأ مش شات ولاحاجة ..عجبتنى ردود جدا فعلقت عليها ...زى ما علقوا على ردودنا قبل كدة ...*
أعتذر بشدة ...


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي حد يقولي فاضل كام يوم والحقله دي تخلص
> 
> 
> 
> بامانه انا تهت منكم يقطعكم ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن 
النهاردة اول يوم ميرنا تسئل فيه
اتعودى على كدة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله اليوم خلص بحمد الله 
ومعدتش اشوف اسئله من ميرنا تانى 
ميرسي نيفين على الاستضافه على الموضوع 
عارف طبعا اننا تعبنا قلبك على الفاضى والموضوع مولعش زى ما كنتى تتمنى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

يوم ايه اللي خلص ويمرنا مش هتسال تاني ليه

مش لسه انهارده 3 يوم ليكم

لخبطوني بجد
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (19 فبراير 2012)

لا عشان خاطرى ادونى انهرده انا بعتذر مشغولة فى تحضير المسرحية بتاعة البابا

بص يا جو هما سؤالين الاول ايه رائيك فى حال الاقباط فى مصر ؟

والتانى رائيك فى الفيدو دا

[YOUTUBE]OWCJnFu9gF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يوم ايه اللي خلص ويمرنا مش هتسال تاني ليه
> 
> مش لسه انهارده 3 يوم ليكم
> 
> ...





ميرنا قال:


> لا عشان خاطرى ادونى انهرده انا بعتذر مشغولة فى تحضير المسرحية بتاعة البابا
> 
> بص يا جو هما سؤالين الاول ايه رائيك فى حال الاقباط فى مصر ؟
> 
> ...



اليوم خولص


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

و انت ما بتصدق ولا ايه


لسه اخر يوم ليكم بكره

ماشي
دا وقت نهائي للحلقه هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2012)

والمصحف اخر يوم كان امبارح
احسبي حسبتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> والمصحف اخر يوم كان امبارح
> احسبي حسبتك




يابني مش هي قالت في يوم مش هتتدخله بتاع اول امبارح

وانا قولتها ماشي وانها تعرفك وطلبت يوم بدل منه
وانهارده اهي سالت سؤالين وقالت برده مش فاضيه


خليها عليك بقي وخد بكره كمان

وانت قدها يعني ههههههههههه


حلوه التثبيته دي صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil16:


----------



## ميرنا (19 فبراير 2012)

يله يا جو انجز فينو بتعمل احلى واجب معانا


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2012)

جمال عبد الناصر مقالش حاجة غلط  فى الفيديو 
حال المسيحين زى الفل 
بس المسيحين اوفر

انا اسف يا جماعه مش هقدر اكمل اكتر من كدة لانى تعبان جدا وعاوز انااااااااااام 
وميرسي ليكى يا ميرنا انتى ونيفين وكل الناس
بجد ميرسي 
كانت ايام حلوة


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

انا اللي بشكركم  جو انت وميرنا
علي الحوار بينكم الممتع


بجد شرفتوني جدا في الموضوع

يسوع يباركم امين 


+++++++++++++

وانتظروني مع ادم وحواء جدد


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى يا فينووووووو وانا كنت مبسوطة لانى اول يوم كان الفلانتين فرحنى وعاوز اقولك كان احلى من السنة اللى عدت منغير مبالغة ولا مجاملة


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

انا اللي بشكرك يا مرنون

ويارب كل حياتك تكون فرح وسعاده

نورتي يا قمري


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

اهلا بيكم يا احلي اعضاء


انهارده بقي معايا ادم جديد
قوي في فكره
ومميز في اسلوبه 
منفرد في شخصيته
عنيد في حبه 
يحمتل المسئوليه دائما ولا يكل منها
واذا وقع في مشكله ما يقوم بكل قوة
لا يقبل الهزيمه مها كان الامر
له نمط خاص في كتاباته ومواضيعه ومشاركاته


وحواء ايضا
شخصيه فريده جداااا
مثقفه 
ورغم صغر سنها 
الا انك تجد عقلها
 يفوق سنها بمراحل

تلقب بعدوه ادم الشرقي لحد ما
لا تقبل جميع العادات والتقاليد المتدواله في الوسط الشرقي
واثقه من نفسها جدا



عاوزين تعرفوا مين معانا انهارده






ادم ------------------> !! MiNa ElbataL !!

حواء ----------------> *أنجيلا*


*متوقعه حلقه جامده جدا واسئله قويه*
*من الطرفين*

نتابــــــــــع
​


----------



## be believer (21 فبراير 2012)

*والحكم من ؟ *

*بانتظار دوري في المصارعة ,,*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 فبراير 2012)

متابعة .......


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

*





يا توفيقك يا نيفو ... 
انجيلا VS مينا ... 
الذكاء والتمسك بالرأى والقوه والاصرار ... 
تسجيل متابعه بشغف ... 
المهم هنسمع ضرب نار ولالا D:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

> وحواء ايضا





> شخصيه فريده جداااا
> مثقفه
> ورغم صغر سنها
> الا انك تجد عقلها
> ...


*ايه الاشاعات اللي طالعة ده*
*ده انا غلبااااان:smil13:*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *والحكم من ؟ *​
> 
> *بانتظار دوري في المصارعة ,,*​


* الحكم الشعب*
*ع فكرة بموت في المصارعة وبحب اداء الاندر تيكر بالخصوص*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> متابعة .......



منورة 



white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* البوتيجاز اشتغل:t33:*
*في رصاص بس :smil12:*
*منورة حبي*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*هخلع ناو للكورس *

*ويا نيفو الدخول بالتذاكر والارباح قسمة بالنص *


----------



## be believer (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * الحكم الشعب*
> *ع فكرة بموت في المصارعة وبحب اداء الاندر تيكر بالخصوص*


*الحانوتي ليس له مثيل *​
​


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *البوتيجاز اشتغل:t33:*
> *في رصاص بس :smil12:*
> *منورة حبي*


*وعلى الغاز الطبيعى كمان*
*عشان الموضوع ميقفش لو الانبوبه خلصت :smile01*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *والحكم من ؟ *
> 
> *بانتظار دوري في المصارعة ,,*​



ههههههههههههههههه

مصارعه ايه بس دي معارك حربيه 

وانا الحكم انفع:smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه
طول ما احنا موجودين 

ثقي ان الحرب العالميه التالته هتقوم في المنتدي

ربنا يستر بس 
ومش تيجي دونا تهشني :beee:





أنجيلا قال:


> *ايه الاشاعات اللي طالعة ده*
> *ده انا غلبااااان:smil13:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليست اشاعات ولكنها مصادر موثق فيها 

ومن مصادري الخاصه جداااااااااا :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

استنوا بقي اروح انادي ادم
يجي يشتغل لحد ما حواء ترجع من الكورس


----------



## be believer (21 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مصارعه ايه بس دي معارك حربيه
> 
> وانا الحكم انفع:smil12:



*اسألي الأندر فهو أعلم


*أمزح بالتأكيد ينفع:smil12:
​


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طول ما احنا موجودين
> ثقي ان الحرب العالميه التالته هتقوم في المنتدي
> ربنا يستر بس
> ومش تيجي دونا تهشني :beee:


*تهشك فين *
*دة موضوعك يابنتى*
*يعنى ملكيه خاصه :spor24:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

منورين اسجل متابعه


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

اليوم بيخلص ومشوفتش اسئله
فين الناس 
موتابع


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اهلا بيكم يا احلي اعضاء
> 
> 
> انهارده بقي معايا ادم جديد
> ...


*ايه الكلام الكبير اؤى ده
ميرسى يا نيفين ع كلامك الجميل والمجاملات الكبيره دى*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> متابعة .......


*منوره يا ميرنا*


white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههه ايه الكلام الكبير ده 
منورانى يا وايت


روزي86 قال:


> منورين اسجل متابعه


منوره يا روزى


oesi no قال:


> اليوم بيخلص ومشوفتش اسئله
> فين الناس
> موتابع


معلش يا بوب الاسئله هتنزل فى خلال ربع ساعه مكنتش فى الشغل
من الصبح


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

*طيب بالصلاه ع النبى نبدء عشان مناخدش وقت
طبعا معروف ان انجى متنصره ودخلت المسيحيه عن اقتناع
ولو محدش يعرف ادينا عرفناه

أنجى 
لو لقيتى شىء فى المسيحيه يعارض تطلاعاتك وقناعتك الشخصيه
هتفكرى ازاى هتقولى مثلا المسيحيه ممكن تكون غلط
ولا هتبدئى تغيرى من مفهومك تجاه الحاجه دى 

افتقادك لحياتك الاسريه أثر فيكى
بالسلب بنسبة اد ايه 

وايجاب بنسبة أد ايه


مينا البطل بيمثلك أيه 
شايفاه ازاى ؟
شاب شرقى ذو افكار رجعيه متخلفه ام ماذا ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

متااااابعة يا جماعة 
شكله رح يكون حوار شيق وممتع


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2012)

اخترتي شخصيتين رائعين 
انا مستنيه بقي الحلقه تسخن 
متابعه


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*طيب بالصلاه ع النبى نبدء عشان مناخدش وقت*
*عليه الكرات والبطيخ *

*طبعا معروف ان انجى متنصره ودخلت المسيحيه عن اقتناع*
*ولو محدش يعرف ادينا عرفناه*
* تعيش وتفيد يا عم:t33:*

*أنجى *
*اينحم*

*لو لقيتى شىء فى المسيحيه يعارض تطلاعاتك وقناعتك الشخصيه*
*هتفكرى ازاى هتقولى مثلا المسيحيه ممكن تكون غلط*
*ولا هتبدئى تغيرى من مفهومك تجاه الحاجه دى *
* لحد الان مش لقيت شي في المسيحية يعارض قناعاتي الشخصية بل بالعكس كل يخدمها.. بس لو لقيت اكيد هغير لانو انا اللي هكون غلط  *

*افتقادك لحياتك الاسريه أثر فيكى*
*بالسلب بنسبة اد ايه *
*بنسبة لا باس بها صرت متشائمة ومكتئبة طول الوقت *
*ممكن نقول 50%*


*وايجاب بنسبة أد ايه*
*اكثر من 80% *
*صرت قد المسؤولية وبعتمد ع حالي مش زي الفتاة المدللة اللي كنت عليها.. وكمان شخصيتي صارت قوية جداا *

*مينا البطل بيمثلك أيه *
*اكثر من اخ....*

*شايفاه ازاى ؟*
*شخص ذكي ذو شخصية قوية وجدع وصاحب صاحبه وبيعتمد عليه.. وبس كده عشان متتغرش *

*شاب شرقى ذو افكار رجعيه متخلفه ام ماذا؟*
*هو ايه السؤال الفخ ده هههههههههههههه*
*شرقي نعم وشرقي جدا ومش هزود:t33:*


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2012)

بداية مش مبشرة بخناقة للاسف ههههه
انجيلا بترد بهدوء مع ان دى  مش عاويدها
الهجوم عندها صفة مميزة هههههههه
فين طبول الحرب هههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> متااااابعة يا جماعة
> شكله رح يكون حوار شيق وممتع


* منورة يا قمر*



mero_engel قال:


> اخترتي شخصيتين رائعين
> انا مستنيه بقي الحلقه تسخن
> متابعه


 *ميرسي لكلامك يا قمر*
*هو الكل عاوز يشعلها هههههه*

*منورة *


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بداية مش مبشرة بخناقة للاسف ههههه
> انجيلا بترد بهدوء مع ان دى مش عاويدها
> الهجوم عندها صفة مميزة هههههههه
> فين طبول الحرب هههههه


 *انا؟؟؟؟؟:ranting:*
*مش عارفة ليه الكل ظالمني كده:smil13:*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> متااااابعة يا جماعة
> شكله رح يكون حوار شيق وممتع


منورانا يا روز


mero_engel قال:


> اخترتي شخصيتين رائعين
> انا مستنيه بقي الحلقه تسخن
> متابعه


ههههههههه هتسخن متقلقوش


grges monir قال:


> بداية مش مبشرة بخناقة للاسف ههههه
> انجيلا بترد بهدوء مع ان دى  مش عاويدها
> الهجوم عندها صفة مميزة هههههههه
> فين طبول الحرب هههههه


هههههههه مفيش خناقات يا جرجس متقلقش
منورنى يا بوب


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

*انجى على الرغم من انك ديماً تنتقدى الاسلوب الجارح فى الحوار مع الاخوه المسلمين الا انك تستخدمى نفس هذا الاسلوب عندما يكون الحوار متعلق
بالافكار الشرقيه التى تبدو من وجهة نظرك رجعيه وتخلفيه
بماذا تعللى ذلك الاسلوب المتناقض
*


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *انا؟؟؟؟؟:ranting:*
> *مش عارفة ليه الكل ظالمني كده:smil13:*


مين بس ظالمك انجيلا
شكلى انا منهم هههههه
بالعكس انا شايف اسلوبك القوى الصريح فى الرد مميز صراحة
على فكرة دى ميزة فيكى مش عيب


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> منورانا يا روز
> 
> ههههههههه هتسخن متقلقوش
> 
> ...


اممممم مفيشش خناقات
انت عاوز الموضوع يفشل ولا اية ههه
منور بوجود يا باشا
متابع يمكن ربنا يسهلها وتقلب بعركة ههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انجى على الرغم من انك ديماً تنتقدى الاسلوب الجارح فى الحوار مع الاخوه المسلمين الا انك تستخدمى نفس هذا الاسلوب عندما يكون الحوار متعلق*
> *بالافكار الشرقيه التى تبدو من وجهة نظرك رجعيه وتخلفيه*
> *بماذا تعللى ذلك الاسلوب المتناقض*


* نفس الاسلوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بيوصل بيا الامر الى القول عيل جاهل بــ... ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وكلام ثاني مينفعش اقوله؟؟؟*

*ع فكرة بنتقذ الاسلوب الجارح مع المسلمين المحترمين اما اللي بيدخل سب وقلة ادب فانا كمان برد عليه باسلوب جارح:t33:*
*بس اكيد مش نفس الاسلوب مع اني دايما بناقش الفكر والافكار مش بتوجه لشخصنة ومش عارفة ازاي بتعتبره نفس الاسلوب!!*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * نفس الاسلوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بيوصل بيا الامر الى القول عيل جاهل بــ... ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وكلام ثاني مينفعش اقوله؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه انا مش هعلق ع كلامك لاننا مش فى نقاش
هخلى التعليقات بعدين بينى وبينك :d
هحطلك كام سوال بقى قبل ما امشى
وبكره نبدء من 9 صباحاً تكملة الاسئله*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

هو مش مينا البطل دة كان ضيف قبل كدة ؟
ولا هي كوسة يعني  ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه انا مش هعلق ع كلامك لاننا مش فى نقاش*
> *هخلى التعليقات بعدين بينى وبينك :d*
> *هحطلك كام سوال بقى قبل ما امشى*
> *وبكره نبدء من 9 صباحاً تكملة الاسئله*


*ههههههههه لا لازم اعرف ازاي نفس الاسلوب :a82:*
*ثم 9 صباحا ايه يا واد هو انا هفطر ع الاسئلة؟:a82: *


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو مش مينا البطل دة كان ضيف قبل كدة ؟
> ولا هي *كوسة* يعني  ؟


* نزل الترجمة للكلمة بالاحمر*:spor24:


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

*الحب بمفهومه الوردى يختلف عن الحب بمفهومه الواقعى
هل توافقينى هذا الرأى وان كنتى لا توافقى عللى وجهة نظرك

حب الانترنت من وجهة نظرك عشان يتحقق ويتكلل بزواج ايه شروطه؟

منتدى الكنيسه 
اكتر ميزه بتحبيه فيها
واكتر عيب


اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه لو اديناكى الفرصه 
لتقسيمهم ل3 مجموعات هتقسميهم ع اساس ايه وبنائاً على ايه

على خلفية موضوع يا عزيزى كلنا مسلمين
اتمنى تذكرى لنا رأيك فى شواطىء العراه وبما انك من مؤيدى
فكرة الحريه المطلقه فى الملبس
هل تمتلكى الشجاعه والجرأه فى الدخول لهذه الشواطىء وتكونى أحد روادها الدائمين ؟

انا عارف انك تبعتى من المرضى النفسيين فى المنتدى
بس اتمنى تقوليلنا اتعاملاتى ازاى مع هؤلاء المرضى 

مستوى ادارة منتدى الكنيسه شيفاه ازاى
ولو ليكى الحق فى تقيم الاداره ككل
ستعطى الاداره نسبة كام فى الميه ؟

هل لكِ علاقات عاطفيه سابقه ؟ ( لو مفيش  هنشوفلك عريس من المنتدى :d )


*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو مش مينا البطل دة كان ضيف قبل كدة ؟
> ولا هي كوسة يعني  ؟



*هى كوسه ،، ليك شوق فى حاجه ؟ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو مش مينا البطل دة كان ضيف قبل كدة ؟
> ولا هي كوسة يعني  ؟




لا مش كوسه يا عمنا

الموضوع متاح ان اي عضو شارك يشارك تاني
مفيش اي مشكله



وكوسه يا جيجي
يعني وسطه ... مصلحه ... ناس وناس ... خيار وفاقوس
كدا يعني هههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * نزل الترجمة للكلمة بالاحمر*:spor24:


بحسب اللهجة الأردنية هاد الكوسا 







بس مبعرف إذا المصريين عندهم ترجمة تانية :dntknw:


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2012)

> وكوسه يا جيجي
> يعني وسطه ... مصلحه ... ناس وناس ... خيار وفاقوس
> كدا يعني هههههههههههههه


يعني مش الكوسا الأكلة إللي منعرفها عادي ولا كيف؟ :dntknw:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

انتوا سيبتوا الموضوع ومسكتوا ف كلمتي 
خلاص ياجدعان
كملوا
مش اول مرة يعني 



انا متعصب لية  ????


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بحسب اللهجة الأردنية هاد الكوسا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههه
هي دي الكوسه بتاعت الاكل

لكن في مفهوم الكلام والحوار
بيبقي المقصود ان البلد كوسه للمصالح او الفوضي او الوسطه
يعني مثال 

واحد يوظف حد قريبه رغم انه مش كفء
وحد تاني كفء مش يشتغل

دي بنقول عليها كوسه يعني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

ياجدعاان انا بهزر
مينا جاي يقولي ف الملف في اية
ههههههههههههههههه

بأيت بتروح بسرعة ياض 
ــــ

كملوا الموضوع ،
انا عارف مينا هيعمل اية ف انجي


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2012)

هو ببساطة مصطلح كوسه طلع  من زمان اوى فى الاسواق المصرية 
لان دخول البضايع للسوق كان بالطابور 
فالكوسه مينفعش تقف فى الشمس كتير علشان بتبوظ 
فكان المعلم اللى محمل كوسه ميقفش فى الطابور يفوت من قدام الطابور كله ويقول كووووووووووووووسه  
فمحدش يقدر يكلمه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

ياجدعان وربنا بهزر
تقييمات ورسايل 
معقولة زعلي مهم كدة 

طب انا عايز فلوس بدل كل دة


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*الحب بمفهومه الوردى يختلف عن الحب بمفهومه الواقعى*
*هل توافقينى هذا الرأى وان كنتى لا توافقى عللى وجهة نظرك*
اكيد طبعا 
الحب الواقعي مش الرومانسية والحب الوردي بيستلزم نضوج عالي وقدرة ع فهم الطرف الثاني وتحمله

*حب الانترنت من وجهة نظرك عشان يتحقق ويتكلل بزواج ايه شروطه؟*
لازم يكون لقاء ع ارض الواقع بين الطرفين فيس تو فيس 
ده اهم شرط

*منتدى الكنيسه *
*اكتر ميزه بتحبيه فيها*
*فيه علماء ع درجة عالية من المعرفة والثقافة*

*واكتر عيب*
*بيتعامل بسياسة الالوان *


*اعضاء منتدى الكنيسه لو اديناكى الفرصه *
*لتقسيمهم ل3 مجموعات هتقسميهم ع اساس ايه وبنائاً على ايه*
متحررين 
متوسطي التحرر:t33:
متزمتين جدااا

*على خلفية موضوع يا عزيزى كلنا مسلمين*
*اتمنى تذكرى لنا رأيك فى شواطىء العراه وبما انك من مؤيدى*
*فكرة الحريه المطلقه فى الملبس*
*هل تمتلكى الشجاعه والجرأه فى الدخول لهذه الشواطىء وتكونى أحد روادها الدائمين ؟*
*شواطئ العراة حرية شخصية هما عاوزين كده احنا دخلنا ايه.. انت بتعرف اكثر شي بكره هو محاولة فرض اللي بنشوفه عيب ع الاخرين وتقييمهم بناءا ع ذلك*
*السؤال الثاني اجابته لا لاني اصلا مش بروح لشاطئ الملح بيفسد شعري وبيخليه يتقصف وكمان بيصير لوني اسمر:a82:*

*انا عارف انك تبعتى من المرضى النفسيين فى المنتدى*
*بس اتمنى تقوليلنا اتعاملاتى ازاى مع هؤلاء المرضى *
واحد بلغت عنه و طرده روك والثانيين اديتهم ع دماغهم:t33: 

*مستوى ادارة منتدى الكنيسه شيفاه ازاى*
*منتدى اكثر من رائع كان عندو فضل كبير علي في حياتي الروحية وتعرفي ع اصدقاء صارو كل عيلتي ناو*

*ولو ليكى الحق فى تقيم الاداره ككل*
*ستعطى الاداره نسبة كام فى الميه ؟*
60%

*هل لكِ علاقات عاطفيه سابقه ؟ ( لو مفيش هنشوفلك عريس من المنتدى :d )*
*يا حسرة لا:smil13:*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ومش عاوزة عريس :ranting:*



*عارفة انو اخري هتحسر ع حالي بالجنة:yaka:*
*ههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

*ولو بقيت بتطرح اسئلة كده هولع فيك يا واد يا مينا :ranting:*


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا عارف مينا هيعمل اية ف انجي


 شفت يا كيرو:smil13:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *السؤال الثاني اجابته لا لاني اصلا مش بروح لشاطئ الملح بيفسد شعري وبيخليه يتقصف وكمان بيصير لوني اسمر:a82:*



سؤال بجد :

هي دي الأسباب فقققققققققققققققققققققققققققط ؟ انك متروحيش شاطيء عراة ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> سؤال بجد :
> 
> هي دي الأسباب فقققققققققققققققققققققققققققط ؟ انك متروحيش شاطيء عراة ؟


* جواب بجد:*
*ده حووار مع مينا مش من حقك تسال  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

طلعوا الواد كيرو كدا بره ناو


هههههههههههههههههههههه

حد ينادي علي دونا تهشه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * جواب بجد:*
> *ده حووار مع مينا مش من حقك تسال  *



طب ثواني اعملك موضوع اسألك فية


----------



## rania79 (21 فبراير 2012)

ولة يامينو اية الللى جابك هنا ياض
منت كنت محدوف معايا هنا من شهر
هههههههههههههههه
يالا اديلو انت وانجى 
وكالعادة عايزين دم للركب
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (21 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الاسئله الجامده دى *
*والاجابات كالعاده صريحه وشديده *
*وخصوصاً ان الموضوع اتفتحله فروع بره " شواطئ العراه"*
*مشروعك هيكبر يا نيفووو D:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الحب بمفهومه الوردى يختلف عن الحب بمفهومه الواقعى*
> *هل توافقينى هذا الرأى وان كنتى لا توافقى عللى وجهة نظرك*
> اكيد طبعا
> الحب الواقعي مش الرومانسية والحب الوردي بيستلزم نضوج عالي وقدرة ع فهم الطرف الثاني وتحمله
> ...


*مع انك اتهربتى من اجابة شاطىء العراه ورديتى ع اسئله
انا مسئلتهاش اصلا  بس انا هعديها برضه
اظن لحد دلوقتى عدانى العيب معاكى ههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ولو بقيت بتطرح اسئلة كده هولع فيك يا واد يا مينا :ranting:*



*مالك يا انجى اعصابك يا ماما هههههههههه
طبعا لو فى اى اسئله مش عاوزه تجاوبى عليها ، هتجاوبى عليها
اصله مش بمزاجك :new6:*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياجدعاان انا بهزر
> مينا جاي يقولي ف الملف في اية
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*
بروح فين ؟ تيجى معايا ؟
يعم هعمل ايه فيها يعنى ، دنا غلبان *


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ولة يامينو اية الللى جابك هنا ياض
> منت كنت محدوف معايا هنا من شهر
> هههههههههههههههه
> يالا اديلو انت وانجى
> ...


*انا هنا تانى عشان هى كوسه وماشيه بالالوان 
حد له شوق فى حاجه يا بشر 
منورانا يا رونى 
*


white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ايه الاسئله الجامده دى *
> *والاجابات كالعاده صريحه وشديده *
> *وخصوصاً ان الموضوع اتفتحله فروع بره " شواطئ العراه"*
> *مشروعك هيكبر يا نيفووو D:*​


*معانا مشروعك هيكبر هههههههههههههه
منورانا يا وايت *


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مع انك اتهربتى من اجابة شاطىء العراه ورديتى ع اسئله*
> *انا مسئلتهاش اصلا بس انا هعديها برضه*
> *اظن لحد دلوقتى عدانى العيب معاكى ههههههه*


 *مش اتهربت بل بالعكس اديتك اجابة جذرية:smile01*
* واحد نباتي هتساله لو هياكل لحم القط مثلا؟ هيكون جوابه لا لانو اصلا مش بياكل اللحوم:59:*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مالك يا انجى اعصابك يا ماما هههههههههه*
> *طبعا لو فى اى اسئله مش عاوزه تجاوبى عليها ، هتجاوبى عليها*
> *اصله مش بمزاجك :new6:*


* حاضر يا بابا:t23:*
*ومش هكون عاوزة اجاوب ليه؟ انت عارف انو مش بيهمني حد:gun:*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*فقره غنائيه ونعود لارض المنتدى 

مطربك المفضل
مطربتك المفضله
ممثلك المفضل ممثلتك المفضله
لكل سوال من دول اجابتين عربى واجنبى 

وانتى حزينه اكتر اغنيه عربيه بتحبى تسمعيها واكتر اغنيه اجنبيه

وانتى فى مود رومانسى ايضا ؟

-
كل الاشياء من بعدك ذهبت الى حيث لا رجعه
من هو ذلك الشخص التى تشعرى بفقدانه صدق هذه المقوله

وايضا 
كل الاشياء من بعدك تحولت للافضل 
من هو هذا الشخص

------
قبل ان ابدء فى هذه الفقره انا اعترف اننى لا اعرف اى شىء عن الوضع فى بلدك - المغرب - ولكن هل لو نادت مجموعة شباب بثوره لتغير اوضاع المغرب

هل ستكونى معهم او ضدهم
وان كنتى ستكون معهم ما هى الشعارات التى ستتخذونها لثورتكم 

اما اذا كنتى ستكونى ضدهم ، فاذكرى لنا مميزات بلدك - المغرب -

بالتأكيد لنا عوده فاليوم طويل الى حد الجنون


*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*فقره غنائيه ونعود لارض المنتدى *

*مطربك المفضل*
*وائل الجساااار- ايمينم *
*مطربتك المفضله*
*اليسا- شاكيرا*

*ممثلك المفضل ممثلتك المفضله*
*مي عز الدين - جوليا روبرتس*
* احمد حلمي - تووووم كروز :ura1: *
*لكل سوال من دول اجابتين عربى واجنبى *
 :act23:

*وانتى حزينه اكتر اغنيه عربيه بتحبى تسمعيها واكتر اغنيه اجنبيه*
 هما كثير معنديش غيرهم اصلا ع الجهاز بس اكثر شي "*محدش بينفع حد*" حمادة هلال

*وانتى فى مود رومانسى ايضا ؟*
 هو انتي لسه بتسالي _هاني شاكر
هل عندك شك_ كاظم الساهر

*-*
*كل الاشياء من بعدك ذهبت الى حيث لا رجعه*
*من هو ذلك الشخص التى تشعرى بفقدانه صدق هذه المقوله*
 امي.........

*وايضا *
*كل الاشياء من بعدك تحولت للافضل *
*من هو هذا الشخص*
 يسووووووع
*------*
*قبل ان ابدء فى هذه الفقره انا اعترف اننى لا اعرف اى شىء عن الوضع فى بلدك - المغرب - ولكن هل لو نادت مجموعة شباب بثوره لتغير اوضاع المغرب*

*هل ستكونى معهم او ضدهم*
*ضدهم طبعاااااا*
*وان كنتى ستكون معهم ما هى الشعارات التى ستتخذونها لثورتكم *

*اما اذا كنتى ستكونى ضدهم ، فاذكرى لنا مميزات بلدك - المغرب -*
 كثير جدا... في فرص كثير لدراسة حتى مع الرسوب ممكن تعمل الدبلوم فالمدارس الخاصة متوفرة في كل المجالات... الاجور كويسة الشغل متوفر المعيشة لا باس بها 

*بالتأكيد لنا عوده فاليوم طويل الى حد الجنون*
  عودة ايه يا بني:act23::act23:


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*العدائيه والهجوم الحاد ، البعض يعتبرهم صفة انجيلا المميزه فى الحوار الاجتماعى 
لو قال لكِ البعض حاولى ان تكونى أهدء قليلاً فى الحوارات 
ماذا سيكون ردة فعلك تجاه هذه النصيحه وما هو ردة فعلك
ع من يصفونك بالعدائيه والهجوم ؟ 
*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*العدائيه والهجوم الحاد ، البعض يعتبرهم صفة انجيلا المميزه فى الحوار الاجتماعى *
*بيشوفني كده؟ ده مفيش اهذأ مني:smile01*

*لو قال لكِ البعض حاولى ان تكونى أهدء قليلاً فى الحوارات *
*ماذا سيكون ردة فعلك تجاه هذه النصيحه *
*هقولهم والنبي مش عدائية.. اما الهجوم فافضل طريقة لدفاع هي الهجوم:gun:*

*وما هو ردة فعلك*
*ع من يصفونك بالعدائيه والهجوم ؟ * 
والنبي انتو ظالميني
بس عادي لما رايك مش بيروق للمتزمتين والمحافظين هيعتبروك مجنون ومسيحي بالاسم كمان مش عدائي بس:59:


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*كنت هرد عليكى فى موضوع شاطى العريا وفعلاً كتبت الرد وميرنا قفلت الموضوع
المهم سوال من وحى شاطىء العرايا ويا عزيز كلنا مسلمون

ويل لمن تأتى به العثرات
مفهومك عن الأيه دى ايه وفق المشكله التى تخص حوارنا فى هذه المواضيع
هل لو بنت لابسه ضيق او صدرها باين او اى حاجه مثيره فيها
باينه وبسببها عثرت شاب ايمانه ضعيف
هل ينطبق قول الكتاب عليها " ويل لمن تاتى به العثرات " ام لا ؟

*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كنت هرد عليكى فى موضوع شاطى العريا وفعلاً كتبت الرد وميرنا قفلت الموضوع*
> *المهم سوال من وحى شاطىء العرايا ويا عزيز كلنا مسلمون*
> 
> *ويل لمن تأتى به العثرات*
> ...


 *هلخصها لانو اتحاورنا كثير حتى ع الميل ومللت من الموضوع ده..........*
*العثرة مين اللي بيحددها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ممكن اعرف*
*قبل ما البنت تخرج لازم تعمل استفاء لو لبسها ده عثرة ولا لاء؟*

*مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين؟؟؟؟*
*اللي بيحددها هو الشخص نفسه... بمعنى لو البنت شايفة ان منظهرها ده مش عثرة فالاية لا تنطبق عليها... المشكلة هي لو لابسة اللبس ده وعارفة انو عثرة.......*

*بس هي بتعتبرو عادي ومفيهوش شي ففين المشكلة؟؟؟؟ مين اللي بيحدد؟؟؟؟ وع حسب مين؟؟؟ ماهو الشعر بيعثبرو البعض عثرة,,, فيبقى نتحجب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اتمنى تكون وصلت*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هلخصها لانو اتحاورنا كثير حتى ع الميل ومللت من الموضوع ده..........*
> *العثرة مين اللي بيحددها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ممكن اعرف*
> *قبل ما البنت تخرج لازم تعمل استفاء لو لبسها ده عثرة ولا لاء؟*
> ...


*يجماعه اتكلمت كتيير مع انجى وهى مُصره ع موقفها وانا مُصر ع موقفى
وكان نهاية الكلام
عن الايه
ويل لمن تأتى من العثرات
هى مفسره الايه دى بالطريقه الاتيه :
اللى بيحدد العثرات الشخص نفسه
يعنى هى شايفه ( أنجى )
 لو البنت (اى بنت ) نازله من البيت من غير هدوم ، والبنت دى شايفه ان هى كده مش هتعثر حد يبقى كده هى عداها العيب .
انا مش هعلق عشان مخرجش بره اطار الموضوع
ونسيب الناس تحكم*


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

بلاش نشتت الموضوع يا جماعة ونحوله إلى حوار ...
بس تعقيب بسيط الأية جدا واضحة "ويل لمن تأتي *منه* العثرات"
الكتاب قال منه والأية لا تحتمل التأويل والتحريف لغايات شخصية .... 

يعني الشخص هو نفسه مسؤول عن العثرة إللي رح يسببها لغيره وغيره لو إتعثر برضه رح يدان على ضعفه وفكره الغير نقي .. 
يعني خلاصة الكلام  *كلا الطرفين مسؤول *عن العثرة ولا يصح نقول إنه طرف واحد هو إللي أخطأ ! 

إحنا مش عايشين في الدنيا لوحدنا، الشخص بيفكر إنه مش رح يسبب عثرة في حين هو مسبب أكبر عثرة لمن  حوله ... 

ولحتى نعرف مقياس العثرة ونمنع حدوثها لازم نكون على مثال المسيح في القداسة والطهارة والبر والكمال ... 

كملوا الموضوع يا جماعة


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*نخرج بقى من مود الحوار العقائدى ده ونرجع لمرجوعنا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

*انجى 
وصلتك تذاكر طيران لاربع اشخاص وحجز لغرفتين باحد الفنادق بفرنسا

المطلوب منك تحددى 3 اشخاص من منتدى الكنيسه يروحو معاكى الرحله دى
وتحددى خط سير الجوله داخل فرنسا هيبقى عامل ازاى
وانتى راجعه مطلوب منك تحددلنا 
هتيجبى ايه (هديه ) لكل شخص كان معاكى فى الرحله دى
*


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نخرج بقى من مود الحوار العقائدى ده ونرجع لمرجوعنا
> *


يا ريت يا مينا ننهي الموضوع كله ونسكر عليه ... 
كل موضوع في المنتدى بدخله ألاقي فيه نفس الحوار ! 
مش ناقص غير نناقش هالموضوع في القسم الترفيهي 

بس أهم شي وخلاصة الموضوع إنهم لا ينسبوا أفكارهم هذه للمسيحية ويقولوا أنها من وحي المسيحية 
وبحسب الكتاب المقدس لأنه بجد المسيحية مش ناقصة هرطقة كهذه ... 

والسلام عليكم ....


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا ريت يا مينا ننهي الموضوع كله ونسكر عليه ...
> كل موضوع في المنتدى بدخله ألاقي فيه نفس الحوار !
> مش ناقص غير نناقش هالموضوع في القسم الترفيهي
> 
> ...


*
خلاص يا روز
حقك عليا انا ، اعتبرينى انا اللى مهرطق ههههههههه*


-----
*انجى من فضلك لما تيجى مترديش ع اى مشاركه
موجوده فى الموضوع هنا يخص اى حوار خارجى
انا اكتفيت بوضع كلامك ع الميل بدون حتى تعليق منى
لانى متأكد لو انا كنت علقت يبقى من حقك انتى كمان تعلقى
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

هو في ايه بقي حد يفهمني والنبي

وليه تقييم رشوه
ههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*يسلام يعني تفتحوا الموضوع وتتكلموا علي وانا مش موجودة وفوق ده تطلبوا مني مردش*
*يا حلاوتكم:smile01*




> *يعنى هى شايفه ( أنجى )*





> *لو البنت (اى بنت ) نازله من البيت من غير هدوم ، والبنت دى شايفه ان هى كده مش هتعثر حد يبقى كده هى عداها العيب .*


*مينا ده اسمها **المغالطة البهلوانية*
*احنا اتكلمنا ع الميل عن صدرها باين او لبسها ضايق مش خارجة من غير هدوم وقلتلك ده بيرجعلها لو مش شايفاها عثرة فلن تدان*
*وسالتك سؤال سالته لروزيتا كمان ع الميل ومحدش رد وهربت منو:*
*ايه مقياس العثرة؟*
*المجتمع؟ اغلبيته بيعتبر الشعر عثرة... يبقى نتحجب؟ *
*الشخص؟ *
*لو كان الثاني اذا ايه المشكلة في ردي؟*

*عيب المغالطات البهلوانية ده:59:*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حبو من فضلك ياريت متكدبنيش تانى*



*هههههههه اللي فهم صح كلامي هو اللي بيكذب:smile01*


----------



## أنجيلا (22 فبراير 2012)

*انجى *
*وصلتك تذاكر طيران لاربع اشخاص وحجز لغرفتين باحد الفنادق بفرنسا*

*المطلوب منك تحددى 3 اشخاص من منتدى الكنيسه يروحو معاكى الرحله دى*
*نانسي -مي تو - تاسوني *

*وتحددى خط سير الجوله داخل فرنسا هيبقى عامل ازاى*
*خط سير ايه يا عم... هظل اكتبلك خط سير:thnk0001:*
*باريس نتجول في الاسواق ثم نذهب لمطعم ونرج للبيت:smile01*

*وانتى راجعه مطلوب منك تحددلنا *
*هتيجبى ايه (هديه ) لكل شخص كان معاكى فى الرحله دى*
*نانسي فستان زفاف:t23:*
*مي تو سيارة BMW :ura1:*
*تاسوني مش عارفة بتحب ايه :giveup:ههههههه ممكن احدث تصميم  للفساتين من باريس:new8: *

*ده بعد ما اصير مليونيرة طبعاا هههههه*
* 


*


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2012)

> *نانسي -مي تو - تاسوني *


:t23: :t23:



> *تاسوني مش عارفة بتحب ايه :giveup:ههههههه ممكن احدث تصميم  للفساتين من باريس:new8: *


اى حاجة على ذوقك هتبقى حلوة


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعه اهدوا

كل واحد حر في رايه خلاص

والافكار وضحت للكل كمان

انا كنت متوقعه معركه حربيه فعلا في الموضوع
بس مش للدرجه دي
ادي اخر التفكير المتحرر ههههههههههههههه
هايفقلنا الموضوع


قطيعه ....

ممكن تنقلوا نقاشهم دا في موضوع منفصل

الموضوع هنا للترفيه مش للمناقشه

قولتوا ايه 

كل شويه اضرب حد كدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

يارب تولع بجد بقى ونتفرررررررررررررررررررررج:ura1::ura1:


----------



## ميرنا (23 فبراير 2012)

بعتذر عن حذف المشاركات الخارجة
 بس فعلا الموضوع اخد نطاق اخر
 رجاء الالتزام وبعتذر مرة تانى لحذفى مشاركات البعض ​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

*انا منسحب من الحوار يا جماعه 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

اوك يا مرنون بشكرك جداااااااااا
تعبتك معايا يا قمري


وماشي يا مون
واسفه يا جماعه لاني اللي طلبت حذف المشاركات الخارجه 
عن هدف الموضوع


ورجاء محبته بلاش نخرج عن هدف الموضوع الاساسي
الموضوع متاح فيها كل الاسئله لكن بدون تجريح لاي عضو​

وانتظروني بقي مع مجموعه جديده


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

كنت منورين

مينا وانجيلا

وفي انتظار الضحايا الجدد ههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

احلى حاجه ردي الوحيد اليتيم  في الموضوع ده مش اتحذف:ura1::ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احلى حاجه ردي الوحيد اليتيم  في الموضوع ده مش اتحذف:ura1::ura1:



* جاري تبليغ الاداره عنه :66:
 واخه بالك ان عياد النكدي اليل منع الهزار هو اليل بيهزر اهو :smile01
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * جاري تبليغ الاداره عنه :66:
> واخه بالك ان عياد النكدي اليل منع الهزار هو اليل بيهزر اهو :smile01
> *​


ايه جماعه مش وقت هزار خالص دلوقتي:smile01
وبعدين ده رد بريئ يتيم وحيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

وبسرعه رجعتلكم معايا ضحيتن جدد

لمعركه جديد جدااااااااااااا


ادم 

هو عضو هادي خالص محدش بيحس بيه
الا في لفتره الاخيره
بدات تظهر عليه امور عجيبه خالص
دا بعد ما بقي محاور 
اصبح مفتي كمان للمنتدي 
ومش اقولكم بقي علي الفتاوي اللي طلعها
بس بجد مشاركاته كلها دايما في الجون ومن الاخر
يعني زي ما بيقولوا كدا

المختصر المفيد



ام حواء بقي

فهي عضو جديده معانا
ومن خلال اسمها فشكلها شقيه جدااااااااا

بصراحه مش هاعرف اتكلم عليها كتير
لكن من خلال تعاملي البسيط خالص معاها
اقدر اقول انها لذيذه فعلا


بسرعه اقولكم علي الضحايا اللي معانا
ههههههههههههههههه


ادم -------------> bob


حواء ----------> sha2awet 2alam
منورين 

ومنتظرين معركه حربيه ارض جو

​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*منورين 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2012)

*مين دة الهادى اللى محدش بيحس بيه ؟؟؟؟؟ 

مخدوعين اوى اوى دة انا ملاك جنبه و قربت ارفرف :smile01


بنورك يامينا و اما نشوف اسئلته و ربنا يستر على عبيده :thnk0001:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مين دة الهادى اللى محدش بيحس بيه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مخدوعين اوى اوى دة انا ملاك جنبه و قربت ارفرف :smile01
> 
> ...




لازم الفضايح دي يعني

ببكش شويه جايز الراجل يشوفني بتقييم ولا حاجه
اهو نستفتح منه اصله بقي بخيل الفتره دي قوي
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

منورين يا جماعه...
متابعه ...


----------



## bob (24 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وبسرعه رجعتلكم معايا ضحيتن جدد
> 
> لمعركه جديد جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا نيفينا علي الاستضافة و انشاء الله يكون حوار كويس و الناس تستمتع بيه
و اديتيك تقييم اهو علي الكلمتين الحلوين دول *
*نشكر ربنا اني هادي :smile01
لكن ابقوا شوفوا شقاوة دي ربنا يستر عليا *
*نيفينا ابقي غشيشيني في اي حاجه صعبة*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

اهلا اهلا منورين

متاااااااااااابعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

يا بوب يا ولدي
انت تعلم جيدا 
ان من غشنا فليس منا

ولكن عشان التقييم فحاول يعني بس مش وعد
اصلي لازم انجاز للجنس اللطيف اللي انا منه طبعا 

ويالا بقي انزل بطقم اسئله المكون من 100 سؤال اول الدفعه
ههههههههههههه

منوره يا شقاوة


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منورين
> *


*ربنا يخليك يا كبير انتم السابقون:08:*


> *مين دة الهادى اللى محدش بيحس بيه ؟؟؟؟؟
> انا :99:
> مخدوعين اوى اوى دة انا ملاك جنبه و قربت ارفرف :smile01*


*ههههههه اهو دايما كده ظلماني *:heat:


> منورين يا جماعه...
> متابعه ...


*ميرسي لوسينتو و انا برضه متابع*:gy0000:


> اهلا اهلا منورين
> 
> متاااااااااااابعه


*ميرسي يا روزايا بنورك بس ابقي انقذيني منها *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

هو ايه الحوار الصامت
ايه يا نفين
هو موضوعك ياما ضرب بالمدفغيه التقليه
ياما خناقه باساتك
مفيش ضرب نار وسط كده


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا بوب يا ولدي
> انت تعلم جيدا
> ان من غشنا فليس منا
> *الا الغش الابيض حلال حلال حلال و اهو الغش الابيض بينفع في اليوم الاسود*
> ...


*جاري تنزيل الاسئلة تدريجيا من حيث الصعوبة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

تصدق صعبت عليا 
وبما اننا لهو خفي زي بعضينا فلان ننقذ بعضينا وقت الزنقه يعني

اتكل علي الله يا ولدي

وثق في خلفك مئه رجل في ثوب انثي هههههههههههه


شوفت الثقه دي بقي
مفيش بعد كدا اهو
ههههههههههه


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

*استعنا علي الشقا بالله
يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
عدلها يا رب

1- طبعا سؤال سهل جدا عرفينا مين شقاوة ؟؟ شوية معلومات عنك اسمك سنك كليتك مدينتك طولك ههههههههه؟
2- ايه هواياتك المفضلة ؟
3- ايه ترانيمك المفضلة ؟ 
4- ايه اياتك اللي مش بتنسيها ؟
5- ايه المزمور اللي بتقوليه علي طول ؟
6- ايه المقولة اللي بتحطيها قدامك علي طول ؟
7- ايه طبيعة لبسك ( كاجوال - كلاسيك) ؟
8- ايه افلامك المفضلة ؟
9- الاغاني اللي بتسمعيها علي طول ( ولعياذ بالله ) ؟
10- اوصفي حياة شقاوة في صفحات قليلة هههههههههه ؟

كفاية كده علشان دي لسه اول طلعة :99:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

ايه الطلعات الصغيره والقصيره دي


يابني عاوزه اقل طلعه تكون ما بين 50 الي 100 سؤال
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ولازم تتستغل الوقت بقي
هافضل اعلم فيكم كدا كتير
هههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه الطلعات الصغيره والقصيره دي
> 
> 
> يابني عاوزه اقل طلعه تكون ما بين 50 الي 100 سؤال
> ...


*ههههههه شريرة :gy0000:
و علشان انا بحب الشر حسمع كلامك
11- اكتر حاجه تفرح شقاوة ؟
12- اكتر حاجه تزعلك ؟
13- مواصفات الصديق المثالي ليكي؟
14- شايفه نفسك ايه بعد 5 سنين؟
15- اكتر حاجه فرحتك ؟ و زعلتك ؟
16- كلمة عمرك متسيهاش ؟
17- هدية جاتلك و متنسيهاش ؟ و مين جابهالك ؟:08:
18- موقف حصل معاكي فرحك ؟ و موقف احرجك ؟
19- نصيحة عايزة تديها لحد ؟ ايه و لمين ؟
20- مميزات و عيوب شقاوة ؟ و تقولي المميزات قبل العيوب ههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعه انا قولت حوار صامت 
انتي شخصيتك ضعفت كده ليه يا نفين 
متعملي حاجه يا حجه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *استعنا علي الشقا بالله
> 
> حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا فخرى :closedeye
> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> ...




*ههههههه طيب كمل و خد بالك اللى بيقدم السبت بيلاقى الحد فى وشه على طول ليك يوم يا جميل :t32:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه الطلعات الصغيره والقصيره دي
> 
> 
> يابني عاوزه اقل طلعه تكون ما بين 50 الي 100 سؤال
> ...



*ايه الى انتى بتعمليه دة ... دى وصيتى ليكى بالذمة هو كلكم عليا ولا ايه لالالا براحة انا مش ادكم اعااااااااا :smi420:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جماعه انا قولت حوار صامت
> انتي شخصيتك ضعفت كده ليه يا نفين
> متعملي حاجه يا حجه
> *​



*ماتهدى ياعم عليا عمال اقولكم غلبانة و طالبة و بتاع دة انا لو قولت الكلمتين دول لاى حد هيدينى قرشين و يدعيلى بالستر و انت بتقومهم عليا .... حرام كدة .. بابا يسوع هيعلقك من ودانك على التسخين دة :gy0000:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





ماتهدى ياعم عليا عمال اقولكم غلبانة و طالبة و بتاع دة انا لو قولت الكلمتين دول لاى حد هيدينى قرشين و يدعيلى بالستر و انت بتقومهم عليا .... حرام كدة .. بابا يسوع هيعلقك من ودانك على التسخين دة :gy0000:

أنقر للتوسيع...


**انا كمان غلبان 
وطالب 
بس مش بتاع :gy0000:

اما بقي بالنسبه للقرشين 
هاتيهم وانا اهرب من الموضوع خالص مالص :08:
وهتلاقيني نسمه في المنتدي :94:

وحقيقي بابا يسوع هيعلقني من وداني بس عشان حاجات تاني خالص :closedeye


نسيت اقولك 
منوره يا قمر 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ههههههه شريرة :gy0000:
> و علشان انا بحب الشر حسمع كلامك
> 
> خليك وراها مش هتنفعك اما اجى انا اسأل على فكرة :t7:
> ...


*



هيييييييييه جاوب اهو ولا شعرة منى اتهزت بس صدقنى لاردهالك مش هنسهالك :gy0000:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> **انا كمان غلبان
> وطالب
> ...




*لا انا بقول تدور على حد يديك القرشين و يدينى معاك مش هعترض ابدا :99: 

بنورك يا باشا :08:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا انا بقول تدور على حد يديك القرشين و يدينى معاك مش هعترض ابدا :99:
> 
> بنورك يا باشا :08:*



* يديكي معايا :t9:
بصي هو انا زي الفريك بغوز الشريك :t26:
بس ننظر في امرك بما انك جديده :t9:
عشان نكرموكي يا شابه :08:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا كبير انتم السابقون:08:*
> 
> *ههههههه اهو دايما كده ظلماني *:heat:
> 
> ...




متابعه يا بوب لا تقلق هههههههههه ومجهزه المتفجرات:99:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> متابعه يا بوب لا تقلق هههههههههه ومجهزه المتفجرات:99:



*روزى بلييييييييز دة انا بنوتة زيك متخليش واحد من ولاد ادم يفرق بينا ابدا :smi420:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يديكي معايا :t9:
> بصي هو انا زي الفريك بغوز الشريك :t26:
> بس ننظر في امرك بما انك جديده :t9:
> عشان نكرموكي يا شابه :08:
> *​



*يخليك ليا ولا يحرمنيش من كرمك .. بس بلاش شابة دى بتحسسنى بشغل ريا و سكينة :heat:*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *روزى بلييييييييز دة انا بنوتة زيك متخليش واحد من ولاد ادم يفرق بينا ابدا :smi420:*




ههههههههههههه امممممممم ماشي يا قمر

بس براحه عليه احسن بوب صديق غالي عليا:94:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه امممممممم ماشي يا قمر
> 
> بس براحه عليه احسن بوب صديق غالي عليا:94:



*اهو على يدك شايفة اللى يبعلمه فيا وانا ولا بنطق  غلبانة انا محتاجة مساندة قوية من كل كيان انثوى فى المنتدى دة :smi420:*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اهو على يدك شايفة اللى يبعلمه فيا وانا ولا بنطق  غلبانة انا محتاجة مساندة قوية من كل كيان انثوى فى المنتدى دة :smi420:*




ههههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

*هو ايه اللي بيحصل من ورايا ده !!!!!!
ايه يا عياد بتبعيني علشان قرشين و هي بتستدعي كل القوات الانثوية 
ربنا يخليكي يا روزي ليا يا مظبتاني هههههههه
شقاوة انا حخلص منك دلوقتي القديم و الجديد علشان عارف انك مش حتخليلي :t26:
*


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

*و نرجع تاني و نقول الو 
شقاوة شقاوة شقاوة
طبعا استمتعت كالعاده بردودك الجميلة و جيت لك تاني:99:
ايه الحاجه اللي شايفاها انها غلطة عمرك و نفسك ترجعي بالزمن تغيريها ؟
بتؤمني بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت ؟ و رايك ايه حدودها لو بتؤمني؟
اكتر حاجه تحبيها في الولاد ؟ و اكتر حاجه مش بتحبيها ؟
و طبعا نفس السؤال في البنات ؟
ايه مواصفات زوجك الحنون اللي بتدوري عليه ؟
دخلت في قصة دراما قبل كده قصدي رومانسية ؟
انت رومانسية اكتر ولا بتتجهي لعقلك قبل مشاعرك ؟
حاجه شفتيها اثرت فيكي ؟
حاجه نفسك تعمليها و لسه معملتيهاش؟
موقف او موضوع حسيتي بايد ربنا فيه ؟
كفاية كده حفكر و اجي
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *و نرجع تاني و نقول الو
> شقاوة شقاوة شقاوة
> 
> يانحم يا نحم يا نحم
> ...




*لا شيفاك بتيجى على نفسك ... كله سلف و دين :gy0000:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل من ورايا ده !!!!!!
> ايه يا عياد بتبعيني علشان قرشين و هي بتستدعي كل القوات الانثوية
> ربنا يخليكي يا روزي ليا يا مظبتاني هههههههه
> شقاوة انا حخلص منك دلوقتي القديم و الجديد علشان عارف انك مش حتخليلي :t26:
> *



* ابيع ايه يا عمنا " لست انا هذا الرجل "
يمسيكي بالخير يا نصه :gy0000:
مخشت بالك من كلمه بغوز الشريك ولا ايه :w00t:
*​


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا شيفاك بتيجى على نفسك ... كله سلف و دين :gy0000:*


*ليه بس يا شقاوة دي حاجات خفافي كده *:99:


----------



## bob (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ابيع ايه يا عمنا " لست انا هذا الرجل "
> يمسيكي بالخير يا نصه :gy0000:
> مخشت بالك من كلمه بغوز الشريك ولا ايه :w00t:
> *​


*صدقني اخشت بالي بس كنت مستني تنزل الترجمة 
قالوا الترجمة محجوبة لاسباب فنية *
*انا اعرف ( بغوز البصر) لكن بغوز الشريك دي ماخدنهاش في الكلاس*:t9:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> * صدقني اخشت بالي بس كنت مستني تنزل الترجمة *
> * قالوا الترجمة محجوبة لاسباب فنية *
> * انا اعرف ( بغوز البصر) لكن بغوز الشريك دي ماخدنهاش في الكلاس:t9:*




*بغوز فعل مضارع من غز بمعني طعن *
*من قاموس المورد القريب *

*اما الشريك فمقصود بها الاخت اللي عايزه تقاسمني في السبوبه اللي جايه *
*من قاموس هغوز البعيد اقصد المورد البعيد *
​


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*شقاوة شوية ملاحظات او استفسارات*


> *اسلوبهم فى الكلام ساحر بصراحة*


*عروستي !!*


> * بوكيه ورد فى عيد ميلادى ليلة امتحان الكيمياء فى الثانوية العامة و كانت ماما اللى جيباها للاسف :08:*


*انا حعيت من التاثر*


> *نصيحة اة ... خاف على نفسك .... هنصحهالك :ranting:*


*شقاوة متخليش موضوع زي ده يكون السبب في خطفك*:t26:


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بغوز فعل مضارع من غز بمعني طعن *
> *من قاموس المورد القريب *
> 
> *اما الشريك فمقصود بها الاخت اللي عايزه تقاسمني في السبوبه اللي جايه *
> ...


*تكلمت و ابدعت 
فشرحت ففهمت 
*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 فبراير 2012)

متابعـــة اناا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

*متابعا انا كمااان *
* اسئله خفيفه و لزيزه جدا و إجابات حلوه و جميله و عجبانى...*
* مش تخافى هتتخرجى قبل انا ما اموت هههههههههه و هتشتغلى و هتبقى اجمل زوجه وام...الرب يباركك...*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل من ورايا ده !!!!!!
> ايه يا عياد بتبعيني علشان قرشين و هي بتستدعي كل القوات الانثوية
> ربنا يخليكي يا روزي ليا يا مظبتاني هههههههه
> شقاوة انا حخلص منك دلوقتي القديم و الجديد علشان عارف انك مش حتخليلي :t26:
> *



هههههههههههه ويخليك يا بوب وتخلص علي خير ههههههههه:94:


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ابيع ايه يا عمنا " لست انا هذا الرجل "
> يمسيكي بالخير يا نصه :gy0000:
> مخشت بالك من كلمه بغوز الشريك ولا ايه :w00t:
> *​




ههههههههههههه كوبه:gun:


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> متابعـــة اناا


*و انا كمان متابع معاكي :smile01*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متابعا انا كمااان *
> * اسئله خفيفه و لزيزه جدا و إجابات حلوه و جميله و عجبانى...*
> * مش تخافى هتتخرجى قبل انا ما اموت هههههههههه و هتشتغلى و هتبقى اجمل زوجه وام...الرب يباركك...*


*ميرسي يا حبو علي كلامك 
طيب مفيش دعوتين هنا ليا ولا ايه كله مع الجنس الناعم بس !! :ura1:*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*طيب اديني رجعت تاني مع شوية حاجات خفيفة اهو 

123 تيست تيسيت بيست :smile02

شقاوة
عايزك تقوليلي كلمة او جملة عن الكلمات دي
يسوع 
الكنيسة
شفيعك
بابا
ماما
الصداقة 
الحب
الرجل
المرأة
اخيرا المطبخ ههههههه

شوية سياسة
ايه رايك في الثورة؟ 
كنت تفضلي البلد ماشية زي ما كانت ماشية ولا الثورة احسن؟
رايك في الاخوان , السلفيين ؟
ايه اكتر حدث المك في المرحلة اللي فاتت؟
ايه رايك في وضع الاقباط في الدولة ؟
مين مرشحك للرياسة ؟

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايه الى انتى بتعمليه دة ... دى وصيتى ليكى بالذمة هو كلكم عليا ولا ايه لالالا براحة انا مش ادكم اعااااااااا :smi420:*


ههههههههههههههههههه
هوانا لسه عملت حاجه اصلا يعني :smile01

وصيتك محفوظه لا تقلقي

بس لازم تعرفي اني محايد
معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
وفي دورك هاكون عليهم
ههههههههههههههههه

بس لازم انعش الجو واشططه كدااااااااا 
:budo::nunu0000::gun:




ملاك انا :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بغوز فعل مضارع من غز بمعني طعن *
> *من قاموس المورد القريب *
> 
> *اما الشريك فمقصود بها الاخت اللي عايزه تقاسمني في السبوبه اللي جايه *
> ...




*انا كمان بقيت بعيدة و هتغز عادى كدة ؟؟؟؟؟ و بعدين قولها بينك و بينه مش علنى كدة يعنى :budo: يعينى عليا غلبانة و واقعة فى وسطكم ربنا على المفترى :act31:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *شقاوة شوية ملاحظات او استفسارات*
> 
> *عروستي !!*
> 
> ...



*يا بوب انا مش عايزة كلام انا عايزة فعل :nunu0000:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> متابعـــة اناا



*منورانا يا قمراية مش عايزة متابعة فى صمت انا عايزاكى تشوفيه بيعمل فيا ايه و اما يجى دورى فى الاسئلة هفتح باب التبرعات باى سؤال و انا اسئله :smile01*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متابعا انا كمااان *
> * اسئله خفيفه و لزيزه جدا و إجابات حلوه و جميله و عجبانى...*
> * مش تخافى هتتخرجى قبل انا ما اموت هههههههههه و هتشتغلى و هتبقى اجمل زوجه وام...الرب يباركك...*



*منورانى يا جميلة ... هى الاسئلة ظريفة و هتبقى اظرف لو مكنتش انا للى بجاوب :smile01 يارب يارب يسمع منك ربنا و اوعى تقوليله اى دعوة غير ربنا يبعتلك بنت الحلال اللى تطلع عينك يا بوب قادر يا كريم قولو امين يا بنات :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هوانا لسه عملت حاجه اصلا يعني :smile01
> 
> وصيتك محفوظه لا تقلقي
> ...





*ههههههههه يخليكى لينا يا ملاك و ربك يستر على عبيده احسن اختك تبعت اوى من الراجل دة ... دى لو حوا معاه فى الجنة كانت سبتهاله مخضرة و مشيت من غير سقوط :smile01*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *و انا كمان متابع معاكي :smile01*
> 
> *ميرسي يا حبو علي كلامك *
> *طيب مفيش دعوتين هنا ليا ولا ايه كله مع الجنس الناعم بس !! :ura1:*


يااا  رب يبعت لك بنت الحلال إلى تخلى حياتك كلها جميله و تبقا اجمل اب و زوج-- اى خودمه إدكو على قرشين--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

فين الاسئله؟؟ شكل شقاوه قعدت تقول انا غلبانه لغايه م صعبت  عليه----- نيفووووووووووووووو متسكتييش عايزين دم عيزين الناس تتلم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا بوب انا مش عايزة كلام انا عايزة فعل :nunu0000:*


*افتكري اني قولتلك بلاش:gun:*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه يخليكى  لينا يا ملاك و ربك يستر على عبيده احسن اختك تبعت اوى من الراجل دة ...  دى لو حوا معاه فى الجنة كانت سبتهاله مخضرة و مشيت من غير سقوط :smile01*


*يا ناس ياهو حد يشوف ازاي انها بتتبلي عليا ( كشفت راسي و دعيت و قولتلها يا ام العواجز ) بس مش حدعي كتير:nunu0000:*


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااا  رب يبعت لك بنت الحلال إلى تخلى حياتك كلها جميله و تبقا اجمل اب و زوج-- اى خودمه إدكو على قرشين--


*هو ده الكلام يا حبو استمري بقي و ربنا يسترها معايا و حاضر حبقي اديكي قرش ساغ* :smile02


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين  الاسئله؟؟ شكل شقاوه قعدت تقول انا غلبانه لغايه م صعبت  عليه-----  نيفووووووووووووووو متسكتييش عايزين دم عيزين الناس تتلم  هههههههههههههههههه


*يا حبوا الاسئلة موجودة من الضهر لغاية ما حمضت تقريبا و مستني ترد علشان انزل ب غيرهم ههههههههه قال صعبت عليا قال (no mercy) :gun:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب اديني رجعت تاني مع شوية حاجات خفيفة اهو
> 
> 123 تيست تيسيت بيست :smile02
> 
> ...




ها يا باشا اى اؤامر تانية ... يارب يا بوب يارب يهديك عليا كدة :94:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فين الاسئله؟؟ شكل شقاوه قعدت تقول انا غلبانه لغايه م صعبت  عليه----- نيفووووووووووووووو متسكتييش عايزين دم عيزين الناس تتلم هههههههههههههههههه



*حرااااااام كدة على فكرة ... ياناس حرام ... ماهومتوصى و زيادة شويتين اهو عايزين ايه تانى ... دة فاضل يطلب منى الرقم القومى :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *افتكري اني قولتلك بلاش:gun:*
> 
> *يا ناس ياهو حد يشوف ازاي انها بتتبلي عليا ( كشفت راسي و دعيت و قولتلها يا ام العواجز ) بس مش حدعي كتير:nunu0000:*
> 
> ...




*صعبانة على مييييييين ... دة مبيصعبش عليه غالى دة مفترى وقادر و مبيرحمش و مش هقولك غير ربنا كبير :thnk0001:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

*اجابات  جميله--- طريقه تفكيرك عجبانى-- الرب يباركك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اجابات  جميله--- طريقه تفكيرك عجبانى-- الرب يباركك *



*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر   دة بس من ذوقك :t23:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

ارائك روعه يا شقاوة ربنا يحميكي يابنتي

ويديلك القوة وتبقي مفتريه في دورلك
اي خدعوه اهو ههههههههه




ويا واد يا بوب انزل بطقم الاسئله ومش تنسي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ارائك روعه يا شقاوة ربنا يحميكي يابنتي
> 
> *ربنا يخليكى يارب :t23:*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه شكله قام الحمد لله :smile01*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ها يا باشا اى اؤامر تانية ... يارب يا بوب يارب يهديك عليا كدة :94:


*هههههههه ننزل بالساقع بقي :smile01*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صعبانة على مييييييين ... دة مبيصعبش عليه غالى دة مفترى وقادر و مبيرحمش و مش هقولك غير ربنا كبير :thnk0001:*


*اووووووووووبا يا شقاوة بتسوقي سمعتي في مكان اكل عيشي !!*:nunu0000:


+Nevena+ قال:


> ارائك روعه يا شقاوة ربنا يحميكي يابنتي
> 
> ويديلك القوة وتبقي مفتريه في دورلك
> اي خدعوه اهو ههههههههه
> ...


*طبعا يا نيفينا مش حعتقها ههههههههه*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه شكله قام الحمد لله :smile01*


*ههههههه رجعت الحمد لله*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*طيب ننزل بشوية اسئلة سريعة كده 
نشوف رايك في الرياضة
بتحبي رياضة ايه ؟
بتشجعي فريق مين ؟
مين لاعبك المفضل ؟
احسن ماتش اتفرجتي عليه ؟
شوية اسئلة مختلفة 
بتحبي ايه من اسماء الولاد
و بتحبي ايه من اسماء البنات
بتحبي لون ايه ؟
بتعرفي تطبخي ايه ؟
اكتر اكله بتحبيها ؟
اكتر مكان تحبي تروحي فيه ؟
لو معاكي 3 وردات تديهم لمين ؟
ازاي شقاوة بتقدر تكسب الناس ؟
لو معاكي فانوس سحري و معاكي 3 امنيات حتكون ايه ؟
بما انك متابعة المنتدي بقالك فترة 
مين بتحبي تقري ارائه 
مين بتضحكي علي ردوده 
مين بتحسيه قوي في ردوده
اكتر موضوع عجبك قريتيه
حفكر و اجيلك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *طيب ننزل بشوية اسئلة سريعة كده
> 
> نشوف رايك في الرياضة
> 
> ...





*هيييييييه فكر ولا يهمك احنا جامدين اوى و بنعرف نجاوب اهو :smil15:*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*انا جه ههههههه
عايز اعرف راي شقاوة 
ما اجمل شىء وما اسوأ شىء فى الحياة ؟
حاجه حصلت في حياتك غيرت تفكيرك او مجري حياتك
كلمة تتمني تسمعيها كل يوم
مبادىء بتتمسكي بيها جدا ؟
احلى ذكري فى حياتك ؟
موقع مضحك حصل معاكي ومقدرتيش تمسكي نفسك من الضحك ؟؟
ايه اكتر مشكلة عملتيها وانت صغيره؟
ايه العقاب اللى اتعقبتيه قبل كده فى المدرسه وعمرك ماهتنسيه؟
لما بيجيليك حاله خنقه بتعملي ايه؟
ايه اكثر صفة بتكرهيها في شقاوة؟ واكثر صفة بتحبيها ؟
مين اكتر شخص بتحبي تتكلمي معاه؟
ايه اكتر موقف حسيتي فيه انك زعلتي ربنا جدا منك ؟وعملتي ايه ؟
بتعملي ايه لو اتعاكستي في الشارع ؟ و ايه شعورك ساعتها ؟
و كفاية كده النهاردة و يبقي فاضلي يوم بس 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا جه ههههههه
> 
> انت نوٌر :smile01
> 
> ...




*ايوة بقا اخيرا الحمد لله يااااااااااااة سانتقم :smil15:*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة بقا اخيرا الحمد لله يااااااااااااة سانتقم :smil15:*


*ايه ده انا مش لسه عندي بكرة فرصة تاني !!*


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

انا بس كنت عايز اسجل اعجابي بالاسالة الجميلة بتاعه البوب الي مخليا الموضوع شيق قوي 

وباجابات شقاوة الاكثر من جميلة " يعني قليل لما بنشوف انسة بتتكلم كدة بجراء و براءة في نفس الوقت " 

بجد كان اختيار موفق جدا تجميع الاتنين دولمع بعض


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ايه ده انا مش لسه عندي بكرة فرصة تاني !!*




*اة عندك فرصة تانية بكرة بس بعدها عندى فرص لمدة 3 اياااااااااام :smile01*



the shepherd قال:


> انا بس كنت عايز اسجل اعجابي بالاسالة الجميلة بتاعه البوب الي مخليا الموضوع شيق قوي
> 
> وباجابات شقاوة الاكثر من جميلة " يعني قليل لما بنشوف انسة بتتكلم كدة بجراء و براءة في نفس الوقت "
> 
> بجد كان اختيار موفق جدا تجميع الاتنين دولمع بعض




*
ربنا يخليك يا شيبرد يارب بغض النظر عن اعجابك باسئلة بوب دة انا قرب يعصرنى خلاص :smile01*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> انا بس كنت عايز اسجل اعجابي بالاسالة الجميلة بتاعه البوب الي مخليا الموضوع شيق قوي
> 
> وباجابات شقاوة الاكثر من جميلة " يعني قليل لما بنشوف انسة بتتكلم كدة بجراء و براءة في نفس الوقت "
> 
> بجد كان اختيار موفق جدا تجميع الاتنين دولمع بعض


*ربنا يخليك يا شيبرد بصراحة اجابات شقاوة بتخليني اكمل عليها :smile02*


> *اة عندك فرصة تانية بكرة بس بعدها عندى فرص لمدة 3 اياااااااااام :smile01*


*هههههههه بيس و لسه عندي فرصة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا شيبرد بصراحة اجابات شقاوة بتخليني اكمل عليها :smile02*
> 
> *هههههههه بيس و لسه عندي فرصة*




*يا ابنى انت معندكش اخوات بنات :smile01 حرام كدة على فكرة بابا يسوع هيشويك فى جهنم على عمايلك فيا دى ... دة انا بنته المدللة :t23:*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا ابنى انت معندكش اخوات بنات :smile01
> تؤ معنديش :smile02
> 
> حرام كدة على فكرة بابا يسوع هيشويك فى جهنم على عمايلك فيا دى ... دة انا بنته المدللة :t23:*


*هههههههههه لقب جميل بنته المدللة :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه لقب جميل بنته المدللة :smile01*




*هههههههههه انا قولت برضه انه معندكش :smile01

لالا دة مش لقب يا افندم دة وعد منه :t23:*


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

*قلت و انا فايق كده ارخم بكام سؤال كده 

ايه اكتر فترة حبيتيها وكان نفسك تستمر فترةاطول ؟
انتي راضيه عن نفسك في قراراتك ؟ وليه ؟
ماهي اجمل كلمه سمعتيها ؟ ومن مين ؟
ماهي المرحله التي في حياتك ومش بتحبي تتكلمي عنها ؟ وليه ؟
حسيتي انك اتظلمتي قبل كده ؟ ومن مين ؟
حسيتي انك ظلمتي حد قبل كده ؟ ومن هو ؟
حلم حلمتيه ونفسك تحققيه ؟
شايفة حظك وحش؟
ازاي بتستمتعي بالحياه؟
إذا اخطء في حقك أعز صديق هتقولي له ايه ؟
شخص او اشخاص اثروا في حياتك بالايجاب؟ و بالسلب؟
ما هي الكلمه اذا عصبتي قلتيها ؟ واذا فرحتي قلتيها ؟ 
هل تفضلي أن تكــوني ضحوكة أو جـــاده؟ 
لو حد وعدك بحاجه و منفذهاش هيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟
 وقت ممكن تكوني فيه مغرورة 
امتى تنزلي دموعك ؟
هل انت بتتسرعي فالحكم على الناس ؟
هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذي عنه انطباع ؟
ايه اللي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص اللي قدامك ؟
 اكتر يوم زعلتي فيه فى حياتك؟
 الهدية الي نفسك تجيلك؟
حلمك المستحيل ؟

بس كفاية كده دلوقتي حرجعلك تاني 

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *قلت و انا فايق كده ارخم بكام سؤال كده
> 
> يا سيدى انت حتى لو مش فايق بتيجى تفوق عليا :act23:
> 
> ...




*مفيش وقت ترجع خلاص انا بقا اللى هاخد فرصتى :smil15: و جالك يوم يا بوب هييييييييه:ura1:*


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مفيش وقت ترجع خلاص انا بقا اللى هاخد فرصتى :smil15: و جالك يوم يا بوب هييييييييه:ura1:*


* مممممممم انا زعلان اوي ان وقتي خلص و الدور جه عليا
بس انا استمتعت جدا بسؤالك و اجاباتك الجميلة جدا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

وقد حانت لحظه الانتقام

بجد اسئلتك كانت لذيذه قوي يا بوب
واجابات شقاوة في غايه الشقاوة 
هههههههههههههههه


ولكن جه دورك بقي تبقي المتهم
قصدي يعني المجني عليه
يييييييييييييييييييييه
يعني حان الانتقام وخلاص بقي


ربنا يكون في عونك كنت طيب











شقاوة مش تضعفي قدامه
وهاتي القديم والجديد كله



وانا هتفرج بقي ههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> * مممممممم انا زعلان اوي ان وقتي خلص و الدور جه عليا
> بس انا استمتعت جدا بسؤالك و اجاباتك الجميلة جدا*





*لا و هتستمتع اكتردلوقتى اما انا اسال صبرك بالله عليا :t32:*


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وقد حانت لحظه الانتقام
> *هههههههههه ايه يا نيفينا خليكي محضر خير*
> بجد اسئلتك كانت لذيذه قوي يا بوب
> واجابات شقاوة في غايه الشقاوة
> ...


*
ههههههههه ده المنتدي كله هي هيتفرج عليا :dntknw:*


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا و هتستمتع اكتردلوقتى اما انا اسال صبرك بالله عليا :t32:*


*انت جيت يا رمضان !! :fun_oops:
شقاوة الصلح خير و من قدم شيء بيداه التقاه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وقد حانت لحظه الانتقام
> 
> بجد اسئلتك كانت لذيذه قوي يا بوب
> واجابات شقاوة في غايه الشقاوة
> ...





*ربنا يخليكى يا نيفينا و يقدرك على فعل الخير و بكررها اهو انا فاتحة باب التبرعات باى سؤال لبوب ابعتوهولى بس على الاينبووكس بتاعى و انا هسالهوله اكيد بوب حبيب الكل و لازم نوجب معاه كويس:t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انت جيت يا رمضان !! :fun_oops:
> شقاوة الصلح خير و من قدم شيء بيداه التقاه*





*و هنيالك يا فاعل الخير و الثواب ... بس و غلاوتك ما سيباك يا بوبتى يا كميلة انتى :blush2:*


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى يا نيفينا و يقدرك على فعل الخير و بكررها اهو انا فاتحة باب التبرعات باى سؤال لبوب ابعتوهولى بس على الاينبووكس بتاعى و انا هسالهوله اكيد بوب حبيب الكل و لازم نوجب معاه كويس:t33:*


*ايه !!!! لا مفيش مساعدات خارجية 
هو انا هقدر عليكي لما الاقي مساعدات *:dntknw:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

*
صباحك ورد يا بوب

كام سؤال صغننين كدة لحد ما اصحى بس و افكر كويس

1/ ايه سبب اختيارك لاسم بوب من بين كل الاسامى المستعارة اللى خلقها ربنا ؟
2/ اوصفلنا حياتك فى كلمات قليلة ( مش صفحات زى ناس ها شايفنى طيبة ازاى :t17: )
3/ ايه موهبتك ؟
4/ اكتر صفة بتحبها فى نفسك و اكتر صفة بتكرهها فى نفسك ؟
5/ ايه الانطباع الاول للناس عنك اما بيشوفوك و متقوليش اسال الناس لا انا بقول على اللى انت بتحسه منهم ؟
6/ شايف نفسك انسان ذكى ولالا ؟ و ليه ؟
7/ قولى كلمة تقيلة على لسانك و صعب انك تقولها ببساطة 
8/ لو غلطت بتعتذر ولا مش بتحب الاعتذار ؟
9/ و انت نازل من بيتكم و رايح اى حتة ايه اهم حاجة بتبص عليها فى نفسك قبل ما تنزل او حاجة مبتستغناش عنها فى النزول ؟
10/ ايه اكتر لون بتحبه  ؟ و ليه ؟
11/ لو بايدك تغير صفة فيك هتغير ايه ؟
12/ انت معندكش اخوات بنات ... حاجة مفرحاك ولا مزعلاك ؟ و ليه ؟ ( و على الله تغلط البنات هنا تاكلك :a63: )
13/ اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها ؟ 
14/ كلمة لو قولتها لحد و ندمت انك قولتها ؟
15/ كلمة كان المفروض تقولها و مقولتهاش و زعلت انك مقولتهاش ؟
16/ كلمة حد قلهالك و عمرك ما نسيتها ؟ و مين الشخص دة ؟
17/ مبدأ عايش عليه فى حياتك و مش بتتنازل عنه ؟
18/ مقولةلشخص معروف بتحبها و بتحاول تنفذها ؟
19/ انت انسان واثق فى نفسك ولالا و ليه ؟
20/ كلمة نفسك تقولها لحد و مش قادر ؟ قولها هنا و قولنا مين الشخص دة من غير ذكر اسامى ( شوفتنى مدلعاك ازاى :t31: )*

_*يلا جاوب لحد ما اجيلك و عايزة اجابات مقنعة و اياك تطنش سؤال انا عداهم حتة حتة اهو و هشيك عليهم :a63:*_


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و هنيالك يا فاعل الخير و الثواب ... بس و غلاوتك ما سيباك يا بوبتى يا كميلة انتى :blush2:*


*مممم يا صغير يا امور يا بوب مكانش يومك*:smil13::smil13:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *مممم يا صغير يا امور يا بوب مكانش يومك*:smil13::smil13:



*ههههههههههه صغير و امور ايه الكدب دة .... جاوب و بلاش دوشة هوانا لسة عملت حاجة :dntknw:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

يالا يابوب رد بسرعه خلي البونيه تنزل بالطقم التاني
وتوجب معاك ومعانا بقي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> صباحك ورد يا بوب
> صباحك زي الفل يا شقاوة
> كام سؤال صغننين كدة لحد ما اصحى بس و افكر كويس
> ...


*اديني جاوبت اظن كده خلصت اسئلتك اشوف حد غيري ؟؟*:t17:


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يالا يابوب رد بسرعه خلي البونيه تنزل بالطقم التاني
> وتوجب معاك ومعانا بقي
> هههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه حرام عليكي يا نيفينا 
البونية مش محتاجة توصيات انا مش فاهم عايزة تنتقم مني ليه ؟!:dntknw:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه حرام عليكي يا نيفينا
> البونية مش محتاجة توصيات انا مش فاهم عايزة تنتقم مني ليه ؟!:dntknw:*



*هعوز منك ايه يعنى كل خير يا بوب طبعا :t17: 


نيفينا انا هكمله اهو لا تقلقى عليا ابدا :spor24:*


----------



## rania79 (28 فبراير 2012)

اخص عليكم يابشر
بقى يكون بوبو هنا والبنوتة العسولة شقاوة ومش تقولو ليا 
هههههههههههههه
اجاباتك حلوة اوى ياهارتى وانا اول مرة اشوفك هنا ف المنتدى
شكلك عسولة اوى( دة اعجاب منى ليك ع فكرة)
المهم بصى يا اوختشى
بوبو دة غالى عندنا اوى اوى اوى
عايزاكى اية بقة
تظبطية
وترويقة
وبعدين تكهربية ف التويبك
هههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلو عامر​


----------



## rania79 (28 فبراير 2012)

واجاباتك نايس يا ولة يا بوبو بيك
ههههههههههههههههه
يالا انزلى ياشقاوة بقة بالمطلوب
ونا عليا طقم الشاى هنا
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

*بوب يا بوب ايه الاجابات الجامدة دى :t16: يلا حبة اسئلة على خفيف اهو * 


*1/ مين قدوتك فى الحياة ؟
2/ مين اقرب شخص ليك ؟
3/ شخص نفسك تقرب منه ؟
4/ شخص خسرته و ندمت ؟
5/ شخص لسة باقى عليه و المفروض كنت تسيبه ؟
6/ شخص بتتضايق اما بيجى على بالك ؟ و ليه ؟
7/ شخص تعرفه و نفسك كنت تبقى مكانه ؟
8/ شخص بتغير منه ؟
9/ شخص بتغير عليه ؟ :love34:
10/ ايه اكبر حلم عندك و لسة محققتهوش ؟ 
11/ حلم حققته و كنت مبسوط بيه و حلم حققته و بعد ما حققته حسيته انه مكنش زى ما فى خيالك ؟ :smil13:
12/ بكاء الرجل ضعف ام قوة ؟ و ليه ؟ و اخر مرة انت بكيت فيها امتى و كان ايه السبب ؟


حبة اسئلة بقا عن الخدمة و علاقتك بربنا 

1/ لما بتسمع كلمة يسوع بيجى ايه فى بالك ؟
2/ بتخدم سنة كام ؟ و بقالك كام سنة فى الخدمة ؟
3/ بتخدم اولادك زى ما كنت بتتخدم ولا احسن ولا اسوء و ليه ؟
4/ الخدام الكبار دايما كانو بيقولولى ان الخدمة دلوقتى بقت اصعب تفتكر ايه السبب من وجهة نظرك ؟
5/ ايه عيوب الخدمة فى كنيستك ؟
6/ موقف اتعرضتله فى الخدمة و مش قادر تنساه ؟
7/ رأى ولادك فيك خادم متشدد ولا بسيط و طيب معاهم ؟
8/ شخصيتك كخادم بتختلف عن بوب اللى فى البيت ولا هى هى ؟
9/ خطية نفسك تبطلها و مش عارف ؟
10/ ايه النصيحة اللى اب اعترافك دايما بيقولهالك ؟
11/ ايه اكتر اية بتحبها ؟ و اكتر مزمور ؟
12/ اكتر ترنيمة بتحبها ؟
13/ مين شفيعك ؟*

*يلا دول شوية اسئلة على خفيف و رجعالك كمان شوية :t17:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اخص عليكم يابشر
> بقى يكون بوبو هنا والبنوتة العسولة شقاوة ومش تقولو ليا
> هههههههههههههه
> اجاباتك حلوة اوى ياهارتى وانا اول مرة اشوفك هنا ف المنتدى
> ...





*ههههههههههه انا لسة مستجدة يا رانيا ربنا يخليكى على ذوقك يا قمراية 

لا هو البوب حبيب الكل دة مفيش حد مش موصينى عليه ربنا يقدرنى و لو عندك اى حاجة ابعتيهالى بس و تنزله على طول انا بحب اوجب معاه جامد يعنى دة ورانى النجوم فى عز الظهر :scenic:*


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اخص عليكم يابشر
> بقى يكون بوبو هنا والبنوتة العسولة شقاوة ومش تقولو ليا
> هههههههههههههه
> اجاباتك حلوة اوى ياهارتى وانا اول مرة اشوفك هنا ف المنتدى
> ...


*ايه يا رانيا ده حرااااااام عليكي 
هي محتاجة توصية ده انت ناقص تقوليلها اجلدية و علي باب بيتهم علقية :dntknw:*


rania79 قال:


> واجاباتك نايس يا ولة يا بوبو بيك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> يالا انزلى ياشقاوة بقة بالمطلوب
> ونا عليا طقم الشاى هنا
> هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههه ميرسي يا رانيا
و يا ريت حجرين معاهم علشان الواحد يوزن*


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بوب يا بوب ايه الاجابات الجامدة دى :t16: يلا حبة اسئلة على خفيف اهو *
> *ميرسي ميرسي ما كفاية كده :t17:*
> 
> *1/ مين قدوتك فى الحياة ؟
> ...





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صديق ليا سبب ليا مشكلة و بعديها في حساسية في التعامل*





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * 6/ شخص بتتضايق اما بيجى على بالك ؟ و ليه ؟
> واحد ساكن في الشارع اللي قصدنا علشان وشه نحس ههههههه
> 7/ شخص تعرفه و نفسك كنت تبقى مكانه ؟
> لا مفيش انا راضي عن نفسي جدا
> ...


*ايه !! هي لسه في راجعة تاني :spor24::spor24:*


----------



## rania79 (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه انا لسة مستجدة يا رانيا ربنا يخليكى على ذوقك يا قمراية
> 
> لا هو البوب حبيب الكل دة مفيش حد مش موصينى عليه ربنا يقدرنى و لو عندك اى حاجة ابعتيهالى بس و تنزله على طول انا بحب اوجب معاه جامد يعنى دة ورانى النجوم فى عز الظهر :scenic:*


ههههههههههههههه مستجدة ؟
ومعاكى شهادة قيد ؟:t33::t33:
بس بصراحة شكلك مفترية ياهارتى
اديلو
ههههههههههههههههههه
ومنورنا يعسلية:love34:


----------



## rania79 (28 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بوب يا بوب ايه الاجابات الجامدة دى :t16: يلا حبة اسئلة على خفيف اهو *
> 
> 
> *1/ مين قدوتك فى الحياة ؟
> ...


يوهووووووووووووووى اية دة كلو:t16:
لالالالا فعلا اسئلة من الكتاب :t33::t33:
يالا ليك روبنا يابو صلاح
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (28 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا رانيا ده حرااااااام عليكي *
> * هي محتاجة توصية ده انت ناقص تقوليلها اجلدية و علي باب بيتهم علقية :dntknw:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه يالا هو انت بتعنا يعنى:t17:*
> ...



هههههههههههههههه حيب يا بوبو انت ف منتدى رهبان يابنى
لووووول
​


----------



## sparrow (29 فبراير 2012)

اسئلتك جميل يا شقاوه بس زودي الجرعه شويه هههههه
متابعه معاكي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

*متااابعا التقطييييع هههههههههههههههههههه*
*بنت بتاخد بحقها تالت و متلت ههههههههههههه*
* طب بقا يا بوب هتحطك على المشرحه ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ايه !! هي لسه في راجعة تاني :spor24::spor24:*





*اكيد يا قلبى فيه راجعة تانى و تالت و عاشر دة امبارح اول يوم بس يا بيبى عشان اما اقولك ارحمو عزيز قوم ذل تبقى تسمع كلامى :t32:*


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حيب يا بوبو انت ف منتدى رهبان يابنى
> لووووول
> ​


طيب يا ريت تحجزيلي قلاية ايجار جديد :yahoo:


sparrow قال:


> اسئلتك جميل يا شقاوه بس زودي الجرعه شويه هههههه
> متابعه معاكي


*سبارو روحي شوفي شغلك حرام مش كله كده تسخين *:a82:


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متااابعا التقطييييع هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بنت بتاخد بحقها تالت و متلت ههههههههههههه*
> * طب بقا يا بوب هتحطك على المشرحه ههههههههههههههه*


*ربنا يستر يا حبو طيب ما تيجي تتقطعي معايا !!:t32:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه مستجدة ؟
> ومعاكى شهادة قيد ؟:t33::t33:
> بس بصراحة شكلك مفترية ياهارتى
> اديلو
> ...



*انا مفترية انا ؟؟؟؟ انتى مشوفتيش عمل فيا ايه انا كل الى بعمله باخد بتارى بس مش اكتر و بعدين انا لسة مكملتش حتى اصبرى اما اخلص و ابقى قولى حوار الافتراى دة :yahoo:

دة نورك يا جميلة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> اسئلتك جميل يا شقاوه بس زودي الجرعه شويه هههههه
> متابعه معاكي




*عنيا يا قمر انتى تؤمرى بس و انا كمان متابعة ردوده  :dance:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متااابعا التقطييييع هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بنت بتاخد بحقها تالت و متلت ههههههههههههه*
> * طب بقا يا بوب هتحطك على المشرحه ههههههههههههههه*



*
هههههههههههه لا بوب دة حبيبى من ايام الجيزة مقدرش احطه على المشرحة برضه انا بنتقم منه براحة و بهدووووووووووووووء عشان اللى ميعرفش يصرف العفريت ميحضرهووووووش :t32:*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

جيت ابص وامشي

او ارخم اي حاجه بقي هههههههه


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جيت ابص وامشي
> 
> او ارخم اي حاجه بقي هههههههه


*حتي انتي يا روزاية !!:cry2:*


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اكيد يا قلبى فيه راجعة تانى و تالت و عاشر دة امبارح اول يوم بس يا بيبى عشان اما اقولك ارحمو عزيز قوم ذل تبقى تسمع كلامى :t32:*


*ممممممم حرام عليكي انت معنديش اخوات ولاد علي وش جواز !!:t32:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

يا حرام صعبت عليا يا ولدي

يا هانت كلها بكره وتترحم هههههههههههههه




شقاوة 
زودي العيار بقي قوي انهاره وبكره


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *حتي انتي يا روزاية !!:cry2:*




هههههههههه لا يا بوب انا ارخم بس مش بشمت :yahoo:


----------



## sparrow (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *سبارو روحي شوفي شغلك حرام مش كله كده تسخين *:a82:



الشغل فقع مرارتي يا بوب :a82: 
 قلت اجي ارفه هنا من نفسي شويه


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا حرام صعبت عليا يا ولدي
> 
> يا هانت كلها بكره وتترحم هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ربنا علي الظالم و المفتري ( اه منكم يا جنس حواء) كلكم عليا !!*


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> الشغل فقع مرارتي يا بوب :a82:
> قلت اجي ارفه هنا من نفسي شويه


*ترفهي عن نفسك علي حسابي !!!
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل* :a63:


----------



## sparrow (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ترفهي عن نفسك علي حسابي !!!
> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل* :a63:



بتحسبن في وشي كمان يا بوب
شقاوة انزلي ب100 سوال في المرة الواحدة


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

متابع انا بس هادى عشان معملش دوشة بس عسل يا بوبو وانتا معصور كدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

*عدناااااااااا.... بوبتى الجميلة ايه اللى انت عامله فى البنات دة يا اخى ... دة مفيش بنت توحد ربنا مش موصيانى عليك .... يلا من اعمالكم سلط عليكم :yahoo:
*
*طيب عملا بنصيحة البنات هننزل كام سؤال على السريع كدة ....

بالنسبة للرياضة : :spor2:
1/ بتحب تلعب ايه غير الكورة ؟
2/ بتشجع فريق ايه ؟ مصرى و اجنبى ؟
3/ و اشمعنا الفريق دة بالذات ؟
4/ احسن ماتش شوفته ؟
5/ لاعبك المفضل( و اوعى تقولى اى لاعب امور :a63: ) ؟


نيجى بقا للجزء المفضل عند كل بنات حوا :wub:

1/ ايه اكتر حاجة بتشدك فى البنت ؟
2/ مواصفات اللى الست الوالدة داعية لها او داعية عليها :a63: ؟
3/ حبيت كام مرة ؟ و اتحبيت كام مرة ؟
4/ عايش قصة حب دلوقتى ولا لا  ؟
5/ عمرك جرحت بنت او بنت جرحتك ؟ و ازاى ؟
6/ اكتر حاجة البنات بتحبها فيك ايه ( و اياك تقولى ردى انتى على السؤال ولا اسالى البنات انا عايزةاعرف من وجهة نظرك انت :t13: )
7/ لو حصل و حبيت ... هل كنت غيور عليها ؟
8/ راى مامتك ايه فى اللى كنت بتحبها :smil12: ؟
9/ ايه اكتر كلمة بتحب تسمعها من بنت ؟
10/ هل حصل قبل كدة و بنت عاكستك ؟ و كان ايه رد فعلك ؟
11/ عمرك عاكست بنت تعرفها يعنى ؟
12/ قولى اسم عضوة من المنتدى انت معجب بيها leasantr .... و على فكرة انا برا المنتدى :a63: ؟
13/ احلى اسم بنت بتحبه ؟
14/ هل عملت مشكلة مع ولد قبل كدة بسبب بنت ؟
15/  شايف ايه عيوب البنات ؟ و ايه مميزاتهم ؟
16/ لما بتعجب ببنت بتعمل ايه عشان يبنلها اعجابك ؟
17/ ايه اجمل هدية جاتلك من بنت ؟ و اجمل هدية انت عطيتها لبنت ؟
18/ هدية نفسك بنت تجيبهالك و لسة محصلش نصيب ( يمكن حد هنا يحن عليك و يجيبهالك و تدعيلى :wub ؟
19/ كلمة نفسك تقولها لبنت بس مكسوف ؟ و مين البنت دى ؟
20/ ايه رايك فى البنات اللى بتعجب بشاب و يجرو وراه لحد مايوقعوه ؟
21/ هل ممكن لو بنت عملت معاك كدة توقع فى حبها و نخلص منك اقصد نفرح بيك leasantr ؟*


*بص دول كدة تصبيرة على ما اجيلك بليل بقا :yahoo:*[


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جيت ابص وامشي
> 
> او ارخم اي حاجه بقي هههههههه




*دة انتى تورنى يا روز ... خليكى قاعدة معانا شوية :yahoo:*




bob قال:


> *ممممممم حرام عليكي انت معنديش اخوات ولاد علي وش جواز !!:t32:*



*ولا ولاد ولا بنات و غلاتك :a63:*




+Nevena+ قال:


> يا حرام صعبت عليا يا ولدي
> 
> يا هانت كلها بكره وتترحم هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*عيب عليكى يا قمر انا لسة بس بفكر شوية دة انا اللى مخلينى مش عارفة انتقم كويس اانى مشغولة بالمذاكرة و ورايا امتحانات للاسف يعنى بس اهو بحاول اكون رحيمة معاه برضه* :kap:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ربنا علي الظالم و المفتري ( اه منكم يا جنس حواء) كلكم عليا !!*



*ههههههههه يا ابنى كول عيش متقومنيش عليك اكتر من كدة انا واحدة عنصرية و مبحبش حد يعمل حاجة للبنات :smil12:*




sparrow قال:


> بتحسبن في وشي كمان يا بوب
> شقاوة انزلي ب100 سوال في المرة الواحدة



*بينى و بينك يا سبارو هو يستاهل الاكتر من كدة بس مشكلتى كلها انى فعلا ورايا امتحانات و كلام فاضى من دة و لازم اركز فى المذاكرة اكتر ... حظه حلو طول عمرى بقول عليه محظوظ *




ميرنا قال:


> متابع انا بس هادى عشان معملش دوشة بس عسل يا بوبو وانتا معصور كدا




*ليه هادية ليه يا ميرنا .... ادينى باخدلك بحقك اهو عشان يبطل يطلع عليكى اوشاعات leasantr*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

_اخر شقاوه يا شقاوه
عامله الواجب وزياده معااه
_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

_اخر شقاوه يا شقاوه
عامله الواجب وزياده معااه
_​


----------



## ميرنا (29 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه يا ابنى كول عيش متقومنيش عليك اكتر من كدة انا واحدة عنصرية و مبحبش حد يعمل حاجة للبنات :smil12:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يمتابع انتاااااااااااااااا :smil12:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *ربنا يستر يا حبو طيب ما تيجي تتقطعي معايا !!:t32:*


 ههههههههههه لا ياخويا شكرا انا اتفرج بس مليس دحوا انا بالعالم دى..خلينى انا فى حبو اعدائى و باركو لاعنينى  ارحم ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

منوره يا شقاوه ههههههههههه اسئله تجنن مسبتيش يعنى..انا قولت مشرحه...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _اخر شقاوه يا شقاوه
> عامله الواجب وزياده معااه
> _​





*اى خدعة ربنا يقدرنى و اوفى جمايله عليا :yahoo:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يمتابع انتاااااااااااااااا :smil12:




*عيب عليكى يا ميرنا انا متابعة المنتدى كله فى صمت و شيفاه بيعمل ايه مش بقولك باخد بتار البنات منه :dance:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> منوره يا شقاوه ههههههههههه اسئله تجنن مسبتيش يعنى..انا قولت مشرحه...



*دة نورك يا جميلة .... ماهو كمان مسابليش دة كان فاضل يسالنى باكل كام وجبة فى اليوم :t32:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

تنويه هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

بكره اخر يوم للاخذ بالتار 
انا بفكرك بس يعني لا تكوني ناسيه





منور يا بوب والنبي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تنويه هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> بكره اخر يوم للاخذ بالتار
> انا بفكرك بس يعني لا تكوني ناسيه
> ...



*هههههههههههههه انا مش ناسية هو اللى بيهزر اهو و مدخلش يجاوب اللى فاتو اعمله ايه ؟؟؟؟ اول ما يرد هنزل باللى وراهم على طول :smil12:*


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

يا شقاوة لو مزنوقة في اسالة او اي حاجة قولي متتكسفيش  
البوب دة حببنا كلنا و بجد نفسنا نوجب معاه


----------



## the shepherd (29 فبراير 2012)

شقاوة انا سحبت عرض مساعدتي  انا مكنتش شفت الاسالة الي في الصفحة الي فاتت 
انت كدة مفيش خوف عليك ربنا يكون في عون البوب وانا هشوف لو هو محتاج مساعدة يا مفترية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> يا شقاوة لو مزنوقة في اسالة او اي حاجة قولي متتكسفيش
> البوب دة حببنا كلنا و بجد نفسنا نوجب معاه




*هو كان البنات بيوصونى عليه بزيادة بصراحة لكن كمان الشباب واضح ان البوب فعلا حبيب الكل و ربنا يقدرنا و نرد جمايله على الشعب كله :smil12:*




the shepherd قال:


> شقاوة انا سحبت عرض مساعدتي  انا مكنتش شفت الاسالة الي في الصفحة الي فاتت
> انت كدة مفيش خوف عليك ربنا يكون في عون البوب وانا هشوف لو هو محتاج مساعدة يا مفترية



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حرام عليك يا شيبرد هو انا قولتله حاجة ... و بعدين دى كلها اسئلة عابرة لسة فيه تانى بس هو يدخل يرد   تؤ تؤ انا مش مفترية انا ببقى فى حالى لو محدش جر شكلى بس هو اللى جره بقا يستحمل :a63:*


----------



## sparrow (29 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههه انا مش ناسية هو اللى بيهزر اهو و مدخلش يجاوب اللى فاتو اعمله ايه ؟؟؟؟ اول ما يرد هنزل باللى وراهم على طول :smil12:*



يا شقاوة مش تستني يرد انزلي عادي بالاسئله التانيه والتالته والرابعه كمان
وهو يرد علي مهله هههههههههه


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عدناااااااااا.... بوبتى الجميلة ايه اللى انت عامله فى البنات دة يا اخى ... دة مفيش بنت توحد ربنا مش موصيانى عليك .... يلا من اعمالكم سلط عليكم :yahoo:
> *
> *طيب عملا بنصيحة البنات هننزل كام سؤال على السريع كدة ....
> 
> ...


*خلصت التصبيرة فيه حاجه تاني ؟!*:yahoo:


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> يا شقاوة لو مزنوقة في اسالة او اي حاجة قولي متتكسفيش
> البوب دة حببنا كلنا و بجد نفسنا نوجب معاه


*ايوووووووه يا شيبرد مكنتش متوقع منك كده :t32:*


the shepherd قال:


> شقاوة انا سحبت عرض مساعدتي  انا مكنتش شفت الاسالة الي في الصفحة الي فاتت
> انت كدة مفيش خوف عليك ربنا يكون في عون البوب وانا هشوف لو هو محتاج مساعدة يا مفترية


*انسي يا شيبرد قدها و قدود و حسابك معايا بعدين*:t32:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يا شقاوة مش تستني يرد انزلي عادي بالاسئله التانيه والتالته والرابعه كمان
> وهو يرد علي مهله هههههههههه




*حرام يا سباور الولد هيموت منى :a82: انا قلبى ضعيف و حنينة برضه صعب عليا بصراحة *


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> يا شقاوة مش تستني يرد انزلي عادي بالاسئله التانيه والتالته والرابعه كمان
> وهو يرد علي مهله هههههههههه


*سبارو دي خطية اسمها الغيبة لازم تعترفي عنها و تضربي 200 ميطانية*:a63:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *خلصت التصبيرة فيه حاجه تاني ؟!*:yahoo:



*اكيد فيه حاجات .... بس الاجابات حلوة فعلا ... و انتظر بقية الاسئلة :a63:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

يا قلبي انتي نزلي وهو هايبقي مجبر يرد

وهو يقدر مش يرد اصلا

حاسه ان دي هتكون نهايه التعارف بيني وبينك يا بوب
تصدق كرهت اني بقيت شريره كدا وبفرح في تدبيس الناس
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

و نرجع نقول الو :smil12:*

1/ انا عارفة انك مش بتحب الوحدة بس لو حصل و جه قرار اعلى بانك تقضى سنة على جزيرة لوحدك مفيش بشر خالص بس من حقك تاخد اى حاجة معاك الا وسائل الاتصال بالناس ... هتاخد ايه ؟
2/ ايه رايك فى الصداقة بين البنت والولد ؟ و ايه حدودها ؟
3/ نفسك فى ايه دلوقتى حالا ؟
4/ شايف نفسك بعد 10 سنين ازاى ؟
5/ قول نصيحة للبنات بوجه عام ....... و ليا بوجه خاص :a63:
6/ نصيحه توجهها للشباب بوجه عام و لنفسك بوجه خاص ؟
7/ ايه علاقتك بالمسلمين ؟ و مؤمن بالمساواة بينا و بينهم فى مصر ؟
8/ ايه رايك فى الثورة و حال مصر بعدها ؟
9/ انت شخص متفائل بطبيعتك .... امتى حسيت انك متشائم جدا ؟
10/ بتلجأ لمين اما بتتضايق ؟ 
11 / اكتر اكله بتحبها ؟ و اكتر اكله بتعرف تعملها (دة لو ليك فى المطبخ يعنى ) ؟
12/ بتآمن بالابراج و كدة ؟ ولا مالكش فيها ؟ و انت برج ايه ؟
13/ رأيك ايه فى الاغانى و مين اكتر ناس بتحب تسمعلهم لو بتسمع اصلا يعنى leasantr ?
14/ لو قدامك ذهب و فلوس و احدث الاجهزة الالكترونية ... تختار ايه فيهم ؟
15/ عمرك قعدت تتخيل فرحك و ولادك و كدة ولا مش بتفكر فى الكلام دة ؟


بص اهو غلبانة معاك على الاخر وو رحماك منى يعنى جاوب بقا لحد ما اصحى بكرة و اجهز غيرهم :yahoo:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا قلبي انتي نزلي وهو هايبقي مجبر يرد
> 
> وهو يقدر مش يرد اصلا
> 
> ...


*
تصدقى انى خايفة منه بعد اللى بعمله فيه دة :kap: ربك يستر على عبيده بقا *


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> و نرجع نقول الو :smil12:*
> الو الو الصوت مش واضح :a63:
> 1/ انا عارفة انك مش بتحب الوحدة بس لو حصل و جه قرار اعلى بانك تقضى سنة على جزيرة لوحدك مفيش بشر خالص بس من حقك تاخد اى حاجة معاك الا وسائل الاتصال بالناس ... هتاخد ايه ؟
> هاخد كتابي المقدس
> ...


*غلبانة اه بتشحتي :a63:*


----------



## bob (29 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> تصدقى انى خايفة منه بعد اللى بعمله فيه دة :kap: ربك يستر على عبيده بقا *


*لا متخافيش يمكن تكون نهايتك علي ايدي بس*:t32:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا متخافيش يمكن تكون نهايتك علي ايدي بس*:t32:



*ليه يا بوب بس انا عملت حاجة دى الاسئلة كل شوية بتبقى اسهل اهو يا ظالمنى :scenic:*


----------



## bob (1 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه يا بوب بس انا عملت حاجة دى الاسئلة كل شوية بتبقى اسهل اهو يا ظالمنى :scenic:*


*اصل كله اجب مفيش صح و غلط ولا اختيارات:new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *اصل كله اجب مفيش صح و غلط ولا اختيارات:new6:*



*طيب بليل بقا انتظر منى كل ماهو جديد ...... هتكون اخر دفعة اسئلةانزلهالك بليل ا ش ا :smil15:*


----------



## bob (1 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب بليل بقا انتظر منى كل ماهو جديد ...... هتكون اخر دفعة اسئلةانزلهالك بليل ا ش ا :smil15:*


*:fun_oops: هو لسه في دفعة تاني !!! كملها يا رب علي خير*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2012)

*عدنا مع اخر مجموعة اسئلة خلاص هترتاح منى :blush2:
**
1/ قولنا موقف اثر فيك اوى و مش قادر تنساه ؟
2/ قولنا موقف مضحك حصل معاك ؟
3/ قولنا على مقلب عملته فى حد من صحابك !! ( و ابقى ابعتلى من الصاحب دة عشان ابقى اعمل معاك الواجب و اوصيه عليك :smil15: )
4/ و بالمرة قولى مين اكتر عضو بتعجب بأرائه ؟
5/ مين اكتر عضو مرح فى وجهة نظرك ؟
6/ مين اكتر عضو شقى و بيعمل مصايب ؟
7/ ايه اكتر حاجة استفدتها من المنتدى ؟
8/ ايه الحاجة اللى لو عملتهالك دلوقتى تنسى عمايلى فى الاسئلة اللى فاتت ؟


اخر سؤال هسألهولك بقا .............................
                                   لون عنيك ايه ؟ :love34:*


----------



## bob (1 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عدنا مع اخر مجموعة اسئلة خلاص هترتاح منى :blush2:
> **
> 1/ قولنا موقف اثر فيك اوى و مش قادر تنساه ؟
> مقدرش انسي يوم ما بابا جابلي نتيجة الثانوية العامة سنة 3 و دخل من باب الشقة و مش لاحق اساله ايه لاقيت نفسي تقريبا علي كتفة عمري ما انسي اليوم ده
> ...





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه فوجئت من فترة قصيرة انها بني :new6:*



*انا اتشرفت باسئلتك يا شقاوة و اجاباتك الاروع علي اسئلتي 
و يا ريت تنوري المنتدي علي طول:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا اتشرفت باسئلتك يا شقاوة و اجاباتك الاروع علي اسئلتي
> و يا ريت تنوري المنتدي علي طول:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:*



_*ربنا يخليك يا بوب اجاباتك كانت حلوة اوى .....

المنتدى منور بيك و بباقى الاعضاء بس اكيد هكمل معاكم عشان فعلا المنتدى بالناس اللى فيه تستاهل ان الواحد يتابعهم :flowers:*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

انا بشكركم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شقاوة وبوب
بجد حلقتكم كانت جميله جدا
اسئله واجابات شقيه وجميله

شرفتوني بجد بوجودكم


يسوع يفرح قلبكم



وانتظروني رجعلكم تاني
مع مجموعه جديده 
وحلقه هاتبقي نار
وربنا يسترها​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

وبسرعه جيتلكم معايا عضوين جدد
لمعركه حربيه جديده 
وربنا يسترها ومش يتقفل الموضوع فيها
ههههههههههههههههههههه


بسرعه نبذه عن ادم


هو انسان ذو حس مرهف واسلوب خاص جدا
في اسلوبه وكتاباته ومواضيعه

ربما يكون عنيد في قرارته
مع اصدقائه في بعض الامور
او مع قلبه
وهذا يتضح في اغلب كتاباته
جرئ 
ولا يخضع لاي احد بسهوله مهما كان
وان كان يلقبه البعض بالغرور
الا اني لا ارئ ذلك
يتحمل المسئوليه مهما كانت ولا يضعف او ينهزم
امام المشاكل

يمكن انا مش بشوف بقي



نشوف حواء بقي

عضوة مباركه 
احيانا هادئه واحيانا شرسه
ههههههههههههه
بمعني انها لا تترك حقها
قويه الشخصيه عفويه في اسلوبها
رقيقه جدا ولذيذه عندما ترسم الضحكه علي الشفاه
ورغم ذلك فهي تداري حزن كامن داخلها
وهذا ما اشعر بيه من خلال همساتها


طبعا ممكن تكونوا خمنتوا مين معايا انهارده


ونقول 

ادم -------------------> *Kerlos-love-Jesus*
حواء -------------------> *lo siento_mucho*


منورين 

والنبي ابقي هدوا اللعب شويه

كل الاعضاء بطلب منهم يولعوها
الا انتم بقي
بطلب العكس
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2012)

*منورين 
متابع 
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

اهلا اهلا متابعه معاكم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*يا نيفين همة مش مشاركين معي في موضوع one on one ؟؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

مشتركين معاك في موضوعك

محدش قالي يا رومان
وانا حاجزه من قبلك بكتير علي فكره


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

شكلهااا هتبقي استضافة حلوة 
منورين وانااا متابعة  
*
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*مفيش مُشكلة يا نيفين ...بس همة حيكملو بموضوعي ولا لا ؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

اكيد هايكملوا طبعا

ايه المشكله يعني

بس لما يدخلوا نشوفهم
لو مش نفع ممكن اجل لقائهم عندي
 لحد ما يخلصوا عندك
ماشي


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مارس 2012)

متابعه اكيد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

انا كمان متابعه معاكم:smil12::smil12:


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا كمان متابعه معاكم



ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه


قومي ذاكري يابت
ما تيجي انتي ادم واساليني كام سؤال حنينين كده زيك ونخلص:wub:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2012)

*هبدأ بالأسئلة ...

1- يعني إية " خصوصية " بالنسبالك ؟ ، ولأي مرحلة تقدري تكوني سلسة ف التعامل ، وبعدها بتكوني حد صريح وواضح ، ومبيحبش التدخل في خصوصياته ؟

2- شوفت من ردودك اكتر من مرة انك نفسك تروحي مصر ، لية ؟ وشايفة اية حلو ووحش في شعبها ؟

3- اية الفرق بين الكلام مع الناس على النت وفي الحقيقة ؟ يعني لأي مدى يوصل كلامك هنا وهنا ، هزارك هنا وهنا ، أنك تأمني للناس هنا وهنا ؟

4- كلمة نفسك تقوليها ليا انا ، ولصاحبة الموضوع ، وللناس المتابعة ؟

5- لو اتعرض عليكي حاليا ، تكوني في بلد جديدة متعرفيش فيها اي حد ، هتفضلي يكون معاكي شخص معين ؟ او اشخاص معينين ؟ عددهم قد اية ؟ واية صلة القرابة ؟ ، ولا تفضلي تكوني لوحدك ؟

6- لحد فين ممكن تضحي وتلتزمي بكلامك ؟ سواء مع ولادك ، عيلتك ....إلخ ، 

7- قلبك فين دلوقتي ؟ ومجروح ولا لا ؟ واية رأيك ف الحب ؟ وياترى كنتي محظوظة ف موضوع الحب دة ولا لا؟

8- رتبيلي أكتر 5 أعضاء بتحبيهم وبتابعي ردودهم ومواضيعهم ؟


كفاية كدة انهردة xD
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

_


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:



*هبدأ بالأسئلة ...*
*مبسوط انت..*

* 1- يعني إية " خصوصية " بالنسبالك ؟ ، ولأي مرحلة تقدري تكوني سلسة ف التعامل ، وبعدها بتكوني حد صريح وواضح ، ومبيحبش التدخل في خصوصياته ؟*
*انا مبحبش حد يدخل ف خصوصياتي حتى لو قريب مني..لكن لو كان حد عندي هو انا فمبيبقاش بينا خصوصيات وليه الحق ف كل حاجه..بس انا بدي الحق للشخص ده لكن بسيبو هو يعمل حدود لنفسو..ولو لقيت هو مستغل الحق ده اللي انا اديتهولو ممكن اقلب عليه واقول سطوب هنا!!*


* 2- شوفت من ردودك اكتر من مرة انك نفسك تروحي مصر ، لية ؟ وشايفة اية حلو ووحش في شعبها ؟*
* من دايما بتمنى ازور مصر..ليه مش عارفه..بس عايزه اروح عشان اكل ملوخيه :smil12:وانت مش راضي تبعتهالي:t32:*
*شعبها دمو خفيف جدا وبحس فيه جدعنه ..الوحش مش عارفه...*
* 3- اية الفرق بين الكلام مع الناس على النت وفي الحقيقة ؟ يعني لأي مدى يوصل كلامك هنا وهنا ، هزارك هنا وهنا ، أنك تأمني للناس هنا وهنا ؟*
* انا لغاية دلوقتي عندي النت احسن وامنت لناس ع النت وطلعو جدعان على عكس الحقيقه مش لقيت حد يصون حاجه..*
* 4- كلمة نفسك تقوليها ليا انا ، ولصاحبة الموضوع ، وللناس المتابعة ؟*
* كلمه ليك انت ..انا اسفه اوي..ونفسي تفهمني ومش نفضل نتخانق:a82: *
*صاحبة الموضوع بقولها قلبك جوهره ربنا يهديه لحد يستاهلو*
*الناس المتابعه..يارب توقعو الوقعه اللي انا فيها:a63:*
* 5- لو اتعرض عليكي حاليا ، تكوني في بلد جديدة متعرفيش فيها اي حد ، هتفضلي يكون معاكي شخص معين ؟ او اشخاص معينين ؟ عددهم قد اية ؟ واية صلة القرابة ؟ ، ولا تفضلي تكوني لوحدك ؟*
*  افضل يكون معايا شخص معين ..العدد واحد بس..صلة القرابه*
* حبيبي*
* 6- لحد فين ممكن تضحي وتلتزمي بكلامك ؟ سواء مع ولادك ، عيلتك ....إلخ ، *
* بالنسبالي التضحيه مالهاش حدود وممكن اضحي بقلبي واديه لحد تاني يعيش بيه عشان هو غالي عليا..*
* 7- قلبك فين دلوقتي ؟ ومجروح ولا لا ؟ واية رأيك ف الحب ؟ وياترى كنتي محظوظة ف موضوع الحب دة ولا لا؟*
* قلبي دلوقتي معاك والنبي رجعهولي:smil12:..لا مش مجروحه..الحب اجمل احساس..اه محظوظه..*
* 8- رتبيلي أكتر 5 أعضاء بتحبيهم وبتابعي ردودهم ومواضيعهم ؟*
*انت بتابع ردودك ومواضيعك*
*البقيه مواضيعهم بس..*
*مينا البطل*
*نفينا*
*روزي*
*روزيتا بحب كتير ردودها ..مواضيع مش بتنزل كتير مواضيع*





* كفاية كدة انهردة xD*

أنقر للتوسيع...

اه انت تلاقيك نايم وانا بجاوب هنا
يلا كلو هيتردك ان شاء الله..
_​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _*الناس المتابعه..يارب توقعو الوقعه اللي انا فيها:a63:
> *_​




:w00t::w00t::w00t:
لية كدة بس 
حد زحلك في حاجة ولا اية :smil13:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> لية كدة بس
> حد زحلك في حاجة ولا اية :smil13:


هههههههه
لا بس عشان بحبكو:smil12:


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> لا بس عشان بحبكو:smil12:


ههههههههه
اة قولي كدة بقي :t9:
طيب اناا بعلن انسحابي من متابعة الموضوع دة 
الحق اناا بقي اروح اشوف موضوع تاني اتبع فية
و يكون مش  في حد بيحبني  :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> اة قولي كدة بقي :t9:
> طيب اناا بعلن انسحابي من متابعة الموضوع دة
> الحق اناا بقي اروح اشوف موضوع تاني اتبع فية
> و يكون مش  في حد بيحبني  :smile01


هههههههههههههه
كلهم هتلاقيهم بيحبوكي
خلاص مش بحبك خليكي متابعه
منوره طبعااا


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> كلهم هتلاقيهم بيحبوكي
> خلاص مش بحبك خليكي متابعه
> منوره طبعااا


ههههههههههه
لاء دة نورك انتي ياا قمرة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _
> اه انت تلاقيك نايم وانا بجاوب هنا
> يلا كلو هيتردك ان شاء الله..
> _​



*والله بقالي يومين مانمت ولا روحت البيت حتى ،

خمسة واكمل اسئلة 
وحلوة الاجابات *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2012)

*الدفعه التانية من الاسئلة 
1- تعريفك اية لكلمة راجل ؟ من ناحية شكله وبنيته ، صفاته ، ونفس السؤال لكلمة " بنت " ، طبعا أهم الصفات ، مش كلها يعني ...

2- يعني اية حرية ؟ وفين حدودها ؟ في ناس بتقول ان الواحد يقلع هدومو كلها ويمشي ف الشارع دي حرية ، الكلام دة موافقاة ؟ ولية ؟

3- شايفة اية افضل حل لحال مصر دلوقتي ؟ رئيس مدني ؟ العسكر يكمل ، نبيع المصرين ونجيب مصرين جداد  ؟ نعمل اية والنبي  ؟

4- اية هي المناسبات اللي مستحيل تنسيها ؟ ، لو مش عايزة تقولي ع مناسبات بأسماءها ، قولي التواريخ اللي مش ممكن تنسيها ، مثلا عيد ميلاد والدك ..... إلخ 

5- مين اكتر حد بتحسية بيعرف يكتب هنا ف المنتدى ؟ لو متابعة قسم كتابات يعني ؟ ، جاوبي ودبسية ف عنوان قصيدة يكتب ع اساسها  
* ملحوظة : انا مبعرفش اكتب 

6- إختاري عضو وقوليله كلمة ، وعضوة وقوليلها كلمة ؟

7- لو مكانتش نيفين اختارتني ، كنتي تفضلي تحاوري مين ؟

خلصي دول واجيبلك تاني 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2012)

منورين بجد

متابعه

بس يا كيرو
 زود العيار في الاسئله كدا

دي لولو يعني ولازم تقوم بالواجب معاها
منوره يا قلبي هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

هجاوب لما تنام عشان مش تنزل النهارده اسئله​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

_


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:



*الدفعه التانية من الاسئلة  *
* 1- تعريفك اية لكلمة راجل ؟ من ناحية شكله وبنيته ، صفاته ، ونفس السؤال لكلمة " بنت " ، طبعا أهم الصفات ، مش كلها يعني ...*
* انا مبعرفش الراجل من خلال الشكل..مش بيفرق عندي..صفاتو تكون شخصيتو قويه وبيحترم اللي قدامو..وتكون عندو الروجوله مواقف مش كلام وفي البطاقه بس..*
*البنت تكون انثى بس مع اللي يقدر انوثتها بس.. ووقت تاني تخربش اللي يقرب ناحيتها..البنت بالسبالي جوهره وخساره متعرفش قميتها لان لما تعرف قميتها هتخلي اللي قدامها يعرف قميتها ويقدرها*

* 2- يعني اية حرية ؟ وفين حدودها ؟ في ناس بتقول ان الواحد يقلع هدومو كلها ويمشي ف الشارع دي حرية ، الكلام دة موافقاة ؟ ولية ؟*
*لا مش موافقاه لانو لا يليق بي كبنت المسيح..*
*الحريه اكيد ليها حدود وخطوط حمرا ..مش ااذي نفسي بيها ولا أأذي غيري بيها واكون عثره ليه..لو وصل وقت الناس تقلع فيه هدومها ويكون عادي انا ساعتها البس النقاب !!*
* 3- شايفة اية افضل حل لحال مصر دلوقتي ؟ رئيس مدني ؟ العسكر يكمل ، نبيع المصرين ونجيب مصرين جداد  ؟ نعمل اية والنبي  ؟*
* اه ياريت تبيعوهم عشان عايزه واحد منهم ههههه*
*مش تعملو حاجه.. تطلعو تصيفو زي كل سنه عادي اوي*
*ربنا هو اللي يعمل هو انا اللي هقولك تعملو ايه*
* 4- اية هي المناسبات اللي مستحيل تنسيها ؟ ، لو مش عايزة تقولي ع مناسبات بأسماءها ، قولي التواريخ اللي مش ممكن تنسيها ، مثلا عيد ميلاد والدك ..... إلخ *
* ايه السؤال ده..مش فهماه وكمان تواريخ هو انا عارفه النهارده كام عشان اقولك تواريخ..*
* 5- مين اكتر حد بتحسية بيعرف يكتب هنا ف المنتدى ؟ لو متابعة قسم كتابات يعني ؟ ، جاوبي ودبسية ف عنوان قصيدة يكتب ع اساسها  *
* في كتير*
*انت مينا نفين وروزيتا*

* * ملحوظة : انا مبعرفش اكتب *
*انت اكتب حاجه بعنوان*
*ياريتني ماعرفتك ههههه*

* 6- إختاري عضو وقوليله كلمة ، وعضوة وقوليلها كلمة ؟*
* عضو انت..ربنا يخليك ليا ..ونتخانق ع طول عشان مش هلاقي حد اتخانق معاه:t33:*
*عضوه..هقول لانجيلا..مكنتيش صاحبه بمعنى الكلمه ولا طلعتي بنت بلادي..*
* 7- لو مكانتش نيفين اختارتني ، كنتي تفضلي تحاوري مين ؟*
* في اتنين*
*مينا البطل..مي تو*
* خلصي دول واجيبلك تاني *

أنقر للتوسيع...

زي ما تحب مسيرك توقع
_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

انا جاوبت ع الاسئله 
انا اسفه يا نفين اوي
انا منسحبه من الموضوع 
اسفه...ياريت تشيلي اسمي من الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا جاوبت ع الاسئله
> انا اسفه يا نفين اوي
> انا منسحبه من الموضوع
> اسفه...ياريت تشيلي اسمي من الموضوع



جد ولا هزار دا بقي
وايه السبب فجاه كدا؟:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جد ولا هزار دا بقي
> وايه السبب فجاه كدا؟:ranting::ranting::ranting:


_...مش هدخل  المنتدى فتره كده..صليلي 
 مش تدايقي
انا اسفه _


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2012)

*نيفين هاتى اب كاهن يبخر الموضوع ده 
شكله أتنحس :new6:
*


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

اية اللى بيحصل مش عارف  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2012)

مفيش مشكله يا قمر

ربنا يكون معاك يوترجعي بالسلامه المنتدي
وابقي ادخل يطمنينا عليكي من وقت للتاني

وكيرو بقي 
لو حابب تكمل ابقي رشحلي عضوة اقولهم لو مش حابب
مفيش مشكله انت وراحتك يا كبير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش مشكله يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يكون معاك يوترجعي بالسلامه المنتدي
> وابقي ادخل يطمنينا عليكي من وقت للتاني
> ...



*اي حاجة يا نيفين مش فارقة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

طب يا جماعه اسمحولي
نوقف مشاركات في الموضوع دا لفتره ما
لحد ما الجو يهدأ كدا
وبعد كدا نرجع تاني 
باذن يسوع للموضوع 



وبشكر كل اللي ساهم وشارك معانا الموضوع
بجد نورتوني كلكم

يسوع يباركم ويعوض تعب محبتكم
سلام مؤقت





رجاء محدش يرد بعد مشاركتي​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> رجاء محدش يرد بعد مشاركتي​


*
حاضر 

ع فكرة الجو هادي ، ولوسينتو عندها ظروف بس ،،
ربنا معاكوا ..*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2012)

*بما ان الموضوع دة مينفعش يقف 
قررت انا انو يكمل 

وهطلب زي ما نيفين قالتلي حد يكمل معايا
وانا اختارت










+Nevena+

يلا ظبطي الموضوع ونزلي نفسك قدامي وشوفي مين هيبدأ اسئلة 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه 
حلوه قررت دي انه يكمل 
ماشي يا كبير 
مـــــوافقه


ابدا انت الاسئله بقي
وخلي بالك قدامك 3 ايام


شكلي هابقي الاحتياطي في الموضوع
ههههههههههه

جو يا ولدي
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوه قررت دي انه يكمل
> ماشي يا كبير
> مـــــوافقه​




يابنتي انا عسل اصلا 
ــ

خمسة وههريكي اسئلة 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

طبعا طبعا انت هتقولي


داكور في انتظارك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله ، نبدأ الفحت 
ــ

1- لية رغم انك حد مرح وبيهزر ، بحسك دايما حزينة ؟ او شايلة هم دايما ، او مشكلة دايمة ف حياتك ؟ مقصدش حزن عام ، لا في مشكلة معينة ملازماكي ؟

2- كانت احلامك اية وانتي صغيرة ؟ وحققتي منها حاجة ولا لا ؟ ولسة موجودة الطموحات دي والاحلام ولا راحت مع الدنيا ؟

3- اية رأيك ف تعامل الكنيسة عموما ف الأمور السياسية ؟ شايفة التصرف بيحصل بحنكة وحكمة زي ماكتير منا بيقول ؟ ولا كان في أراء غلط ؟ ولا اصلا شايفة ان تدخل الكنيسة ف السياسة أمر مش مقبول ؟

4- اية هي الحكمة اللي بتأمني بيها ؟ وبتشوفيها دايما في تصرفاتك حتى لو بتتصرفي من غير الدافع اللي سايباة جواكي الحكمة ؟

5- اية اكتر موقف حصل حسيتي فية انك حد مهم او مشهور ، يعني اتكرمتي ف حفلة ، زغرطي ف فرح ، كدة يعني   ؟

6- قوليلي اية اول انطباع ليكي اخدتية عن الاعضاء دول : 
Dona Nabil
Coptic Lion
Kerlos-love-Jesus
كليمو
Roka
Lo Siento-mucho

واتغير الانطباع دة ولا طلع ف محلو ؟
ياريت تجاوبي السؤال دة بصراحة 

وكفاية عليكي كدة دلوقتي :t33:

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بسم الله ، نبدأ الفحت
> ــ
> يا مسهل يارب وماله نبدأ :smil12:
> 
> ...



لا نفس الانطباع محدش اتغير قوي
غيرك انت اتحولت هههههههههههههههه

المره الجايه تجيب معاك
مج نسكافيه معلقه سكر 
وشكولاه بالمكسرات ( هاشيلها للعيد ) :smil12:


----------



## sparrow (5 مارس 2012)

طلعت شاطر يا كيرو وعرفت تدبسها 
طلع عليها بقي الي بتعمله في العيال هههههههه
متابعه معاكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> طلعت شاطر يا كيرو وعرفت تدبسها
> طلع عليها بقي الي بتعمله في العيال هههههههه
> متابعه معاكم




ايه دا شعقوله بقي تيجي منك انتي :smil13:
ايش حال اني مش دبستك في حاجه خالص

بس ماشي خليكي فاكره انك اللي بداتي يا صديقتي


وكمان ما انا كنت من فتره مدبسه هنا  مع عبود يعني
اه ياانا يا غلبانه ياانا 
اه ياطويبه يا انا 
ياللي مش بتعملي حاجه في حدا ياانا

:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:





لا نفس الانطباع محدش اتغير قوي
غيرك انت اتحولت هههههههههههههههه

المره الجايه تجيب معاك
مج نسكافيه معلقه سكر 
وشكولاه بالمكسرات ( هاشيلها للعيد ) :smil12:

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه
انا جالي من كم يوم ماجين هدية ، بس فاضيين ، هديكي واحد وانا واحد ، واشتري النسكافية ع حسابك بأة :t33:

وع فكرة النبي عربي
اسمها شكولاته 
ماشي  ؟
عشان منخسرش بعض 

زائد اني مبحبش كلمة " حد " دي 
ماشي  ؟
ــ

الرد الجاي هيكون في اسئلة تاني
انا فاضي النهاردة 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه
> انا جالي من كم يوم ماجين هدية ، بس فاضيين ، هديكي واحد وانا واحد ، واشتري النسكافية ع حسابك بأة :t33:
> ...




وماله لو هو عيب ولا حرام
وانا مستعد :spor22::spor24:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *وماله لو هو عيب ولا حرام*


*اللى عايز يقتبس من أقوال (عبود) يدفع حق الأداء العلنى ...*
*بطلوا نصب يابشر ....*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## sparrow (6 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا شعقوله بقي تيجي منك انتي :smil13:
> ايش حال اني مش دبستك في حاجه خالص
> 
> بس ماشي خليكي فاكره انك اللي بداتي يا صديقتي
> ...



دي من محبتي فيكي كان لازم اوجب معاكي  ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2012)

ايه دة اغيب يومين ارجع الاقى نفينا شخصيا .... لالالالالالالا  كتير ياربى كدة :smil15: بالنسبة انى ممكن اوصى كيرلس دلوقتى عشان التسخين اللى كنتى بتسخنيه لبوب عليا هيبقى احلى انتقام :new6: بس عشان انا قلبى طيب مش هوصيه على حاجة هتابع و انا ساكتة اهو :t39:


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2012)

ايه دا هو الكل شمتان فيا كدا ليه

اه يا شماته قبل ظاظا فيا


علي فكره يعني انا كنت موجوده من فتره هنا
يعني سبقتكم 

ووصي براحتك هو ضاع منه انهارده فاضله بكره بس
وانا اللي انتقم هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا هو الكل شمتان فيا كدا ليه
> 
> اه يا شماته *قبل* ظاظا فيا


أية (*قبل*) ظاظا دى ؟
انتى بتقعدى مع "*حوبوا*" كتير ؟؟ ههههههههههه
أسمها ( أبلة ) ظاظا ..أى (ميس) ظاظا ...


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2012)

متابعه متابعه ههههههههه
اتوصي بيها بالزمه يا كيرلس دا نيفو دي الغاليه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أية (*قبل*) ظاظا دى ؟
> انتى بتقعدى مع "*حوبوا*" كتير ؟؟ ههههههههههه
> أسمها ( أبلة ) ظاظا ..أى (ميس) ظاظا ...



ياساتر عليك مش بتعدي حاجه خالص
ايه يابني دا 
امال لو لابس نظاره كنت عملت فينا ايه ؟
ههههههههههههههههههه

غلطه كتابيه الواحد مخه مش فيه عادي يعني
بتحصل في احسن المواضيع هههههههه 

وكمان مالك ومال حبوا بقي البنوته غلبانه
يادوب بنسلم علي بعض وخلاص


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2012)

ماشي يا ميرو ليكي يوم


احسن حاجه ان كيرو شكله مشغول
مش هايسمعلكم خالص
ههههههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 مارس 2012)

*لا ياختي مش مشغول ، بس كنت تعبان 
حظك حلو 
، انهاردة هسأل لحد ماجيبلك زهايمر 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 مارس 2012)

*تعالي يا اخت نيفين  قوليلي :

1- مين أهم حد في حياتك ؟ لو مش عايزة تقولي اسم ، قولي صلة القرابة ، زوج ، صديق ، حبيب  أخ ، ...... إلخ ... ، وتقيمي نجاح العلاقة دي بنسبة كم ؟

2- انتي حاسة نفسك انطوائية ولا انبساطية ؟ بتكلم عن الواقع ، مش النت ، ؟

3- لما بتكوني مدايقة بتحبي تقعدي فين ؟ او تروحي فين ؟ او تسمعي اية ؟ م الاخر وانتي مخنوقة بتعملي اية؟ وبتحتاجي لشخص او اشخاص معينين ؟ ولا مش بيفرق الناس قد المكان ؟

4- بتحبي تحضري افراح ومناسبات ؟ وبتقلعي فيها زي البنات ؟ ولا شايفة ان لبسك كويس ؟ ، سؤالي دة عشان تقليد مصري غبي ف المناسبات ،
الرجالة تتلم وتشرب حشيش
والستات تقلع وتبين جسمها قد ماتقدر   ، طبعا التعميم غلط ، في ناس وناس ....

5- نفسك تعيشي كم سنة ؟ وكم مرة اتمنيتي الموت ؟ ، ولو رجع بيكي الزمن للوقت دة ، تتمني الموت تاني ؟ ولا شايفة انها كانت مشاكل تافهة وانتي ساعتها كبرتيها ؟

6- مش عارف حالتك الاجتماعية ، ومش هسأل عنها ، بس لو عندك بنت او هـــــــــتسمي بنتك اية ؟ وبتحبي اسم اية للولاد ، وبتحبية عشان الاسم ولا عشان اشخاص معينين ؟ ( ايموشن بيغمز ) 

7-انتي مميزة ف اية ؟ اية اكتر حاجة بتشوفي نفسك بتعرفي تعمليها ومتقناها ؟ ، سواء صفات ، مهارات ... إلخ ، وشاطرة ف المطبخ ولا لا ؟ واية اكتر اكلة بتعرفي تعمليها ؟

8- عايزة تقولي اية من جواكي لــيا ، ولنفسك ؟ ، عايز اجابة بجد وصريحة ، ويستحسن يكون فيها نقد لاذع ، متخافيش انا بتقبلو 

9- مين اكتر اعضاء مٌقربين لقلبك ؟ سواء تعرفيهم اوي ، او بترتاحيلهم ، او بتحبيهم لله ف لله ، ،، ومين اكتر اعضاء مٌقربين لحواسك ؟ يعني الناس اللي بتعجبي بتفكيرهم او بتحبي مواضيعهم ؟

10- اية رأيك ف تدريس الثقافة الجنسية ف المدارس ؟ وشايفة دة صج ولا لا ؟ ولو صح ، فهيتناسب مع بيئتنا ؟ 

11- بتخافي من اية ؟ ، " صفات " ؟ ، يعني غدر ، خيانة ، كراهية ....

12- اية اكتر موقف زعلتي فية ف حياتك ؟ وحسيتي انو ممكن يجرالك حاجة مثلا ؟

13- اية رأيك ف الناس اللي بلادهم منيلة بستين الف نيلة ، وموراهمش غير مصر  ماسكين ف سيرتها ، رغم ان بلدهم العن مليون مرة ؟

14- تعملي اية لو خطيبك او جوزك ماشي معاكي ف الشارع وعنية لمعت كدة ع بنت او واحدة تانية ؟ او عاكسها مثلا ؟


15- قولي حاليا اية اللي بيدور ف ذهنك ؟

جاوبي عشان اكمللللللللل 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *تعالي يا اخت نيفين  قوليلي :
> 
> اولا : الف سلامه عليك انشالله القطه السوده يارب
> وانت لا :smile01
> ...




تم بحمد الله تعالي اجابه

وماله يا سيدي كمل والحق وقتك هههههههه :boxing:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تم بحمد الله تعالي اجابه
> 
> وماله يا سيدي كمل والحق وقتك هههههههه :boxing:


*
حلوة الاجابات وبستمتع وانا بقراها
شوية شجن ع شوية ضحك 
هبأة استعين بيكي تسليني ف اوقات مانا زهقان 
ــ

شوية واكتب ربعوميت سؤال تاني :smile01*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> حلوة الاجابات وبستمتع وانا بقراها
> شوية شجن ع شوية ضحك
> هبأة استعين بيكي تسليني ف اوقات مانا زهقان
> ...



الحياة كدا شويه نكد وشويه فرح
ولازم تتعاش في الحالتين
ومفيش شئ بيفضل علي حاله بقي

تستعين بيا:thnk0001:
دا علي اساس اني احسن من قرطاس لب ولا ايه :smile01

انشالله 1000
احنا قدها ياولدي
براحتك خالص
كله هايترد والدنيا سلف ودين بقي :boxing:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الحياة كدا شويه نكد وشويه فرح
> ولازم تتعاش في الحالتين
> ومفيش شئ بيفضل علي حاله بقي
> 
> ...



*احسن بكتييييييير من قرطاس لب :smile01
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

ماشي يا كيرو

تشكر يا حج


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 مارس 2012)

كيرو

بما ان لولو رجعت بالسلامه
فهي اللي هتكمل دورها عادي معاك 
وهتبدأ اسئله من انهارده لو تحب



اتمنالك حلقه ممتعه

واكيد لنا لقاء اخر من بدايته
الايام جايه كتير

وميرسي كتير علي وجودك معايا





بت يا لولو اتوصي بكيرو بقي
مع اني واثقه انك مش محتاجه توصيه خالص
ههههههههههههههه


سلام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*ايه الحوار الخرمنت ده اللي مش عارفين مين مع مين 
ولا فاهمين يعملوا ايه 
ما ترسوا علي حل يا جداعان
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

اكيد مش محتاجه توصيه:smile01
كيرو ده حبيب الملايين ههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

*انا بأة منسحب 

ممكن تختاري اتنين تاني خالص يا نيفين
كنت سعيد بالحوار معاكي وبإجاباتك 
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *انا بأة منسحب
> 
> ممكن تختاري اتنين تاني خالص يا نيفين
> كنت سعيد بالحوار معاكي وبإجاباتك
> ...


انت سالتني بس انا مش سالت
هتهرب فين يعني
وكمان سالت نفين  ومش عاوز تتسال
لو مش عايزني اسالك انسحب انا وخلي نفين تسالك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايه الحوار الخرمنت ده اللي مش عارفين مين مع مين
> ولا فاهمين يعملوا ايه
> ما ترسوا علي حل يا جداعان
> *​



*طالع وسايبهالك مخضرة ياخويا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طالع وسايبهالك مخضرة ياخويا *



* طارحه ايه طيب ؟
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طارحه ايه طيب ؟
> *​



*بتنجان مخلل* :smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *بتنجان مخلل* :smile01


* الله يسهلك 
بحبه مقلي وعليه دقه :smile01
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الله يسهلك
> بحبه مقلي وعليه دقه :smile01
> *​



*والله وانا كمان
و بس عشان انا بفضل باليومين مباكلش وممكن اكلك هنا* :smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2012)

*يلا يا نيفووو حددى مين هيسأل مين بقى*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلا يا نيفووو حددى مين هيسأل مين بقى*


*
يالهوي دة انا كنت زي الهم ع القلب
لو اعرفك انك هتفرحي كدة كنت انسحبت من وانا ف الاعدادية
ههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

شوفي هتنزلي مين معايه يا نفين  ونبدا الموضوع من اول وجديد
او شوفي حد تاني ..زي ما تحبي
خليكي من الناس المغروره دي:smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> يالهوي دة انا كنت زي الهم ع القلب
> لو اعرفك انك هتفرحي كدة كنت انسحبت من وانا ف الاعدادية
> ههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههه لا بالامانه مش ده قصدى خالص:vava:
وعارفه انك زكى كفايه علشان تفهم انا اقصد ايه :act31:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا بالامانه مش ده قصدى خالص:vava:
> وعارفه انك زكى كفايه علشان تفهم انا اقصد ايه :act31:*



*مانا عارف انو مش قصدك
هو انا لو عارف انو قصدك كنت رديت بهزار ؟
انتي عارفاني قلبي اسود م السواد
هههههههههههههه

اة اعتقد اني فاهم قصدك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *والله وانا كمان
> و بس عشان انا بفضل باليومين مباكلش وممكن اكلك هنا* :smile01



*يا ضنايا يبني 
نبعتلك شندوشت تتقوت بيه لحد ما تروح 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا ضنايا يبني
> نبعتلك شندوشت تتقوت بيه لحد ما تروح
> *​



*اتقاوت ؟؟؟!!
تصدق قفلتني م الاكل والمكتب والمنتدى ومنك وم الدنيا كلها
انا مروح يابني 
ومتكلمنيش تاني :nunu0000:
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *اتقاوت ؟؟؟!!
> تصدق قفلتني م الاكل والمكتب والمنتدى ومنك وم الدنيا كلها
> انا مروح يابني
> ومتكلمنيش تاني :nunu0000:
> ههههههههههههههه*



* مش عاجباك تتقوت 

خلاص 
اسند قلبك لحد ما الاكل يجي 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مش عاجباك تتقوت
> 
> خلاص
> اسند قلبك لحد ما الاكل يجي
> *​


*

قولتلك قبل كدة 
انك حنييييييييين *

*استنى رايح فين ؟
الرد مخلصش
ناقص : 

" هههههههههههههههههههه " ـــ

عشان الــ " ههههههههه " ، هي اللي هتفهمك وتفهم الناس اني بهزر *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> قولتلك قبل كدة
> انك حنييييييييين *
> ...




*طب خد الرد الكوكتيل ده 
:smile01
:nunu0000:

:budo:

خلي كل واحد يفهم ما بداله هههه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

اهلا بيكم يا اغلي اعضاء 
في اجمل منتدي علي الساحه
منتدي الكنيسه العربيه

طبعا الموضوع نام الفتره اللي فاتت دي 
بسبب الاحداث اللي مرت بينا واغلبنا عارفها
بنتمني من رب المجد ان يعدي الفتره الجايه بسلام وامان
علي بلدنا مصر وعلي كل شعبه
امين


رجعتلكم من تاني من بعد طول غياب
ومعايا عضوين جدد
هما مش جدد قوي يعني
هما شاركوا قبل كدا في الموضوع
بس كل عضو منهم كان مع شريك اخر

نبدا كلامنا بعضونا ادم
هو غني علي التعريف 
من يوم دخوله المنتدي وبعث فيه روح المرح
معروف عنه خفه الظل وروحه الجميله
في كل مواضيعه ومشاركاته وبين اصدقائه
اللي انا بعتز حقيقي اني واحده منهم

مش هاكتر في الكلام ليتغير عليا
ومش اعرف اغلس عليه بعد كدا
هههههههههههه

وحواء بقي
مش اقولكم
المرح وخفه الظل والجدعنه
بنت بلد بصحيح
شقيه ولذيذه

اكيد الاغلبيه عرفت بتكلم علي مين


ايون هما دول صح

ادم ------------> عبود عبده عبود
حواء ------------>  rania79

دي بقي مش زي اي معركه فاتت
تابعوا وانتوا تعرفوا السبب
هههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

*يا لهوي يا لهوي علي اللقاء التاريخي

وانا لما شوفتك قولت اناي دونا تهشك 
اتاريكي جايبه الجهابز 

لا انا كده عتابع  
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

*نهارك طيييييين*
*عملتيها يا نيفيييين ؟؟*
*وانا باقول مالها بتجر ناعم م الصبح لية تتييى ؟؟*
*خلى رئيسة العصابة هى اللى تبدأ أسئلة ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا لهوي يا لهوي علي اللقاء التاريخي
> 
> وانا لما شوفتك قولت اناي دونا تهشك
> اتاريكي جايبه الجهابز
> ...



ايون لقاء الجبابره والعملاقه


لا دون بتهشني من مواضيع الجيران
مع اني مش كنت بعمل حاجه :ranting:

لكن دا موضوعي بقي
 فتك كير :smil12:

منور


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

*تيك كير ازاي يعني 
انتي بتهددي دونا 

متنسيش انها الشاويش 
حيث كده 
دونا بعد الصفا والنتباه 
عندما تكوني  جاهزه هشي 

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نهارك طيييييين*
> *عملتيها يا نيفيييين ؟؟*
> *وانا باقول مالها بتجر ناعم م الصبح لية تتييى ؟؟*
> *خلى رئيسة العصابة هى اللى تبدأ أسئلة ...*



هههههههههههههههههه
ان كيدهن عظيم يا صديقي :smil12:

لا نظام الموضوع ادم الاول
جهزلها بقي كام سؤال كدا تتسلي بيهم
لحد ما اشوفها فطسانه فين دي


المهم انت مش محتاج توصيه ماسي:t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

*لالالالالالالالا*
*معلش اكسرى النظام المردة دى وخليها عليكى*
*هى تبدا عشان اعرف أنتقم*
*دى مالهاش امان*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تيك كير ازاي يعني
> انتي بتهددي دونا
> 
> متنسيش انها الشاويش
> ...



عياد
بكل قوة وفخر واعتزاز 


بقولك
























هش من هنا هههههههههههههههه
موضوعي بقي :beee:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

*ما تهشش ياعياد ...*
*دول عايزين يستفردوا بيا* ...
*وبعدين انا مش قلت بكرة ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا*
> *معلش اكسرى النظام المردة دى وخليها عليكى*
> *هى تبدا عشان اعرف أنتقم*
> *دى مالهاش امان*




هههههههههههههههه

مش لما اشوفها فين الاول
البت سمعت الخبر وفطست يا معلم علي طول
مش باين منها اي معالم


بت ياروني كنتي طيبه بجد :smil12:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

*لاهُم عليك برونى ومن معها ...لاهُم رد كيدهن فى نحورهن ..*
*لاهُم خذ الكيد ودع لى النووووون *


----------



## white.angel (5 مايو 2012)

*WOW*
*عبود ورانيا *
*هروح اجيب الموز والسودانى *
*من موضوع معتصم وثائر .. واجى اتابع هنا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لاهُم عليك برونى ومن معها ...لاهُم رد كيدهن فى نحورهن ..*
> *لاهُم خذ الكيد ودع لى النووووون *




انت بتدعي علينا من اولها يا عبود

ماسي ماسي خليك فاكر انك اللي بدأت
ماسي يا ولدي

مش هاسيح اكتر من كدا انا


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *WOW*
> *عبود ورانيا *
> *هروح اجيب الموز والسودانى *
> *من موضوع معتصم وثائر .. واجى اتابع هنا*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومش تنسي اللب والفشار والنبي :t33:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ومش تنسي اللب والفشار والنبي :t33:


 
*ههههههههههههه كنت هائولها هههههههههه*


----------



## rania79 (5 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
اشطات بالمربات
دة انت هتظبط ع ايدى ياعوبد
هههههههههههههه
اوكا ياهارتى همخمخ لعوبد كدة وانزل بطقم الاسئلة اللى من الفرن بعد منتصف ليل دمنهور
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (5 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اهلا بيكم يا اغلي اعضاء
> في اجمل منتدي علي الساحه
> منتدي الكنيسه العربيه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه ايون تابعونا 
بس اللى اقل من 18 سنة مش يتابعنا :smil13:

عشان الدم هيغطى المنطقة:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

*






لزوم التسالي

ايوه حاجه ساقعه بيبس
اروي عطشك يا حران 





*​


----------



## rania79 (5 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نهارك طيييييين*
> *عملتيها يا نيفيييين ؟؟*
> *وانا باقول مالها بتجر ناعم م الصبح لية تتييى ؟؟*
> *خلى رئيسة العصابة هى اللى تبدأ أسئلة ...*


ههههههههههههههه تصدق ياعوبد كل يوم بتكبر ف نظرى 
.اصيل يابو احمد والنعمة ههههههههههه
استنظرنى بقة اضرباللك كابتشينو وارجعاللك
نهايينها نيها نوهة:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (5 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لاهُم عليك برونى ومن معها ...لاهُم رد كيدهن فى نحورهن ..*
> *لاهُم خذ الكيد ودع لى النووووون *


بتدعى علينا بالنحوى اللى طول عمرى بسقط فية ياواد
هههههههههههههههه
ادعى ادعى ولا يهزنا من دعاء ولا من سناء:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (5 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *WOW*
> *عبود ورانيا *
> *هروح اجيب الموز والسودانى *
> *من موضوع معتصم وثائر .. واجى اتابع هنا*​


ههههههههههههه من موضوع مين؟
المهم يكون الموز والسودانى دول حلالالالالالال يهارتى
:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (5 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اية ياعم دة فين الكاجو والبندق
ههههههههههههههه
فلة ياعياد
صاحب واجب يامعلمى:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اية ياعم دة فين الكاجو والبندق
> ههههههههههههههه
> فلة ياعياد
> صاحب واجب يامعلمى:t33::t33::t33:



* ميغلوش عليكي يا كبيره :smil12:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2012)

بت يا روني اتوصي بالراجل دا بقي
وانت عارفه هتعملي ايه بالظبط
مش محتاجه توصيه مني يعني

لازم نوجب معاها ونوريله شغل نون النسواه بيعمل ايه
ههههههههههههههههه
ولو حصلك حاجه يا قلبي بعد كدا منه
ولا اعرفك ماشي
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> اشطات بالمربات
> دة انت هتظبط ع ايدى ياعوبد
> ​​


​*تظبطينى دة اية يا ست أنتى ...مش قد تظبيطتى أنتى ...*
*مابيعرفش يظبطنى غير الحاج محمد الحلاق ...*​


> هههههههههههههه
> اوكا ياهارتى همخمخ لعوبد كدة وانزل بطقم الاسئلة اللى من الفرن بعد *منتصف ليل دمنهور*
> ههههههههههههههههه


​
* نحن لا يَهُزُنا ولا يَهُمُنا ...*
*وننتقل الآن الى إذعة خارجية من أستاذ بوَرسَعيَد ...*
*الى حوار الدم ... *​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لاهُم عليك برونى ومن معها ...لاهُم رد كيدهن فى نحورهن ..*
> *لاهُم خذ الكيد ودع لى النووووون *



هههههههههههه...نحوي وكيميا ..يا حلاوه ياحلوه.....
هُن اريد  و  أريد هُن  
وليسقط علي المتغاظين كيدهُن 
ويسقط الرقه فى نحورهُن 
تسجيل متابعه لكوميديان القعده المتر ابو العبابيد ..لمؤخذه يامتر ..احنا رجاله زي بعض..انصفني تنصف ​


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ميغلوش عليكي يا كبيره :smil12:
> *​


يسلمو ياحسين يا صاحبى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *تظبطينى دة اية يا ست أنتى ...مش قد تظبيطتى أنتى ...*
> *مابيعرفش يظبطنى غير الحاج محمد الحلاق ...*​
> * نحن لا يَهُزُنا ولا يَهُمُنا ...*
> ...




هههههههههههههههه بطلو كدب بقة قال يعنى انت بتحلق:t33::t33::t33:
ماشى ياعوبد
بينا ع الاستاد وانزلى فارس لفارس ف الميدان
هههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههههه...نحوي وكيميا ..يا حلاوه ياحلوه.....
> هُن اريد  و  أريد هُن
> وليسقط علي المتغاظين كيدهُن
> ويسقط الرقه فى نحورهُن
> تسجيل متابعه لكوميديان القعده المتر ابو العبابيد ..لمؤخذه يامتر ..احنا رجاله زي بعض..انصفني تنصف ​




هههههههههههههههههه حلوة هن دى
وياعم فكك من عوبد ناو
انا لسة موجبة معاك بتويبك القصيدة اهو
بيع عبود بقة ماشى؟
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بت يا روني اتوصي بالراجل دا بقي
> وانت عارفه هتعملي ايه بالظبط
> مش محتاجه توصيه مني يعني
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه حاضر يامعلمتى هروقللك الضحية ع الاخر
دة عوبد دة محبوب الشعب الليبى كلو:t33::t33:
واية يابت البيعية الوقتى دى:ranting:
مش ينفع كدة يا ابتسام دة احنا نون زى بعضينا حتى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

بقى لك تلات ايام بتطقى حنك ع الفاضى ...
انزلى بالأسئلة يا أزهار .....


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

ناو بقة ندخل ف الجد
 وجامبو يتحدى رامبو
ورامبو هيتقطع اهووووو
 ههههههههههههههههههه
 

 تعاللى بقة ياعوبد وادخل برجللك الشمين اللى الساحة


 نبدا بقة
 بتحب عبود ياعوبد؟  ولا عايز لتر سولار؟ قول قول انا سدادة ياراجل هههههههههههههههههههههه
 اكتر حاجة كارها ف روحك اية ولية؟
 وطبعا اكتر حاجة بتحبها ف روحك اية ولية برضة؟
 
 قولى ياعوبد اية هى امنيتك  الكبرى؟ واماننيك الصغرى؟
كملنى عن عبود الاب.....

بتحب الاطفال؟ ولا بتخنق من زنهم؟:a82:
بتعامل اولادك اازى؟؟؟؟؟؟ وياترى انت اب عصرى ولا كسفنا مع الاجيال الصاعدة الواعدة؟:t33::t33::t33:

اكتر سن كنت حابو ف عمر اولادك كان اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وارخم سن فيهم اية هو؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومين اللى واخد صفات عبود من اولادك؟؟؟؟؟؟
واحكى لينا مواقف معاهم  سوا مواقف غم ولا كويسة هههههههههههه


كفاية دول عليك
لانى بنام ع الماوس اساسا
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> بقى لك تلات ايام بتطقى حنك ع الفاضى ...
> انزلى بالأسئلة يا أزهار .....


ازهار""""""؟ مين
انا صباح:smil13:
النمرة غلط يا عماد
ههههههههههههههههه
نزلنا اهو باول قطفة من الاسئلة وبكرة هكمل عليك
:t33::t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

انا جاي وقولت الحرب العالميه التالته قامت في الموضوع

الاقي الجو بيس كدا


لالالالالالالالالالا
فين الشغل يابت ياروني
عاوزين
الدم الاخضر يغطي الدم الازرق

ولعيها بقي 

عاوز اتفرج انا الله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 مايو 2012)

يالا يا صباح
عايزين دم عايزين الناس تتلم ههههههههههه
عايزن عبود يطلع من هووون و هو ناسى إن فى الدنيا نووون هههههههههههه
متاااابعاااااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

*نشوف الأسئلة بتاعة صباح ...*



> نبدا بقة





> بتحب عبود ياعوبد؟ ولا عايز لترسولار؟ قول قول انا *سدادة* ياراجلهههههههههههههههههههههه


*ما انا عارف انك "سَداَدة" وفِلة كبيرة كمان ...ولسة بيخلعوكى من فم القزازة بالتوربيشون ...*
*ابعدى عنى بريحة الجاز اللى طالعة من شعرك تييى ....*
*ميت مرة أقولك فيه حاجة أسمها شامبوهات ...أتمندوا بقى ...*



> اكتر حاجة كارها ف روحك اية


*إنى عرفتك ...*


> ولية؟


*أتخدعت فيكى بادئ الأمر وأفتكرتك يا ما هونا يا ما هوناك ...*


> وطبعا اكتر حاجة بتحبها ف روحك اية


*أنى عبود ...وكفى *


> وليةبرضة؟


*لأنى حاسس ان ما فيش منى أتنين !!*


> قولى ياعوبد اية هى امنيتك *الكبرى*؟واماننيك *الصغرى*؟


*أوشوا هادا ؟؟ ...*
*نشرة الأخبار الجوية ؟*
*على العموم الأمنية الصغرى مشمس ( نهاراً ) ...*
*والأمنية الكبرى دافئ وحنين بالصلاة ع النبى...( ليلاً ) !!*



> كملنى عن عبود *الاب*.....


*لأ الأب أسمه عبده ان شاء الله *


> *بتحب الاطفال؟*


 *مدخل مش لطيف حاسس ان فيه تدبيسة كدة وشامم ريحة مقدمات غير مطمئنة *


> *ولا بتتخنق من زنهم؟*


*آآآآآآآآه شفتى بقى ...مش باقولك  مقدمات غير مطمئنة ؟*
*لو عيال رزلة خليهم مع أبوهم ...لو كنتى ناوية على سينما ...*
*ولو ناوية على " الحديكة الدولية " ممكن تجيبيهم معاكى يلعبوا فى المراجيح ويزنوا مع نفسيهم ...*



> بتعامل اولادك اازى؟؟؟؟؟


*باعامل الواد على أساس أنه كبير ...*
*وباعامل البنت على أساس أنها صديقتى ...*
*والأتنين بيحكوا لى كل حاجة ...*


> وياترى انت *اب عصرى* ولا *كسفنا*مع الاجيال الصاعدة الواعدة؟


*لأ ..مش هسكفك يا صباح ..."عصرى" و "مغربى" مع الولاد ...*
*وعِشاوى مع أمهم ايام ما كانت على ذمتى ...*
*يعنى والله ما " باجصر " مع الكُل ...طال عمرى ...*


> اكتر سن كنت حابو ف عمر اولادك كاناية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*كل سن وله حلاوته ...*



> وارخم سن فيهم اية هو؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *كل سن وله رخامته ...*


> *ومين اللى واخد صفات عبود من اولادك؟؟؟؟؟*


*والولد واخد منى تكبير الدماغ **...*
*البنت واخدة منى خفة الدم ...ومن امها خمسين جنيه سلف*



> واحكى لينا مواقف معاهم سواء مواقف غم ولا كويسة


*موقف مع البنت حصل ..كنت راجع من الشغل لمحت البنت واقفة مع ولد ( كنت أعرف الولد وهى حكيالى عنه طبعاً ) بس ما كانش نازل لى من زور وبخبرتى عارف انه ولد مش مستقر عاطفياً ..لكن انا سايبها تخوض تجربتها للآخر مع ملاحظة منى عن قرب ورصد للتحركات بدون ما تشعر هى ...*
*بمنتهى البساطة نزلت من العربية وسلمت عليهم هما الأتنين ..عاملين اية كويسين ؟...الواد هر فى بنطلونه خاصة انه كان معايا عمال فى العربية متهيألى هو فكر انى هضربه ...*
*طبعا أنتهى المشهد الغرامى ...ههههههههه ...*
*وروحت البنت قدامى وانا سلمت على الواد عادى جدا ومشيت ... *
*لكن بعد فترة أكتشفت البنت ان الولد ده فعلا غير مستقر عاطفيا - زى ما قلت لها - وقطعت علاقتها بيه نهائى وبلغتنى ...*



> كفاية دول عليك





> لانى بنام ع الماوس اساسا


*معلوماتى انك بتفرشى ما بين البوتجاز والتلاجة وتنامى ...!!*
*هى تتيى الأسئلة ؟ ..*
*مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الإهانة يعنى ؟*
*المرة الجاية تنزلى الأسئلة مع طقم الخوشاف اللى انتى عايناه فى النيش للضيوف *
*هيجى لك أعز منى يا صباح ؟؟؟:new8:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ازهار""""""؟ مين
> انا صباح:smil13:
> النمرة غلط يا عماد
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*يابيهة مش قلت لك تلمى الدودة وبس*
*مين قالك تقطفى ياصباااح ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

بت ياروني عبود اتهرب من بعض الاسئله 
شوفي شغالك



وعبود خلي بالك اسئله روني
تشبيه الان الهدوء اللي بيسبق العاصفه

الهم اجعلني من مهدئيين النفوس دائما
امين
هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*قلبى معاك يا عبود
قلبى معااااااااااااااااك ياغالى خد بالك من نفسك كويس

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بت ياروني عبود اتهرب من بعض الاسئله
> شوفي شغالك


 *فين الأجابات اللى اتهربت منها تييى ؟؟:act19:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

*قررنا نحن ابو عياد 
سحب اللب والسوداني والازوزه من الموضوع 
لان الاسئله طلعت فستك *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2012)

*لا يا جماعه مينفعش الكلام ده 
ده لقاء سحاب
يعنى عاوزين سيوووول تغرق الموضوع وصاحبته *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قررنا نحن ابو عياد *​
> *سحب اللب والسوداني والازوزه من الموضوع *
> *لان الاسئله طلعت فستك *​


*استنى ياعياد فيه خوشاف نازل ولسة صباح هتعمل لنا حلة محشى مش تقلق ...*
*وا لاأوصيها على بطاية ؟؟؟ هههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2012)

منورين 

عبود ورانيا

ربنا يقويكم ههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا معاك يا اخويا عبود متخفش دول جنس لطيف مش بيعطو  جنس لطيف جدا وحنين
> انتا طبتبطب على رونى وانا
> اطبطب على نوفى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




سوري سمير ممكن توضح قصدك هنا

عبود وروني قالوا في كلامهم تظبيط ( تطبطيني )
 مش يطبطب 

ركز في كلامه لو سمحت وبلاش كلام مالهوش معني
حتي لو بالهزار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سوري سمير ممكن توضح قصدك هنا
> 
> عبود وروني قالوا في كلامهم تظبيط ( تطبطيني )
> مش يطبطب
> ...


 *مش يقصد هو كتبها غلط وقراها غلط ..والا هسحب رونى من هنا ونروح نكمل فى أى توبيك تانى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

حد يروح يصحي البت روني

كفاياها نوم بقي


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

*اوك سورى اتخبط فى الكلام انا متاسف جدااااااااا
وارجو حذف جميع ماشركتى من الموضوع دا حتى لا ازعجكم مرة اخرة
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اوك سورى اتخبط فى الكلام انا متاسف جدااااااااا
> وارجو حذف جميع ماشركتى من الموضوع دا حتى لا ازعجكم مرة اخرة
> *​




مفيش داعي للاسف بين الاخوات
ولا لحذف اي المشاركات 
ولكن ارجوا من حضرتك
انك تختار الكلمات المناسبه للهزار

ودايما مرحب بيك ومنورنا فياي موضوع
سلام يسوع معاك


----------



## grges monir (6 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش داعي للاسف بين الاخوات
> ولا لحذف اي المشاركات
> ولكن ارجوا من حضرتك
> انك تختار الكلمات المناسبه للهزار
> ...


كنتى مستنى اشوف دم ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش داعي للاسف بين الاخوات
> ولا لحذف اي المشاركات
> ولكن ارجوا من حضرتك
> انك تختار الكلمات المناسبه للهزار
> ...


*اوك موافق بس اتمنى حذفها 
والمرة اللى جاية اخد بالى عن الاول
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2012)

*خلاص يا سمير الموضوع انتهى 
المشاركات اللى استحقت الحذف اتحذفت 
كفايه بقى  خروج عن الموضوع علشان محدش يتضايق منك*


----------



## Samir poet (6 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا سمير الموضوع انتهى
> المشاركات اللى استحقت الحذف اتحذفت
> كفايه بقى  خروج عن الموضوع علشان محدش يتضايق منك*


*اووووووك
شكران ليكى ومستنين اصحاب الموضوع يكملو
موضعهم
*







​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

ابداع جدا المشهد دا ..
أنصفتنا ..الهي وانتا جاهي تفيحنا تمان وتمان فى تل النسوان..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

اضرب يا متر عبوووود ..
اريهم هؤلاء الفتيات المتفذلكات كيف تكون التحديات وأننا الرجال من اخترعنا الفكاهات 
وانهن المقلدون والمقلدات الكبيرات منهن والصغيرات ..المديرات منهن والموظفات الطالبات منهن والمدرسات..
دقوا طبول الأنتصار ..ولمن مازال علي تحيده ندعو له ونطلب منه الأستغفار ..فلا داعي الان للأنكار ..انكن بجوار جحفل الضحك عبود المستشار ..كبعض صبيه صغار ..يجهلوا طعم الهزار..لانهم لم يشتروا من عياد البيبثي ولم ينفعوا اللي واقئف علي باب السيما يبيع فشار..

​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الإهانة يعنى ؟*



متهيقلي قريتي الجملة تي قبل كدة بس في موضوع تاني :thnk0001:

ماا علينااا منورين .. 

مش هوصيكي بقي يااا رنيااا :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> متهيقلي قريتي الجملة تي قبل كدة بس في موضوع تاني :thnk0001:
> 
> ماا علينااا منورين ..
> 
> مش هوصيكي بقي يااا رنيااا :smile01


*دى جملتى تريد مارك يافيبى ....:t23:*
*علم من أعلام نهضة مصر :bud:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة هن دى
> وياعم فكك من عوبد ناو
> انا لسة موجبة معاك بتويبك القصيدة اهو
> بيع عبود بقة ماشى؟
> :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:


ايتها ال"RANIA"ان كنتي جئتي راشيه..
فكم اهلك الله قبلا من طاغيه..
وان جئتي داعيه
فلقد ضربكم عبود الضربه القاضيه..
ومهما كانت أستغاثتكن 
فلن يجيب أحدا لمناديا 
فنعدو لكي بالهدايه
والأنسحاب من النوبيك 
كأنسحاب غمامه من سماء صافيه
ولا تأخذي غمامتي هجوا 
فالغمامة بالغيث أتيه
لكنها أتية علي جنسك فقط 
وعلينا تأتي كلعنات ليس لها محصيا 
::::::::
ايتها ال"RANIA"
طلبك...



مرفوض مرفوض مرفوض

فمهما حدث ..لن اتخلي عن القائد عبود

فهو غيركن للفكاهة فى دمه وجود

اما حضراتكن ..عذرا..فالغدر فيكن موجود..

فأن وقفت معكي اليوم..

فغدا أعلم اني ...

مطرود مطرود مطرود​
وأن كنتي فى الفكاهة حَبه

فعبودنا فى الفكاهة العنقود ..

وأنتن تأخذن منه البسمه..

ونحن نأخذ منكن النكران والجحود..

وعذرا أود اخبارك 

ان سي السيد بعبود يعود

وحتما نحن المنكرين 

سيأتي يوما ونسود 

ونطبق عليكن حد التمرد 

ونذيقكن من أنواع الغيظ ما لم يكن فى تاريخكن معهود

::::::::::::

عبود وأن كنت فى زمانك الأوحدا

فأعلم أنه منصور من بك أقتدي..

وأعلم انك تحت ضروسهن 

صخرا جلمدا..

لن يستطيعوا طحنك ابدا ..

وأن أمنوا برب محمدا 

فعلي طريق فكاهتك نسير 

وبايعناك كوميديان المنتدي

ويا كل أمرأة ..أن صرتن ضده جموع

فعبود حتما يراكموا مفردا 

سيطعن فى قلوبكن الغيظ 

ولن تجدوا من سخريته بكم منجدا 

فكورنه ازرق  بالعرق يكافح..

وخضاركن سيضيع سُدي 

وكقول من المجالمه أقول 

فكاهية انتي يا "RANYA"

ولكني لعبود مناهضا 

ولن اغير فى ذلك مبدأ 

الشر بره وأبعدا 

فيا لغبط قلبي بعبدواِ

صار عليكن مُنَكِدا َ

"RANYA" 

وان زللتيني بموضوع القصيده

فها أنا لجميلك جاهدا 

ولن أبالي ابدا بخضارك..

فالأزرق عبودا لي محاميا 

وبالحق يقضي وبالحق قضي 

وأعلمي سيدتي "RANYA"

أنكي وأن مع كل النساء اتحدتي

فعبود يراكما شعبا متباعدا

ونحن الرجال أعلناها حربا 

والمستشار لزي النصر ارتدي

وها نحن بهزيمتكن فخورين

وبباقي الجولات ستأتي البينة علي من أعتدي

فهيا لميدان الحرب أمضي 

وأعلمي ان كلنا لعبود مساندا 

ومن مات فى تحدي المرأه 

فهو شهيدا فى سبيل الحق مجاهدا 

وبسيف الكلم ندحركم 

الا من تاب ورجع وصار عن كرهنا معرضا 

ونحن سنمن عليهن بمعسول الكلمات 

ونكون لهن فى اعمال البيت مساعدا 

اما من اتبع طريق "RANYA"

فبالمطبخ اسفل الثلاجه لها المرقدا

ومن ضحك لعبود فى فكاهه 

فله فى نصيبهن قلبا حاقدا 

فأحذروا منهن جميل ملامح 

ولا تقربوهم فداخلهم وحش مستأسدا 

ومنهن من حاولت تقطيعي 

ولكني من فتكها جريت مستنجدا 

ولكن المبدأ احياني 

ولعبود أنا بعد ضلالي عائدا 

فلن يغريني فيكي جميلك علي شخصي

ولن أكون معكي متفاوضا

فالرد القاطع ارسله 

عذرا فأنا رجل 

وضد رجل لن أكون معاهدا 

فطلبك سيدتي مرفوض

ومشاركتك عندي بمثابة صوت ليس له صدي

:::::::::::::::::::

اوعي تفهميني صح يا رانيا 

انا بهزر والنعمه 

لما موضوع القصيده والمسابئه يخلص..

هقلك اني مش كنت بهزر وكنت بتكلم جد 
ههههههههه

وهحط جلبيتي فى سناني واجي خوفا من لطشة تقييم سالب يمنحه
 لكي خضارك فتردي نقاط عضويتي متخاذله متراجعه مئات النقاط للخلف
::::::::::
متابع جدا لعبود بس اي حد تاني نوووو
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

*اية ياعم بداااااااية ...طلاقى هيكون على ايديك كدة ...*
*وبعدين مال مشاركتك بالعرض كدة لية ؟؟...على ما أمشى وراها*
*ألاقى نفسى فى الحمام ....*
*بس قصيدة ( شتيتة ) يا ِولد ...*


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
فضحنتى ف وسط اصدقائى ياعوبد وسيحت باسمى
ومالو ياعم
قابل منى بقة
ويخويا بلاش تهريج ورد ع الاسئلة كما قال الكتاب
الكاميرا بتصور
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> فضحنتى ف وسط اصدقائى ياعوبد وسيحت باسمى
> ومالو ياعم
> قابل منى بقة
> ...


 *هننصب ؟؟؟*
*فين السؤال اللى مارتديتش عليه ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مايو 2012)

احنا هنقعد نهزر بقي ولا ايه


فين يابت الاسئله 
كدا فضلك يومين ولسه مش دخلي في الغويض خالص
وعمالين نقوم الدنيا ونقول هتبقي معركه دم للركب 
وكله هايبقي هش ونتش ولا ايه

هتشميتي فينا الاعداء كدا

انزل يابنتي بطقم اسئله من الف سؤال
اول قطعيه وكمان ساعه 
انزلي بالقطيعه التانيه يجي الفين كدا
واتوووووووووووووووووووووووووصي 

هافضل انصح فيكي كدا
اتعلموها بقي
هههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية ياعم بداااااااية ...طلاقى هيكون على ايديك كدة ...*
> *وبعدين مال مشاركتك بالعرض كدة لية ؟؟...على ما أمشى وراها*
> *ألاقى نفسى فى الحمام ....*
> *بس قصيدة ( شتيتة ) يا ِولد ...*



انا برد فى الفواصل بس ...فى ميدان الحرب بتفرج ..لحسن انا مجرب قبل كدا لما الخضار بتاعهم يطلع علينا,,
فجاي اشمت هنا ...
واكون داعم لحضرتك طبعا..
فتقبلني ثرثار حرب بين الفواصل 

:mus13:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

*يا ست أزهااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
*يا زهرهر ....*
*راحت فين ياخويا الست تييى ؟*


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ايتها ال"RANIA"ان كنتي جئتي راشيه..
> فكم اهلك الله قبلا من طاغيه..
> وان جئتي داعيه
> فلقد ضربكم عبود الضربه القاضيه..
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوووووووووووووتى اية كل دة
دة انت طلعت حكاية يابنى من ورايا
بعتنى ياصلاح عشان عوبد افندى رمش العين
عليا النعمة لخسرك ف المسابقة اساسا
وخالى عوبد ينفعك 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه يامعلمتى نفينو من عيونى
كمان دة لقاء تاريخى جغرافى لن يتكرر ع مستوى المنتديات الافغانية غير كل فين وفين
فلزم امخخ صح
ثم براحتنا بقة ف الاسئلة مش تحددى لينا ايام لو سمحتى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (6 مايو 2012)

قولى ياحج عوبد
 
 اكتر مرحلة ف عمرك مقربة ليك كانت اية؟
 نفسك تعيش كام سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وياترى مين اللى تحبو يكمل معاك حياتك
 ليك انتيخ؟ انتيم يعنى :smile01
 بتؤمن بالصداقة بين الرجل والمراة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 صفة بتكرها ف الست اللى بتعامل معاك؟
 اول حاجة تشدك ف الليدى اية بقة ههههههههههههههه:mus25:
 ضربت مراتك او واحدة ست قبل كدة؟
وبتعمل اية لما واحدة تعصبك وخلالالالالالالاص هتشد ف باروكتك منها؟
ههههههههههههههههههه

واية رايك ف الرجال اللى بتقلب فلوس زوجاتهم؟:thnk0001:
 
 هقوللك صفات توزعها ع ( معارفك من اسرتك)
 حنين اوووى
 مقدرش اعيش من غيرك:new8:
 دة انت خنيق ورزل هههههههههه
 كريم 
 نفسى اشوفك تانى
 كرهت العيلة بسببك هههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

*قرار رقم (2)
قررنا نحن ابو عياد عوده التسالي مره اخري 
يلا فرفشوا 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قرار رقم (2)*​
> *قررنا نحن ابو عياد عوده التسالي مره اخري *
> *يلا فرفشوا *​


*عن أبن تسالى - رضى الله عنه - أنه قال :*
*قال " أبا مقلة "  : عليكم بالكاجوو فأن له وَجَاء ومِلح *
*قالوا ولكن يا " أبا مقلة " قد بلغ منا الجَهَد والكيلو بسبع وتسعون دينار !*
*قال : لا تخافوا ولا تُهِنوا فإن "ابا عياد "  قد سدد*
*رواه عبود فى صحيح التدبيس - باب التسالى - *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عن أبن تسالى - رضى الله عنه - أنه قال :*
> *قال " أبا مقلة "  : عليكم بالكاجوو فأن له وَجَاء ومِلح *
> *قالوا ولكن يا " أبا مقلة " قد بلغ منا الجَهَد والكيلو بسبع وتسعون دينار !*
> *قال : لا تخافوا ولا تُهِنوا فإن "ابا عياد "  قد سدد*
> *رواه عبود فى صحيح التدبيس - باب التسالى - *​



*إِنَّا اعْطَيْنَاكَ الُكَيَزرّ ۞ فَاصْنَعْ سَانْدُوتّشَاتِ وَلَا تَبْخَلُ ۞ ثُمَّ عَلِمْنَاكَ الْمَيْسِرِ فَقَامَرَ وَلَا تَخْسَرُ ۞ مِنْ سُوْرَةِ ايً كَلَامَ فَاضِيْ *​


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مايو 2012)

هو اناا دخلت في حصة نصوص واناا مش واخد بالي والا ايييييية :thnk0001:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هو اناا دخلت في حصة نصوص واناا مش واخد بالي والا ايييييية :thnk0001:


 *أنتى كنتى رايحة فين يا فيبى أصلاً ؟؟*
*حصة الكيميا خلصت ياحبيبتى ...فيه هون عربى ودين *
*وفكاهة مستوى رفيع ...تحبى تحسنى المجموع ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

> *قولى ياحج عوبد*



*ههههههههههه ...مش عارف لية ياصباح كل ما اقرا لك أسئلة باحس بواحدة ( بارشة ) ع الأرض بجلابية البيت وسط الصالة ...*
*ومن قدام منها مصفة ألومنيا فيها ورق كرنب مسلوق وطبق جنب منه فيه التحابيش بتاعى الحشو ..*
*شبت وبقدونس وطماطم وتوم وبصل ...*
*وتاخد ورقاية الكُرنب وتخبطها على حرف المصفى وتحشى وتعصرها فى كف أيديها وتحطها فى الحلة ...*
*وهى بتقول *
قولى يا حج عوبد ...حكى قبل الراجل ماييجى ويطين عيشتى ...



> اكتر مرحلة ف عمرك مقربة ليك كانت اية؟


*المرحلة الأولى عشان أخترت فيها مادة الكيميا *



> نفسك تعيش كام سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*الأعمار بيد الله ..ولكننا عائلة معمرة والحمد لله ..*
*ماعدا جدى لأبى توفى عن عمر يناهز السابعة والثمانون ...*
*ودة الوحيد اللى اتخطف من العيلة *


> وياترى مين اللى تحبو يكمل معاك حياتك


*أى واحدة بنت حلال ...عايزة تعيش ...مش هدقق يعنى أنا نفسى حلوة قوى*


> ليك انتيخ؟ انتيم يعنى


*ايوة أبن خالى وهو فنان تشكيلى ...*
*وميزته أنه بيصدع دماغ أمى كل مرة نتقابل فيها*
*لكن باحبه أكمنه بيشكيلى* 


> بتؤمن بالصداقة بين الرجلوالمراة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*طبعا *


> صفة بتكرها ف الست اللى بتعامل معاك؟


*النكد - الغباااااء *


> اول حاجة تشدك ف الليدى اية بقةههههههههههههههه


*مشيتها -*
*لفتتة راسها على غفلة -  *
*دقة كعب رجليها - *
*طريقة تصفيف شعرها - *
*طريقة تفكيرها - *
*طريقة كلامها ...*
*والباقى من العيب التصريح به عشان الرقابة*


> ضربت مراتك او واحدة ست قبل كدة؟


*ماهى مراتى تبقى واحدة ست !!!*
*أم العيال أكلت منى قلم مرة ....بس قلم " كوريكيت " ...صح يعنى*


> وبتعمل اية لما واحدة تعصبك وخلالالالالالالاص هتشد ف باروكتك منها؟ههههههههههههههههههه


*انتى عارفة ان المحور الصحراوى شاقق عندى من فوق وما بلبسش بواريك*
*اللى بتعصبنى باقوم من قدامها أو ممكن أكسر عصاية الفتيس فى العربية  ...*
*حصلت مرة*


> واية رايك ف الرجال اللى بتقلب فلوس زوجاتهم؟


*مش رجالة أصلاً ...*


> هقوللك صفات توزعها ع ( معارفك من اسرتك)





> حنين اوووى -


*أخويا الكبير *



> مقدرش اعيش من غيرك


*مافيش حد ما بيقدرش يعيش من غير حد - لكن مجازاً - أمى *



> دة انت خنيق ورزلهههههههههه


*أخويا الكبير برضه - عنده الصفتين الحنية والرزالة *


> كريم


*أنا *


> نفسى اشوفك تانى


*ابويا الله يرحمه *
*- وواحد من برة العيلة ( الله يرحمه برضه ) عشان أقوله أنا سامحتك *


> كرهت العيلة بسببك ههههههههه


*أبن خالتى *
*دى الأسئلة ؟؟*
*فين طقم الخوشاف يا صباح ؟*


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه جلايبة وحلة المونيا*
* كدة انت ضربت صورتى بمفك *

* وبما انى بنت بلد وصاحبة اصحابى:new8:*
* اخبط دى محشى اهو 
وكمان حلة صلصة عشان لو عطشت يعنى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


*




*


*وبعد مدلعتك بحلتين المحشى والصلصة:smile01*
*قولى بقة ياعوبد*
*لية ع طول حاطط صور ف توقيعك ولا الصورة الرمزية عن الاسود والنمور*
*لية مش بتحط صور دينة مثلا*
*واشمعنى بتحب الاسود*
*هل انت عدوانى؟*
*اكيد ميلوللك واهدافك شريرة*
*:59::59:


وياترى انت تبع مقولة ( قلب الرجل معدتة)
طفس ف الاكل يعنى من الاخر؟
هههههههههههههههههه

بتعرف تطبخ؟


لو معزوم عند ناس و لاقيت الاكل مش عجبك ومحروق ومنيل هتكمل اكل عشان مش تحرج الناس ولا تسيح وتقول رايك؟

لو ف مطعم شيك ومع ناس اخر شياكة وبعد ماكلتو صممت انك اللى تدفع الشيك وفجاءة  لاقيت  مش معاك فلوس**:59:**


تعمل اية لو بعد مكونت علاقة صداقة او حب عن طريق النت
واكتشفت بعد كل دة انها طلعت (مراتك الاولى):59:


لو نازل من بيتكم وضارب كالونيا:smile01 ومتروق وفجاءة ام عيلاء جارتكم حدفتك بحلة الملوخية البايتة هتعمل اية ف ام عيلاء والملوخية؟:smile01:smile01:smile01


لو طلبو منك تغنى اغنية هتقول اية؟؟؟؟

تقول لمين اغنية شرين  ( اسال عليا) ؟؟؟؟؟




*​


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

نفسك يكون اسمك اية؟؟؟؟؟
شهر ميلادك اية؟
 اكتر لون بتحبو؟
 استيل لبسك اية ؟+ بتحب لبس الكرافت؟
بتحب تلبس ع الموضة؟؟؟؟؟ ومتابعها؟
اكتر بلد بتحبها ؟
اكتر مكان ف قلبلك؟ ( بخلاف غيط العنب هههههههههههه)

 نوع فونك اية؟
 بتحب تسافر طيران ولا تركب القوارب هههههههه:59:
 البرفيوم اللى بتحبو؟ ( الكالونيا يعنى ياعوبد هههههههههههههه)
بتحب اليل اكتر ولا النهار؟
معدل ساعات نومك قد اية؟؟؟؟
ليك ف الهدوء؟ ولا الضوضاء يامزعج؟:smile01:smile01

 بتحب المجاملات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انت من النوع المفكر العقلانى؟ ولا النوع اللى بتغلب علية عواطفة؟
امتى تقطع علاقتك باللى قدامك؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتحب الوحدة ولا بتخنقك؟؟؟؟؟
بتحب الملاهى ؟ولا بتخاف تركب المورجيحة؟:59:

اية الحاجة ولا الحد اللى بتعدل مزاج سى عوبد افندى؟:59:
مزاجك ممكن يكون باد اازى؟ قول قول عشان اخالية باد ع طول
ههههههههههههههه



 
 بما انك بن بطوطة وسندباد القرن الماضى:bud: هههههههههه
 احكلنا موقف جامد حصل معاك وقت الطيران  سؤا موقف رخم ولا حلو


متحكى لينا كابوس ياعوبد حلمت بية؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه جلايبة وحلة المونيا* *كدة انت ضربت صورتى بمفك *​


*أشكرى ربنا أنى ماضربتوش تحت حاجبك ...*


*



وبماانى بنت بلد وصاحبة اصحابى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *اخبط دى محشىاهو**
> وكمان حلة صلصة عشان لو عطشت يعنى​*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​


*هو دة ( الكلا ) ...الكلام يعنى ....*

*



وبعد مدلعتك بحلتين المحشى والصلصة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *قولى بقةياعوبد*​


*هههههه ياعيون عوبد من جوة ...*


*



لية ع طول حاطط صور ف توقيعك ولا الصورةالرمزية عن الاسود والنمور

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


> *واشمعنى بتحب الاسود*
> 
> 
> *هل انت عدوانى؟*​
> ...


​​
*هى الأسود عدوانية ؟؟ ...بالعكس الأسد يرمز الى القوة والى الثقة بالنفس ويرمز أيضاً الى برج من الأبراج يتوافق معى بطريقة غريبة فى كل من عرفتهم سواء على المستوى العملى أو العاتييفى ...*
*وعمرى ما كانت ميولى أو أهدافى شريرة ولا اتذكر انى فى يوم آذيت حد ...




لية مش بتحط صور دينية مثلا

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأنى من هواة التغيير والتحديث والتعبير بالقلم ...فلو وضعت صورة دينية وغيرتها فقد تُعبر بالخطأ عن تحولى ...
لذا أبتعد تماماً عن أى رمز أو صورة دينية *
*



وياترى انت تبع مقولة ( قلب الرجل معدتة)

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه حسب اللى هتطفيحه لنا يا صباح ...
لكن قلب الراجل مش معدته ...يقدر ياكل عند أمه أو يروح ياكل فى اى مطعم كويس أو أيتوها نصيبة تاخده ويوفر مصاريف الجواز ..
قلب الراجل حاجة تانية آخرها الأكل ...




طفس ف الاكل يعنى من الاخر؟هههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

ياسلاااااااااااام عليكى وعلى ألفاظك ياصباح ...بقى بعد حلة المحشى أعلاه ..وجرعات من الصلصة الحمراء ...وتقولى لى طفس ؟..
بس هقولك هو لو أنا ضربت حلة المحشى اللى فوق تييى لوحدى تقولى عليا طفس ؟؟ ...مش عارف 




بتعرف تطبخ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة وبغض النظر عن أى تهريج قبل كدة ...أنا طباخ بريمو وهاوى مطبخ وأتعلمته فى ارقى الفنادق كمان




لو معزوم عند ناس ولاقيت الاكل مش عجبك ومحروق ومنيل هتكمل اكل عشان مش تحرج الناس ولا تسيح وتقول رايك؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

حسب الناس اللى عندهم طبعا
لو واخد عليهم هقوله اية القرف دة ؟ ..لو مش كدة هاكل من سكات أو أملا بطنى بمية




لو ف مطعم شيك ومع ناس اخر شياكة وبعد ماكلتو صممت انك اللى تدفع الشيك وفجاءة لاقيت مش معاك فلوس

أنقر للتوسيع...

هستلف من الناس ( الشيك ) اللى انا عزمهم ...والا هما كمان هيبقوا مأشفرين ؟ 




تعمل اية لو بعد مكونت علاقة صداقة او حب عن طريق النت
واكتشفت بعد كل دة انها طلعت(مراتك الاولى)
هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أعتقد ان فيه منها أتنين بأى حال من الأحوال ..مش بيقولوا يخلق من الشبه أربعين ؟؟ ...
هنا كسرت القاعدة يخلق من الشبه واحد / صفر



لو نازل من بيتكم وضارب كالونيا ومتروق وفجاءة ام عيلاء جارتكم حدفتك بحلة الملوخية البايتة هتعمل اية ف ام عيلاء والملوخية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أما وإن كانت ام علياء المذكورة من المزز آخر حاجة ففيها نظر ..
إن كانت على غير ذمة أحد ( مطلقة – ارملة ) وقصدت بهذه الفعلة لفت نظر الحاج عوبد فقد فلحت وأفلحت ولابأس بها ...
لأنه يُقال أن أول من بدع هذه الفعلة الحميدة هى زينات صدقى فى فيلم شارع الحب مع المدعو عبد السلام النابلسى أملاً فى كسب وده وتعاطفه ...
ودعا هو بالماثور من قوله ( رحمه الله ) ..أفرجها ياباسط ...
أما  وإن كانت أم علياء المذكورة ليست من المزز آو كانت على ذمة شحط من الشُحطة فسأردد قوله : خلاااااص ما تفرجهاش أكتر من كدة ...
تبقى لنا الملوخية البايتة – من سؤال الأخت صباح - وهذه ايضاً على وجهين :
إن كانت ملوخية ناشفة على نابت ...فبئساً هى ...
وإن كانت من المخروطة نهاراً على الطريقة التقليدية وعلى ماء أوز ...فنعماً هى ...
هذا والله أعلم




لو طلبو منك تغنى اغنية هتقول اية؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أغنى ظلموه لو قاعد لوحدى ...
وأغنى أغنية نجاة (( أنا باعشق البحر))  لواحدة فى بالى ...وماحدش من العصابة يسألنى هى مين تييى ..لا على الخاص ولا على البروفايل ..
أقول قولى هذا وأفتح قرنك أنتى وهى فى حالة الزن ... 



تقول لمين اغنية شرين ( اسال عليا) ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مين شيرين تييى ؟؟
والأغنية أصلا بتقول اية بدل ما اخرف ...؟!







*​​​​


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> أغنى ظلموه لو قاعد لوحدى ...
> وأغنى أغنية نجاة (( أنا باعشق البحر))  لواحدة فى بالى *
> [/RIGHT]


*مين :fun_lol::smile02*
*قول قول ماتتكسفش سرك فى بلاعه :675be:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مين :fun_lol::smile02*
> *قول قول ماتتكسفش سرك فى بلاعه :675be:*​



* بضم صوتي لصوتك 
قولي يا عوبد 
اوعي تكون ثوثو :ranting:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> 
> أغنى ظلموه لو قاعد لوحدى ...
> وأغنى أغنية نجاة (( أنا باعشق البحر))  لواحدة فى بالى ...وماحدش من العصابة يسألنى هى مين تييى ..لا على الخاص ولا على البروفايل ..
> ...



هههههههههههههه
انا عن نفسي مش هأسأل 
لاني عارف الاجابه :love34::love34::love34:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> انا عن نفسي مش هأسأل
> لاني عارف الاجابه :love34::love34::love34:


*برافو عليكى يا أزهاااااااااااار*
*آدى اول واحدة هتموت وتعرف ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مين :fun_lol::smile02*
> *قول قول ماتتكسفش سرك فى بلاعه :675be:*​


*خلصى أمتحانات الأول وبعدها نحكى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بضم صوتي لصوتك *
> *قولي يا عوبد *
> *اوعي تكون ثوثو :ranting:*​


*حتى انت يابروتس ؟؟؟*
*خليها ع الميل بقى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *برافو عليكى يا أزهاااااااااااار*
> *آدى اول واحدة هتموت وتعرف ...*




بقوله عارفه 
تقول هتموت وتعرف

طب والنبي اسيحلك بقي
مش انت كنت حطيتها في توقيعك وانا سألتك 
وانت قولتلي انك ........... وهي لـــ ...............

ها اقول تاني ولا اسكت احسن :blush2:


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وانت قولتلي انك ........... وهي لـــ ...............
> ها اقول تاني ولا اسكت احسن :blush2:


*اموت فى الكلمات المتقاطعه :t33:*
​


----------



## white.angel (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلصى أمتحانات الأول وبعدها نحكى ...*


*لاحظ ان كلامك جاااااااااااارح *:2:
*وانا اشجب هذا :spor22:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

*نفسك يكون اسمك اية؟؟؟*
*اللى موجود فى البطاقة .. *​

*شهر ميلادك اية؟*
*أبريل*​ 
*اكتر لون بتحبو؟*
*اللون السنفيحى بيبقى جميل قوى *​ 
*استيل لبسك اية ؟*
*يعنى اية أستايل ؟*​ 
*بتحب لبس الكرافت؟*
*أساس*​ 
*بتحب تلبس ع الموضة؟؟؟؟؟*
*يعنى أية ألبس ؟*​ 
*ومتابعها؟*
*لو ديفلية حريمى أكيد هتااااااااااابع *​ 
*اكتر بلد بتحبها ؟*
*لم أر فى حياتى أجمل من أورلاندو تبع ولاية ميامى أمريكا*​ 
*اكتر مكان ف قلبلك؟ ( بخلاف غيط العنب هههههههههههه)*
*بخلاف غيط العنب وبغض النظر عن "دينا" صاحبته*
*باعشق أسكندرية*​ 
*نوع فونك اية؟*
*نوكيا فيما يروى الرواة ...*​ 
*بتحب تسافر طيران ولا تركب القوارب هههههههه*
*طيران ...*​ 
*البرفيوم اللى بتحبو؟( الكالونيا يعنى ياعوبد هههههههههههههه)*
*xs*​ 
*بتحب اليل اكتر ولا النهار؟*
*بيقولك (( وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا )) ...*
*وماتفهميش غلط بليزز*​ 
*معدل ساعات نومك قد اية؟؟؟؟*
*تمانية *​ 
*ليك ف الهدوء؟ ولا الضوضاءيامزعج؟*
*الهدوء.... يا ازعج خلق الله على وجه البسيطة ...*​ 
*بتحب المجاملات؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*نعم بالقطع ....بشرط ألا تكون نفاقاً *​ 
*انت من النوع المفكر العقلانى؟*
*عقلانى فيما يخص الشغل وباحب التحدى حتى ولو خسرته *​ 
*ولا النوع اللى بتغلب علية عواطفة؟*
*لو النون تستاهل ...يووووووة ..تاخد عواطف للصبح ...*
*بس هى تلاحق لو شاطرة*​ 
*امتى تقطع علاقتك باللى قدامك؟؟؟؟؟*
*لو كداب ..وللأسف بأخسر شغل كتير من الداء اللى فيا ده *​ 
*بتحب الوحدة ولابتخنقك؟؟؟؟*
*لأ مش باتخنق من الوحدة لكن أنتى خنيقة بجد *​ 
*بتحب الملاهى ؟ولا بتخاف تركب المورجيحة؟*
*عارفة فكرتينى بأول أسئلتك ...بتحب الأطفال ؟ بتحب زنهم..أية جر الرِجل دة ؟*
*أنجزى وهاتى م الآخر..عايزانى أفسحه ملك فى الملاهى ولا الحديكة الدولية ؟*​ 
*اية الحاجة ولا الحداللى بتعدل مزاج سى عوبد افندى؟*
*الحاجة هى كوباية قهوة تركى محوجة بوش سكر زيادة ..*
*الحد أنسانة رقيقة ومهذبة ومش نكدية *
*بس حلوة منك ياصباح سى عوبد افندى تييى *

*مزاجك ممكن يكون باد اازى؟ قول قول عشان اخالية باد عطول*
*هههههههههههه*
*لو قابلت حاجة غبية قدامى ...*
*يالا أتغابى عليا بقى *​ 
*بما انك بن بطوطة وسندباد القرن الماضىهههههههههه*
*احكلنا موقف جامد حصل معاك وقت الطيرانسؤا موقف رخم ولا حلو*​
*الحلو** كنت راجع من جدة وواحدة منقبة قعدت جنب منى ...بعد الأقلاع وفك الأحزمة قامت دخلت الحمام ..*
*ثم فوجئت بحتة دين أم موزة لم يسبق للبشرية أن جادت بمثلُها وجلست الى جوارى مع برفيوم أخترق الأجواء السعودية والدول المحبة للأستهبال ...*
*وفتحت معى حوارات ..لمدة ساعتين ( زمن الرحلة ) *
*الحاج عوبد بقى ضاع ضياع الأرنب التائهة فى البرية ...*

*موقف رخم** فى مطار برلين وكان معايا أسطوانة أكسجين باوصلها لشخص وهو فهمنى انها فاضية ...لكن بعد نزولى من الطيارة أستوقفنى واحد ظابط المانى ( وما أدراكى ما الألمانى ) – قالى اية دى ؟ - قلت له فاضية – وحبيت اتفزلك وأأكد له فضائهافتحت فتحة الغاز أنطلق منها أكسجين مضغوط فى صالة الجوازات بصوت يشبه الفرقعة ...ما درتيش الا وأربع شحوطة يحوطنى بالرشاشات ...*
*واقسم بالذى هو بيننا يا صباح** ماعرفش دول طلعوا لى منين وامتى ...هههه*
*أتحجزت ساعتين فى مطار برلين مع تحقيق باللغة الألمانية اللى ما فهمش منها غير ( جود النخت ) – يعنى صباح الخير - *
*هو يحقق معايا وانا اقوله (جود النخت)*
*يفتح محضر وانا أرد – جود النخت - ...*
*فاكرة شويكار فى مسرحية سيدتى الجميلة – الجو جمييل ؟؟ أهو انا كنت كدة ...*
*أخيرا أنقذنى قائد الطائرة المصرية واخد الآسطوانة ورجع بيها تانى ع القاهرة ..وشكرته بشدة وانا عمال أردد ( جود النخت )*
*وماصدقتش انى عديت منها بخير !!! *

*متحكى لينا كابوس ياعوبدحلمتبية؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​

*حلمت والعياذ بالله انك شرفتينا فى القاهرة...الكابوس مش فى انك جيتى لاسمح الله ...لالالا*
*على عينى وراسى ياصباح ...*
*الكابوس أنك كنتى جايبة البنات معاكى وراسمة ان عوبد هيفسحهم لك على ما تقضى انتى مشوارك وترجعى (!!!)*
*ففهمت سبب أسئلتك اللى فاتت كووووووولها :*
*بتحب الآطفال ؟*
*بتحب زنهم ؟ *
*بتحب الملاهى ياعوبد وألا بتخاف م المورجيحة ؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لاحظ ان كلامك جاااااااااااارح *:2:
> *وانا اشجب هذا :spor22:*​


* آمية يا وايت آمية ...." أفتر" بقى ...بعدين يعنى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2012)

*( جود النخت ) – يعنى صباح الخير - *
 يعنى تصبح على خير...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

:fun_lol:​عوبد​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

> حبو اعدائكم قال:
> 
> 
> > *( جود النخت ) – يعنى صباح الخير - *
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> :fun_lol:​
> 
> 
> عوبد​


*عايز أية ؟؟؟؟*
*البنات بس اللى تقولى يا عوبد:t33:*
*أنت تقول عبود ....نعم ؟؟؟:ranting:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايز أية ؟؟؟؟*
> *البنات بس اللى تقولى يا عوبد:t33:*
> *أنت تقول عبود ....نعم ؟؟؟:ranting:*



نعم الله عليك يا سي عوبد ...موش قصدي وحياة ربنا دا حرف ال (و) متمرد عندي اليومين دول وببيفط قبل حرف ال(ب)
فتظهر (عوبد) 
بث تتتتتي الموسكله..
ع فكره قائدنا الفكاهي...
موش غلط اننا نغلط ..بس غلط اننا منصححش الغلط
وحضرتك فى مره طلبت مني اكون منظم..
وانا أتبعت طلبك وأيقنت اني مش كنت منظم..
ولما بقيت بتابع حضرتك
 لقيت ان حضرتك منظم حتي فى تنسيق مشاركتك
 رغم ان تنسيقها بياخد وقت لأعتمادها علي اكواد وكدا..
ودا خلاني ايقن ان طلبك ببعض النظام فى الماضي كان للنظام لا اكثر..
وانا اشكرك علي تنبيهي لأني بعض تطبيق النظام شعرت بالفرق فى الوقت والجهد..
وانا اهو بحاول اجمع الصبر علشان اتعلم اصبر عل تنسيق المشاركه بطريقتك الممتعه...
​:smil13:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2012)

إية الحكاية 
هى دى دورة تعليم الفوتو
ولا دورة تعليم إسم عوبد وعبود ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إية الحكاية
> هى دى دورة تعليم الفوتو
> ولا دورة تعليم إسم عوبد وعبود ​



شكلك دخلتي هنا غلط..دورة الفوتو الناحيه التانيه..
:spor22:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> شكلك دخلتي هنا غلط..دورة الفوتو الناحيه التانيه..
> :spor22:​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تتصور فعلاً الفوتو على إيدى اليمين وأنا دخلت شمال 

عادى ممكن نقلب الموضوع ده فوتو برضو هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تتصور فعلاً الفوتو على إيدى اليمين وأنا دخلت شمال
> 
> عادى ممكن نقلب الموضوع ده فوتو برضو هههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههه..انا موافق استاذه..بس انتي احمي ضهري من ranya >>اصلها ممكن تعلن عليا حرب..وانا هحاول اتوددل عوبد علشان يسيبنا نقلب الموضوع لدورة فوتو...عملتي اخر تطبيق روعه ..بس هعلق الناحيه التانيه علشان محدش يحسدك..
:t16:

الحق اجري بئا قبل ما صحاب الموضوع يحضروا ويتمردوا ع الوضع الحالي..وأنتي خليكي براحتك انتي عضوه خضراء زيهم يعني عندك مضادات  لونيه 

:beee:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههه..انا موافق استاذه..بس انتي احمي ضهري من ranya >>اصلها ممكن تعلن عليا حرب..وانا هحاول اتوددل عوبد علشان يسيبنا نقلب الموضوع لدورة فوتو...عملتي اخر تطبيق روعه ..بس هعلق الناحيه التانيه علشان محدش يحسدك..
> :t16:
> 
> الحق اجري بئا قبل ما صحاب الموضوع يحضروا ويتمردوا ع الوضع الحالي..وأنتي خليكي براحتك انتي عضوه خضراء زيهم يعني عندك مضادات  لونيه
> ...




ولا يهم يا غالى 
رانيا حبيبتى ومش هتقول حاجة 
وتقريباً عندها غسيل النهاردة ومش فاضية للموضوع دة 
وعوبد مشغول فى موضوع تانى وإحتمال ميجيش هنا تانى 
والإحتمال الأكيد إنه هيروح يجيب التموين 
 أصله سمع إنهم نزلوا  كيلو رز زيادة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> وحضرتك فى مره طلبت مني اكون منظم..
> وانا أتبعت طلبك وأيقنت اني مش كنت منظم..
> ولما بقيت بتابع حضرتك
> لقيت ان حضرتك منظم حتي فى تنسيق مشاركتك​:smil13:


*يااااااااااه ياجدع ...انت لسة فاكر ؟؟؟*
*طيب طيب ..كويس ...على فكرة بقى هيلانة تبقى حماتيييى*
*فخد بالك *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااااااااااه ياجدع ...انت لسة فاكر ؟؟؟*
> *طيب طيب ..كويس ...على فكرة بقى هيلانة تبقى حماتيييى*
> *فخد بالك *



والياء فى كلمة حماتى للتعظيم ليس إلا هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> والياء فى كلمة حماتى* للتعظيم* ليس إلا هههههههههههههه


*بل للتفخيم ...ولزوم مسح الجوخ ...*
*هههههههه منها لله بقى اللى علمتنى اللغة تييى*
*صباح طبعا *


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه يانهار ياعوبد

دة انت ضحكنتى ضوحك ياواد
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه يانهار ياعوبد​
> 
> دة انت ضحكنتى ضوحك ياواد
> ههههههههههههه​


ا*ية دة فين ياض ؟*
*ماتتعلموا لغة بقى*


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

خد دول يخويا حاكم كل شوية يجيالى فونات وتليغرافات وحمام زاجل كمان:scenic::scenic:
 عشان يوصونى  عليك وافرمك وقتى هنا
 ههههههههههههههههه
 
 اية رايك ف المنتدى هنا؟ 
 استفدت منة بنسة كام ف المية؟
 مفيد روحيا ليك ولا ف العادى؟؟؟؟؟
 عرفت منين المنتدى ؟ اعترف انت متراقب اساسا  هههههههههههه


 وياترى سجلت فية ع طول ولا كنت راشق هنا بس من غير تسجيل؟


 اول ركن دخلتو كان اية؟

ركن بتحب تدخلة؟
اول حاجة بتعملها اول متدخل هنا اية؟

المنتدى دة مهم ف حياتك؟ ولا العادى؟
بتفرح بالتقيمات؟؟؟؟؟
طيب والمسجات:t33::t33:

اكبر فترة غبت فيها عن هنا كان امتى وقد اية؟
مين اول حد كلمتو هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتسمع ترانيم؟ قولى ترنيمة ماثرة فيك؟

لما تنيح البابا شنودة استقلبت الخبر اازى ؟ وكنت فين وقتها؟

 اكيد ف موقف او حتى تويبك او اى حاجة حصلت هنا وغيرت شوية من تفكيرك سوا ان كان تفكير روحى او شخصى
 احكى يخويا احكى بقة وصدعنى:new4: ههههههههههههههههه
 
 معاك شوية القاب احدفهم ع الاعضاء
 
 عضو لظبيظ ( لذيذ يعنى):t33:
 عضو ذكى
 عضو مثقف
 عضو ربنا يسهلو بقة ههههههههههههه
عضو تقولة انت فيييييييييييييييييييين
عضو تقولة انت شعلة المنتدى
عضو لفت انتابهك هنا
عضو توقيعة عجبك موووووز

 
 قولى رايك ف دول
 
 
 نفين صاحبة ارضية التويبك اللى لمننا فية دة الهى ربنا يسترها هههههههههههههه
 
 رونى رمش العيون الشهيرة بصباح المونيا ههههههههههههه
 
 عياد باشا
 
 الملكة المتوجة هيلانة
 
 دوناااااااااا ( احب افكرك ان لونها مدى ع احمريكا ههههههههههههههههه)
 
 
 حبو اعدائكم ( حوبيكا بتاع انا)
 ماميتو كااااااااندى ( كاندى شوب):spor24:
 مينا البطل
 
 بداية العمر( اللى بعنى وقتى عشانك ياحج عوبد:ranting::t33

مكرم شنودة

الياس السريانى

ابو تربو

توين


​


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ا*ية دة فين ياض ؟*
> *ماتتعلموا لغة بقى*



ههههههههههههههههه منا مسكت كيبوردى ع اخر فوتو ثانية :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

اية رايك ف الثورة؟
كنت مايدها اول محصلت؟؟؟؟؟
كنت ف يوم 25 يناير فين؟؟؟؟
كنت تبع حزب الكنبة ؟ ولا راشق ف الميدان؟ هههههههههههه
جمعة الغضب كنت فين؟
فرحت بالتنحى؟
اية رايك ف حال البلد ناو؟
وشايفها رايحة لفين( غير انها رايحة لجمصة ههههههههههههه)

هترشح مين للرئاسة؟

​


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

استخدمت النت من سنة كام؟؟؟؟؟؟ قول قول محنا عارفين انك عتيق
هههههههههههه:t33::t33::t33:​ 


مين اللى عمللك النت ولا حتى مسكة الماوس ههههههههههه
بتقضى كام ساعة ع النت ؟
ممكن تقضى يومك من غير النت؟ ولا صعب؟
بعترف بصداقة الانترفت دى؟:t33::t33::t33:​ 




اة صحيح انت لابس نظارة؟
طيب واخبار طقم الاسنان اية ياعوبد؟هههههههههههههه



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2012)

*أيييييييييييييييييية*
*أبلعى ريقك شوية ...مين موصيكى التوصية السوداء تييى ؟؟؟*


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

ندخل ع الفقرة الدينية

هنسى ربنا يعنى واحنا هنا ولا اية :t33::t33::t33:​ 

اول اصحاح قريتة ف الانجيل كان اية؟؟؟؟
مين من التلاميذ ماثر فيك؟ وشدك اووووى؟
اية اثرت فيك اوووووووووووووى ؟
حافظ المزاميز؟
بتقرا الانجيل يوميا؟ ولا مقضيها ياواد :t33::t33::t33:

بتسمع ترانيم؟
 




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيييييييييييييييييية*
> *أبلعى ريقك شوية ...مين موصيكى التوصية السوداء تييى ؟؟؟*




* يا جبل ما يهزك ريح 
احنا عارفين انك قدها 
والاحلي ان لسه دورك جاي 
يعني ممكن ترد السؤال سبعين :spor24:
*​


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيييييييييييييييييية*
> *أبلعى ريقك شوية ...مين موصيكى التوصية السوداء تييى ؟؟؟*


ههههههههههههههههه حبابيك كتشير ياعوبدى:love34:
اعترف بس بشرط





 تعزمنى ع كلاوى؟:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا جبل ما يهزك ريح
> احنا عارفين انك قدها
> والاحلي ان لسه دورك جاي
> يعني ممكن ترد السؤال سبعين :spor24:
> *​




:ranting::ranting::ranting:عياد

اوت ياحبييى من هنا
هنرش
وبعدها هنولع ف التويبك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting:عياد
> 
> اوت ياحبييى من هنا
> هنرش
> ...



* بما ان لغاتي جامده 
اوت يعني اقعد العشا جاي 
اوك معنديش مانع :t33:
*​


----------



## rania79 (7 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه خلاص اقعد
عوبد هيعزمنى ع كلاوى
هبقة اشوفك بحاجة:t33::t33::t33:​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه خلاص اقعد
> عوبد هيعزمنى ع كلاوى
> هبقة اشوفك بحاجة:t33::t33::t33:​ ​



* يخليكي للغلابه :2:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااااااااااه ياجدع ...انت لسة فاكر ؟؟؟*
> *طيب طيب ..كويس ...على فكرة بقى هيلانة تبقى حماتيييى*
> *فخد بالك *



ههههههههههه...طيب هخلع انا لحسن سيادة المستشار يفهمني غلط..مش طمعان انا ف كيلو الرز الزياده صدقني..
حماتك قالتلي انها هتجيبلي كيلو سكر كمقابل للتعليم ف الدوره..وكمان هزقئها عليك عشان ترجع...
الدروه
:t16:​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

قولى ياحج عوبد

بتحب الصيف اكتر ولا الشتاء؟
بتشى فين؟ طيب بلاش بتصيف فين؟ هههههههههههه
البرنامج المفضل لديك؟
القناة المفضلة لديك؟
صابونتك المفضلة؟ بلاش تقول صابونة التموين عشان الفضايح:t33::t33::t33:​ 


ليك ف الولة اسامة بطيخ؟:t33::t33::t33: منير اقصد

​ اكلتتك المفضلة؟ 

مشروبك المفضل؟ خلاف العرق سوس:t33::t33::t33: 


بتحط كام معلقة شوجر يا شوجر ف التى:t33::t33::t33: 


حلوتى ونا خريجة لغات ياجدعان ههههههههههههههههه

لو عوبد معاة تذكرة سيما هياخد مين معاة 
اختار حد من برة النت
وحد من جوة المنتدى ( وياريت يبدا اسمة بالراء او بصباح:t33::t33::t33

اخر فيلم شوفتة كان امتى سينما؟

اكتر فيلم رعب بتحبو اية؟؟؟؟؟
واكتر فبلم رومانسى اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين ممثلك المفضل؟
مين ممثللك اللى بتكرهو:t33::t33: 		    		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				اغنيتك المفضلة؟؟؟؟؟
بتشحن فونك كل قد اية؟
طبعا مزهق الشركة سلفنى الهى ربنا يكرمك:t33::t33::t33: 



مع عوبد زورق ( قارب يعنى:t33::t33
ومش هيشيل الا 3 تنفار ههههههههههه
هتاخد مين من جوة المنتدى معاك فية؟


( معرفة الراجل بــــ 100 ست .... لكن ان جائت الست يغور الراجل)


اية رايك ف المقولة الخالدة تى ياعوبدى
:t33::t33::t33: 
ههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يخليكي للغلابه :2:
> *​


امين رب العالمين
هههههههههههههههه
الا فين عبودى؟
خلع ولا انتحر؟:t33::t33:
يعوووووبد



 انت فين ياولة:t33::t33: صوتى اتنبح
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> امين رب العالمين
> هههههههههههههههه
> الا فين عبودى؟
> خلع ولا انتحر؟:t33::t33:
> ...



* عبود بيخلص مصلحه في السريع 
وهيفط في توكتوك وجاي 
*​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه توتوك حتة واحدة
اوع الفحت للتحدف لتحت ياعوبدى وانت ف التوتوك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه توتوك حتة واحدة​
> اوع الفحت للتحدف لتحت ياعوبدى وانت ف التوتوك​


جرى اية ياست انتى ؟؟
مش عايزنى اخد لك الغسيل فومين ؟؟وبالمرة يعنى أسيق لك الصالة وأروق عفشة المية ؟؟؟؟
انطرى عليا طال عمرك 
​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه لاء انت بتعكك ف الغسيل 
ومن الاخر بتسرق ف ال رابسوووووووووو
ههههههههههههه
اوكا ف الاستنظار اهو
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لاء انت بتعكك ف الغسيل ​
> ومن الاخر بتسرق ف ال رابسوووووووووو
> ههههههههههههه
> اوكا ف الاستنظار اهو​


*رااابسووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*قتيمة قتيمة قوى ...*


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه اسمها قتشيمة
حل الحزورة دى بالمرة




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*شوفى الاجابات بكرة بقى لزوم المخمخة ...لانى بانام ع الماوس فعلا...تصبحى على خير ياصباااح واتغطى كويس ....ههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

> خد دول يخويا حاكم كل شوية يجيالى فونات وتليغرافات وحمام زاجل كمان


*إحشى** لنا أتنين ينوبك ثواب فى عوبد ياصباح *



> عشان يوصونى عليك وافرمك *وقتى* هنا ههههههههههههههههه


*وقتى** ؟؟؟ ....أية ألفاظ " المحابيس " تييى ؟؟؟؟*
*



اية رايك ف المنتدى هنا؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**باحس انه بقى بيتى **



استفدت منة بنسبة كام ف المية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كتير قوى بنسبة 90% تقريبا **



مفيد روحيا ليك ولا ف العادى؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هو انا قريت فيه حاجات ماكانش ممكن أوصلها لوحدى يعنى مفيد **



عرفت منين المنتدى ؟ اعترف انت متراقب اساسا هههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مش هتصدقى لو قلت لك انى أصلا كنت باحاول أدخل على موقع دار الأفتاء المصرية ..لقيت عنوان موضوع كان فاتحه ( يوسف الصديق ) قريته أعجبت بالحوار الدائر ...**



وياترى سجلت فية ع طول ولا كنت راشق هنا بس من غير تسجيل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**رشقت الأول من غير تسجيل لأنى مش كنت فاضى ...بس كنت باتابع حوالى ساعة فى اليوم *


> اول ركن دخلتو كان اية؟


*الآسلامى طبعا *


> ركن بتحب تدخلة؟


*حاليا كله - العام - الترفيهى - الاسلامى - والشبهات - الشهادات - الأخبارى*


> اول حاجة بتعملها اول متدخل هنا اية؟


*تشيك طبعا على الرسايل ...ههههههههههههه*


> المنتدى دة مهم ف حياتك؟ ولا العادى؟


*مهم طبعا *



> بتفرح بالتقيمات؟؟؟؟


*التقييمات بتدينى فرصة أعرف مقدار تأثير كلمتى على الآخر شكلها أية ؟*


> طيب والمسجات


*لو من نووون ...باطير من السعادة طبعا ...هههههههههه *
*هى المسجات بتعطى نوع من أنواع التواصل بين الأعضاء وكونت لى صداقات جميلة قوى هنا ...*


> اكبر فترة غبت فيها عن هنا كان امتى وقد اية؟


*أعتقد فى سفرى الأخير كان فى الصيف اللى فات *


> مين اول حد كلمتو هنا؟؟؟؟


*مولكا *


> بتسمع ترانيم؟


 *ايوة *


> لما تنيح البابا شنودة استقلبت الخبر اازى ؟ وكنت فين وقتها؟


*أنا كنت متابع أقوال البابا من سنين خاصة عظة الأربعاء اللى كانت بتتنشر فى جريدة الأهرام بشكل منتظم...*
*لكن أقولك على حاجة البابا كان ( قيمة مصرية ) مش قيمة قبطية فقط ...*
*يوم نياحته كنت مروح ع البيت لقيت والدتى واقفة مع مرات البواب - ست عجوزة فى الثمانينات - ولقيت والدتى بتضحك سألتها قالت لى شوفت أم سعيد عايزة تعمل اية ؟ قلت أية ؟؟- قالت لى عايزة تروح الكتدارئية عشان تعزى وتقرأ الفاتحة للبابا !!!!*
*تيقنت قد أية الراجل ده كان قيمة عظيمة حتى عند البسطاء من الناس ..فهذه السيدة الأمية البسيطة عبرت عن حزنها فى عمق شديد لم أر مثله حتى ولو ضحكنا من سذاجة تفكيرها ..*
*ووالدتى أيضا ظلت تتابع الجنازة لحظة بلحظة فى التلفزيون بأهتمام شديد *
*عشان كدة باقول دايما أن البابا كان ( قيمة مصرية ) *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*اكيد ف موقف او حتى تويبك او اى حاجة حصلت هنا وغيرت شوية من تفكيرك سوا ان كان تفكير روحى او شخصى*
*الموقف الغريب كان من حبوا اعدائكم ...بعتت لى فى التقييم قالت لى جربت تكتب لبابا يسوع ؟؟ كنت فاكر انها عضو مش عضوة ...هههههههههههههه *
*- عشان ماحدش يقول أكمنها نوون يعنى !!!*
*رديت ( عليه ) قلت ( له ) بابا يسوع مرة واحدة ؟؟ -*
*لكن بعدها بيومين لقيت نفسى فعلا بأكتب له قصيدة ومن شدة أندهاشى انى كتبتها فى نص ساعة فقط وحسيت انى مش انا اللى باكتب فعلا ...*
*وبعد ماخلصت القصيدة قفلتها وأشتغلت ...وفتحتها تانى بعدها بكام ساعة*
*أندهشت للى كتبته !!! مين اللى كتب دة وكتبته أمتى ...نزلتها فى المنتدى وشكرت الأستاذ فريدى و (الأخ) حبوا ...ههههههههه بعدها عرفت انها ( الأخت ) *
*عشان كدة حبوا أعدائكم ليها معزة خاصة جدا جدا عندى ...*
*بغض النظر طبعا انها عملاق فى اللغة العربية *
*احكى يخويا احكى بقة وصدعنى ههههههههههههههههه*
*أصدعك أكتر من كدة ؟؟؟*

*معاك شوية القاب احدفهم ع الاعضاء*
*عضو لظبيظ ( لذيذ يعنى)*
*كتتيررر قوى - أعضاء العصابة جميعاً طبعا - رانيا - نيفين - عياد - حوبوا *
*أضيف عليهم شقاوة قلم *
*عضو ذكى*
*برضه كتير - دونا - صوت صارخ - ألياس - مولكا - شقاوة - بالأضافة الى أفراد عصابة الغتاتة *
*عضو مثقف*
*-* *فريدى - كريتيك - أنتوشيوس -*
*عضو ربنا يسهلو بقة* 
*ههههههههه بلاش أحراج يا صباح *
*عضو تقولة انت فيييييييييييييييييييين*
*روزيتا *
*عضو تقولة انت شعلة المنتدى*
*دونا – *
*عضو لفت انتابهك هنا*
*هما كتير قوى – لكن بترتيب الأنضمام للمنتدى الأخرانى *
*....شقاوة قلم*
*عضو توقيعة عجبك موووووز*
*الفكهانى اللى على ناصية حارتكم *
*قولى رايك ف دول*
*نفين صاحبة ارضية التويبك اللى لمننا فية دة الهى ربنا يسترها هههههههههههههه*
*روحى أشحتى بيها بعيد عنى ....*
*نيفين هى أختى الصغيرة الغتيتة الزنانة الرزيلة قوى ...*
*رونى رمش العيون الشهيرة بصباح المونيا ههههههههههههه*
*أوباااااااااااا ...لالالا اوعى وشك بقى يعجبنى ( مصفتك الألومنيا ) ياصباح*
*مع حلة المحشى وسطل الصلصة ...*
*رونى بنت بلد جدعة قوى ....*
*عياد باشا*
*أخويا الصغير المشاغب اللى اتجننت يوم ما عمل حادثة وكان نفسى اروح له والظروف ماسمحتش *
*الملكة المتوجة هيلانة*
*ملكة ..*
*دوناااااااااا ( احب افكرك ان لونها مدى ع احمريكا ههههههههههههههههه)*
*لا مش بيهمنى لا احمر ولا اصفر انا الشكر لله الكل حبايبى ( بؤ بؤ) *
*دى بوسة لأيدى وش وضهر ...ههههههههه*
*دونا** هى عارفة رأييى فيها هى " نادية مكرم عبيد " المنتدى*
*ولو انها مش بتحب التشبيه ده بس هو أقرب تشبيه لأنى اتعاملت مع الوزيرة نادية وعارف شخصيتها القوية وهدوئها وعقلانيتها ...*
*دونا** بقى زيها كدة *
*حبو اعدائكم ( حوبيكا بتاع انا)*
*"خيبوا أعدائكم " قلت رأييى فيها فوق ...هى لوغيرت الكى بورد الألدغ بتاعها ده هتبقى زى الفل ...*
*صحيح هى زعلانة منى ...*
*وأنا باعتذر لها تالت مرة ..بس مش تاخد على كدة هههههه*
*ماميتو كااااااااندى ( كاندى شوب)*
*مش اتعاملت معاها بس شكلها زى النسمة الرقيقة *
*مينا البطل*
*صديقى الثائر واخى الصغير ياريت تفك حالة الكآبة دى يامينا *
*بداية العمر( اللى بعنى وقتى عشانك ياحج عوبد)*
*عرف ازاى يتخلص من حالة التردد اللى كان عايشها *
*مكرم شنودة*
*سلفى المنتدى هههههههه*
*الياس السريانى*
*خييى وحبيب قلبى باستمتع لما باشوفه راشق فى الأسلامى *
*ابو تربو*
*مش اعرفه وده تقصير منى شديد فعلا*
*توين*
*الطير المهاجر ...باحب اقرا له قوى *​​​​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مايو 2012)

*



عشان كدة حبوا أعدائكم ليها معزة خاصة جدا جدا عندى ...


أنقر للتوسيع...

**  إحم إحم و عندى كومان  علشان كنت مكتئبه و صليت إن حد يشكرنى علشان  احس ان  كلمتى بتنفع اى حد.. مش  عشان اتغر...لقيت اقصر كلمه قولتها  لحد هو إلى راح شكرنى علنى!! فوصلت رسالت الرب ليا...*

*



بغض النظر طبعا انها عملاق فى اللغة العربية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** طبعا عملاقه تنكر!!!! العملاق بيبقا عملاق بتميزه و إنفراده .. تنكر إنك مش تعرف تكتب مثلى؟؟ إكذب بئا و قول تقدر ههههههههه*
*



"خيبوا أعدائكم " قلت رأييى فيها فوق ...هى لوغيرت الكى بورد الألدغ بتاعها ده هتبقى زى الفل ...


أنقر للتوسيع...

** متبقاااش عبود لو مغلستش هههههههه*
*



صحيح هى زعلانة منى ...
وأنا باعتذر لها تالت مرة ..بس مش تاخد على كدة هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لا ابدا مين قال إنى زعلانه .. انا اشتكيتك للمنتدى كولو بس ههههههههههههههههه
 و بعدين مين قال لك تعتز انا عارفا إنك بتهزر بس مش عارفا ليه زعلت بردو... ده إلى بيقولو عليه كهن النوناوات بعيد عنك ههههههههههههه
 او دلع الخالات ههههههههه
 مرسى ليك يا عبود*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*اية رايك ف الثورة؟*
*كويسة بادئ الأمر *​

*كنت مايدها اول محصلت؟؟؟؟؟*
*ايوة*​ 
*كنت ف يوم 25 يناير فين؟؟؟؟*
*تقصدى 28 ؟ فى بيتنا*​ 
*كنت تبع حزب الكنبة ؟*
*أيوة*​ 
*جمعة الغضب كنت فين؟*
*باتفرج على لبنى عسل فى قناة الحياة *​ 
*فرحت بالتنحى؟*
*أيوة*​ 
*اية رايك ف حال البلد ناو؟*
*فالت – مالناش كبير – مافيش حد يلمنا *​ 
*وشايفها رايحة لفين( غير انها رايحة لجمصة ههههههههههههه)*
*بعدها راس البر متهيألى ؟*
*هترجع للدكتاتورية تانى شئ مؤكد بس أتمنى تكون ديكتاتورية فرعونية مش أسلامية*​ 
*هترشح مين للرئاسة؟*
*عمرو موسى ( ولو أتحبس ) – يبقى أحمد شفيق*​ 
*استخدمت النت من سنة كام؟؟؟؟؟؟ قول قول محنا عارفين انك عتيق*
*هههههههههههه*
*عتيييق ؟؟؟ داهية فى ألفاظك تييى *
*من سنة 1996 أول ما دخل مصر *​ 
*مين اللى عمللك النت *
*علمت نفسى بنفسى لأنه وقتها ماكانش فيه حد كتير يفهمه *​ 
*ولا حتى مسكة الماوس ههههههههه*
*مابلاش أنتى !!! ..ههههههههه*​ 
*بتقضى كام ساعة ع النت ؟*
*كل شغلى أصلا على النت ...يعنى مفتوح من أول ما ادخل المكتب لغاية ما امشى *​ 
*ممكن تقضى يومك من غير النت؟ ولا صعب؟*
*كشغل ؟ صعب جدا *​ 
*بتعترف بصداقة الانترفت دى؟*
*دى غير صداكة الأنترنت ؟؟؟ - ايوة باعترف وأقر وأتنيل على عينى*​ 
*اة صحيح انت لابس نظارة؟*
*أيوة *​ 
*طيب واخبار طقم الاسنان اية ياعوبد؟هههههههههههههه*
*أمشى ...طقم أسنان فى عينك *​ 
*قولى ياحج عوبد*
*يا حاج عوبد *​ 
*بتحب الصيف اكتر ولا الشتاء؟*
*ما بتفرقش لأنه عن فيروز – رضى الله عنها – أنها قالت : *
*حبيتك فى الصييف حبيتك فى الشتيى ...*
*عشان كدة كان على ذمتى أتنين ..*
*واحدة صيفى وواحدة شتوى ...*​ 
*بتشتى فين؟*
*الغردقة ...وشغل مش مشتى *​ 
*طيب بلاش بتصيف فين؟ هههههههههههه*
*أسكندرية بطبيعة الحال*​ 
*البرنامج المفضل لديك؟*
*اى برنامج فيه لبنى عسل *​ 
*القناة المفضلة لديك؟*
*الحياة** لنفس السبب أعلاه *​ 
*صابونتك المفضلة؟ بلاش تقول صابونة التموين عشان الفضايح*
*نابلسى شاهين إن شاء الله *​ 
*ليك ف الولة اسامة بطيخ؟ منير اقصد*
*صاحبى ...هو وواحد تانى أعلامى الناس فاكرينه ياما هنا ياما هناك ومن غير أسامى*​ 
*اكلتتك المفضلة؟*
*أى حاجة قابلة للمضغ من ايدك ياصباح مش فارقة طالما هتظغطينى ..*
*لكن عامة انا مدمن فراخ مشوية *​ 
*مشروبك المفضل؟ خلاف العرق سوس *
*ياااى بلتييى بلتييى ...تصدقى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى مش باطيقها هى العرقسوس*​ 
*بتحط كام معلقة شوجر **يا شوجر **ف التى *
*هههههههههه ...بتعاكسنى كدة عينى عينك ع العام ياصباح ؟*
*فى الشاى أربع معالق ونص – فى القهوة تلاتة *​ 
*حلوتى ونا خريجة لغات ياجدعان ههههههههههههه*
*أيوة لغات طرة ...ما أنا عارف وخلينى ساكت *​ 
*لو عوبد معاة تذكرة سيما هياخد مين معاة - اختار حد من برة النت*
*فكرتينى بالذى مضى ...انتى عارفة مين *​ 
*وحد من جوة المنتدى ( وياريت يبدا اسمة بالراء او بصباح)*
*ههههههههههه ...بس من غير البنات ياصباح ...*
*والبقشيش بتاع الأبلسير عليكى*​ 
*اخر فيلم شوفتة كان امتى سينما؟*
*آخر فيلم نزل لأنجيلينا جولى ومش فاكر اسمه حاليا*​ 
*اكتر فيلم رعب بتحبو اية؟؟؟؟*
*أنى الاقيكى قدامى فى المنتدى *​ 
*واكتر فيلم رومانسى اية؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*You've got a mail *
*طبعا مالكيش فى اللغات أنتى ولا ليكى فى الرومانسية أصلاً *​ 
*مين ممثلك المفضل؟*
*بروس ويلز *​ 
*مين ممثللك اللى بتكرهو*
*ماحدش بيمثلنى انا بامثل نفسى *​ 
*اغنيتك المفضلة؟؟؟؟؟*
*انا باعشق البحر – يانا يانا (صباح) – وكل اغانى عبد الحليم وام كلثوم*​ 
*بتشحن فونك كل قد اية؟*
*كل مايشحر منى *​ 
*طبعا مزهق الشركة سلفنى الهى ربنا يكرمك *
*لأ مزهق شركة سلفنى جزاك الله كل خير وأسكنك من فسيح رناته*​ 
*مع عوبد زورق ( قارب يعنى)*
*ومش هيشيل الا 3 تنفار ههههههههههه*
*هتاخد مين من جوة المنتدى معاك فية؟*

*عشان اغرقهم ؟؟ – انتى – ونيفين - وحوبوا*
*عشان أتفسح معاهم ؟ عياد – دونا - وايت أنجيل*
*عشان نتخانق مع بعضينا ؟ - ياسررشدى – وهابرا كادبرا – ومينا*
*عشان نشوف الدنيا بامبى ومزهزة ؟ - روزيتا – جوسبل اوف تروث – نيتا*
*عشان نتكلم فى المفيد ؟ - مولكا – صوت صارخ - كريتيك*
*عشان أعيش الرومانسية ؟ ( .............. )*
*والآتنين التانيين ياخدوها عوم بقى ربنا معاهم ...*​ 
*( معرفة الراجل بــــ 100 ست .... لكن ان جائت الست يغور الراجل)*
*اية رايك ف المقولة الخالدة تى ياعوبدى*​ 
*عاشرت اصحاب ورجالة كتير ....*
*طلعوا دون ...*
*عشان كدة باقول يسقط الرجالة ...*
*ههههه*
 :
 :
*وتعيش النووون*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*خلصتى أسئلتك يا ست ؟!!!*
*متحضر لك شوية أسئلة ع البيكو ...وهفرج عليكى خلق الله*
*وتحذير ما تبعتيش ع الخاص تجرى نااااعم ...هاه ؟؟ *


----------



## white.angel (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> **فى الشاى أربع معالق ونص – فى القهوة تلاتة *


*اربعه ونص .... وبتقولوا اقتصاد مصر خربان من ايه :bomb:
هى نص معلقه .. ويستحسن متشربش خالص :fun_lol:
*​



> فكرتينى بالذى مضى ...انتى عارفة مين


​ *لا والنبى لسه معرفتش ... :59:*​


> *عشان أتفسح معاهم ؟ عياد – دونا - وايت أنجيل*


*حسب الفسحه .. لو مراجيح وهناخد ولاد صبوحه ..
يبقى بيس:smil15:*​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خلصتى أسئلتك يا ست ؟!!!*
> *متحضر لك شوية أسئلة ع البيكو ...وهفرج عليكى خلق الله*
> *وتحذير ما تبعتيش ع الخاص تجرى نااااعم ...هاه ؟؟ *


هههههههههههههههههه دة انت بجد برطمان عسل ياعوبدى
ايون بدللعك اهو وبشخلعك لانى ضحكنتى مووووووووز:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

ثم انا لسة معايا لحد بكرة باين عشان افرمك
مش كدة يانفينو يهارتى يقمرتى؟:new8:

المهم فين ياواد انت الاجابة اللى ع الصورة اللى رزعتهاللك ليلة امس؟
خالى باللك العيال اللى ف الصورة تى صينى
اوع يتكسرو منك بقة
هاهاهاهاهاها

​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اربعه ونص .... وبتقولوا اقتصاد مصر خربان من ايه :bomb:
> هى نص معلقه .. ويستحسن متشربش خالص :fun_lol:
> *​
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه حتى انتى يا وايت بتقولى صبوحة
منك لله ياض ياعوبد:act19:



بس وايت دى بت جدعة عشان فكرت ف بنات صبوحة:59:
هههههههههههههههههه
عبود

اعمل حسابها ف حلة كلاوى معايا :fun_lol::fun_lol:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2012)

بعد كمية جر الناعم الغير طبيعى اللى انت عملته فيا فى الرد دة هقولك يا عب حميد تانى ازاى طيب :thnk0001: 
ميرسيه يا دودى يا رافع معنوياتى على الكلام الجميل دة :love34: و خلاص مش هقولك عب حميد لمدة اسبوع بحاله يا سيدى كرماك اهو :new6:

و مش معنى انك ضحكت عليا بكلمتين حلوين و انت عارف انى ضعيفة قدام الكلام الحلو :t23:انى هعديهالك فين رد الاسئلة تييييي :boxing:




rania79 قال:


> ندخل ع الفقرة الدينية
> 
> هنسى ربنا يعنى واحنا هنا ولا اية :t33::t33::t33:​
> 
> ...




يا رانيا ركزى يا رانيا ... بيضحك عليكى و يسيب اسئلة فى النص و انتى مش واخدة بالك ... دة هينتقم يا ماما بكرة لازم تاخدى حقك تالت و متلت انهاردة :new6:


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

اوبااااااااااااز
تصدقى صح يابت ياشقاوة
فين ياض ياعوبد الاجابات
هتحمرق ولا اية ؟
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دة انا هقوم اضرباللك كابتشينو بس من غير رغوة عشان اركزللك ف التويبك دة
ههههههههههههه
وانتى ياشقاوة ركزى معايا وبلاش تركزى ف الجمجمة اللى قدامك ناو
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اوبااااااااااااز
> تصدقى صح يابت ياشقاوة
> فين ياض ياعوبد الاجابات
> هتحمرق ولا اية ؟
> ...



هههههههههههه مركزة معاكى اهو مفيش جماجم :new6: بس انتى فوقى شوية عشان كدة ممكن يكون نصب فى حاجة قبل كدة و احنا مش واخدين بالنا و يقول لكل واحدة كلمة حلوة عشان يلهيها عن عمايله بس على مين :new6:
و انتى بقا ربنا يعينك من بكرة يا هارتى ... قلبى هيبقى معاكى فعلا ... شكله منتقم جبار و ربنا يستر على ولايانا :love45:


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه عيب عليكى ياهارتى
انا ولا يهمنى
وياجبل مايهزك عوبد
هههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 مايو 2012)

*يا رونى يا جامد هى دى بنات حوا ولا بلاش :t16:*


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

ه اومال يا شقاوتى
 دة احنا عيال مخروبشة اوى
ههههههههههههههههه

وخاليكى انتى ورايا 
ولما اتنزق ف سؤال ولا عوبد يخنقنى
تجرى وراة انتى بالجمجمة
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2012)

موتابع ومنتظر عوبد يغرقك اسئلة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا رانيا ركزى يا رانيا ... بيضحك عليكى و يسيب اسئلة فى النص و انتى مش واخدة بالك ... دة هينتقم يا ماما بكرة لازم تاخدى حقك تالت و متلت انهاردة :new6:


*تصدقى بأية ؟؟ ....هتصدقى ان شاء الله ...*
*خسارة فيكى البوقين اللى حطيتهم لك ..عمال أدلع وأهنن وألونك بالأخضر ...وما يطمرشى ؟؟؟*
*أنضمتى للعصابة يا دوك ؟!*
*لالالا ...الظاهر ان ضعفى قدامكم هيجبنى ورا ...*
*أهتف ورايا ياعياد ...*

*يثقط يثقط نون النثوة ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اسمها قتشيمة​
> حل الحزورة دى بالمرة
> 
> 
> ...


* ج1 : الواد اللى على ايديكى الأتنين وانتى خارجة من الحمام:bud:*
*ج2 : لايوجد ذكور بأعتبارهم صينى ( مضروبين يعنى ):new6:*
*ج3 : الأربع عيال اللى متنحين قدام :t19:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*اول اصحاح قريتة ف الانجيل كان اية؟؟؟؟*
*متى – السابع لأنه هو من قلب الموازين كلها عندى *​

*مين من التلاميذ ماثر فيك؟ وشدك اووووى؟*
*بطرس *​ 
*اية اثرت فيك اوووووووووووووى ؟*
*لأ آية شقلبت كيانى مش أثرت وبس *
*5. «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. *
*اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!*​ 
*حافظ المزاميز؟*
*لأ *​ 
*بتقرا الانجيل يوميا؟ ولا مقضيها ياواد *
*ههههههه شوف اللى بتقول نتكلم جد شوية فى الدين *
*لأ مش يوميا بس باحاول على قد ما أقدر*​ 

*:bud:أى عركة تانية ؟؟ :bud:*​​​​​​​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

اخص عليك ياجوووووو
بعتنى  ياواد وش كدة
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*نيفين فين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

ايون كدة شطور يخويا 
تجاوب ع الاسئلة ومش تكنسل حاجة فاهم
وبعدين انت بتغلط ف الصين لية بقة
اقولهم؟
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نيفين فين ؟؟؟؟*


هى قالتى براحتك يا رونى ومش تحددى ليكى ايام:59:
هههههههههههههههههه
عايزها ف حاكة يعوبدى؟:t39:


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

خد دول يابنى ع السخان قبل مانيفين تيجى وتهشنى من هون
ههههههههههههههههههههه
امتى عوبد يكون رايق؟ 
امتى مزاجك يتعكر؟
لية مش بطلت تدخين؟

حاسس انة خطئية ولا عادى؟
بقاللك كام سنة بتحرق ف صدرك؟ههههههههه

اخر حاجة بتفكر فيها قبل النوم اية؟
معاك دعوة لعشاء رومانسى اللى بيولعو فية كام شمعة كدة ياعوبد هههههههههههه
تاخد مين معاك؟ عيالك ولا مين ها ههههههههههههه

قعدت قد اية عاطل اول متخرجت؟ ولا  اشتغلت ع طول؟
لو اصبحت رئيس للدولة هتعمل اية اول حاجة؟
ياترى احلامك اتحققت؟
انت محظوظ؟
طيب كريم؟ ولا وائل هاهاهاها
ولا بخيل يا جلدة ههههههههههههههه
اول رحلة سافرتها كانت فين؟ سوا برة مصر ولا جوة مصر ( منا بقوللكم انة بن بطوطة ههههههههههههههه)

كنت بتلعب ف الشارع وانت صغير؟ ( هتقولى نادى الصيد صح؟) هههههههههههههههههه

فريقك المفضل اية؟
اية رايك ف الست المسترجلة؟
و
تشرب شاى ياعوبد؟
ههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هى قالتى براحتك يا رونى ومش تحددى ليكى ايام:59:
> هههههههههههههههههه
> عايزها ف *حاكة* يعوبدى؟:t39:


مش شفتها بقى لى يومين راحت فين تييى ؟؟


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

) لو حصلت جريمة قتل في المنتدى، اختار أحد الأعضاء في الأدوار تى
الضحية
المشبوهين
المجرم
ضابط الشرطة
القاضي

 3) تقرر في المنتدى افتتاح سوبر ماركووووو هههههههه
، اختار مجموعة من الأعضاء للأدوار تى........

صاحب السوبر ماركت
المحاسبون
عمال النظافة
حراس الأمن
مسؤول المخازن
الزباين 


اية رايك ف اسئلتى ياعوبدى؟
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مش شفتها بقى لى يومين راحت فين تييى ؟؟


ياسيدى رزق وجالى والنعمة هتبصليى فية
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

خد دول يابنى ع السخان قبل مانيفين تيجى وتهشنى من هون
ههههههههههههههههههههه
امتى عوبد يكون رايق؟
*عوبد رايق على طول الخط وعرضه  *

امتى مزاجك يتعكر؟
*مالوش أمتى أحيانا بيقلب لوحده*

لية مش بطلت تدخين؟
*مش عارف لية*​ 
حاسس انة خطئية ولا عادى؟
*مش حاسس بحاجة *

بقاللك كام سنة بتحرق ف صدرك؟ههههههه
*فيما يروى الرواة حوالى خمسة عشر عاماااااا*

اخر حاجة بتفكر فيها قبل النوم اية؟
*اللى بييجى على بالى ..لو عركة زوجية بتبق هى اللى بتشغلنى لو موزة فى بى أم كانت واقفة جنب منى فى أشارة يبقى قشطة*

معاك دعوة لعشاء رومانسى اللى بيولعو فية كام شمعة كدة ياعوبدهههههههههههه
*هى شمعة واحدة بس ...هو عيد ميلاد !!!!!*

تاخد مين معاك؟ عيالك *ولا مين* ها هههههههههه
*عيال اية اللى هخدهم فى عشا رومانسى ياست أنتى *
*هاخد** مين**طبعا*​ 
قعدت قد اية عاطل اول متخرجت؟ ولا اشتغلت ع طول؟
*انا باشتغل ومن انا فى أولى جامعة *

لو اصبحت رئيس للدولة هتعمل اية اول حاجة؟
*دولة مدنية مع تعديل بعض القوانين سيئة السُمعة والتطبيق*

ياترى احلامك اتحققت؟
*مش بابطل أحلم عشان أقول انها تحققت *
*كل يوم حلم جديد *
*وكل يوم ف عمرى بيعدى وانتا معايا*

انت محظوظ؟
*أحيانا ...لكن اللى اعرفه انى ممغمطيس مشاكل*
*أينما توجه عوبد توجهت اليه المشكلات*

طيب كريم؟ ولا وائل هاهاهاها
*كريم على وائل بادى الأتنين*

ولا بخيل يا جلدة هههههههههههه
*تعرفى عنى هادا ؟ مو بخيل طال عمرك*

اول رحلة سافرتها كانت فين؟ سواء برة مصر ولا جوة مصر ( منا بقوللكم انة بن بطوطةههههههههههههههه)
*أمريكا *

كنت بتلعب ف الشارع وانت صغير؟ ( هتقولى نادى الصيدصح؟) ههههههههههههههه
*لأ مش صح كنت بالعب كورة فى الشارع ولما كبرت شوية لعبت فى نادى الشمس ..*​ 
فريقك المفضل اية؟
*اية السؤال الساذج ده ؟؟؟ أهلاوى طبعا *
اية رايك ف الست المسترجلة؟
*ست ؟؟ هى الست تبقى ست من غير دلال ودلع وخفة ومشية وضحكة حلوة ونظرة حنينة ولمسة هادية وووو ..مالكيش فيه طبعا*
وتشرب شاى ياعوبد؟
ههههههههههههههه
*مع شندوشت فراخ بانية وسلطة تييحينة الله يكرمك *
*أسئلتك بدأ مستواها يهبط ...أية؟!!*
*مافيش لياقة بدينة ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

لو حصلت جريمة قتل في المنتدى، اختار أحد الأعضاء في الأدوارتى​
الضحية​

*واحد من أولى أول*​
المشبوهين​

*العيال بتاعة تالتة عاشر*​
المجرم​

*أبوأسماعين *​
ضابط الشرطة​

*أحمد السقا*​
القاضى​

*المجلث العثكرى*​

3) تقرر في المنتدى افتتاح سوبر ماركووووو هههههههه
، اختار مجموعة من الأعضاء للأدوار تى........​ 
صاحب السوبر ماركت​

*دونا نبيل*​
المحاسبون​

*رانيا – نيفين – حوبوا - شقاوة*​
عمال النظافة​

*هنتعاقد مع شركة خارجية*​
حراس الأمن​

*مولكا – ألياس السيريانى *​
مسؤول المخازن​

*أنا*​
الزباين​

*أى عضو ينتهى أسمه بتاء التأنيث*​


اية رايك ف اسئلتى ياعوبدى؟
ههههههههههههههههه​

*محتاجة ترفعى لياقتك البدنية شوية*​​


----------



## rania79 (8 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه اعمل اية طيب
اتشلقب واعمل جمباز هنا ولا اية ياعم انت​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اعمل اية طيب​
> اتشلقب واعمل جمباز هنا ولا اية ياعم انت​


*:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدقى بأية ؟؟ ....هتصدقى ان شاء الله ...*
> *خسارة فيكى البوقين اللى حطيتهم لك ..عمال أدلع وأهنن وألونك بالأخضر ...وما يطمرشى ؟؟؟*
> *أنضمتى للعصابة يا دوك ؟!*
> *لالالا ...الظاهر ان ضعفى قدامكم هيجبنى ورا ...*
> ...



* منا لو هتفت وثقتو
هيرجعوا في الدور التاني بمادتين 
فا بلاها احسن :shutup22:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *منا لو هتفت وثقتو*
> *هيرجعوا في الدور التاني بمادتين *
> *فا بلاها احسن :shutup22:*​


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدقى بأية ؟؟ ....هتصدقى ان شاء الله ...*
> *خسارة فيكى البوقين اللى حطيتهم لك ..عمال أدلع وأهنن وألونك بالأخضر ...وما يطمرشى ؟؟؟*
> *أنضمتى للعصابة يا دوك ؟!*
> *لالالا ...الظاهر ان ضعفى قدامكم هيجبنى ورا ...*
> ...



ههههههههه

:fun_lol:
ياريت دا يكون عنوان قصيدتك​ فى المسابقه..





:bud:


وانا انسحبلك ع طول ياباشا (عوبد)..
واديك تصويت واسجل ب *95* عضويه عشان أصوتلك
(اديك نمره يعني مش ارقع بالصوت الحياني)
... يا ابو الاصل والواجب ...​
:big56:

:big29:
واشكرك علي رقيك وتحضرك 
فى التعامل مع سوء الفهم اللي حصل بين حضرتك
وبين 
حبوا أعدائكم 
من غير قصد ...واحب اقلك
 هنفضل نتعلم منك بردو يا ابو الدماغ العاليه ....

:big29:

:11_1_211v:

ايها الكواعب البيض ...ابشروا ....​
:11_1_211v:

اعلنت انضمامي اليكم​ وها انا واقف معكم اعلن معاهدتي وتشهد علينا صحراء ابن ابي الجرداء*-1
عشان بردو شامم ريحة غدر من رانيا​ وانها هتزق عليا خضراوات المنتدي كلهم
 عشان يلطشو فيا تقاييم سالبه  
في تصويت القصيده
 لحد ما يضيعوا مستقبلي فى النقاط

:36_1_38:

 وارجع عضو بليد تاني.....

:36_1_31:

واعتقد في خضره او خضرتان ع الاقل


:j:


فيهم واحده نوع محرم أخويا ودوليا 

ممكن تكون الصلعه اللي فوق دي ماسكه الكوره المرا بتلعب مع ام فيونكه 

ومحدش يقلي انها البت نونا 


هههههههه متمرد انا ع الحنيه والطبطبه اللي بلاقيها


:609bu:
المكيده المنكشفه ....!!!​

:sha:

 يريدون نصب كمين لي ع اخر شارع


:20:

 فى الحته اللي هناك 

:591iu:



وشكلي كدا والله اعلم 


:16:


هاكل ضرب لحد ما فلق....

:01A0FF~139:


...وربنا يستر..


:070104~242:


ويبعت العون من عنده 


:big64:


:_:_:_::_:_::_:_:_:__:_:_:_



تحياتي ...روني​
وصدق اللي سماكي روني والنعمه ...

الصفقه الجايه هتكون مع انهي نادي

 اتمنا انو يكون نادي السكه الحديد 


:274rb:


ولا بني عبيد 






(مش زملكاوي والنيشعمه ....ولا اهلاوي بردو والنيشعمه)



 :big74:



.....ابله نظيمه ذات المصفاه والحله وبقايا المحشي...
الذي اصبح كعجين الفلاحه نتيجة سرحان ست الكل فى الكيبورد
 وترك المحشي للطفله الصغير تستخدمه عجين صلصال تشكل به كرات صغيره
 وفى دماغ ابله نظيمه عدل ...


:36_11_5:





واعلن التخلي التام ..

عن اي منصب دفاعي مناهضد محالف لأي فكر عبودي ..

وان كان لي فى موالاته ذنب....!! 

فها انا أطلب منكن ان أجازي بصنيع ما سفك قلبي من أثم 


عندما عينته مستشارا يتربع علي فكاهة المنتدي..

وأعلن فى كلماتي برهان نيتاوي ..

قد جائني من صحراء الجزيره العربيه..


يحلق فوق سجادة ابن ابي المتنبئه ....

الذي يجوب العالم يمنة ويسار


 ماضي وحاضر



 فعل وأمر 



جلد وبتر 



قبل طرفة رمش واحده.....!!!!​
وبعد ان ايقنت ان فى ذلك قدر وشرف ومكانه عاليه لي فى قبيلة المتنبئون ..
اعلنها  لكم ...​

اني انا


 ابن ابي المتبئه ..*--1


اني بريد البسطجي فى الأرض....

:bud:

 اسلم لكم مواهبي وعباقتي فى بني قبيلتي ..



:36_11_10:



:::::::::::::::
جائني فى منامي رسالة اختتمت بها جلستي التي رأيتها فى منامي التي هي جلستي معكم


:friends:


 الأن وأري ان فى تبليغي لهم بها لفيه ايه 

فأسمعوا وأنصتوا لوحي منامي 


فهو عندما يأتيني اعلم انه سيكون غدا 


واني لأري فيكم من غض القلب الكثير 


 ولكن قلوبهم تحت عروش اللضعضار *---1


أسيره لا تجد منفذا لأن تنمو فى سماء المحبه  


فأليكم ما أتاني وحي منامي وقد سماه


 بأية..

  ( المضمون المضمون*----1​ )



اسمعوا وأرمون فغدا تشهدون ​


وقد أمرني الوحي أمر لا رجعة فيه 
بأن أضع هذا العنوان
 "كتوبيك" 
فى ايامي المقبله 
بأذن المسيح له المجد
لأسجل به ما جأئني من أوامر للوحي
 لا استطيع ردها دون تبليغ 
وليكن فيكم من 
ابن ابي التريقان*------1 مشرفين ومديرين 
يناضلوا ويجاهدوا لأن لا يأخذهم غضب فى شيء منهم
 كي لا يلقونا بسهام البلوه لا يردها عنا سوي المحب منهم ...


{{{ يا ايها المتعقلون ><مذكركم والنون >< فى قهوه وينسون >< يدعوكم لتشربون>< فى كأس ملعون >< الذي به تقسمون >< انه بين الأسود مأمون ><وعلي كتفيه يحتمون >< بأمنه يصرخون >< وأنهم لغادرون ><فى العاجل يهجمون >< ابادتهم ينظرون >< سحقهم فى الكأس مضمون  >< ذاك لأنهم للسكر معرضون >< وفي قعر سكره ترقدون  >< وعلي خيالاته يتغنون >< انكم لقابعون >< فى وديان السكون >< حجارة تمكثون >< فى الثرثرة صامتون >< فى الصمت مغيرون >< فى العلم مدخلون >< بالوهم تهتدون >< بالسفك تفرحون >< بالزيف تفترون >< بالكذب تلتحون >< للبلدة ممسكون >< منكبها تعتلون >< فى الظهيرة والعصرون >< فى السقيعة والحرون >< ميدانها مندسون >< وما هم بمندسون >< للأعمي يظهرون >< للأخرس يسمعون  ><  للميت يوكلون >< للركود عابدون  >< للعقل لاغون >< للقلب جاحدون >< فالنعمة ناكرون >< انهم مطهرون >< من خطاياهم منقون >< وبالسب يشكرون >< وبالحقد منعمون >واني لترياقون< ....وللوحي لقاء عند نومي }}}​
::::::::::::::::::::





:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

*-1 : منطقه مليئه بكل ما لذ وطاب من قحف عقول لا يرجوه الا من يرجوه 
*--1: لقبي الجديد فى حكاوي القهاوي
*---1:تحت الفحص والتمحيص لوضع معني مناسب 
*----1:كنوع من الأتفاق مع أجابة استاذنا

(ابو العبابيد​)
​

الذي تم أطلاق هذا اللقب عليه
 بعد اصدار فرمان من جلالته
 بأن من وجب لهم دون أعتراض او تحريم نطق لفظة 

(عوبد)​
كنوع من الدلع والتهشيش المبالغ فيه لجلالته
 خوفا من طغيه وجبروته فى الردود 
التي تتسبب فى الغثيان
 وفى حالات كثيره الموت من شدة الضحك ..
وضحاياه فى ذلك كثر..​
هم الكواعب البيض فقط...
وعلي انا الرجل حامل رسالة جلالته لجميع الرجال 
بأن لفظ 

(عوبد)​
محرم رجاليا ..كتابيا وتفكيريا.. واقعيا وخياليا..لفظيا او همسيا..

وان التفير به يؤدي الي التزود بشنات فكاهه زائده قد تؤدي للطردبعد قليل....!؟


*------1:من القابي بردو

(ولسا كتير) 

:fun_lol:

انا حاج وبركه علي رأي عواد ....

قصدي عياد 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مايو 2012)

*عليا الطلاج لأرد الوليا واطلقها لك تانى ....*
*لو كنت فهمت حرف واحد من اللى أنت كتبته* ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

روني يأسفني ان اخبرك بان مدتك قد انتهت
ههههههههه

حان الوقت لتكوني الضحيه 


++++++++++
وعبود 
من حقك تبدأ الاسئله اللي بقالك اسبوع مجهزلها

لما نشوف المعركه هاتنتهي علي ايش بقي


حد يفرجني علي لون احمريكا في الموضوع دا بقي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

*جارى التحضير ...بس ألمح خيالها داخل المنتدى ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

لا تلمح ايه
انا عاوزها تدخل تصدم عدل
ههههههههههههههههه

يعني انجز في السريع
ولا علي رايك علي البيكو
هههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا تلمح ايه
> انا عاوزها تدخل تصدم عدل
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*قادموووووووووووووون ....حااااازموووووون*


*لازم رانيا ...لازم لازم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

*أولا : أسئلة فك العضلات وأسترخائها*​




 
*من المعروف ان رانيا " تسع وسبعون " الشهيرة " بصباح ألومنيا "*
*خريجة مدرسة " كُل واشكر" الصناعية بنات*​ 

1 – ياترى كملتى علام ؟ ولحد فين ؟

2 – عايزين نتعرف على *الأبعاد التشكيلية* لصباح ( طول عرض أرتفاع ) ؟

3 - مع بيان وزن *" الحاوية "* - (مسموح بالتزوير فى البيانات أسوة بالمستوردين)

4 - أين وُلدت سيدتى ( شهادة *المنشأ* يعنى ) ؟

5 - وأين ترعرعت ؟ ( بخلاف *الملجأ* أياه وآميية مش هسيح ) 

6 - بقى لك كام سنة متجوزة سى الأستاذ ممدوح ؟

7 - وهو بقى له كام سنة متجوزك ؟

8 - وأزاى وأمتى وفين أتعرفتوا على بعض ؟

9 - ولية وعشان أية ؟!!!

10 - جوازة صالونات والا جوازة حُب ؟ ( *ماتتكسفيش ياصباح قولى* ) 

11 - خلفتى بعد الجواز مباشرة وألا خدتى وقتك دلع وفُسح وخروجات ؟

12 - والأستاذ ممدوح برضه زيك ؟!!!

13- أعمار بنانيتك قد أية ؟

14- ومين فيهم اللى قريبة منك ؟

15- مين فى البنات اللى نقدر نقول عليها فى خفة دم أمها ؟

16- الأستاذ ممدوح بيهلك عل روحه من الضحك معاكى *وألا عاتيييى* ؟

17- بتظغتيه كام مرة فى اليوم ؟

18- قضيتوا شهر العسل فين ؟

19- وكان نفسك تقضيه فين بدل اللى أنتى قضيته فيه فى السؤال اللى فوق ؟

20- عشتى فترة خطوبة سعيدة قد أية ؟ 

21- درستوا بعض قبل الجواز وألا ممدوح شال بالبركة على طول كدة ؟

22- لو حماتك عايشة علاقتك بيها ازاى ؟

23- حصل صدام معاها *قبل* الجواز ؟

24- أو *بعده* ؟

25- أو فى *وسط* الأكل ؟

26- أتشرطتى على سى الستاذ ممدوح أيتوها شرووط قبل الجواز ؟

27- وياترى نفذها والا نفض لك ؟ 

28- كان نفسك تعملى أية فى فترة الخطوبة وما عملتيهوش ؟

29- راح فين أبن الجيران اللى كان بيقف لك فى البكونة وأنتى صغيرة ؟

*30- حطى السؤال رقم تلاتين بمعرفتك ...على تلاتين يوم ما عرفتك ...* :flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

*ثانياً : أسئلة فى الفن والمغنى والدَانس*​




 

*31- مين من الممثلين المصريين فتى أحلامك ؟*

*32- ومن الخواجات ( ماعدا أميتاب باتشان ) ؟*

*33- مين من الموزز دول بتعجبك قوى طحن *
*( ليلى "عولوى" - داليا البحيرى - زينات صدقى )*

*34- ومين من الأجنبيات ؟ *
*( كاترين زيتا جونز - أنجلينا جولى - جاكى شان ) *

*35- مين من الممثلات بيقعد الأستاذ ممدوح مبحلق فيها أو بيستنى لها "مشلسل" ؟*

*36- وشعورك بيبقى أزاى ؟ ( بخلاف شعور ناسيت ) *

*37- بتحبى السيما ؟*

*38- آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مرة أخد سى الستاذ ممدوح ع السيما **كانت فى أنهى قرن ؟*

*39- كان معاكوا البنات ؟*

*40- مين اللى دفع تمن الفيشار ؟*

*41- جاب لك حاجة ساقعة هناك وألا قالك قربعى مية على قد ماتقدرى قبل ما ننزل ؟*

*42- لو قالوا لك تنفعى نجمة سينما تختارى تكونى مين ؟*


*عن " وردة الجزائرية " – رضى الله عنها – أنها قالت :*
*فى يوم وليلة ..ليلة ليلة ..دوقنا حلاوة الحُب ( تن ) كله فى يوم ليلة ..*
*تيرارارااا ررا ارارتى*​*إحم إحم ...وبغض النظر عن تلميحات الشاعرة فى الأغنية نسألك سؤال أهم*
*(أ ) ماهى الليلة التى قصدتها – رضى الله عنها - ؟!*
*(ب) فى اى ساعة من الليلة ذااقت حلاوة ذلك الحُب ؟*
*(ج) فى ظل حُكم السلفيين هلى هناك خظورة على حياة المغنية ؟*
*( د ) مطلوب أسم ظابط الآداب الذى حرر المحضر لها فى هذه الليلة العسسسل ؟*

*فى تيترات أى عمل فنى تجدى المسميات التالية :*
*ساعد فى الأخراج – المخرج المساعد – مساعد المخرج – المخرج المنفذ – المخرج ....و.....أخيراً ....أخرجها لكم فلان الفلانى *​
*43 – أشرحى لنا الفرق بين هذه المسميات ؟!*

*44 – بتحبى أفلام يوسف شاهين ؟*

*45 – أن كان أى فيلم فيهم يعجبك أكتر ؟*

*46 – يعنى أية مصطلح ( راكور ) فى السينما ؟*

*47 – مين اللى وضع كلمات أغنية فيلم ( شئ من الخوف ) ؟*

*أسئلة أختيارية فذة أستفزاز عمييييء *​ 
*48 – لية فى الأفلام الدينية الكفار بيلبسوا أسود والمسلمين أبيض ؟*
*( أفتكاسات مخرجين ) *
*( عشان المشاهد يعرف يفرق بينهم )*
*( كانوا بيلعبوا شطرنج )*
*( إجابة أخرى ) *

*49 - **ليه المسلم فى الأفلام ديه بيتكلم دايما وهو سرحان وهيمان وباصص فى السما ؟*
*( علشان عامل دماغ عصير دوم ) *
*( بيحاول يفتكر الحوار اللى ها يقوله ) *
*( بيشوفها ها تمطر وألا لأ ..)*
*( إجابة أخرى ) *

*50 - فى فيلم فجر الإسلام ليه "يحيي شاهين " بيشد ياقة العباية الكوخ المشمشى وهو بيتكلم ؟*
*( عايز يطلع من هدومه علشان المشهد بيتعاد للمرة الرابعة ) *
*( علشان الدنيا حر وبيصوروا فى الصحرا ) *
*( علشان المنتج أكل عليه آخر قسط فى الفيلم )*
*( إجابة أخرى ) *

*51 - طيب عرفت منين إن العباية كانت مشمشى مع إن الفيلم أبيض وأسمر ؟*


*نكتفى بهذا القدر من الأسئلة ...فاصل ونواااصل مع الآعلانات*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مايو 2012)

ياساتر يارب
ايه دا كله يا عبود
انت متاكد ان دي اسئله فك العضلات ولا محضر جر شكل
ههههههههههههه

كدا اقول بقلب جامد
مكنش يومك يا روني مع عبود
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مايو 2012)

ايه اللى بيحصل دة :fun_oops:
قلبى معاكى يا رونى ... يعينك ربنا يا قلبى معلش معلش ربنا على المفترى :spor24:


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2012)

هما دول بس !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هما دول بس !


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لآ ياراااااجل ...ودى تييجى ...ناطر عليا طال عُمرك لما هى بس ترد ...ليك عليا تلات أيام تسييح دم *
*لسة هندخل ع الكورة وعلى ( التبييخ )*
*وجعة مطينة بطييين *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ايه اللى بيحصل دة :fun_oops:
> قلبى معاكى يا رونى ... يعينك ربنا يا قلبى معلش معلش ربنا على المفترى :spor24:


*أنا مفترى يا شقااااوة ؟؟؟*
*حضرى لها انتى بس المحاليل وأجهزى فى غرفة الأنعاش*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا مفترى يا شقااااوة ؟؟؟*
> *حضرى لها انتى بس المحاليل وأجهزى فى غرفة الأنعاش*



*لالالا انت زى الفل ... محدش يضمن الزمن الاخبر اللى احنا فيه يجى عليا يوم و اقع فى ايدك لا قدر الله :smi420:... انت زى الفل يا دودى :t23:

بعد الشر عليها .. رونى ادها و ادود .. ولا هتهز شعرة منها و هتشوفها دلوقتى :spor24:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالالا انت زى الفل ... *


 *ههههههههه*
*حلوة ( زى الفُل ) دى ...المهنة تحكم برضه* 

*



محدش يضمن الزمن الاخبر اللى احنا فيه يجى عليا يوم و اقع فى ايدك لا قدر الله :smi420:... انت زى الفل يا دودى :t23:

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لالالالالالالالا*
*ماتخافيش أنا ضعييييف قدام بتوع ( التييب ) وأسألى أعضاء العصابة اللى وقعتى معاهم العقد ...*
*والا فاكرانى نايم على ودانى فى المنتدى ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لالالالالالالالا*
> *ماتخافيش أنا ضعييييف قدام بتوع ( التييب ) وأسألى أعضاء العصابة اللى وقعتى معاهم العقد ...*
> *والا فاكرانى نايم على ودانى فى المنتدى ؟*



ايه دة ... دة حيطان المنتدى ليها ودان بقا و انا متراقبة :dntknw: ... و بعدين مادام ضعيف قدام بتوع تيييييييب اخد رونى معايا اعارة ال 3 ايام دول ترحم البنوتة شوية :t17:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2012)

كنت عارف ان عوبد هيلعب بغباوه ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كنت عارف ان عوبد هيلعب *بغباوه* ههههههههههههه


*غباااااوة ؟؟؟*
*تصدق انك عايز يتكسر رجلك المرة دى ؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههه*
*فينك من أمبارح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *غباااااوة ؟؟؟*
> *تصدق انك عايز يتكسر رجلك المرة دى ؟؟؟*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *فينك من أمبارح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*لا يا كبير 
غباوه هنا مش مقصود منها " استيوبت "
المقصود " نو ميرسي " بلا رحمه 

ايدي وارمه ومش قادر اقوم من السرير 
حتي صوابعي اللي كت بتتحرك فصلت خدمه 
وعندي معاد بكره مع دكتور تاني 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مايو 2012)

*هههههههه*
*ما أنا عارف ياولة ...تانى ايدك ؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *ما أنا عارف ياولة ...تانى ايدك ؟؟؟*



* ايه تاني 
الشمال عندي اكبر من رجلي 
وارمه جدا 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2012)

شو الاخبار يا حلوين


حدش شاف البت روني ولا ايش
هي دخلت اتصدمت من الاسئله وهربت من الردود


اللي يلاقيها يقفشها ويحدفها علي التوبيك 

عاوزين الراجل يكمل باقي الاستجواب
ههههههههههههههههههه



منورنا يا عبود باشا


----------



## white.angel (11 مايو 2012)

*يانهار الوان ... *
*حرام عليك يا عبود *
*اينعم هو على الباغى تدور الدوائر *
*وهى طلعت عينيك .. بس بردو دى ليدى *
*من اهل النووون *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2012)

*حاسس اني بشوف فيلم الهروب الكبير الجزء السابع 

اين انتي يا رانيا
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مايو 2012)

اوبااااااااااااا دا علي كدة اناا فلتي من عبود في الموضوع التاني بقي 
ربنااااا يرحمك ياا رنياااا اوبس قصدي ربنااااا معااكي يا رنياا... :new6:


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> روني يأسفني ان اخبرك بان مدتك قد انتهت
> ههههههههه
> 
> حان الوقت لتكوني الضحيه
> ...



اية مدتى انتهت تى يابت انتى:kap:
اعيد شحن البطاقة ولا ايةleasantr
لووووووووووول
ومش هتبطلى تبعينى وش كدة يا ابتثام
هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هما دول بس !


اة شوفت يا جوجو
حونين اصلو اوى اوى عوبد :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قادموووووووووووووون ....حااااازموووووون*
> 
> 
> *لازم رانيا ...لازم لازم*​




والاسلفت منور لية عشان رونى داست علية:t13:
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ايه اللى بيحصل دة :fun_oops:
> قلبى معاكى يا رونى ... يعينك ربنا يا قلبى معلش معلش ربنا على المفترى :spor24:



 شوفتى يهارتى
المفترى مصدق :cry2:
منك لله ياض يعوبد

كشفت باروكتى اهو ودعيت عليك من الوميتال بيتنا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يانهار الوان ... *
> *حرام عليك يا عبود *
> *اينعم هو على الباغى تدور الدوائر *
> *وهى طلعت عينيك .. بس بردو دى ليدى *
> *من اهل النووون *​



قوليو ياهارتى:cry2:
مش فاهمة مالو الواد دة
انت يابنى مش عندك ولايا؟
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2012)

بللاش لمااااضة وانجزى ...مش هحن ولا انخ ولا اتنيل على عينى
مابكلش منه خلاص ...كان زمان وجبر ياست ...
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ركك اول ما هتزمرى لعوبد هييجى لك جرى وانتى عارفة


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> بللاش لمااااضة وانجزى ...مش هحن ولا انخ ولا اتنيل على عينى
> مابكلش منه خلاص ...كان زمان وجبر ياست ...
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس ركك اول ما هتزمرى لعوبد هييجى لك جرى وانتى عارفة



ه ههههههههههههههه طيب بيب بيب عووووووووووبد:wub:
زمرنا اهو وشوية شوية هنط الحبلleasantrleasantrleasantr

وكمان بزمتك ياواد كل دى اسئلة 
لييييييييييييييييية يعنى
انا عمرى محد عمل فيا كدهون
ولا كدة
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (11 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حاسس اني بشوف فيلم الهروب الكبير الجزء السابع
> 
> اين انتي يا رانيا
> *​



هههههههههههههههه ياعم النهاردة الجمعة
يعنى يوم الغسيل العالمى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ه ههههههههههههههه طيب بيب بيب عووووووووووبد:wub:
> زمرنا اهو وشوية شوية هنط الحبلleasantrleasantrleasantr​
> وكمان بزمتك ياواد كل دى اسئلة
> لييييييييييييييييية يعنى
> ...


 ده اول طقم ياصباح ....
لسة لم ندخل على البهاريز ,,,,فكى عضلاتك
او ارشينى وكلك نظر


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اوبااااااااااااا دا علي كدة اناا فلتي من عبود في الموضوع التاني بقي
> ربنااااا يرحمك ياا رنياااا اوبس قصدي ربنااااا معااكي يا رنياا... :new6:


هههههههههههههههه البقاء لله ياحبييتى 
:hlp:
​


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ده اول طقم ياصباح ....
> لسة لم ندخل على البهاريز ,,,,فكى عضلاتك
> او ارشينى وكلك نظر


ههههههههههههههه طيب تعال نهرب عند مدبولى كوارع ونا هظبطتك هناك
جشطة؟:hlp:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طيب تعال نهرب عند مدبولى كوارع ونا هظبطتك هناك​جشطة؟:hlp:​


مادام فيها كوارع ومدبولى ....يبقى وجب
عايزانى احذف كام سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟
وا لااحذف كله ؟؟؟


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

QUOTE=عبود عبده عبود;3183531]
*أولا : أسئلة فك العضلات وأسترخائها


*فك عضلات؟؟؟؟؟
اوع يغرك جسمك يعوبد
اوع
ههههههههههههههه*
*


 


 [/QUOTE]


​
 *من المعروف ان رانيا " تسع وسبعون " الشهيرة " بصباح ألومنيا "*​
*خريجة مدرسة " كُل واشكر" الصناعية بنات*​


*الله عليك وع التقديمة الفوليلى تى ياعبودى:wub:*​
*ههههههههههههههه*​
*كدة شركات الانتاج البير سلمية هتخطفنى تخطيف*​
*ههههههههههههههه*​


 1 – ياترى كملتى علام ؟ ولحد فين ؟

والهى يابية انا قولت اخد الدبلون:hlp: واتحدف قدام بيتنا اصطاد عريس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا خريجة كلية سياحة وفنادق جامعة حلوووووووووان​
 2 – عايزين نتعرف على *الأبعاد التشكيلية* لصباح ( طول عرض أرتفاع ) ؟

انا هلامية الشكل ياعوبد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا 161 سم مكعب بلا ادنى فشخرة يعنى
هههههههههههههههه
الوزن بقة بلاش عشان انا بتحسدleasantr​
 3 - مع بيان وزن *" الحاوية "* - (مسموح بالتزوير فى البيانات أسوة بالمستوردين)

اعدمك لو كنت فاهمة معنى السؤال
ههههههههههههه

 4 - أين وُلدت سيدتى ( شهادة *المنشأ* يعنى ) ؟
بلد المنشاء يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غابات اثيوبيا
هههههههههههههههه
مصر يمعلمى​
 5 - وأين ترعرعت ؟ ( بخلاف *الملجأ* أياه وآميية مش هسيح ) 
ههههههههههههههههههه يوة عليك يا حسين مش هتبطل سياح ياواد:wub:
ترعرعت ف مصر برضة تخيل


 6 - بقى لك كام سنة متجوزة سى الأستاذ ممدوح ؟

دوحة هارتى الجوانى وليس البرانى؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
متجوزة قول كدة من 10 سنين
عود بخور بقة عشان الحسد
ههههههههههههههههههه

 7 - وهو بقى له كام سنة متجوزك ؟

من اول متولد
اصلى كنت ومازلت فتاة احلامة اللوليبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 8 - وأزاى وأمتى وفين أتعرفتوا على بعض ؟
كنت يخويا بحضر فرح وشافنى وداخ ورايا عقبال معرف انا مين  وساكنة فين وكدة
طبعا كل دة من تاثير رمشى الجارح الدابح منت عارف بقة:wub:
هههههههههههههههههههههه

 9 - ولية وعشان أية ؟!!!

عشان امة داعية علية اساسا
هههههههههههههههه

 10 - جوازة صالونات والا جوازة حُب ؟ ( *ماتتكسفيش ياصباح قولى* ) 
هههههههههههههههه واللهى ياسونة
احنا جوازة صالون واربع حتت جاتوةleasantr

 11 - خلفتى بعد الجواز مباشرة وألا خدتى وقتك دلع وفُسح وخروجات ؟
اخدت وقت
اخرت ف الحمل سنتين بس مش بمزاجى 

 12 - والأستاذ ممدوح برضه زيك ؟!!!
اخر ف الحمل ولا اية ياعم انت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 13- أعمار بنانيتك قد أية ؟

ناقص تقولى طلعتى بطاقتك يابت:spor2:
الكبيرة رايحة اهى 3 ابتدائى( اوووووووووعو تفكرونى عجوزة يعيال ازحلleasantrleasantr)
الصغيرة 4 سنين 

 14- ومين فيهم اللى قريبة منك ؟

ممممممممممم الاتنين
بس اللى لسة بعاملها ع انها بييى لسة
بنتى الصغيرة

 15- مين فى البنات اللى نقدر نقول عليها فى خفة دم أمها ؟
دى شهادة نعتز بيها يا اخى المبجل عبود ان الورد
هههههههههههههههههههههه
الاتين بجد دمهم خفيف


 16- الأستاذ ممدوح بيهلك عل روحه من الضحك معاكى *وألا عاتيييى* ؟

ههههههههههههههههههه اة بيضخك اكيد
ولو مش ضحك
ف سيف ومطوة يقدور يخالوة يضحك عافية
هههههههههههههههههه

 17- بتظغتيه كام مرة فى اليوم ؟
لة عندى 3 وجبات بخمس كوبايات شاى متسكرة
واكتر من كدة بيقة افتراء وتبذير
ههههههههههههههههههههه

 18- قضيتوا شهر العسل فين ؟
اليكس عروس البحر المتوسط ههههههههههههههههه

 19- وكان نفسك تقضيه فين بدل اللى أنتى قضيته فيه فى السؤال اللى فوق ؟
لاء بالعكس وقتها انا اتبسطت اوى اوى فيها
مش مهم المكان ياعوبد
المهم يكون معاك سى ممدوح
ههههههههههههههه

 20- عشتى فترة خطوبة سعيدة قد أية ؟ 
اتخطبت واتجوزت ف 6 شهور
كلو ع السخان يمعلمى

 21- درستوا بعض قبل الجواز وألا ممدوح شال بالبركة على طول كدة ؟

شال
 والبضاعة المبباعة لا تسترد
.هههههههههههههههههه


 22- لو حماتك عايشة علاقتك بيها ازاى ؟
متوفية

 23- حصل صدام معاها *قبل* الجواز ؟
مش اوى
بس هى كانت عايزة تجيب انترية معين
ونا مكنتش حباة
فوقفت ليها وقفة الاسود ف الغابة
ههههههههههههههههههه

 24- أو *بعده* ؟
لاء بعدة مفيش لانها سلمت النمر قوام قوام:a63:

 25- أو فى *وسط* الأكل ؟

هههههههههههههههه غلس هقول اية

 26- أتشرطتى على سى الستاذ ممدوح أيتوها شرووط قبل الجواز ؟
ه
والله يابنى مش فاكرة
بقوللك عشر سنين
وانت عارفنى زهايمر اساسا
ههههههههههههههههه

 27- وياترى نفذها والا نفض لك ؟ 
جاوبنا انى زهايمرleasantr

 28- كان نفسك تعملى أية فى فترة الخطوبة وما عملتيهوش ؟
تطول فترة الخطوبة عشان اتفسح واسمع كام كلمة  حووووووب من اياهم ياحسين
ههههههههههههههههه

 29- راح فين أبن الجيران اللى كان بيقف لك فى البكونة وأنتى صغيرة ؟

والنعمة مكان فية
كل جيرانا من احفاد عائشة اساسا:hlp:

 *30- حطى السؤال رقم تلاتين بمعرفتك ...على تلاتين يوم ما عرفتك ...* :flowers:

ههههههههههههههههه احط السؤال دة ف عيونك يخويا
دة انت سحلنتى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

نفدتى بجلدك من اول طلعة ياصبااااح ؟؟؟؟
اوكا خلصى الباقى عايز اخش اتخمد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مايو 2012)

مووووووووووووووتابع ​


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ثانياً : أسئلة فى الفن والمغنى والدَانس*​


​


 




اموت انا ف الانحيراف يا ابلتى​
ههههههههههههههههههههه

بس مين الجمر اللى لابسة جولنة حمراء دى ياعوبدى؟
هههههههههههه
​


 *31- مين من الممثلين المصريين فتى أحلامك ؟*

*فتى احلامى؟ ونا معايا سى دوحة هارتى*
*بتهرج انت اكيد*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

 *32- ومن الخواجات ( ماعدا أميتاب باتشان ) ؟*
*ماليش غير ف المحلى بشجع صناعة بلدى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

 *33- مين من الموزز دول بتعجبك قوى طحن *
 *( ليلى "عولوى" - داليا البحيرى - زينات صدقى )*
*بزمة دة سؤال؟*
*زينات صدقى اكيد*
*كلو سيلكون ومضروب يابنى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

 *34- ومين من الأجنبيات ؟ *
 *( كاترين زيتا جونز - أنجلينا جولى - جاكى شان ) *
*والله بقيت مثقف ياواد ياعبودى*
*وبتقول كلام مش عارفة اقراة اهو*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


 *35- مين من الممثلات بيقعد الأستاذ ممدوح مبحلق فيها أو بيستنى لها "مشلسل" ؟*
*يالهوووووتى*
*هو بجد يقدر ولا اية*
*ع اساس انى شوال بصل مركون ؟*
*لن يقدر*
*لنننننننن يقدر*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

 *36- وشعورك بيبقى أزاى ؟ ( بخلاف شعور ناسيت ) *

*هههههههههههههه مش عندى شعور*
*لانة اخرة اساسا برامج الكرة والاخبار*


 *37- بتحبى السيما ؟*
*اها اكيد*

 *38- آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مرة أخد سى الستاذ ممدوح ع السيما **كانت فى أنهى قرن ؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه تصدق فعلا بقالى زمن مش اتحدقت ف سينما*
*اخرها تقريبا من ست سنين كدة*
*العيال بقة منت فاهم*

 *39- كان معاكوا البنات ؟*
*الكبيرة اة*
*لكن عمرى ماخدت الصغيرة السيمنا*

 *40- مين اللى دفع تمن الفيشار ؟*

*نهدر فلوسنا عشان شوية فشار؟*
*لالالالالالالالالا*
*بعملو ف حلة واخدة معايا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

 *41- جاب لك حاجة ساقعة هناك وألا قالك قربعى مية على قد ماتقدرى قبل ما ننزل ؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يخريبت كلامك*
*لاء يابابا*
*اتفرقع ف وشى كانز ساجع متشبر كمان leasantrleasantrleasantr*

 *42- لو قالوا لك تنفعى نجمة سينما تختارى تكونى مين ؟*
*ياعمى فكك دة وسط تيتتتتتتتتتت اساسا*
*ولا يستاهل التفكير*


 *عن " وردة الجزائرية " – رضى الله عنها – أنها قالت :*​
*فى يوم وليلة ..ليلة ليلة ..دوقنا حلاوة الحُب ( تن ) كله فى يوم ليلة ..*​
*تيرارارااا ررا ارارتى*​*إحم إحم ...وبغض النظر عن تلميحات الشاعرة فى الأغنية نسألك سؤال أهم*
 *(أ ) ماهى الليلة التى قصدتها – رضى الله عنها - ؟!*
*الليلة الكبيرةleasantr*
 *(ب) فى اى ساعة من الليلة ذااقت حلاوة ذلك الحُب ؟*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه ف الهزيع الخامس من اليل*
 *(ج) فى ظل حُكم السلفيين هلى هناك خظورة على حياة المغنية ؟*
*ياسيدى دول بيقدوا  المواهب*
*leasantr*

 *( د ) مطلوب أسم ظابط الآداب الذى حرر المحضر لها فى هذه الليلة العسسسل ؟*
*هههههههههههههه انا عارفة بس اسم الصول اللى كان مع حضرة الظابط*

 *فى تيترات أى عمل فنى تجدى المسميات التالية :*​
*ساعد فى الأخراج – المخرج المساعد – مساعد المخرج – المخرج المنفذ – المخرج ....و.....أخيراً ....أخرجها لكم فلان الفلانى *​
 *43 – أشرحى لنا الفرق بين هذه المسميات ؟!*


*امشى من قدامى ياعبود *
*لعملها معاك*
*ههههههههههههههه*

 *44 – بتحبى أفلام يوسف شاهين ؟*
*لاء لانة غبى ومحتاج ترجمة لافلامة اساسا*

 *45 – أن كان أى فيلم فيهم يعجبك أكتر ؟*
*ولا بيعجبنى حاجة*

 *46 – يعنى أية مصطلح ( راكور ) فى السينما ؟*
*ولا اعرف*
*انا ثقافتى دمنهورية يابنى منت عارفleasantr*

 *47 – مين اللى وضع كلمات أغنية فيلم ( شئ من الخوف ) ؟*
*واحد ميت من الخوف*
*هاهاهاهاها*

 *أسئلة أختيارية فذة أستفزاز عمييييء *​ 
 *48 – لية فى الأفلام الدينية الكفار بيلبسوا أسود والمسلمين أبيض ؟*
*هههههههههههههه طيب تصدق فكرنتى بحوار زمان*
*ونا صغيرة كنت مصاحبة بت جيران مسلمة واختها ف كلية الطب*
*المهم اختها دى كانت بتقولنا ان الجماجم السمرا اللى بيدرسوها بتكون بتاعة الناس المسيحين*
*والبيضاء بتاعة المسلمين*
*عشان اعمالهم وكدة*
*ونا طبعا كنت عيلة ومش فاهمة كلامها اوى وقتها*
 *( أفتكاسات مخرجين ) *
 *( عشان المشاهد يعرف يفرق بينهم )*

*ايون هو دة وعشان يدعى ع الكفار *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
 *( كانوا بيلعبوا شطرنج )*
 *( إجابة أخرى ) *

 *49 - **ليه المسلم فى الأفلام ديه بيتكلم دايما وهو سرحان وهيمان وباصص فى السما ؟*
 *( علشان عامل دماغ عصير دوم ) *
 *( بيحاول يفتكر الحوار اللى ها يقوله ) *
 *( بيشوفها ها تمطر وألا لأ ..)*
 *( إجابة أخرى ) *

*يمكن عايزها تمطر بول بعير؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

 *50 - فى فيلم فجر الإسلام ليه "يحيي شاهين " بيشد ياقة العباية الكوخ المشمشى وهو بيتكلم ؟*

 *( عايز يطلع من هدومه علشان المشهد بيتعاد للمرة الرابعة ) *
 *( علشان الدنيا حر وبيصوروا فى الصحرا ) *
 *( علشان المنتج أكل عليه آخر قسط فى الفيلم )*
 *( إجابة أخرى ) *
*هههههههههههههه تمنظرة يابنى*
*شبع من بعد جوع بقة هنقول ايةleasantr*

 *51 - طيب عرفت منين إن العباية كانت مشمشى مع إن الفيلم أبيض وأسمر ؟*

*ههههههههههههههه مع عوبد مفيش مستحيل*
*عوبد عارف النملة اتعشت اية*
*عوبد يعنى الفطانة*
*يعنى الفزلكة*
*يعنى تووووووووع وشك*
*هههههههههههههههه*


 *نكتفى بهذا القدر من الأسئلة ...فاصل ونواااصل مع الآعلانات*​ 




اعلانات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منك لفوق يامفترى
دة انا هنجت منك
من الضحك طبعااااااااااااااااا
.ثم مش واحد وخمسون سؤال قليل؟
:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:
الرحمة ياعوووبدى
هخههههههههههههههه​ ​


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> نفدتى بجلدك من اول طلعة ياصبااااح ؟؟؟؟
> اوكا خلصى الباقى عايز اخش اتخمد




ههههههههههههههههه اومال فاكرنى هاهنج منك ولا اية
تؤتؤتؤ
.انا رونى قلب الاسد يا بابا
نيهانيها:hlp:
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون يا روني اي جامد انت
بجد فطست من الضحك علي ردودك

يالا يا بودي بقي نزل كام طقم كدا
خليي الشعب يضحك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه لاء والهى
يعنى الشعب يضحك ورونى تتسحل
بصو بقة انا لو عوبد سالنى اسالة تانى
هكشف راسى وادعى علية ف عز الضهيرة
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه لاء والهى​​​
> يعنى الشعب يضحك ورونى تتسحل
> بصو بقة انا لو عوبد سالنى اسالة تانى
> هكشف راسى وادعى علية ف عز الضهيرة
> هههههههههههههه​


 

*أقنى الآن ...*

*البرنامج المفترى لدعم أجابات عملاق الأسئلة*
*عبود عبده عبود*

*




*
* مع سوبر سبورت*
*تضمنى الدرجات النهائية*
*مع سوبر سبورت*
*يمكنك أجتاز الأسئلة بنجاح منقطع النظير والود*
*مع سوبر سبورت*​
*مش هتقدرى تغمضى عينك ​*

*دعم فنى على مدار الـ 24 ساعة​*​

*نضمن لكى عدم التهنيك " نوهائياً "​*​

*تحميله بخطوات بسيطة وفى أسرع وقت​*​

*( مقدار ما تسوى حلة محشى الكرنب)​*​

*لاتترددى فى الأتصال بنا
جزاكى الله كل خير​*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مايو 2012)

طب بامانه يابت ضحكت لما قولت يابس من ردودك

وقومت عملت حله فشار بحالها عشان اتسالي

ومستنيه الجزء التاني من الفيلم الكوميدي دا

دا انتي احلي الممثل الكوميدي بو تريكه يا شيخه
هههههههههه


يالا يا بودي بقي علي البيكو زي ما بتقول كدا
انزل بالجديد
ولما نجرب ونشوف دعواتها مستجابه ولا لا
ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

*ثالثاً : أسئلة فى الكورة*​






*يمكنك الأستعانة بـ ( دوحة ) هارتك اللى من جوة ...*​ 
*52- ضربة حُرة غير مباشرة ..الحكم رافع أيده الشمال ..*
*(أ) - لية الحكم بيرفع ايده الشمال ؟*
*(ب) - امتى الحكم بينزلها ؟*
*(ج) - أية هى اللعبة اللى الحكم بيرفع فيها ايده اليمين ؟*

*53- لية أبو تريكة لابس الفانلة رقم (22) ؟*

*54** - أهلاوية يا رونى و ألا " والعياذُ بالله زملكاوية " ؟*


*55** - مين هو مدرب نادى الشرقية للدُخان موسم 2001/2002 ؟*

*56 - دوحة أهلاوى والا زملكاوى ؟*

*57 - لو بيتفرج على ماتش كورة بتسيبيه يتفرج فى امان الله والا بتقعدى تزنى على دماغه ؟*

*58 - لو دوحة زملكاوى وأتغلب فريقه ( كالعادة ) بيعمل اية ؟*

*59 - طب لو أهلاوى وفريقه أتغلب ( نادراً يعنى ) بيعمل اية ؟*

*60 - لية دايما لما "شيكابالا" يضيع كورة **.. بيمسح مناخيره فى كم الفانلة ؟*

*61 - لية كُل كُل الأهداف اللى بتدخل فى نادى الزمالك بتكون على يمين عبد الواحد السيد ؟*

*62 - المستحيلات أربعة ...لو فيه مستحيل خامس تفتكرى يبقى اية من دول : *

*(*) - أننا نتفرج على ماتش مايعلقش عليه أحمد شوبير ؟*

*(*) - أن مافيش لعيب يعترض على حكم المباراة ؟*

*(*) - أن حسام حسن وابراهيم حسن ما يضيعوش الفريق اللى بيدربوه ؟*

*(*) - ان الزمالك يتنازل عن المركز التانى ؟*


----------



## rania79 (12 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقنى الآن ...*
> 
> *البرنامج المفترى لدعم أجابات عملاق الأسئلة*
> *عبود عبده عبود*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه لاء انا عايزة سوبر سيبريم:kap:
هش ياض
انا بستخدم جينرال القاهر المغوار العملاق:hlp::hlp:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مايو 2012)

*رابعاً : أسئلة فى الإعلانات*​


*63 - هل تؤمنى بالمقولة إن الإعلان أصله ( مُزّة ) ؟*

*64 - **وهل من حق المتلقى ( اللى هو أحنا ) أنه يطالب بحقه فى المُزَّة بتاعة الإعلان ؟*

*65 - الإعلان مسئولية كل مُعلن فهل من ضمن مسئولياته توفير المُزز للناس ؟*

*66 - هل هناك علاقة وطيدة بين الكوكاكولا والدلع العجرمى ؟!*

*67 - فيه أعلان بيقولى ( خليك قدها ) فماذا يقصد ؟ *
*أنى أكون قد العلبة وألا قد الازازة ؟!*

*68 - وبعدها يرجع يقول "شجع مين قدك " تفتكرى يقصد أنى أتسخطت وبقيت ازازة بعد ماأخدت بنصيحة سيادته ؟!*

*69 - أعلان بيقول " التطور الطبيعى للحاجة الساقعة " ..تفتكرى له علاقة بالمُزز بتاعة الإعلان ده بالذات ؟*

*70 - أحد أعلانات سبراى العرق ينتهى ب مُزَّة لا تستطيع مقاومة رائحة عرق الشاب اللى فى الآعلان ... *
*فتكتب له رقم تليفونها بالكاتشب على السندوتش *
*ماذا يعنى ؟*

*71 - إعلان جايبين فيه واحد كُبارة بشعر ابيض لابس أبيض فى أبيض يجيبولوا ملاية بيضا يلغمطها بالشيكولاتة والكاتشب والمستردة ويجيب عيلين يعملوا بى بيبى عليها وبعدين يحطها لنا فى كوباية بيضا وجلا جلا تطلع الملاية م الكوباية ناصعة البياض *
*أذكرى لنا أسم هذا المسحوق السحرى ...*

*72 - لية كل القمصان فى اعلانات المساحيق على حبل الغسيل مكوية وياقاتها منشية والأكمام بكسرة ..؟*

*73 - مين أشهر واحدة من الممثلات عملت اعلان لمسحوق الغسيل ؟*

*74 - أعلان قديم شوية بطله " مصطفى شعبان " بياخد بنوتة زى لهطة القشطة وراه على الجيت سكيى *
*وهو بيقول لنا ( متبلة ةةةةةة ) ..*
*يقصد الشيبسى ؟*
*والا كان يقصد أية بالظبط ؟ *
*- عشان أنا ساذج مش فاهم الآعلان دة - *

*75 - قولى لنا أعلان قديم منخشش فى دماغك منذ نعومة أظافر رجليكى وحافظاه صم ...*

*نصيحة** حملى البرنامج (( سوبر سبورت )) لدعم الأجابات عشان اللى جاى صعب *
*وأنا واخد لك أجازة يوم ( خصوصى ) عشان أشطب عليكى ...*​


----------



## white.angel (12 مايو 2012)

*رانيا .. بما انك اخيراً طلعتى مصريه *
*هههههههههه*
*من حقك كامرأه مصريه .. استناداً على قوانين الفيتو المصريه بردو*
*انك تنتزعى كل الاسئله المطروحه ... وتوجيهها لعبود ... *
*هو اللى يجاوبها .. وانتى ماتتعبيش نفسك D:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مايو 2012)

ينهاااار سحل يا عبود....بس رونى قلب الاسد قدها و قدود........موتونى من الضحك يا جماعه....


----------



## rania79 (13 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *رانيا .. بما انك اخيراً طلعتى مصريه *
> *هههههههههه*
> *من حقك كامرأه مصريه .. استناداً على قوانين الفيتو المصريه بردو*
> *انك تنتزعى كل الاسئله المطروحه ... وتوجيهها لعبود ... *
> *هو اللى يجاوبها .. وانتى ماتتعبيش نفسك D:*​




بجد والنعمة؟
طيب احلفى
هههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياعوبد
كلام وايت يتسمع يخويا  والسبعميت سؤال دول هحدفهم ف وشك:kap:
هههههههههههههههههه ماليش دعوة دة كلام وايت leasantrleasantr​


----------



## rania79 (13 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهاااار سحل يا عبود....بس رونى قلب الاسد قدها و قدود........موتونى من الضحك يا جماعه....


ههههههههههههههه شوفتى ياهارتى المفترى:kap:
متشيلى الليلة تى بدالى يابت؟
دة احنا نسايب:wub:
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (13 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب بامانه يابت ضحكت لما قولت يابس من ردودك
> 
> وقومت عملت حله فشار بحالها عشان اتسالي
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه اضحكى ياختى ونا مسحولة مع سى النودى الفودى دة:spor2:
ويمكن دعوتى بتاعت ساعة الضهيرة
 مش استجابت عشان الجو كان صحرواى فسحات ؟:a63:
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (13 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رابعاً : أسئلة فى الإعلانات
> 
> اموت انا ف فقرة الشقلبظاتleasantr
> *​
> ...



منك لله يعوبد
اشوف فيك يوم
ودى دعوة نصف اليل
 وهتسجاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه شوفتى ياهارتى المفترى:kap:
> متشيلى الليلة تى بدالى يابت؟
> دة احنا نسايب:wub:
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 كان من عييينى يا اختى ده انا افديكى بعيوووووونى...بس اصلى و انا بضحك اتزحلقت فى التوبيك و جالى إنزلاق زغروفى ياختى..ااااااااه و النيييحمااا ههههههههه انت مشوفتينيش...
 و  سى الداكتور قال لى اوعى تشيلى من نسيبتك حاجه ههههههههههه
 بس شكل كدا فى حد شال  اسئله الرياضه من الموضوع...ممممممممممممم  طلعت كام حله من عندك يا رونى علشان تتم الثفقه هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2012)

*علي فكره رانيا بتضيع وقت 
انا رئيئ ان عبود ينزل الـ 7500 سؤال كله وهي تجاوب براحتها بقي 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> *( دة بفتكرة ديما لما بعمل الرز) لدوحة هارتشى*
> *وبرضة اعلان سمنة ام طاقية حمراء*
> *(بفتكرو لما بلبس اى طاقية هههههههههههههه)*



*يا أمُ طاقية ...*
*طاقية حمراااا ...*
*للهانم البيضا .... *
*والهانم السمرا ...*
*عنك ياهاااااااانم ...ما بستغناش ...*
*يا أطبخ بييكى ..*
*يا أما بللااااش ....*
*عينيى علييييكى ..مابنزلهاش *
*الطعم بلدى*
*الريحة بلدى*
*الترميلة بلدى*​ 
*هههههههههههه*
*قتشيمة قتشيمة ياصباح ...مزاج عالى العالى ...*
*بس ده اعلان قديم قوى رمضان 96 تقريبا (!!!) يعنى قبل ما تعرفى سى الستاذ ممدوح *
*بتشتغلينى ياصباح ؟؟!!*

*بس أربع مُزز فى الآعلان ده جامدين طحن الطحن ...( هبقى اقولك بقى على حاجة بهذه المناسبت ) بس بينا وبين بعض ومن غير تسييييح ...ههههههههه*
*على كدة مش الرجالة بس اللى أزبهلت من الآعلان ده ؟!! *


> *بجد مش عارفة لية دول اللى معلمين بمفك ف جمجمتى لحد ناو*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*لية عندى أحساس انى باتكلم مع الأسطى سعيد الميكانيكى اللى نايم تحت العربية وكل شوية يضرب الواد بلية بالمفك فوق حاجبه ؟؟*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*هانم** أنا عنك ...ما باستغناش ...هههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

*قررنا ( نحنو ) عبود عبده عبود رفع الحرج عن المدعوة رونى الشهيرة ( بصباح ألمونيا ) *
*ونجاوب على الأسئلة التى فشلت فى أجابتها فشلاً ذريعاً :*
*52- ضربة حُرة غير مباشرة ..الحكم رافع أيده الشمال ..*
*(أ) - لية الحكم بيرفع ايده الشمال ؟*
*عشان ينبه اللعيبة انها غير مباشرة*
*(ب) - امتى الحكم بينزلها ؟*
*أول ما تلمس لعيب تانى *
*(ج) - أية هى اللعبة اللى الحكم بيرفع فيها ايده اليمين ؟*
*مافيش وبقى لى أربعين سنة مستنى اللعبة اللى الحكم هيرفع فيها ايده اليمين*
*53- لية أبو تريكة لابس الفانلة رقم (22) ؟*
*عشان فلافيو كان بيلبس رقم 21 ووائل جمعة 23 (!!)*
*54 - أهلاوية يا رونى و ألا " والعياذُ بالله زملكاوية " ؟*
*جاوبى بقى ده سهل قوى *
*55 - مين هو مدرب نادى الشرقية للدُخان موسم 2001/2002 ؟*
*حلمى طولان ونادى الشرقية كان موسم 95/96 - كسب الزمالك رايح جاى وتعادل مع الأهلى فى الدورين الأول والتانى - ونزل بعدها درجة أولى مباشرة وماكملش*
*56 - دوحة أهلاوى والا زملكاوى ؟*
*جاوبى :spor2:*
*57 - لو بيتفرج على ماتش كورة بتسيبيه يتفرج فى امان الله والا بتقعدى تزنى على دماغه ؟*
*جاوبى :spor2:*
*58 - لو دوحة زملكاوى وأتغلب فريقه ( كالعادة ) بيعمل اية ؟*
*جاوبى :spor2:*
*59 - طب لو أهلاوى وفريقه أتغلب ( نادراً يعنى ) بيعمل اية ؟*
*جاوبى :spor2:*
*60 - لية دايما لما "شيكابالا" يضيع كورة .. بيمسح مناخيره فى كم الفانلة ؟*
*عادة مش عبادة ...leasantr*
*61 - لية كُل كُل الأهداف اللى بتدخل فى نادى الزمالك بتكون على يمين عبد الواحد السيد ؟*
*لغز حار فيه خبراء الكورة المصرية والدول المحبة للكورة الشراب:999:*
*62 - المستحيلات أربعة ...لو فيه مستحيل خامس تفتكرى يبقى اية من دول : *
*(*) - أننا نتفرج على ماتش مايعلقش عليه أحمد شوبير ؟*
*(*) - أن مافيش لعيب يعترض على حكم المباراة ؟*
*(*) - أن حسام حسن وابراهيم حسن ما يضيعوش الفريق اللى بيدربوه ؟*
*(*) - ان الزمالك يتنازل عن المركز التانى ؟*
*هما دول الأربع مستحيلات أصلاً ...هههههههههههه:t31::t31::t31:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس اصلى و انا بضحك اتزحلقت فى التوبيك و جالى إنزلاق *زغروفى *بس شكل كدا فى حد شال اسئله الرياضه من


*إنزلاق أية ؟؟؟؟*



> الموضوع...ممممممممممممم طلعت كام حله من عندك يا رونى علشان تتم *الثفقه* هههههههههههه


:hlp:*هى اكلة كوارع عند مدبولى ...وشكلى أنا الى هدفع* :spor2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2012)

عبوووووود عبود عبود

انا عاوز اقولك خبر مهم كتير كتير

تقريبا كدا والله واعلم وعلي ما اضمت واعتقد 
ان مدتك شبه خلصت يعني
وانه المفروض تعتق البت روني لوجهه الله تعالي
لترحل عن التوبيك بسلام وامان

ولكن .....







واخدلي بالك انت من ولكن دي
يبق اكيد بعدها فيه مفاجأه ساره
ومش ساره اللي كانت في فيلم مصطفي لا ساره تانيه
اي مفرحه والحمد لله
كفايه رغي بقي
ولكن ....
بما ان يوم الجمعه كان نصه طاير منك
والبت روني كانت بتدخل ترد متاخر اي طيرت تلت تربع المده

فقد قررت انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا
ان امد لك المده ليوم اخر وهو
يوم الاثنين الموافق 14/5/2012

لكي  .... نستمتع معاك
وحد يشغلي اغنيه صابر ابن عم رباعي والنبي
اللي بيقول فيها
خلص تارك وطفي نارك

وانا هتبرع وابعتلك عربيه المطافئ مع عاطيف
والسلام ختام بقي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

*يعنى عايزة أية م الآخر ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

*خامساً *
*أسئلة عامة معتادة*
*ومُكررة بغتاتة *​


*مش هسألك عرفتى المنتدى أزاى - لكن هسأل سؤال مختلف نهائياً ...*
*75 - كيف** تعرفتى على المنتدى ؟*

*76 - أفادك روحياً ؟*

*77 - مين أصحابك الأنتيم فيه ؟*

*78 - بتحبى تقرى لمين فى المنتدى ؟*

*79 - بتحبى تشاركى مع مين ؟*

*80 - أية أكتر قسم بتحبيه ؟*

*81 - لو قدامك ساعتين بس فى اليوم نت - كم سيكون نصيب المنتدى منها ؟*

*82 - لو المنتدى قرر يطلع رحلة ترفيهية للأعضاء تحبى تشاركى ؟*

*83 - والأسرة معاكى وألا بطولك ؟*

*84 - ولو صوتوا على الرحلة تحبى تكون على فين ؟*

*85 - ياللا بقى كالعادة التدبيسة مع الأعضاء : *

*تقولى أية لدول وتوصفيهم أزاى ؟*
*أولاً : نون النسوة وتااااء التأنيث ..*​
*دونا نبيل - نيفين - حوبوا أعدائكم - شقاوة - الملكة هيلانة - روزى - وايت انجيل - نيتا - مونيكا - أيرينى - أيفا ماريا - جوسبل أوف تروث - فيبرونيا *

*وأخيرا ...نجمة نجوم المنتديات (( رونى ))*

*أى نون نسيتها حطيها انتى وأعتذرى لها بالنيابة عنى مع وعد منى بأستدراك الخطا الشنيع ( فيما بعد ) ...وعلاج الزهايمر*

*ثانياً : الرجال و الشوباب** :*​
*ماى روك - صوت صارخ - مينا البطل - عياد - بداية - المفدى بالدم - بيتر - أنتوشيوس - النهيسى - ألياس السريانى - مولكا - سمعان الأخميمى - جرجس منير - أوسى نو - سمير الشاعر - أليعازر - فادى الكلدانى - كريتيك - بايبل - مكرم شنودة - ( نسيت حد ) ؟؟*

*وأخيرا ...وليس آخراً ...*

*نجم نجوم *
*:*
*:*

*عملاق الأسئلة والأجابات *
*:*

*حامل اللقب *
*:*
*حاصد البطولات *
*: *
*عبود عبده عبود وشركاه *


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كان من عييينى يا اختى ده انا افديكى بعيوووووونى...بس اصلى و انا بضحك اتزحلقت فى التوبيك و جالى إنزلاق زغروفى ياختى..ااااااااه و النيييحمااا ههههههههه انت مشوفتينيش...
> و  سى الداكتور قال لى اوعى تشيلى من نسيبتك حاجه ههههههههههه
> بس شكل كدا فى حد شال  اسئله الرياضه من الموضوع...ممممممممممممم  طلعت كام حله من عندك يا رونى علشان تتم الثفقه هههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه لاء والهى؟
طيب  انا بقول نقطع حبل النسب اللى مشدود مابينا:kap::kap:
وعياللك هرجعهمللكم
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أمُ طاقية ...*
> *طاقية حمراااا ...*
> *للهانم البيضا .... *
> *والهانم السمرا ...*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى ماشى ياعوبد افندى
شكلى انا اللى هضربك بمفك 
وبعدين اخدك مقص حرامية اكعبللك ارض ارض:kap:
.ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياواد بقوللك انة معلم معايا ولحد ناو كل معمل الارز ( ويتعجن منى كالعادة مش عارفة لية ....... اكيد ثوعاد جارتى عينها فية
هههههههههههههههههه)
بفتكر بقة الاعلان دة
فخمتو يا لمض افندىleasantrleasantrleasantr
​


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علي فكره رانيا بتضيع وقت
> انا رئيئ ان عبود ينزل الـ 7500 سؤال كله وهي تجاوب براحتها بقي
> *​


ههههههههههههههههههه رحيم
انت رحيم اخر حاجة والنعمةleasantr
عياد
انت قولتى ايدك انهى اللى متجبسة؟؟؟:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قررنا ( نحنو ) عبود عبده عبود رفع الحرج عن المدعوة رونى الشهيرة ( بصباح ألمونيا ) *
> *ونجاوب على الأسئلة التى فشلت فى أجابتها فشلاً ذريعاً :
> 
> 
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالا مش مصدقة الشاشة
اية طقم الحنينة:wub: اللى نزل واتضرب ف وشى فجاءة كدة ياجدعان
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بحلم انا صح؟
حد يحدفنى بنملة تقرصنى بسورعة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عبوووووود عبود عبود
> 
> انا عاوز اقولك خبر مهم كتير كتير
> 
> ...



يالهووووووووووووووووووتى 
ههههههههههههههه
نفينو لية كدة منتى عارفنى بحبك:wub: وهقول عنك كام بق حلوين ناو ف التويبك دة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

​
 *أسئلة عامة معتادة*​
 *ومُكررة بغتاتة*​

*يحينى ع الاسئلة اللى تسحل دماغ الواحد معها تى*​
*طيب نزللى عناب اعدل بية الدماغ*​
*ههههههههههههههه*​



 *مش هسألك عرفتى المنتدى أزاى - لكن هسأل سؤال مختلف نهائياً ...*
 *75 - كيف** تعرفتى على المنتدى ؟*
*لاء والنبى؟*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*كنت ماشية ف الدويقة توهت فيها لانى دخلت ف الشارع الشمين*
*لاقيتنى اتحدفت هنا طووالى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

 *76 - أفادك روحياً ؟*
*اكتر ممما تتصور*
*لو قولتك انة قام بدور اساسى وكبير ف حياتى الروحية ومعرفة الرب مش هتصدق*
*لانى عرفت عن طريقة حاجات كتيييييييييير مكنتش فهمها ولا اعرفها*
*بص من الاخر كدة*
*المنتدى هنا غير تفكيرى وحياتى*
*لافضل اكيبيييييييييييييد*

 *77 - مين أصحابك الأنتيم فيه ؟*
*انت يانودى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*والبت نفين*


 *78 - بتحبى تقرى لمين فى المنتدى ؟*
*اخرى مجلد ميكى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


 *79 - بتحبى تشاركى مع مين ؟*
*بحب اوى نفين وحبو اعدائكم وانت وجورج *

 *80 - أية أكتر قسم بتحبيه ؟*
*حواء*

 *81 - لو قدامك ساعتين بس فى اليوم نت - كم سيكون نصيب المنتدى منها ؟*

*ايون اكيد*

 *82 - لو المنتدى قرر يطلع رحلة ترفيهية للأعضاء تحبى تشاركى ؟*
 اها احب اوى طالما بلوشىleasantr
هتدفع ليا التيكت ياعوبد؟
هههههههههههههههههههه
 *83 - والأسرة معاكى وألا بطولك ؟*
*ممممممممممم نمشيها اجانب بيقة بطولىleasantr*
*ثم*
*يعنى انا رزلة مثلا؟*
*ولا بتاعة مصلحتى مثلا؟*
*هتدفع ليا ولدوحة وبنات دوحة التيكت؟*
*كتشير عليك يانودى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

 *84 - ولو صوتوا على الرحلة تحبى تكون على فين ؟*
*جمصةleasantr*
*بسمع ياواد فيها طفطف محصلش*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

 *85 - ياللا بقى كالعادة التدبيسة مع الأعضاء : *

 *تقولى أية لدول وتوصفيهم أزاى ؟*​
*أولاً : نون النسوة وتااااء التأنيث ..*​



 *دونا نبيل*
*دون دون ( عاشقة مانجو ع جانبو) *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*نفسى اضربة حقنة سم يهارتى بس انتى وافقىleasantrleasantr*

*دونا*
*بنوتة جدعة بجد وفاكرة انها رحبت بيا اول مدخلت هنا *
*ودة مهم جدا لاى عضو جديد هنا خصوصا من المشرفين*

*وحازمة كمان مع اى حد يستهبل فيها هنا هههههههههه*
*وبحسها دينمو المنتدى بجد+ روح المنتدى كمان*
*واخدة ع طول انى الاقياة منورة فية *
*يارب ديما كدة يهارتى*


* - نيفين*
*.فينو؟ صاحبة ارضية التويبك دة*
*يعنى سمعنى احلا سلام لدار السلام والمعادى لاع*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حبييتى بجد البت دى اتقريت منها جامد ف الفترة الاخيرة*
*كنت بشوفها هنا زمان وكانت بتشدينى لما بترد ع حد ف الدين*
* بس*
*قبل متغير اسمها كنت بتلغبط فيها اوى بينها وبين حد رخم هنا  اوووووى:hlp:leasantr*
*بحس نفين جدعة جداااااااااا ودمها خفيف اوى واجتماعية*
*بس نفسى تخن شوية او 5 شويات عشان انا بحقد عليها بصراحة*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*( اية رايك يافينو ف البق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟دة اصلى مش كدةleasantr)*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


* - حوبوا أعدائكم -*
*حبو دى عسل بجد جدااااااااااااااا *
*مش عارفة لية كنت مفكراها عابرة ههههههههههههه*
*وزهقتها منى كل شوية اقولها انتى عابرة :hlp:تقولى لاء*
*ارجع اسال تانى انتى عابرة:hlp:*
*هههههههههه*
*بحب اوى اوى اقرا ردودها*
*بحسها تلاقئية كدة وع طبيعتها*
*كمان صدمنتى صدمة العمر من كام يوم لما طلعت معها عيال*
*هههههههههههههههه*




* شقاوة*

*دكتورنا يعنى الشاش والبلستر *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عسولة جدااااااااااااا ودمها شربات*
*وشدنتى ليها لما كانت محدوفة هنا leasantrمع بوب ف التويبك دة*
*ربنا يوفقها ف الامتحانات*
*عشان طبعا تعالجنا بلوشى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

* - الملكة هيلانة*

*( ياجمالو يا جمالو)*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فاكرة دى يهارتى؟*
*اصلى كنت مرة كتبها رد ع تويبك لهيلانة*
*وعجبتها اوى وكل شوية كنا نقولها ف التويبكات بتاعة المطبخ*
*وبرضة صدمنتى صدمة لما عرفت انها معها عيال*

*كنت بحسبها هى وحبو عندهم 22 سنة بالكتير يعنى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*هيلانة عسل بجد + انها عقلانية اوى*
*وبحسها متعمقةة ف الدين *

* - روزى.*


*نسمة المنتدى؟ اللى بدخل بروفيها وبعبىء منها الهوا العليل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بصراحة تعاملى معها قليل*
*بس بحسها منطلقة ومرحة*
*بس ف حالها شوية؟*
*اول مدخلت انا هنا الكل كان مفكرانى هى*
*لانها مكنتش موجودة وقتها*
*بس ناو نورت مكانها من جديد*
* - وايت انجيل*
*من اول مدخلت هنا شدنتى ف ( الكلمة اللى تحت اسمها فليسوفة مسيحية)*
*لان كان كل رد ليها بيثبت فعلا انها بتكلم بالفلسفة والعقل مع بعض*
*فشدنتى ليها اوى*
*بس مش اتعاملنا ولا اتكلمنا سوا*
*الا من كام يوم عشان كانت بتحسنى مش مصرية:hlp:*

* - نيتا *

*تقصد فيبى؟؟؟؟ ولا مين مش واخدة بالى معلش*
*يخويا كنت تكتب الاسماء بالانجلش بدل منت سحلنى وياك كدة*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*- مونيكا*
*بصراحة مش اتعاملت معها*
*بس بحسها شخصية محبوبة هنا ولها قميتها ف قلوب الاعضاء*


* - أيرينى*
*دى ذوق بجد وقمراية*
*بحسها طيبة اووووووووى وبفرح جدا لما بتسال عنى*




* - أيفا ماريا*
*مش اتعاملنا مع بعض*

* - جوسبل أوف تروث *
*مش اتعالمت معها*

*- فيبرونيا *

*بصراحة برضة مش اتعاملت معها قبل كدة*
*يمكن تقصير منى*
*واتمنى اتعامل مع كل اللى مش اتعاملت معاهم:t13:*

 *وأخيرا ...نجمة نجوم المنتديات (( رونى ))*

 *أى نون نسيتها حطيها انتى وأعتذرى لها بالنيابة عنى مع وعد منى بأستدراك الخطا الشنيع ( فيما بعد ) ...وعلاج الزهايمر*

*يالهوى كل دة ونسيت*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

*ثانياً : الرجال و الشوباب** :*​
 *ماى روك *
*منعزل عن الاعضاء*
*ومش بتعامل معاة*

*- صوت صارخ*

*اعجبت اوى باختبارة مع الرب من خلال تويبك لة هنا*
*احب اقولة*
*ربنا يباركة فعلا ع خدمتة *
* - مينا البطل*
*مينا حد عسول وجدع  اخر 80000000 حاجة*
*وبن بلد وصاحب صاحبة ودمة خفيف*
*وهو السبب ف انى اكون مباركة*
*( ضمنى عند الادارة باين هههههههههههههه)*
*بس ناو مش عارفة مالو ربنا يدبر امورة*

* - عياد*
*عياد بحسة جدع وبن بلد وخدوم*
*وياما استغلتو ف التصميماتleasantr*
*ودمة خفيف *
*وايدة متجبسة ع فكرة*
*هههههههههههههه*


* - بداية*
*بداية العمر؟ تقصد ولا مين؟*
*مش اعرفة اوى*
*تعاملنا قليل*
*بس من خلال ردودة بحسة فية منك ياعبود*
*دمة خفيف وانتشر ف المنتدى ف وقت قصير ولفت الانتباة لة*


* - المفدى بالدم*
*عضو حزب العيال الغلسة؟*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*بيكتب قصايد جامدة بجد ودمة خفيف*
*تعاملى معاة قليل بصراحة*
* - بيتر*
*محصلش تعامل*

* - أنتوشيوس*
*مين؟ ياض قولنا اكتبهم انجلش لكون برد ع ناس تانية*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
* - النهيسى*

*استاذنا المحبوب*
*رحب بيا جامد وشجعنى ف التويبكات اول مدخلت هنا*
*لة معزة واحترام ف قلبى*
* - ألياس السريانى*
*ياسوووووووووووو*
*مش عارفة لية اول مدخلت كنت بتخض من اسمو*
*وكنت مفكراة دمة تقيل ههههههههههههه*
*بس لما اتعامنا واتكلمنا لاقيتة حد جميل بجد ودمة خفيف جدااااااااااااااااا*
*بس يندمج شوية بقة مع الاعضاء وبيطل يجرى وراء العيال ف الاسلامى:hlp:*

* - مولكا*
*جاااااااااااااااااامد ف دفاعة عن دينة واى تويبك ولا رد لة لازم تطلع منة بافادة ليك*
*بس مش اتعاملنا مع بعض*
*وفاكرة انى زمان عملت تويبك عن الاعتراف*
*ومن خلال ردة عليا هناك شجعنى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا انى اخطو الخطوة دى واعترف*
*ربى يباركك يا مولكا بجد*

* - سمعان الأخميمى*

*مش اتعاملنا*
*لكنة من العملاقة هنا*
* - جرجس منير*
*ابو جريس*
*بلدياتى ومن ضمن الد اعائى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*دمة خفيف بجد وبحسة طيب اوى *

* - أوسى نو*

*جورج = جو = =جوجو*
*شوفت بقة كتباللك كل مفردات اسمك اهو*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*جوجو قصير اوى:a63:*
*بحسة طيب ع فكرة وجدع جدااااااااا ودمة خفيف*
* - سمير الشاعر*
*اخوى الصغير واتمنى لة كل خير بجد*

* - أليعازر*

*الزلمة بتاع لوبنان وشجر الارز*
*ههههههههههههه*
*اليعازر كان من ضمن الناس الاوئل اللى اتعاملت معاهم هنا*
*ولة معزة واحترام كبير عندى*


* - فادى الكلدانى*

*فدود*
*بحبو عشان ع اسم اخويا الصغير ههههههههههه*
*فادى دة مكنتش بحبو ف اول مدخلت هنا مش عارفة لية*
*واحنا الاتنين اخدنا المباركة ف نفس اليوم*
*لكنى اول متعاملت معاة اتغيرت فكرتى تمامماااااااااااااااااا*
* بحب اكلمو جداااااااااااااااا ومن الناس اللى بعزهم هنا جدااااا*
*حتى لو مش سال عنى ونسينى شوية انا ع طول بروح افكرة بيا*
*غتاتة منى علية*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

* - كريتيك *


*- بايبل -*
* مكرم شنودة*
*بصراحة مش اتعاملت معاهم*
*بس دول بجد بجد من الناس القوية هناااااااااااااااااااااا ف العقيدة*
*ربى يحميهم ويبارك تعب خدمتهم*
*لانهم بيفيدو ناس كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا*

* - ( نسيت حد ) ؟؟*

*والهى انا تعبت من الكتابة*
*وهنام منك*
*هههههههههه*
*وكل دة وتقولى نسيت:a4::a4:*


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

*وأخيرا ...وليس آخراً ...*

  *نجم نجوم *
  *:*
  *:*

  *عملاق الأسئلة والأجابات *
  *:*

  *حامل اللقب *
  *:*
  *حاصد البطولات *
  *: *
  *عبود عبده عبود وشركاه *




 ههههههههههههههههه عبود دة عايز كتاب لوحدة


 عبود 
 اول تعامل مابينا كنت داخلة فية شمال لانى لاقيتة كاتب رد مش عجبنى
 فقولت لازم ارد بس رديت بطريقة جامدة لانى مكنتش اعرف انة عابر وبيسال عن حاجة leasantr
 المهم
 وقتها حد من هنا بعتالى وقالى انة عابر وكدة وعدلت ردى علية

 ومن يومها بقة 
 واحنا اصحاب
  وهو ف الاول كان بيشك فيا انى ولد مش عارفة لية:hlp:
 مش واخد بالو من اللون البينك اللى بكتب بية ولا اية مش عارفة
 هههههههههههههههههه

 واشترك معايا ف مسابقة اول قصيدة
 وبقينا اصحاب اوى
 طبعا جمهورية مصر العريبة ودولة لبييا الشقيقة تشهد لعوبد بخفة الدم مفهاش كلام تى
 هههههههههههههههه
 كمان طيب اوى
 وبن بلد وجدع
 والواحد مش متخيل المنتدى من غير عبود
 شعلة وديينمو المنتدى بجد
 وعامل روح فية من الاخر:wub:

 واكيد اكيد
 هيعزمنى ع حلة الكلاوى

 صوح يابودى؟
 ههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

*الظاهر دخلت غلط

معلش اصلى سهران وزهقان مش جاينى نوم

بس حوار جميل يا عبود & رانيا
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إنزلاق أية ؟؟؟؟*
> :hlp:*هى اكلة كوارع عند مدبولى ...وشكلى أنا الى هدفع* :spor2:


* انزلاق زغروفى... معلش يا خويا اصل  كلام الدكاترا صعب كدا دايما... ههههههه....هو سى الداكتور قالى لى كدا اااااه...مشوفتنيش و انا بتزحلق فى التوبيك ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ​​​واكيد اكيد
> هيعزمنى ع حلة الكلاوى​
> صوح يابودى؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


*كل دة أنا ؟؟؟؟ ربنا يكرمك يا رونى يارب *
*وان كان ع الكلاوى ماشى ياعمنا ...نعمل حساب الكل وآجيبها لك تطبيخها لنا ...*
*بس أنصدمت انك بتعجنى الرز !!!!!*
*ماعلينا ...*

*آخر طقم أسئلة عن المطبخ*​ 

*86 - عايزين ناكل أكلة ( كوارع ) - ازاى تفرقى بين الكارع البقرى والجاموسى ؟*

*87 - ( خصوصى لعوبدك ) عايز احمر بطاية وأمى الحاجة مسافرة ومابعرفش أحمرها على بعضيها وبتلزق منى فى الطاسة *
*- ومش بتدخل فى الديب فراير -*
*أحمرها ازاى بقى من غير ما تبوظ منى ؟*


*88** - طريقة عمل خلطة الرز بالمكسرات ( الأرز بالخلطة ) ؟*
*بس كدة شوفتى الحنية ؟ *

*سلامى لسى الستاذ / ممدوح أشد السلام ...وبوستين للقمامير الكُمال ...ربنا يخليهم لك ويبارك لك فيهم ..آآآمين *

*أعزائى كل أفراد الآسرة سعدنا بلقائكم وسعدنا بمشاركتكم *​


----------



## rania79 (14 مايو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *الظاهر دخلت غلط
> 
> معلش اصلى سهران وزهقان مش جاينى نوم
> 
> ...


لالالا مش دخلت غلط
 اصبر عبود هينزل بكلاوى بعد شوية
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ياااااااه السياسه اثرت علي مواضيع كتير في المنتدي


فايه رايكم ننشط الموضوع من جديد 

مين يقول موافقه 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

*اخيراً يا نيفو*
*الموضوع دة حلو ... بس انت بتنامى بين كل ضيف وضيف*
*سنه ..... p:*

*واضح ان قسم القصص خدك مننا D:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

*وياريتها فالحة فيه ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اخيراً يا نيفو*
> *الموضوع دة حلو ... بس انت بتنامى بين كل ضيف وضيف*
> *سنه ..... p:*
> 
> ...



عيب عليك تعرفني عني كدا برده

هما الضيوف بيدخلوا يناموا 
فبضطر اخد تعسيله جنبهم 
مشاركه وجدانيه ليس الا :smil12:


وقسم القصص مش بدخله الا فين وفين
وشكل روك هيطردني قريب leasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يوليو 2012)

*معلش يا نيفو الحر عامل عميله معانا كلنا ههههههههههههههه*
*  جردل مايه ساقعه كدا و رشى ارضيه المنتدى و الكل هيصحصح ههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

*وايت معاكى أهى ...شوفى لها بقى عضو على ذوقك ..ونتفرج*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *معلش يا نيفو الحر عامل عميله معانا كلنا ههههههههههههههه*
> *  جردل مايه ساقعه كدا و رشى ارضيه المنتدى و الكل هيصحصح ههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههه رشت اهو الموضوع وبخرته كمان
لما نشوف بقي الناس هتصحصح ولا هتنام في الصيف دا





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وايت معاكى أهى ...شوفى لها بقى عضو على ذوقك ..ونتفرج*



حلوه التدبيسه دي كنت لسه بفكر فيها 
وفي الضيف اللي هايكون معاها
ما ترشحلنا حد ندبسه طيب leasantr


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تاخدى هدية منى ؟؟؟؟*
*" يناثب " وايت مناثبة ..ماقولكيش ...هههههههههههههههه*
*ع الخاص بقى بعدين *


----------



## white.angel (24 يوليو 2012)

*اوبجكشن لأخر الشارع *
*انا مشغوله فى كتاب تفسير الاحلام لسيجموند فرويد *
*لسه مخلصتوش .... ومش فاضيه p:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اوبجكشن لأخر الشارع *​
> *انا مشغوله فى كتاب تفسير الاحلام لسيجموند فرويد *
> *لسه مخلصتوش .... ومش فاضيه p:*​


*سيبك سيبك من فرويد ..هبعت لك تفسير الآحلام بتاع ابن الأثير ..تحفة ..ههههههههه*
*محضر لك عضو خصوصى ليكى ياوايت ..خصوصى*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*و انا اكيد متابعة :yahoo:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*


*آلتوبيكـ دهـ توحفة* ^_^
أنآ بحب آلتحقيقآت دى خآلص هههههـ
أينعم لفيت لفة بسيطة بس عجبنى جداً خصوصا آلجزء بتآع .. *رآنيآ* و*عبود*

وبم إن دآيمآ بتعجبنى مشآركآت .. *وآيت*
فأكيد إستضآفتهآ هتكون جآمدهـ

*متآآبعة طبعاً*
وشكراً *نيفينآ *على آلفكرهـ آلجميلة




*.،*


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2012)

هاي علي كل الاعضاء

 من بعد غياب طويل
 بسبب الاحداث اللي مرت بيها بلدنا الغاليه مصر
 من ثوره ..... الخ 
 لحد انتخابات الرئاسه
 والي الان ...

 اغلب المواضيع فقدت نشاطها في المنتدي

 لكننا رجعنا من تاني
 وكفايه نوم بقي 

 والاسبوع دا معانا 

 ادم رغم انه قالي انه اشترك معانا 
 لكن انا بزهايمري مش فاكره 
 المهم انه ادبس وخلاص
 هو محاور مخدرم
 ومفتي المنتدي كمان
 مشاركاته تحفه حقيقي بجد اتابعها كلها
 رغم انه الفتره دي تواجده قل كتير
 شكله اشتغل ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


 يالا ربنا يوفقه وكفايه قر بقي عليه 


 وحوا

 العضوه المدبسه معانا من قًَبل عبود 
 هي عضوه مباركه مثقفه 
  شخصيه عاقله جداااا
 ومجنونه جدا جدا وشقيه 
 غير متواجده اغلب الوقت 
 بتختفي فجاه وبتظهر فجاه


 شكلنا هنشوف ونستمتع بلقاء قوي
 ويارب تقلب معركه جامده

 نتعرف بقي علي الضحيتن الي معانا
 وهما

 ادم --------> bob

 حواء -----> white.angel

 اتمني لكم معركه سعيده
 ههههههههههههههههه

 ايها الاعضاء 
 في انتظار متابعتكم ومشاركتكم وتعليقاتكم


 متابعه ممتعه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

متااابع : )​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*اووووووووووووووة حبايب قلبى انتو الجوز :fun_lol:.... يااااااااة دة انا هتفرج فرجة... بس عايزة اشوف دم حاجة كدة مش عايزة نوم و هتابع بنفسى و اللى محتاج فيكم اسئلة مستعدة اوجب معاكم انتو الاتنين ... بصراحة معنديش اغلى منك أخدمهم فى الحاجات دى* :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هجيب فيشآرى وبيبسيهى لزوم آلمتآبعة ^_^



*.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2012)

منورين يا شباب

ايون يا شقاوة
عاوزاكي تواجبي معاهم جامد قوي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يوليو 2012)

*مش شايفين حاجة يعنى ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يوليو 2012)

مهو لسه بوب هايبدأ من بكره باذن ربنا


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

*عبووووووووود ... بقى كدة تعملها فى اختك الصغننه *
* ماشى يا عبود ... ربنا يثامحك :bomb:*​


+Nevena+ قال:


> ادم رغم انه قالي انه اشترك معانا
> لكن انا بزهايمري مش فاكره
> المهم انه ادبس وخلاص
> هو محاور مخدرم
> ...



*احب ارحب ب (بوب) 
حقيقى اخ غالى علينا جداً ... 
وارائه تحمل اللطف والقوه معاناً ... ودة شئ رائع ..
عمرى ما اتخانقت معاه قبل كدة ومش هنتخانق انشاء الله :smil15:
يشرفنى كتير انى اكون ضيفه معاه ... وربنا يستر :fun_lol:

على فكره بقى يا نيفو هانم .. انت ظلمتينى ..
 انا مش متواجده اغلب الوقت .. !!!!!!
دة مستقبلى ضاع من ساعة ما جيت هنا :mus13:
ههههههههههه .... 
ميرسى حبيبتى ... لأستضافتك وبأذن ربنا تكون خفيفه
بعيداً عن قر المتابعييييييين :new6:
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> احب ارحب ب (بوب)
> ...


*

ايوة ايوة جرى ناعم يا حبيبتى سبق و عملتها و مرحمنيش فمتحاوليش :new6: *​​​​​​​


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> متااابع : )​


*منور *​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اووووووووووووووة حبايب قلبى انتو الجوز :fun_lol:.... يااااااااة دة انا هتفرج فرجة... بس عايزة اشوف دم حاجة كدة مش عايزة نوم و هتابع بنفسى و اللى محتاج فيكم اسئلة مستعدة اوجب معاكم انتو الاتنين ... بصراحة معنديش اغلى منك أخدمهم فى الحاجات دى* :new6:


*حتى انت :shutup22:
دكتوره بقى ... عايزه موضوع وتشبعى فيه سرنجات :bomb:
هههههههههههه
منوره يا شوشو ...
 وخدى راحتك ووجبى زى مانت عايزه يا قمر ... :love45:
*​ 


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هجيب فيشآرى وبيبسيهى لزوم آلمتآبعة ^_^
> 
> ...


*وقمر الدين والقطايف لزوم رمضان **:smil15:*
*منوره يا سيكرت *​


----------



## white.angel (25 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة ايوة جرى ناعم يا حبيبتى سبق و عملتها و مرحمنيش فمتحاوليش :new6: *


*مفيش فايده يعنى :2:*
*خلاص ابعتيلى ملفك معاه يابنتى اذاكره *
*واطلعه على عينيه اسئله .... :t33:*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مفيش فايده يعنى :2:*
> *خلاص ابعتيلى ملفك معاه يابنتى اذاكره *
> *واطلعه على عينيه اسئله .... :t33:*
> ​


*
ارجعى شوية كدة بتاع 10 ولا 15 صفحة هتلاقينا *


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

> *احب ارحب ب (بوب)
> حقيقى اخ غالى علينا جداً ...
> وارائه تحمل اللطف والقوه معاناً ... ودة شئ رائع ..
> عمرى ما اتخانقت معاه قبل كدة ومش هنتخانق انشاء الله :smil15:
> يشرفنى كتير انى اكون ضيفه معاه ... وربنا يستر :fun_lol:*


*ميرسي يا انجل 
انا اللي ليا الشرف انك تقعي تحت ايدي قصدي اتعرف عليكي اكتر **:fun_lol:
شخصية جميلة مرحه عاقلة مثقفة 
*


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

> ادم رغم انه قالي انه اشترك معانا
> لكن انا بزهايمري مش فاكره
> المهم انه ادبس وخلاص
> هو محاور مخدرم
> ...


*ميرسي كتيييييييييير يا نيفينا ليا الشرف اكون ضيفك للمره التانية في الموضوع
للاسف فعلا وقتي بقي قليل علشان الشغل ربنا يدبر بقي
و ميرسي للكلمتين اللي في المقدمة دول و ربنا يقدرني علي فعل الخير مع وايت :t33:*


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

*شكراااا كتير 
عبود
شقاوة ( مستني مساعدتك انت عارفه وقتي رايح ) :flowers:
سامح 
سيكريت*


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

*استعنا علي الشقي بالله:yaka:
1- طبعا سؤال سهل جدا عرفينا مين وايت ؟؟ شوية معلومات عنك اسمك سنك كليتك مدينتك طولك ؟
2- ايه هواياتك المفضلة ؟
3- ايه ترانيمك المفضلة ؟ 
4- ايه اياتك اللي مش بتنسيها ؟
5- ايه المزمور اللي بتقوليه علي طول ؟
6- ايه المقولة اللي بتحطيها قدامك علي طول ؟
7- ايه طبيعة لبسك ( كاجوال - كلاسيك) ؟
8- ايه افلامك المفضلة ؟
9- الاغاني اللي بتسمعيها علي طول ( ولعياذ بالله ) ؟
10- اوصفي حياة وايت في صفحات قليلة  ؟
11- اكتر حاجه تفرح وايت ؟
12- اكتر حاجه تزعلك ؟
13- مواصفات الصديق المثالي ليكي؟
14- شايفه نفسك ايه بعد 5 سنين؟
15- اكتر حاجه فرحتك ؟ و زعلتك ؟
16- كلمة عمرك متنسيهاش ؟
17- هدية جاتلك و متنسيهاش ؟ و مين جابهالك ؟:08:
18- موقف حصل معاكي فرحك ؟ و موقف احرجك ؟
19- نصيحة عايزة تديها لحد ؟ ايه و لمين ؟
20- مميزاتك و عيوبك ؟ 

*


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2012)

*استعنا علي الشقي بالله:yaka:
يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم :spor24:

 1- طبعا سؤال سهل جدا عرفينا مين وايت ؟؟ 
شوية معلومات عنك اسمك سنك كليتك مدينتك طولك ؟
**بنوته عاديه مفرقش كتير عن اى بنت الا بشوية مغامرات خضتها 
فى الصغر غيرت حياتى تماماً .... *
*اسمى ... انجل*
*بدرس فى كلية تجاره انجليزى *
*مصريه وبكل اسف *
*طولى 165سم حاولت ازوده بس فشلت :love34:*​*

2- ايه هواياتك المفضلة ؟
الكتابه ... مقالات وشعر
والقرائه ... فلسفه وعلم نفس وروايات 

3- ايه ترانيمك المفضلة ؟ 
اى ترنيمه بتقول "بحبك يايسوع " مفضله عندى

4- ايه اياتك اللي مش بتنسيها ؟**
" هوذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب" 
(إش 12: 2 )
"سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم"
 (يوحنا 14: 27)
"محبة أبدية أحببتك من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة"
( إرميا31: 3)
 "لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك. أنت لي" 
(أشعياء 1:43)
"ان نسيت الام رضيعها فانا لا انساكم" 
(اش15 49)
**
5- ايه المزمور اللي بتقوليه علي طول ؟
المزمور الـ 18
المزمور الـ27 
6- ايه المقولة اللي بتحطيها قدامك علي طول ؟
ربنا حلو .. ودائماً عنده الحل الثالث 

7- ايه طبيعة لبسك ( كاجوال - كلاسيك) ؟
بلبس كل حاجة 

8- ايه افلامك المفضلة ؟
الافلام الهندى .. مبشفش غيرها :t33:

9- الاغاني اللي بتسمعيها علي طول ( ولعياذ بالله ) ؟
كاظم الساهر فى العرب ... وسونو نيجام وشريا هنود

10- اوصفي حياة وايت في صفحات قليلة  ؟
يا مفترى .... :spor22:
حياتى غريبه شويه ... مريت بتجارب غريبه من صغرى 
بدأت ادرس الاسلام والمسيحيه من سن 7 سنوات 
والحدت وعمرى 10 سنوات وجربت تحضير الارواح وانا عمرى 12 عام ... 
وربنا هدانى بعد كدة ههههههههههههه واكتفيت 
بدراسة الفلسفه وعلم النفس ........ 
وافتقاد ربنا ليا بعد كل الشقاوه دى ... كان له اثر كبير ... 
ويمكن كان اعظم من شقاوتى وتجاربى اللى كانت 
هتقتلنى قبل كدة بسبب طيشى .... 
وحالياً ناجحه فى حياتى واهدافى بحققها اول بأول ...! 

 11- اكتر حاجه تفرح وايت ؟
الاهتمام ... ابسط تعبير عن الاهتمام بيفرحنى 

12- اكتر حاجه تزعلك ؟
الزعل غير العصبيه ... اكتر شئ بيزعلنى او يجرحنى ... 
الخيانه او ان حد يعمل معايا موقف مكنش المفروض يعمله .... 
محبش حد يطلع واطى معايا من الاخر يعنى ههههههههههه

13- مواصفات الصديق المثالي ليكي؟
صديق ........... مش فى قائمة علاقاتى .... 

14- شايفه نفسك ايه بعد 5 سنين؟
موظفة فى الـ HSBC انشالله :t33:

15- اكتر حاجه فرحتك ؟ و زعلتك ؟
اكتر حاجة فرحتنى تنسيق الثانويه العامه .. لما جاتلى تجاره انجلش ... 
ومتفصله على مقاسى بالظبط ... واتقسمت عن تجاره عربى .
 ويمكن دى السنه الوحيده اللى انفصلت تجاره انجلش عن تجاره عاديه .. 
ورجعت بعد كدة :2:

اكتر حاجة زعلتنى نتيجة تانيه ثانوى ... 
حاولت انى انتحر ساعتها ... 
بس فلسفت الموقف لقتنى مش هعرف فاسكت :dntknw:

16- كلمة عمرك متنسيهاش ؟
ربنا حلو ...

17- هدية جاتلك و متنسيهاش ؟ و مين جابهالك ؟:08:
كتيرررررر
انسيال دهب من ماما فى اول شهادة ليا ... 
وباكو شيكولاته من بابا ....


18- موقف حصل معاكي فرحك ؟ و موقف احرجك ؟
فرحنى ... فى الكولدج لما صحابى فاجئونى وعملولى
 عيد ميلادى ....

موقف احرجنى ... كنا فى الهرم وصحبتى كانت لابسه شوز جديد ... 
وواجع رجلها وفى شارع المفروض نمشيه عشان نوصل لمكان 
نركب منه عربيه ... المجنونه قلعت الشوز 
وحطته فى الشنطه ومشيت عااااااااااادى ............ 
كان نفسى اتبرى منها فى اليوم دة **:smile01*
*
 19- نصيحة عايزة تديها لحد ؟ ايه و لمين ؟
ليك .... اتقى ربنا فيا عشان انا طيبه وعمرى ما هعمل فيك كدة:smil13:
(هعمل اكترررررررر)**:gy0000:**

20- مميزاتك و عيوبك ؟ **
**مميزاتى .... عندى خبرات كتيره جداً بالنسبه لسنى ... *
*عيوبى .... كتير منها الكبرياء .... 
ولكن للأسف الكبرياء سمة الاذكياء .... 
وان مليش طولة بال للمناقشه والاقناع بزهق بسرعه !!!
**
مش كدة بردو الـ3 ايام بتوعك خلصوا*
*والدور عليا **:smile02*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2012)

*مش كدة بردو الـ3 ايام بتوعك خلصوا*
*والدور عليا **:smile02*​[/QUOTE]
اسئلة بوب جريئة و فى محلها، خودى بحقك بقى يا انجل :act19:، م الاخر كدا عايزين نشوف دم :gun::budo:


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

*ردود جميلة و متوقعة من شخصية زيك 
بس عجبني موضوع الارواح ده :yaka:
عايزك تعملي عمل لحد في بالي :flowers:*


> *مش كدة بردو الـ3 ايام بتوعك خلصوا*
> *والدور عليا **:smile02*


*لسه يا ستنا الحوار كبير :beee:*
*ايه الحاجه اللي شايفاها انها غلطة عمرك و نفسك ترجعي بالزمن تغيريها ؟
بتؤمني بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت ؟ و رايك ايه حدودها لو بتؤمني؟
اكتر حاجه تحبيها في الولاد ؟ و اكتر حاجه مش بتحبيها ؟
و طبعا نفس السؤال في البنات ؟
ايه مواصفات زوجك الحنون اللي بتدوري عليه ؟
دخلت في قصة دراما قبل كده قصدي رومانسية ؟
انت رومانسية اكتر ولا بتتجهي لعقلك قبل مشاعرك ؟
حاجه شفتيها اثرت فيكي ؟
حاجه نفسك تعمليها و لسه معملتيهاش؟
موقف او موضوع حسيتي بايد ربنا فيه ؟

**عايزك تقوليلي كلمة او جملة عن الكلمات دي
يسوع 
الكنيسة
شفيعك
بابا
ماما
الصداقة 
الحب
الرجل
المرأة
اخيرا المطبخ ههههههه

شوية سياسة
ايه رايك في الثورة؟ 
كنت تفضلي البلد ماشية زي ما كانت ماشية ولا الثورة احسن؟
رايك في الاخوان , السلفيين ؟
ايه اكتر حدث المك في المرحلة اللي فاتت؟
ايه رايك في وضع الاقباط في الدولة ؟*
*هانت قربت اخلص *


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

اسئلة بوب جريئة و فى محلها، خودى بحقك بقى يا انجل :act19:، م الاخر كدا عايزين نشوف دم :gun::budo:
[/QUOTE]
*ههههههه ايه يا عم سامح خليك محضر خير يا عمنا*:smil13:


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اسئلة بوب جريئة و فى محلها، خودى بحقك بقى يا انجل :act19:، م الاخر كدا عايزين نشوف دم :gun::budo:


*بس كدة
دة انت تؤمر *


----------



## white.angel (26 يوليو 2012)

*ردود جميلة و متوقعة من شخصية زيك *
* بس عجبني موضوع الارواح ده :yaka:*
* عايزك تعملي عمل لحد في بالي :flowers:**
*​ *ربنا يخليك ... ومتفكرنيش :smil13:

لسه يا ستنا الحوار كبير :beee:
طويب .... يا موووسهل

ايه الحاجه اللي شايفاها انها غلطة عمرك و نفسك ترجعي بالزمن تغيريها ؟
**مفيش حاجة بس ممكن نقول ان تجربة انى احضر شياطين او ارواح ... 
كانت سخافه منى ... تعبتنى فتره بعد كدة .... 
فلو رجعت بالزمن وانا عاقله .... مش هكرر الكلام دة تانى *​*
بتؤمني بالصداقة بين الولد و البنت ؟ و رايك ايه حدودها لو بتؤمني؟
اها ... الصداقه بين الولد والبنت ضرورة لأتمام نضج الطرفين .... 
ولكن عادةً الصداقه بين الولد والبنت هى حب على نار هاديه ... 
الا لو تم وضع حدود ليها زيها زى اى علاقه .... 

اكتر حاجه تحبيها في الولاد ؟ و اكتر حاجه مش بتحبيها ؟
الولد بيتميز بحاجة حلوه وهى الرجوله وياسلام لو الفروسيه كمان ... 
ياااااااااه ... انقرضوا من زمان :smil13:
مش بحب كتير... اللى بيفتى .. المايص .. الهايف .. كزا حاجة

و طبعا نفس السؤال في البنات ؟
بحب فى البنت انوثتها ... الانوثه جمال فى حد ذاته 
ومبحبش فى البنت .. انها تبقى قليلة الادب .. 

ايه مواصفات زوجك الحنون اللي بتدوري عليه ؟
انه يناسبنى .. ويكون معين نظير ليه ...
ايه مواصفات المعين النظير دى ... القائمه تطول ...!!

دخلت في قصة دراما قبل كده قصدي رومانسية ؟
من ناحيتى ... مدخلتش قبل كدة ...

انت رومانسية اكتر ولا بتتجهي لعقلك قبل مشاعرك ؟
انا عقلانيه الى ابعد مدى ممكن اخد 8 من 10 على مسطرة 
الرومانسيه والعقلانيه ...!!

حاجه شفتيها اثرت فيكي ؟
حلم ..... 

حاجه نفسك تعمليها و لسه معملتيهاش؟
يالهوى .. هو فى حاجة تاني
هههههههههههههههه
نفسى اجرب اتفرج على فيلم رعب مووووووت
وانا فى اوضه ضلمه ومقفوله ..... مجربتهاش 
ومظنش انى هجربها ... الجبن سيد الاخلاق :2:

موقف او موضوع حسيتي بايد ربنا فيه ؟
لا متعدش .... حياتى كلها موضوع فيه ايد ربنا  

عايزك تقوليلي كلمة او جملة عن الكلمات دي
يسوع 
حبيب قلبى

الكنيسة
امى اللى نفسى ترجع زى زمان

شفيعك
بحسه اخويا الكبير

ماما
صديقتى واختى ومامتى وحبيبتى

الصداقة 
زمنها انتهى 

الحب
مش كل حاجة

الرجل
الدفئ والامان ... يقولون ان الرجل هو نائب الاله على الارض
"حكمه هندوسيه " 

المرأة
تبدأ منها الحياه وتنتهى ..

اخيرا المطبخ ههههههه
هوايتى ... حبيبى حبيبى حبيبى المطبخ دة 
ههههههههههههههه 
لا بجد ... انا بعشق المطبخ ...

شوية سياسة
يا مرحب 

ايه رايك في الثورة؟ **
**بالمنظور البشرى ... اكبر كارثه حل**ت علينا
**بالمنظور الالهى .... الطريق الل**ى اعتقد ان 
السيد المسيح جاى منه
*
* كنت تفضلي البلد ماشية زي ما كانت ماشية ولا الثورة احسن؟
لا بعد الثوره افضل ...!!

رايك في الاخوان , السلفيين ؟
بيخدمونا خدمة العمر
واللى فضلنا نعمله احنا سنين عن طريق خدمة 
حوار الاديان والبالتوك ... والنتيجه ضئيله
بيعمله هما بأيام ... وهو ازالة المكياج من على وجه الاسلام

ايه اكتر حدث المك في المرحلة اللي فاتت؟
حادثة القديسين ... كانت اقوى حادث .. مريت بيه ..!!

ايه رايك في وضع الاقباط في الدولة ؟**
فى الدوله ......... مهضومين .... وهيشوفوا ايام سوووووودا
انما على المستوى الروحى ... بدأوا ياخدوا بالهم ويفوقوا ويعرفوا ان ربنا قرب ...

**هانت قربت اخلص * 
*منور *​


----------



## bob (26 يوليو 2012)

*فاصل و نواصل غدا
لكم مني افضل التحية 
    البوب:flowers:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2012)

الله
هو دا الكلام والا فلا
اسئله رائعه يا بوب حقيقي

وردود وايت قمه في الروعه والدبلوماسيه



بوب نصحيه
اديها مش ترحم كله هايطلع عليك قريب
خد حقك من الاخر
ههههههههههههههههه


وايت :
استعديله بقي وجهزيله كم اسئله من اللي هو



بجد انا ملاك بينكم
بحب اهدي النفوس دايما 


متابعه


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الله
> هو دا الكلام والا فلا
> اسئله رائعه يا بوب حقيقي
> 
> ...


*يا سلام عليكي يا نيفينا حمامة سلام* :smile01


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2012)

*و رجعنا نقول الو :mus13:

*
*نشوف رايك في الرياضة
بتحبي رياضة ايه ؟
بتشجعي فريق مين ؟
مين لاعبك المفضل ؟
احسن ماتش اتفرجتي عليه ؟
شوية اسئلة مختلفة 
بتحبي ايه من اسماء الولاد
و بتحبي ايه من اسماء البنات
بتحبي لون ايه ؟
بتعرفي تطبخي ايه ؟
اكتر اكله بتحبيها ؟
اكتر مكان تحبي تروحي فيه ؟
لو معاكي 3 وردات تديهم لمين ؟
ازاي بتقدري تكسبي الناس ؟
لو معاكي فانوس سحري و معاكي 3 امنيات حتكون ايه ؟
من متابعتك للمنتدي 
مين بتحبي تقري ارائه 
مين بتضحكي علي ردوده 
مين بتحسيه قوي في ردوده
اكتر موضوع عجبك قريتيه
**ما اجمل شىء وما اسوأ شىء فى الحياة ؟
حاجه حصلت في حياتك غيرت تفكيرك او مجري حياتك
كلمة تتمني تسمعيها كل يوم
مبادىء بتتمسكي بيها جدا ؟
احلى ذكري فى حياتك ؟
موقع مضحك حصل معاكي ومقدرتيش تمسكي نفسك من الضحك ؟؟
ايه اكتر مشكلة عملتيها وانت صغيره؟
ايه العقاب اللى اتعقبتيه قبل كده فى المدرسه وعمرك ماهتنسيه؟
لما بيجيليك حاله خنقه بتعملي ايه؟
ايه اكثر صفة بتكرهيها في نفسك؟ واكثر صفة بتحبيها ؟
مين اكتر شخص بتحبي تتكلمي معاه؟
ايه اكتر موقف حسيتي فيه انك زعلتي ربنا جدا منك ؟وعملتي ايه ؟
بتعملي ايه لو اتعاكستي في الشارع ؟ و ايه شعورك ساعتها ؟*
*ايه اكتر فترة حبيتيها وكان نفسك تستمر فترةاطول ؟
انتي راضيه عن نفسك في قراراتك ؟ وليه ؟
ماهي اجمل كلمه سمعتيها ؟ ومن مين ؟
ماهي المرحله التي في حياتك ومش بتحبي تتكلمي عنها ؟ وليه ؟
حسيتي انك اتظلمتي قبل كده ؟ ومن مين ؟
حسيتي انك ظلمتي حد قبل كده ؟ ومن هو ؟
حلم حلمتيه ونفسك تحققيه ؟
شايفة حظك وحش؟
ازاي بتستمتعي بالحياه؟
إذا اخطء في حقك أعز صديق هتقولي له ايه ؟
شخص او اشخاص اثروا في حياتك بالايجاب؟ و بالسلب؟
ما هي الكلمه اذا اتعصبتي قلتيها ؟ واذا فرحتي قلتيها ؟ 
هل تفضلي أن تكــوني ضحوكة أو جـــاده؟ 
لو حد وعدك بحاجه و منفذهاش هيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟
 وقت ممكن تكوني فيه مغرورة 
امتى تنزلي دموعك ؟
هل انت بتتسرعي فالحكم على الناس ؟
هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذي عنه انطباع ؟
ايه اللي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص اللي قدامك ؟
 اكتر يوم زعلتي فيه فى حياتك؟
 الهدية الي نفسك تجيلك؟
حلمك المستحيل ؟
*

*علشان مش فاضي باقي اليوم مزمزي في دول و يبقي فاضل يوم واحد ليا*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يوليو 2012)

فكرة جميلة وتجعل كل انسان يخرج ما بداخله نحو الاخر


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2012)

باقي اليوم مش فاضي
ودول بس
انت بقيت منوفي زيي ولا ايه

ياعم اتوصي شويه دي وايت مش اي حد


----------



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الله
> هو دا الكلام والا فلا
> اسئله رائعه يا بوب حقيقي
> وردود وايت قمه في الروعه والدبلوماسيه
> ...


*
اموت فيك وانت طيبه وبريئه كدة 
ههههههههههههه
خلى بالك خلى بالك ... الدور الجاى عليا ...
وليه عندى موضوع هنااااااك ... واخده بالك .... 
يعنى هاخد حقى مرتين ... هههههههههه
فبلاش تسخين الغلبان اوى 
* 


حبيب يسوع قال:


> فكرة جميلة وتجعل كل انسان يخرج ما بداخله نحو الاخر


*شكراً استاذى الغالى لتشجيعك*
​


----------



## white.angel (27 يوليو 2012)

*و رجعنا نقول الو :mus13:*
* الهاتف الذي تحاول الاتصال به غير موجود بالخدمه *
* تيت تيت تيت تيت ........ :smile01*

*نشوف رايك في الرياضة*
* حبيبتى ...*

* بتحبي رياضة ايه ؟*
* لو هنحكى عن الرياضه الخاصه ..*
* فأنا بعشق الايروبكس والجرى ...*
* ولو العامه ... بفهم فى الكوره والهوكى والكريكت ... *
* بس كله على خفيف *
* بتشجعي فريق مين ؟*
* زملكاويه وافتخر :bud:*
* مين لاعبك المفضل ؟*
* ولا اعرف يابنى هههههههههه *
* اخرك معايا اسم الفريق*
* احسن ماتش اتفرجتي عليه ؟*
* مفرقتش كتير ... فى الاخر بنخسر *

* شوية اسئلة مختلفة *
* :t23::t23::t23:*

* بتحبي ايه من اسماء الولاد*
* الولاد .... ستيف ... جون ... *

* و بتحبي ايه من اسماء البنات*
* آمبر amber*
* افانتيكا .. آليس*

* بتحبي لون ايه ؟*
* الاسود والبينك*

* بتعرفي تطبخي ايه ؟*
* اللى تؤمر بيه :smile01*

* اكتر اكله بتحبيها ؟*
* البيتزا*

* اكتر مكان تحبي تروحي فيه ؟*
* البيت ... اكتر مكان برتاح فيه ... *
* ولو غبت عنه كام يوم ... بتعب ...*

* لو معاكي 3 وردات تديهم لمين ؟*
* واحده ... لحبيبى يسوع*
* وواحده ... لمامتى *
* وواحده ... للمحظوظ اللى هيرتبط بيا :smile01*

*  ازاي بتقدري تكسبي الناس ؟*
* كل واحد واسلوبه ... بقدر احدد مدخل الشخص اللى قدامى بمجرد ما يتكلم ... ناس بتحب الرقه ... وناس بتحب اللى يدخل فيها شمال ... وناس بتحب الفلسفه ... وناس بتحب التدين ... كل واحد بيحب اسلوب معين ... وكله موجود ... لان من الحكمه ان تعامل الناس كما هى ... وليس كما انت ...*

* لو معاكي فانوس سحري و معاكي 3 امنيات حتكون ايه ؟*
* لو هيقدر يعيد الحب للقلوب ... *
* ويملا العيون بالفرح ... *
* ويشبع الناس بالسلام هتمنى ... *
* لو مش هيقدر ... هبعته على طابور العيش :smile01*

* من متابعتك للمنتدي *
* مين بتحبي تقري ارائه *
* شيبرد وكريتيك ... *
* مين بتضحكي علي ردوده *
* عبود ... ردوده قويه جداً وطريفه جداً ... واسلوبه الساخر رائع *
* مين بتحسيه قوي في ردوده*
* دونا ... *
* اكتر موضوع عجبك قريتيه*
* يااااه .. دة من ست سنين .... *
* مش فاكره عنوانه ... بس كان اول موضوع اقراه فى حياتى ... *
* كان حلو اوى*

*ما اجمل شىء وما اسوأ شىء فى الحياة ؟*
* اجمل شئ الحب ... واسوأ شئ ... عندما يغيب هذا الحب ...*
*  وتبدأ البشريه تئن ... وتصرخ وتملأ الكون ضجيج ...*
* وللأسف نحن حالياً نعانى من هذا الضجيج *

* حاجه حصلت في حياتك غيرت تفكيرك او مجري حياتك*
* تجاربى اول حياتى ... آثرت فيا نفسيا وروحياً ... من الناحيه النفسيه خلتنى اقوى ... ومن الناحيه العقليه ... ادتنى ثقافه مش هقدر اجمع ادها باقى عمرى ... ومن الناحيه الروحيه ... عرفتنى على بابا يسوع*

* كلمة تتمني تسمعيها كل يوم*
* بحبك *

* مبادىء بتتمسكي بيها جدا ؟*
* ايمانى بمسيحى ... هو مبدأ لن اتنازل عنه ... *
* ومقصدش مسيح الطائفه الفلانيه ... *
* ولكن المسيح الذى اختبرته ورأيته وعاملته ... *
* هو الذى لن اتنازل عنه ... مهما بدا لى هذا صعباً ...*

* احلى ذكري فى حياتك ؟*
* ممممممممم .... لما شفت بابا يسوع اول مره ... *
* مقدرش انسى كنت مبسوطه ازاى .. *

* موقع مضحك حصل معاكي ومقدرتيش تمسكي نفسك *
* من الضحك ؟؟*
* كنا فى رحله مره ... جروب الكولدج ... و واحنا راجعين ... الطريق اتقطع ... عدينا من بلد عامله اضراب فى اليوم دة .. وكل عربيه تعدي منها تخطفها ... واحنا دخلنا من هنا .. وعينك ما تشوف الا النور .. ناس كتير بتخبط على العربيه وبيهزوها جامد .. وصحابى الولاد ... قلقوا جداً ... والبنات بدأت تصوت ... مش تعيط .. وانا بقى نزلت ضحك ... من الصدمه .... اول مره اتخطف :smile01 ... وزميلى اللى جنبى بيقولى اتجننتى خلاص ... بقوله امال ايه ... واحده مخطوفه معاكم يعنى مش هرجع خلاص ...عايزنى اولول *
* بس كان يوم تحفه ... *

* ايه اكتر مشكلة عملتيها وانت صغيره؟*
* مره فى KG1 ... ضربت صحبتى بقلم رصاص فى خدها ... 
ونشكر ربنا .... كنت هتشرد ... *
* بس بابا راح حل الموضوع بشكل ودى *
* احداث من صغرى :smile01*

* ايه العقاب اللى اتعقبتيه قبل كده فى المدرسه وعمرك ماهتنسيه؟*
* المستر طردنى من الفصل ... فى عز المطره وفضلت متذنبه بره ... 
رحت نزلت جبتله المديره ... طلعت غسلته ... 
كانت المره الوحيده اللى اتطردت فيها :t23:*

* لما بيجيليك حاله خنقه بتعملي ايه؟*
* بقفل على نفسى الاوضه وامسك صورة بابا يسوع 
واقعد احكيله واعيييييييط .... وانام بعد كدة *

* ايه اكثر صفة بتكرهيها في نفسك؟ واكثر صفة بتحبيها ؟*
* بكرهها ... العصبيه*
* بحبها ... ذكائى *

* مين اكتر شخص بتحبي تتكلمي معاه؟*
* ماما*

* ايه اكتر موقف حسيتي فيه انك زعلتي ربنا جدا منك ؟*
* اعتقد لما جربت اتواصل مع الشياطين ... *
* وعملتي ايه ؟*
* هو اللى عمل بصراحه انا معملتش ... 
جه غمرنى بحب معرفتش اعمل حاجة قصاده غير انى ادوب فيه ... *

* بتعملي ايه لو اتعاكستي في الشارع ؟ و ايه شعورك ساعتها ؟*
* ولا حاجة ... بيصعب عليا الناس بقت فارغه للدرجادى *

*ايه اكتر فترة حبيتيها وكان نفسك تستمر فترةاطول ؟*
*طفولتى ....  *

* انتي راضيه عن نفسك في قراراتك ؟ وليه ؟* 
 * اها ... لان اى قرار بتخذه ... بيكون عن دراسه
 ورويه وبحث وتحليل وصلاه ومشوره من هم اكبر... 
وبالتالى لا مكان للخطأ *

* ماهي اجمل كلمه سمعتيها ؟ ومن مين ؟* 
 * حبيبة بابا ... من بابا ... كنت بحس انى مدللة اوى*
 
* ماهي المرحله التي في حياتك ومش بتحبي تتكلمي عنها ؟ وليه ؟* 
*مفيش .. لكل مرحله رونق خاص .. احداث مبكيه 
ومفرحه ودروس خاصه وخبرات جديده وعمق جديد فى معرفة الرب ..*
* حياتى ماهى الا رحلة للمسيح افتخر بكل فصل فيها سلبى كان او ايجابى*

* حسيتي انك اتظلمتي قبل كده ؟ ومن مين ؟* 
 * لا ... مش لانى لم اتعرض للظلم ... 
ولكن لانى بضع الظلم تحت اقدام مسيحى ... وهو بيشفينى ويفرحنى ... *

* حسيتي انك ظلمتي حد قبل كده ؟ ومن هو ؟* *
 اكيد ظلمت حد قبل كدة ... بس مش فاكره بصراحه **
* 
* حلم حلمتيه ونفسك تحققيه ؟* 
* خليها فى سرك *

* شايفة حظك وحش؟* 
 * اطلاقاً*

* ازاي بتستمتعي بالحياه؟* 
 * فى الدراسه بذاكر واستمتع بربنا ... وبصحابى والكليه ..*
 * والصيف .... بقدسه لدراسة فصول جديده فى علم النفس ... 
وترجمة الكتب ... وانى اتعرف على ربنا اكتر ...*

* إذا اخطء في حقك أعز صديق هتقولي له ايه ؟* 
* ولا هتكلم معاه اصلاً ... لحد ما يعرف غلطته ويقيمها من نفسه*

* شخص او اشخاص اثروا في حياتك بالايجاب؟ و بالسلب؟* 
 * بالايجاب ... ماما وبابا وخالو *
 * بالسلب ... محدش .. لان اى حد حاول يأثر فيا 
بالسلب ربنا استخدم هذا السلب عشان يكون درس قوى لحياتى .... *

* ما هي الكلمه اذا اتعصبتي قلتيها ؟ واذا فرحتي قلتيها ؟ * 
 * لو اتعصبت .. بحاول ماتكلمش ... *
 * ولو فرحت بقول "بحبك يا يسوع ياللى عمرك ما خذلتنى "*

* هل تفضلي أن تكــوني ضحوكة أو جـــاده؟ * 
 * بطبيعة حالى جاده جداً  ... *
 * بس فى الفتره الاخيره اشتغلت على نفسى 
وبقيت بعرف اهرج ... شويه .... *

* لو حد وعدك بحاجه و منفذهاش هيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟* 
*هينزل من نظرى فوراً*
* لانى مش بلزم حد يوعدنى بشئ ... 
ولكن ان تكرمت ووعدتنى ... اياك وان تكسر كلمتك .... 
لان كسر كلمتك بيكسر عندى شخصيتك *

*  وقت ممكن تكوني فيه مغرورة * 
* لا انا مش مغروره ... عندى كبرياء ... انما مش غرور*

* امتى تنزلي دموعك ؟* 
 * لما بحس ان بابا يسوع سابنى ... بس ...!!!*

* هل انت بتتسرعي فالحكم على الناس ؟* 
 * لا ... انا شخصيه تحليله الى ابعد مدى*
 * مش انطباعيه نهائى ...*

* هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذي عنه انطباع ؟* 
*باخد عنه انطباع ... بس مبدأى مش دائم ... *
* لانى بعمد بعد كدة لتحليل الشخص*
*  وفى مثل صينى بيقول*
* "ان من نعرفهم نحكم عليهم من اخلاقهم ومن لا نعرفهم نحكم عليهم من ملابسهم " *

* ايه اللي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص اللي قدامك ؟* 
*كلامه .. سقراط قال *
* "تكلم حتى اراك"*

*  اكتر يوم زعلتي فيه فى حياتك؟* 
*نتيجة تانيه ثانويه* 

*  الهدية الي نفسك تجيلك؟* 
*كل شئ عندى ... *

* حلمك المستحيل ؟* 
*المستحيل كلمه ليست فى قاموسى ... *

*علشان مش فاضي باقي اليوم مزمزي في دول و يبقي فاضل يوم واحد ليا  *
* وانا كمان ... والجو حرررر*
* باقيلك يوم يا بووووووووووووووب*
* :smile01:smile01*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * موقع مضحك حصل معاكي ومقدرتيش تمسكي نفسك *
> * من الضحك ؟؟*
> * كنا فى رحله مره ... جروب الكولدج ... و واحنا راجعين ... الطريق اتقطع ... عدينا من بلد عامله اضراب فى اليوم دة .. وكل عربيه تعدي منها تخطفها ... واحنا دخلنا من هنا .. وعينك ما تشوف الا النور .. ناس كتير بتخبط على العربيه وبيهزوها جامد .. وصحابى الولاد ... قلقوا جداً ... والبنات بدأت تصوت ... مش تعيط .. وانا بقى نزلت ضحك ... من الصدمه .... اول مره اتخطف :smile01 ... وزميلى اللى جنبى بيقولى اتجننتى خلاص ... بقوله امال ايه ... واحده مخطوفه معاكم يعنى مش هرجع خلاص ...عايزنى اولول *
> * بس كان يوم تحفه ... *
> ...


هههههههههههــ
إنتى هلكتينى ضحكـ .. أمآل وقت آلإنهيآر و" *هآتولى مآمآ* " وآلحآجآت دى إمتى هههههـ

آلمهم تكونوآ رجعتوآ بآلسلآمة :t23:



*وإجآبآتكـ عقلآنية على شقية *.. إستمتعت بيهم
مآ زلت متآبعة



*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههههــ
> إنتى هلكتينى ضحكـ .. أمآل وقت آلإنهيآر و" *هآتولى مآمآ* " وآلحآجآت دى إمتى هههههـ
> 
> آلمهم تكونوآ رجعتوآ بآلسلآمة :t23:
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*المشكله انك ماينفعش تعيطى وتندمجى *
*احنا كنا حوالى الساعه 7 بليل فى يناير*
*يعنى الدنيا ضلمه خالص .... وتقريباً مخطوفين *
*لولا حكمة ربنا السواق عرف يطير بينا 
ويرجع ولف حوالين البلد من طريق طووووووويل 
اخدنا فيه 5 ساعات ... كنا هننزل فى حوادث اليوم السابع *

*دة فى اللحظة دى واحده صحبتى بتعيط وبتقول لزميلنا*
*"س"طبعا لو دخلوا هياخدوكم انتوا الاول صح .. 
مش من الرجوله تسيبوهم يخطفونا احنا وانتوا قاعدين*
*قالها من غير عزومه ياختى ... هنتسحل قبلكم*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ليك حبيبتى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

*عجبني جدا الحوار بين بوب ووايت

متااابع معاكم​*


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عجبني جدا الحوار بين بوب ووايت
> 
> متااابع معاك​*


*يشرفنى متابعتك* 
*منور *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مين بتضحكي علي ردوده *
> *عبود ... ردوده قويه جداً وطريفه جداً ... واسلوبه الساخر رائع *​


*أية دة ؟*
*أنا أسمى مكتوب ؟*
*ربنا يخليكى يا " ملاك يا أبيض " ومايحرمِك م الفلسفة يارب :smile01*


----------



## bob (28 يوليو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عجبني جدا الحوار بين بوب ووايت
> 
> متااابع معاكم​*


*منورنا يا كبير *


----------



## bob (28 يوليو 2012)

*و نرجع و نقول اخر الو في اللقاء 
علشان تعرفي اني طيب


ليكي قصص حب من قبل ؟
ايه الحاجات اللي تخليكي تعجبي بشب ؟
نصايح من وايت للشباب للتعبير عن حبه؟
نصايح من وايت للبنات لما تفكر في ولد متقدملها؟
نصايح من وايت للشباب عموما ؟ و البنات ؟
انتي شايفة امتي يبقي الشاب جاهز للاقدام علي موضوع ارتباط ؟
شايفة امتي البنت تفكر تقبل بشب متقدم بعد الدراسة ولا قبلها ولا مش بتفرق ؟*
*لو حبيتي واحد و هو قالك انه بيحبك و عرفتي او عارفه انه كان بيحب صديقتك ايه رد فعلك و ليه ؟
لو اطلب منك تقدمي فكرة في اجتماع شباب ايه اول حاجه تخطر علي بالك؟ لو انت حبيتي تنظمي رحلة تطلعي فين ؟
نفسك تشتغلي ايه ؟
ايه حلمك اللي بتعملي عليه دلوقتي و حلمك المستقبلي ؟
عندك كام اخ و كام اخت ؟ و احبهم لقلبك ؟
لو غمضتي عينك للحظة ايه اول حاجه هتسرحي فيها ؟
ايه اكتر الاديرة بتستريحي فيها و بتحبي تروحيها ؟
ايه اكتر المصايف احب الي قلبك ؟
اوصفيني زي ما تتخيليني و انتقديني ؟

في النهاية انا سعيد جدا بالحوار معاكي يا وايت

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *نصايح من وايت للشباب للتعبير عن حبه؟*
> *نصايح من وايت للبنات لما تفكر في ولد متقدملها؟*
> *نصايح من وايت للشباب عموما ؟ و البنات ؟*


*أبعت لى بقى شريط بنادول أكسترا على حسابك يابوب:smile01*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

عجباني اوووي الفكره
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
متابعه
​


----------



## bob (28 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أبعت لى بقى شريط بنادول أكسترا على حسابك يابوب:smile01*


*عينيا يا عبود و اكسترا اكسترا يعني*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عجباني اوووي الفكره
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> متابعه
> ​


*ميرسي يا بنت الكنيسة و الشكر لنيفينا و وايت علي استضافتي*


----------



## white.angel (28 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أبعت لى بقى شريط بنادول أكسترا على حسابك يابوب:smile01*


*
بنادول ..............!!!
متنساش يا بوب دوا الشلل كمان P:
هههههههههههههههههه
اصبر عليا يا باشمهندث .... لك يوم ....:smile01
* 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عجباني اوووي الفكره
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> متابعه
> ​


*ميرسى حبيبتى*
*دى فكرة نيفينا الحلوه*
*منوره بمتابعتك :t23:*
​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

*و نرجع و نقول اخر الو في اللقاء *
* علشان تعرفي اني طيب**
ربنا يخليك يا بوب للغلابه الطيبين دايما :t23:
بس متعملش حسابك انى هعمل معاك كدة :smile01
*
* ليكي قصص حب من قبل ؟**
من ناحيتى .... عمرى ما دخلت قصة حب .... 
ممكن اسجل اعجاب بشخص بفكر .... انما موصلتش للحب .... *

* ايه الحاجات اللي تخليكي تعجبي بشب ؟**
انه يكون شخص مسئول ... ناضج ... واعى ... له علاقه حيه مع ربنا وغير محدوده وله خدمته ومؤمن برسالته ... ولازم يفوقنى ذكاء ... واهم حاجة انى اقتنع بيه ... زى ما يقولوا كدة ... يوزن دماغى :t39:

** نصايح من وايت للشباب للتعبير عن حبه؟*
*ميبقاش مبتذل ... ويجيب من الاخر ...
يعنى انا لو ولد .. وحبيت بنت .. ودرستها واقتنعت بيها
هروح اقولها كدة ..
انا طريقى كزا ... وهدفى كزا ... وبحبك ... 
وبتمنى انك تشاركينى حياتى واشاركك حياتك وهدفك ... *

* نصايح من وايت للبنات لما تفكر في ولد متقدملها؟*
*متبقاش سطحيه ... يعنى حتى لو مش بتحبه مفيش مانع من انها تدرسه يمكن يحصل انجذاب عاطفى واقتناع عقلى ... 

ولو ولد بتحبه واتقدملها رسمى ... يبقى سنة الخطوبه ملوش لزوم التسبيل والنحنحه .. خليها ناضجه وتدرس الشخص ... وبعد الجواز .... تسبل وتحب زى ماهى عايزه ... انما لو عكست ... قضت الخطوبه حب والجواز اكتشاف .. يبقى على الجوازه السلامه *

* نصايح من وايت للشباب عموما ؟ و البنات ؟**
الولد يتمسك بنبله ورجولته
والبنت تتمسك بأنوثتها
لاننا بنلاحظ ان فى ولد تقوله "ياواد يا بت"
وبنات مسترجله .... حصل تبادل ادوار رهيب فى ايامنا دى

** انتي شايفة امتي يبقي الشاب جاهز للاقدام علي موضوع ارتباط ؟*
*مجرد ما هو يشعر انه نضج بالقدر الكافى .... ويتأكد انه هيقدر يكون مسئول عن كنيسه كامله .... وبيت واسره ... بأيده يحطمها او بأيده يبنيها ويخليها جنه ... لو كل شاب اقتنع ان هو دة الجواز هيفكر الف مره قبل ما يتخذ الخطوه دى .. لان سر الزيجه مش مجرد منظره او اشباع رغبات مكبوته ... انما مسئوليه ...!!*

* شايفة امتي البنت تفكر تقبل بشب متقدم بعد الدراسة ولا قبلها ولا مش بتفرق ؟**
نفس الاجابه اللى فوق ... لما تبقى مش هتتجوز عشان سوسو وجى جى وكاتى ... وتلاقى حد يريحها من تحكمات ماما واخوها وباباها .... يعنى لما تنضج .... والنضج بيبدأ فى الغالب من بعد الـ20 حد ادنى ...*

*لو حبيتي واحد و هو قالك انه بيحبك و عرفتي او عارفه انه كان بيحب صديقتك ايه رد فعلك و ليه ؟**
هبدأ اطبق عليه كل الدراسات النفسيه اللى درستها ... عشان اتأكد هل حبه ليا ... سببه علاج الجرح القديم ... وبالتالى هرفض انى اكمل ... ولا هو فعلا عالج نفسه بنفسه والموضوع انتهى وانا بداية خطوه جديده من حياتى ... وبالتالى هكمل معاه
*
* لو اطلب منك تقدمي فكرة في اجتماع شباب ايه اول حاجه تخطر علي بالك؟
 العلاقات العاطفيه واسس اختيار شريك الحياه ...

لو انت حبيتي تنظمي رحلة تطلعي فين ؟**
الانبا بولا والانبا انطونيوس البحر الاحمر
*
* نفسك تشتغلي ايه ؟**
موظفه فى الـ HSBC
او شركة استثمار اجنبيه ... اى حته المهم مش مصريه 
*
* ايه حلمك اللي بتعملي عليه دلوقتي و حلمك المستقبلي ؟**
حلمين :
الاول .. احقق الرساله اللى جيت عشانها
التانيه .. انى اتمم نجاحى فى حياتى العلميه والعمليه
*
* عندك كام اخ و كام اخت ؟ و احبهم لقلبك ؟**
هو واحد ... رايح اولى ثانوى ... انا وهو صحاب جداً ... 
وكل ما يعمل مصيبه ييجى يبلينى بيها ... 
هههههههههههه
*
* لو غمضتي عينك للحظة ايه اول حاجه هتسرحي فيها ؟*
*السيد المسيح على الصليب ..

** ايه اكتر الاديرة بتستريحي فيها و بتحبي تروحيها ؟*
*مفيش دير معين ...*

* ايه اكتر المصايف احب الي قلبك ؟**
بصيف عادةً فى شرم ومطروح ... الاتنين جامدين*

* اوصفيني زي ما تتخيليني و انتقديني ؟**
مش هعرف اوصفك ... ولا انقدك...
لانك من الاشخاص الجميله ... القويه ... اللى بتعرف امتى تقول رأيها وازاى .... وبتوصل وجهة نظرك للطرف الاخر بمنتهى الشياكه .... مثقف ومتفوق ... وناجح جداً ... انقدك ازاى بعد كدة *

* في النهاية انا سعيد جدا بالحوار معاكي يا وايت**
انا اسعد صدقنى ... وكان شرف ليا انى ضيفتك ...
انتظرنى بكره *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

انا بجد سعيده اكتر بالحوار بينكم

حقيقي اسئله بوب تحفه واجوبه وايت غايه في الروعه والدبلوماسيه


وبكدا انتهي بوب وجه يومه
جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاه من الاخر

ربنا يكون في عونك ياولدي




وايت اديله مش ترحمي

محدش يقول لبوب اني عديت علي الموضوع

منورين


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا بجد سعيده اكتر بالحوار بينكم
> 
> حقيقي اسئله بوب تحفه واجوبه وايت غايه في الروعه والدبلوماسيه
> 
> ...


*بس كدة ... طلباتك اوامر :smile02*
​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

*بوب .... تتمتع بقدر عالى من الذكاء .... :lightbulb:
مما يجعل اى حوار معك ممتع الى ابعد الحدود :nunu0000:*

*تسمحلى نبدأ ..... نبدأ *


*من هو بوب .. ؟؟

* * كيف ترى مستقبل مصر .. ؟؟

* * هل تؤمن بأنك قادر على التغيير .. وحتى ان كنت بمفردك .. ؟؟

* * ماهى التحديات التى واجهتك وهزمتك .. ؟؟

* * ان واجهت مشكله ما يكون رد فعلك .. ؟؟

* * هل يسهل كسرك او تحطيمك .. ؟؟

* * ما موقفك ان تم حبسك وسجنك ظلم .. ؟؟

* * هل يمكنك تنفيذ عمليه انتحاريه فى سبيل مصر .. ؟؟

* * هل تتنازل عن هدف لتحقيق اخر .. ؟؟

* * ما موقفك من الحب .. ؟؟

* * ما هو منتدى الكنيسه بالنسبه الى بوب .. ؟؟

* * من اقرب الشخصيات اليك ... على مستوى الاسره والمنتدى .. ؟؟

* * وفى اى حضن ترتمى عند رغبتك بالبكاء .. ؟؟*

*هاخد لفه فى المنتدى وراجعالك
:smile02:smile02
*​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

*هغيب ساعتين وراجعه .. خد دول بالمره *

*هل أنت من مؤيدى قول جيفارا*
*"احياناً يجب ان نصمت حتى يسمعنا الاخرون"* *؟؟؟* 

*"ما هو اعظم درس تعلمته .. واقسى امتحان مررت به "* *؟؟؟* 

*فى رأيك ماهو مقياس نضوج الشخص* *وهل الســن مقياس اساسى ام ثانوى ؟؟؟* 

*متى احتجت الى حضن يحتويك..* *وهل وجدته ؟؟؟* 

*الحياه تحدى...* *ففى ماذا كان تحدى الحياه لبوب؟؟؟* 

*هل سبق واعلنت هزيمتك فى شئ ...**؟؟؟* 

*فى رأيك..هل المواجهه الصائبه للحياه هى اللامواجهه* 
*وترك المركب تسير بأتجاه الرياح* *اعتماداً على مبدأ * 
*"لا شئ يظل على حاله" ؟؟* 

*دمعتان فى كتاب** بوب*
*احدهما دمعة فرح* 
*واحدهما دمعة حزن* 
*فما هم ؟؟* 

*امام من تشعر بأنك طفل صغير..* 
*ومن لا تستطيع مجادلته..* 
*ومن لا تستطيع ان ترفض له طلب ؟؟* 
*
**راجعالك بعد ساعتين :gy0000:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ياساتر كل دا مره واحده
صعب عليا يابوب بجد


بس هو دا الكلام الله ينور يا وايت
انها لحظه الانتقام ههههههههه

بس تغيبي ساعتين كتير يابنتي
كل نص ساعه ادخلي ارمي كام سؤال واخرجي
هههههههههههههههههه

منور يابوب


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

> *بوب .... تتمتع بقدر عالى من الذكاء .... :lightbulb:
> مما يجعل اى حوار معك ممتع الى ابعد الحدود :nunu0000:*


*ميرسي يا وايت علي كلامك الجميل 
و ربنا يستر عليا *:94:


> *تسمحلى نبدأ ..... نبدأ *


*ما انت بدأتي*:vava:


> *من هو بوب .. ؟؟*


*انسان يعيش و يتعايش :smile02
مهندس يعمل اعزب باحث عن كل ما هو افضل دائما*
*شماس خادم *


> *كيف ترى مستقبل مصر .. ؟؟*


*رغم اني نظرتي دائما تفاؤليه الا في حاله مصر سوداوية 
مصر رايحة علي مكه و المدينة ( يعني رايحة تحج ):act31:*


> *هل تؤمن بأنك قادر على التغيير .. وحتى ان كنت بمفردك .. ؟؟*


*رغم اني بثق في نفسي جدا و بثق اني قادر اني اعمل اي حاجه 
لكن " بدوني لا تقدرون ان تعملوا شيء ( يو15 : 5)" علشان كده " استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"*


> *ماهى التحديات التى واجهتك وهزمتك .. ؟؟*


*كان نفسي ادخل كلية صيدلة لكن مجموعي في تانية ثانوي مكانش مساعدني
اكبر تحدي واجهني هو الحفاظ علي صديق قريب مني لكني فشلت, في تقديري هو السبب *


> *ان واجهت مشكله ما يكون رد فعلك .. ؟؟*


*الصمت و التفكير و التكشير*


> *هل يسهل كسرك او تحطيمك .. ؟؟*


*من رؤيتي لشخصي صعب*


> *ما موقفك ان تم حبسك وسجنك ظلم .. ؟؟*


*ربنا يكرمك يا ستنا :gun:
ساعتها بيظهر الحل السماوي *


> *هل يمكنك تنفيذ عمليه انتحاريه فى سبيل مصر .. ؟؟*


*" من يفسد هيكل الله يفسده الله "
ولا في سبيل ابويا :gy0000:*


> *هل تتنازل عن هدف لتحقيق اخر .. ؟؟*


*لو كان الهدف التاني ده اهم ممكن *


> *
> * * ما موقفك من الحب .. ؟؟*


*انا عقلاني في حبي اكثر من قلبي*


> *ما هو منتدى الكنيسه بالنسبه الى بوب .. ؟؟*


*الموقع الافضل و المفضل عندي ( عائلتي الالكترونية)*


> *من اقرب الشخصيات اليك ... على مستوى الاسره والمنتدى .. ؟؟*


*علي مستوي الاسرة : اخويا الكبير
علي مستوي المنتدي : كريتيك و شيبرد و شقاوة*


> *وفى اى حضن ترتمى عند رغبتك بالبكاء .. ؟؟*


*لا مش بروح لحد لما احب ابكي في الطبيعي ( يعني بعيد عن حالات الوفاه) بحب اتمشي **او بليل علي سريري و الدنيا مضلمة
*


> *هاخد لفه فى المنتدى وراجعالك
> :smile02:smile02*


*ما علي مهلك طيب قدامك 3 ايام بحالهم*:nunu0000:


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر كل دا مره واحده
> صعب عليا يابوب بجد
> بس هو دا الكلام الله ينور يا وايت
> انها لحظه الانتقام ههههههههه
> ...


*
**هنزله دلوقتى شوية اسئله ... :vava:*
*عشان اروح اتفرج على طونى خليفه وبعده الكارتون .... :2:*
*وارجع انزل الباقى ... يعنى ورديات ... *
*بلغيه يابنتى يشد حيله لان الموضوع طوووووووووويل:bud:*​


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا بجد سعيده اكتر بالحوار بينكم
> 
> حقيقي اسئله بوب تحفه واجوبه وايت غايه في الروعه والدبلوماسيه
> 
> ...





+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر كل دا مره واحده
> صعب عليا يابوب بجد
> 
> 
> ...


*في ايه يا نيفينا !!!!!
ما ترحمي نفسك شويه :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
هي مش محتاجه توصيه صدقيني زي ما انت شايفه قايمة بالواجب و زيادة*


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> **هنزله دلوقتى شوية اسئله ... :vava:*
> *عشان اروح اتفرج على طونى خليفه وبعده الكارتون .... :2:*
> *وارجع انزل الباقى ... يعنى ورديات ... *
> *بلغيه يابنتى يشد حيله لان الموضوع طوووووووووويل:bud:*​


*الرحمة حلوة صدقيني :smile02*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ما انا رحمه نفسي اهو يابوب

يابني انا مش بوصيها عليك لاني عارفه انها مش محتاجه

انا بس بشعلل الجو بينكم
















اقصد بهدي يعني
احم احم احــــــــــــــــم
ملاك بقي


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

> *هغيب ساعتين وراجعه .. خد دول بالمره *


*طيب ما تاخدي يومين اجازة علشان صحتك *:lightbulb:


> *هل أنت من مؤيدى قول جيفارا*
> *"احياناً يجب ان نصمت حتى يسمعنا الاخرون"* *؟؟؟*


*مؤيد*


> *"ما هو اعظم درس تعلمته .. واقسى امتحان مررت به "* *؟؟؟*


*اعظم درس : الصبر ( في التأني السلامة و في العجلة الندامة)
اقسي امتحان : فشل حب*


> *فى رأيك ماهو مقياس نضوج الشخص* *وهل الســن مقياس اساسى ام ثانوى ؟؟؟*


*في اعتقادي مقياس النضوج هو التفكير المنطقي في مواجهه المشاكل و ايجاد الحلول العملية و البعد عن الحلول العنترية 
و الاعتماد علي النفس 
لا السن ليس مقياس النضوج لكن الحياة العملية ( المواقف و المشاكل) تعطي النضوج للانسان بغض النظر عن سنه*


> *متى احتجت الى حضن يحتويك..* *وهل وجدته ؟؟؟*


*بعد فشل حبي وجدت كل من حولي يحتضنوني و هذا اخرجني سريعا من حزني*


> *الحياه تحدى...* *ففى ماذا كان تحدى الحياه لبوب؟؟؟*


*اولا إسعاد عائلتي و دخولي كلية الهندسة 
ثانيا انقاص وزني بشكل ملحوظ شيء افرحني جدا*


> *هل سبق واعلنت هزيمتك فى شئ ...**؟؟؟*


*فشل حبي*


> *فى رأيك..هل المواجهه الصائبه للحياه هى اللامواجهه*
> *وترك المركب تسير بأتجاه الرياح* *اعتماداً على مبدأ *
> *"لا شئ يظل على حاله" ؟؟*


*لا المواجهه اقصر الطرق لحل المشاكل و لكن في بعض الاوقات الحكمة في اللامواجهه تكون ايجابيه اكثر*


> *دمعتان فى كتاب** بوب*
> *احدهما دمعة فرح*
> *واحدهما دمعة حزن*
> *فما هم ؟؟*


*دمعه فرح : نجاحي في الثانوية بمجموع دخلني هندسة
دمعه حزن : دمعتي قريبة في فراق الاحباب سواء بالسفر الارضي او السماوي *


> *امام من تشعر بأنك طفل صغير..*


*امام امي في حنانها*


> *ومن لا تستطيع مجادلته..*


*مفيش بجادل اي حد :vava:*


> *ومن لا تستطيع ان ترفض له طلب ؟؟*


*بتحرج من الجنس اللطيف :08:
او من يحتاج مني خدمة و انا عارف انه مفيش قدامه غيري *


> *راجعالك بعد ساعتين :gy0000:*


*ايه !!!! بعد يومين طيب كويس جدا :smile02*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> اقتباس:
> *ومن لا تستطيع ان ترفض له طلب ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...




علي يدي *:smile02*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

عظيم يا هندسة، اجابات فى منتهى العقلانية و الدبلوماسية. واسئلة رائعة يا وايت.
تحياتى لكم : )

​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

*اجاباتك كلها عقلانيه وحلوه .... وعليه ....وكما قال النبى*
*" من اجاباتكم سٌئلتم "*

*"ذكرت انك خادم .. "*
*ايه اصعب فتره عديت بيها فى خدمتك .. ؟؟

**وهل شايف انك فعلاً بتؤدى رساله 
ولا بتضيع وقت زى ما بيعمل كتير من الشباب ... ؟؟

**وايه اكتر سؤال سأله مخدوم ليك ... واحترت فى اجابته ؟؟؟*

*"ذكرت انك عقلانى جداً ..." 
معنى كدة انك ممكن تقبل ترتبط ... 
عن طريق "جواز الصالونات " ؟؟*

*"اخوك الكبير هو اقرب شخص لك على مستوى الاسره ... "*
*ايه الميزه اللى فيه ... ؟؟
وايه عيبه ... ؟؟
اتعلمت منه ايه ... ؟؟
ونفسك تتعلم منه ايه ؟؟*

*ونفس الاربع اسئله بانسبه لـ كريتيك وشيبرد وشقاوه ..*
*ايه ميزة كل شخص منهم .. ؟؟
وعيبه .. ؟؟
**علمك ايه .. ؟؟*

*ونفسك تتعلم منه ايه ؟؟ *​*
راجعالك بليل ... مترحش هنا ولا هنا :smile02*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

آلله .. دهـ حرآرة آلتوبيكـ أرتفعت وفيهـ مؤشرآت هبوط أمطآر >> منآخ أستوآئى بقى 

أنآ فى آلبدآبة كآن تحيزى آلكآمل لـ *وآيت* .. ممثلة جنسنآ آللطيف آلرقيق  ^_^
بس بم إن *بوب* طلع مهندس .. فأنآ لآزم أتحيز شوية لأولآد مهنتى

خفي علية شوية يآ وآيت ( مش كتير أوى هآ ههههه )

أهو كلهـ فى سبيل إننآ نفرح فيكم 
*قصدى نستمتع بحوآركم آلجميل*
go on يآ شبآب



*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (29 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلله .. دهـ حرآرة آلتوبيكـ أرتفعت وفيهـ مؤشرآت هبوط أمطآر>> منآخ أستوآئى بقى
> 
> ...


*
**هو المنتدى دة كان زمان *
*منتدى كلية هندسه ولا ايه :act31:*
*مش لاقيه حد ينصفنى .... ويطلع من ملتى ... قصدى كليتى:vava:*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*منوره يا باشمهندث :smile02*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*وايت اجاباتك كلها روعة و احب اقولك انى طلعت جنبك ملاك :smile01 

بوب .. قلبى معاك يا كبيرنا :fun_oops:*


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

> *اجاباتك كلها عقلانيه وحلوه .... وعليه ....وكما قال النبى*
> *" من اجاباتكم سٌئلتم "*


*بارك الله فيكي و نعم الاستشهاد ld:*


> *"ذكرت انك خادم .. "*
> *ايه اصعب فتره عديت بيها فى خدمتك .. ؟؟*


*في بداية سنوات ابتدائي علشان احفظ اسماء الاسرة كلها و اعرف اشرح لهم و يسكتوا و ابدء اتعود علي الاولاد بس كانت فترة ممتعة*


> *وهل شايف انك فعلاً بتؤدى رساله
> ولا بتضيع وقت زى ما بيعمل كتير من الشباب ... ؟؟*


*مينفعش اقول اني بؤدي رسالتي لان اكيد المفروض اعمل اكتر و اكتر لان الحصاد كثير و الفعله قليلون*


> *وايه اكتر سؤال سأله مخدوم ليك ... واحترت فى اجابته ؟؟؟*


*هو مين كان قبل ربنا ؟!
بس بعديها دورت علي حاجه مقنعه و بسيطه فعرفت اجابه سهله للسؤال من الانبا موسي فقلتهاله*


> *"ذكرت انك عقلانى جداً ..."
> معنى كدة انك ممكن تقبل ترتبط ...
> عن طريق "جواز الصالونات " ؟؟*


*لا مش ممكن مش بحب الطريقة دي
لكن انا عقلاني في السيطرة علي مشاعري و اظهارها في الوقت المناسب , في الوقت اللي اكون فيه جاهز اني اتحمل مسئولية بيت*


> *"اخوك الكبير هو اقرب شخص لك على مستوى الاسره ... "*
> *ايه الميزه اللى فيه ... ؟؟*


*مستمع جيد و بياخد و يدي في الكلام*


> *وايه عيبه ... ؟؟*


*عصبي شويه و كلامه حاد*


> *اتعلمت منه ايه ... ؟؟*


*القوة في التعامل في الوقت المناسب*


> *ونفسك تتعلم منه ايه ؟؟*


*صبره*


> *ونفس الاربع اسئله بانسبه لـ كريتيك وشيبرد وشقاوه ..*
> *ايه ميزة كل شخص منهم .. ؟؟*


*كريتيك : صديق بجد و مستمع ممتاز و بيشاركني في الشر 
شيبرد : هاديء بطبعه و ذوق جدا
شقاوة : تتعلم منها السلام الداخلي و معني الاهتمام بالاصدقاء*


> *وعيبه .. ؟؟*


*كريتيك : مش متعاون 
شيبرد : لو اخد قرار صعب يغيره و كسول شويه 
شقاوة : بتحمر من اي معاكسه ( اطراء ) :gy0000:  و بتتصدم جامد برد فعل الناس*


> *علمك ايه .. ؟؟*


*كريتيك : شجعني علي القرايه و هو اللي دعاني للمنتدي
شيبرد : اكبر دماغي من رد فعل الناس 
شقاوة : الابتسامة الدائمة في هدوء *


> *ونفسك تتعلم منه ايه ؟؟ *


*كريتيك : الاصرار 
شيبرد : الاتكال علي ربنا
شقاوة : how to be loved*


> *راجعالك بليل ... مترحش هنا ولا هنا :smile02*


*انتي مبتجيش ليه !! مش تبقي تيجي :nunu0000:*


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلله .. دهـ حرآرة آلتوبيكـ أرتفعت وفيهـ مؤشرآت هبوط أمطآر>> منآخ أستوآئى بقى
> 
> ...


*ربنا يخليكي يا سيكريت و يكرم اصلك و يعلي مراتبك* :08:


----------



## bob (29 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وايت اجاباتك كلها روعة و احب اقولك انى طلعت جنبك ملاك :smile01
> 
> بوب .. قلبى معاك يا كبيرنا :fun_oops:*


*طيب ايه يا شقاوة مفيش اي مساعدة 
مد ايدك بالمساعدة مش كلام و جري بس*


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)

*انا جيت اهو :smile02*

*ايه السبب اللى دفعك لقبول هذه الاستضافه .... :bud:؟؟*

*ايه كان شعورك ... قبل ما تشتغل ... وايه صار شعورك بعد ما جالك خبر التعيين  ؟؟*

*صفعتان تلقيتهما .. واحده من ابيك والاخرى من الحياه .. 
متى كانوا ولماذا ؟؟*

*ماهى ياترى اسباب فشل الحب ... وهل بتتركز اكثر على الفتاه ام الشاب ؟؟*

*لو اعترفتلك بنت بحبها ... وانت مبتحبهاش ... ايه هيكون رد فعلك ... وهل هتتغير نظرتك ليها ؟؟*

*يقولون .. ان الحب الحقيقى يجعل الرجل خجول على الرغم من جرأته ويجعل الفتاه جريئه على الرغم من خجلها ... مؤيد ام معارض ولماذا ؟؟ *

*بالمناسبه صحيح ... طولك اد ايه :t33: ؟؟*

*لو حبيت بنت واكتشفت انها غيوره جداً ... هتحل المعضله دى ازاى ؟؟*

*ايه الموقف اللى كلما تذكرته ... انسابت دموعك ؟؟*

*وايه الموقف اللى كلما تذكرته ضحكت بصوت عالى ؟؟*

*متى كسرت دموع بوب حاجر الصمت وصرخت وسط جموع ؟؟*

*وانت صغير بقى كنت احداث ... ولا برئ :hlp:*
*وايه الموقف اللى كل ماحد كبير من العيله يشوفك يحكيهولك ويقعد يذلك بيه :smile02؟؟*

*هرجعلك :t23:
بالمناسبه لكل بنت .. انا فاتحه باب التبرعات بالأسئله .. 
اى بنوته عندها سؤال تتفضل مشكوره بطرحه .. :lightbulb:
*​


----------



## white.angel (30 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وايت اجاباتك كلها روعة و احب اقولك انى طلعت جنبك ملاك :smile01
> بوب .. قلبى معاك يا كبيرنا :fun_oops:*


*
مش بقولك كان نفسى ادخل اعلاااام .. 
منها لله الثانويه العاميه **:yaka:*
*
طول عمرك ملاك يا قمر ... *:love45:


----------



## bob (30 يوليو 2012)

> *انا جيت اهو :smile02*


*يا سلام نورتي طبعا يا باش محازبة* :new6:


> *ايه السبب اللى دفعك لقبول هذه الاستضافه .... :bud:؟؟*


*زي ما قلت قبل كده 
بضعف قدام الجنس اللطيف و قدام اي حد يطلب مني خدمه*


> *ايه كان شعورك ... قبل ما تشتغل ... وايه صار شعورك بعد ما جالك خبر التعيين  ؟؟*


*قبل : كنت حاسس بخنقه رهيبة من الفراغ و حاسس ان العمر بيعدي مني من غير اي استفادة
بعد : حاسس ان عليا ضغط اكبر من اتقان الشغل و اثبات ذاتي و رد الجميل لاهلي علي اللي وصلوني ليه و ابدء اكون نفسي*


> *صفعتان تلقيتهما .. واحده من ابيك والاخرى من الحياه ..
> متى كانوا ولماذا ؟؟*


*من ابي : و انا صغير كان بسبب اني اتنرفزت علي والدتي
من الحياه : سفر اعز اصدقائي *


> *ماهى ياترى اسباب فشل الحب ... وهل بتتركز اكثر على الفتاه ام الشاب ؟؟*


*اسباب فشل الحب في تخيلي :
1- فرق المستوي و خصوصا المادي بين الحبيبين
2- اختيار الوقت الغير مناسب لاعلان الحب و طريقة اعلانه
3- رفض احد طرفي العائلتين
4- قله فرص العمل للشباب و صعوبة الحصوله علي الفلوس اللي تفتح البيت
5- طموحات البنات في مستوي معيشه معين من الشباب 
بتتركز علي الاتنين*


> *لو اعترفتلك بنت بحبها ... وانت مبتحبهاش ... ايه هيكون رد فعلك ... وهل هتتغير نظرتك ليها ؟؟*


*هجيب الوان و اكون في نص هدومي و هبلم :new6:
هعتذر لها بشكل ذوق جدا و افهمها اني مقدر مشاعرها جدا بس الوقت مش مناسب ليا اني احب و لا اتحب
اعتقد اني هتعامل معاها عادي بس بحرص في كلامي*


> *يقولون .. ان الحب الحقيقى يجعل الرجل خجول على الرغم من جرأته ويجعل الفتاه جريئه على الرغم من خجلها ... مؤيد ام معارض ولماذا ؟؟ *


*انا هتكلم عن نفسي مؤيد النص الاول لان الرجل اكتر حاجه بيهابها في اعلان حبه هي الرفض علشان كده بيكون خجول و حذر في كلامه
النص التاني مش هفتي فيه و يا ريت تقوليلي انتي ادري*


> *بالمناسبه صحيح ... طولك اد ايه :t33: ؟؟*


175 *سم*


> *لو حبيت بنت واكتشفت انها غيوره جداً ... هتحل المعضله دى ازاى ؟؟*


*هتعامل مع صديقاتها البنات او اخوتها البنات كتير قدامها علشان تبدء تفهم طريقه كلامي ازاي مع البنات عموما و تبدء تقل الغيره و لو اني اشك في اي طريقه تفلح اصلا و طبعا طالما اخترت يبقي لازم اقبل العيوب قبل المميزات*:love34:


> *ايه الموقف اللى كلما تذكرته ... انسابت دموعك ؟؟*


*وفاه خالتي*


> *وايه الموقف اللى كلما تذكرته ضحكت بصوت عالى ؟؟*


*كنا  داخلين مسابقة مجموعة مع بعض و لما النتيجة طلعت دخلت اشوف النتيجة في وسط  الزحمة لقيت اننا خسرانين و في حد جايب درجات وحشة طلعت فطسان علي نفسي من  الضحك من الدرجة اللي شفتها و بقيت الفريق فطسوا معايا من الضحك و كنا  مستنين ابو تريكة يجي يجيب جون في الوقت الضايع هههههه*


> *متى كسرت دموع بوب حاجر الصمت وصرخت وسط جموع ؟؟*


*لا محصلش *


> *وانت صغير بقى كنت احداث ... ولا برئ :hlp:*


*ههههههه لا احداث طبعا مكنش في حد في اي حته مش بيشتكي مني* :fun_lol:


> *وايه الموقف اللى كل ماحد كبير من العيله يشوفك يحكيهولك ويقعد يذلك بيه :smile02؟؟*


*هههههه طيب و انتي عايزة تعرفي علشان تذليني بيه !!!! :new6:
لا مفيش حد ماسك عليا حاجه*


> *هرجعلك :t23:
> بالمناسبه لكل بنت .. انا فاتحه باب التبرعات بالأسئله ..
> اى بنوته عندها سؤال تتفضل مشكوره بطرحه .. :lightbulb:*


*طيب تنوري 
بس ايه العرض اللي انت منزلاه ده !! علشان رمضان ده :fun_lol:*
*حرام عليكي مش كفاية انتي :bomb:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2012)

ايه دا فين وايت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (31 يوليو 2012)

*النت عندى فاصل 
**وبطلب منك يا نيفو
**انا ليا فى ذمتك يومين ..... يبدأوا من بكره
**عشان لسا مخلصتش ...
**سامحونى فعلاً ....... مرسى ربنا يخليه 
**قاطع علينا نور وميه ونت :'(*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *النت عندى فاصل
> **وبطلب منك يا نيفو
> **انا ليا فى ذمتك يومين ..... يبدأوا من بكره
> **عشان لسا مخلصتش ...
> ...



ولا يهمك يا جميل
خدي وقتك ويرجع بالسلامه
في انتظارك 
عشان المعركه تكمل :yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه دا فين وايت ؟؟؟؟


*وه وفين صاحبة الموضوع والمشرفة أصلا ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وه وفين صاحبة الموضوع والمشرفة أصلا ؟؟؟؟؟*




موجوده اهو تحت النظر يا عبود :smile01


----------



## white.angel (3 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد فاصل "مورسى" نعود لكم من جديد*
* بأعتذر يا فندم ... بس الدعوات رشقت فى النت المرادى D:*

* هديك اسامى اعضاء وتقولى ميزه وعيب فى كل عضو ... 
مش بس كدة ... نحن نختلف عن الاخرووون ...*

* انما كمان تقولى كل عضو بيفكرك بمين "كشخصيه مشهوره "*
* يعنى عبود مثلاً ..... جلال عامر *
* دونا .... الرجل الثانى D:*
* وهكزا بقى .... *

* نبدأ :*
* ماى روك*
* دونا *
* ميرنا *
* كريتيك*
* شقاوه*
* شيبرد *
* مينا البطل*
* اختك نيفينا ... اللى مدبسانا *
* عبووود *
* كوبتك ليون*
* ابو تربو*
* استاذ ايموند "ايمن"*
* حبوا اعدائكم *
*مارسلينو*
*ماما كاندى*
*اوسى "جورج"*
*سعادتك D:*
* وجنابى .. بس من غير شتيمه :smile01*

*ولو فى حد نسيته افتكره وضيفه ... الاسئله اسئلتك :t23:*

*شوية اسئله بقى عن المرآه ....*

*عاكست قبل كدة .... ماتتكسفش .... اكيد عاكست قبل كدة ... طيب بتعاكس ازاى .... يعنى ايام الكولدج مثلاً .... وليك زميله "حلوه" بتقولها ازاى :66:انك حلوه ؟؟*

*لو فى بنت معجبه بيك ... 
ايه الطرق اللى ممكن تستخدمها عشان تلفت نظرك :t23: ؟؟*

*مين مثلك الاعلى فى السيدات .... كأخلاق وعلم واسلوب ؟؟؟*

*ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت او سيده ؟؟؟ *

*تفتكر الرجل .. بطبيعة حاله .. بيخاف من الست ... 
"ان كيدهن عظيم " ؟؟*

*لو خير اللهم ماجعله نمت وقمت .... 
لقيت نفسك بقيت بنوته ... هتعمل ايه ؟؟*

*لو لمدة يوم .. من حقك تختار بنت ... 
وتعيش معاها احلى قصة حب ... تختار مين ؟؟*

*لو قصة حب قديمه ... صاحبتها طلبت انها ترجع .. هتعمل ايه ؟؟*

*ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تعملها البنت ... وتنرفزك جداً ؟؟؟*

*اتسلى على مارجعلك ... يارب مالنت يقطع *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

نورتي يا وايت
يارب ما يقطع عشان تكملي اسئلتك


اين انت يا بوب ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * .... يعنى ايام الكولدج مثلاً ...*​​​​


*آه صحيح يابوب ...احكى لنا على أيام ( الكولدج ) دى ....*
*الا قولى صحيح سؤال خارج المسابقة ....*
*( الكولدج ) بتتاكل والا مشروب دى ؟*​


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2012)

*انا موجود و هجاوب علي الاسئلة بليل لانشغالي  :t17:
*


----------



## white.angel (3 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا موجود و هجاوب علي الاسئلة بليل لانشغالي  :t17:
> *


*ولا يهمك يا باشمهندث .... *:smil15:
*انا هكملك الاسئله وانت عيش بليل بقى .... :flowers:*​


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2012)

> *بعد فاصل "مورسى" نعود لكم من جديد*
> * بأعتذر يا فندم ... بس الدعوات رشقت فى النت المرادى D:*


*طيب يبقي نقضيها دعوات بقي *
*  ميزه                     عيب*
*ماى روك :  منظم                                                 دكتاتوري :smil15:*
*دونا        : شاعره                                                منحازه لرأيها*
*ميرنا      : عشريه                                                طيبه
**كريتيك    : شخصية محبوبة                          مش متعاون
**شقاوه*: *لذوذه                                           طيبة بزيادة*
*شيبرد     : ذوق                                                            كسول  
**مينا البطل* : *راجل                                   ثورجي :fun_lol:*
*نيفينا      : عسولة                                          بتخلي دونا تهشها :new6:*
*عبووود   : ظريف                                           **بيتريق علي حبوا :new6:*
*كوبتك ليون: جريء                                     مش متواجد*
*ابو تربو : خادم                                                       ملاك*
*استاذ ايموند "ايمن": مثقف                             قابل للاحباط
**حبوا اعدائكم : اراء رائعة                                 ساقطة عربي
**مارسلينو :  مشجع                                                      نرفوز
**ماما كاندى : حنونة                                               مش متواجدة
**اوسى "جورج": ابن بلد                               مش بيقتنع بالرأي الاخر
**سعادتك D: : واثق في نفسي                          متسرع
**جنابى : ارائك جميلة                                            بتختفي و تظهري
*


> *ولو فى حد نسيته افتكره وضيفه ... الاسئله اسئلتك :t23:*


*ده شويه و هتقوليلي و المخرج و المنتج و الفراشين و عاملي البوفيه :fun_lol:*


> *عاكست  قبل كدة .... ماتتكسفش .... اكيد عاكست قبل كدة ... طيب بتعاكس ازاى ....  يعنى ايام الكولدج مثلاً .... وليك زميله "حلوه" بتقولها ازاى :66:انك حلوه ؟؟*


*فاشل جدا في موضوع المعاكسة ده
يا صفايح الزبده السايحة :fun_lol:
انا بجيب من الاخر بقولها ايه القمر ده *


> *لو فى بنت معجبه بيك ...
> ايه الطرق اللى ممكن تستخدمها عشان تلفت نظرك :t23: *


*انا بحترم جدا البنت اللي هيا بنت فعلا :flowers:
يعني اهتمام بمظهرها , بأنوثتها , دلعها 
و من الحاجات المهمة التقدير*


> *مين مثلك الاعلى فى السيدات .... كأخلاق وعلم واسلوب ؟؟؟*


*انا معجب جدا بفاطمة ناعوت و بحب اقرا لها او اسمعها*


> *ممكن تمد ايدك على بنت او سيده ؟؟؟ *


*تتقطع قبل ما اعمل كده*


> *تفتكر الرجل .. بطبيعة حاله .. بيخاف من الست ...
> "ان كيدهن عظيم " ؟؟*


*الراجل الصح اللي يخاف علي زعلها 
لكن منها ده لو ربنا مديها الصحة بقي :t17:*


> *لو خير اللهم ماجعله نمت وقمت ....
> لقيت نفسك بقيت بنوته ... هتعمل ايه ؟؟*


*في مجتمعنا البنت كائنة درجة تانية و مش متمتعه بحريتها فأكيد هتضايق*


> *لو لمدة يوم .. من حقك تختار بنت ...
> وتعيش معاها احلى قصة حب ... تختار مين ؟؟*


*............... الشخصية اتحذفت في المونتاج*


> *لو قصة حب قديمه ... صاحبتها طلبت انها ترجع .. هتعمل ايه ؟؟*


*لو لسه في مشاعر و احاسيس من ناحيتها و مفيش اي حاجه تمنع او تقليل من الكرامة معنديش مانع*


> *ايه اكتر حاجة ممكن تعملها البنت ... وتنرفزك جداً ؟؟؟*


*التأخير في المواعيد :mus13:*


> *اتسلى على مارجعلك ... يارب مالنت يقطع *​


*طيب ما يقطع و ليه لا :smil15:*


----------



## bob (3 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آه صحيح يابوب ...احكى لنا على أيام ( الكولدج ) دى ....*
> *الا قولى صحيح سؤال خارج المسابقة ....*
> *( الكولدج ) بتتاكل والا مشروب دى ؟*[/RIGHT]


*بس بقي يا عبود متفكرنيش بذكرياتي و بطولاتي :new6:*
*لا ده انت بتسقي بالكولدج*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

> *نيفينا      : عسولة                                          بتخلي دونا تهشها :new6:*



ياسلام ياخويا عاجبتك قوي وعمال تتضحك كمان

ماشي يا بوب افتكرها
بس خلاص انا خدت الحصانه ومش بقيت اتهش
دون حبيبي قالتلي كدا


----------



## white.angel (4 أغسطس 2012)

*ويلكم باك يا وايت يا عسل .... :smil15:*
*مانت خلاص جبت اخرك منى فارحب بنفسى وخلاص*
*ههههههههههههه*

*نبدأ : *

*احكيلنا موقف ... عصبك جداً لدرجة الغليان ... 
موقف لحد انهارده مش ناسيه .... وياترى عملت ايه فيه ؟؟*

*نصيحه لم تعرف قيمتها الا فيما بعد ؟؟ *

*قال احد الحكماء " اللى هو انا :fun_lol:" :*



> *عجباً لهذا الرابط الكامن بين :*
> *المسدس .. الطائر .. الانسان*
> 
> *فالمسدس اذا امسكته بحكمه اصبت الهدف ... وان اطبقت عليه قتلك ...!!*
> ...




*ماهى هذه المساحه المطلوبه بين الشريكين ... 
وكيف يكون لأنعدامها اثر سئ على الطرف الاخر ؟؟*

*عادةً بتشرب ايه اول ما تصحى الصبح ؟؟*

*بتنام كام ساعه فى اليوم ... ؟؟*

*قولنا نكته .... بتحبها .... !!*

*تخيل :bomb:*
*لو بقيت مدير منتدى الكنيسه لمدة يوم ... *
*ايه اول حاجة هتغيرها ...؟؟*
*واول قرار ستتخذه ... ؟؟*

*تفتكر لما تتجوز .... هتحكى للمدام كل حاجة بالتفاصيل .... 
ولا هتمنتج :new6:؟؟*

*هو ليه الرجل الشرقى بيكذب كثير على مراته ؟؟*

*تخيل بردو :bomb:*
*لو كنت فى فرح ... وفى واحد رزل ... متنح على المدام ... 
او خطيبتك ... ومركز اوى ... طول الوقت ... وهى مش واخده بالها .. بس انت شاااااايف .... 
درجة حراراتك هتوصل كام ؟؟ ... وهتعمل ايه :boxing: ؟؟؟... *

*هل لسه على تواصل بمدرسين ابتدائى ... 
واصدقائك بتوع المدرسه ؟؟؟ *

*واخيراً لحين عودتى :t39:*
*ازاى تخلى البنات تحبك .... :fun_lol:سؤال برئ وواضح ..!!*

*راجعاااااااااااااااااالك ... دة اخر يوم ليا ... 
وفى حاجات كتير باقيه *
*:flowers:*
​


----------



## bob (4 أغسطس 2012)

> *ويلكم باك يا وايت يا عسل .... :smil15:*
> *مانت خلاص جبت اخرك منى فارحب بنفسى وخلاص*
> *ههههههههههههه*


*ههههههه لا نورتي يا وايت عيييييييييب :gun:*:budo:


> *احكيلنا موقف ... عصبك جداً لدرجة الغليان ...
> موقف لحد انهارده مش ناسيه .... وياترى عملت ايه فيه ؟؟*


*لما جيت اشتغل وقف في سكه تعييني شخص و بعد ما دخلت امتحانات و جبت درجات كويسة جدا و بقي من حقي اتعين شال اسمي خالص و حط اسماء ناس تانية و فضل يحارب اني مشتغلش من غير سبب مش اكتر انه انسان متعصب بس و لحد دلوقتي بيحاربني في الشغل و غلبت معاه 
صليت ان ربنا يحلها من عنده بس*


> *نصيحه لم تعرف قيمتها الا فيما بعد ؟؟ *



*هي مش نصيحة هي ايه " ايمان بدون اعمال ميت" 
الانسان بيفضل متكل علي ربنا بس من غير ما يعمل حاجه و طبعان ده ايمان بس 
لكن لما تعمل مع الايمان هتلاقي ربنا بيسندك
*


> *ماهى هذه المساحه المطلوبه بين الشريكين ...
> وكيف يكون لأنعدامها اثر سئ على الطرف الاخر ؟؟*


*المساحة المطلوبة هي قدر من الخصوصية لكل طرف و عدم التدخل فيها و وجود الثقة مثال صغير منتشر يجي لاحد الطرفين جواب يجي الطرف التاني يفتحه علشان يعرف مين بعته و ليه ؟! طبعا ده مفيش احترام خصوصية 
ده اسمه جواب يعني في ظرف طيب ما كان بعتوا الورقة بس و اي حد يقراها !!
لو اتشال قدر من الخصوصية دي هتبقي الحياه تبقي زي ما الاخوان ركبوا البلد كده بالظبط في كل حته هتلاقي اخواني رامي ودنه*
*هتؤدي ان الطرف التاني يزهق من حياته و يبدء يخبي عن الطرف التاني اسراره*


> *عادةً بتشرب ايه اول ما تصحى الصبح ؟؟*


*صيف شتا ( مايه ساقعة )*


> *بتنام كام ساعه فى اليوم ... ؟؟*


6* ساعات*


> *قولنا نكته .... بتحبها .... !!*





> *تخيل :bomb:*
> *لو بقيت مدير منتدى الكنيسه لمدة يوم ... *
> *ايه اول حاجة هتغيرها ...؟؟*
> *واول قرار ستتخذه ... ؟؟*


*اول حاجه هغيرها الاسم هخليه ( منتديات بوب الكنيسة ):59:*
*اول قرار هديكي شريطة حلوة علي اسمك لمجهوداتك :59:*


> *تفتكر لما تتجوز .... هتحكى للمدام كل حاجة بالتفاصيل ....
> ولا هتمنتج :new6:؟؟*


*عييييييييييب انا صريح 
بس اي حوار فيه الجنس الناعم همنتج علشان انا عايز اعيش :ura1:*


> *هو ليه الرجل الشرقى بيكذب كثير على مراته ؟؟*


*مش منتشرة الصفه ديه و عموما لو موجودة يبقي مراته اصلا مش هتصدق غير الحوارات و انه يسرح بيها زي عربيه الفول كده :smile01*


> *تخيل بردو :bomb:*
> *لو كنت فى فرح ... وفى واحد رزل ... متنح على المدام ...
> او خطيبتك ... ومركز اوى ... طول الوقت ... وهى مش واخده بالها .. بس انت شاااااايف ....
> درجة حراراتك هتوصل كام ؟؟ ... وهتعمل ايه :boxing: ؟؟؟*


*مش عارف بتجيبي التخيلات دي منين !!!:gun:
انا عصبي شويه في الموضوع ده و مش بحب حد يفضل مركز معايا لو بعمل اي حاجه
هروح لغايه عنده و اقوله " ما تيجي تقعد معانا !! "*


> *هل لسه على تواصل بمدرسين ابتدائى ...
> واصدقائك بتوع المدرسه ؟؟؟ *


*لا 
الاصدقاء مفيش غير صديقة كانت معايا في الكلية *


> *واخيراً لحين عودتى :t39:*
> *ازاى تخلى البنات تحبك .... :fun_lol:سؤال برئ وواضح ..!!*


*عموما البنات بتحب الشخص الذوق و الظريف و اللي لبق في كلامه و حركاته 
و انتي ادري مني بقي بالكلام ده يا ريت تقوليلي اعمل ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


> *راجعاااااااااااااااااالك ... دة اخر يوم ليا ...
> وفى حاجات كتير باقيه *
> *:flowers:*
> ​


*ايه هو لسه فيه راجعه !!! :act23:
طيب مستنيكي :mus25:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أغسطس 2012)

حلوه الفكره متابعه


----------



## white.angel (5 أغسطس 2012)

*نظراً لان النت مش مدينى فرصه اطلع مشاركة الاسئله*
*هديلك الصور دى واقولك برائه .... *

*قولى اول انطباع جالك لما شفت :*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*طبعاً النت اللى عمال يفصل مخلانيش اعرف اسئلك براحتى *
*بس على وعد بلقاء قريب ... فى موضوع شقيق ... ونكمل*
*سعدت بيك يا بوب *
​


----------



## bob (6 أغسطس 2012)

*





انعدام الانوثة:t17:
**





بنوتة:love34:
**





التخلف كله :bomb: ( المعلمة)
**





التربية و ربما اصبحت الان منعدمة
**





قمة الهمجية
**





شعلة الحب :dntknw:

*


> *طبعاً النت اللى عمال يفصل مخلانيش اعرف اسئلك براحتى *
> *بس على وعد بلقاء قريب ... فى موضوع شقيق ... ونكمل*
> *سعدت بيك يا بوب *


*كل ده و معرفتيش تساليني !!! ده انتي فلتيني :smil13:*
*و انا طبعا اتبسط بيكي كتير يا وايت 
ميرسي ليكي كتيييييير:flowers::flowers:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

انا اللي بشكركم جداااااااااااااااا

وايت انجيل & بوب


حقيقي الحوار بينكم كان ممتع وشيق
بجد نورتنا الفتره دي
وفي انتظاركم في حوارات اخري
ومواضيع اخري



*************



وانتظروني في معركه جديده
وضحايا جدد قريبا
مش هتاخر 

هادبسهم واجي بسرعه

​


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)

*نيفو*
*ما تدبسى روزيتا*
*عثوله خالص وهننبسط بيها*
*ايه رأيك D:*
​


----------

